# Daniel Bryan Discussion Thread



## EternalFlameFilms

​


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

Doing some research on this I found that theres no way to accurately predict his beard growth as there are several varying factors that determine how a beard grows.

From wikipedia:



> The beard develops during.puberty. Beard growth is linked to stimulation of hair follicles in the area by.dihydrotestosterone, which continues to affect beard growth after puberty. Hair follicles from different areas vary in what hormones they are stimulated or inhibited by; dihydrotestostorone also promotes balding. Dihydrotestosterone is produced from.testosterone, the levels of which vary with season; thus beards grow faster in summer.Close upDifficulties in measuring beard growth have led to controversies concerning the effects of hormonal activity on short term pogonotrophy. For example, a physicist had to spend periods of several weeks on a remote island in comparative isolation. He noticed that his beard growth diminished, but the day before he was due to leave the island it increased again, to reach unusually high rates during the first day or two on the mainland. He studied the effect and concluded that the stimulus for increased beard growth was related to the resumption of sexual activity.[1].However, at that time professional pogonologists reacted vigorously and almost dismissively.[2]How fast the beard grows is also genetic.


^too many big words


----------



## NoyK

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

*He's going to let it grow until he looks like a damn viking, IMO.*


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

I don't know how long it will get, but its getting to be pretty epic.


----------



## DaBaws29

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

It's actually perfect for his gimmick because he is the guy that looks like a goat.
He will probably trim it and go back to his WHC look after this comedy phase.


----------



## Klee

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

Fucking long I'd say.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

shave it off, looks ugly


----------



## Karma101

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> shave it off, looks ugly


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

As long as Zack Wylde's beard.


----------



## A-John

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

I'm waiting for someone to bust out the Beard-Plex!!!


----------



## Wrestling Eltie

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

It's going to keep growing until they have some kinda hair vs hair match


----------



## Embracer

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

He should not trim it. It fits perfectly to his vegan gimmick. Like all natural and shit


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

I'm thinking they might go Mask vs Beard at Summerslam between him and Kane


----------



## Asenath

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*



Skybs said:


> *He's going to let it grow until he looks like a damn viking, IMO.*


Actually, while we associate Vikings with looking grotty and homeless, a group of Englishmen living in Jorvik - an English town the Vikings set up shop in - filed a lawsuit with the local magistrate accusing the Viking men of trying to seduce their wives away.



> It is reported in the chronicle attributed to John of Wallingford that the Danes, thanks to their habit of combing their hair every day, of bathing every Saturday and regularly changing their clothes, were able to undermine the virtue of married women and even seduce the daughters of nobles to be their mistresses.


Gwyn Jones. A History of the Vikings. Oxford: Oxford University Press. 1968. p. 177.

____

Back on topic - I think he has a bet with a similarly bearded baseball player that they're going to see who has the longest beard at the end of '13.


----------



## Calzum

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*



ThatWeirdGuy said:


> I'm thinking they might go Mask vs Beard at Summerslam between him and Kane


I was thinking this, with Bryan losing his beard


----------



## Alee Enn

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

He should go back to this look:






Yeah OK, it's a more generic look, but I'd rather see him like that than the current mess he looks like.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Hopefully he grows it longer then the guys from ZZ Top.


----------



## Frank Sinatra

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

As long as my man parts.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

*Daniel Bryan won't shave his beard, because there is a fist underneath it.*


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

pretty sure it will stop when they announce him as snuffleupagus


----------



## Asenath

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



Rayfu said:


> pretty sure it will stop when they announce him as snuffleupagus


This was actually funny!

Good for you, Rayfu. Most improved today!


----------



## Frank Sinatra

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

:bryan


----------



## Karma101

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



Frank Sinatra said:


> As long as my man parts.


It's way longer than 2 inches bruv.


----------



## Frank Sinatra

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

yeah, i had to expect something like that.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



Rayfu said:


> pretty sure it will stop when they announce him as snuffleupagus


NO! DON'T GIVE THEM IDEAS!

God I can hear Lawler now "I haven't seen hair like that since the wooly mammoth died out".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Daniel Bryan needs to shave off the beard he looks like a homeless man


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*



A-John said:


>


This/thread. Moving on now.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

probably some PPV stipulation where he has a hair versus beard match or some shit


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Didn't he say that when he wins the WHC he will shave it off?


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I think he's starting to look like a mini Bruiser Brody.

That's twice I've mentioned him today.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I think he does trim it a little every now and then. I've noticed it was a half inch shorter awhile back.


----------



## Ethan Sullivan

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I know it's just facial hair but it's really starting to get out of hand lol. Probably can find pieces of his dinner from last week in it.


----------



## M.S.I.I.

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Once you grow a beard out all the way for a long-time, there's probably a shit ton of skin bumps underneath it. Doesn't look good.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

How the hell in this even a discussion? Shows you how entertaining WWE is.:lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

kane will set it alight when Teamn Hell NO disband.


----------



## staffino75

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



Dunmer said:


> Hopefully he grows it longer then the guys from ZZ Top.


Agreed!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

The GOAT will grow it until he decides to shave it off his handsome face. :bryan


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

He needs to look like this again. Although I don't care how he looks, because he's amazing no matter what, he looks a little more pleasant looking this way.

Although his current look is better than this. :lmao


----------



## Osize10

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I just read an interview by Cody Rhodes where apparently everywhere they travel to people stop and stare at Bryan in public, especially on airplanes.

:bryan


----------



## redunk808

I'm hoping he keeps it forever. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

It's quite long.

But

IT NEEDS TO BE EVEN LONGER! GANDALF THE SHIT OUT OF BRYAN


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*


----------



## Murph

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Once you grow a beard out all the way for a long-time, there's probably a shit ton of skin bumps underneath it. Doesn't look good.


I just shaved my beard after growing for 6 months, and I thought this might happen: but nope, not at all. Actually much cleaner and smoother underneath because no dirt has been reaching it for so long. As long as you keep your beard clean, it's completely hygienic.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

As soon as I read this OP, I pictured it at Dumbledore/Gandalf length with the end tucked into his trunks whilst he wrestles. XD


----------



## Smitson

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Him and the Bella must do some freaky things with that beard.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

He's going to let it keep going, and at WM 35 ZZ top is going to come out and announce him as the 4th man.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

zz top status


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Frankly I think that beard is badass. Then again, I work in a job that won't allow me to have a beard so I suffer from beard envy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wow the man is amazing, I wasn't even a fan of him for the longest time, but how can you not be after a performance like that?

Oh and Jericho Tweet
"I may be the best in the world at what I do, but @WWEDanielBryan is the best performer in the entire business right now. #muchrespect @wwe"


----------



## Apex Predator

*I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

You can love or hate him. He had a great 6 man tag match tonight. And put on a hell of a fight with Ryback. The human Vegan machine deserves an applause. You can tell he enjoys what he does in the ring and puts a great effort to entertain the Universe. :clap 

What was your thoughts on his matchs tonight? What would you rate it from a scale of 1-10?

I'd give him a 8. He definately had the crowd going the entire night with his YES! chant. Definately the most over guy on Raw right now. :bryan


----------



## Black Jesus

:jericho

He speaks the truth.


----------



## ecabney

Air Bryan solidifying himself as one of the best characters on television.


----------



## hazuki

How can he not be a main eventer after Payback?


----------



## Godway

Tonight was maybe the best individual performance on RAW in decades. It reminded me of Angle's godly Smackdown work in the 00's, where every match he wrestled was hard worked and intense. Bryan in the tag match and against Ryback was amazing. Crazy that he has that kind of motor, and it never seems to run out.


----------



## THANOS

Holy shit! Jericho said "performer" and not wrestler. This means Jericho thinks Bryan is the best overall talent in the wwe currently. It's very tough to disagree with him on this. Bryan's wrestling ability is so far above everyone else's that I think it makes up for his solid - good mic work, and then there's always his insane crowd acceptance and charisma.


----------



## Godway

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

It's fun to watch because it's an example of a guy wanting it REALLY bad, and going for it. He's putting most of the roster to shame right now.


----------



## THANOS

Godway said:


> Tonight was maybe the best individual performance on RAW in decades. It reminded me of Angle's godly Smackdown work in the 00's, where every match he wrestled was hard worked and intense. Bryan in the tag match and against Ryback was amazing. Crazy that he has that kind of motor, and it never seems to run out.


He's got insane cardio. I remember watching him have an 80 minute or so two out of three falls match against Aries in ROH.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Bryan had the spotlight tonight and ran with it. The 6 man tag was awesome, his segment with Orton and Kane was great, him stepping up to Ryback with no fear was inspiring, and his match with Ryback was even more so. I meant it when I said Bryan will be like HBK, Eddie, Benoit, and Jericho.He will never be The Guy, but he will be one of the greatest performers to be in the WWE and be loved by the majority of wrestling fans everywhere.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Damn straight.


----------



## messi

THANOS said:


> Holy shit! Jericho said "performer" and not wrestler. This means Jericho thinks Bryan is the best overall talent in the wwe currently. It's very tough to disagree with him on this. Bryan's wrestling ability is so far above everyone else's that I think it makes up for his solid - good mic work, and then there's always his insane crowd acceptance and charisma.


So true. Bryan is on fire. He plays the underdog gimmick to perfection and it was very evident with his backstage promo with Ryback. I have a feeling that he will win the Royal Rumble and go onto WM and become champion, that is how over he is. I literally can't wait to see the ratings this week so we can see how big Daniel Bryan really is.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I think some of the other wrestlers do have passion. But how do they get to show it when they're barely on TV except to be used as jobbers.

Bryan tore the house down tonight. I liked both matches, but lets be honest, the only reason why Bryan worked two matches in one night was to avoid having to put any other face wrestlers on TV. Bryan blew the roof off in the six man tag. And while I liked the match with Ryback, I feel like they should've given that spot to anyone else. They had the perfect chance to allow other talents the chance to prove themselves, and they blew it because "only main eventers matter".


----------



## Ekaf

Yep, the next big thing in wrestling is Daniel Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

If every superstar had the same passion as Bryan the product will become so much better..

After the table spot.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

That cardio, two matches in one night. Give this man the world title already. I still am in shock WWE might be giving him a big push soon. But this time with some earned credibility.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:yes

Without a doubt. They are just starting to scratch the surface with Bryan as a performer, especially in the ring.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Let's be real though, he's been this over before, last April. He's gonna get fed to one of the WWE "Guys". I have no faith in this company successfully pushing someone, it's something they can't do.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



PacoAwesome said:


> Bryan had the spotlight tonight and ran with it. The 6 man tag was awesome, his segment with Orton and Kane was great, him stepping up to Ryback with no fear was inspiring, and his match with Ryback was even more so. I meant it when I said Bryan will be like HBK, Eddie, Benoit, and Jericho.He will never be The Guy, but he will be one of the greatest performers to be in the WWE and be loved by the majority of wrestling fans everywhere.


I really liked the pop Orton got tonight aswell. And Bryan definately inspire many superstars backstage. Coming from the bottom and over the top. :avit:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

LOL every superstar does have the same passion. DB is just very talented. :kobe


----------



## Trifektah

D-Bry is making these shit shows worth watching. Incredible


----------



## messi

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Daniel Bryan has been the highlight of every show for the past 3 weeks. I never see a guy so hungry and deserving of a push since Mr.Kennedy. It's a shame most ppl in the back are like Kofi who aren't hungry and don't care. He is the best underdog I ever seen in the history of this business and everybody loves underdogs. It is only a matter of time before his hard work pays off with a long deserved title reign.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Catch Phrase is over, right guys?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Daniel Bryan has mentioned before that he gives it his all whether it's in front of 10 people in a gym or 5000 people watching him in a stadium. He respects the business.


----------



## Happenstan

Tell Vince this, Chris. I wouldn't be surprised if the old codger still did not get it.


----------



## Beatles123

reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!


----------



## Osize10

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow the man is amazing, I wasn't even a fan of him for the longest time, but how can you not be after a performance like that?
> 
> Oh and Jericho Tweet
> "I may be the best in the world at what I do, but @WWEDanielBryan is the best performer in the entire business right now. #muchrespect @wwe"


WELL JERICHO THEN WHY THE FUCK AM I WATCHING A VIRTUAL RANDOM CAW FROM WWF WAR ZONE N64 IN THE GODDAMN MAIN EVENT!


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

For some reason I think Ziggler is seeing DBry tear it up and is chomping at the bits to get back out there and outdo him.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is one of the very best and I really hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Loudness

The most shocking thing tonight was the conflict between Bryan and Kane that was displayed in both segments, the one with Orton and the one with Kane alone. Wrestling feels so cartoonish and fake nowadays, but the promos progressing Bryans character were anything but that. Simply masterful, both the content and the performance by all parties, a great showing of emotion and depth that wrestling lacks so much these days. Felt like it came straight out of a much more sophisticated TV show, I hope Bryan and Kane keep it up. Ryback vs Bryan should have mainevented btw, felt much bigger than Axel vs Cena.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Beatles123 said:


> reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!


Ryback didn't bury him at all. Hell Bryan won even though it was by DQ after a very hard fought match. If Ryback buried him , it would be a Shellshock with a clean pin in a 5 minute match. The match they had tonight was a hard fought war with a finish that made both guys look good. Ryback looked dominant and Bryan wasn't pinned and won with a DQ that made it look like Ryback wanted to put Bryan down as quick as possible to put him away for good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Beatles123 said:


> reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!


Not really lol, watch the show.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



rbhayek said:


> Daniel Bryan is one of the very best and I really hope he gets what he deserves.


A world title shot. (Y)


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Well they better hurry up. Isn't he in his 30's already?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Trifektah said:


> For some reason I think Ziggler is seeing DBry tear it up and is chomping at the bits to get back out there and outdo him.


Best of luck to Ziggler on THAT project. He'll need it. "Going through the motions" describes 99% of the locker room.




Apex Predator said:


> A world title shot. (Y)


WWE title shot. The world title is beneath Bryan now. Been there, done that.


----------



## tonykegger

I can't believe Daniel Bryan is not booked yet for the PPV.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Well they better hurry up. Isn't he in his 30's already?


He's 32, that's extremely early in a wrestling career, Ziggler is turning 33 This year.

This isn't like MMA where people would be down Bryans throat right now asking him when he's going to retire.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I would say a WWE title shot, but it seems they might give him a world title shot first. Although he should be a contender for the WWE title. Give ryback the WWE title and have Daniel Bryan challenge him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

tonykegger said:


> I can't believe Daniel Bryan is not booked yet for the PPV.


There are 2 Matches on the PPV, it's going to be a disastrous PPV Number. I suspect Orton/Ambrose, and Hell No/Shield again? I don't know, it's a filler show.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Well they better hurry up. Isn't he in his 30's already?


He's 32, the same age as Ziggler and 4 years younger than Del Rio who got a big push. Plus Bret Hart, Eddie, Benoit, and DDP all got their big main event breaks in their mid 30's and higher.


----------



## Happenstan

Bryan's 32. Jericho is like 41 and still one of if not the best performer on any given night. Batista was like 36 before he won his first title. Still plenty of time left. Unlike Punk, who plans to retire in 2 years, Bryan lives and breathes this business. Barring injury, he's going no where but up.


----------



## itssoeasy23

Jericho's right. He's one of the best worker's in the wrestling world today. He play's the underdog role fantastically, not to mention he's believable on the mic and he's fantastic in the ring. This guy is going to be a star in WWE, just watch. He's massively over and has the passion and dedication to be a star in this company.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> Best of luck to Ziggler on THAT project. He'll need it. "Going through the motions" describes 99% of the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE title shot. The world title is beneath Bryan now. Been there, done that.


I don't think that'll happen anytime soon. :cena3


----------



## RebelArch86

it's great knowing bryan is getting respect, best one night performance in a decade, give this guy the keys to the show and sit back in awe


----------



## Bushmaster

:bryan deserves all the praise he gets. Guys is truly a master when it comes to ring ability. He is so much over and it's not all because his yes chants either. His matches wake up even the quietest crowds.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

Daniel Bryan didn't shock me tonight. He's always proved himself to be a great wrestler. I wish he were a little taller, he would have a legitimate shot at being the face of the company. That guy is so over even Vince can't deny it. Push him to the moon.


----------



## validreasoning

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Well they better hurry up. Isn't he in his 30's already?


just turned 32 last week so still 3 years younger than when bret hart won his first wwf title in 1992, and nearly 5 years younger than chris benoit was at mania 20 in 2004

on topic if bryan is not getting pinned by the number one contender monster heel 2 weeks out from the ppv then they have serious plans for him going forward


----------



## Geeee

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't shock me tonight. He's always proved himself to be a great wrestler. I wish he were a little taller, he would have a legitimate shot at being the face of the company. That guy is so over even Vince can't deny it. Push him to the moon.


I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat and a 64 Impala


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

He sells everything so well, his expressions and body language, just make me believe again. He has that Bret Hart quality that makes it real to everyone b/c it's real to him with the showmanship of HBK.

The 6 man was a 9/10, that dragonrana onto to Ambrose had my house on their feet!

v Ryback was a 8/10, put all the nay sayers to shame chasing Ryback with those kicks and making him drop inches as he was keeling over, looked like a legitimate threat with that ground and pound leg lock (that move is the most dominating on the roster), the fast offense had ryback not knowing what to do other than cover up and take bumps, that crowd reaction when they thought he had a 3 count after the flying head butt, the no lock got everyone on their feet!, made Ryback look like a performer. Good ending for both their stories, Ryback looks like a vicious heel cheat, Bryan looks to strong to get a clean win and too dangerous to go the distance with.

My scores are accounting for RAW cable TV, I don't think they should be compared to PPVs, both matches promised they could give a 5 star ppv.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I love the part when he was shaking like Hogan and kept slapping his face getting angry. :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

His matches tonight were the same as they always are. Amazing.


----------



## WM Punk

*Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

Daniel Bryan is my favorite current wwe superstar tied with cm punk. He is an amazing performer, he has the best match of the show all the time, he is way over with the crow. And not wh champion he needs to be wwe champion! He needs a feud with Cena. Cena can have great matches with great performers like the one hour match on raw with Shawn michaels or the raw match with punk. Comments?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*



WM Punk said:


> Daniel Bryan is my favorite current wwe superstar tied with cm punk. He is an amazing performer, he has the best match of the show all the time, he is way over with the crow. And not wh champion he needs to be wwe champion! He needs a feud with Cena. Cena can have great matches with great performers like the one hour match on raw with Shawn michaels or the raw match with punk. Comments?


Sure..let's also feed Bryan to Cena..i'm sure Vince will let Bryan win :russo


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Bryan is on fire lately...he's MEGA over!!


----------



## WM Punk

He doesn't necessarily have to win right away as long as he is shown dominant but your right Vince would never allow anyone to beat super Cena but one can dream


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I love that WWE is really interested in making him a star and rightfully so, he was in 5 segments tonight, that's saying something..


----------



## TN Punk

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan is on fire lately...he's MEGA over!!


:thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lapacus96

I loved d bry on raw but how do u know the other guys in the back dont have his passion? There are plenty who do but are not given a real chance. I hope his performances as of late encourage more guys to show their a game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xander Leon

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I think it's the same thing we talked about in the Dean Ambrose interview thread. Daniel Bryan and members of the Shield, all have that hunger and passion for the business that most of the roster lacks today. When you put people like that into a match together, it's bound to be amazing because they all want to show how good they are to the fans. And thus, we continue to get 4/5 star matches from them all being together.


----------



## dfirday

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

Indy Midget Become WWE Champion?, are you kidding me :nash


----------



## THANOS

*New Daniel Bryan Q&A at Wizard World with Ricky Steamboat*



> This past Saturday, WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan and WWE Hall of Famer Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat participated in a Q&A session with fans at Wizard World's Philadelphia Comic Con. Footage from the event is available below.











Truly epic interview. I honestly believe Bryan could pull off everything Cena does as the face of the company. He's such a personable dude in real life and kids can truly look up to him as their hero because they know they can be that size one day.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

I hope he can carry on that momentum all the way to Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: New Daniel Bryan Q&A at Wizard World with Ricky Steamboat*

thank you. this is a great share


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

this is why i respect D-Bryan and not Punk. D-Bryan deserves every single push from WWE not that emo hobo CM Punk.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Trifektah said:


> For some reason I think Ziggler is seeing DBry tear it up and is chomping at the bits to get back out there and outdo him.


he won't because he can't with or without concussion. He'll just have to settle for making lame jokes about Bryan on twitter.


----------



## Brach_Movic

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

Vince thinks Bryan is too small to be WWE champ.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

Was this topic really necessary? What...you couldn't post this in one of the other dozen Bryan threads that popped up today?


----------



## El_Absoluto

Daniel Bryan is the living example of talent getting over in a natural way... these are the guys the WWE should push to the moon.


But no... Vince prefers plastic pre-fabricated "superstars" forced down the audience's throat.

Its pathetic really.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Why can Bryan not be THE GUY. He's more over than any "guy" on the roster. The crowd want to see it. 

Bryan has the ring work, the charisma and the popularity. He can cut a damn good promo when hes intense.

The only thing Bryan is missing is "THE LOOK" but thats WWE's fault for making him look like a hobo. When Bryan shaves the head and beard and becomes THE AMERICAN DRAGON, THEN he'll be launched into superstardom. Cause he deserves nothing less... and for those of you saying hes too small, get the fuck outta here. Bryan put on a more convincing performance against Ryback than anyone. 

Size means shit in wrestling because its all fake and if you're trying to say that "nobody pays to see small guys", I have a vivid image in my head of Georges St Pierre and Floyd Mayweather laughing at your expense.


----------



## KilledAssassin

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't shock me tonight. He's always proved himself to be a great wrestler. I wish he were a little taller, he would have a legitimate shot at being the face of the company. That guy is so over even Vince can't deny it. Push him to the moon.


but being taller would've taken a lot of moves out of his arsenal, most of the good in ring performers are short because they are quicker and have better cardio.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



King Bebe said:


> Why can Bryan not be THE GUY. He's more over than any "guy" on the roster. The crowd want to see it.
> 
> Bryan has the ring work, the charisma and the popularity. He can cut a damn good promo when hes intense.
> 
> The only thing Bryan is missing is "THE LOOK" but thats WWE's fault for making him look like a hobo. When Bryan shaves the head and beard and becomes THE AMERICAN DRAGON, THEN he'll be launched into superstardom. Cause he deserves nothing less... and for those of you saying hes too small, get the fuck outta here. Bryan put on a more convincing performance against Ryback than anyone.
> 
> Size means shit in wrestling because its all fake and if you're trying to say that "nobody pays to see small guys", I have a vivid image in my head of Georges St Pierre and Floyd Mayweather laughing at your expense.


Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler and good on the mic. Just short in the height and looks dept for Vince. When you've got guys like Cena, Rock, and Brock talent can only get you so far in the WWE. 

I agree with you with Pierre and Mayweather but, those sports are real. And it's widely known that wrestling isn't. Vince will just make an excuse and say Vegan! just keep reaching for that brass ring. :vince


----------



## Asenath

Osize10 said:


> WELL JERICHO THEN WHY THE FUCK AM I WATCHING A VIRTUAL RANDOM CAW FROM WWF WAR ZONE N64 IN THE GODDAMN MAIN EVENT!


I think you're undervaluing Baby Hennig a bit. Sure, D-Bry deserves the stars and moon on a custom belt. But the new guy shows promise, too.


----------



## Banjo

He's a good little hand who will give you a good little match, but not someone I'd want main eventing PPVs.

I think he'll be this generation's Chris Jericho. Not meant to be a top guy, but he'll always be there to have good matches and put other people over


----------



## RebelArch86

*Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

IWC might find it interesting that D Bry is all over the body building and fitness forums I go on in their misc sections.

Cliffs of what Casuals are saying:
He is the GOAT
Is the most over
Should have the WWE title
Is the most over of all time
Should be the face of the company
Only reason to watch SD and Raw


You know what wasn't said once, by even one poster in any of the forums?
He doesn't have the look
it's not believable
they can't take him seriously
his chant is over
that's not what a main eventer looks like ect.

and mind you I'm on body building and fitness forums, and they aren't phased by his physique one bit, it's not even a thought.

I think some haters of the IWC are out of touch and w/ too much of Vince's semen in their eyes and ears they can't see or hear how over he is.

He could draw, he is drawing, him and the shield are the only thing keeping WWE relevant w/ Punk and Ziggler out.


----------



## KilledAssassin

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

One of the best performance in a long time.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

He was on fire tonight, old school bryan stealing the show.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

-A Daniel Bryan vs John Cena would be great.

-The two wrestlers who get the biggest reactions from the crowd going against one another would be extremely entertaining to watch

-Daniel Bryan doesn't need to necessarily win the feud but he can come out stronger.Similar to Bret vs Austin.Austin lost every single match on PPV but he came out stronger from the feud.Similarly Bryan doesn't have to win but if he could outperform Cena on weekly basis like Austin did,it would be great


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

He runs faster than any wwe wrestler i have yet seen. I like his intense style mixed with cool acrobatics. Only i hope he gets given a better storyline, this whiny bullshit about being the weakest link is making him come off as lame.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Yeah, I went to Google and typed in bodybuilding forum, went to the first one that popped up (bodybuilding.com), went to the Misc. section, and the first thread there was titled "I got circumsized at the age of 15 for no reason." Following that was " It's 2 am misc, posting updates on my first night out as a ******!" Don't believe me? Have a look.

These are the morons whose opinions I'm supposed to care about?

The fact that they say he's the GOAT, the most over of all time, and is the only reason to watch clearly shows that they haven't got a fucking clue what they're talking about.

By the way, did we really need ANOTHER fucking thread about Bryan? You talk about haters having too much of Vince's semen in their eyes, yet its clear you've got Bryan's penis so far down your throat its cutting off oxygen to your brain.

I swear, some of you people make his forum unbearable.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*



KO Bossy said:


> Was this topic really necessary? What...you couldn't post this in one of the other dozen Bryan threads that popped up today?


Won't admit Daniel Bryan is over, is annoyed by the amount of Daniel Bryan posts.

Admits to not watching Raw anymore, still thinks opinion is relevant to current developments.

Trolls, but troll. Troll and is troll. Troll then troll. Troll, troll, troll... troll, troll, troll, troll, troll ... troll.

Why don't you make like a troll, troll.

If you're gonna troll, you should just troll.

When you troll, it's best to not troll for 30 mins after trolling, or you'll get a troll.

Trolls before trolls, hoe.

Trolling trollers, trolling the board, with troll posts, about indy trolls trolling the WWE with their troll chants, is just what trolls do. So you should just troll your way on back to troll land and suck a Mcmanhon nut cause he's about to troll you and put the belt on indy troll.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



KO Bossy said:


> *Yeah, I went to Google and typed in bodybuilding forum, went to the first one that popped up (bodybuilding.com), went to the Misc. section, and the first thread there was titled "I got circumsized at the age of 15 for no reason." Following that was " It's 2 am misc, posting updates on my first night out as a ******!" Don't believe me? Have a look.
> 
> These are the morons whose opinions I'm supposed to care about?*
> 
> The fact that they say he's the GOAT, the most over of all time, and is the only reason to watch clearly shows that they haven't got a fucking clue what they're talking about.
> 
> By the way, did we really need ANOTHER fucking thread about Bryan? You talk about haters having too much of Vince's semen in their eyes, yet its clear you've got Bryan's penis so far down your throat its cutting off oxygen to your brain.
> 
> I swear, some of you people make his forum unbearable.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Expecting class, philosophizing, and waxing poetic from a wrestling audience? You are out of touch. Whatever your opinion of those people, they are watching, and D Bry is their guy.

I don't think your adamant stance is just b/c you don't think Vince will do it. You have even admitted to not watching RAW anymore, so you're not even witnessing the matches, pops, booking, and development. Why don't you say why you personally, KO Bossy, don't like seeing so many ppl talk about D Bry and him getting the belt?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Yeah, and now I got red rep from the OP, calling me a troll because I had the gall to point out a) just how stupid what he said is and b) that these casuals he's relying on to support his moronic opinion are actually a bunch of...well, morons. Birds of a feather, apparently.

Quick to dish it out, but when someone disagrees with him and points out how utterly baseless his beliefs are, he gets all pissy and starts calling people names. Sad.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, and now I got red rep from the OP, calling me a troll because I had the gall to point out a) just how stupid what he said is and b) that these casuals he's relying on to support his moronic opinion are actually a bunch of...well, morons. Birds of a feather, apparently.
> 
> Quick to dish it out, but when someone disagrees with him and points out how utterly baseless his beliefs are, he gets all pissy and starts calling people names. Sad.


Dude you just got trolled hard while trolling!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



RebelArch86 said:


> Expecting class, philosophizing, and waxing poetic from a wrestling audience? You are out of touch. Whatever your opinion of those people, they are watching, and D Bry is their guy.
> 
> I don't think your adamant stance is just b/c you don't think Vince will do it. You have even admitted to not watching RAW anymore, so you're not even witnessing the matches, pops, booking, and development. Why don't you say why you personally, KO Bossy, don't like seeing so many ppl talk about D Bry and him getting the belt?


There's lots going on in the wrestling world, and yet all the WWE forum can muster up is thread after god damn thread about the same bloody topic. And its never just a discussion-it always, without fail, turns into a Daniel Bryan circle jerk with people making the most ridiculous and foolish statements concerning the guy. They start complaining about how unfair it is that someone of such incredible talent doesn't have 50 title wins and isn't main eventing every WM. They can't stand when someone doesn't share their opinions and try to force their beliefs on you. Its never enough for them to just be a fan-they have to throw their fandom in everyone's faces, and it gets unbelievably tiresome. They say bar none some of the stupidest things I've read on this forum (and that is saying something). And when someone tries talking sense into them, questioning their faith by saying things like "guys, have you ever really sat down and thought to yourselves the magnitude of a phrase like Greatest of ALL TIME", holy shit, its like you just admitted you murder babies. The commotion they make, my god.

I have zero problem with people being a fan of the guy, I really don't. I DO have a problem with seeing 20 threads a day talking about why he's so great, how he needs to be the face of the company, how he needs the WWE title last year, how he needs to win the Rumble and main event against Cena and win cleanly...and of course the two that drive me insane a) he gets the greatest reactions of all time and b) that he's the greatest of all time. Anyone who actually believes those last 2 are complete idiots, plain and simple. They are uninformed and clueless, and have foregone the right to an opinion. 

And for the record, some casual fans talking about being fans of Bryan on another unrelated forum is not him being ALL OVER non wrestling forums. Do some of you guys even think before you say something?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, I went to Google and typed in bodybuilding forum, went to the first one that popped up (bodybuilding.com), went to the Misc. section, and the first thread there was titled "I got circumsized at the age of 15 for no reason." Following that was " It's 2 am misc, posting updates on my first night out as a ******!" Don't believe me? Have a look.
> 
> These are the morons whose opinions I'm supposed to care about?


rofl if you care about anyone's opinion online


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



RebelArch86 said:


> Dude you just got trolled hard while trolling!


So I got sucked into an attempt to make me angry by someone who has no life, drooling over his favorite make believe fighter and has nothing better to do than annoy people on the internet.

But hey, I'm the moron apparently...


----------



## Stad

He needs to shave his head and trim his beard before anything, he seriously looks ridiculous the way he is now.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



Buckley said:


> rofl if you care about anyone's opinion online


Well apparently the OP does. It was his entire basis for starting this damn thread.


----------



## hardyorton

Banjo said:


> He's a good little hand who will give you a good little match, but not someone I'd want main eventing PPVs.


:stupid:

Come on man, WWE need a guy like this in PPV main events, putting Bryan in main events at least we know we get a great match . "a Good little hand"  He's the best in ring wrestler the WWE have even when he's with holding half his move set.


----------



## Kassimo

Beatles123 said:


> reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!


Noooo not at all, if anything Bryan came off looking his equal. Considering they are building up Ryback for the ppv i think its a good sign for Bryan's future.


----------



## AthenaMark

What Ive said all along..while everyone was praising Punk for being a Daniel Bryan wannabe, what I said has stood the test of time. I GUARANTEED if he got the same amount of time Punk, Cripple H, Lesnar..those kind of guys got at Mania...we would of had a legit 5 star match but they put him tag matches and try to keep him from getting that same spotlight. Nobody can touch this guy just like no one could Eddie in 2005. The real MVP of the wrestling business.


----------



## Klee

FLYYYYYYYYIN' BRIIIIIAAAAAAAAAN.

The man is shear class, I'm praying for a Brian/Punk feud sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Wooooooooow!!!That was a nasty beatdown from D.Bryan.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

So Bryan marks are going to be insufferable for the next few months. Sigh


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Looooool Id be terrified to make a Bryan thread just incase KO Bossy tears it apart in the first comment.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



Bl0ndie said:


> Looooool Id be terrified to make a Bryan thread just incase KO Bossy tears it apart in the first comment.


but he have a point. Its silly how many Bryan threads there is when they could just simply put their opinion in one of the existing one.


----------



## insanitydefined

Why are so called casuals using IWC terms like GOAT and talking about how "over" he is. They don't sound very casual to me, just saying. unk2 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Allur

A couple of years back I never thought I'd say this about Bryan, but I actually do agree with Jericho. He's been ridiculously entertaining.


----------



## lay-cool

i can smell that D-Bryan is the next top face


----------



## Monterossa

and someone keep shouting "Best in the worldddddddd" with straight face.


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

I bet they didn't use terms like "GOAT" and "he's the most over", seeing as they're terms used by smarks like us people on here (myself included), not used by 'casual'/normal fans.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Bryan was put over hugely tonight, even though he took the pin against the shield, it wasn't his fault, they had the commentators mention that several times. Then they didn't even let Ryback beat him clean, fantastic, the best in the business by a mile, Jericho knows.

I've said it before, there is no stopping the eventual rise of Daniel Bryan, to much talent to hold down.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

To be fair, the usage of the term Greatest of all Time exists outside of IWCland


----------



## NikkiSixx

Beatles123 said:


> reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!


Oh you should definitely watch the match. Not a burial at all.


----------



## Bryan D.

And guess what. Jericho is right once again. At this point, Raw is Bryan! He wrestled The Shield, he wrestled Ryback and he was in 3/4 segments with Kane, Ryback and Orton throughout the show. That means a lot. WWE has faith on him. The fact that he was protected against Ryback and did take the win means something, i guess. I would not be surprised if Bryan wins the WWE or WH title at some point. He has to.

:dazzler


----------



## Mr. I

Banjo said:


> He's a good little hand who will give you a good little match, but not someone I'd want main eventing PPVs.
> 
> I think he'll be this generation's Chris Jericho. Not meant to be a top guy, but he'll always be there to have good matches and put other people over


That's funny, because in his prime Jericho absolutely should have been a top guy, the crowd wanted it, he was worthy of it, but circumstances conspired to keep him at a lower level than he deserved. Bryan, I hope, will get to be a top guy as he absolutely deserves.



Beatles123 said:


> reading the spoilers though it looks like Ryback buried him a bit...hope it leads to bryan getting his revenge!



It was the polar opposite of a burial, Bryan probably gave Ryback the closest fight of his career so far, and Ryback lost by DQ.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

A Cena/Bryan feud would be killer, even though the only way I see DB walking out as champ is as a heel, probably either to drop it back to Cena in a rematch or maybe carry it a few months as a transitional champ. Either way, would mark out if he ever won it. Overall, I just wanna see the matches. They have the potential to be even better than Cena vs. Punk.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL *every superstar does have the same passion*. DB is just very talented. :kobe


Not sure about that.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Any surprise? it is the GOAT afterall.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Bryan was booked great tonight, he was protected by having Ryback DQed and by Orton being pushed into him. The fact he effectively lost both matches will also had to his current character and story. I think this will build up to either Payback, or he could win Money in the bank again. 

I disagree that it's only his chant is over. Notice how people choose to chant it when he starts kicking or punching, rather than Del Rio who basically has to force the crowd to start, which then instantly dies out. Also the longevity of it shows that people are interested in Bryan, rather than the failure to keep 'Fandangoing' popular.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*



KO Bossy said:


> Was this topic really necessary? What...you couldn't post this in one of the other dozen Bryan threads that popped up today?


Was your post in this Daniel Bryan thread really necessary? If you do not like Bryan, why do you keep posting in his threads? Post in the thread of someone you do like.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Bryan had to get himself over because it didn't seem Vince what to do with him. Now he's one of the most popular Superstars on the show, not sure how you anyone can deny his greatness at this point. He basically carried Raw last night, a mostly shit show with only moments of greatness and most of them belonged to Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Kassimo said:


> He runs faster than any wwe wrestler i have yet seen. I like his intense style mixed with cool acrobatics. Only i hope he gets given a better storyline, this whiny bullshit about being the weakest link is making him come off as lame.


No it...isn't? I have zero clue where you got that from.
The story is not about him being the weak link, it's about him believing others think of him as the weak link, even though it's clear he absolutely is not, and so going up 11 in intensity to prove he isn't. 

Come on, it's had him throw the entire Shield out of the ring on his own because of how fast and intensely he was attacking them, and had him nearly make Ryback tap out, the monster heel challenging for the WWE title. It's top notch so far, it's made him into the badass submission and striking wrestler he was always supposed to be.


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

When he countered a Thes Pres by Ryback by falling down, picking Ryback's ankle, turning it into a single leg boston crab, then eventually turning that into an indian deathlock into the forarm strikes while Ryback was still caught up is one of my favourite sequences in a match in I don't know how long.


----------



## rjsbx1

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*

*Now I like Bryan, but KO Bossy has a point there's been WAY too many Bryan lately. I think there has to be a Daniel Bryan Discussion thread so we can avoid all these unnecessary threads.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Bryan was great last night, I liked the backstage segments with Kane and both his matches, he really does deserve a push to the main event.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

It doesn't matter to me.

It's not like it would change anything. Just ask Zack Ryder.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Daniel Bryan for wwe champion!*



rjsbx1 said:


> *Now I like Bryan, but KO Bossy has a point there's been WAY too many Bryan lately. I think there has to be a Daniel Bryan Discussion thread so we can avoid all these uncessary threads.*


Got to agree and even if its not a Bryan thread itll turn into one


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*

Simply amazing, honestly


----------



## Osize10

Asenath said:


> I think you're undervaluing Baby Hennig a bit. Sure, D-Bry deserves the stars and moon on a custom belt. But the new guy shows promise, too.


Ok, You've convinced me to keep watching him. But I'm losing patience. I guess I should reserve judgment until he wrestles with some better workers. It's just his ring presence is non existent, he has zero charisma, and his booking is so forced it reminds me of super Cena in 2007 except this guy is apparently super count out Curtis. 

I guess my complaint is everything looks far from natural with him. And unlike others, I cringe when he uses the perfect plex bc his, uh, offense doesn't build up to it.


----------



## Bl0ndie

Ithil said:


> That's funny, because in his prime Jericho absolutely should have been a top guy, the crowd wanted it, he was worthy of it, but circumstances conspired to keep him at a lower level than he deserved. Bryan, I hope, will get to be a top guy as he absolutely deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was the polar opposite of a burial, Bryan probably gave Ryback the closest fight of his career so far, and Ryback lost by DQ*.


Although it was no where near a burial, I've noticed Ryback has become very adapt at no selling his opponents. He walked away from that match like he hadnt even broken a sweat, as he does every match. It's either stupidity or selfishness on his part. Bryan looked strong because the fans were so firmly behind him and he was the focus but by the end it looked like Ryback was easily going to win this one. Im not saying it's a good thing. Im just saying that's what happened.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

I'm a "Bryan mark", I'm not going to start calling him the GOAT however I feel when people say this, it has to be taken with a pinch of salt... its comedic to call him the GOAT whilst he has a goat gimmick.

Looking at Bryan from a purely neutral perspective, whether you like him or not, he sells a shitload of merch, he does draw, and he gets one of the biggest reactions on the night for a while now. These are not opinions they are facts (except maybe for me stating that he draws) but I think its clear that he does draw to certain extent when you see the amount of merch/fans/signs/chants.

People like to negate his drawing power by saying its only because of the yes/no thing. However the yes/no thing is the very reason why he is a draw. He made it happen for himself.


----------



## Punkholic

Jericho is right! Bryan is definitely the future of this business! :yes


----------



## High_King

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

The amount of DB threads are annoying, it is even kind of putting me off him like it did with CM Punk- although DB is better than Punk imo.


----------



## insanitydefined

Neil_totally said:


> I bet they didn't use terms like "GOAT" and "he's the most over", seeing as they're terms used by smarks like us people on here (myself included), not used by 'casual'/normal fans.


There was a thread about Daniel on the wrestling section of the site KO linked, every other person was talking about how over he was, one guy called him the GOAT, a couple of people were saying he was going to get buried, etc etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Boy Wonder

You people do realize that when the first "hot tag" was approaching the fans were chanting "RKO?" You could see on DB's face when Orton was doing his thing that he wanted so desperately to get in.


----------



## Biast

OMG these Bryan marks... Just go away! He won't be touching a title in the near future. Stop the cries!


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan is an amazing worker..if only Vince let's him continue being a face and winning...


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Anyone remember the "Daniel Bryan gets no pop" threads and "He will never be over" threads? Because he's a "vanilla midget" and all that stuff?


----------



## JusticeWaffle

The Boy Wonder said:


> Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


Surely that is partly because he's Cena, and being the top guy, simply putting up a fight against him will make anyone look good, which is what they're attempting to do with Axel at the moment. Also the nature of an extreme rules match and the time it was given also allows Ryback to look strong, especially considering he wasn't definitely beat.


----------



## Londrick

When you're the greatest wrestler in the world today, they got a name for you. They don't call you a greatest wrestler, they call you Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Soulrollins

Biast said:


> OMG these Bryan marks... Just go away! He won't be touching a title in the near future. Stop the cries!


Lol .. I'm not exactly a Bryan MARK .... But Bryan is today above of any fucking title ... Give him 5 times the wwe championship would be immaterial.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



KO Bossy said:


> There's lots going on in the wrestling world, and yet all the WWE forum can muster up is thread after god damn thread about the same bloody topic. And its never just a discussion-it always, without fail, turns into a Daniel Bryan circle jerk with people making the most ridiculous and foolish statements concerning the guy. They start complaining about how unfair it is that someone of such incredible talent doesn't have 50 title wins and isn't main eventing every WM. They can't stand when someone doesn't share their opinions and try to force their beliefs on you. Its never enough for them to just be a fan-they have to throw their fandom in everyone's faces, and it gets unbelievably tiresome. They say bar none some of the stupidest things I've read on this forum (and that is saying something). And when someone tries talking sense into them, questioning their faith by saying things like "guys, have you ever really sat down and thought to yourselves the magnitude of a phrase like Greatest of ALL TIME", holy shit, its like you just admitted you murder babies. The commotion they make, my god.
> 
> I have zero problem with people being a fan of the guy, I really don't. I DO have a problem with seeing 20 threads a day talking about why he's so great, how he needs to be the face of the company, how he needs the WWE title last year, how he needs to win the Rumble and main event against Cena and win cleanly...and of course the two that drive me insane a) he gets the greatest reactions of all time and b) that he's the greatest of all time. Anyone who actually believes those last 2 are complete idiots, plain and simple. They are uninformed and clueless, and have foregone the right to an opinion.
> 
> And for the record, some casual fans talking about being fans of Bryan on another unrelated forum is not him being ALL OVER non wrestling forums. Do some of you guys even think before you say something?


Calm down, you wobbly little pudding.


----------



## Mr. I

Biast said:


> OMG these Bryan marks... Just go away! He won't be touching a title in the near future. Stop the cries!


He just came off a 240 day title reign as Tag Team Champion mere weeks ago. He had lengthy reigns with the US and World Heavyweight title. He will have another title. Enough of your weak "OMG MARKS" insults.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


How about you watch his sell of Ambrose's finisher and answer that question yourself?

Never mind that Bryan vs Ryback was a better match than Cena vs Ryback. That match was full of the usual no selling Last Man Standing matches get.


----------



## hardyorton

I just love the excuses the BoyWonder comes up with just to knock Bryan.

Bryan is simply the BEST IN THE WORLD
Punk needs to hand over that mantle to Bryan.

He made the Ryback look amazing. Had another great match with The Shield. He's been on a roll the last year and a half.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



RebelArch86 said:


> IWC might find it interesting that D Bry is all over the body building and fitness forums I go on in their misc sections.
> 
> Cliffs of what Casuals are saying:
> He is the GOAT
> Is the most over
> Should have the WWE title
> Is the most over of all time
> Should be the face of the company
> Only reason to watch SD and Raw
> 
> 
> You know what wasn't said once, by even one poster in any of the forums?
> He doesn't have the look
> it's not believable
> they can't take him seriously
> his chant is over
> that's not what a main eventer looks like ect.
> 
> and mind you I'm on body building and fitness forums, and they aren't phased by his physique one bit, it's not even a thought.
> 
> I think some haters of the IWC are out of touch and w/ too much of Vince's semen in their eyes and ears they can't see or hear how over he is.
> 
> He could draw, he is drawing, him and the shield are the only thing keeping WWE relevant w/ Punk and Ziggler out.


I'm happy for any attention Bryan gets but when you make these kind of threads, you need to add links for proof.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Biast said:


> OMG these Bryan marks... Just go away! He won't be touching a title in the near future. Stop the cries!


I'll be saving this post til Summerslam when Bryan wins the big one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jericho knows excellence.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



PoisonMouse said:


> Anyone remember the "Daniel Bryan gets no pop" threads and "He will never be over" threads? Because he's a "vanilla midget" and all that stuff?


The funniest thing is there are some idiots who still think he is not over. 

Bryan is massively over as can be seen from the crowds at each show and one of the few reasons to watch Raw at the moment.


----------



## Happenstan

hardyorton said:


> Bryan is simply the BEST IN THE WORLD
> Punk needs to hand over that mantle to Bryan.


Punk never really had that title to begin with. Bryan had been lapping him for YEARS in the indy league.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Vince only gets behind guys that he wants to get behind. It really doesn't matter the crowd reaction and/or want people want to see.

See : 

Ryback heel turn just so Cena had someone to face. Now there isn't a new babyface that the crowd organically can get behind.
Barrett being the Intercontinental Champion since before Wrestlemania (aside from the one day Miz run) and not winning a memorable match as Champion.


----------



## roberta

Kane needs to re-tweet Chris Jericho's tweet to Daniel Bryan so he can understand he's not the weak link ! lol


----------



## NoLeafClover

True story Jericho. Great to see a tweet like that. I think Bryan has such potential to be a big babyface for WWE in a couple years...perhaps sooner. Especially if they eventually have a heel John Cena; that could make for a very compelling underdog storyline. Heel John Cena versus babyface Air Bryan would make a lot of money...



ToddTheBod said:


> Vince only gets behind guys that he wants to get behind. It really doesn't matter the crowd reaction and/or want people want to see.
> 
> See :
> 
> Ryback heel turn just so Cena had someone to face. Now there isn't a new babyface that the crowd organically can get behind.
> Barrett being the Intercontinental Champion since before Wrestlemania (aside from the one day Miz run) and not winning a memorable match as Champion.


As for this, just a typical response from someone who obviously has no idea what is going on. Anyone and everyone that says Vince is "holding Bryan down" are delusional and has zero patience for character development and growth. Just typical. Typical snarky remark.

It has been known from within the company for a while now that Vince is one of Bryan's biggest advocates...been reported by numerous former creative staff members. And name me a talent who is featured more week to week on Raw than Bryan? Please, I'm all ears. Because there isn't one. Bryan gets more airtime between his match(es), backstage segments and promos every week than even Cena. And that's the truth - total up the minutes.

If being prominently featured on the show week in and week out isn't enough, he and Kane have been the _keystone_ of rebuilding the tag team division and making it relevant again. The program with The Shield is the best thing that has happened to the tag division in YEARS, and anyone who disagrees is just being ignorant and taking it for granted. Just because the guy isn't closing the show, doesn't mean he is being held down. People seem to forget that the tag division used to be a massive piece of the show and the card, and it's finally getting back to that level.

Let's also not forget that Vince put the MITB briefcase on the guy, made him a World Champion and had him WALK INTO Wrestlemania 28 as the champion. And please, PLEASE, I don't want to hear "but he lost in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania!". Those 18 seconds did more for Bryan's career and ultimate overness, than any 30 minute "classic" with Sheamus could have ever done.

Between the YES/NO phenomenon and his current in ring routine...he's the most over thing in WWE right now. The D-Bry flurry sequence of attacks, between the flying dropkicks, clotheslines and chest kicks, is one of the only things going right now that is able to gain and more importantly _sustain_ the crowd's interest level for a prolonged period of time. Daniel Bryan is Vince's ace in the hole, and he knows it. Just give it time.


----------



## jimboystar24

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



RebelArch86 said:


> IWC might find it interesting that D Bry is all over the body building and fitness forums I go on in their misc sections.
> 
> Cliffs of what Casuals are saying:
> He is the GOAT
> Is the most over
> Is the most over of all time


I have nothing against Daniel Bryan but you know this post (or people on the other forum) is BS because casuals don't use "over" or "GOAT". 

Is it really out of the realm of possibility that posters from other wrestling forums (this included) signed up for that forum just to do this or they were already a part of it and added to it. 

Sorry, but the terms "over" and "GOAT" indicate to me this is not a legit argument.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, I went to Google and typed in bodybuilding forum, went to the first one that popped up (bodybuilding.com), went to the Misc. section, and the first thread there was titled "I got circumsized at the age of 15 for no reason." Following that was " It's 2 am misc, posting updates on my first night out as a ******!" Don't believe me? Have a look.


----------



## Death Rider

Jericho talks sense. Bryan is also clearly valued by WWE or would not have got that much of Raw. Hopefully this is the start of his main event push. Bryan is a future main eventer. Do I expect him to be face of the company? No but he will be one of the top main eventers for years to come.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: New Daniel Bryan Q&A at Wizard World with Ricky Steamboat*

Loved this interview, much appreciated for posting it!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: New Daniel Bryan Q&A at Wizard World with Ricky Steamboat*

GOAT Q&A


----------



## Fact

NoLeafClover said:


> As for this, just a typical response from someone who obviously has no idea what is going on. Anyone and everyone that says Vince is "holding Bryan down" are delusional and has zero patience for character development and growth. Just typical. Typical snarky remark.
> 
> It has been known from within the company for a while now that Vince is one of Bryan's biggest advocates...been reported by numerous former creative staff members. And name me a talent who is featured more week to week on Raw than Bryan? Please, I'm all ears. Because there isn't one. Bryan gets more airtime between his match(es), backstage segments and promos every week than even Cena. And that's the truth - total up the minutes.
> 
> If being prominently featured on the show week in and week out isn't enough, he and Kane have been the _keystone_ of rebuilding the tag team division and making it relevant again. The program with The Shield is the best thing that has happened to the tag division in YEARS, and anyone who disagrees is just being ignorant and taking it for granted. Just because the guy isn't closing the show, doesn't mean he is being held down. People seem to forget that the tag division used to be a massive piece of the show and the card, and it's finally getting back to that level.
> 
> Let's also not forget that Vince put the MITB briefcase on the guy, made him a World Champion and had him WALK INTO Wrestlemania 28 as the champion. And please, PLEASE, I don't want to hear "but he lost in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania!". Those 18 seconds did more for Bryan's career and ultimate overness, than any 30 minute "classic" with Sheamus could have ever done.
> 
> Between the YES/NO phenomenon and his current in ring routine...he's the most over thing in WWE right now. The D-Bry flurry sequence of attacks, between the flying dropkicks, clotheslines and chest kicks, is one of the only things going right now that is able to gain and more importantly _sustain_ the crowd's interest level for a prolonged period of time. Daniel Bryan is Vince's ace in the hole, and he knows it. Just give it time.


Please give source where you read that Vince is high on Bryan.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Daniel Bryan has been THE stand out thing from every single RAW I've seen since Wrestlemania, in my opinion. I wondered who would fill his spot of most entertaining after Punk went, it was Bryan. Who would fill the spot for most intense promos? Bryan. Who would fill Zigglers spot for best matches? Bryan. Whether he's doing comical shit with Kane, or his intense 'weak link' character, the guy is absolute GOLD. Bryan vs Cena at Summerslam please WWE, it's the least you could do.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Happenstan said:


> Tell Vince this, Chris. I wouldn't be surprised if the old codger still did not get it.


Maybe if Chris Touts it on the WWE app Vince will see it


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Boy Wonder said:


> Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


Not sure what matches you are watching but DB has given Ryback two of his best matches in WWE, maybe even his top two.


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Ithil said:


> No it...isn't? I have zero clue where you got that from.
> The story is not about him being the weak link, it's about him believing others think of him as the weak link, even though it's clear he absolutely is not, and so going up 11 in intensity to prove he isn't.
> 
> Come on, it's had him throw the entire Shield out of the ring on his own because of how fast and intensely he was attacking them, and had him nearly make Ryback tap out, the monster heel challenging for the WWE title. It's top notch so far, it's made him into the badass submission and striking wrestler he was always supposed to be.



Blah blah, he is still whining.... which is lame. Fun to watch in the ring but he needs a new angle... Or he needs to better portray being disgruntled without just straight whinging all the time.


----------



## Stanford

TakeMyGun said:


> The Catch Phrase is over, right guys?


Haha, yep. It's the catch phrase! It's the catch phrase!

It's a little heartwarming to see that all the criticism pointed at Bryan over the last couple years has been replaced by "his fans are annoying". That's a pretty sweet victory for the bearded fellow.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



Green Light said:


>


Lol this, misc brahs brings the lulz all the time. KO Bossy must be unaware that over half the posters there are trolls.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Daniel Bryan reach his peak last night?*

Wow, I just watched RAW and that show should of been called 'Monday Night Raw, featuring Daniel Bryan' because the best part of that show involved him. What passion, dedication he showed in them matches - and WWE perfectly booked it. The crowd love him and are so into him its unreal, I hope this does not lead a to a heel turn because last night I think just took DB to a new level.

Never in a long time have I seen such a superstar perform like that, he really reminded me what talent is actually like. I think last night was the peak of his career, even bigger than his world title win. I might be over-exaggerating quite abit but personally for me to watch a crowd go mental over a guy who storyline is currently to not be the weakest link really gets him over to be this loveable babyface who wants to prove how good he really is. He executed everything perfectly:
- Cut some great promo's, and helped evolve his character and storyline
- Made you sympathise with him, something a babyface should do - he is an underdog 
- Showed passion in his matches, and the crowd bought into it 
- He played to the crowd the whole time, once again something a babyface should do but he did it in a way where instead of them doing a small pop, he got them supporting him throughout. 

Realistically this should not lead to a heel turn, and I hope it does not - a guy of his size putting on a match like Ryback was great and the crowd loved it too. They respect how hard he performs, I just hope that WWE do not screw it up and just turn him heel becaue if they were sane than they would know that last night just proves that this guy is OVER to shit!


----------



## _wCw_

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*

Wow, OP. You're so original and cool. You go to a bodybuilding forum that nobody knows about! Well, champ..there's a lot of people that are aware. 

Nobody cares that you see people making posts regarding D Bryan. As far as being on the "misc" sections..there's a sub section titled WWE Wrestling Forum..you think those people aren't apart of IWC? 

Potatoes gonna potato.


----------



## DOPA

inb4 KO Bossy shoots Bryan down again.

All joking aside, these posts make me excited. Time to watch Raw.


----------



## NoLeafClover

Fact said:


> Please give source where you read that Vince is high on Bryan.


It has been stated in interviews done by the _PW Torch Livecast_. Wade Keller, one of the most respected names in the wrestling reporting business, has had multiple former creative team members on the show for Q&A interviews. John Piermarini and Andrew Goldstein to name two.


----------



## hbkmickfan

I like that Bryan is starting to use more submissions. I think he should have three or four others in addition to the no lock with which he can use to make opponents tap. It would make him a huge threat and show that no matter what, in an instant Bryan can beat you.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*IMO, the best part of last nights RAW had to be Daniel Bryan.

For some reason, when I saw the intensity he brought during the opening match, and during his match with Ryback, it sortoa reminded me of Chris Benoit, with the intensity Benoit brought to his matches.

It's also very obvious that WWE has big plans for Daniel Bryan in the future, and I'm looking forward to it.*


----------



## adamheadtrip

I used to be a doubter, but please find me someone else on the active roster, outside of Cena, that could get this type of reaction from a Smackdown crowd (from last Friday):


----------



## kokepepsi

Last night all I could think of was Chris Benoit and Shawn Micheals
Bryan is as close as a hybrid of both of them and last night he showed it.


----------



## WWCturbo

D-Bry is a top quality material, perhaps he lacks the looks but for the millionth time I'm gonna say he should be the current WWE champ. Cena has accomplished everything already, there's no point in his reign, D-Bry could be the next big thing but WWE is holding him back. I'm glad to see that he's not completely misused though.


----------



## hazuki

My new favorite thread? YES YES YES.

Also, does anyone have a link to his match with Ryback?


----------



## DOPA

Man, Bryan without a doubt is the best in the business right now. He was on fire throughout the night in those matches and the crowd was so into him. I also really digged the backstage segments, really good character development for Bryan and especially his segments with Kane (Kane was brilliant in the final one especially) were fantastic and showed a lot of emotion. WWE I think do have big plans for Bryan in the future. Let's hope it works out.


----------



## NO!

Chris Jericho said this guy is the best performer in the business. That's quite a compliment to receive, but I agree 100%

I still have to watch his match with Ryback from last night. Is it better than the one they had on Smackdown?


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Bryan seems to tick every box I look for in a entertainer/wrestler. Has he got the personality to go on radio shows to represent the company? Absolutely. Fantastic with children, great look, well mannered person who could represent the WWE and its fan base very well indeed. As an entertainer, there isn't many better... Whether he's doing his 'weak link' character, his comical character, his B Dazzle character or whatever else he is absolutely entertaining and worth watching. As a wrestler? THE BEST. His mix of high flying moves and technique mat skills are incredible. Is he connected with the crowd? More than anyone. Wanna know why I don't like Cena? Because I don't see any of myself in him. Do I see any of me in Bryan? We all do, that's why we all like him. All he has to do is look at the crowd and they explode with YES chants. I haven't seen a crowd reaction like that for just standing there since The Rock back in the 90's. He has been THE stand out thing from every RAW since this years Wrestlemania and I am definitely excited to see what they can do with him. Put any heel against him and he'll draw them heat. At the minute, Bryan is the best in the world.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


Uh, no he didn't. The ER match was boring and the ending sucked. Bryan has given Ryback his best two matches so far.



KO Bossy said:


> There's lots going on in the wrestling world, and yet all the WWE forum can muster up is thread after god damn thread about the same bloody topic. And its never just a discussion-it always, without fail, turns into a Daniel Bryan circle jerk with people making the most ridiculous and foolish statements concerning the guy. They start complaining about how unfair it is that someone of such incredible talent doesn't have 50 title wins and isn't main eventing every WM. They can't stand when someone doesn't share their opinions and try to force their beliefs on you. Its never enough for them to just be a fan-they have to throw their fandom in everyone's faces, and it gets unbelievably tiresome. They say bar none some of the stupidest things I've read on this forum (and that is saying something). And when someone tries talking sense into them, questioning their faith by saying things like "guys, have you ever really sat down and thought to yourselves the magnitude of a phrase like Greatest of ALL TIME", holy shit, its like you just admitted you murder babies. The commotion they make, my god.
> 
> I have zero problem with people being a fan of the guy, I really don't. I DO have a problem with seeing 20 threads a day talking about why he's so great, how he needs to be the face of the company, how he needs the WWE title last year, how he needs to win the Rumble and main event against Cena and win cleanly...and of course the two that drive me insane a) he gets the greatest reactions of all time and b) that he's the greatest of all time. Anyone who actually believes those last 2 are complete idiots, plain and simple. They are uninformed and clueless, and have foregone the right to an opinion.
> 
> And for the record, some casual fans talking about being fans of Bryan on another unrelated forum is not him being ALL OVER non wrestling forums. Do some of you guys even think before you say something?


It's really dumb that you are so annoyed by the existence of threads when all you gotta do is skip over them or just leave the forum altogether. Get real.


----------



## 751161

The match between Ryback and Bryan last night was awesome! They work really well together and Bryan made Ryback look like a million dollars last night. Really enjoyed it and of course the Six Man Tag Match was awesome too. Really enjoying his new aggressive angle.


----------



## x-angel

Bryan vs. Ryback: MOTN and should be a contender for Raw Match of the Year. I wish all the matches on RAW or SD were this intense. This is one of few matches that I have not watched on fast forward. I have not been the biggest Bryan fan in the past, but this was awesome. 

:clap


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Give the man a WWE title run.

Or atleast a shot.

WWE don't have enough guys to go head to head with Cena in a feud? Daniel Bryan is your man.


----------



## thunderblood

I've never really been a fan of Daniel Bryan,but I am really starting to like his aggressive style.
He is clearly over and is one of the most entertaining wrestlers these days.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Daniel Bryan is all over non Wrestling forums*



Dexter Morgan said:


> It's really dumb that you are so annoyed by the existence of threads when all you gotta do is skip over them or just leave the forum altogether. Get real.


It's not dumb when your *entire life *is an Internet message board. You'd be annoyed too if your life was cluttered with things you don't like.


----------



## DOPA

KO Bossy said:


> There's lots going on in the wrestling world, and yet all the WWE forum can muster up is thread after god damn thread about the same bloody topic. And its never just a discussion-it always, without fail, turns into a Daniel Bryan circle jerk with people making the most ridiculous and foolish statements concerning the guy. They start complaining about how unfair it is that someone of such incredible talent doesn't have 50 title wins and isn't main eventing every WM. They can't stand when someone doesn't share their opinions and try to force their beliefs on you. Its never enough for them to just be a fan-they have to throw their fandom in everyone's faces, and it gets unbelievably tiresome. They say bar none some of the stupidest things I've read on this forum (and that is saying something). And when someone tries talking sense into them, questioning their faith by saying things like "guys, have you ever really sat down and thought to yourselves the magnitude of a phrase like Greatest of ALL TIME", holy shit, its like you just admitted you murder babies. The commotion they make, my god.
> 
> I have zero problem with people being a fan of the guy, I really don't. I DO have a problem with seeing 20 threads a day talking about why he's so great, how he needs to be the face of the company, how he needs the WWE title last year, how he needs to win the Rumble and main event against Cena and win cleanly...and of course the two that drive me insane a) he gets the greatest reactions of all time and b) that he's the greatest of all time. Anyone who actually believes those last 2 are complete idiots, plain and simple. They are uninformed and clueless, and have foregone the right to an opinion.
> 
> And for the record, some casual fans talking about being fans of Bryan on another unrelated forum is not him being ALL OVER non wrestling forums. Do some of you guys even think before you say something?





Crusade said:


> inb4 KO Bossy shoots Bryan down again.


Guess I was too late after all


----------



## Jammy

This KO Bossy guy is ridiculous, does he go out of his way to find posts about Bryan and bitch about them? This is his discussion thread for fucks sake, what else can people discuss here?

Good god man, if you don't like him, try being indifferent. Yes, we know we are all fucking stupid, just let us lower IQ plebs hang out together then. You can use your superior intellect in the Ratings thread.


----------



## NO!

The only thing I'll agree with KO Bossy on is that there shouldn't be 20 threads about the same thing.


----------



## Jammy

NO! said:


> The only thing I'll agree with KO Bossy on is that there shouldn't be 20 threads about the same thing.


Mods are responsible for threads, they can delete and merge, he should understand that, whats the point of taking it out on other members, who are clearly excited about something.


----------



## THANOS

insanitydefined said:


> Why are so called casuals using IWC terms like GOAT and talking about how "over" he is. They don't sound very casual to me, just saying. unk2
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


GOAT for instance is a term used in many industries like the rapping industry, in the NBA, etc.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Jammy said:


> This KO Bossy guy is ridiculous, does he go out of his way to find posts about Bryan and bitch about them? This is his discussion thread for fucks sake, what else can people discuss here?
> 
> Good god man, if you don't like him, try being indifferent. Yes, we know we are all fucking stupid, just let us lower IQ plebs hang out together then. You can use your superior intellect in the Ratings thread.


Tbh, I find The Boy Wonder to be worst. Bossy at least talks about the topic although he complains about the marks. Boy Wonder just flies around DB threads and goes Buzz Killington to degrade anything DB does by saying it's not good as something else.


----------



## SovereignVA

Jericho and Punk need to worry about being the best on the roster let alone the world with this guy around. Haven't been the biggest Daniel Bryan fan in the past but he's been awesome recently.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

THANOS said:


> GOAT for instance is a term used in many industries like the rapping industry, in the NBA, etc.


This. GOAT term in no way spawned out of the IWC. It's a modern day term


----------



## mblonde09

Enforcer122 said:


> Bryan seems to tick every box I look for in a entertainer/wrestler. Has he got the personality to go on radio shows to represent the company? Absolutely. Fantastic with children, great look, well mannered person who could represent the WWE and its fan base very well indeed. As an entertainer, there isn't many better... Whether he's doing his 'weak link' character, his comical character, his B Dazzle character or whatever else he is absolutely entertaining and worth watching. As a wrestler? THE BEST. His mix of high flying moves and technique mat skills are incredible. Is he connected with the crowd? More than anyone. Wanna know why I don't like Cena? Because I don't see any of myself in him. Do I see any of me in Bryan? We all do, that's why we all like him. All he has to do is look at the crowd and they explode with YES chants. I haven't seen a crowd reaction like that for just standing there since The Rock back in the 90's. *He has been THE stand out thing from every RAW since this years Wrestlemania* and I am definitely excited to see what they can do with him. Put any heel against him and he'll draw them heat. At the minute, Bryan is the best in the world.


True, but - and taking nothing away from Bryan, 'cos I think he's great - that's mainly because Punk's not been there.


----------



## Chrome

NO! said:


> The only thing I'll agree with KO Bossy on is that there shouldn't be 20 threads about the same thing.


Agreed. It's why we have one now! :bryan


----------



## XxMetsxX

He is the why fans watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's kind of a good sign that they protected Bryan last night in his match with Ryback. I thought there was at least a pretty decent chance of Bryan losing clean. But the fact that WWE protected him, and he actually won by DQ, was surprising to me, and sort of eye-opening. Right now, with Ryback going into a main event PPV match with Super-Cena, the biggest priority for WWE in regards to Ryback has been making him look strong and unbeatable, and the fact that they thought well enough of Bryan to not job him out is a good sign for Bryan. I'm still kind of surprised.


----------



## TheVoiceless

THANOS said:


> GOAT for instance is a term used in many industries like the rapping industry, *in the NBA*, etc.


This. Example: Michael Jordan is the GOAT.


----------



## Happenstan

PacoAwesome said:


> Tbh, I find The Boy Wonder to be worst.


Beard envy.




mblonde09 said:


> True, but - and taking nothing away from Bryan, 'cos I think he's great - that's mainly because Punk's not been there.


Yeah just wait until the lowest rated champ since Diesel returns. :lol


----------



## 751161

Just can't get over how awesome Bryan was last night. You could tell he was fired up. Just so good to see him finally going somewhere good. Hopefully this leads to a World Title shot. :mark: This move he did during The Shield match had me up on my feet:










I'm not great at making gifs but you get the idea! :mark: :mark: :yes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So WWE kill Daniel Bryan's momentum by Ryback putting him through a table WTF


----------



## snail69

The Boy Wonder said:


> Here's the thing about Daniel Bryan. His offense is very effective. But does he really make his opponents look good? In two matches against Ryback compared to Extreme Rules, John Cena clearly made Ryback look better than what Daniel Bryan did.


Is this supposed to be a joke??


----------



## 751161

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So WWE kill Daniel Bryan's momentum by Ryback putting him through a table WTF


They didn't kill his momentum. Ryback/Bryan was equal. Ryback putting Bryan through a table doesn't suddenly kill all of his momentum..


----------



## NJ88

I'm sure like a lot of people here, I'm convinced they're going to try and turn him heel, and I'm also convinced that it would be a huge, huge mistake. Daniel Bryan (maybe behind Orton and Cena...sometimes) is the most over face in the entire company. He gets huge reactions all the time, despite having been stuck in a tag team for a long long time. In my view, he is THE babyface they need to push and he's the babyface the whole crowd can get behind. I can't think of a demographic of the audience who wouldn't want to cheer for Daniel Bryan.

But from my view it looks like a heel turn is going to be coming for him which would mean him feuding with a babyface Kane most likely, and I just don't think it'll work. People want to cheer for the guy, so let them cheer for him and give them something to cheer for.


----------



## FreakyZo

Loudness said:


> The most shocking thing tonight was the conflict between Bryan and Kane that was displayed in both segments, the one with Orton and the one with Kane alone. Wrestling feels so cartoonish and fake nowadays, but the promos progressing Bryans character were anything but that. Simply masterful, both the content and the performance by all parties, a great showing of emotion and depth that wrestling lacks so much these days. Felt like it came straight out of a much more sophisticated TV show, I hope Bryan and Kane keep it up. Ryback vs Bryan should have mainevented btw, felt much bigger than Axel vs Cena.


Yes I love what they are doing with him 



Happenstan said:


> Beard envy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just wait until the lowest rated champ since Diesel returns. :lol


I don't see what's so funny because its true and you say lowest rated champ even tho the guy is still much more important than Bryan and will always be because of one simple thing that he has over Bryan and you already know what that is....


----------



## Londrick

FreakyZo said:


> I don't see what's so funny because its true and you say lowest rated champ even tho the guy is still much more important than Bryan and will always be because of one simple thing that he has over Bryan and you already know what that is....


Tattoos?


----------



## snail69

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So WWE kill Daniel Bryan's momentum by Ryback putting him through a table WTF


I've not been posting on here long but I have lurked long enough to know that some of your posts are absolutely ridiculous and flat out stupid.

Thanks for not letting me down!!


----------



## Blommen

Finally Bryan is getting a chance at truly proving himself as a serious main event player. He has been tremendous these past few weeks, absolutely tremendous.


----------



## donalder

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So WWE kill Daniel Bryan's momentum by Ryback putting him through a table WTF


Bryan is over,wwe wants try to put over to Ryback is normal that he destroys the most over man in the company.


----------



## RatedR10

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So WWE kill Daniel Bryan's momentum by Ryback putting him through a table WTF


I hope you're kidding. WWE could have easily ruined Bryan and made Ryback beat him in five minutes without Bryan getting anything going, but Bryan was actually in control for a good portion of the match and for a guy that wrestled a match earlier in the night, he was booked very well against Ryback. 

Gives me hope that creative has a bigger push in store for Bryan in the coming months. He deserves it.


----------



## SUPER HANS

RatedR10 said:


> I hope you're kidding. WWE could have easily ruined Bryan and made Ryback beat him in five minutes without Bryan getting anything going, but Bryan was actually in control for a good portion of the match and for a guy that wrestled a match earlier in the night, he was booked very well against Ryback.
> 
> Gives me hope that creative has a bigger push in store for Bryan in the coming months. He deserves it.


What they did left me thinking the exact same thing, there are a million ways Bryan could have been buried tonight, he could have been crushed, he took Ryback, who they are booking as Cena's equal to the absolute limit. Many times during the match, it was mentioned that he'd already wrestled. The match was perfectly executed by WWE, they couldn't have had Ryback looking weak, because he's against Cena, and at the same time, they made Bryan look like a champ.


I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan walked in or out of Wrestlemania 30 as WWE Champ you know, I think they might do the slow rise to the top perfectly with him. What I've seen from the past few weeks is making me think that he's going to be pushed. Of course Cena will carry the title for some while yet, but I think he'll drop it early 2014 to feud with Taker. Maybe Bryan is the next in line.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Bryan was the absolute star of the show on Raw this week. I'm not always a huge fan of his work like many on here but credit where credit is due, he has this incredible intensity in his work atm and is really entertaining, long may it continue.


----------



## RebelArch86

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just can't get over how awesome Bryan was last night. You could tell he was fired up. Just so good to see him finally going somewhere good. Hopefully this leads to a World Title shot. :mark: This move he did during The Shield match had me up on my feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not great at making gifs but you get the idea! :mark: :mark: :yes


 will rep you later! that dragonrana had everyone in my house on their feet!


----------



## KramerDSP

kokepepsi said:


> Last night all I could think of was Chris Benoit and Shawn Micheals
> Bryan is as close as a hybrid of both of them and last night he showed it.


He reminds me more of Chris Benoit meets Owen Hart crossed with Toshiaki Kawada.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Loving Daniel Bryan more and more by each passing day. It would be awesome if he wins the WHC MITB brief case and ends up cashing it on a monster heel Kane at WM 30 in some grand finale match for Kane and he retires after putting over Bryan.


----------



## Osize10

He's getting fed to Orton at Payback. This thread is no fun anymore.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Hoping for a Orton punt to Bryan at payback :mark


----------



## Death Rider

xdoomsayerx said:


> Hoping for a Orton punt to Bryan at payback :mark


Hell no. Bryan need to stay on TV. One of the few good parts of raw. Now punting Kane to get to Bryan is something I can get behind


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Gambit said:


> Hell no. Bryan need to stay on TV. One of the few good parts of raw. Now punting Kane to get to Bryan is something I can get behind
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App




That would be great. Hopefully this happens Monday.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

DB reminds me of Owen a lot.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Osize10 said:


> He's getting fed to Orton at Payback. This thread is no fun anymore.


They should put Bryan over Orton clean.....but it is WWE


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> He's getting fed to Orton at Payback. This thread is no fun anymore.


Massive mistake if it does happen. Orton is in a place where getting beat isn't going to effect him but Bryan winning could legit him in been a potential Main Eventer. Punting him and taking out your most over Babyface for a guy who's already done everything that needs to be done in the WWE would be a massive mistake. But again this is WWE.


----------



## Smitson

Bryan and Orton both should be getting pushed, they can go over Del Rio and Sheamus or something.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Also I'm seeing people say he needs to win the WHC MitB....That'd be a huge mistake imo if anything he should win the WWE MitB


----------



## Londrick

TheVoiceless said:


> Also I'm seeing people say he needs to win the WHC MitB....That'd be a huge mistake imo if anything he should win the WWE MitB


Yeah him winning either is pointless. I feel he's at the level where he just needs to win a number one contendership match or just challenge the champ for the title.


----------



## apokalypse

Spoiler: smackdown result



Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton defeated Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns via DQ. The Shield was super over coming out. Bryan accidentally kicked Orton. Ambrose interfered, prompting the DQ. After the match. Orton RKOd Bryan and just stood there like CM Punk did after attacking Rock at Raw 1000. A lot of boos for Orton, it looks like Orton is actually turning heel.



i have mix feeling about this...just hope they didn't feed Bryan to this guy in their fued.

i agree with people saying Bryan should be on the title scene but it's too early right now, they need to built up Bryan first and then have Bryan chase for the title. they could have Bryan boyhood dream to be on Main event at WM and beat no.1 guy on the company...Rock vs Daniel Bryan or Cena vs Bryan.

Bryan need to go over Sheamus at some point...


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Daniel Bryan is def. more likable as a face then a heel in WWE especially since how he has been able to better show off how great of a wrestler he is. I mean this Daniel Bryan def. wouldn't have gotten beat by Sheamus in 18 seconds like he did at Wrestlemania XXVIII. But then again back then he was with AJ Lee which was kind of a distraction for him. But in the end she made this awesome sort of crazy Daniel Bryan happen.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dexter Morgan said:


> DB reminds me of Owen a lot.


I can kinda see that, especially with his current look.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Dunmer said:


> Yeah him winning either is pointless. I feel he's at the level where he just needs to win a number one contendership match or just challenge the champ for the title.


I 100% agree but I don't think Vince would put him over clean, If he wins WWE MitB he could "weasel" his way to the title and not be put over clean.


----------



## RebelArch86

Osize10 said:


> He's getting fed to Orton at Payback. This thread is no fun anymore.


why would orton and bryan wrestle they're both faces, and just had an amicable team up.


----------



## RandomLurker

Payback just seems too soon for Bryan/Orton, but WWE have based PPV matches on far less so we'll see.


----------



## apokalypse

Mr Mcmahon vs Daniel Bryan fued could work... since we have been hearing Vince never high on Bryan and so on...they could play based off that.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RebelArch86 said:


> why would orton and bryan wrestle they're both faces, and just had an amicable team up.





Spoiler: Smackdown



At the recent Smackdown taping, Orton rko'ed Bryan, hinting a heel turn for Orton.


----------



## apokalypse

@realmickfoley Despite losing the match, @WWEDanielBryan was OUT OF THIS WORLD in the ring on #RAW tonight. Thus far, he's my pick for @WWE MVP in 2013.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Mick Foley is a big fan of Curtis Axel, his opinions are no longer relevant.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Alkomesh2 said:


> Mick Foley is a big fan of Curtis Axel, his opinions are no longer relevant.












So his opinions are always relevant


----------



## Hydra

I'm actually very happy at Ryback v. D-bry on RAW. Neither were pinned and D-bry didn't lose. Hopefully this is REAL main-event push for the WWE title. Also that match with the Shield.....that was Bryan in top form. I hope we see him with the WWE title before the end of year. Maybe even the one Cena drops to belt to? Oh, one can dream...


----------



## apokalypse

just saw that RVD vs Kane promo while going though youtube and thinking Bryan vs Kane should be something like that...Kane become old Kane become unstoppable big monster.

Bryan doesn't need the title right now but what he need is proper storyline and heels need above babyface a threat so babyface can overcome that...these days heels being a bitch job out to babyface week in and week out.


----------



## sesshomaru

It'll be interesting to see how they fuck up Bryan's momentium, like they have with so many others (Punk 2011, Nexus)


----------



## hardyorton

Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday



I have to say I'm a little worried about Orton turning Heel by RkO-ing Bryan.
If It does lead to a feud between the two does anyone see Bryan even getting a win in this feud.
Bryan's hot right now having him lose non stop to Orton would be a major mistake.
If the feud leads to both men coming out looking great then I'm all for it.


----------



## Happenstan

Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday






hardyorton said:


> I have to say I'm a little worried about Orton turning Heel by RkO-ing Bryan.
> If It does lead to a feud between the two does anyone see Bryan even getting a win in this feud.






Ask Christian.


----------



## Punkholic

Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday






hardyorton said:


> I have to say I'm a little worried about Orton turning Heel by RkO-ing Bryan.
> If It does lead to a feud between the two does anyone see Bryan even getting a win in this feud.
> Bryan's hot right now having him lose non stop to Orton would be a major mistake.
> If the feud leads to both men coming out looking great then I'm all for it.


He better. It would be a complete shame to see Orton going over Bryan more than once.


----------



## hardyorton

Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday






Punkholic said:


> He better. It would be a complete shame to see Orton going over Bryan more than once.


I have a feeling they are using Bryan cause he's so over to get Orton heat. I doubt its going to be used for Bryan but to get Orton back into his heelish ways before he starts another feud with Cena for the title. I'm hoping I'm wrong that it leads to a classic feud that both men getting wins and leading both men into title runs.


----------



## Punkholic

Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday






hardyorton said:


> I have a feeling they are using Bryan cause he's so over to get Orton heat. I doubt its going to be used for Bryan but to get Orton back into his heelish ways before he starts another feud with Cena for the title. I'm hoping I'm wrong that it leads to a classic feud that both men getting wins and leading both men into title runs.


I'm hoping for that as well. If given the chance and the time, I'm sure they can put on classic matches and a classic feud. Especially with Orton being the heel, as he has always been much better as a heel than as a face, in my opinion.


----------



## DOPA

Spoiler: ConcerningSD



I wouldn't mind Orton getting the first win as it looks like he may have just turned but Bryan has to come out looking strong in the end.


----------



## Osize10

I'm going on the assumption that people in this thread are following Bryan closely and in real time, so I don't feel the need to post a spoiler alert.



Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday



Anyways, Bryan is doomed working with Orton. Superstars in the past rarely recovered after working in Orton programs....just ask Christian, Cody Rhodes, Ted dibiase, and Rey. Heck jericho's first return was essentially buried by Orton.

This is bad news for Bryan. The wwe is clearly using his talent and connection with fans to reestablish boreton. Bryan is doomed to a career of trying to get other wrestlers over or established. He'll never get the Long term push he deserves...it will always be short term for other wrestlers.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

Happenstan said:


> Ask Christian.


Christian was never as over as daniel bryan though.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Spoiler: Smackdown



Hopefully they're just using Bryan to give Orton some heat for his heel turn, he's the only full time face that he could give an RKO and not be cheered by a good number of people..

I just don't think from what I've seen in the last few shows that they'll immediately kill the hot run that he's on.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Daniel Bryan and submissions*

I really like that Bryan is beginning to use more submissions, but I think this should be taken much further.

I think Bryan needs to have three or four submission maneuvers in addition to the No Lock that he uses regularly to tap people out.

In addition he should quickly reverse most submission maneuvers.

I think this would really build him as a threat and somebody who can beat anybody at anytime.


----------



## Clique

Osize10 said:


> I'm going on the assumption that people in this thread are following Bryan closely and in real time, so I don't feel the need to post a spoiler alert.


Actually you do. NO spoilers outside of the threads created for them unless you use spoiler tags like this



Spoiler: Smackdown this Friday



Orton RKO's Bryan


----------



## xD7oom

So Curtis Axel is in the Main Event for the last 3 weeks and DB is not?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

sesshomaru said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they fuck up Bryan's momentium, like they have with so many others (Punk 2011, Nexus)


Actually the momentum of Nexus was actually killed by Daniel Bryan at Summerslam. Punk's momentum would have went on longer if his pipe bomb actually brought in new viewers, but it clearly didnt.


----------



## Death Rider

The Boy Wonder said:


> Actually the momentum of Nexus was actually killed by Daniel Bryan at Summerslam. Punk's momentum would have went on longer if his pipe bomb actually brought in new viewers, but it clearly didnt.


Wow you have got to be kidding me :kenny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

-Cattle Mutilation please

-The GOAT ain't even using 10% of the moves he used in ROH yet he is far better than everyone else


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Gambit said:


> Wow you have got to be kidding me :kenny
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Well. Combination of Daniel Bryan and John Cena. They made the main event about those two when it clearly should have been about the dominance of Nexus.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

He needs to be quicker when he puts on his submission holds. It's not believable that his opponent is so winded that they can't block his attempts.


----------



## TheVoiceless

The Boy Wonder said:


> Actually the momentum of Nexus was actually killed by Daniel Bryan at Summerslam. Punk's momentum would have went on longer if his pipe bomb actually brought in new viewers, but it clearly didnt.


:aries2 fpalm


----------



## Death Rider

The Boy Wonder said:


> Well. Combination of Daniel Bryan and John Cena. They made the main event about those two when it clearly should have been about the dominance of Nexus.


Bryan had nothing to do with. Cena was the reason. Bryan should have been booked well but nexus still won the match. Cena being booked like superman killed nexus. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mister Hands

The Boy Wonder said:


> Actually the momentum of Nexus was actually killed by Daniel Bryan at Summerslam. Punk's momentum would have went on longer if his pipe bomb actually brought in new viewers, but it clearly didnt.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

He knows a shit ton more

Goat is just being the Goat :bryan


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

I always :mark: when I see him use a submission he hasn't used yet in the 'E. It's like it's Bryan Danielson for one moment, once again!


----------



## normal situation

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Pretty much everything that has been said thus far sounds perfect. Have him beat guys with multiple submission finishers, and also have him use a large variety of submission signatures so that you'll never know which move will make his opponent tap. The announcers can put over the fact that all of his submissions are dangerous, and can make any opponent tap out.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

He should use Cattle Mutilation, The LeBell Lock and The Guillotine Choke as regular match enders.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

I always liked the Heel Hook he used to do in the past. Quick and easy to apply from a number of angles.

The surfboard/dragon sleeper is legit to, but he should save that for special occasions.


----------



## Loudness

Lol at Bryan beeing a Momentum Killer. 

I think one thing that is mentioned the least is Bryans way of trying to become better than he was destined to be with his Talent. He is not as god given charismatic as Austin Aries, he's not as naturally talented on the mic as CM Punk but instead of beeing another random indy guy who solely relies on his 10/10 ring skills he tried to improve himself on all fronts, he learnt how to make the most of his personality and trained to become charismatic, trained to become a good mic worker and trained to become an overall entertaining performer. It's undeniable that he tries to adapt some Austin and Rock or other top ME guys mannerism into himself, and he does it very well. He's not content with beeing just the next Benoit, Guerrerro, Mysterio...he wants to become the biggest guy out there and it shows. His character development blows any maineventers away.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

He should do the triangle choke then convert it into crossface.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

The Boy Wonder said:


> Actually the momentum of Nexus was actually killed by Daniel Bryan at Summerslam. Punk's momentum would have went on longer if his pipe bomb actually brought in new viewers, but it clearly didnt.












You must be the only one to think this. You are now surely trolling. Daniel Bryan wasn't even the last man standing in that match.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

When he did that standing submission on Raw that was just fucking amazing WWE have seriously held this guy back let him do all this stuff in the ring and let him be WWE champion


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

I remember one match a goo while back, I forget who it was against, but he hit a DDT or something, turned his opponent over and put him into a guillotine choke. He made his opponent tap and it looked really painful.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Bryan Danielson is so good, WWE have to limit his moveset because everyone else will look inferior.

:bryan


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



King Bebe said:


> He should use Cattle Mutilation, The LeBell Lock and The Guillotine Choke as regular match enders.


yeah, except most wrestlers are big in the shoulder to be put in one.

do you see ryack, triple h, or cena in the CM?


----------



## Aid

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Not only submissions, I'd like to see him use a few more grapples too. Perhaps a snap suplex or a german suplex. The strikes are great, but I would like to see just a bit more variety. Hopefully with his new intensity, we will see that.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yeah, except most wrestlers are big in the shoulder to be put in one.
> 
> do you see ryack, triple h, or cena in the CM?


If Bryan does it, I'm sure he'll find a way, slight variation of some sorts.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Yeah, the Indian Deathlock + Forearms look pretty brutal.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Definitely. How many Submission finishers are there? The Walls of Jericho and STF? And both of those guys ALSO have pinfall moves.

One more would so establish him as THE submissions guy.


austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -The GOAT ain't even using 10% of the moves he used in ROH yet he is far better than everyone else


The thing is that WWE wants you to limit your set and have a "routine" so the people can follow along, so they know what happens next. People mock Cena for "the five moves of doom" but the truth is that every successful performer of the last 30 years has had one, it's the difference between building the momentum and just having a finisher out of nowhere.

Completely agree with OP though, the guy knows so many it's almost a waste not to use more.


----------



## THANOS

Loudness said:


> Lol at Bryan beeing a Momentum Killer.
> 
> I think one thing that is mentioned the least is Bryans way of trying to become better than he was destined to be with his Talent. He is not as god given charismatic as Austin Aries, he's not as naturally talented on the mic as CM Punk but instead of beeing another random indy guy who solely relies on his 10/10 ring skills he tried to improve himself on all fronts, he learnt how to make the most of his personality and trained to become charismatic, trained to become a good mic worker and trained to become an overall entertaining performer. It's undeniable that he tries to adapt some Austin and Rock or other top ME guys mannerism into himself, and he does it very well. He's not content with beeing just the next Benoit, Guerrerro, Mysterio...he wants to become the biggest guy out there and it shows. His character development blows any maineventers away.


Excellent post as always. You hit the nail on the head Loudness. Bryan is not/has never been content with being a midcarder character. In ROH and now WWE he wants to be at the very top, and will use his work ethic to do whatever he can to get there and stay there.


----------



## iKyriaki

THANOS said:


> Excellent post as always. You hit the nail on the head Loudness. Bryan is not/has never been content with being a midcarder character. In ROH and now WWE he wants to be at the very top, and will use his work ethic to do whatever he can to get there and stay there.


And so far it looks like he's succeeding. I really don't see his momentum falling short any time soon.


----------



## John-Morrison™

world's toughest vegan!


----------



## etta411

Here the video of Orton's heek turn
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jMYDAzZYIks&sns=em&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DjMYDAzZYIks%26sns%3Dem 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John-Morrison™

etta411 said:


> Here the video of Orto.'s heel turn
> http://m.youtube.com/#
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


stop trolling


----------



## Fact

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



hbkmickfan said:


> I remember one match a goo while back, I forget who it was against, but he hit a DDT or something, turned his opponent over and put him into a guillotine choke. He made his opponent tap and it looked really painful.


Heath Slater on superstars and yes that's a really sick move and i hope he uses it on PPV's against workers like Rollins , Ziggler , Punk , Ambrose people who can sell...

It's the only time i saw him doing it.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



Fact said:


> Heath Slater on superstars and yes that's a really sick move and i hope he uses it on PPV's against workers like Rollins , Ziggler , Punk , Ambrose people who can sell...
> 
> It's the only time i saw him doing it.


Yes, that's the one. I've been wanting him to make that a regular finisher ever since I've seen it.


----------



## Happenstan

John-Morrison™;19250881 said:


> stop trolling


??? (S)He's not. Hit desktop at the top of the link to watch the video.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He needs to be quicker when he puts on his submission holds. It's not believable that his opponent is so winded that they can't block his attempts.


Seriously dude just bugger off. What kind of a stupid criticism is that? You're just desperately grasping at straws.

On topic, I'd love to see him bring back the Cattle Mutilation, heel hook, and the guillotine. Having said that I'd much prefer him to bring back a few of his indy power moves like the suplex's.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Definitely. How many Submission finishers are there? The Walls of Jericho and STF? And both of those guys ALSO have pinfall moves.
> 
> One more would so establish him as THE submissions guy.
> 
> The thing is that WWE wants you to limit your set and have a "routine" so the people can follow along, so they know what happens next. People mock Cena for "the five moves of doom" but the truth is that every successful performer of the last 30 years has had one, it's the difference between building the momentum and just having a finisher out of nowhere.
> 
> Completely agree with OP though, the guy knows so many it's almost a waste not to use more.


Yes but there's a reason that crowds chant "same old shit" all the time. They want to see more variety in matches, so it's not like they're complacent with the "5 moves of doom" style.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

It would be nice if he would could bust out various viscous looking holds to win his matches, its how he should be booked imo. Would mark hard for the cattle mutilation. 

Also i would like to see him use the Regal Plex like he did in the indys as a way to gain more wins as being in wwe submission victorys are not a regular thing and he will never get submissions wins over guys like cena etc at the point of time


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



Kling Klang said:


> It would be nice if he would could bust out various viscous looking holds to win his matches, its how he should be booked imo. Would mark hard for the cattle mutilation.
> *
> Also i would like to see him use the Regal Plex like he did in the indys as a way to gain more wins as being in wwe submission victorys are not a regular thing and he will never get submissions wins over guys like cena etc at the point of time*


THIS. The Regal-Plex is a unique move that he definitely could use on guys like Cena to beat him, and he should be allowed to use it.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

That one time he wrestled Cena he quickly reversed the STF into a No Lock and that was after the STF was fully Locke in.


----------



## THANOS

etta411 said:


> Here the video of Orton's heek turn
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=jMYDAzZYIks&sns=em&desktop_uri=/watch?v=jMYDAzZYIks&sns=em
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Here I'll help you.


----------



## CPFC84

I don't post often - and I will declare that I am not a DeBry mark... However his intensity in his matches was superb. He deserves to either win the Royal Rumble and win at WM, or go in as champion and retain at WM. 

He is one of the few who has the ability to work with an average wrestler, but make them both look a million dollars!


----------



## Beatles123

So they're keeping him face?!

YES!

YES!

YES!

:mark:


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



The Boy Wonder said:


> He needs to be quicker when he puts on his submission holds. It's not believable that his opponent is so winded that they can't block his attempts.


You don't know what the hell youre talking about. No one is stiffer or snaps on a move like Bryan in crisper fashion..not in the WWE..not in Shimmer..not in ROH. He turned that powerbomb into the Yes Lock easy as fuck. It was no wiggle room. It was just functioning wrestling.

He's gonna break out Cattle Muttilation for WM XXX.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Bryan really needs a quick high impact finisher that isn't a submission IMO. There are many times during a run in where one guy will hit a quick finisher from out of no where on the person he is feuding with to help sell said feud. Say Bryan is feuding with Punk and is scripted to run in and lay out Punk behind the ref's back while Punk is wrestling Kofi for the night. If Bryan were put in this situation what move could/would he use? He hasn't really got one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

I could watch Bryan wrestle everyday and not get tired of it. And for anyone who thinks technical wrestling doesn't exist because it's all about storytelling, watch Daniel Bryan. He uses technical wrestling as a way to tell a story.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Doesn't need one. He can just give him that stiff kick to the head or hit him with a chair if he's snapped.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



AthenaMark said:


> Doesn't need one. He can just give him that stiff kick to the head or hit him with a chair if he's snapped.


I thought of that, but unless it's a running enziguri, "Punk" would have to already be on his knees to kick that high....unless they give Bryan Michael's super kick. That could work. Not as demanding to kick a guy in the face as it is the back of the head.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

There are endless refereer knockdown or distraction situations where Punk could be getting to his feet or off the canvas to get that kick to the head. Or the headbutt from the top rope. Whatever. It's Bryan so it's all believable anyway.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



Happenstan said:


> I thought of that, but unless it's a running enziguri, "Punk" would have to already be on his knees to kick that high....unless they give Bryan Michael's super kick. That could work. Not as demanding to kick a guy in the face as it is the back of the head.





AthenaMark said:


> There are endless refereer knockdown or distraction situations where Punk could be getting to his feet or off the canvas to get that kick to the head. Or the headbutt from the top rope. Whatever. It's Bryan so it's all believable anyway.


Screw kicks to the head. They are way to played out. This is what he should use.










Or he could do it release style.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

That could work, but it would be hard to do to bigger guys and Vince may not allow it since you can land on your head without much protection. I'm surprised we've got to see Bryan do release german suplexes lately.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

As much as I love the Regal Plex I'd prefer a quick impact move with "outtanowhea" possibilities, Bryan should totally "steal" Kenny King's Shotgun Knees

2:31





Could be used like in this video but also like a counter with the opponent running towards him and him just jumping up with the knees. A top babyface just needs a versatile quick impact finisher (RKO, Stunner, Rock Bottom), especially if he's usually the submission expert. And this also just fits so perfectly into his "maniac dwarf kicking the shit out of everyone" brawling style


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Cattle mutulation to the people!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



THANOS said:


> Screw kicks to the head. They are way to played out. This is what he should use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or he could do it release style.


I could hear it now ...

*:cole3 "What a unique throw by Daniel Bryan!"

:lawler "I've never seen that move before Cole!"

:cole3 "Me either King, what a throw!"*

fpalm


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I could watch Bryan wrestle everyday and not get tired of it. And for anyone who thinks technical wrestling doesn't exist because it's all about storytelling, watch Daniel Bryan. He uses technical wrestling as a way to tell a story.


I am not the weakest link. :bryan2


----------



## will94

Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


> For those who think the company doesn’t see Bryan as a main eventer, right now the penciled in main event for Money in the Bank on 7/14 in Philadelphia is Cena vs. Bryan, with Bryan still as a babyface, as the title match. As you should be aware, everything is subject to change. It’s pretty much a sure thing Bryan will be cheered in that match, given the city, and they are fully aware of that. The impression is they won’t try and make him Bryan a heel, but that’s certainly something that can change.


----------



## THANOS

will94 said:


> Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


:dazzler


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Will94 posted this in the Bryan Discussion thread. He says it was from this weeks Wrestling Observer Newsletter.



> For those who think the company doesn’t see Bryan as a main eventer, right now the penciled in main event for Money in the Bank on 7/14 in Philadelphia is Cena vs. Bryan, with Bryan still as a babyface, as the title match. As you should be aware, everything is subject to change. It’s pretty much a sure thing Bryan will be cheered in that match, given the city, and they are fully aware of that. The impression is they won’t try and make him Bryan a heel, but that’s certainly something that can change.
> 
> source: f4wonline


----------



## Chicago Warrior

How can that calm me down? If that is indeed the plan then

:yes :yes


----------



## KramerDSP

Cena-Bryan in Philadelphia is the equivalent of Cena-Punk in Chicago and Cena-RVD ONS in the Hammerstein Ballroom. Philly is going to be the craziest place on earth the evening of July 14. I can't wait!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Totally agree. The guy is amazing with submission, he trained in jujitsu. It'd really make him stand out more from all the typical wrestling styles. I guess his style still does stand out even now because there's rarely any technical wrestlers. But let him introduce a new submission in a few matches. People will go crazy since most are uneducated and have never seen cool finishers. Even though he's so over rhey don't know how awesome the GOAT really can be.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

will94 said:


> Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


:mark: 

I don't see it though, its too soon and doesn't make much sense along with making Ryback look weak.


----------



## Mr. I

will94 said:


> Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


This will not make things calm down. Things will in fact calm up.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

yay thanks for creating this thread and I'm glad people are realising how great the american dragon is. He used to be my favorite wrestler in his indie days and when I found out he got signed to wwe his first time I was soooooo happy for him that I even started watching wwe for a bit. Then as always wwe wasted his amazing talent and I stopped watching. But I'm so glad he's getting a push now and his matches with the shield are fucking amazing.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

will94 said:


> Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


What?!? WWE doing something right?? This is UNHEARD of


----------



## insanitydefined

There's no way they'll have him fighting Cena for the title that soon, right? And in Philadelphia of all places? Cena won't have a fan in the building.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender




----------



## Delbusto

Re-made a video of Bryan taking the Shield out from Smackdown.


----------



## STEVALD

*About damn time! :mark:*


----------



## fulcizombie

Ryback destroying Cena and then having a long program vs. Bryan (with Bryan being the underdog face and Ryback the monster heel champion) with Bryan winning at the end (not the first match) would be 1000000000000000000000 times better than having that buffoon cena being the good guy giving the "inferior" bryan "a chance" .


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Anyone Realize that Bryan doesn't say No Anymore in his entrance? I think that's a sure sign he's staying a baby face since now he's playing to the chants in his entrance to the crowd.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Happenstan said:


> Ask Christian.


Difference is, Christian is a career mid carder, and Bryan in his first 3 years in the company has been far more featured then Christian's entire career.


----------



## Omega_VIK

will94 said:


> Calming some folks down, this is out of this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter:


----------



## Banjo

my prediction: John Cena carries Daniel Bryan to the best match in his entire life, like he did with CM Punk


----------



## THANOS

Banjo said:


> my prediction: John Cena carries Daniel Bryan to the best match in his entire life, like he did with CM Punk


How are you in full green? fpalm


----------



## Duke Silver

I won't get my hopes up but Cena/Bryan is easily the most intriguing match-up at the moment. As long as John-boy brings his A-game and Bryan is allowed to continue his current arc - MOTY written all over it.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> How are you in full green? fpalm


How are they able to string together complete sentences?


----------



## Chrome

THANOS said:


> How are you in full green? fpalm


Banjo gonna Banjo.


----------



## John-Morrison™

wtf!! daniel bryan vs john cena!! :cheer



Banjo said:


> my prediction: John Cena carries Daniel Bryan to the best match in his entire life, like he did with CM Punk


fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Bryan has so many amazing moves he can use that aren't just submissions. I've seen him use a crucifix and elbow the fuck outta some guy, I've seen him using a bridging fujiwara armbar(sweet move) and my personal favorite, I've seen him do a bridging butterfly suplex and win the match with it.

WWE has so many versatile wrestlers, I get so annoyed when they tell them to hold back. I mean, I can understand not using huge amounts of moves at house shows, but on tv it can only make the matches better.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

Recently TNA did a spot where Suicide locked in an Indian death lock, then caught the next guy attacking with an abdominal stretch at the same time, it was pretty cool, I would like to see something like that in the future.

But yeahs Bryan does beautiful submissions, unfortunately cattle mutilator doesn't really show the face so you can't appreciate the pain I believe that is why they don't like him using it. If he could modify it to correct the mistake then maybe.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*

The GOAT should just start tapping bitches out every week :bryan


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Bryan really is the best wrestler on the planet... Arguably in history...


----------



## Punkholic

*Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



> - WWE Hall of Famer Edge used to be considered one of the best at putting together a match among his peers. Among the current group of WWE stars, CM Punk and Chris Jericho have that reputation but it's said that Daniel Bryan is starting to get it. Of the newer guys, Dean Ambrose is starting to develop a good reputation.


*Source:* LordsofPain.net


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

GOAT


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Backstage news??


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

The best wrestlers on the roster are the best at putting together matches? No way, next you'll be telling me Cesaro is good at putting together matches too.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan and submissions*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> *Recently TNA did a spot where Suicide locked in an Indian death lock, then caught the next guy attacking with an abdominal stretch at the same time*, it was pretty cool, I would like to see something like that in the future.
> 
> But yeahs Bryan does beautiful submissions, unfortunately cattle mutilator doesn't really show the face so you can't appreciate the pain I believe that is why they don't like him using it. If he could modify it to correct the mistake then maybe.


I've seen Bryan do something similar to that in a few triple threat matches on the indies. One time in a match against Low Ki and Daniels, and in another against Styles and Joe. He put Daniels/Joe in an Indian Death Lock and caught Low Ki/Styles in a bridging northern lights suplex.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Ever Wolf said:


> Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


:lmao I know right.

unk2


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Both are indeed good in the ring but Bryan starting to get it? Ninja please.


----------



## jarrelka

*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES...... YES YES YES YES YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES*


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Ever Wolf said:


> Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao that killed me too.


----------



## Osize10

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Bryan really is the best wrestler on the planet... Arguably in history...


A GOAT post about a GOAT. When the GOAT retires wrestling should be abolished as not to insult said GOAT


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Punkholic said:


> *Source:* LordsofPain.net


Oh here we go with the Ambrose talk on him being good at setting up matches


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

I could've written that :lol


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

I hope Vince actually thinks Bryan is just starting to get it. That would make Vince even more legendary


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Ever Wolf said:


> Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


:lmao that got me to


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Oh Lord... Daniel Bryan has had it for a decade.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Yeah, Daniel Bryan, one of the absolutely Best wrestlers in the World is good at putting together a match. What a fucking surprise...


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Ever Wolf said:


> Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


Lock 'er up.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Oh Lord... Daniel Bryan has had it for a decade.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

:lmao at this company.

I can just picture Vince at a backstage meeting before a show, pulling Triple H and Stephanie aside: "You know what, guys? I really think this Bryan kid is starting to put it together in the ring. What do you guys think?"

:vince5 fpalm


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Ever Wolf said:


> Bryan is _starting_ to get it?


I think it's more likely Triple H and Vince are finally getting it :HHH2 :vince


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

I'm glad D-Bry has improved SO much since joining the WWE. Hopefully he's able to continue LEARNING how to craft matches.

/sarcasm


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Oh, dirtsheets. They say even more blatantly useless or obvious things than KKF.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Bryan really is the best wrestler on the planet... Arguably in history...


Agreed, he's better the Benoit, Angle, and only Shawn rivals him at this point, and Bryan has a long time to put more quality matches on.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



> WWE Hall of Famer *Edge* used to be considered one of the best at putting together a match among his peers.


:lmao



> Among the current group of WWE stars, CM Punk and Chris Jericho have that reputation but it's said that *Daniel Bryan is starting to get it*. Of the newer guys, Dean Ambrose is starting to develop a good reputation.


:lmao :lmao

Bunch of brainless monkeys


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> A GOAT post about a GOAT. When the GOAT retires wrestling should be abolished as not to insult said GOAT





TakeMyGun said:


> Agreed, he's better the Benoit, Angle, and only Shawn rivals him at this point, and Bryan has a long time to put more quality matches on.


I've always liked Benoit, Angle, and HBK; but it's hard for them to compare with this.






I will say though, that Bryan still has a ways to go to surpass the Kuroda's, Misawa's, Jumbo's, and Kobashi's of the world. Those guys are so elite that it will take a lot for Bryan to touch them, but I could see him get there eventually.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Starting to get the REPUTATION. Not the ability to do it.


----------



## Eulonzo

That tweet from Jericho in the OP is pretty self explanatory. (Y)


----------



## Eulonzo

Can't say I agree with the "He's better than Benoit, HBK, Angle" arguments.. But I do think he's at least just as good as them.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Eulonzo said:


> Can't say I agree with the "He's better than Benoit, HBK, Angle" arguments.. But I do think he's at least just as good as them.


Agreed, I think my fellow Bryan fans are kinda pushing it a bit.Bryan is as good as Benoit and Angle,but I think he needs to get that is push to have bigger caliber matches to be up there with HBK.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Internet smarks will believe anything they read and try boost their postcount by typing up complete and utter shite.

Let's just see what WWE has in store, they have stiff competition and vince w/family is back on television.

Regarding Daniel and Ambrose. The future is bright, but ratings won't be. Wrestling is just not that 'cool' thing to keep up to date with anymore.


----------



## THANOS

Eulonzo said:


> Can't say I agree with the "He's better than Benoit, HBK, Angle" arguments.. But I do think he's at least just as good as them.


The thing with those guys is I can pick apart at least one form of their in-ring game that wasn't the greatest, but I can't do the same for Bryan.

- *Benoit:* lacked a bit in showmanship/crowd investment and storytelling

- *HBK:* lacked a bit in technical wrestling and variety (making his matches look unique and different from previous ones)

- *Angle:* has very little psychology in his matches, and they often become spotfests with random suplex's thrown in with no purpose

With Bryan, he doesn't really possess an inring weakness. It used to be the same as Benoit's in a way, but he's come along way in involving the crowd in his matches with his insane inring charisma.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Fucking LOL at 'Starting to get it'. He's had it for years. Of course, WWE won't admit that though, you're nothing without the WWE machine apparently.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



punx06 said:


> Fucking LOL at 'Starting to get it'. He's had it for years. Of course, WWE won't admit that though, you're nothing without the WWE machine apparently.


LOL at you taking it in the wrong way and typing up a load of bollocks.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

It's funny since Danielson has been the most talented American wrestler for the past decade or so.


----------



## Clique

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

This is actually not that hard to believe if they (the producers) just recently let Bryan put his matches together opposed to someone like Arn Anderson or James Gibson or whoever usually orchestrates the matches.


----------



## King Trips

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*



Silverthorn said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Bunch of brainless monkeys


Beat me to it.

LOLEDGE.


----------



## 751161

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Daniel Bryan and Ambrose with reputation?

WWE Champion and World Heavyweight Champion? Be right back! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## APEX

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

So in other words the author of that article has just noticed that Bryan and Ambrose are good in the ring.

Next week he'll tell us how Mark Henry is starting to lift heavy weights.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Why is Daniel Bryan _just_ starting to get that reputation?

He hasn't always shown as much charisma as he's showing now but he's always been a top tier talent in the ring.


----------



## 2K JAY

*20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

#1: Daniel Bryan has studied his craft since 1999. Constantly aiming to better himself as a performer, Bryan knows over 500 submissions. Bryan has the drive that the majority of the wrestling world is lacking.

#2: Daniel Bryan can turn shit into gold. Not only is he the best in the world, he's a magician too!

#3: Whether its in front of 70 people in a high school gym or 70,000 people at Wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan aims to please. 

#4: Daniel Bryan just had *two* (!!!) MOTY candidates in one night. On a Raw, no less. Is there any end to this man's greatness?

#5: Daniel Bryan is so good, WWE has to limit his ability and moveset incase he outshines any of their inferior performers. 

#6: He can create moves too. 

#7: Brie Bella is automatically the hotter Bella Twin, simply because she had Bryan Danielson in the sack. 

#8: Daniel Bryan is the only former World Champion out of the entire 4 seasons of NXT. 

#9: Daniel Bryan once beat The Big Show in 18 seconds.

#10: He trains in MMA too Bryan Danielson isn't a pretender. Chances are, he could probably kick your ass for real. And steal your girlfriend too.

#11: Not only is Daniel Bryan the greatest technician to ever step foot in the WWE, but I also hear he has a penis the size of a Pringles tube.

#12: Chances are, Daniel Bryan's beard is probably longer than your hair. Thats impressive.

#13: If I had a nickel for every time Daniel Bryan put on a poor match... I'd have no nickels. 

#14: Daniel Bryan once got a good match out of The Miz. An accomplishment in itself.

#15: If Daniel Bryan ever auctioned his beard, it would be the highest selling wrestling item on eBay. 

#16. He took the Vegan lifestyle by storm. 

#17: I hear if you scream "YES YES YES" in the mirror, a wild Bryan Danielson appears. But don't quote me on that. 

#18: Daniel Bryan was so good in wrestling school, he had to leave Shawn Michaels because he was upstaging him as a performer. 

#19: The Final Countdown is the greatest entrance theme of all-time. All because of Bryan Danielson.

#20: Bryan Danielson is the only wrestler to be an NXT Rookie and NXT Pro.

Feel free to add more!


----------



## Jammy

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

This will probably be merged with the other thread.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

What a dumb post. And #4? Really? Fpalm 

Anyways Bryan isn't the best in the world, overall Punk is better


----------



## Chicago Warrior

PacoAwesome said:


> Agreed, I think my fellow Bryan fans are kinda pushing it a bit.Bryan is as good as Benoit and Angle,but I think he needs to get that is push to have bigger caliber matches to be up there with HBK.


Agreed, he can reach a HBK like reputation in ring if he is given top ppv matches here and there.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



King Bebe said:


> #17: I hear if you scream "YES YES YES" in the mirror, a wild Bryan Danielson appears. But don't quote me on that.


You have to say YES! three times while standing in front of a mirror


----------



## Deptford

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

We get it. You're a Daniel Bryan mark. 

Should I go make an Eddie Guerrero thread now?


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

OP has too much time on his hands.

Also, this guy calls gimmick infringement >>> unk2


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

Daniel Bryan could totally kick all our dads asses. for real.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

Do you really need to write his name in every point?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

Don't do this. This is a Punk mark kind of thread. You're better than this. :no:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

lol, this is too much


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> Agreed, he can reach a HBK like reputation in ring if he is given top ppv matches here and there.


Yeah I will say that HBK along with Bret Hart are probably the GOAT storytellers in the ring, which is, ultimately, the most important aspect of wrestling matches when you consider the storyline leading to them. Bryan does have a long way to go to be able to match them in storytelling but he's definitely on his way there!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

I'll just be quiet..


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

Some marks go too far


----------



## Eulonzo

PacoAwesome said:


> Agreed, I think my fellow Bryan fans are kinda pushing it a bit.Bryan is as good as Benoit and Angle,but I think he needs to get that is push to have bigger caliber matches to be up there with HBK.


Yeah, plus I was a huge mark of Benoit so maybe I'm biased. :vince2


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

Pretty cool

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Dartz

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Anyways Bryan isn't the best in the world, overall Punk is better


to cm punk



daniel bryan said:


> best in the world, best in the world, you're not even the best in this ring tonight, and let me tell you something punk, not only am i better than you, i am the greatest wwe superstar of all time, you hear me punk greatest of all time


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



Dartz said:


> DANIEL BRYAN


CM PUNK

(Let's make a chant :vince)


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

*I did this '20 things' shit before it was cool. And I did it much better.

20 Things You Didn't Know About Jinder Mahal

Hipster that :axel*


----------



## krai999

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



Gaz. said:


> OP has too much time on his hands.
> 
> Also, this guy calls gimmick infringement >>> unk2


thing is bryan has been calling himself the best in the world since 2005


----------



## Dartz

*20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

20. Daniel Bryan has never been WWE champion.

19. Daniel Bryan has never put on a good Wrestlemania match

18. Daniel Bryan lost to some ginger man in 18 seconds.

17. Daniel Bryan doesn't possess an awesome tattoo like Dwayne Johnson does.

16. Daniel Bryan weighs about as much as a bowl of cereal. 

15. Daniel Bryan has the worst facial hair in human history.

14. Daniel Bryan is to weak to do a power bomb.

13. Daniel Bryan has a shit name

12. Daniel Bryan has a shit look.

11. Daniel Bryan needs Glen Jacobs to have any sort of credibility.

10. Daniel Bryan violated the WWE terms and conditions when he strangled an innocent man on national television, showing no remorse in the process. 

9. Daniel Bryan was destroyed by wee Michael Cole on several occasions.

8. Daniel Bryan needed anger management because he was angry his career was going down the shitter.

7. Daniel Bryan doesn't get any in bed action, unlike that man they call John Cena

6. Daniel Bryan couldn't even win NXT

5. Daniel Bryan is 5 foot 10.

4. Daniel Bryan was embarrassed live on tv by AJ

3. Daniel Bryans embarrassment continued after receiving a Rock Bottom from the GOAT.

2. Daniel Bryan sucks

1. Daniel Bryan couldn't lace Shawn Michaels boots.

Feel free to add more!


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

2/10 that's the best i can do


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

its amazing people don't know that bryan came up with that catchphrase first and jericho stole it and then punk stole it, punk even admits he stole it from bryan here @ 2mins 40seconds


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

Hiroshi Tanahas, Minoru Suzuki,Davey Richards >>> Daniel Bryan right now but the only reason is those 3 guys are in companies where every week you get 20 to 30 mins matches , Bryan in the WWE were the match is over in 5 - 8 mins


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*

I agree with you, OP and I think the reasons you give are valid. However, I think this thread is unnecessary and it will just turn into a huge argument between Bryan marks and those who don't like him.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



SpeedStick said:


> Hiroshi Tanahas, Minoru Suzuki,Davey Richards >>> Daniel Bryan right now but the only reason is those 3 guys are in companies where every week you get 20 to 30 mins matches , Bryan in the WWE were the match is over in 5 - 8 mins


I'm sure Bryan would deliver an incredibly great match against any Japanese wrestler. It would be great seeing him go against any of the three that you mentioned. Would probably be an epic match.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

20? I can't think of one reason why he isn't the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> What a dumb post. And #4? Really? Fpalm
> 
> *Anyways Bryan isn't the best in the world, overall Punk is better[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I strongly disagree with that.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



Punkholic said:


> I'm sure Bryan would deliver an incredibly great match against any Japanese wrestler. It would be great seeing him go against any of the three that you mentioned. Would probably be an epic match.


He could put on great matches in the WWE they just have to give him (and others) more ring time


----------



## xdoomsayerx

ShadowCat said:


> xdoomsayerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post. And #4? Really? Fpalm
> 
> *Anyways Bryan isn't the best in the world, overall Punk is better[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I strongly disagree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan isn't THAT much better in ring wise over punk. And that's the only advantage Bryan marks have an argument with.
> 
> Punk is more charismatic, has a better look (more unique) , and absolutely BLOWS Bryan away on the mic. Not even close.
Click to expand...


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 20 Reasons why Daniel Bryan is the best in the world.*



krai999 said:


> thing is fans have been calling Bryan the best in the world since 2005


Made a slight change to your post.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

Oo, thread v thread :mark:

But you lose.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

Awesomeness. All true. Spot on.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

Nobody is the best in the world as fact.Wrestlers are the best in the world in the eyes of whoever looks at them as that.What is fact is who is good in the ring and who is just damn garbage.

I don't know why people don't still get this.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*

someone seems a bit butthurt over the fact that their favorite wrestler isn't getting enough attention.


----------



## TEWA

*Re: Backstage News on Daniel Bryan & Dean Ambrose*

Lords of Pain isn't the original source and they don't report original info.

It is a super dumbed down version of what was in Wrestling Observer as Lords of Pain is aimed at teenagers and younger.



ToddTheBod said:


> Why is Daniel Bryan _just_ starting to get that reputation?
> 
> He hasn't always shown as much charisma as he's showing now but he's always been a top tier talent in the ring.


There's a difference between an ROH epic and the storytelling TV Wrestling WWE does.


----------



## Osize10

What the hell happened in this thread?


----------



## Big Booboos

Bryan is one of the most talented and the most over wrestler in the buisness right now. Everyone in the arena chants Yes! He's so over it isn't even funny. Kids and adults, definitely deserves a world title right now. :yes


----------



## Beatles123

Anyone have an early link to Smackdown?


----------



## Coco.

this guy isn't all that...

see this picture










he pails in comparison with the GOAT on the left...


----------



## Beatles123

CM Punk AND DB can't be the GOAT's?


----------



## Happenstan

Coco. said:


> this guy isn't all that...
> 
> see this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he pails in comparison with the GOAT on the left...



Give Bryan 1/10th of the push Punk has received in the last year and a half and we'll see just who the GOAT truly is.


----------



## bigmatic94

xdoomsayerx said:


> ShadowCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan isn't THAT much better in ring wise over punk. And that's the only advantage Bryan marks have an argument with.
> 
> Punk is more charismatic, has a better look (more unique) , and absolutely BLOWS Bryan away on the mic. Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan is much more fluid in the ring(less botching) and is way better in ring performer its not even close. However I agree with Punk having a better look and better mic skills
Click to expand...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I laugh in the face of anybody who truly thinks Bryan as an overall performer is better than Punk. That's actually pretty insulting to Punk.

Bryan's better in the ring. That's it, really. They're the two top in ring workers the company has though. But in everything else, Punk blows Bryan away.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Wouldn't it be great that Vince allows Bryan to defeat Cena via the No Lock for the title, on grand stage?

That moment would be EPIC, to see Cena tap out to Bryan for a title, in front of an 'after-wrestlemania-kinda-crowd'.

I still believe! lol


----------



## Rvp20

GOAT VS GOAT
skip 2 mins of aj talking bullshit:
:yes:yes



:yes:yes
Both are as good as each other look how similar there styles are.


----------



## Rvp20

Bryan is over as fuck :yes there's nobody that can keep up with him atm :yes WWE finally letting GOAT be GOAT :yes


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This Punk/Bryan Argument is pointless, Bryan is better and here is why-

All this stuff about Mic Work, Ring Work, There Push and Look is all supposed to be looked at as how they get over. ALL OF IT, that's the final measuring point. Bryan has received 1/20th the push of Punk and Bryan is more over.

Case Closed.


----------



## Rvp20

TakeMyGun said:


> This Punk/Bryan Argument is pointless, Bryan is better and here is why-
> 
> All this stuff about Mic Work, Ring Work, There Push and Look is all supposed to be looked at as how they get over. ALL OF IT, that's the final measuring point. Bryan has received 1/20th the push of Punk and Bryan is more over.
> 
> Case Closed.


Yep but its not by much both are over as fuck, punk split the house vs taker as a heel. All tho i haven't seen the type of reaction Bryan has been getting in a long time.


----------



## rybacker

both punk and bryan are awesome end of story


----------



## bigmatic94

Rvp20 said:


> Yep but its not by much both are over as fuck, punk split the house vs taker as a heel. All tho i haven't seen the type of reaction Bryan has been getting in a long time.


Punk has a larger fanbase than Bryan by a large margin.

Also is it me or Daniel Bryan doesn't get the same pops when he comes out for single matches.


----------



## snail69

TakeMyGun said:


> This Punk/Bryan Argument is pointless, Bryan is better and here is why-
> 
> All this stuff about Mic Work, Ring Work, There Push and Look is all supposed to be looked at as how they get over. ALL OF IT, that's the final measuring point. Bryan has received 1/20th the push of Punk and Bryan is more over.
> 
> Case Closed.


As a mark for both, I have to say that it is very hard to disagree with this statement. At the end of the day all that really matters in the wrestling world is that as a performer you get over with the crowd and make your promotion money. 

All this talk about mic/ring work doesn't really matter to be fair. As long as you get over you can be a terrible mic worker or terrible in the ring and still reach the top. 

We, the IWC, as a whole are really the only people that care about either of these two things. Of course it's great when someone can talk like the Rock and go in the ring as well to back it up. But for every Rock there is a John Cena - who in my opinion sucks at both!

Daniel Bryan can go in the ring and in the last two years he has improved his ability on the mic too. Besides, he connects with the fans and at the end of the day that's all that counts. He's barely been pushed at all and the guy is crazy over - despite what many people believe was an attempt to bury him at WM28. I don't actually believe they tried to bury him but were clever and knew him losing in 18 seconds would get him over, especially in such a smarky environment. 

They've been building him slowly for some time now without pushing him too hard, if at all really. And I have to say well done to them and well done to him because he really does seem ready for the big time now.


----------



## Mr. I

bigmatic94 said:


> Punk has a larger fanbase than Bryan by a large margin.
> 
> Also is it me or Daniel Bryan doesn't get the same pops when he comes out for single matches.


It's you.


----------



## bigmatic94

Ithil said:


> It's you.


Did you hear the reaction he got when he had a 2nd match on raw against Ryback?


----------



## bigmatic94

snail69 said:


> As a mark for both, I have to say that it is very hard to disagree with this statement. At the end of the day all that really matters in the wrestling world is that as a performer you get over with the crowd and make your promotion money.
> 
> All this talk about mic/ring work doesn't really matter to be fair. As long as you get over you can be a terrible mic worker or terrible in the ring and still reach the top.
> 
> We, the IWC, as a whole are really the only people that care about either of these two things. Of course it's great when someone can talk like the Rock and go in the ring as well to back it up. But for every Rock there is a John Cena - who in my opinion sucks at both!
> 
> Daniel Bryan can go in the ring and in the last two years he has improved his ability on the mic too. Besides, he connects with the fans and at the end of the day that's all that counts. He's barely been pushed at all and the guy is crazy over - despite what many people believe was an attempt to bury him at WM28. *I don't actually believe they tried to bury him but were clever and knew him losing in 18 seconds would get him over, especially in such a smarky environment.
> *
> They've been building him slowly for some time now without pushing him too hard, if at all really. And I have to say well done to them and well done to him because he really does seem ready for the big time now.


Your giving the WWE way too much credit Daniel Bryan got over not because he was slowly pushed thats bullshit, he got over in spite of being buried just like Zack Ryder did.


----------



## snail69

bigmatic94 said:


> Your giving the WWE way too much credit Daniel Bryan got over not because he was slowly pushed thats bullshit, he got over in spite of being buried just like Zack Ryder did.


That's your opinion and you're entitled to that. 

However being buried means being pushed down the card and taken off of TV. In the months that followed his "burial" he worked a two month programme with CM Punk (who was the hottest face in the company at the time) for the WWE Championship. Okay he didn't win but they were some fantastic matches were they not??

Then shortly after that he became part of one of the best comedic segments in ages - Anger Management. Before going on to win the Tag Titles with a guaranteed Hall of Famer in Kane. They held the titles for 8 months and during that time there wasn't many guys on the roster that got more TV time than them. Now look how over he is??

Like I said, your opinion is your opinion and mine is mine but I just thought I'd try to back up where I'm coming from a little bit. 

I know people around here dislike giving the WWE credit for anything but I do think that's unjust - sometimes. However, they've done a good job with Daniel Bryan, amongst others.

Edit: I do agree with one thing you said though and that's about Ryder - he has been well and truly buried but you really can't compare the two can you??


----------



## Vyer

snail69 said:


> I don't actually believe they tried to bury him but were clever and knew him losing in 18 seconds would get him over, especially in such a smarky environment.





bigmatic94 said:


> Your giving the WWE way too much credit Daniel Bryan got over not because he was slowly pushed thats bullshit, he got over in spite of being buried just like Zack Ryder did.


This is really a "chicken or the egg" scenario. Was it WWE booking that got him over, or was it the crowd's reaction? Maybe it was both...

That scenario will probably be debated on for a while, but all that really matters right now is that he's over, which is good.


----------



## snail69

Vyer said:


> That scenario will probably be debated on for a while, but all that really matters right now is that he's over, which is good.


Exactly my friend. At the end of the day nothing else matters, he's over and it looks like he is staying that way too.


----------



## Kalashnikov

snail69 said:


> Exactly my friend. At the end of the day nothing else matters, he's over and it looks like he is staying that way too.


Well... Vince can AND WILL fuck anyone he wants to. Look at Ryder. He was over as a motherfucker, and Vince buried him so deep it's not even funny. If he does this to Bryan though, I will fucking find and murder his ass.


----------



## snail69

Kalashnikov said:


> Well... Vince can AND WILL fuck anyone he wants to. Look at Ryder. He was over as a motherfucker, and Vince buried him so deep it's not even funny. If he does this to Bryan though, I will fucking find and murder his ass.


Lets all be honest though - Daniel Bryan has more talent in his left testicle than Zack Ryder overall. Does he not? I really don't think you can compare them.


----------



## Kalashnikov

snail69 said:


> Lets all be honest though - Daniel Bryan has more talent in his left testicle than Zack Ryder overall. Does he not? I really don't think you can compare them.


Of course he does, but Vince has proven time and again (Sandow, Cesaro jobbing while Curtis Axel main events RAWs) that he doesn't care :vince2


----------



## snail69

Kalashnikov said:


> Of course he does, but Vince has proven time and again (Sandow, Cesaro jobbing while Curtis Axel main events RAWs) that he doesn't care :vince2


I get your point, I really do and it's valid. 

However, I believe they are currently slowly building Sandow up nicely now too and that guy gets legit heat. He's getting plenty of mic time and is seemingly in a feud with one of their top faces. Okay he is probably going to lose but if I'm honest is he completely ready to go over one of the top faces yet anyway? 

Cesaro though, as good as he is just didn't get over. Hopefully they'll tweak him and he will come back and have another go because the dude is awesome. Unfortunately it's only hardcore fans that see that as the casuals didn't care about him.

I am a fan of all the above mentioned guys and hope they all succeed as if they do the future looks very promising.

Anyway I digress - this is a Daniel Bryan thread.


----------



## Mr. I

bigmatic94 said:


> Did you hear the reaction he got when he had a 2nd match on raw against Ryback?


Yeah. I did.










Seemed like they were going nuts for him. If you're trying to use solely an entrance pop, taken in the context that it was the fourth time that crowd had seen Bryan that show, as evidence that he isn't over in singles, we have a problem.

Entrance pops are not everything, and should be contextualized. A late in the show entrance of someone they'd seen several times that night (including in an 18 minute tag match) is not expected to be off the roof, what IS important is that a long match late in the show, when the crowd is tired, had them on their feet thanks to Bryan.


----------



## Osize10

:bryan > wwe

All cases are closed. Have a GOATful day


----------



## Eulonzo

Coco. said:


>


DAMN I love that picture.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I wonder if Vince gave him so much time on Raw just to give Bryan some more experience, being the green worker he is...


----------



## Mr. I

snail69 said:


> As a mark for both, I have to say that it is very hard to disagree with this statement. At the end of the day all that really matters in the wrestling world is that as a performer you get over with the crowd and make your promotion money.
> 
> All this talk about mic/ring work doesn't really matter to be fair. As long as you get over you can be a terrible mic worker or terrible in the ring and still reach the top.
> 
> We, the IWC, as a whole are really the only people that care about either of these two things. Of course it's great when someone can talk like the Rock and go in the ring as well to back it up. But for every Rock there is a John Cena - who in my opinion sucks at both!
> 
> Daniel Bryan can go in the ring and in the last two years he has improved his ability on the mic too. Besides, he connects with the fans and at the end of the day that's all that counts. He's barely been pushed at all and the guy is crazy over - *despite what many people believe was an attempt to bury him at WM28. I don't actually believe they tried to bury him but were clever and knew him losing in 18 seconds would get him over, especially in such a smarky environment.*
> 
> They've been building him slowly for some time now without pushing him too hard, if at all really. And I have to say well done to them and well done to him because he really does seem ready for the big time now.


I don't buy that for a second. The next night, on RAW, the crowd absolutely rebelled and cheered for Bryan all night, and his only appearance was a 20 second silent shot backstage. Sheamus came out with his title, to cut his victory promo (which was blatantly cut thanks to the hostile crowd), they'd said "Sheamus is out next!" to a massive chorus of boos, and suddenly he came out about 45 minutes later instead with a shorter segment. 

As soon as Sheamus came out, Del Rio showed up, and was proclaimed as Sheamus' first challenger. There was no mention of Daniel Bryan or a rematch, anywhere, it was clear that in the WWE's scripts, Bryan's role in the story had ended with an 18 second loss at WM, and he was not to be featured any further. Thanks to the volatile crowd reaction, he got a rematch at Extreme Rules, and then that was it, Sheamus started his (awful) program with Del Rio.

Now, Bryan did get a three month program with Punk for the WWE title, but that was overshadowed completely by Cena's terrible feud with Johnny Ace and Big Show, so we can't look at that as a massive deal for WWE, it was just a filler feud for Punk until he started his summer angle with Cena.

Had the crowd at the post WM 28 crowd not rebelled as they did, Bryan definitely would have been dropped down the card. It was evident from how they'd written the show that his 18 second loss was not part of any grander scheme for Bryan, it was to put Sheamus over, and of course it backfired terribly.


----------



## HerbUWF

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar, if done right, could be magic. Perfect David vs Golliath match. Both men can go, both are over... DO IT WWE.


----------



## Soulrollins

HerbUWF said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar, if done right, could be magic. Perfect David vs Golliath match. Both men can go, both are over... DO IT WWE.


Chris Benoit vs Brock Lesnar on smackdown... Chris benoit lose, but wins the public... They can take this for model.


----------



## Rvp20

Coco. said:


>


*Modern day Eddie and Benoit. But this was more epic:*


----------



## apokalypse

Sandow job out to fucking sheamus...Sandow isn't new and he was in WWE before. i don't know what the more they have IWC favorite especially daniel bryan to Vince guys Sheamus-del rio the more fans pissed off.


----------



## snail69

Ithil said:


> I don't buy that for a second. The next night, on RAW, the crowd absolutely rebelled and cheered for Bryan all night, and his only appearance was a 20 second silent shot backstage. Sheamus came out with his title, to cut his victory promo (which was blatantly cut thanks to the hostile crowd), they'd said "Sheamus is out next!" to a massive chorus of boos, and suddenly he came out about 45 minutes later instead with a shorter segment.
> 
> As soon as Sheamus came out, Del Rio showed up, and was proclaimed as Sheamus' first challenger. There was no mention of Daniel Bryan or a rematch, anywhere, it was clear that in the WWE's scripts, Bryan's role in the story had ended with an 18 second loss at WM, and he was not to be featured any further. Thanks to the volatile crowd reaction, he got a rematch at Extreme Rules, and then that was it, Sheamus started his (awful) program with Del Rio.
> 
> Now, Bryan did get a three month program with Punk for the WWE title, but that was overshadowed completely by Cena's terrible feud with Johnny Ace and Big Show, so we can't look at that as a massive deal for WWE, it was just a filler feud for Punk until he started his summer angle with Cena.
> 
> Had the crowd at the post WM 28 crowd not rebelled as they did, Bryan definitely would have been dropped down the card. It was evident from how they'd written the show that his 18 second loss was not part of any grander scheme for Bryan, it was to put Sheamus over, and of course it backfired terribly.


You make quite a compelling argument I must say. 

I suppose the only thing that we can be sure of is that none of us really ever will know for sure whether they purposely booked him that way to see if it worked or whether they actually was going to push him back down the card. We can all speculate and have our opinions, as we do about anything else, but we really never will know.

Even if you are right and they did plan on burying him, they never actually did. And that bugs me when people say he was buried and got crazy over in spite of it because he never actually got buried in the first place.

A WWE Championship feud is a WWE Championship feud and they put on some excellent matches. It may well have been filler but pretty much the whole of CM Punk's reign seemed filler to me. He spent the whole reign playing second fiddle to Cena, which is just sad really!! Especially, as like you say he was in some of the worst feuds ever during this time! So does that mean him holding the title for 434 days is not a big deal too?? Some might actually argue that it wasn't!

Now, I know there probably isn't many people out there that share my belief about this and that's fine. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - if everyone thought the same about everything then there would probably be no point in posting. I don't want to discredit Daniel Bryan at all by the way. I know he has worked hard to get where he is and I'm a huge mark for the guy. But at the same time he still needs some sort of backing from the WWE to get anywhere. Especially as according to most people Vince is as stubborn as they come and won't change his mind about anything. So it does beg the question; If he wanted to bury him, why didn't he just go ahead and do it?? Post WM crowds are always smarky as hell so why would he let that influence him??

I do however agree that the 18 second match ruined Sheamus - my god, poor bloke!! I really am starting to doubt whether he can actually recover now too.


----------



## Osize10

Ithil said:


> I don't buy that for a second. The next night, on RAW, the crowd absolutely rebelled and cheered for Bryan all night, and his only appearance was a 20 second silent shot backstage. Sheamus came out with his title, to cut his victory promo (which was blatantly cut thanks to the hostile crowd), they'd said "Sheamus is out next!" to a massive chorus of boos, and suddenly he came out about 45 minutes later instead with a shorter segment.
> 
> As soon as Sheamus came out, Del Rio showed up, and was proclaimed as Sheamus' first challenger. There was no mention of Daniel Bryan or a rematch, anywhere, it was clear that in the WWE's scripts, Bryan's role in the story had ended with an 18 second loss at WM, and he was not to be featured any further. Thanks to the volatile crowd reaction, he got a rematch at Extreme Rules, and then that was it, Sheamus started his (awful) program with Del Rio.
> 
> Now, Bryan did get a three month program with Punk for the WWE title, but that was overshadowed completely by Cena's terrible feud with Johnny Ace and Big Show, so we can't look at that as a massive deal for WWE, it was just a filler feud for Punk until he started his summer angle with Cena.
> 
> Had the crowd at the post WM 28 crowd not rebelled as they did, Bryan definitely would have been dropped down the card. It was evident from how they'd written the show that his 18 second loss was not part of any grander scheme for Bryan, it was to put Sheamus over, and of course it backfired terribly.


I fully believe. Through google and YouTube, you can find multiple interviews where Bryan states that he thought he was getting "buried" on various occasions and how he really doesn't want to talk about "that night."


----------



## apokalypse

WM28 is one of worst burial ever, you just can't do that shit at biggest PPV event to the guy who got alot praises from Austin-Bret-Xpac...ect. if Sheamus smart enough he should not go over Sandow every week for nothing...this could be the end of him...especially Orton who most likely fued with Bryan.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

Punk's absence from Raw was unbearable there for a couple weeks, but it's largely in thanks to Daniel Bryan that the show has become great again. Raw, intense, innovative, captivating, talented (understatement), unique, badass... Oh, and a developed character! I've always been a fan, but never more so than in the past few weeks. He's on such a roll that they'll have to try their hardest to screw it up to not have him work.


----------



## apokalypse

i wish they have Cesaro job out to Daniel BRyan in 20+ min match...i can expect a great match between these 2.


----------



## validreasoning

apokalypse said:


> WM28 is one of worst burial ever, you just can't do that shit at biggest PPV event to the guy who got alot praises from Austin-Bret-Xpac...ect.


i don't understand what they were thinking that night honestly or what they hoped to achieve, smackdown was doing really good ratings with bryan as champ (much better than orton 8 months earlier), bryan was getting really over, people were expecting bryan to lose but in a match that alot had down as stealing the show, i was in the stadium about an hour before mania started and there was tons of yes and bryan chants before the preshow started


----------



## validreasoning

HerbUWF said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar, if done right, could be magic. Perfect David vs Golliath match. Both men can go, both are over... DO IT WWE.


bryan going over wwe champion lesnar clean in main event of mania, good christ can you imagine the reaction if bryan made made lesnar tap to cattle mutilation and this played directly after


----------



## Osize10

If Bryan ever wins the wwe championship at wrestlemania, I'm literally just going to start running in one direction as fast as possible.


----------



## VILLAIN

Bryan vs Brock? Would love it, but I saw Eddie vs Brock live on PPV in 2004, so i had that special moment of a david vs goliath but would be cool.


----------



## normal situation

validreasoning said:


> i don't understand what they were thinking that night honestly or what they hoped to achieve, smackdown was doing really good ratings with bryan as champ (much better than orton 8 months earlier), bryan was getting really over, people were expecting bryan to lose but in a match that alot had down as stealing the show, i was in the stadium about an hour before mania started and there was tons of yes and bryan chants before the preshow started


I was there too, and I remember that! A good portion of the people in our section just sat there in stunned silence after Sheamus beat Bryan, and one guy started going through the first two stages of grief. What astounds me is that there's several people I know who still absolutely loved the entire 18 second loss, and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## THANOS

bigmatic94 said:


> Did you hear the reaction he got when he had a 2nd match on raw against Ryback?


That's more of a product of his lackluster music then his overness. Give him Final Countdown and his entrance pop will never be sub-par again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Coco. said:


>


This has to happen again CM Punk WWE champion, Daniel Bryan world heavyweight champion


----------



## bigmatic94

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This has to happen again CM Punk WWE champion, Daniel Bryan world heavyweight champion


The World Heavyweight title has no value.


----------



## Happenstan

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This has to happen again CM Punk WWE champion, Daniel Bryan world heavyweight champion


Absolutely...only in reverse. Punk can take the world title and feud with that group of main eventers for a while. A least it will be fresh.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



SpeedStick said:


> Hiroshi Tanahas, Minoru Suzuki,Davey Richards >>> Daniel Bryan right now but the only reason is those 3 guys are in companies where every week you get 20 to 30 mins matches , Bryan in the WWE were the match is over in 5 - 8 mins


Don't know who the japs are, but Davey Richards isn't anywhere near being better than Daniel Bryan. Davey Richards is fucking awful.


----------



## jarrelka

*Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

With the push and the reactions he,s been getting lately this song needs to go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM4URPXK2WY

You cant pop to it and it just sounds like a fucking jobbertheme to be honest.
He needs something harder if he,s going to be Daniel Bryan the technical machine. Something similair to the themes of Angle and Benoit maybe.


----------



## RyanJohnWood

Three words. The Final Countdown

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Should give him Dan Severn's old theme


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I like his theme


----------



## Powers of Pain

Just throwing in this thought, but if Kurt Angle does come back to WWE for one last run, i'd love to see him and Bryan wrestle possibly for Angles last match with DB going over but hell, what a match that would be. And somehow I think Bryan would love that match up too.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Agree. Especially since he's been coming out to Kane's theme for the most part since like, last summer when Anger Management started. perfect time to introduce a new theme song.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



Dunmer said:


> Don't know who the japs are, but Davey Richards isn't anywhere near being better than Daniel Bryan. Davey Richards is fucking awful.


Tanahashi is definitely having better matches than Bryan for sure, as is Okada, but as that poster mentioned, this is largely because they are allotted 20-35 minutes every single match. Bryan didn't win the Wrestling Observer's "Best Wrestler of the Decade: 1999-2009", and "Best Technical Wrestler" for 5 years in a row for nothing.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Imagine if he theme was something like this.





But of course that would never happen.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Ive got an idea. Let CM Punk choose him a theme. He seems pretty capable. Had both the best two of all time all to himself.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Crowd always pops huge for the opening string hit. Plus, anything with words automatically discourages Yes chants. His theme is fine. Even great.


----------



## dfirday

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is fine


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



Mister Hands said:


> Crowd always pops huge for the opening string hit. Plus, anything with words automatically discourages Yes chants. His theme is fine. Even great.


Yep. The theme is fine.

Final Countdown is also a very good wrestling theme song though. And DB knows how to work it.


----------



## Jericho Addict

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

No he doesn't.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Wagner now sounds like a jobber theme? News to me.
Also, the fluttering opening note is very easy to pop to, like the static in Punk's theme or the glass shattering in Stone Cold's.


----------



## BKelly237

> WWE star Daniel Bryan's recent Q&A session during the Philadelphia Comic Con event was chronicled by John Corrigan of The Temple News. During the session, Bryan admitted he had low expectations for his WWE run. "I literally came to the WWE expecting them to not do anything with me or something stupid like Max Moon Two," Bryan said.
> 
> "If you’re an independent wrestler and you’ve been doing it for years, you don’t necessarily expect good things to happen because of what you’ve seen in the past. I swore that I would work as hard as possible and do the best I could with what they gave me."


http://temple-news.com/arts/2013/06...daniel-bryan-returns-to-his-stomping-grounds/


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



Dunmer said:


> Don't know who the japs are, but Davey Richards isn't anywhere near being better than Daniel Bryan. Davey Richards is fucking awful.


The Japs? Really? IS it 1940 already?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Damn! What is up with you people on geting rid of everything that got bryan over he needs to cut his hair cut his beard now change his theme bryan have the best theme right now hereing the first part of his song is like austin glass shatter or hbk when the girl start screaming when that first part hit everybody goes crazy he fine the way he is don't change a thing other then have him finish people off with diffrent submission


----------



## Stanford

Lol at "japs".


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Ill admit it I didn't like it at first. It was weird cuz it just reminded me of starwars but now when I here it I think of bryan and just immediately throw my hands up and run around


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

The Final Countdown. I don't care if its a cover or a remix or whatever... just do it.


----------



## Osize10

BKelly237 said:


> http://temple-news.com/arts/2013/06...daniel-bryan-returns-to-his-stomping-grounds/


Well then, his max moon comment probably explains why he is constantly corpsing. He takes his wrestling ability seriously, but he probably thinks 99% of what he is asked to do is ridiculous. So the result is a constant corpse look. I have no idea how he composed himself last Monday when Ryback busted out "you know, last year I had the flu...the stomach flu..."


----------



## dougnums

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

After reading your replies, I have reconsidered my position on this. I figure now that it suits him just fine.

Baa ba ba baaa baaa
Baa ba ba BAAA baa
Ba ba ba BAAAAAH bah
BA BA BA BAH!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is fine. When people here that opening, they pop as it is the prelude to the yes chants. This was actually the first theme Bryan had that actually stuck and fit.

Either keep it or use this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cck1YC9WfMU

I think it's a remix of Final Countdown.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Um, I don't even know what to say...

This theme is the picture perfect definition of "popable" themesong, it has an instant impact kickoff before the actual music starts, is an agressive guitar version of a classical masterpiece, crowds pop like crazy for this

Let's look at other great themes, what do they have in common?
Austin: Glass shatters, pop pause, who cares about the rest of the theme, the crowd is already poping louder than the music
Brock: wah-uh wah-uh, pop pause, who cares about the rest of the theme, the crowd is already poping louder than the music
Shield: Sierra Echo lalala, pop pause, who cares about the rest of the theme, the crowd is already poping louder than the music

I see a pattern


----------



## lepitbull

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

No his current theme song is good.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is fine, it has been so rarely used over the past year because of the tag team that it is not old or stale. Plus the crowd pops every single time it hits


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

He needs a 2 Chainz song with his single's push not even kidding Bryan could pull it off


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Bryan using the Valkyries song sorta reminds me of Flair using his theme song, it's a song real well known for something outside of WWE, but it also real known for WWE superstar theme too(and is good as well)


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*






They should give him a gimmick of an extreme animal rights activist who dumps red paint on wrestlers who were leather and other animal products. Have plants in the audience that he beats up for eating hot dogs.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Bryan picked it. It's not going anywhere. I don't personally think it works for him, but it's going to be like Angle's or Rock's in that it's nothing special, but they keep it forever nonetheless.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is fine :kenny


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

People like his theme song. He get's a huge pop when his music hits anyways, so you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Bryan is the best wrassler on the planet, hell i would go out on a limb to say in history...


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



Happenstan said:


> The Japs? Really? IS it 1940 already?


I must admit I thought I'd gone back in time too lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



RyanJohnWood said:


> Three words. The Final Countdown
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


/thread


----------



## 751161

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Hell no (See what I did there?). I love his theme! :mark: :bryan


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I've never been a fan of his current theme but that's mostly because crowds don't sing along to it like that scene from Jarhead. As long as he keeps putting on fantastic matches and has a spot high on the card I don't really care about a song we hear for a minute or 2 per night.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*






This one sounds appropriate

EDIT: He also looked great with that look last year.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I like his current theme all i can i think when i hear it is Daniel Bryan Daniel Bryan.


----------



## bme

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

How about Daniel Bryan sticks to being Daniel Bryan, instead of a Angle\Benoit clone. This goes for changing his moveset too.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



bme said:


> How about Daniel Bryan sticks to being Daniel Bryan, instead of a Angle\Benoit clone. This goes for changing his moveset too.


Ive seen Daniel Bryan do things neither Benoit and Angle could do


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

The original Europe version of the final countdown is way to long for a wrestling theme, and i'm not sure the casual fan would "get it", much like when Bryan first started using Wagners Ride of the Valkyries in 2010. Either this *v* or a similar upbeat Jim Johnston effort would be pretty :mark: worthy though 





 From 0:57 onwards


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



SJFC said:


> The original Europe version of the final countdown is way to long for a wrestling theme, and i'm not sure the casual fan would "get it", much like when Bryan first started using Wagners Ride of the Valkyries in 2010. Either this *v* or a similar upbeat Jim Johnston effort would be pretty :mark: worthy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 0:57 onwards


agreed with u sir


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

DB...you so over you can have a great match with anyone ..you should be champ..now just change everything about you..your song and beard and hit the gym



wut


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Current theme is fine. If he were to have a change it should only be final countdown


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Daniel Bryan has an awesome theme, the last thing he needs is a new one.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His Rage theme was perfect. I can't connect with his current one


----------



## sizor

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



SJFC said:


> The original Europe version of the final countdown is way to long for a wrestling theme, and i'm not sure the casual fan would "get it", much like when Bryan first started using Wagners Ride of the Valkyries in 2010. Either this *v* or a similar upbeat Jim Johnston effort would be pretty :mark: worthy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 0:57 onwards


thread + rep


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



Mister Hands said:


> Crowd always pops huge for the opening string hit. Plus, anything with words automatically discourages Yes chants. His theme is fine. Even great.


Agreed. The opening string hit has become a classic and as soon as it plays, the "Yes" chants will start. No need to change it, in my opinion.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I already got used to his current theme, and it's one of the best currently.

If it changes, I know WWE will find something terrible, so let it be.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



Dunmer said:


> Should give him Dan Severn's old theme


I would mark hard (love that theme), but I actually love his current theme.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Probably one of the very best themes in the business, and it's been brilliant for him.

When a theme works. Keep it. Ask Wade Barrett.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

The Ride of the Valkyries remix is far more unique and spectacular than some metal or rock generic theme. I think changing his theme is unnecesary.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: 20 reasons why Daniel Bryan isn't the best in the world.*



Powers of Pain said:


> I must admit I thought I'd gone back in time too lol


LOL the japs comment was probably the greatest thing I've ever read on a forum, other than the post above yours.


:bryan


----------



## Da Silva

You must have read some god awful forums then.


----------



## Osize10

Da Silva said:


> You must have read some god awful forums then.


Actually yes I have. Still it's not everyday you see someone use a 1940s derogatory word


----------



## Rvp20

That boy Bryan. 50 moves of doom :bryan


----------



## Beatles123

I dunno, from the smackdown ep it seems they are teasing Orton as the babyface. The announcers didn't even sell the RKO right likr it were a heel turn. Cole said "You knew that was coming." =/


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is perfect.

The opening string hits, crowd pops, then the yes chants as the song progresses.

Honestly, I couldn't imagine hearing the "Yes!" chants with any other theme song.


----------



## Stooge22

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Ride of the Valkeries should stay for the duration of his career.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

what is with the IWC wanting to constantly change things that work and are over?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

His theme is perfectly fine as it is and it fits his character. Plus, the YES chants go right along with his theme. I see no reason to change it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I am not sure about a theme change. He seems to like the one he has now. Although it wouldn't hurt to ask for Final Countdown. I just want to hear Final Countdown in WWE for one night.


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> I dunno, from the smackdown ep it seems they are teasing Orton as the babyface. The announcers didn't even sell the RKO right likr it were a heel turn. Cole said "You knew that was coming." =/


Orton's turning heel dude, no need to worry about it. I guarantee Bryan is staying face, especially after that match with The Ryback.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

Ric Flair's theme is an iconic masterpiece that's pretty much associated with his character. Why can't that work for Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I like his theme but it doesn't seem good as a wrestling theme


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

To me it just doesn't seem like a wrestling theme. It's very hard to take seriously as a threat and just seems to be a comedy tune to me. It wouldn't seem amiss seeing Heath Slater or David Otunga come out to it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

New Daniel Bryan interview

http://rvamag.com/articles/full/210...-an-interview-with-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan

The World's Most Humble Man: An Interview With WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan

Posted by: Necci – Jun 07, 2013




> *So to start, what is going on with the beard-off since Josh Reddick (Oakland Athletics' outfielder) trimmed his beard?*
> 
> Oh my gosh! Yeah, I have no idea. I don't know why he did it. I just can't believe it. One of the guys who runs the YouTube stuff for WWE is the one who actually told me about it. I came back from a match and he said, "Congratulations!" I was like, "Uh, what are you talking about. I just did like a three minute match out there." He said, "No, you won the beard-off. Josh Reddick just shaved his beard." I'm still growing my beard, so if he wants to try and catch up, I'm more than willing to keep it up. Up to him.
> 
> 
> *Now, you've spent the better part of the last six months wrestling The Shield and those matches are getting some high praises from the wrestling community, especially your interactions with Seth Rollins. You two wrestled a handful of times in Ring Of Honor when he was known as Tyler Black, and you were wrestling under your real name. How does it compare wrestling with him then versus now?*
> 
> Well, I think we've both evolved as wrestlers, in some ways good and in some ways bad, but a big difference is the crowd. It's way different wrestling in front of 500-700 people than it is wrestling in front of thousands of people, you know? Unfortunately we haven't had a singles match yet, but I would love to be able to wrestle Seth Rollins in a singles match and really show people what we can do.
> 
> *What are your opinions on The Shield since you & Kane have worked with them more than anyone on the roster, really?
> *
> I think The Shield has done a fantastic job. It's very difficult to come into the WWE, be put in the main spot, and to hold up your end of the deal. Those guys really have. I think it's because Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins spent years in the indies before getting here. Then Roman Reigns, who had very limited experience before coming to WWE, has really stepped up and done a great job. I have nothing but respect for those guys and they've done amazingly so far. More than half the time, they go out there and steal the show.
> 
> *Well, technically you're stealing the show with them.*
> 
> But I'm humble and I don't like to say that. The world's most humble man!
> 
> *Now, you were a guy considered not "ideal" for the WWE, and here you are in a main spot with the company. You were considered King Of The Indies and now you're in focal points of television programs for the WWE. You've been on the main roster for almost three years with WWE--what does it feel like after all this time?*
> 
> You know what? It's actually very surreal. It just doesn't seem like it's real: the whole thing. Sometimes my music will hit and the people will react really big. It shocks me a little bit and it just puts a smile on my face. I have to actually hide that smile before I go out there, you know? It's a very strange situation. Actually, when I got fired in 2010 and I went back and did some independent shows, it really felt like where I was supposed to be. It felt very natural and kind of like that was a brief vacation [from] the WWE, where you had water & showers in every building, trainers, and all that kind of stuff. The indie scene is my homeostasis; it's where I feel most at home, so being in the WWE still just feels very surreal.
> 
> *While you were known as the "Best Wrestler In The World" years before Chris Jericho or CM Punk were using the phrase, you're known mostly now as being the "Yes!" guy on WWE television. Do you ever worry that the chant will follow you around for the rest of your career similar to the "What?" chants for Steve Austin?*
> 
> I don't worry about it. In fact, I hope it does! It's funny because Shawn Michaels was on the live events a little while ago and he was the one who trained me and just remarked how amazing it was. I love wrestling and I love being a wrestler, but he said, "Now, you're just a sell-out like the rest of us! You go out there and do your thing and people chant 'Yes' and that's kind of your thing." We just laughed about it. I still go out there and wrestle as hard as I can, but it's amazing that something like probably one of the first words you learn in the English language has gotten me to the point where I am now.
> *
> You say you just love being a wrestler, but how do you think your wrestling now compares with the wrestling you were doing in 2005-2006?
> *
> Well, it's just different because you're wrestling for different people. The people that I was wrestling for when I was in the independents were a very hardcore fan base who wanted to see wrestling--like real, gritty, guys-fighting-each-other wrestling. A lot of times people in the WWE just want to be entertained. Sometimes it's more important what you do from the top of the ramp to the time you get into the ring than what you actually do in the ring. But I take pride in what I do in the ring, and that hasn't changed. You do have to change and evolve with the fans you're wrestling for, but that was the same when I was in the independents. You couldn't do the same match in Ring Of Honor that you could do in Japan, and you couldn't do the same match that you did in Japan in England or Europe or that sort of thing. Even places like Ring Of Honor and Pro Wrestling Guerilla were different crowds entirely, and you had to wrestle for those fans specifically. It's the same thing here in the WWE.
> 
> *To change gears for a second, you were famously touted as a vegan athlete for the longest time, but I understand you had to give it up, right?*
> 
> Yeah, I developed a really bad soy intolerance, where it was making me really sick. Right now, I stick with a mostly vegetarian diet. Sometimes I'll eat a little meat here and there just out of convenience more than anything else. I still eat mostly vegan and if it's not mostly vegan, it's vegetarian. When I'm at home, it's not a problem at all. It's just when you're on the road so much. Finding vegan food without soy in it and still being able to get your protein and that sort of thing that you need as an athlete is very, very difficult. I've been fortunate because there's a company called Vega who does vegan protein shakes and that sort of thing. They've sent me free vegan protein and all that kind of stuff, and their products are amazing. They don't have soy in it, so that's been fantastic, but finding real food besides that has been very, very difficult. Sometimes I have to eat some eggs or eat a little bit of meat just to get by, you know?
> 
> *Now I know The Ryback rides with you, which leads to some hilarious moments. I just can't imagine the two of you riding together honestly.*
> 
> Actually, The Ryback stopped riding with me! It's unfortunate, but I don't think it's because of the constant hazing I've given him. We had fun together and it went both ways really, but he prefers to ride by himself. He has a very specific schedule that he likes to keep. It's hard because when you're riding with someone, your schedules have to coincide or else it just doesn't work. I'm somebody who likes to go to bed early and wake up early. A lot of guys like to stay up later, wake up later, and get their stuff done. Different people require different riding partners really.
> 
> *Now, there's the upcoming reality show about the WWE Divas on E!, "Total Divas." You're dating Brie Bella (of the Bella Twins) so how much of an appearance are you going to be making on the show?*
> 
> So I will be on the show, I think, but it's strange. It's reality television, so they film like thousands of hours of footage to do, I don't how many episodes it is, but forty-four minute episodes. So it would be very easy for them to just cut me out of all of it. So as far as how much you'll actually see me, I have no idea, but I know the actual focus is on the Divas.
> 
> *With you both being on the road so much, how in the world does "dating" really work out?*
> 
> It's been harder, actually, now that they've been filming this reality show because Brie has to go do certain things for the show, you know what I mean? Before Brie came back, I'd be on the road and come back and we'd have our time at home just together just completely by ourselves before I would go back on the road. Now, it's a little more interesting because she's on the road sometimes with me, sometimes on a different brand or something like that, but we'll see each other more on the road and we get less quality alone time at home. So it's an ever-evolving situation.
> 
> *I know a lot of hardcore fans out there want the answer to this one. CM Punk got "Cult Of Personality" by Living Colour as his entrance theme song so how likely is it that you'll bring back "The Final Countdown" by Europe as your entrance song?*
> 
> I'm not going to say there's no chance, but I'm pretty sure there's no chance. If I get to the point where John Cena or CM Punk is at, then they may pay them. People don't realize those things cost a lot of money to get the license for and that sort of thing. I want to say when Ring Of Honor was trying to get it for their television show, they looked into it and it was like $40,000 to get "Final Countdown." We had to get a weird version of it for the show. That kind of stuff is just plain expensive and unless you're the top guy or the main drawing guy on the show, I don't think it's going to happen.
> 
> *Speaking of Ring Of Honor, your legacy there, besides your run as World Champion for 462 days, will probably be your intense matches with Nigel McGuinness. Have you gotten to see the documentary on the end of his career yet?*
> 
> You know, I haven't seen it yet. I have a copy of it and I'm waiting to watch it, but I haven't been home in over three weeks. I'm actually planning on watching when I go home soon and I'm looking forward to watch it. It's bittersweet though, because to me, Nigel was perfect for WWE. He was every bit as good of a wrestler as I am and actually was better at stuff that is important here, like doing in-ring interviews and all the personality stuff. He was very, very good at that and very natural at it. You know, he's taller and bigger, that sort of thing too, so probably, look-wise, more TV friendly. It makes me sad for Nigel especially because we've been on the road together for so long and he worked so hard and it's hard to see somebody work that hard and not get the fulfillment that they were looking for.
> *
> Who currently on the roster do you see in that similar position, someone who just works so hard and hasn't gotten the fulfillment yet?
> *
> Well, one of the guys who I love watching every time out is Tyson Kidd. To me, he's just fantastic. You know, he's gotten little chances to shine here and there, but for the most part hasn't been given that real opportunity to go out there and show people what he can do, which is sad. People like Dolph Ziggler come to mind too. He goes out there and just does his best every time out. You can see it in his work. Luckily for him, me, and a couple of other guys, the hard work has really paid off. That's somebody who you wouldn't have expected to get as far as he can. Just through pure will and determination, he's gotten into the main event spot.
> *
> To wrap it up, you've been all over the world wrestling before some of the craziest fans out there. What would you say is the weirdest fan moment you've ever experienced?*
> 
> There've been some strange ones and it's hard to remember the weirdest one, but what I actually thought was the weirdest thing was the whole "Yes" thing at the RAW after WrestleMania 28. I just didn't understand it. I mean, you kind of understand it, but not how it caught on with so many people. The Rock is out there and people are chanting "Yes!" It's pretty surreal and I don't know how or why it happened. It was just baffling. It was crazy backstage and I was really sad because I wasn't actually on the show. I think I had a three second pre-tape in the back. Then I went out and did the dark match [the match that doesn't air on television] and the place was just going nuts. I had a big smile on my face the whole night, even in the ring, so it was just pretty cool to say the least. Definitely the weirdest experience overall by far.


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I can honestly see The Final Countdown as his new theme it can go with the yes and no chat ... who ever edit this and make it a youtube video let's make sure it hits million !!


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*



Dunmer said:


> Should give him Dan Severn's old theme


Goddamn it, what a badass Severn is. He's the coolest.

As for the theme, it's really good and it doesn't need to be changed unless it's replaced by EUROPE! Not holding my breath for that one though.


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs a new theme song with this push*

I quite like his remix of "ride of the valkyries"


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: I Wish Every Superstar Had The Same Passion As Bryan*



Kassimo said:


> Blah blah, he is still whining.... which is lame. Fun to watch in the ring but he needs a new angle... Or he needs to better portray being disgruntled without just straight whinging all the time.


Good to see Mr. Orton agrees.


----------



## Da Silva

He's amazing. I love him.


----------



## Toad84

The only thing I dont like about the current "ultimate underdog" "you are the weak link" "PROVE I'M NOT THE WEAK LINK" storyline is that...it would have been an amazing storyline to use to have him challenge the Undertaker at Wrestlemania. What better way to prove you are not the "weak link" than by challenging the streak? Now of course thats not to say that the storyline cant last until then, but stretching it out 9 months is way too far IMO.


----------



## Beatles123

Beatles123 said:


> I dunno, from the smackdown ep it seems they are teasing Orton as the babyface. The announcers didn't even sell the RKO right likr it were a heel turn. Cole said "You knew that was coming." =/


I want to re-quote this since it was lost in the latest merge.

Is it just me?


----------



## Gimpy

Beatles123 said:


> I want to re-quote this since it was lost in the latest merge.
> 
> Is it just me?


It seemed to me like some of the boos might have been piped in, which suggests that Orton's the heel and WWE want him to be booed.


----------



## Happenstan

Beatles123 said:


> I want to re-quote this since it was lost in the latest merge.
> 
> Is it just me?


Nope. That's word for word what I said this morning when the international version came online. No heel turn yet.


----------



## Paul Rudd

I just thought I'd mention that on the WWE homepage, 3 out of the 6 featured articles are about D-Bry. Goatamania is running wild.


----------



## Osize10

Gimpy said:


> It seemed to me like some of the boos might have been piped in, which suggests that Orton's the heel and WWE want him to be booed.


I don't think so to be honest...if you watch the live version of the match on YouTube, the crowd boos pretty instantly and rather loudly.


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> I don't think so to be honest...if you watch the live version of the match on YouTube, the crowd boos pretty instantly and rather loudly.


But that was just the crowd reaction, not necessarily what the company intended.


----------



## Jammy

Gimpy said:


> It seemed to me like some of the boos might have been piped in, which suggests that Orton's the heel and WWE want him to be booed.


I've watched the live video, there were a lot of boos.


----------



## Delbusto

From Smackdown


----------



## apokalypse

not sure about WWE creative team but we in here could write an storyline for Bryan whole fucking year from now to WM facing legends like Rock-Taker-Lesnar or face of WWE Cena.

i can imagine Mr Mcmahon vs Daniel Bryan fued...Bryan got screwed over and over agian by Mr Mcmahon.


----------



## THANOS

*Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*



> People love success stories that they feel personally connected to. Whether it's a band that you saw for the first time in somebody's basement that's now headlining Bonnaroo, or a quarterback you took a shine to early in his career who just won the MVP award, it's always nice to watch the rise of someone you've been following for a long time. For fans of wrestling, WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan is one of the biggest success stories of the past decade. Under his real name, Bryan Danielson, he built a worldwide reputation as the best wrestler in the world, wrestling everywhere from bingo halls to Japan's famous Tokyo Dome. He's been voted the Best Technical Wrestler in the world by Wrestling Observer each year since 2005 and was voted Most Outstanding Wrestler for five straight years, giving him the record in each of those prestigious categories. He's held championships in every wrestling federation imaginable, most notably in Ring Of Honor. Holding the ROH World Championship for over a year, Danielson's title run included a ridiculously high amount of now-classic matches. In his time before WWE, there were very few wrestlers that could hold a candle to the work ethic, technical proficiency, and amazing athleticism that Daniel Bryan showed in each and every match.
> 
> But for this wrestler, renowned everywhere from Japan to Europe, WWE didn't seem like a possibility. Standing under six feet tall and only weighing a little above 200 pounds, he was definitely considered too small by WWE standards. His ring work, built on long matches that created tension and excitement subtly over twenty to thirty minutes, was considered untranslatable to the realm of WWE, where matches are televised and therefore subject to strict time constraints. Above all else, his supposed "lack of personality" was the biggest case against him ever making in WWE. Many considered him to be missing that "It" factor that elevates wrestlers to TV superstars. After a rocky first stint with WWE, which led to a highly controversial exit from the company in 2010, the wrestler from Aberdeen, WA overcame the odds to become not only the WWE World Heavyweight Champion at the end of 2011, but also one of the main WWE superstars within the company today. For the past nine months, his tag team with Kane has been one of most constant things on WWE television and with his patented chants of "Yes!" and "No!", he has proven himself to be one of the most popular wrestlers on the roster. WWE comes to Richmond on June 10th at The Coliseum for a live taping of their flagship program RAW, the last one before this month's Pay-Per-View entitled Payback. In anticipation of that event, I got a chance to talk with one half of Team Hell No on a variety of topics from his storied career.
> 
> *So to start, what is going on with the beard-off since Josh Reddick (Oakland Athletics' outfielder) trimmed his beard?*
> 
> Oh my gosh! Yeah, I have no idea. I don't know why he did it. I just can't believe it. One of the guys who runs the YouTube stuff for WWE is the one who actually told me about it. I came back from a match and he said, "Congratulations!" I was like, "Uh, what are you talking about. I just did like a three minute match out there." He said, "No, you won the beard-off. Josh Reddick just shaved his beard." I'm still growing my beard, so if he wants to try and catch up, I'm more than willing to keep it up. Up to him.
> 
> *Now, you've spent the better part of the last six months wrestling The Shield and those matches are getting some high praises from the wrestling community, especially your interactions with Seth Rollins. You two wrestled a handful of times in Ring Of Honor when he was known as Tyler Black, and you were wrestling under your real name. How does it compare wrestling with him then versus now?*
> 
> Well, I think we've both evolved as wrestlers, in some ways good and in some ways bad, but a big difference is the crowd. It's way different wrestling in front of 500-700 people than it is wrestling in front of thousands of people, you know? Unfortunately we haven't had a singles match yet, but I would love to be able to wrestle Seth Rollins in a singles match and really show people what we can do.
> 
> *What are your opinions on The Shield since you & Kane have worked with them more than anyone on the roster, really?*
> 
> I think The Shield has done a fantastic job. It's very difficult to come into the WWE, be put in the main spot, and to hold up your end of the deal. Those guys really have. I think it's because Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins spent years in the indies before getting here. Then Roman Reigns, who had very limited experience before coming to WWE, has really stepped up and done a great job. I have nothing but respect for those guys and they've done amazingly so far. More than half the time, they go out there and steal the show.
> 
> *Well, technically you're stealing the show with them.*
> 
> But I'm humble and I don't like to say that. The world's most humble man!
> 
> *Now, you were a guy considered not "ideal" for the WWE, and here you are in a main spot with the company. You were considered King Of The Indies and now you're in focal points of television programs for the WWE. You've been on the main roster for almost three years with WWE--what does it feel like after all this time?*
> 
> You know what? It's actually very surreal. It just doesn't seem like it's real: the whole thing. Sometimes my music will hit and the people will react really big. It shocks me a little bit and it just puts a smile on my face. I have to actually hide that smile before I go out there, you know? It's a very strange situation. Actually, when I got fired in 2010 and I went back and did some independent shows, it really felt like where I was supposed to be. It felt very natural and kind of like that was a brief vacation [from] the WWE, where you had water & showers in every building, trainers, and all that kind of stuff. The indie scene is my homeostasis; it's where I feel most at home, so being in the WWE still just feels very surreal.
> 
> *While you were known as the "Best Wrestler In The World" years before Chris Jericho or CM Punk were using the phrase, you're known mostly now as being the "Yes!" guy on WWE television. Do you ever worry that the chant will follow you around for the rest of your career similar to the "What?" chants for Steve Austin?*
> 
> I don't worry about it. In fact, I hope it does! It's funny because Shawn Michaels was on the live events a little while ago and he was the one who trained me and just remarked how amazing it was. I love wrestling and I love being a wrestler, but he said, "Now, you're just a sell-out like the rest of us! You go out there and do your thing and people chant 'Yes' and that's kind of your thing." We just laughed about it. I still go out there and wrestle as hard as I can, but it's amazing that something like probably one of the first words you learn in the English language has gotten me to the point where I am now.
> 
> *You say you just love being a wrestler, but how do you think your wrestling now compares with the wrestling you were doing in 2005-2006?*
> 
> Well, it's just different because you're wrestling for different people. The people that I was wrestling for when I was in the independents were a very hardcore fan base who wanted to see wrestling--like real, gritty, guys-fighting-each-other wrestling. A lot of times people in the WWE just want to be entertained. Sometimes it's more important what you do from the top of the ramp to the time you get into the ring than what you actually do in the ring. But I take pride in what I do in the ring, and that hasn't changed. You do have to change and evolve with the fans you're wrestling for, but that was the same when I was in the independents. You couldn't do the same match in Ring Of Honor that you could do in Japan, and you couldn't do the same match that you did in Japan in England or Europe or that sort of thing. Even places like Ring Of Honor and Pro Wrestling Guerilla were different crowds entirely, and you had to wrestle for those fans specifically. It's the same thing here in the WWE.
> 
> *To change gears for a second, you were famously touted as a vegan athlete for the longest time, but I understand you had to give it up, right?*
> 
> Yeah, I developed a really bad soy intolerance, where it was making me really sick. Right now, I stick with a mostly vegetarian diet. Sometimes I'll eat a little meat here and there just out of convenience more than anything else. I still eat mostly vegan and if it's not mostly vegan, it's vegetarian. When I'm at home, it's not a problem at all. It's just when you're on the road so much. Finding vegan food without soy in it and still being able to get your protein and that sort of thing that you need as an athlete is very, very difficult. I've been fortunate because there's a company called Vega who does vegan protein shakes and that sort of thing. They've sent me free vegan protein and all that kind of stuff, and their products are amazing. They don't have soy in it, so that's been fantastic, but finding real food besides that has been very, very difficult. Sometimes I have to eat some eggs or eat a little bit of meat just to get by, you know?
> 
> *Now I know The Ryback rides with you, which leads to some hilarious moments. I just can't imagine the two of you riding together honestly.*
> 
> Actually, The Ryback stopped riding with me! It's unfortunate, but I don't think it's because of the constant hazing I've given him. We had fun together and it went both ways really, but he prefers to ride by himself. He has a very specific schedule that he likes to keep. It's hard because when you're riding with someone, your schedules have to coincide or else it just doesn't work. I'm somebody who likes to go to bed early and wake up early. A lot of guys like to stay up later, wake up later, and get their stuff done. Different people require different riding partners really.
> 
> *Now, there's the upcoming reality show about the WWE Divas on E!, "Total Divas." You're dating Brie Bella (of the Bella Twins) so how much of an appearance are you going to be making on the show?*
> 
> So I will be on the show, I think, but it's strange. It's reality television, so they film like thousands of hours of footage to do, I don't how many episodes it is, but forty-four minute episodes. So it would be very easy for them to just cut me out of all of it. So as far as how much you'll actually see me, I have no idea, but I know the actual focus is on the Divas.
> 
> *With you both being on the road so much, how in the world does "dating" really work out?*
> 
> It's been harder, actually, now that they've been filming this reality show because Brie has to go do certain things for the show, you know what I mean? Before Brie came back, I'd be on the road and come back and we'd have our time at home just together just completely by ourselves before I would go back on the road. Now, it's a little more interesting because she's on the road sometimes with me, sometimes on a different brand or something like that, but we'll see each other more on the road and we get less quality alone time at home. So it's an ever-evolving situation.
> 
> *I know a lot of hardcore fans out there want the answer to this one. CM Punk got "Cult Of Personality" by Living Colour as his entrance theme song so how likely is it that you'll bring back "The Final Countdown" by Europe as your entrance song?*
> 
> I'm not going to say there's no chance, but I'm pretty sure there's no chance. If I get to the point where John Cena or CM Punk is at, then they may pay them. People don't realize those things cost a lot of money to get the license for and that sort of thing. I want to say when Ring Of Honor was trying to get it for their television show, they looked into it and it was like $40,000 to get "Final Countdown." We had to get a weird version of it for the show. That kind of stuff is just plain expensive and unless you're the top guy or the main drawing guy on the show, I don't think it's going to happen.
> 
> *Speaking of Ring Of Honor, your legacy there, besides your run as World Champion for 462 days, will probably be your intense matches with Nigel McGuinness. Have you gotten to see the documentary on the end of his career yet?*
> 
> You know, I haven't seen it yet. I have a copy of it and I'm waiting to watch it, but I haven't been home in over three weeks. I'm actually planning on watching when I go home soon and I'm looking forward to watch it. It's bittersweet though, because to me, Nigel was perfect for WWE. He was every bit as good of a wrestler as I am and actually was better at stuff that is important here, like doing in-ring interviews and all the personality stuff. He was very, very good at that and very natural at it. You know, he's taller and bigger, that sort of thing too, so probably, look-wise, more TV friendly. It makes me sad for Nigel especially because we've been on the road together for so long and he worked so hard and it's hard to see somebody work that hard and not get the fulfillment that they were looking for.
> 
> *Who currently on the roster do you see in that similar position, someone who just works so hard and hasn't gotten the fulfillment yet?*
> 
> Well, one of the guys who I love watching every time out is Tyson Kidd. To me, he's just fantastic. You know, he's gotten little chances to shine here and there, but for the most part hasn't been given that real opportunity to go out there and show people what he can do, which is sad. People like Dolph Ziggler come to mind too. He goes out there and just does his best every time out. You can see it in his work. Luckily for him, me, and a couple of other guys, the hard work has really paid off. That's somebody who you wouldn't have expected to get as far as he can. Just through pure will and determination, he's gotten into the main event spot.
> 
> *To wrap it up, you've been all over the world wrestling before some of the craziest fans out there. What would you say is the weirdest fan moment you've ever experienced?*
> 
> There've been some strange ones and it's hard to remember the weirdest one, but what I actually thought was the weirdest thing was the whole "Yes" thing at the RAW after WrestleMania 28. I just didn't understand it. I mean, you kind of understand it, but not how it caught on with so many people. The Rock is out there and people are chanting "Yes!" It's pretty surreal and I don't know how or why it happened. It was just baffling. It was crazy backstage and I was really sad because I wasn't actually on the show. I think I had a three second pre-tape in the back. Then I went out and did the dark match [the match that doesn't air on television] and the place was just going nuts. I had a big smile on my face the whole night, even in the ring, so it was just pretty cool to say the least. Definitely the weirdest experience overall by far.


Source: lordsofpain.net

Excellent interviw and I'm glad the interviewer brought up "the final ccountdown" because I'm hoping with him getting to be one of the company's top guys he'll get it back in time for his match with Cena.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*

Thanks for it, it's a really good interview and Bryan sounds like a nice guy


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*

GOAT Interview


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> *Standing under six feet tall and only weighing a little above 200 pounds*, he was definitely considered too small by WWE standards. *His ring work*, built on long matches that created tension and excitement subtly over twenty to thirty minutes, *was considered untranslatable to the realm of WWE*, where matches are televised and therefore subject to strict time constraints. Above all else, *his supposed "lack of personality"* was the biggest case against him ever making in WWE. Many considered him to be *missing that "It" factor* that elevates wrestlers to TV superstars. After a rocky first stint with WWE, which led to a highly controversial exit from the company in 2010, the wrestler from Aberdeen, WA *overcame the odds* to become not only the WWE World Heavyweight Champion at the end of 2011, but also one of the main WWE superstars within the company today.


Reminds me of


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*

Simply the GOAT :bryan


----------



## etta411

As a female Daniel Bryan fan I say this with much love Daniel Bryan needs to groom himself. The caveman look now is just ugly. That is not a good face, or main eventer look he needs to go back to his buzzcut and trim beard look. Pretty much his WHC look. I wish people would let Bryan know then maybe he would look atleast try to look more presentable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

etta411 said:


> As a female Daniel Bryan fan I say this with much love Daniel Bryan needs to groom himself. The caveman look now is just ugly. That is not a good face, or main eventer look he needs to go back to his buzzcut and trim beard look. Pretty much his WHC look. I wish people would let Bryan know then maybe he would look atleast try to look more presentable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well my girlfriend and I agree with you, but the guy is dating Brie Bella, so I'd say he's doing pretty good for himself as a heavily bearded guy, so you can't really fault him if she is an example of a girl who isn't bothered by that look.


----------



## etta411

THANOS said:


> Well my girlfriend and I agree with you, but the guy is dating Brie Bella, so I'd say he's doing pretty good for himself as a heavily bearded guy, so you can't really fault him if she is an example of a girl who isn't bothered by that look.


She probably knows its for work so she doesn't really have a choice. The look he has was made for a HEEL. He is not a heel anymore so he should change his look.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loudness

THANOS said:


> Well my girlfriend and I agree with you, but the guy is dating Brie Bella, so I'd say he's doing pretty good for himself as a heavily bearded guy, so you can't really fault him if she is an example of a girl who isn't bothered by that look.


It's his status, connections and money that gets him girls, not his looks, he could do with a makeover, but then again I'm not sure how I'd change it for the better, I don't want him to look generic and clean cut. AJ Styles is a prime example that went from a generic wrestler to a hollywood actor/male model look with his recent makeover though, but he's more handsome than Bryan hence why it works lol. I don't think it matters all that much, as long as he's over, he's over. Bryan was never the type to attract people by his looks, but through his talent.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Reminds me of


bryan has always reminded me of, outside the fact bryan is shorter the similarities are uncanny, didnt have the wwe look, the body type, didn't wrestle the wwe style, played a comedy gimmick for a while, got over based on his work ethic, down to earth personality and loved by every type of fan


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*



validreasoning said:


> bryan has always reminded me of, outside the fact bryan is shorter the similarities are uncanny, didnt have the wwe look, *the body type*, didn't wrestle the wwe style, played a comedy gimmick for a while, got over based on his work ethic, down to earth personality and loved by every type of fan


D Bryan is in shape.


----------



## THANOS

Loudness said:


> It's his status, connections and money that gets him girls, not his looks, he could do with a makeover, but then again I'm not sure how I'd change it for the better, I don't want him to look generic and clean cut. AJ Styles is a prime example that went from a generic wrestler to a hollywood actor/male model look with his recent makeover though, but he's more handsome than Bryan hence why it works lol. I don't think it matters all that much, as long as he's over, he's over. Bryan was never the type to attract people by his looks, but through his talent.


I think the best look Bryan could have would be a nicely trimmed beard like when he fought Barrett at Summerslam in 2011, and hair slightly longer then Cody Rhodes so it can hang a bit. That look would suit him greatly.


----------



## Loudness

THANOS said:


> I think the best look Bryan could have would be a nicely trimmed beard like when he fought Barrett at Summerslam in 2011, and hair slightly longer then Cody Rhodes so it can hang a bit. That look would suit him greatly.


Not sure, he doesn't really have had a great look so far per say, but what you described would work well enough however: I remember he had some photoshoot with a suit where he had short hair which looked pretty decent, thought it would be best suited for him maineventing.

Ah found it:










Add some goatee and he's set imo.


----------



## THANOS

Loudness said:


> Not sure, he doesn't really have had a great look so far per say, but what you described would work well enough however: I remember he had some photoshoot with a suit where he had short hair which looked pretty decent, thought it would be best suited for him maineventing.
> 
> Ah found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add some goatee and he's set imo.


This could work if they buzz the sides a bit, grow the top a bit more, add his Summerslam 2011 beard, and get him in the tanning salon. His look would be perfect then.


----------



## bigmatic94

*Re: Interview with the World's Most Humble Man - Daniel Bryan*



validreasoning said:


> bryan has always reminded me of, outside the fact bryan is shorter the similarities are uncanny, didnt have the wwe look, the body type, didn't wrestle the wwe style, played a comedy gimmick for a while, got over based on his work ethic, down to earth personality and loved by every type of fan


The thing is Foley took some of the best bumps in WWE/WWF history and Daniel Bryan is just a comedic act.


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I quite like the look, it's different, I know it might not be the most appealing, but I'm just a beard guy I guess lol.


----------



## Londrick

His current look is fine. He should keep the hair at the current length and keep growing out the beard.


----------



## bigmatic94

His current look is too comedic.


----------



## Mister Hands

I don't really think he should change his look (it'd be fun to see another main-eventer outside of Punk who doesn't look like he was willed into existence through some magical union of focus testing and Vince's boners) but if he does:


----------



## Da Silva

To those of you arguing over his look. Who gives a shit? Let him be his own man, if he wants to grow a beard, let him grow a god damn beard.


----------



## RyanJohnWood

Da Silva said:


> To those of you arguing over his look. Who gives a shit? Let him be his own man, if he wants to grow a beard, let him grow a god damn bear.


A bear?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva

RyanJohnWood said:


> A bear?


He's very manly.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'd rather him just shave most of it off but it's just a look, it doesn't really matter.

It's just when people say he could be the face of the company with a look like that, that's when it matters..


----------



## Rvp20

RyanJohnWood said:


> A bear?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva

Eulonzo said:


> I'd rather him just shave most of it off but it's just a look, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> It's just when people say he could be the face of the company with a look like that, that's when it matters..


He isn't over 6'2 or 280lb, his facial hair isn't the aspect of his look that might count against him as far as becoming 'the man' goes.


----------



## RyanJohnWood

Rvp20 said:


>


That's what I was getting at!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No Goatface!

*Re: How long can daniel bryans beard get??*

I wish he would shave it because he looks so ugly and nasty. I liked him better the old way before "goatface"
I produced this page on facebook in protest and then maybe he or someone will see it; Called " Million likes to end WWE Daniel Bryan's Goatface"


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

No idea, but his beard is epic!


----------



## normal situation

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I remember him said he ain't cut it until 2014.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

I wish he'd cut it off, It just looks stupid now.


----------



## Beatles123

Bump for topics that need merging!


----------



## Chrome

To think this match could main-event a ppv in the near future.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*

Enough with the he need to shave bs its fine the way it is why are ya so damn worried about it


----------



## Ekaf

He looks like your average generic wrestler with his hair cut and beard shaved. The beard and hair style adds to his character.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick

*Re: How long can Daniel Bryan's beard get??*



Brodus Clay said:


> I remember him said he ain't cut it until 2014.


Good news. He's gonna look even more awesome later this year.


----------



## Punkholic

*Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*



> WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan recently told John Corrigan of The Temple News who his favorite opponent was during his time with the Ring of Honor Wrestling promotion:
> 
> "Despite him detaching my retina and giving me two concussions, I really liked working with (Takeshi) Morishima in ROH," Bryan said. "But my favorite ROH rivalry was with Nigel McGuinness. Nigel was signed at the same time as me, but he had some shoulder and elbow stuff that didn't clear WWE's medical testing and now he's out of the business altogether. It's a loss because he's great on interviews, in the ring, and really just a fun guy to be around."


*Source:* WrestlingNewsSource.com


----------



## Flux

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Doesn't surprise me


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

I knew before reading it, every match of Bryan and Mcguiness was incredible.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Nigel vs Bryan is one of my favorite series of matches ever.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Good matches


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Apart from injuries, Nigel already had two strikes against him in terms of having WWE success. It would've been difficult for him to become a star being both British and coming from the indies.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Punk, Bryan and two members from the Shield are from the Indies and they aren't doing so bad.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*



septurum said:


> Punk, Bryan and two members from the Shield are from the Indies and they aren't doing so bad.


My point is, WWE prefers to push guys that came through their developmental. Plus, Punk and Bryan have gotten to where they are through extreme hard work and have had to deal with a LOT of extremely shitty booking to get there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Good choice. As far as Danielson matches that I really enjoyed in ROH, I loved his 2/3 falls match with Paul London at The Epic Encounter on 4/12/03 and his 2/3 falls match with Austin Aires at Testing the Limit on 8/7/04.


----------



## Alim

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

WWE should have picked up Morishima a few years back. Sure he doesn't fit their generic cookie cutter American look, but the guy had a great MONSTER look and could seriously just DESTROY people. He wouldn't even have to talk. Just pair him up with a mouthpiece and you have the next big thing.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Came in expecting nigel, leave satisfied. 
But yeah its a loss that we couldn't see more of nigel, he's a fantastic wrestler.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*



Fandango said:


> WWE should have picked up Morishima a few years back. Sure he doesn't fit their generic cookie cutter American look, but the guy had a great MONSTER look and could seriously just DESTROY people. He wouldn't even have to talk. Just pair him up with a mouthpiece and you have the next big thing.


I'm not sorry about Morishima ( and others japanese wrestlers ) never going to the WWE, they probably give him the generic japanese gimmick with the japanese music entrance and turning him into a clown like Funaki or Tatsu


----------



## NO!

*Re: Daniel Bryan on Who His Favorite ROH Opponent Was*

Wade Barrett is basically a poor man's Nigel McGuinness. Nigel would've been so much better in the role of leading Nexus. It could've even been the beginning of a new rivalry between Nigel and Bryan in the WWE.


----------



## Odo

Hello all, long time lurker, first time poster ... In light of the rumours about Daniel Bryan/Cena at MitB, how could Daniel Bryan feasibly beat Cena? His finisher is a submission, has Cena ever tapped? He has the Diving Headbutt, but its a signature move ... won't get the three count against a main eventer.

I'm a huge fan of Bryan's, but I'm not seeing how he can credibly beat John Cena, given the latter's reluctance to tap out to anything...

Ideas?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Daniel Bryan should be WWE champion before this year is out


----------



## Happenstan

Canelo said:


> Hello all, long time lurker, first time poster ... In light of the rumours about Daniel Bryan/Cena at MitB, how could Daniel Bryan feasibly beat Cena? His finisher is a submission, has Cena ever tapped? He has the Diving Headbutt, but its a signature move ... won't get the three count against a main eventer.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Bryan's, but I'm not seeing how he can credibly beat John Cena, given the latter's reluctance to tap out to anything...
> 
> Ideas?


Remake of SCSA/Bret Hart with Cena passing out instead of giving up. I'd prefer Bryan use the cattle mutilation for that finish though.


----------



## Odo

Happenstan said:


> Remake of SCSA/Bret Hart with Cena passing out instead of giving up. I'd prefer Bryan use the cattle mutilation for that finish though.


Thematically, I like that, but would that result in a title change?


----------



## Happenstan

Canelo said:


> Thematically, I like that, but would that result in a title change?


Absolutely. Cena needs that belt about as much as he needs a second ass.


----------



## Odo

Happenstan said:


> Absolutely. Cena needs that belt about as much as he needs a second ass.


Agree completely, I do the get the vibe that this is a transitional reign whilst WWE builds up the credibility of Ryback + Bryan, as opposed to the traditional lengthy Cena reign.

I'm still not sure a pass-out would give DB the belt, unless the match was booked with a stip ... trying to think of a historical example of a ref stoppage not leading to a title change ..


----------



## Happenstan

Canelo said:


> Agree completely, I do the get the vibe that this is a transitional reign whilst WWE builds up the credibility of Ryback + Bryan, as opposed to the traditional lengthy Cena reign.
> 
> I'm still not sure a pass-out would give DB the belt, unless the match was booked with a stip ... trying to think of a historical example of a ref stoppage not leading to a title change ..


There isn't one. It counts as a title change. In the 80s they would lift up the "unconscious" guy's hand 3 times and let it drop with each drop indicating a "count" to 3....then it went to 1 and done and now....well who knows...that finish hasn't been used in a decade due to "tapping out."


----------



## JamesK

I don't see a way that Bryan goes over Cena..There is no way to keep him face and still be WWE Champion..
1.There is no screwy finish.
2.Cena will never tap out.


----------



## Odo

Only thing I can see is Ryback kayfabe injuring Cena's arm/shoulder, and there is a screwy tap-out / pass-out to the No Lock ... Bleh, Cena will conquer all anyway.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Canelo said:


> Hello all, long time lurker, first time poster ... In light of the rumours about Daniel Bryan/Cena at MitB, how could Daniel Bryan feasibly beat Cena? His finisher is a submission, has Cena ever tapped? He has the Diving Headbutt, but its a signature move ... won't get the three count against a main eventer.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Bryan's, but I'm not seeing how he can credibly beat John Cena, given the latter's reluctance to tap out to anything...
> 
> Ideas?


Cena has tapped out - http://youtu.be/SdVgv4BTHUY


----------



## 751161

Has anyone ever thought about the fact that Bryan could potentially debut a new finisher for this potential feud with Cena? That would be a good way to finish the match in my opinion, Bryan pulling something out of the bag he's not done before to finish Cena.


----------



## Odo

MrSmallPackage said:


> Cena has tapped out


(Had to remove link due to low post-count)

Ok, he has indeed tapped, the last example being 2004 :lmao

On a serious note, Cenation / Rise Above Hate / Never Give Up Cena doesn't tend to tap, and if he did, that strikes me as more of a Mania thing, rather than a 'B' PPV ..

As for a new finisher, I've heard the Regal-Plex bandied about a bit, I quite like that as an idea.


----------



## Londrick

Have him do those elbows he does until Cena passes out then put him in the No Lock, like he did on the indies but instead of doing the no lock he'd transition into the Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## Beatles123

Bump for RAW and Da GOAT.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

*Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*

after the last few months and really the last year , fans have been demanding that the wwe do something more with daniel bryan, ever since that 18 second match last year with sheamus , it seems like things escalated and the demand is even higher now than it was then. 

I did a video which can be seen below , by clicking the link on this matter and the question i ask here is could this be one of those summers where it is indeed the summer of bryan? 

every year around this time they have something big for the summer planned

why not take the opportunity with someone new who has not been completely in that mix. they somewhat did this with nexus, 2011 was the summer of punk and to an extent 2012 was to, and while they are looking for big ideas to carry the summer months , why not go all the way with daniel bryan?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*

I hope so. I want Cena vs DB to main event MITB and Summerslam back to back just like Punk did with cena in 2011


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*

as far as this website is concerned, it already is the summer of DB regardless if he main events anything or not.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope so. I want Cena vs DB to main event MITB and Summerslam back to back just like Punk did with cena in 2011


I think this would be rushing things a little. I'd like him to feud with Orton during the summer leading to an Orton heel turn, then winning the Rumble, and finally winning the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Punkholic

*DDP Puts Over Daniel Bryan*



> - During an appearance on last Friday's PWTorch Livecast radio show, former WCW champion Diamond Dallas Page commented on Daniel Bryan's current hot streak. DDP compared Bryan to the likes of Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, saying that Bryan's height is a non-factor when he's undeniably connecting with fans:
> 
> "I caught Raw last week or the week before - he was out there with Kane and (Randy) Orton and The Shield, and I don't care if he's 5'7" or 6'9", that son-of-a-b---- was as big and bad and electric and more over than anyone out there."
> 
> "It's real and it's very Eddie Guerrero-ish. And Chris Benoit-ish. Where the fans say, 'This guy loves what he's doing.' And if he never made it to The Show, I think he would have been, 'Wow, I would have loved to have done that, but I had a hell of a time in Iowa with (C.M.) Punk tearing it down.' You gotta make sure you love it."


*Source:* Lordsofpain.net


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: DDP Puts Over Daniel Bryan*

The man is right, VINCE LET BRYAN BE BRYAN

:bryan


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: DDP Puts Over Daniel Bryan*

DDP says Daniel Bryan is great.............that's not a bad thing.........that's a good thing!


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Punkholic said:


> I think this would be rushing things a little. I'd like him to feud with Orton during the summer leading to an Orton heel turn, then winning the Rumble, and finally winning the title at Wrestlemania.


So looking back to when they did the exact same thing with Punk, who was less over then than Bryan is now, would you say the summer of Punk was "rushing things" and in the end a failure?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Happenstan said:


> So looking back to when they did the exact same thing with Punk, who was less over then than Bryan is now, would you say the summer of Punk was "rushing things" and in the end a failure?


The bigger issue with the Summer of Punk was how Cena was still booked as the main man ... For what its worth, Punk held up his end of the bargain especially well, hence the 434 day reign ... however, he was never #1.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Canelo said:


> The bigger issue with the Summer of Punk was how Cena was still booked as the main man ... For what its worth, Punk held up his end of the bargain especially well, hence the 434 day reign ... however, he was never #1.


I'm not arguing the aftermath...I'm arguing the run up. Half the people above say pushing Bryan right now is too soon, yet he is in a FAR better place now then Punk was when the Summer of Punk started. So...if it is too soon for Bryan now, shouldn't it have been too soon for Punk then?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Happenstan said:


> I'm not arguing the aftermath...I'm arguing the run up. Half the people above say pushing Bryan right now is too soon, yet he is in a FAR better place now then Punk was when the Summer of Punk started. So...if it is too soon for Bryan now, shouldn't it have been too soon for Punk then?


I completely agree with pushing DB, but in relative terms. He has been in the tag division since summer last year, I'd argue a MitB win would be perfect, but if they are insistent on him competing in the main event at MitB, then so be it.

Is he ready? Of course he is, as an individual. He is almost universally adored, his matches are consistently the best of the night, the crowd and fans at large are hugely invested into what he does. However, from a long term storyline PoV, it will harm WWE to just drop Ryback, having put him in a monster heel push for 2/3 months, and having Bryan organically rise up the card will be more rewarding in the long run.

My opinions of course!


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Happenstan said:


> I'm not arguing the aftermath...I'm arguing the run up. Half the people above say pushing Bryan right now is too soon, yet he is in a FAR better place now then Punk was when the Summer of Punk started. So...if it is too soon for Bryan now, shouldn't it have been too soon for Punk then?


Pushing Bryan right now is definitely not to soon, hes hot right now so its the perfect time to push him, but hopefully the WWE has a storyline ready to push him with that will create the same buzz/reaction/whaevter you want to call it that "the hsoot" did for Punk at MITB 2011.

As to trying to compare the 2011 Punk to the 2013 Bryan, I can see where you are going but I think the situations are actually quite different. I think Punk was kind of an afterthought, and set on taking a LONG break if not being done prior to June 2011. And the "Shoot" and fued with Cena at MITB was going to be his way of being written off TV, making John Cena look like an even bigger face by "saving the WWE Title", and basically looked at as a "filler fued" for Cena until he could start his Summerslam fued. The WWE didn't expect the reaction they got from "the shoot" and the following weeks "live contract negotiation" and they jsut ran with it.

Now to Bryan the WWE knows and can see (or at leat I would think they do) how "hot" Bryan is now and in theory wil be looking to write hi ma sotryline that has the same effect as "Summer of Punk" 2011 did for Punk, only this time this is their plan going in and hopefully it is not jsut a July "filler fued" for Cena.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Punkholic said:


> I think this would be rushing things a little. I'd like him to feud with Orton during the summer leading to an Orton heel turn, then winning the Rumble, and finally winning the title at Wrestlemania.


him winning the title and then losing it in screw job fashion for him to chase it and then enter the rumble at number 1 and win it would be something quite special


----------



## Odo

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



BuffbeenStuffed said:


> him winning the title and then losing it in screw job fashion for him to chase it and then enter the rumble at number 1 and win it would be something quite special


A Summerslam triple threat win followed by an immediate cash-in would tick all the boxes ..


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Could this be the summer of Daniel Bryan?*



Canelo said:


> A Summerslam triple threat win followed by an immediate cash-in would tick all the boxes ..


this is great. they need to utilize triple threat and fatal four way away a lot more. that's how you build up guys to be credible main event threats. keep putting them in the ring with the main event guy. look back at how many of those match types jericho, eddie, and bennoit were in before actually main eventing in one on ones.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Too early? Bryan should've been pushed 10 years ago


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Ambrose!!!!!! then the sony press conference woot


----------



## birthday_massacre

Orton should turn heel then face Daniel Bryan at summerslam. That is what I would then let DB win MITB and face the WWE champion down the road maybe at survivor series or royal rumble.


----------



## Beatles123

VOTE ROLLINS YALL!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Great match tonight! :bryan


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Too early? Bryan should've been pushed 10 years ago


He should of been PUSHED the minute his momma PUSHED him out, seriously. Dude is great, he's over & he's a great wrestler. I don't care if it's cause of a stupid word, he's over & he since the fans accept him - AND YOU KNOW he can put on excellent matches - take advantage of it & push this guy to the moon. It doesn't matter how somebody gets over, the point is when they are, you run with it. And the great part is he's such a good wrestler, that you know he will deliver if given the chance.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Emerald Flow said:


> He should of been PUSHED the minute his momma PUSHED him out, seriously. Dude is great, he's over & he's a great wrestler. I don't care if it's cause of a stupid word, he's over & he since the fans accept him - AND YOU KNOW he can put on excellent matches - take advantage of it & push this guy to the moon. It doesn't matter how somebody gets over, the point is when they are, you run with it. And the great part is he's such a good wrestler, that you know he will deliver if given the chance.


Agreed on pushing him now but I'm glad things turned out like this for Bryan. He got over the natural way and that was by being connected to the audience through his actions in the ring. Once you establish that connection, you are set. Bryan next step in his career is to get a nice main event push. He already paid his due, put on great matches, even survived multiple attempts to bury him. He is ready and everyone knows it.


----------



## Beatles123

If they aren't convinced by now they will be after the match.


----------



## Captain Insano

WAR AMERICAN DRAGON


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

Forget the MITB idea, Bryan's already won it and doesn't need it again. He's a big enough name to challenge for the title and compete in singles upper cards.


----------



## THANOS

Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> Forget the MITB idea, Bryan's already won it and doesn't need it again. He's a big enough name to challenge for the title and compete in singles upper cards.


Agreed and giving Bryan the MITB briefcase is just an excuse to bury him and make him look weak again. We've seen it happen with just about everyone who holds it so why expect WWE creative to not use it as a crutch for their booking this time.


----------



## Osize10

Just re-watched GOAT vs Rollins. 

A privilege. I feel like I owe WWE money for the first time in a long time. Dat Chaos Theory... Dat Reverse Cross face...Dat small package.


:bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan :vince3 (1/4) rating


----------



## tabish.f16

Rollins vs Bryan = Match of the Night! What an epic battle. Couple (perhaps more) of stiff spots and Dat reversal by Bryan from the surfboard was EPIC! When Bryan yells before delivering the kick to the head, it seems he is going to knock the head clean off his opponents shoulders!


----------



## rbhayek

He won a match!!!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

tabish.f16 said:


> Rollins vs Bryan = Match of the Night! What an epic battle. Couple (perhaps more) of stiff spots and Dat reversal by Bryan from the surfboard was EPIC! When Bryan yells before delivering the kick to the head, it seems he is going to knock the head clean off his opponents shoulders!


Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


It wasn't that bad, he was suppose to go for a pin bridge since he did that same move to Dolph Ziggler on Smackdown a while ago, but looked more like a release German suplex. Although it looks like he might have slipped a bit since he didn't get good height.


----------



## Geeee

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


Personally, I think they covered up the botch well. It almost looked intentional to set up a kick to the face.


----------



## THANOS

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.







Seriously dude, that's pretty pathetic of you to continually try and be buzzkillington in these threads. Just shut the fuck up and leave please.


----------



## pwlax8

Great match. Which German suplex are we talking about, the one where Bryan did the complete flip over and kicked Rollins, or the one off the rope where Rollins countered it? The first looked like that was meant to happen, where as the latter looked like it got set up wrong, but it ended up looking like a decent, albeit a little awkward spot, anyway.


----------



## tabish.f16

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


It might have been a botch and if it was, they played it off really nice. It transitioned into the kick quite smoothly. Frankly, the match was so good that this little botch went un noticed by many if not all. Also, dont be a killjoy.


----------



## AthenaMark

Ideally..I would want him to face Lesnar at Mania XXX in a great big man/little man match. Clean no bullshit tap out. I could settle for him doing a triple threat WWE title match at Summerslam. ..if only it led to a Rumble win and Mania XXX grand moment.


----------



## Odo

AthenaMark said:


> Ideally..I would want him to face Lesnar at Mania XXX in a great big man/little man match. Clean no bullshit tap out. I could settle for him doing a triple threat WWE title match at Summerslam. ..if only it led to a Rumble win and Mania XXX grand moment.


Problem with Lesnar is that he is purely for megastar feuds only (HHH, Rock etc). His limited dates make building a feud of any substance practically impossible (see his borefest with HHH).

Ryback has the same kind of role, big scary machine (Though not as credible, yet), and I really can see those 2 going forward.


----------



## Saitou Hajime

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


It looked to me like Bryan did a Chaos Theory with a release German suplex, but kept the elevation intentionally low to make the transition to the head kick much smoother.


----------



## Cmpunk91

When is Bryan gonna get his wwe title shot!!? He deserves it! The man is amazing!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

daniel bryan is the best thing going today in wwe and its not even close. it was ziggler until he got injured but bryan is on a whole nother level right now. he deserves to be wwe champion and i hope it happens at money in the bank


----------



## Dasher.

Saitou Hajime said:


> It looked to me like Bryan did a Chaos Theory with a release German suplex, but kept the elevation intentionally low to make the transition to the head kick much smoother.


Had another look at it. He did attempt the chaos theory, but Rollins still had his legs caught underneath Bryan's so he couldn't make the lift. Still, it was covered up really well, and smoothly transitioned into the head kick.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

As you guys know I was at Raw is War at the Warzone last night in Richmond, VA and can tell you one thing, Bryan Danielson is VERY OVER. I tend to go to every Raw or Smackdown in the VA/DC/MD/Philly area and was shocked at how over he was last night in Richmond. Richmond is more a traditional kayfabe town as the faces are usually hugely over which rang true last night. Cena, Paul, and Glen Jacobs got insane pops. However, I was blown the amount of yes chants from the time the gate opened at 6:30 until the time I left the arena at 11:45. 

So for all of you smarks out there who was pissed when Bryan and Glen got paired together in a comedy tag team it sure looks like its working out doesn't it?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Glen.... Really?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Only wrestler who actually got the crowd to wake up last night. Dude, what was wrong with people in attendance? You guys were so quiet I could hear a guy's sneeze from the back row.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Call people smarks yet uses the wrestler's real names. Oh the irony, it hurts.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> As you guys know I was at Raw is War at the Warzone last night in Richmond, VA and can tell you one thing, Bryan Danielson is VERY OVER. I tend to go to every Raw or Smackdown in the VA/DC/MD/Philly area and was shocked at how over he was last night in Richmond. Richmond is more a traditional kayfabe town as the faces are usually hugely over which rang true last night. Cena, Paul, and Glen Jacobs got insane pops. However, I was blown the amount of yes chants from the time the gate opened at 6:30 until the time I left the arena at 11:45.
> 
> So for all of you smarks out there who was pissed when Bryan and Glen got paired together in a comedy tag team it sure looks like its working out doesn't it?


man you again with the fckin names...


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

OMG, you KNOW their real names. You're so cool. How can I be just like you?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Calling Daniel Bryan "Bryan Danielson" is bad enough... but Glen Jacobs. Wow.





PS: Daniel Bryan is not on the Indy's anymore. It's been 3 in a half year's.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Happenstan said:


> OMG, you KNOW their real names. You're so cool. How can I be just like you?


Screw Meltzer, this guy should be the one rating matches!


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I loved when Bryan Danielson joined Glenn Miller and his orchestra for a bally good rendition of Chattanooga Choo Choo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I fucking loved seeing the crowd do the yes chant and really give Daniel the reaction he deserves my god this guy is so over he should be WWE champion


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

WWF at its finest.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I'm going to be honest with you guys I'm usually old school and straight forward at a show. I'm just there to drink beer see good wrestling and start some chants. However last night I had to join in with the fans as they chanted Yes for Bryan. 

Also the crowd really wasn't that dead last night. I've been to some dead crowds in the South some in Richmond, VA and this was one of the better ones. The Raw tapings are VERY long tires the crowd out and there really isn't that much starpower in the company right now. The crowd popped huge at the end of the night for John Cena and Ryan Reeves however.

We will see how the Hampton, VA crowd does next month. 

Also by the way Joe Henning got NO reaction. I'm also concerned for Paul Heyman he appears to be putting on weight he looked 10 pounds heavier than I saw him last month when the WWE was in Roanoke.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

God man, just stop...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Glen?

Ryan Reeves?

Seriously? We back to calling wrestlers by their real name again?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

HOLY FUCK 
this guy again....

top forum heel material in the making. Underrated and already putting Kelly Kelly to shame IMO
this guy's got big shoes to fill but he seems promising and unrelenting enough.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Deptford said:


> HOLY FUCK
> this guy again....
> 
> top forum heel material in the making. Underrated and already putting Kelly Kelly to shame IMO
> this guy's got big shoes to fill but he seems promising and unrelenting enough.


we need a heel vs heel fight. wwefanstan vs Kelly Kelly fan, book it!


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> I'm going to be honest with you guys I'm usually old school and straight forward at a show. I'm just there to drink beer see good wrestling and start some chants.


Haha, this guy's great.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

About annoying heelish gimmicks on here...where´s that Swagger guy?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



FredForeskinn said:


> we need a heel vs heel fight. wwefanstan vs Kelly Kelly fan, book it!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I can't wait for Michael Hickenbottom to come back for another appearance.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Sometimes I wonder if its ''yes'' or Daniel Bryan that is so over. How often do you hear Daniel Bryan chants or something like that. Usually by 10-20 males at most. Orton on the other hand was extremly over. The place exploded when he looked over the ropes and raised his hands.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Steve Blackman! _Real names _


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



FredForeskinn said:


> God man, just stop...


Wait, isn't this the guy who's first post/thread was all about hopping the rail and trying to hit Cena or something? Or am I thinking about someone else?


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



jarrelka said:


> How often do you hear Daniel Bryan chants or something like that.


The chant is so over, they even go crazy insane for Del Rio - a guy with the same chant - when he wrestles wrestling matches. Wait, no they don't.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I loved Cvjetkovich


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

"Over like Rover." Okay there, Scott Hall..


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Lovely.

Oh, and it's Glenn Jacobs. Not Glen.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Hawkke said:


> Wait, isn't this the guy who's first post/thread was all about hopping the rail and trying to hit Cena or something? Or am I thinking about someone else?


you mean me or are you asking me if the op is that guy?


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

lol at this guy using their real names, we got a bad-ass over here!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Calling Daniel Bryan "Bryan Danielson" is bad enough... but Glen Jacobs. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Daniel Bryan is not on the Indy's anymore. It's been 3 in a half year's.


I wonder if OP was pissed because Phil wasn't there.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

The thing about Bryan is that the kids and adults a like are huge fans of him. That is something the WWE has not had over the last few years. I'm so glad they paired him with Glen has that was a few months of great television.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Now its just obvious you´re doing this for red rep.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



jarrelka said:


> Sometimes I wonder if its ''yes'' or Daniel Bryan that is so over. How often do you hear Daniel Bryan chants or something like that. Usually by 10-20 males at most. Orton on the other hand was extremly over. The place exploded when he looked over the ropes and raised his hands.


What makes DB so compelling as a character are his mannerisms and how he connects with an audience. Yes! started as he celebrated an awful DQ victory over the Big Show, and the crowd largely picked it up after the 18 second incident ... this wasn't a manufactured thing like (and I like Ryback) RYBACK RULES, more of a long burning Austin 3:16 crowd moment (I'm in no way saying its on the same level - Austin 3:16 will be looked back upon as something of a minor cultural change - but you get the picture).

Furthermore, the reason that the chant is over is that DB sells it beautifully, he actively seeks out the audience participation, whether it be Yes/No, and he uses the chants to actually feed his character - which is pretty much unique in modern WWE.

Its no secret I'm a massive fan of Daniel Bryan, I try to be as objective as possible ... but right now, there is nobody who is even close in overness across the whole demographic of casuals, hardcores and the middle ground, the IWC. I have a lot of respect for Randy Orton, he was my favorite wrestler while he was in Evolution, but even his most ardent defender would struggle to praise his work and effort in the last year or two. Whether he can get back to his lofty heights remains to be seen, but I certainly hope so!


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



FredForeskinn said:


> you mean me or are you asking me if the op is that guy?


The OP, it was in the General section a few months back.
Which I guess not after looking closer at the join date.
Doh


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> I'm going to be honest with you guys I'm usually old school and straight forward at a show. I'm just there to drink beer see good wrestling and start some chants. However last night I had to join in with the fans as they chanted Yes for Bryan.
> 
> Also the crowd really wasn't that dead last night. I've been to some dead crowds in the South some in Richmond, VA and this was one of the better ones. The Raw tapings are VERY long tires the crowd out and there really isn't that much starpower in the company right now. The crowd popped huge at the end of the night for John Cena and Ryan Reeves however.
> 
> We will see how the Hampton, VA crowd does next month.
> 
> Also by the way Joe Henning got NO reaction. I'm also concerned for Paul Heyman he appears to be putting on weight he looked 10 pounds heavier than I saw him last month when the WWE was in Roanoke.


Crowd sounded DEAD on TV the entire night. The only time they could actually be heard was during the Bryan/Rollins match.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Punkholic said:


> I wonder if OP was pissed because Phil wasn't there.


I think so.:lol


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Punkholic said:


> Crowd sounded DEAD on TV the entire night. The only time they could actually be heard was during the Bryan/Rollins match.


Crowd wasn't extremely loud by any means but it wasn't dead either. I think some of it has to do with how easy it is for the WWE to pick up sound at some arenas vs others. Don't get me wrong I go to all the Philly Raws/PPVs and its a much hotter crowd there however last night's crowd wasn't that bad. I will say they mainly popped loud for the established guys. It left guys like Joe Henning on the outside looking in with no reaction.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> I'm so glad they paired him with Glen has that was a few months of great television.


Still Glenn.

Seriously, if you're going to use Wiki to get peoples first names, at least try to get it right..


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

This guy using their real name geezh


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> Crowd wasn't extremely loud by any means but it wasn't dead either. I think some of it has to do with how easy it is for the WWE to pick up sound at some arenas vs others. Don't get me wrong I go to all the Philly Raws/PPVs and its a much hotter crowd there however last night's crowd wasn't that bad. I will say they mainly popped loud for the established guys. It left guys like *Joe Henning* on the outside looking in with no reaction.


enaldo


----------



## J.S.

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Goddamn, you suck.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Guys I'm only going to address this once so please listen up. I use the names of the performers that I call them when I meet them in person. I don't go to a forum for a TV show and call actors by their stage name that is beyond silly. For instance yesterday when I spoke with Glen Jacobs, and Ronald Killings, and Mike Mizanin I shook their hands called them by their given names and they signed autographs for me.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

so in your mind youre like... friends with them then. that's cute of you to think


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



jarrelka said:


> Sometimes I wonder if its ''yes'' or Daniel Bryan that is so over. How often do you hear Daniel Bryan chants or something like that. Usually by 10-20 males at most. Orton on the other hand was extremly over. The place exploded when he looked over the ropes and raised his hands.


There was huge "Daniel Bryan" and "Let's go Bryan" chants last night, by all the kids no less. Keep in mind that this was in Richmond, VA (In the top 3 of quietest wrestling cities that WWE visits for their tapings). Wait til we get to Chicago, and you'll hear "Daniel Bryan" chants overpowering "YES!" chants and "RKO" chants.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> Guys I'm only going to address this once so please listen up. I use the names of the performers that I call them when I meet them in person. I don't go to a forum for a TV show and call actors by their stage name that is beyond silly. For instance yesterday when I spoke with Glen Jacobs, and Ronald Killings, and Mike Mizanin I shook their hands called them by their given names and they signed autographs for me.


What a dumb idiot, so if you were watching lets say ' The Walking Dead ' would you say Rick Grimes who is the main protagonist of the series, or would you call him by his real name?

If you do, dear god shut the fuck up now please because you dont call them by their real name - you call them by the characters they are playing because thats what were talking about. Were not talking about their real-life reality, were talking about the fictional storylines and characters :faint:


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Haha, your gimmick is so bad it's actually good, thanks mate.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

he's the Austin of PG Era


----------



## 777

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

OP's use of real names reeks of trollishness.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

OP is a re-joiner, I remember this smark, total douchebag.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

His name is Hennig OP, not Henning. FAIL!


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

I remember a year ago a lot of people said that Sheamus was a better performer than Bryan.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



El_Absoluto said:


> I remember a year ago a lot of people said that Sheamus was a better performer than Bryan.


:


----------



## Boss P

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

How was the crowd reaction to April Mendez?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> Guys I'm only going to address this once so please listen up. I use the names of the performers that I call them when I meet them in person. I don't go to a forum for a TV show and call actors by their stage name that is beyond silly. For instance yesterday when I spoke with Glen Jacobs, and Ronald Killings, and Mike Mizanin I shook their hands called them by their given names and they signed autographs for me.


This makes no sense at all. You're not meeting them in person. This is a wrestling forum. Are you just a troll or what?


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Calling Daniel Bryan "Bryan Danielson" is bad enough.


they are the same person man, calm down


----------



## G-Mafia

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> Bryan Danielson, Paul, Glen Jacobs, smarks


This guy.


----------



## insanitydefined

Bryan Danielson? Paul? Glenn? And then he insults smarks in the same post? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Well it seems WWE realized that doing Bryan/Orton so soon at Payback wasn't a great idea, so they are going to flesh it out a bit first. I guess this means we won't be getting Bryan/Cena at MITB or Summerslam.



> - As of this week’s show, there are plans for a program with Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan. While a singles match at WWE Payback was discussed, the feeling was it would be rushing things and if they were going to do it, it needed more build. This is the reason they were paired together to oppose The Shield for the WWE Tag Team Championship.
> 
> - Curtis Axel’s addition into the Intercontinental Championship match at WWE Payback was very last minute and came across that way on TV. One observer commented how the match went from a triple-threat, to a singles back to a triple-threat in a matter of minutes.
> 
> - Axel being announced for a title match pretty much kills any speculation of him being announced as Chris Jericho’s opponent in place of CM Punk. While no one knows for sure, we’re working under the assumption that Punk will be back at the pay-per-view on Sunday.
> 
> - A lot of people backstage actually thought Roman Reigns had chance of winning the WWE Active poll to oppose Daniel Bryan but of course Seth Rollins dominated it. Bryan jokingly told people backstage to vote for Rollins, as he knows what the bout meant to a lot of Ring of Honor fans. The match did nothing but help the stock of both Bryan and Rollins.
> 
> - The tease of pairing Zeb Colter with Antonio Cesaro was intentional. WWE is really high up on Colter and they don’t want to take him off television.
> 
> - We’re told Vince McMahon didn’t like how the John Cena/Ryback segment came across on television.
> 
> source: WNW


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



nevereveragainu said:


> they are the same person man, calm down


His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. He's not on the Indy's anymore in case you're too stupid to realize that.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Paul, Glen

really guy?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

wish he would just shut the fuck up and stop using wrestlers real names. He may be trolling but I don't care. It's irritating as hell.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

*Daniel Bryan is like an expert repair man, he can make anything work.*


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Who else thinks that if Raw last night would have ended after the Daniel Bryan Vs. Seth Rollins match that it would have been a better way to end Raw compared to how it actually ended?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Who cares about Bryan Danielson. I just hope that Phil Brooks will show up for his fight against Christopher Keith Irvine at the next ppv


----------



## DOPA

You know what? I'm happy they are going to flesh it out a bit and take things slow. Bryan should have a natural build to the top to make it that much more memorable and feuding with Orton right now with Orton turning heel would be a good feud to have not just for Bryan but Orton as well.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



4hisdamnself said:


> Who cares about Bryan Danielson. I just hope that Phil Brooks will show up for his fight against Christopher Keith Irvine at the next ppv


:frustrate


----------



## Odo

Jeez, Vince displayed some displeasure at a Cena segment?

If Cesaro pairs with Zeb, pretty much guarantees that he can't feud for the US title again - at least, not with any meaningful feud. I don't dislike the idea of them pairing, but the long term ramifications mean that Cesaro would be boosted to the WHC picture (not necessarily a bad thing in and of itself). There would be no point giving him Zeb unless he is being pushed, given that they love Zeb (and rightfully so).

EDIT: Apologies for the off-topic.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

The fact you called them Bryan Danielson and Glen totally makes you sound like a jackass.


----------



## bigmatic94

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

What ever happened to that guido poster that had a profile pic that looked like mike the situation.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Daniel Bryan is more over than i thought he would be, even the casual fans love this guy, and most of them usually don't care about wrestling ability. It just proves how valuable he is to WWE.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Did "over like rover" sound witty in your head?


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

:clap:clap OP, for better or worse, an impact has been made


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



wwefanstan said:


> For instance yesterday when I spoke with Glen Jacobs, and Ronald Killings, and Mike Mizanin I shook their hands called them by their given names and they signed autographs for me.


:lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

WOW. OP is only 20 some posts in and is already getting that go away heat.

GG to you, sir. GG.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Did "over like rover" sound witty in your head?


Everything sounds witty coming out of Scott Hall's mouth. Scott Hall! Real name alert!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I fucking loved seeing the crowd do the yes chant and really give Daniel the reaction he deserves my god this guy is so over he should be WWE champion


i approve actually with this :clap


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Canelo said:


> :clap:clap OP, for better or worse, an impact has been made


Yeah, I haven't gotten that much of douchebag vibe from someone in a long time. He made me want to punch him. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Osize10

IF there was a botch on the chaos theory, it was converted very nicely to a release German / enziguri. It's hardly worth noting and I felt it was still executed very nicely. It takes nothing away from the flow and sequence of the match.

If anything, it adds to the reputation these guys deserve for converting a supposed botch into a logical sequence. If you ask me, the plan all along was to release and then kick in Rollins' head


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Well it seems WWE realized that doing Bryan/Orton so soon at Payback wasn't a great idea, so they are going to flesh it out a bit first. I guess this means we won't be getting Bryan/Cena at MITB or Summerslam.


Well looks like those of you wanting a slow burn for Bryan got your wish. A feud with Cena at MITB would have catapulted Bryan past the glass ceiling he's been stuck under the past year. Wouldn't of mattered if Vince soured on Bryan, Bryan got injured or whatever...his career at the top would have been made. Now we have to wait. I hope something doesn't go wrong along the way that derails the whole thing.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

OOO LOOK AT ME I CALL WRESTLERS BY THEIR REAL NAMES ARNT I CLEVER... HURR HURR


----------



## Stanford

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


He looks fine!
He look cool...
He's his own man, and he's nobody's fool!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*

Bottom line gents...Vanilla midget or not *Bryan is awesome*...he's funny, excellent in the ring, has character personality...how can you not like him? :side:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Canelo said:


> :clap:clap OP, for better or worse, an impact has been made


:clap agreed. we have ourselves a Heel that just went out and made an impact with less than 20 posts. IWC needs more heels and the "ratingz heels" were getting somewhat stale.


----------



## Odo

Happenstan said:


> Well looks like those of you wanting a slow burn for Bryan got your wish. A feud with Cena at MITB would have catapulted Bryan past the glass ceiling he's been stuck under the past year. Wouldn't of mattered if Vince soured on Bryan, Bryan got injured or whatever...his career at the top would have been made. Now we have to wait. I hope something doesn't go wrong along the way that derails the whole thing.


I think in the long run, WWE will gain 2 or 3 established stars if they book the matches and feuds right. I hope this turns out right, and as has been mentioned elsewhere, Bryan isn't known for being injury prone. Keep fuelling the fire!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



bigmatic94 said:


> What ever happened to that guido poster that had a profile pic that looked like mike the situation.


Hopefully no longer existent like Jersey Shore.


----------



## Happenstan

Stanford said:


> He looks fine!
> He look cool...
> He's his own man, and he's nobody's fool!


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Still gets me.




Canelo said:


> I think in the long run, WWE will gain 2 or 3 established stars if they book the matches and feuds right. I hope this turns out right, and as has been mentioned elsewhere, Bryan isn't known for being injury prone. Keep fuelling the fire!


Hopefully you're right, but time catches up to us all eventually.


----------



## THANOS

*Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



> By Jeffrey Lutz
> 
> During Daniel Bryan's recent run to become WWE's most popular superstar, not once have I heard about how it could all go wrong.
> 
> Fans have come to expect WWE's hottest story lines to lose momentum, and with good reason. The best angles seem to frequently lack follow-through because Vince McMahon loses interest, or a barrage of television shows overexposes certain wrestlers, or due to WWE's inability to change direction when stories start to fizzle out. Fans have seen C.M. Punk lose a meaningless match to Triple H and Dolph Ziggler suffer a concussion before the most important stretch of his career even begins -- an injury that's obviously not his fault -- too many times, and they're now conditioned to expect the worst even when they seem to be getting the best.
> 
> That doesn't seem to be happening with Bryan, at least not yet. Fantasy booking is at an all-time high with calls to give Bryan the championship sooner rather than later. A title match with John Cena, in fact, can't come soon enough. It's never pointed out, at least that I've heard, that WWE is more than likely to find a way to ruin Bryan's momentum because the company isn't even sure what it has in him. WWE's past transgressions with Bryan -- his firing, his quick loss to Sheamus at WrestleMania 28 and his devolving into a comedy character -- aren't coming into play when fans express their hope that Bryan can overtake Cena to become the new face of WWE.
> 
> In fact, those transgressions almost look like they've fallen into place perfectly, like WWE has planned all of this out from Day 1. Bryan's firing only increased his notoriety among the fans who had followed his career in independent promotions to that point, and it gave him an instant credibility with those who didn't because of the aggressive actions that led to his termination. Bryan wasn't hotter than ever upon his return, but it was building to that point. His World Heavyweight Championship run gave Bryan a Punk-like following: adored by internet smart fans who felt as if such an accomplishment was long overdue but not completely embraced by those who weren't yet totally familiar with him.
> 
> Then he became Goat Face, and all bets were off.
> 
> As much as it may pain fans who have been watching the product for decades, the best way to become a household name in WWE is to get over with the kids. Goat Face gave Bryan that opportunity, and he embraced. His in-ring work remained essentially flawless, so the internet fans were still on-board, and Bryan's surprising acting abilities and comedic timing brought aboard fans looking for entertainment first and wrestling second. Bryan's pure wrestling capabilities have caught on with that group, and now there is not a segment of WWE's audience that isn't behind him.
> 
> Bryan and Punk will probably forever be linked because of their backgrounds that brought them through the indy ranks to become top WWE stars despite the lack of traits that typically earn wrestlers those spots. But Bryan may have surpassed Punk's popularity because of his recognition that wrestling isn't real. I'm as big of a Punk fan as anyone, but he would never play a comedy act. He's satisfied, and so are most fans, with essentially playing himself because his microphone work and wrestling ability are virtually unmatched.
> 
> Punk's serious approach is what is keeping from breaking through the class ceiling, while Bryan continues to make cracks in it despite the limitations placed on him by WWE writers who have unnecessarily stalled his career at certain points. Punk is a masterful heel, but his real-life anger that translates on-screen can only take him so far. Bryan possesses an energy, passion and enthusiasm, even for a character he might not prefer to play, that is conveyed in all aspects of his television persona. Even Stone Cold played a comedy character at one point -- it's not beneath anyone.
> 
> WWE, so far, is handling Bryan's self-made push with the right amount of care. Working tag matches that keep him interacting with several other superstars has prevented overexposure while still allowing Bryan to be at the center of an important angle with The Shield. Where his run goes from here is anybody's guess, but everybody seems to be guessing that it can still get better. Fans have hope that WWE will do right by Byran, either because Bryan is the catalyst for his current push and seems to be bulletproof after overcoming so many past obstacles, or because WWE is wisely taking a cautious yet eager approach. Whatever the reason, fans aren't just hoping Bryan stays on top, they're expecting it.


source: pro wrestling DOT net

Very interesting perspective on the Daniel Bryan push and wrestling fans becoming more optimistic after the way the Shield has been handled thus far. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Odo

Happenstan said:


> :Hopefully you're right, but time catches up to us all eventually.


True, but even the most ardent fan of DB (and I consider myself pretty close to that) would struggle to envision what could jump him into a program with Cena ... Ryback and heel Orton are both plausible, and both give the audience a chance to connect with the 'small' upstart, Daniel Bryan.

Cena/Punk worked because Punk was a rebel against the WWE and it's face, John Cena. You can only be as much of a star as your rival lets you be, and I'm not sure if a slingshot to Cenaville would benefit Bryan right now (We want him there for the title, not for the feud, and in my opinion, it should completely be the other way around).


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> He looks fine!
> He look cool...
> He's his own man, and he's nobody's fool!


“He’s done this, 
he’s done that. 
He’s big as a bull and quick as a cat." 

:lmao


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Very interesting perspective on the Daniel Bryan push and wrestling fans becoming more optimistic after the way the Shield has been handled thus far.
> 
> Thoughts?


My worst fear...WWE waits to long or something happens and the window closes on Bryan. I fully admit I could see that happening that is why I want the trigger pulled now. I guess I'd feel better if Bryan getting over was part of Vince's plan, it wasn't. Vince chose Sheamus and 18 seconds. Bryan beat the system and currently continues to do so....but he can only do that for so long.

If Vince is given an option other than Bryan, he'll take it. Same with Punk IMO. He's using Punk cause he has no other choice. I'd bet my giggle berries he wishes someone else (taller, more ryback like) came along and got over huge.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> My worst fear...WWE waits to long or something happens and the window closes on Bryan. I fully admit I could see that happening that is why I want the trigger pulled now. I guess I'd feel better if Bryan getting over was part of Vince's plan, it wasn't. Vince chose Sheamus and 18 seconds. Bryan beat the system....but he can only do that for so long.


Understandable, a look at Jericho 2000 justifies your view, but then fast forward a few years, giving Orton the strap at Summerslam 2004 was a huge mis-step. Not quite the same scenario, but these storylines have infinite potential - try to have faith that they will get them right!


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



Canelo said:


> Understandable, a look at Jericho 2000 justifies your view, but then fast forward a few years, giving Orton the strap at Summerslam 2004 was a huge mis-step. Not quite the same scenario, but these storylines have infinite potential - try to have faith that they will get them right!


Bryan is light years ahead of Orton 04 but I get what you're saying. No choice but to wait and hope. Not like it's new territory for me. I've gotten used to it the past year, even as Hell No has surprised and entertained me.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> My worst fear...WWE waits to long or something happens and the window closes on Bryan. I fully admit I could see that happening that is why I want the trigger pulled now. I guess I'd feel better if Bryan getting over was part of Vince's plan, it wasn't. Vince chose Sheamus and 18 seconds. Bryan beat the system....but he can only do that for so long.


I understand those fears and they are justified with how much WWE has tried to bury Bryan's popularity since he debuted here. However, one thing his detractors always used to say, is how his "YES!" chant popularity was just a phase that would die down after a couple months, but it never did. Bryan has just gotten more and more over ever since mania 28's 18 seconds crap, and now the sky's the limit as a result. Vince couldn't ignore Jeff Hardy's popularity and was poised to give him the world before he left, just like he did with Austin who wasn't who Vince wanted as his top guy at first. 

I think Bryan is going to continue pushing the envelope until WWE and Vince have no choice but to build around him, instead of using him to build around Cena. I'm going to make a prediction and people can quote this post and use it against me if it doesn't come true, but imo and *pending* if WWE continues to book Bryan the way they have been the past few weeks and if they wait til the royal rumble to start his megapush, once he goes up against Cena (hopefully at mania), he will exit that feud as the new Top Face of the Company and be the catalyst in Cena's heel turn (whether it be by facing Cena or because he's so over that Cena is able to turn in a match with Taker).


----------



## Cmpunk91

Who else is rooting for Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins 60 minute Iron man match for the wwe title?!


----------



## Odo

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> Bryan is light years ahead of Orton 04 but I get what you're saying. No choice but to wait and hope. Not like it's new territory for me. I've gotten used to it the past year, even as Hell No has surprised and entertained me.


Put it this way, Vince now is in a position where he can't but help notice he has a megastar on his hands - moreover, one who is already a pre WH champ - he is already credible, as opposed to someone like Ryder in 2011 who was mega over, but they mangled completely).

And yeah, Orton 04 is a bad example in all honesty, but it does give demonstrable evidence that you can pull the trigger too soon - look how ADR has turned out, approximately 0 fucks are given, yet his resume is embarrassingly superior to Bryan's, at this stage.

The feuds will be the making of Bryan, and the bigger the feud, the bigger the prize. I'm with you completely, I think the guy is just sublime and has no peer in terms of ability or audience connection right now. More than anything, WWE like money - they'll get this right.

On a side note, do you think winning an event such as the Rumble (from 1/2), or the WWE MitB against a monstrous lineup would be bigger for Bryan than the actual strap?


----------



## Odo

Cmpunk91 said:


> Who else is rooting for Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins 60 minute Iron man match for the wwe title?!


Would pay money for :homer


----------



## Stanford

I think iron man matches are overrated. Just give them a solid build and more than 20 minutes at a pay per view. You'll get the drool-worthy match you're looking for.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



Canelo said:


> Put it this way, Vince now is in a position where he can't but help notice he has a megastar on his hands - moreover, one who is already a pre WH champ - he is already credible, as opposed to someone like Ryder in 2011 who was mega over, but they mangled completely).
> 
> And yeah, Orton 04 is a bad example in all honesty, but it does give demonstrable evidence that you can pull the trigger too soon - look how ADR has turned out, approximately 0 fucks are given, yet his resume is embarrassingly superior to Bryan's, at this stage.
> 
> The feuds will be the making of Bryan, and the bigger the feud, the bigger the prize. I'm with you completely, I think the guy is just sublime and has no peer in terms of ability or audience connection right now. More than anything, WWE like money - they'll get this right.
> 
> On a side note, do you think winning an event such as the Rumble (from 1/2), or the WWE MitB against a monstrous lineup would be bigger for Bryan than the actual strap?


Winning the rumble is ALWAYS bigger than winning a MITB match. Not only do you get a title shot you headline Mania. Bigger than the strap itself however...I dunno. I can see it both ways. Winning the strap off Cena clean would be bigger. Winning it off Del Rio...not so much.


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> I think iron man matches are overrated. Just just them a solid build and more than 20 minutes at a pay per view. You'll get the drool-worthy match you're looking for.


I'd say let the big time matches last around 35 minutes, which is just enough time to see plenty of their moveset and leave out all of the rest periods. :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Cmpunk91 said:


> Who else is rooting for Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins 60 minute Iron man match for the wwe title?!


Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins in an iron man match would be the IWC's wet dream make it happen WWE


----------



## Londrick

THANOS said:


> Well it seems WWE realized that doing Bryan/Orton so soon at Payback wasn't a great idea, so they are going to flesh it out a bit first. I guess this means we won't be getting Bryan/Cena at MITB or Summerslam.


Could still happen @ Summerslam with Bryan beating Orton @ MITB, then the next night cutting a promo saying he's going after the title or have him win a #1 contender battle royal.



Cmpunk91 said:


> Who else is rooting for Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins 60 minute Iron man match for the wwe title?!


I'd rather it be like 25 minute so it's easier to watch multiple times. Even a great iron man match is a chore to watch more than few times.


----------



## Beatles123

Now I'm glad WWE are gonna give Bryan a feud with build, but god DAMN did I want him in a match with Cena! I hopee they do it sometime this year.


----------



## THANOS

Dunmer said:


> Could still happen @ Summerslam with Bryan beating Orton @ MITB, then the next night cutting a promo saying he's going after the title or have him win a #1 contender battle royal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather it be like 25 minute so it's easier to watch multiple times. Even a great iron man match is a chore to watch more than few times.


That's a good point but I think what gets me is WWE seeing it as a "feud" between Bryan and Orton, which usually means it'll last a couple months, but you never know I guess. Maybe WWE just feeds Orton to Bryan at MITB and simply moves on from there.


----------



## Happenstan

Dunmer is right. 60 minutes is too long even for the wrestlers. Rest holds galore. 30 minute iron man matches would be perfect. No reason for WWE not to change up the iron man format and with 30 minutes even mid-carders could occasionally have one.




THANOS said:


> WWE seeing it as a "feud" between Bryan and Orton, which usually means it'll last a couple months



Just so long as Bryan/Orton doesn't go the way of Christian/Orton.


----------



## 751161

:bryan last night was just, yeah. :mark: The crowd was pretty dead last night in my opinion, but when Bryan was on, they went bat crazy! Guy is so over right now and I'm absolutely loving his character progression. Looks like WWE is going the right way so far, looking forward to a potential Bryan/Orton feud. Something we've not really seen.


----------



## Odo

Happenstan said:


> Dunmer is right. 60 minutes is too long even for the wrestlers. Rest holds galore. 30 minute iron man matches would be perfect. No reason for WWE not to change up the iron man format and with 30 minutes even mid-carders could occasionally have one.


I'd argue that unless it is a submission heavy match, 2 out of 3 falls is better for that timeframe, elsewise both superstars wind up looking like they can't kick out of anything, and harms future matches they participate in.

The upshot is: Give more DB / Seth


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Pro Wrestling.NET Blogs on Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> source: pro wrestling DOT net
> 
> Very interesting perspective on the Daniel Bryan push and wrestling fans becoming more optimistic after the way the Shield has been handled thus far.
> 
> Thoughts?


Very interesting article. The part where they mention Daniel Bryan getting over with all types of demographics is spot on. CM Punk has taken a more real character approach the top that might have limits, while Daniel Bryan is literally doing a more WWE machine approach. That may be the key to success for Daniel Bryan. He is like fresh ingredients taking a chance with WWEs cooks. There is always a chance WWE kills his momentum, but if they don't he could be a big star by going through WWEs machine.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Bryan needs to be 2014 Royal Rumble winner.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Bryan v Rollins 60 min iron man match :mark:

BOOK IT VINCE :vince2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Glaced a few pages and didn't see it, so here is just something from Mick Foley's AMA (Ask me Anything) on Reddit today, he's a Bryan supporter:


----------



## hazuki

I'd buy that..


----------



## Odo

I miss inhumane stipulation matches


----------



## Chicago Warrior

hazuki said:


> I'd buy that..


Same, would definitely spill out some money.


----------



## Fact

From an interview with Kane


> Bryan is younger and wilder. Even though the duo won the WWE’s Tag Team Championship in 2012 and held onto it until May, it hasn’t exactly been a smooth ride. Look for more bumps, thumps and surprises when “WWE Live” comes to the Mobile Civic Center on Friday, June 21, and Team Hell No challenges The Shield in an attempt to take back the title.
> 
> “What’s really amazing is that after all these years, I’ve become the voice of reason,” said Kane, laughing at the irony. “If you’d told me years ago that I would be the sane person on a tag team, I would have told you you were crazy. But I have been.
> 
> “In all seriousness, the past year, I’ve really enjoyed it, maybe more so than any other time in my career,” he said. “It has allowed me to do things I’ve never done before.”
> 
> Kane has generally been a pretty dark character – as you’d expect from someone presented as the son of spooky manager Paul Bearer and half-brother of Bearer’s protégé, the Undertaker. But now he gets to show a bit of humor, maybe even be something of a father figure.
> 
> “It’s a very intriguing relationship,” Kane said. “With Daniel I’ve been able to show a completely different side.”
> 
> “Daniel Bryan might be the most talented guy on the roster right now,” he said. “I think he’s the best technical wrestler we have, and he’s also one of those guys who’s been able to forge a connection with our fans. And people who are able to do that are very successful.”


http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2013/06/as_wwe_heads_for_mobile_wrestl.html


----------



## AthenaMark

Stanford said:


> I think iron man matches are overrated. Just give them a solid build and more than 20 minutes at a pay per view. You'll get the drool-worthy match you're looking for.


Youre wrong. When someone is good enough and engaging enough to do a Iron Man, you wouldn't get bored and damn sure wouldn't think it's overrated. Bryan is a genius in the ring. He can definitely wrestle a storytold Iron Man match..who can keep up with him? That's the only question of worth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DatKidMog said:


> Bryan v Rollins 60 min iron man match :mark:
> 
> BOOK IT VINCE :vince2


If only.. :homer


----------



## Jammy

Fact said:


> From an interview with Kane


Thanks for posting, great read. I'll miss Kane when he retires, what a legend.


----------



## Jammy

Too bad a guy like Bryan is stuck in a Tag match again on a PPV, maybe its a good thing considering Ryback/Cena will be given the most time, snoozefest.


----------



## Stanford

I don't have anything against 60 minute matches. It's the format I dislike. Part of the enjoyment of a wrestling match is knowing that it could end at any second. I find the finish to most ironman matches to be incredibly underwhelming. Hell, the most famous of all the ironman matches ended in sudden death fashion. 

If they want to book a 60 minute match... Fine. Just do it the old school way and make it one fall.


----------



## Bl0ndie

Fact said:


> From an interview with Kane
> 
> http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2013/06/as_wwe_heads_for_mobile_wrestl.html


I have enjoyed Kanes work this year and enjoyed seeing a side of him we rarely get to see.... however... if he doesnt snap and fuck some people up before he retires Ill be livid.


----------



## Odo

Bl0ndie said:


> I have enjoyed Kanes work this year and enjoyed seeing a side of him we rarely get to see.... however... if he doesnt snap and fuck some people up before he retires Ill be livid.


I'm hoping he has one more monster run in him.


----------



## Sheen

*So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-shop-bleacher-creatures-photos

Pretty sure his now getting push when his only one of six superstars in the company to get this new product licensed.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

I'll bet Brie is pissed. She's supposed to be the only one to get to play with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

not going to lie those dolls look like shit lol...the only one that looks remotely close to a wwe superstar is the sheamus doll


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

going to buy a bryan one and hang it in the car :ex:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

Those toys are hideous. Only the Sheamus doll is close and Ryback's expression towards the doll captures the entire collection perfectly.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

They should do D Bry condoms they be the GOAT and sell like hotcakes.


----------



## insanitydefined

They need to make one for AJ. Only life sized. And inflatable.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

I thought Brie Bella was Daniel's toy


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*



insanitydefined said:


> They need to make one for AJ. Only life sized. And inflatable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I second (Y)


----------



## Osize10

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

LOL at the Cena doll...WTF? Let's just get some average joe doll and dress him in Cena clothes!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

They look like those Xbox avatars.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*



Kling Klang said:


> They should do D Bry condoms they be the GOAT and sell like hotcakes.


:vince


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

The Kane one is probably the worst.


----------



## Punkholic

*Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



> Kane recently spoke to AL.com to promote the upcoming WWE Live Event from Mobile, Alabama on June 21st. During the interview, the veteran WWE superstar put over Daniel Bryan as one of the most talented performers on the roster.
> 
> *“Daniel Bryan might be the most talented guy on the roster right now. I think he’s the best technical wrestler we have, and he’s also one of those guys who’s been able to forge a connection with our fans. And people who are able to do that are very successful.”*
> 
> Kane added that he's had a great time teaming with Bryan because it's been creatively fulfilling and has allowed him to "show a completely different side" to his character.
> 
> *"The past year, I’ve really enjoyed it, maybe more so than any other time in my career,” Kane said. “It has allowed me to do things I’ve never done before.”*
> 
> *Full interview:* http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2013/06/as_wwe_heads_for_mobile_wrestl.html


*Source:* Lordsofpain.net


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

Those dolls are hideous fpalm


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

I am kind of curious as to who these are marketed to? :lol


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*



insanitydefined said:


> They need to make one for AJ. Only life sized. And inflatable.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao :lmao Repped you (Y)


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*

Ahh Kane is the one of the best, one of those guys not afraid to do what helps others and not just himself.
Mad respect for that man!


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

Now they just need Diva body pillows and its all complete!


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*

*Daniel Bryan is good ya but IMO Alberto Del Rio is the best technical wrestler in the WWE.*


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*










Awesome.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Daniel Bryan is good ya but IMO Alberto Del Rio is the best technical wrestler in the WWE.*


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Daniel Bryan is good ya but IMO Alberto Del Rio is the best technical wrestler in the WWE.*


I see you getting a lot of red rep for this post, mate :/


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*










:lol


----------



## Beatles123

Bump for latest thread merge!










(Made it myself!)


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: So Daniel Bryan is one of 6 superstars who gets a new toy*

The Cena doll looks like Randy Orton in a Cena shirt.


----------



## tigermaskfan23




----------



## HiddenViolence

After watching RAW it's even more clear Bryan shouldn't turn and Orton should do Sunday at Payback. I want Orton to RKO Daniel to cost them the match. Bryan turning would just be ridiculous considering he's one of, if not the most over person in the company right now.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



Punkholic said:


> I see you getting a lot of red rep for this post, mate :/


*Well I guess they missed the part where I stated it was my opinion, not fact.*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Well I guess they missed the part where I stated it was my opinion, not fact.*


People can still judge opinions you know..


----------



## NikkiSixx

> *Bryan is younger and wilder.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Daniel Bryan is good ya but IMO Alberto Del Rio is the best technical wrestler in the WWE.*


No way, Bryan is probably the best technical wrestler in the US, never mind WWE. There's a reason he's been voted "Best Technical Wrestler of the year" every year since 2005 by Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*

the del rio comment is an obvious attempt to start something. something that ridiculous doesn't warrant a response.

anyway, i forgot how much fun it is to watch your favorite kick ass and have the whole crowd cheering for him. all my favs have been heels for a long time. it's so much fun. i'm loving that everyone is giving him credit for being the best wrestler too. d bryan is on fire!


----------



## RebelArch86

I think the punk doll looks really cool, and the d bry one is funny, great gag gift, don't know why trolls always got to troll.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



Riddle101 said:


> No way, Bryan is probably the best technical wrestler in the US, never mind WWE. There's a reason he's been voted "Best Technical Wrestler of the year" every year since 2005 by Wrestling Observer.


*Well just because Obama got re-elected doesn't mean I voted for him, you know?*



Jingoro said:


> the del rio comment is an obvious attempt to start something. something that ridiculous doesn't warrant a response.


*Huh? I guess in your little world, everyone who isn't a Bryan mark is a troll? I give props to Bryan, he's a good wrestler. I just prefer Del Rio and his style of wrestling.*


----------



## RebelArch86

The Boy Wonder said:


> Aren't you going to mention the botched rolling German Suplex? Very clumsy with that move tonight.


lmao WWE fanboy logic when they see a new move. Obvious botch didn't look like a move of doom.


----------



## insanitydefined

Alright, Ryback wins some points from me for that picture. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



Like A Boss said:


>


literally laughing out loud. good form. when I have more rep, I'm coming back for you.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Canelo said:


> What makes DB so compelling as a character are his mannerisms and how he connects with an audience. Yes! started as he celebrated an awful DQ victory over the Big Show, and the crowd largely picked it up after the 18 second incident ... this wasn't a manufactured thing like (and I like Ryback) RYBACK RULES, more of a long burning Austin 3:16 crowd moment (I'm in no way saying its on the same level - Austin 3:16 will be looked back upon as something of a minor cultural change - but you get the picture).
> 
> Furthermore, the reason that the chant is over is that DB sells it beautifully, he actively seeks out the audience participation, whether it be Yes/No, and he uses the chants to actually feed his character - which is pretty much unique in modern WWE.
> 
> Its no secret I'm a massive fan of Daniel Bryan, I try to be as objective as possible ... but right now, there is nobody who is even close in overness across the whole demographic of casuals, hardcores and the middle ground, the IWC. I have a lot of respect for Randy Orton, he was my favorite wrestler while he was in Evolution, but even his most ardent defender would struggle to praise his work and effort in the last year or two. Whether he can get back to his lofty heights remains to be seen, but I certainly hope so!


Dont get me wrong I even got a few redreps for that comment. I am a huge Daniel Bryan fan myself (check my sig) but I cant help but wonder how over he would be if it wasnt for that chant. Its really nice to see him get this push because he is one of the most wellrounded workers in wrestling today.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Well just because Obama got re-elected doesn't mean I voted for him, you know?*
> 
> Yes but the guy has managed to win Best Technical wrestler 7 years in a row. That's something that no other wrestler has done. The guy was even beating out Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle while they were/are still performers. I just think it's something to consider. But he's by far the best wrestler in WWE.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Kane Talks About Daniel Bryan Being WWE's Most Talented Performer*



YunisTaker said:


> *Well just because Obama got re-elected doesn't mean I voted for him, you know?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Huh? I guess in your little world, everyone who isn't a Bryan mark is a troll? I give props to Bryan, he's a good wrestler. I just prefer Del Rio and his style of wrestling.*


Buddy, Bryan does Del Rio's style of wrestling better than Del Rio.

Del Rio's style of wrestling = enziguri's, kicks, arm isolation moves, his cross armbreaker, a german suplex, the backcracker, some generic lucha highflying, and the occasional moonsault. 

Bryan's style of wrestling = way more aggressive and real looking kicks, vicious elbows and knees, a better german suplex as well as an occasional chaos theory, explosive flips and dropkicks, unrivaled intensity, and absolutely immense submissions and isolation moves.


----------



## Odo

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



jarrelka said:


> Dont get me wrong I even got a few redreps for that comment. I am a huge Daniel Bryan fan myself (check my sig) but I cant help but wonder how over he would be if it wasnt for that chant. Its really nice to see him get this push because he is one of the most wellrounded workers in wrestling today.


Redreps for that was harsh, was a perfectly legit question  I think if it wasn't Yes/No, he would have found another way, its his character that audiences buy into, the chant is a medium to express it.


----------



## RebelArch86

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=154665613&page=4

D Bry taking over threads on body building forum.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Bryan Danielson is Over Like Rover*



Snoth said:


> The fact you called them Bryan Danielson and Glen totally makes you sound like a jackass.


1. what is a jackass?

2. how does doing that make you a "jackass"?

3. Umad?



CM Punk Is A God said:


> His WWE name is Daniel Bryan. He's not on the Indy's anymore in case you're too stupid to realize that.


His name is irrelevant, its the man that counts


----------



## Duke Silver

Is it scary to think that if WWE handle this right Bryan could become even more popular? 

I'll be over-the-moon if D-Bry is cemented as a main-eventer; If he wins the WWE title, I might as well retire as a wrestling fan. Nothing could beat that moment.


----------



## validreasoning

Duke Silver said:


> If he wins the WWE title, I might as well retire as a wrestling fan. Nothing could beat that moment.


generico winning wwe title could top it


----------



## Da Silva

validreasoning said:


> generico winning wwe title could top it


Daneil Bryan vs. Rami Zayn main eventing a PPV, for the WWE title.


----------



## Punkholic

*Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

The reaction Bryan got last Monday night was huge. Much bigger than Cena's in my opinion. He has been getting huge pops for a while now and that leads to my question:

*Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

I'd say so yes, only because people are bored of John Cena and his terrible gimmick


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

I'd say he is more over as a face but in terms of reaction overall from jump its Cena. Yeah he gets booed and cheered but its still a reaction the audience is giving him :lawler


----------



## etta411

YES! YES! YES!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

If you think bryan is more over than cena all vote on the WWE APP :cole3


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Yes, definitely. Not only does he get 100% positive reaction, he has the crowd interested in everything he does whereas Cena's reactions don't seem to be as loud as they used to be anymore. Maybe I need to recheck but my complete indifference to him may have led to me getting the impression that others in the live audience agree with me.

A better comparison would be Bryan and Orton. By far the two most over guys and pairing them together as they are doing right now only makes the crowds go crazy!


----------



## Schmoove

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

yes, and its not even close.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

YES YES YES and if Bryan goes heel then I truley believe that the only reason Bryan went heel is that he was becoming a bigger face then cena. I hope HHH stops Vince from fuckin up DB hot streak


----------



## The Chick Magnet

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

John Cena needs to Pander to the crowd to get them excited.

Daniel Bryan does not even need to do anything. His mere appearance makes people high.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

At some point all Batista, Undertaker, Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, and possibly even Sheamus have been more over than John Cena. But WWE don't care because John Cena is the perfect marketing product of the PG-Era so he won't be replaced no matter what.


----------



## wwefanstan

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Is Bryan Danielson more over in terms of face pops from the crowd? Certainly. I was at Raw this week and his pop was one of the biggest since attitude era Steve Austin. We must remember the kids, parents, and adults all cheer for Bryan. Probably the only guy on the roster you can say that for.

However, currently John still makes the WWE far more money as those same little kids who do the YES chants all still buy Cena tshirts. Each time I go to a show I'm shocked at how much merchandise Cena still moves about a decade in.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Punkholic said:


> The reaction Bryan got last Monday night was huge. Much bigger than Cena's in my opinion. He has been getting huge pops for a while now and that leads to my question:
> 
> *Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*


:bron2 :busta


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> :bron2 :busta


Do you need some help spelling rules?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Interceptor88 said:


> At some point all Batista, Undertaker, Randy Orton, *John Cena*, and possibly even Sheamus have been more over than *John Cena*. But WWE don't matter because John Cena is the perfect marketing product of the PG-Era so he won't be replaced no matter what.


John Cena has been more over than John Cena? What the actual fuck!?


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

When would people understand it's just the chant,
the day it dies bryan also dies,
just like ryback


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

At this very moment in time I would say you have a valid argument. But like him or hate him, Cena is still the #1 in the WWE world overall.

But if rumors are true and we get Cena/Bryan for July & August I guess we wil lget to find out for sure.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Yeah he is.

Cena is kept as top guy purely for PR reasons.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



PacoAwesome said:


> John Cena has been more over than John Cena? What the actual fuck!?


I think he might be talking about Juan Cena.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



PacoAwesome said:


> John Cena has been more over than John Cena? What the actual fuck!?


Rise above, my friend. 

Fixed!


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Michael Cole is more over than Cena


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



PacoAwesome said:


> John Cena has been more over than John Cena? What the actual fuck!?



LOL He edited.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> When would people understand it's just the chant,
> the day it dies bryan also dies,
> just like ryback


Bryan gets cheered through his entrance and his matches. So, it's obviously not just the "YES" chant that is over...it's Bryan as a whole.


----------



## x78

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

I can't believe this thread exists. Cena is barely over right now, whereas Bryan is just about as over on a regular basis as anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Indeed he is, Bryan's probably the most over guy on the roster right now.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Punkholic said:


> Bryan gets cheered through his entrance and his matches. So, it's obviously not just the "YES" chant that is over...it's Bryan as a whole.


ok let's anylize when it comes to wwe fans you have three parts of them that matter
children,teenagers,adults males/females
i think one can't guess what the seniot citizens would like
if you take children,f.adults.teenagers(most of them) they all cheer his ''chants'' even me when ever he comes i yell infront of my tvset but i don't care much about bryan himself,
then there M.adults they not only cheer his chant but bryan himself
so my point is proven,
when his chants die his pops will only be limited to male adults.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



PacoAwesome said:


> John Cena has been more over than John Cena? What the actual fuck!?


If the wwe fuck it all up this year, this is the route we could be going down. Cena feuding with himself and going over.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> ok let's anylize when it comes to wwe fans you have three parts of them that matter
> children,teenagers,adults males/females
> i think one can't guess what the seniot citizens would like
> if you take children,f.adults.teenagers(most of them) they all cheer his ''chants'' even me when ever he comes i yell infront of my tvset but i don't care much about bryan himself,
> then there M.adults they not only cheer his chant but bryan himself
> so my point is proven,
> when his chants die his pops will only be limited to male adults.


Okay, now in English please.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

Bryan, punk, y2j, taker, hhh, and brock are all more over than cena


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*

They need to bring out a new t-shirt and make it appealing to kids. It's so simple.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Da Silva said:


> Okay, now in English please.


why don't you go and learn it first,
or maybe you need an eye checkup.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> why don't you go and learn it first,
> or maybe you need an eye checkup.


The obvious issue here is that you neither know anything about wrestling or how to construct a clear concise argument using the English language that conforms to correct grammar and spelling. My grasp of the language is clearly not the problem.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> When would people understand it's just the chant,
> the day it dies bryan also dies,
> just like ryback





Cena rulz12345 said:


> ok let's anylize when it comes to wwe fans you have three parts of them that matter
> children,teenagers,adults males/females
> i think one can't guess what the seniot citizens would like
> if you take children,f.adults.teenagers(most of them) they all cheer his ''chants'' even me when ever he comes i yell infront of my tvset but i don't care much about bryan himself,
> then there M.adults they not only cheer his chant but bryan himself
> so my point is proven,
> when his chants die his pops will only be limited to male adults.


Wrong, completely wrong.

On the last Raw there were big Daniel Bryan chants that were mainly Children, teenagers and women. And it's not the first time either, its been happening quite regularly for a while. In the smark heavy cities like New York, Chicago, Philly, and pretty much anywhere in Canada or the UK he is heavily over with the adult male and female population. In fact the last time they were in Canada Bryan was cheered by pretty much everyone in the building from all age demographics.

As far as the "only his chant is over" argument is concerned that argument has been proved wrong many many times. Sheamus tried using the chants himself against Bryan and got booed, Del Rio has been trying to use Si! and only gets a big response in areas that are heavily hispanic. And he has to really try to get them going. The only person that's ever gotten a big reaction with the Yes Chants for a sustained period is AJ and even then its not even close to Bryan. And let's not forget how heavily intertwined AJ's career has been with Bryan's, so there is that big connection there. She was with Bryan when he started the chants as a heel, people don't forget these things.

Not only that if only the chants were over, you wouldn't have people going nuts chanting Yes at every single thing Bryan does, from the moment he comes out of the curtain, throughout the match and at the end if he wins. People wouldn't be as heavily invested in his matches, cheering and going nuts throughout. If the chant was the only thing over, these things wouldn't be happening. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Especially when you take into consideration all the evidence I've presented.

And let's be honest here, you are using these arguments as an effort to protect your boy Cena who hasn't been universally cheered by all demographics in years in the way Bryan has...maybe not even ever.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Da Silva said:


> The obvious issue here is that you neither know anything about wrestling or how to construct a clear concise argument using the English language that conforms to correct grammar and spelling. My grasp of the language is clearly not the problem.


and you say that on the basis of.....?


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> and you say that on the basis of.....?


Everything you've written in this thread.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Da Silva said:


> The obvious issue here is that you neither know anything about wrestling or how to construct a clear concise argument using the English language that conforms to correct grammar and spelling. My grasp of the language is clearly not the problem.


nor*
Not to mention the lack of any commas whatsoever
If you're going to be a dick about it, make sure your own grammar is perfect

Disclaimer:

Mine isn't - I just wanted to make a point


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Crusade said:


> Wrong, completely wrong.
> 
> On the last Raw there were big Daniel Bryan chants that were mainly Children, teenagers and women. And it's not the first time either, its been happening quite regularly for a while. In the smark heavy cities like New York, Chicago, Philly, and pretty much anywhere in Canada or the UK he is heavily over with the adult male and female population. In fact the last time they were in Canada Bryan was cheered by pretty much everyone in the building from all age demographics.
> 
> As far as the "only his chant is over" argument is concerned that argument has been proved wrong many many times. Sheamus tried using the chants himself against Bryan and got booed, Del Rio has been trying to use Si! and only gets a big response in areas that are heavily hispanic. And he has to really try to get them going. The only person that's ever gotten a big reaction with the Yes Chants for a sustained period is AJ and even then its not even close to Bryan. And let's not forget how heavily intertwined AJ's career has been with Bryan's, so there is that big connection there. She was with Bryan when he started the chants as a heel, people don't forget these things.
> 
> Not only that if only the chants were over, you wouldn't have people going nuts chanting Yes at every single thing Bryan does, from the moment he comes out of the curtain, throughout the match and at the end if he wins. People wouldn't be as heavily invested in his matches, cheering and going nuts throughout. If the chant was the only thing over, these things wouldn't be happening. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Especially when you take into consideration all the evidence I've presented.
> 
> And let's be honest here, you are using these arguments as an effort to protect your boy Cena who hasn't been universally cheered by all demographics in years in the way Bryan has...maybe not even ever.


i could just reply to you on your john cena accusation but any answer would'nt satisfy you cause you are one of those irritating bryan fans that would yell at everyone who does'nt include him in their all tim GOAT list,
but taking your statement in account if you've seen triple h,undertaker they have not recieved constant big pops they used to reicive before 2011 so does that mean just because the don't get big pops on a constant basis anymore they are'nt more over with the fans than daniel bryan.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Fandanceboy said:


> nor*
> Not to mention the lack of any commas whatsoever
> If you're going to be a dick about it, make sure your own grammar is perfect
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> Mine isn't - I just wanted to make a point


I never said my grammar is perfect, just that his is atrocious. At the very least, try to make what you say slightly easy to digest for others.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Schmoove said:


> yes, and its not even close.


Exactly. Hope they pull the trigger on a huge singles push for him after Sunday...


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> i could just reply to you on your john cena accusation but any answer would'nt satisfy you cause you are one of those irritating bryan fans that would yell at everyone who does'nt include him in their all tim GOAT list,
> but taking your statement in account if you've seen triple h,undertaker they have not recieved constant big pops they used to reicive before 2011 so does that mean just because the don't get big pops on a constant basis anymore they are'nt more over with the fans than daniel bryan.


Wrestling term for the thread: *Over*
Accepted by fans. A face wrestler is considered over when he is being cheered and supported by fans, whereas a heel is considered over when he is booed and hated. The term suggests that the fans are buying into what the wrestler is selling, meaning his character and perceived abilities. Since outcomes of matches are predetermined and participants are not actively competing to win a match, winning a match is referred to as "going over" in the wrestling industry. To lose to another wrestler in a match is referred to as "putting him over." Other ways to put over another wrestler is to convincingly sell his offense, or to give an interview that talks up the main qualities and abilities of another wrestler's character.

Daniel Bryan is Over, and is certainly more over than Cena.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Da Silva said:


> Everything you've written in this thread.


okay now i get it,you just lake the art of arguing with proof,
hope,my perfect grammer satisfies your big grammer filled ego.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> i could just reply to you on your john cena accusation but any answer would'nt satisfy you cause you are one of those irritating bryan fans that would yell at everyone who does'nt include him in their all tim GOAT list,
> but taking your statement in account if you've seen triple h,undertaker they have not recieved constant big pops they used to reicive before 2011 so does that mean just because the don't get big pops on a constant basis anymore they are'nt more over with the fans than daniel bryan.


Lol you don't even know me. No I am not one to say Bryan is one of the GOATs and most people who say that aren't serious anyway, its just a way to express their fandom.

And the biggest difference between the people you named and Cena is that HHH and Taker are both cheered universally nearly 100% or at least respected enough not to get booed by the majority of people, same with Bryan. We already know Cena doesn't have that sort of reaction. That tells you everything right there.

And your defence of Cena is blatantly obvious.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Punkholic said:


> The reaction Bryan got last Monday night was huge. Much bigger than Cena's in my opinion. He has been getting huge pops for a while now and that leads to my question:
> 
> *Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*


Dude, you see that there's this huge DB thread in this section yet almost every day, you insist on making separate threads about him. Chill out.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Fandanceboy said:


> nor*
> Not to mention the lack of any commas whatsoever
> If you're going to be a dick about it, make sure your own grammar is perfect
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> Mine isn't - I just wanted to make a point


so iam not the only one who is irritated with these as you said:
perfect grammer dicks.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Crusade said:


> Wrong, completely wrong.
> 
> On the last Raw there were big Daniel Bryan chants that were mainly Children, teenagers and women. And it's not the first time either, its been happening quite regularly for a while. In the smark heavy cities like New York, Chicago, Philly, and pretty much anywhere in Canada or the UK he is heavily over with the adult male and female population. In fact the last time they were in Canada Bryan was cheered by pretty much everyone in the building from all age demographics.
> 
> As far as the "only his chant is over" argument is concerned that argument has been proved wrong many many times. Sheamus tried using the chants himself against Bryan and got booed, Del Rio has been trying to use Si! and only gets a big response in areas that are heavily hispanic. And he has to really try to get them going. The only person that's ever gotten a big reaction with the Yes Chants for a sustained period is AJ and even then its not even close to Bryan. And let's not forget how heavily intertwined AJ's career has been with Bryan's, so there is that big connection there. She was with Bryan when he started the chants as a heel, people don't forget these things.
> 
> Not only that if only the chants were over, you wouldn't have people going nuts chanting Yes at every single thing Bryan does, from the moment he comes out of the curtain, throughout the match and at the end if he wins. People wouldn't be as heavily invested in his matches, cheering and going nuts throughout. If the chant was the only thing over, these things wouldn't be happening. It doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Especially when you take into consideration all the evidence I've presented.
> 
> And let's be honest here, you are using these arguments as an effort to protect your boy Cena who hasn't been universally cheered by all demographics in years in the way Bryan has...maybe not even ever.












Excellent post Crusade. I couldn't have said it any better myself. :clap


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They need to bring out a new t-shirt and make it appealing to kids. It's so simple.


Or they could bring back the YES! shirt, now that he doesn't do "NO!" anymore. If you notice, he does the YES! motion in his entrance now.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Is Bryan currently more over than Cena?*



Da Silva said:


> Wrestling term for the thread: *Over*
> Accepted by fans. A face wrestler is considered over when he is being cheered and supported by fans, whereas a heel is considered over when he is booed and hated. The term suggests that the fans are buying into what the wrestler is selling, meaning his character and perceived abilities. Since outcomes of matches are predetermined and participants are not actively competing to win a match, winning a match is referred to as "going over" in the wrestling industry. To lose to another wrestler in a match is referred to as "putting him over." Other ways to put over another wrestler is to convincingly sell his offense, or to give an interview that talks up the main qualities and abilities of another wrestler's character.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is Over, and is certainly more over than Cena.



Word of the Day: *School*
The Place _Da Silva_ just took _Cena rulz12345._

2013 Cena fans are so funny. They go to any length possible to make their hero look good. Hell, why did Angelina Jolie get a mastectomy to prevent breast cancer when she could have just slapped a "Hustle Loyalty Respect" sticker on them and accomplished the same result?


----------



## Londrick

He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


Game, set, match, thread.


----------



## Bushmaster

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


That argument made my post look stupid. I completely agree, I thought Cena is more over just because overall crowd reaction but yeah the ppl that boo Cena cheer DB so therefor his overall reaction is actually bigger than Cena's :bryan

+1 rep for you :yes


----------



## dualtamac

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


No debating that at all. 100% correct.


----------



## Punkholic

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


Most accurate comment I've read on this thread so far (Y)


----------



## Da Silva

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


Winner.


----------



## Happenstan

_Taken from the "Idiots in Creative" Thread:_



Choke2Death said:


> Don't believe everything you hear. I say wait before you get pissed about some rumors that suggests they may be stupid _again_.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I can even believe this. The Ryback feud is used to put over Cena? Really? What the fuck is this? Can anyone other than Taker at Mania "put over" Cena after he defeated The Rock? Surely they're not this delusional.


Maybe so when Bryan beats him at MITB it looks even bigger and better than a win over Cena alone does? The shocking thing about that report is that Bryan is gonna be rematching with Cena at Summerslam. This is gonna be a feud not a 1 and done like originally thought.

_EDIT: Maybe this should be moved to the Payback thread as well. I figured it belonged here instead since that thread is exclusively about heel turns but I could be wrong._


----------



## Osize10

Hmmm...what could I possibly add to this discussion?...

Oh what the hell....



:bryan


----------



## NearFall

Happenstan said:


> Maybe so when Bryan beats him at MITB it looks even bigger and better than a win over Cena alone does? The shocking thing about that report is that Bryan is gonna be rematching with Cena at Summerslam. This is gonna be a feud not a 1 and done like originally thought.[/I]


Cena won't seem any bigger just for beating RyBack, RyBack has lost for the past 6 months. You're getting ahead of yourself. I am a massive Bryan fan but to go out and just assume he will be beating Cena because of some report of a rematch? Crazy. Punk/Bryan last year had rematches, without a title change. If they want a feud they will do booking to give a cause for a rematch, like last year, and like RyBack/Cena so far.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


Correct! :brees


----------



## Happenstan

NearFall said:


> Cena won't seem any bigger just for beating RyBack, RyBack has lost for the past 6 months. You're getting ahead of yourself. I am a massive Bryan fan but to go out and just assume he will be beating Cena because of some report of a rematch? Crazy. Punk/Bryan last year had rematches, without a title change. If they want a feud they will do booking to give a cause for a rematch, like last year, and like RyBack/Cena so far.


Chill, pal. I'm speculating on what may be going on in Vince's head.. It's what we do here. Speculate. Don't strain something.


----------



## etta411

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bmiZ8mGRXEc


----------



## YunisTaker

Riddle101 said:


> Yes but the guy has managed to win Best Technical wrestler 7 years in a row. That's something that no other wrestler has done. The guy was even beating out Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle while they were/are still performers. I just think it's something to consider. But he's by far the best wrestler in WWE.


*I don't know what you want from me here, I told you I give Bryan his props, he's damn good in the ring but I just don't think he's the best. *


----------



## RandomLurker

Protobomb reversed into Lebell Lock, pls.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## TheVoiceless

Dunmer said:


> He is. The fans that cheer Cena cheer Daniel Bryan, and the fans that boo Cena cheer Daniel Bryan.


ositivity This post....Repped


----------



## Chrome

Delbusto1 said:


>


Another awesome video. (Y)


----------



## Beatles123

Thanos, international smackdown today right?


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Thanos, international smackdown today right?


Yeah man I'll be all over it once it gets uploaded!

Thanos is your hook up. Holler if you hear me :steiner2


----------



## Riddle101

YunisTaker said:


> *I don't know what you want from me here, I told you I give Bryan his props, he's damn good in the ring but I just don't think he's the best. *


Why not? What makes you think Alberto Del Rio is better?


----------



## THANOS

Riddle101 said:


> Why not? What makes you think Alberto Del Rio is better?


There's absolutely nothing about Del Rio's style that makes him better in-ring than Bryan because Bryan does Del Rio's style better than him. This is just a case of, "I just like him more ok!!" which is perfectly fine because tastes can be varied, but claiming that Del Rio is a better technical wrestler than "Daniel" Bryan Danielson is just silly.


----------



## Smoogle

i got to admit whoever is saying Del rio is better then bryan is nuts - at the beginning he was awesome his smirk thing and "but you already know that" was neat but for god sakes he's become atrociously boring that I just completely ignore everything about him

Daniel Bryan on the other hand has always entertained me with his matches - he's not the best talker in the world but he's become progressively better at it, he's a guy who basically won people over purely by wrestling - then teaming up with kane just enhanced his character a bit....I don't know I can't explain it but he's one dude I've never been bored of and actually watch his matches


----------



## Beatles123

Cannot wait to see GOAT get the monster pop for beating the shield


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not sure if you guys already discussed this, but what should the side plates look like if DB wins the WWE?


----------



## Beatles123

Oh, God! Knowing WWE, probably goat heads!

SMH.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not sure if you guys already discussed this, but what should the side plates look like if DB wins the WWE?


Either dragons or mini-wrestling rings like on his first ever wwe shirt! Both would be badass and suit Bryan tremendously. Or it could even just say "GOAT" in epic writing! That would be tremendous as well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, God! Knowing WWE, probably goat heads!
> 
> SMH.


Or one plate with YES! and the other with NO!.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Delbusto1 said:


>


Great video dude. Repped. :clap


----------



## Chrome

Warrior said:


> Or one plate with YES! and the other with NO!.


Yeah, I like this idea. I'd also dig dragons as THANOS suggested.


----------



## Happenstan

Warrior said:


> Or one plate with YES! and the other with NO!.


Correct, but it will be triple yes's and triple no's like his shirts.


----------



## Londrick

His side plates for his belt should be this:


----------



## Beatles123

I need to see smackdown, Damn you overseas viewers, upload it!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Smackdown is up guys, at least the international version is.


----------



## Beatles123

Link?


----------



## etta411

The crowd was totally markin out for Bryan especially the little boy in the red shirt. I'm definately confident Bryan can be the top face of the WWE.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Link?


Here you are dude, I was just caught up with some studying for a bit lol. Anyways, here's the link


----------



## tabish.f16

I am sure everyone saw GOAT Bryan giving Weed the People an epic beat down on SD. Do you think it was deserved on Swagger's part? That face stomp was epic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

tabish.f16 said:


> I am sure everyone saw GOAT Bryan giving Weed the People an epic beat down on SD. Do you think it was deserved on Swagger's part? That face stomp was epic


Not sure what you mean by deserved, for smoking, or causing the injury? I don't think WWE was trying to inflict intentional pain on Swagger, but yeah, Swag took the stomps in the beginning of DB's aggression stage, like, new character. 

Also think the "NO" on one side and "YES" on the other is very reasonable.


----------



## Da Silva

Wow, the end of Smackdown was deafening, you could even see people covering their ears! Especially when you compare it to how quiet the crowd was for other parts of the show. It's an amazing testament to how fucking over the man is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Da Silva said:


> Wow, the end of Smackdown was deafening, you could even see people covering their ears! Especially when you compare it to how quiet the crowd was for other parts of the show. It's an amazing testament to how fucking over the man is.


LOL obviously edited in ch...



> you could even see people covering their ears!


:kg1


----------



## hardyorton

Wow the roof was ready about to explode off that place. If they turn Bryan heel on Sunday it be one of WWE worst decisions ever. Great match too


----------



## Beatles123

I think there will be no heel turn by anyone. To me it kina looks like Orton, Bryan and Kane will win clean....not sure how to feel.


----------



## Smoogle

they are absolutely dumb if they turn him heel...god damn that crowd seems to be getting louder and louder for him every week lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

hardyorton said:


> Wow the roof was ready about to explode off that place. If they turn Bryan heel on Sunday it be one of WWE worst decisions ever. Great match too


Exactly why they will do it, this company is that fucking retarded.


----------



## Beatles123

Again, i think Bryan and orton will win the belts unless something happens.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

Beatles123 said:


> Again, i think Bryan and orton will win the belts unless something happens.


Nah, They will lose but neither will turn. However, on raw I think they will make a number one contender battle royal for the Number one contender were Bryan will end up wining thus setting up the Cena Vs Bryan angle.


----------



## tabish.f16

The only heel turn that has a slight chance of happening is Orton...and thats about it


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer said it might be a three way at MITB and then it'll be Bryan Vs Cena at Summerslam.

I'd rather have Bryan win the ladder match and cash it in for the match at Summerslam.


----------



## Adam Cool

I think that Randy will turn heel on Daniel this sunday.

Daniel and Orten will have a match In MITB Where Daniel Wins.

And then Daniel and Cena Fight for the title in summerslam


----------



## Murph

Some people seem really bitter over the fact that Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have became as over as anybody, including John Cena. It was instilled into viewers that Punk and Bryan "could never be at Cena's level", and that only smarks would like them, and nobody else cares about them. But in 2013, that's not true. People who like to try and sound like Vince McMahon, talking more about buyrates and ratings than their actual enjoyment of the product can't accept how over Daniel Bryan has gotten- but it doesn't matter, because the casual fans have embraced it. I love it.


----------



## THANOS

Murph said:


> Some people seem really bitter over the fact that Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have became as over as anybody, including John Cena. It was instilled into viewers that Punk and Bryan "could never be at Cena's level", and that only smarks would like them, and nobody else cares about them. But in 2013, that's not true. People who like to try and sound like Vince McMahon, talking more about buyrates and ratings than their actual enjoyment of the product can't accept how over Daniel Bryan has gotten- but it doesn't matter, because the casual fans have embraced it. I love it.


This and the funny thing is, if you even look at ratings since the beginning of the year, Punk and Bryan have been doing quite well (Bryan more recently but still), so they don't even have a leg to stand on anymore.


----------



## DaftFox

I'm starting to think Kane is turning heel instead of Orton. Kane loses to Ambrose because of interference from the Shield and isn't helped by Bryan/Orton.

Kane then interferes in the tag match and costs Bryan and Orton the match. Could set up Kane vs Orton over the summer and Bryan vs Cena. 

There is no way they will turn Bryan heel, he is way too loved by the WWE fans at the moment.


----------



## Osize10

Ugh if they turn Bryan heel...

Would anybody else laugh if Bryan somehow went over Cena at SS and then Nash showed up again, jackknifed Bryan, and the mitb holder cashed in?


----------



## STEVALD

*This week's Smackdown mainevent was probably one of the best in recent memory, and the best match involving the Shield, Randy Orton and Team Hell No out of all the matches they've had so far. The Shield laughing their opponents off saying that it will be just like every other night, JBL and Cole hyping throughout the match how the Shield have been invincible, Rollins trying to repeat the finish from London but failing this time, the Shield falling prey to the numbers game for the very first time, Kane pulling a page out of the Shield's book and sneaking in on Rollins, who then ate an RKO and was locked up in the crossface to which he submitted, and the roof blowing up in the final moments, it was done beautifully. I was so emotionally invested in everything that was taking place and I literally got goosebumps during the finish. Honestly, I never imagined I would actually enjoy watching the Shield get beaten for the first time (probably because I expected Cena to do it lol). If I ever wanted to see the Shield lose, I would've wanted it to happen just the way it happened this Friday. 

The crowd really played an important part btw, especially during the ending. And it was quite easy to make out that the pops and chants weren't piped in. Man, Bryan's over! 

Btw I'll try uploading the match on Youtube, just hope they don't take it down :side:*


----------



## AthenaMark

D Bry bringing those Attitude Era crowds to a TV near you...what a great sight the end of Smackdown was. This is the way it ALWAYS SHOULD of been.


----------



## TD Stinger

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said it might be a three way at MITB and then it'll be Bryan Vs Cena at Summerslam.
> 
> I'd rather have Bryan win the ladder match and cash it in for the match at Summerslam.


Who's the third guy? Ryback? Orton?

I assume he meant Ryback but still.


----------



## STEVALD

*Here.*


----------



## bigmatic94

I think they should milk Daniel Bryan's overness and then let him finally win it at Mania 30 which will give him a Mania moment & his first wwe title win.


----------



## Happenstan

^^ And this company is actually having trouble deciding whether or not to turn Bryan heel.


----------



## NeyNey

There's no way they turn Bryan heel. Never. I'm 100 % sure it will not happen.


----------



## bigmatic94

Happenstan said:


> ^^ And this company is actually having trouble deciding whether or not to turn Bryan heel.


I have a feeling where going to have a shitty Kane heel turn that nobody wants to see.


----------



## Happenstan

bigmatic94 said:


> I have a feeling where going to have a shitty Kane heel turn that nobody wants to see.


Might be better. I've said it before and I'll say it again...Orton fans are gonna be in for a surprise if he does turn heel. The guy still won't get major story lines due to wellness violations, he'll still be putting people over in the mid-card, the punt is banned ala tombstone due to potential concussions barring special permission like at Extreme Rules. Orton as a heel in 2013 isn't gonna be the same as '09. I'm as sure of that as can be.


----------



## STEVALD

*Yeah, he definitely won't be turning heel.*


----------



## Chew123.

Id rather him not fully turn heel, loving bryan at the moment. Im surprisingly excited for raw just for bryan and the sheild. The goat will be GOAT it was meant to be. Hopefully hell get a WWE title soon, hell be most over if he does for a long time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CRIMSON said:


> *Here.*


Unless :russo is backstage, Orton is turning heel. I'm glad SD got this match, well deserved for the blue brand.


----------



## Trifektah

Bryan is the most over face the WWE has had in years. 

Vince, turn Cena heel already, you have your new top face right in front of you tearing shit up every night.


----------



## Da Silva

The audience is invested in everything he does. They don't just pop for him, they pop for everything he does. At that main event on Smackdown they weren't just popping for his kicks and so on, when he was getting ready to kick someone everyone was clearly just waiting for them, even his "ooooohhh" were louder than the pops for almost everyone else. He's just too fucking captivating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Trifektah said:


> Bryan is the most over face the WWE has had in years.
> 
> Vince, turn Cena heel already, you have your new top face right in front of you tearing shit up every night.


Agree. There's not many things I mark out about in regards to Cena. Hell, even the thought of a Cena heel turn has lost some of it's luster to me recently. However, if there is something I would markout about with Cena being involved at all, it would be a Heel Cena vs. Babyface Bryan program. It has the potential to be a crazy entertaining feud. Too bad we'll likely never get to see it.


----------



## Rasfene

I think its quite obvious orton will be the one turning heel.


----------



## Omega_VIK

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Unless :russo is backstage, Orton is turning heel. I'm glad SD got this match, well deserved for the blue brand.


Dude, if they turned Daniel Bryan heel that would be the dumbest mistake that would make this year.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Turn Orton heel and have Bryan go over the following Raw. Win MITB for the WWE Championship and go one of one with John Cena at Summer Slam. Heel Turn then boom,you got your new top face in Daniel Bryan(Please go back to your roots and follow up with the American Dragon persona.)


----------



## The Enforcer

Vince would be insane to turn DBD heel after what happened on Smackdown this week. The fans have wanted to cheer him for the longest time and now that they've taken the leash off him he's exploded. If we get a cheap 'I beat the Shield and that makes me the best' sort of heel turn at Payback they will have essentially made his win tonight meaningless.


----------



## Odo

The Enforcer said:


> Vince would be insane to turn DBD heel after what happened on Smackdown this week. The fans have wanted to cheer him for the longest time and now that they've taken the leash off him he's exploded. If we get a cheap 'I beat the Shield and that makes me the best' sort of heel turn at Payback they will have essentially made his win tonight meaningless.


Excellent post.

:vince :cena2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Daniel Bryan finally beating the shield to give them their first 3 man tag loss made me feel like a kid again. That moment should seriously be highlighted alot... it was special


----------



## Delbusto

Hooray for D-Bry, very happy he gave the Shield their first loss.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Just marked out like a little girl watching smackdown, Bryan is unstoppable, his surge to the top continues..


----------



## Murph

The ending of Smackdown was phenomenal. Such a great feel-good moment, just imagine how electric it would be if Bryan beat Cena for the title. They have a real opportunity to create TV gold here.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

When was the last time a babyface was this over?!

I mean CM Punk was close but he was feuding with Cena and Triple H which had the casuals split or against him, I wonder how the kids will react to Bryan vs Cena, I suspect they'll go with John which is why I'd prefer them not to go that route just yet.

Bryan 'saving the day' and defeating Ryback should be the story they should tell, think Mankind/Rock, Angle/Austin where you get the huge underdog pay off along with the locker room congratulating him, even having Cena come out and simply endorse it with a handshake would add to the moment.


----------



## actetsou

I have the horrible feeling they will turn bryan heel. I really hope they dont but the promos he has been doing lately coupled with them needing someone to feed to cena has me fearing the worst


----------



## Murph

As much as I love Punk, I don't think the casual fans ever embraced him the way they are currently embracing Daniel Bryan. It's been very organic for Daniel Bryan. He's created fond memories with the fans (the Anger Management segments, the insane beard), and after establishing that bond, has intensified his ring work. With the crowd already behind him as a person, seeing him kick ass has made them go insane when he flourishes as a performer. He's also just much more naturally likeable compared to Punk. The most wholly over babyface they have had in a long, long time.


----------



## Punkholic

Omega_VIK said:


> Dude, if they turned Daniel Bryan heel that would be the dumbest mistake that would make this year.


I think it would be the dumbest mistake they have made in the past five years.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Murph said:


> As much as I love Punk, I don't think the casual fans ever embraced him the way they are currently embracing Daniel Bryan. It's been very organic for Daniel Bryan. He's created fond memories with the fans (the Anger Management segments, the insane beard), and after establishing that bond, has intensified his ring work. With the crowd already behind him as a person, seeing him kick ass has made them go insane when he flourishes as a performer. He's also just much more naturally likeable compared to Punk. The most wholly over babyface they have had in a long, long time.


Punk's definitely more of a 'acquired taste', some people really don't like him and think he comes across as a prick whereas he also has people who find him very likeable. 

Bryan definitely has that 'instant' likeable underdog feel to him at this point.


----------



## Gaz.

Just watched "Team RKHellNo" side vs. SHIELD from SmackDown! there.

It's absolutely fucking crazy how over "THE DAZZLER~!" is.

Seriously though, he is the most popular guy I've seen in years. He's got absolutely everything as well. Think we're about to witness the Summer of Bryan. Ridiculously over.

:dazzler


----------



## tabish.f16

The crowd was INSANE!!! FUCK! I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT KIND OF CROWD IN A LONG LONG TIME! I AM STILL SO HYPD! :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

actetsou said:


> I have the horrible feeling they will turn bryan heel. I really hope they dont but the promos he has been doing lately coupled with them needing someone to feed to cena has me fearing the worst


I have that feeling as well. I fear they will make Bryan "turn his back on the universe" and have Cena beat him and become the hero as always. It's been 8 fucking years WWE, give us a new top face, and the only candidate I see atm is Bryan.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Daniel Bryan the GOAT has finally got the Shield to lose as a group yessssssssssssss


----------



## Beatles123

YES!
YES!
YES!

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Punkholic said:


> I think it would be the dumbest mistake they have made in the past five years.


2nd dumbest, having Lesnar lose his first match back was the dumbest WWE move of ALL TIME.

But yeah, with that being said, Bryan is definitely turning heel. He's a platform to get the Cena Machine more over. It's sad, and the company is going to stay this way until Cena retires, or god forbid, dies from being overworked by this company. 

It's Bryan's size. He can't be a top guy. Isn't he 5"10? Vince won't push him the way he deserves, the prejudice is alive. Bryan should be the #1 Guy in the company, I'm not joking. This company wants Cena to feed on whoever is popular. See Ryback, Zack Ryder and so on.


----------



## Smoogle

that actually genuinely makes me miserable thinking of them turning Bryan heel and just letting cena beat him - I usually don't care but it makes me just not want to watch wrestling anymore... it's time for cena to do something different or change his character everytime that dude has ounce of heelish moment they show the make a wish thing...its fucked up.


----------



## Kalashnikov

TakeMyGun said:


> 2nd dumbest, having Lesnar lose his first match back was the dumbest WWE move of ALL TIME.


Yeah, dumber than turning Stone Cold heel or not turning Cena when Punk was red hot and mega over.


----------



## validreasoning

TakeMyGun said:


> It's Bryan's size. He can't be a top guy. Isn't he 5"10? Vince won't push him the way he deserves, the prejudice is alive. Bryan should be the #1 Guy in the company, I'm not joking. This company wants Cena to feed on whoever is popular. See Ryback, Zack Ryder and so on.


legit bryan stands 5'7 (and mysterio is only 5'2 not the 5'6 they bill him)

you are probably right that vince won't push him as top guy but for years vince has been pushing cena and hogan before him as the "underdog"

bryan is the natural underdog babyface


----------



## hardyorton

validreasoning said:


> legit bryan stands 5'7 (and mysterio is only 5'2 not the 5'6 they bill him)
> 
> you are probably right that vince won't push him as top guy but for years vince has been pushing cena and hogan before him as the "underdog"
> 
> bryan is the natural underdog babyface


The best role to have is the underdog babyface, it's far more believable and the fan's will be far more engrossed instead of having the superman babyface beaten all the heels which does become boring. He won't everbe the number 1 guy but why not try and give it a go like HBK and Bret Hart did.


----------



## AthenaMark

validreasoning said:


> legit bryan stands 5'7 (and mysterio is only 5'2 not the 5'6 they bill him)
> 
> you are probably right that vince won't push him as top guy but for years vince has been pushing cena and hogan before him as the "underdog"
> 
> bryan is the natural underdog babyface


Have you ever seen the Bryan/Ryback and Bryan/Big Show matches from last year before Mania? He would literally WHOOP their asses all match long...dominate them. He was fucking up Big Show like he was the Undertaker from 1999. He DESTROYED Ryback the majority of those two matches they've had. Fucked his legs up and beat him down 80% of those matches. He wrestles like a monster heel on Big Show and technically breaks down Ryback the way Benoit used to do to the Undertaker in 2000 in those WWF title matches.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, dumber than turning Stone Cold heel or not turning Cena when Punk was red hot and mega over.


Yes the Lesnar Move was more stupid. Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not, but I'll explain anyway. 

Brock Lesnar was The Biggest Draw in Combat Sports/Wrestling in 15 years, possibly more. He was a legitimate champion in the biggest MMA Fed. He already had a background on how to wrestle take a bump etc. This is a scenario that will NEVER appear again. You can make more Stone Colds in the future, or have hot angles, but this was a ONCE IN A LIFETIME angle. They could've brought Lesnar in, have him beat everyone and make him look like a monster, and they would've been printing $$ for 3 years. Now he is a generic WWE heel with Name Value.


----------



## Lm2

D-bry is the man


----------



## Dalexian

I think it's funny that people consider Bryan the underdog, because with his knowledge, he could never really ever be considered such


----------



## Osize10

Dalexian said:


> I think it's funny that people consider Bryan the underdog, because with his knowledge, he could never really ever be considered such


His booking over the past two years makes him an underdog no matter who he is booked against.


----------



## NikkiSixx

People (dummies) always say ~the IWC~ wants everybody to be heel, so I think it's pretty awesome that most everyone is vehemently opposed to a Daniel Bryan heel turn (especially since he's already proven just how great that can be).


----------



## Punkholic

Dalexian said:


> I think it's funny that people consider Bryan the underdog, because with his knowledge, he could never really ever be considered such


Considering how WWE has booked him (especially the 18-second loss to Sheamus at WM), he is the underdog.


----------



## hbkmickfan

So I like "Ride of the Valkyries" as Bryans theme, but I wish they'd go back to the actual orchestral version of it. The rock version they have now just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Blommen

I strongly disagree with you on the theme. Rock medleys of classical music are generally a bit on the corny side, but DB's is honestly so well made in my opinion that it doesn't really affect you.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Blommen said:


> I strongly disagree with you on the theme. Rock medleys of classical music are generally a bit on the corny side, but DB's is honestly so well made in my opinion that it doesn't really affect you.


There is just such an epic quality to the original that it really shouldn't be messed with. To me the rock version loses that quality.


----------



## Da Silva

The original is better as a song, but the rock version makes for better theme music.


----------



## THANOS

I really wish WWE would pay the $40000 and get Final Countdown for him!  I don't know how much buying Cult of Personality was for Punk, but I'm sure the prices are comparable.


----------



## Da Silva

THANOS said:


> I really wish WWE would pay the $40000 and get Final Countdown for him!  I don't know how much buying Cult of Personality was for Punk, but I'm sure the prices are comparable.


As much as those of us who followed him in ROH would mark, the argument that anything that isn't purely instrumental would discourage the chants is enough for me not to want that.


----------



## THANOS

Da Silva said:


> As much as those of us who followed him in ROH would mark, the argument that anything that isn't purely instrumental would discourage the chants is enough for me not to want that.


Yes but the chants would start back up immediately as the bell rung to start the match! Having better music would also increase his entrance pops!

Onto tonight's match; all 4 wrestlers had great showings and Bryan's crowd reactions were second only to Punk, but I can't help but feel disappointed with aspects of it. First off Bryan took the clean pin, and, secondly, Orton didn't turn heel on him. Now unless Orton turns on Bryan tomorrow night this is going to be a big fail for me, as Bryan needs all the upward momentum he can get right now, especially after being the one to end the Shield's 6-man tag undefeated streak.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

This might be the end of the tag teaming for Daniel Bryan, which had run it's course. I wonder what they plan to do with him tomorrow on RAW.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> Yes but the chants would start back up immediately as the bell rung to start the match! Having better music would also increase his entrance pops!
> 
> Onto tonight's match; all 4 wrestlers had great showings and Bryan's crowd reactions were second only to Punk, but I can't help but feel disappointed with aspects of it. First off Bryan took the clean pin, and, secondly, Orton didn't turn heel on him. Now unless Orton turns on Bryan tomorrow night this is going to be a big fail for me, as Bryan needs all the upward momentum he can get right now, especially after being the one to end the Shield's 6-man tag undefeated streak.


It wasn't a clean pin, he was speared by Reigns after Orton threw him into Bryan. Then Rollins took advantage. Let's see what happens on Raw, I think Bryan is turning Heel myself. Good match for the time they had and Bryan was over as hell. Orton took far too much time in the ring. But it wasn't their greatest match but still a very good match.


----------



## Punkholic

I expect Orton to turn heel tomorrow at Raw.


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> This might be the end of the tag teaming for Daniel Bryan, which had run it's course. I wonder what they plan to do with him tomorrow on RAW.


I hope it is the end of tag-teaming for Bryan, but I also hope it is the beginning of a huge singles monster face push to the top. Knowing WWE though, he'll turn on Orton at the 9pm hour tomorrow night to a chorus of cheers, and will proceed to get jobbed out to Orton at MITB after running away from him for weeks :no:.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> This might be the end of the tag teaming for Daniel Bryan, which had run it's course. I wonder what they plan to do with him tomorrow on RAW.


Either he's turning heel so they can build him up for Cena's Next Heel victim to beat or They are turning Orton. Maybe neither, I wouldn't be surprised if they blow it off with a match on raw between Orton and Bryan. I'm hoping it's something special that it will take Bryan to the next step.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

THANOS said:


> I hope it is the end of tag-teaming for Bryan, but I also hope it is the beginning of huge singles monster face push to the top, but knowing WWE, he'll turn on Orton at the 9pm hour tomorrow night to a chorus of cheers, and will proceed to get jobbed out to Orton at MITB after running away from him for weeks :no:.


The victory over the shield on Smackdown was good and now they are even after tonight I guess. Good way to end the feud and move past that. Daniel Bryan was one of the only "faces" if not the only "face" cheered by the majority tonight. They would need to be extremely drunk and high for WWE creative to turn Daniel Bryan.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> The victory over the shield on Smackdown was good and now they are even after tonight I guess. Good way to end the feud and move past that. Daniel Bryan was one of the only "faces" if not the only "face" cheered by the majority tonight. They would need to be extremely drunk and high for WWE creative to turn Daniel Bryan.


Well Punk was all out babyface tonight but Bryan's was over with that crowd and WWE should have given them more time at that tag match.


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> The victory over the shield on Smackdown was good and now they are even after tonight I guess. Good way to end the feud and move past that. Daniel Bryan was one of the only "faces" if not the only "face" cheered by the majority tonight. *They would need to be extremely drunk and high for WWE creative to turn Daniel Bryan.*


And I believe they are unfortunately.  I'll reserve my judgment until after RAW closes tomrrow though.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> And I believe they are unfortunately.  I'll reserve my judgment until after RAW closes tomrrow though.


I have a feeling they are turning Bryan simply cause they haven't many Heels left for Cena to fight. Sad but true he's buried them all. Even if it's Orton turning, I can't see Vince letting Bryan pin Orton one of his top 3 guys. He probably build Orton up for Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

hardyorton said:


> Well Punk was all out babyface tonight but Bryan's was over with that crowd and WWE should have given them more time at that tag match.


Punk was the home-town hero and technically face, but he is still heel on paper due to his Paul Heyman alliance, so he doesn't really count. Del Rio was booed, John Cena booed, Kane didn't get much a reaction, neither did Kaitlyn or Miz.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> Punk was the home-town hero and technically face, but he is still heel on paper due to his Paul Heyman alliance, so he doesn't really count. Del Rio was booed, John Cena booed, Kane didn't get much a reaction, neither did Kaitlyn or Miz.


Hopefully Vince and co ain't that stupid to turn him. They should be building him up as a top guy. Having him win the title in 2013 or 2014.


----------



## Osize10

We're all screwed. They're turning him heel and we're all going to witness another round of horrid booking for the best wrestler in the world


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> We're all screwed. They're turning him heel and we're all going to witness another round of horrid booking for the best wrestler in the world


The last thing Bryan needs is to abandon his recent badassery in the ring, and start cheating and sneaking his way to victories while running away from his opponents and only tapping out midcarders fpalm. If WWE do this to Bryan I sincerely hope fans start shitting all over Bryan's opponents to try and send a message. Even better is if fans chant Bryan's name through every other match and segments all through the night to send a real message.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> The last thing Bryan needs is to abandon his recent badassery in the ring, and start cheating and sneaking his way to victories while running away from his opponents and only tapping out midcarders fpalm. If WWE do this to Bryan I sincerely hope fans start shitting all over Bryan's opponents to try and send a message. Even better is if fans chant Bryan's name through every other match and segments all through the night to send a real message.


Well Lets wait until Raw tomorrow to see how it turns out.
If he is turning Heel, he's getting fed to Cena. If he doesn't he's been fed to Heel Orton.
Unless WWE plan to have him go over either superstar it's not looking good.


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> Well Lets wait until Raw tomorrow to see how it turns out.
> If he is turning Heel, he's getting fed to Cena. If he doesn't he's been fed to Heel Orton.
> Unless WWE plan to have him go over either superstar it's not looking good.


I think it's time to shut off the television. Bryan is getting fed to someone and the wwe will have killed the most momentum a wrestler has had since 2011.

RIP wrestling logic


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> I think it's time to shut off the television. Bryan is getting fed to someone and the wwe will have killed the most momentum a wrestler has had since 2011.
> 
> RIP wrestling logic


I'm hoping I'm wrong on this and they have Bryan come out strong and be a main eventer but it's sadly just coming across like they want to use him to get Orton over before Cena faces him or have him be fed as Cena's next victim.


----------



## Osize10

That ppv left me ticked off tonight. Bryan has busted his ass getting his momentum back, has been outwrestling everyone on the roster, and we get no payoff. Nothing from this ppv. Instead we get the miscommunication fuckery, and Bryan pinned cleanly. The best wrestler on the roster has been fucking around in tag teams for the past year basically. I'm giving them one week to fix this debacle. Bryan simply deserves better booking.


----------



## Happenstan

If they have Bryan go after Cena to prove once and for all he's not the weak link, it could be a great storyline. Of course, Bryan has to win for that to work so I won't hold my breathe.


----------



## Mr. I

Osize10 said:


> That ppv left me ticked off tonight. Bryan has busted his ass getting his momentum back, has been outwrestling everyone on the roster, and we get no payoff. Nothing from this ppv. Instead we get the miscommunication fuckery, and Bryan pinned cleanly. The best wrestler on the roster has been fucking around in tag teams for the past year basically. I'm giving them one week to fix this debacle. Bryan simply deserves better booking.


That was not clean at all, given Orton pushed Bryan into the spear.


----------



## Osize10

Ithil said:


> That was not clean at all, given Orton pushed Bryan into the spear.


That stomp to the back of the head looked pretty clean to me.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> That stomp to the back of the head looked pretty clean to me.


It was clean. The spear happened well before the blackout, and Bryan had plenty of time to get up and reverse whatever Rollins was going to do, but instead that didn't happen and he lost 1..2...3.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

On the bright side, lets see if this loss fires up Daniel Bryan even more like his Tag Team title loss did.


----------



## Da Silva

Osize10 said:


> That stomp to the back of the head looked pretty clean to me.


Are you talking about the same Daniel Bryan that got the first every victory against the shield a couple of days ago?

Jesus fuck guys, get some perspective, he's becoming a singles competitor. The last thing any of you should want is another tag title reign right now.


----------



## Mr. I

Osize10 said:


> That stomp to the back of the head looked pretty clean to me.


Which came about as a result of being hit with Reigns' finisher thanks to Orton. I don't think this is exactly squeaky clean.


----------



## THANOS

Da Silva said:


> Are you talking about the same Daniel Bryan that got the first every victory against the shield a couple of days ago?
> 
> Jesus fuck guys, get some perspective, he's becoming a singles competitor. The last thing any of you should want is another tag title reign right now.


No one wanted him to win man, we just wanted Orton to take the fall instead of Bryan, leading to Orton snapping and RKOing Bryan, to cement his heel turn.


----------



## Londrick

With Bryan taking the pin after Orton cost them the match and Orton not doing anything, it seems if one of them is to turn heel it's gonna be D-Bry in the next several weeks.


----------



## Da Silva

THANOS said:


> No one wanted him to win man, we just wanted Orton to take the fall instead of Bryan, leading to Orton snapping and RKOing Bryan, to cement his heel turn.


His current shtick is that he wants to prove he's not the weak link, it wouldn't make sense to protect him that much. The only way him taking the pin tonight is a problem is if he turns into a chickenshit heel, which would be an idiotic thing for the WWE to do, so I'm going to assume they won't. Of course you can point to all the other idiotic things they've done in their recent history, but I don't believe they would have given him the win over the shield if they were just going to turn him heel anyway.


----------



## Da Silva

Besides, I don't want him to feud with Orton, I want him to just go for the WWE title.


----------



## THANOS

Da Silva said:


> His current shtick is that he wants to prove he's not the weak link, it wouldn't make sense to protect him that much. The only way him taking the pin tonight is a problem is if he turns into a chickenshit heel, which would be an idiotic thing for the WWE to do, so I'm going to assume they won't. Of course you can point to all the other idiotic things they've done in their recent history, *but I don't believe they would have given him the win over the shield if they were just going to turn him heel anyway.*


This is the one last bit of hope I'm holding onto with this.


----------



## Osize10

Da Silva said:


> Are you talking about the same Daniel Bryan that got the first every victory against the shield a couple of days ago?
> 
> Jesus fuck guys, get some perspective, he's becoming a singles competitor. The last thing any of you should want is another tag title reign right now.


OK let me explain why this match was completely devoid of logic...

Bryan and Orton (& Kane) have already proven they can beat the Shield clean. One would assume now they are a team. So why in the F are we getting more miscommunication fuckery? The finish of this match should have been a heel turn and then we can't wait to tune in monday night to find out why....preferably for Orton.

Instead we got a god match with stupid miscommunications and no freaking payoff. That is not how you book your hottest wrestler. We need a reason why he lost, not some stupid freaking miscommunication leading to a clean pin. makes no sense.


----------



## Londrick

Da Silva said:


> His current shtick is that he wants to prove he's not the weak link, it wouldn't make sense to protect him that much. The only way him taking the pin tonight is a problem is if he turns into a chickenshit heel, which would be an idiotic thing for the WWE to do, so I'm going to assume they won't. Of course you can point to all the other idiotic things they've done in their recent history, but I don't believe they would have given him the win over the shield if they were just going to turn him heel anyway.


This is the WWE we're talking about. In a couple weeks the victory over Shield won't matter.


----------



## Lariatoh!

For some reason I got a Punk to team with Bryan to take on the Shield vibe... I really have no idea why, it makes no sense, maybe it was just the crowd cheering for these two guys in back to back matches...


----------



## Da Silva

Osize10 said:


> OK let me explain why this match was completely devoid of logic...
> 
> Bryan and Orton (& Kane) have already proven they can beat the Shield clean. One would assume now they are a team. So why in the F are we getting more miscommunication fuckery? The finish of this match should have been a heel turn and then we can't wait to tune in monday night to find out why....preferably for Orton.
> 
> Instead we got a god match with stupid miscommunications and no freaking payoff. That is not how you book your hottest wrestler. We need a reason why he lost, not some stupid freaking miscommunication leading to a clean pin. makes no sense.


Why? I'd rather Bryan just breaks off from the partnership from Kane and Orton completely and just focuses on proving he's not the weak link in singles matches where he destroys opponents. Orton turning heel on him would lead to a feud between the two and I don't want to see that, not only is Orton boring as fuck but that feud wouldn't be anywhere near the main event.


----------



## JY57

Alvarez (From Wrestling Observer) on Observer Radio Yesterday afternoon that he heard that WWE has alternative to Bryan/Cena for MITB & SummerSlam. 

Its Bryan in the WWE MITB match and winning than he uses that briefcase to challenge Cena at SummerSlam, like Cena did with Punk.

Which direction do you think is better?


----------



## Happenstan

JY57 said:


> Alvarez (From Wrestling Observer) on Observer Radio Yesterday afternoon that he heard that WWE has alternative to Bryan/Cena for MITB & SummerSlam.
> 
> Its Bryan in the WWE MITB match and winning than he uses that briefcase to challenge Cena at SummerSlam, like Cena did with Punk.
> 
> Which direction do you think is better?


Depends on how they set up Bryan as the number 1 contender for MITB. Dominating and winning a huge royal rumble like number 1 contender match would be more beneficial than beating just 6 guys in a money in the bank match. But it has to be booked right, with Bryan dominating the battle royal and eliminating multiple main event caliber players.


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> Alvarez (From Wrestling Observer) on Observer Radio Yesterday afternoon that he heard that WWE has alternative to Bryan/Cena for MITB & SummerSlam.
> 
> Its Bryan in the WWE MITB match and winning than he uses that briefcase to challenge Cena at SummerSlam, like Cena did with Punk.
> 
> Which direction do you think is better?


Hmmm that's interesting. I think I would choose the alternative since it means Bryan could stay face and, potentially, so could Orton, so they both wouldn't be locked into a feud with each other that could screw up either's momentum at a time when both could be in for pushes. Or Orton could turn heel on Bryan tomorrow night and then jump into the MITB match to try and restart his Age of Orton, but in the match are also big stars including Kane, Big Show and Jericho, etc.. and Orton diverts his attention in the match to them whilst Bryan wins the briefcase over everyone else. This way Orton can shift his attention to someone else, and Bryan can directly move onto Cena. Regardless of Orton's alignment, this alternative provides the best way to protect both of them going forward, as Orton can't lose his first couple feuds as a new heel and Bryan needs to go over in all his feuds leading to Mania.



Happenstan said:


> Depends on how they set up Bryan as the number 1 contender for MITB. Dominating and winning a huge royal rumble like number 1 contender match would be more beneficial than beating just 6 guys in a money in the bank match. But it has to be booked right, with Bryan dominating the battle royal and eliminating multiple main event caliber players.


Would be great!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership.


----------



## Happenstan

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership.


Excellent. I want this trigger pulled. I have no doubt said bullet will hit the target dead center. Time for Bryan to smash through the glass ceiling he's been living under since joining WWE. Let the Summer of the American Dragon begin. :mark: :cheer :mark:


----------



## RandomLurker

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership.


 That would be cool (let's hope he doesn't win by wrestling Lawler this time though). Anyways, I would have just about anything other than letting Bryan be that guy that gives Cena an obligatory victory over a MitB cash in.


----------



## THANOS

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership.





Happenstan said:


> Excellent. I want this trigger pulled. I have no doubt said bullet will hit the target dead center. Time for Bryan to smash through the glass ceiling he's been living under since joining WWE. Let the Summer of the American Dragon begin. :mark: :cheer :mark:


:mark: yay!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

I predict a punt or heel-turn beatdown in Mr. Danielson's future.. rton


----------



## Happenstan

Eulonzo said:


> I predict a punt or heel-turn beatdown in Mr. Danielson's future.. rton


Impossible. Punt's been banned barring special permission form corporate ala the Tombstone. Not like they are gonna put Mr. Two Strikes over the most popular guy on the roster anyway.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

See him winning the WWE title brief case at MITB and challenging Cena at Summerslam. Neither has to turn heel for this to happen.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Happenstan said:


> Impossible. Punt's been banned barring special permission form corporate ala the Tombstone. Not like they are gonna put Mr. Two Strikes over the most popular guy on the roster anyway.


You know he punted Big Show just a month ago right?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MrSmallPackage said:


> You know he punted Big Show just a month ago right?


It was a one time thing for the St. Louis Crowd.


----------



## Powers of Pain

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. *They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership*.


I can definitely see this as the way WWE might go. Some kind of tournament where Bryan battles through as the underdog constantly proving he's not the weakest link but keeping that 'edge' to his character he's been showing last few weeks.

I can then see it being DB vs Cena at MITB, either as a face vs face match or possibly turning Bryan heel (which I don't want to see personally)

Having said that what I would much prefer is Cena to face someone else at MITB (maybe Mark Henry), DB to win the briefcase match and him and Cena to wrestle in a face vs face match at Summerslam


----------



## Happenstan

Powers of Pain said:


> Having said that what I would much prefer is Cena to face someone else at MITB (maybe Mark Henry), DB to win the briefcase match and him and Cena to wrestle in a face vs face match at Summerslam


Why? The plan is for Cena/Bryan to work both MITB *AND* Summerslam.


----------



## SerapisLiber

Powers of Pain said:


> I can definitely see this as the way WWE might go. Some kind of tournament where Bryan battles through as the underdog constantly proving he's not the weakest link but keeping that 'edge' to his character he's been showing last few weeks.
> 
> I can then see it being DB vs Cena at MITB, either as a face vs face match or possibly turning Bryan heel (which I don't want to see personally)
> 
> Having said that what I would much prefer is Cena to face someone else at MITB (maybe Mark Henry), DB to win the briefcase match and him and Cena to wrestle in a face vs face match at Summerslam


They still haven't done "Beat-the-Clock Challenge" this year, which Bryan won last year to get a WWE title shot.


----------



## Powers of Pain

Happenstan said:


> Why? The plan is for Cena/Bryan to work both MITB *AND* Summerslam.


Because I would personally prefer the feud to be at Summerslam and use the interim period to continue to build Bryan up, so that when they do meet people will genuinely believe DB has a chance of going over Cena. And also because I don't want WWE turning Bryan heel and I can't help thinking if they rush into the feud at MITB that's exactly what they will try to do.


----------



## TEWA

TakeMyGun said:


> Meltzer said he heard after the PPV that Bryan/Cena is still the plan for MITB. They will probably do a tournament or something of that sorts for the #1 Contendership.


That was an obvious joke, dummy.

It was reference to CM Punk wrestling in a four way to qualify to face Undertaker.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TEWA said:


> That was an obvious joke, dummy.
> 
> It was reference to CM Punk wrestling in a four way to qualify to face Undertaker.


What? No Meltzer actually said that moron.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I wouldn't mind a triple threat match with Orton, Bryan, and Cena. Follow that PPV with singles match between Bryan and Cena.


----------



## TEWA

TakeMyGun said:


> What? No Meltzer actually said that moron.


No shit. :clap

As a joke in reference to the reason Eric Pankowski was fired. It was said so sarcastic too.


----------



## Powers of Pain

..


----------



## Osize10

You know...the tournament is the perfect scenario. Give Bryan three or four gripping matches to showcase different elements of his wrestling...maybe debut some new finishing sequences. Give him three or four high quality wins and build even more momentum before being fed to Cena.


WWE for fucks sake make Bryan the underdog in this feud. Anything else would be a complete insult to anyone with any wrestling logic


----------



## Mister Hands

I think I'm feeling secure in the knowledge that he's staying face. There's no way they'd have built up his Hot Tag Flurry of Righteous Fury (complete with Bonus Uber-Face Kip-Up™) like this only to turn him heel.


----------



## Osize10

Bumped because I need some fellow fans to comfort me and tell me that they will push him as a fierce singles competitor

PLEASE TELL ME THEY WON'T BURY THE GOAT AGAIN


----------



## Dyl

Cena will overcome the odds and beat Bryan. The only thing that can save us is a career ending injury to the selfish Superman cunt. 


Please.


----------



## vanboxmeer

If by push you mean knowing they can beat him over and over again no matter what his "momentum" is at, just so they can give Cena a 2 month program until they move on to the next hot thing to insert in the "Cena Match".


----------



## DanM3

I hope he does face cena - it doesn't matter if he loses as it's a great opportunity. 

Id love to see him won MITB and cash in on cena!


----------



## hardyorton

DanM3 said:


> I hope he does face cena - it doesn't matter if he loses as it's a great opportunity.
> 
> Id love to see him won MITB and cash in on cena!


It Does matter if he keeps on getting beat by him though DanM3. People won't take him serious as a main eventer.
It would be awesome if he did win the MITB and cashed it in. 

Tonights the night, I'm hoping for a Shield Free (even though I loved the matches) match that is of high quality and a build on any big storyline progression that shows things are going in the right direction. If neither happen I will start to worry.


----------



## staceyrj13

*Daniel Bryan Mentions Needing to win the WWE Title*

Marked out a little.

PUSH PUSH PUSH


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Daniel Bryan Mentions Needing to win the WWE Title*

DB wins MITB and cashes in at Summerslam. Calling this shit.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Daniel Bryan Mentions Needing to win the WWE Title*

Your next WWE Champion. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan Mentions Needing to win the WWE Title*

He will get a title match. I see Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena at Money in the bank happening.


----------



## Chew123.

Me too, but i just dont know if he would win. It would put him over to another level. But i dont know if i can see super cena dropping to DB. Hopefully im wrong


----------



## Da Silva

Oh god, I really hope that was a work.


----------



## Chew123.

yeah i hope that was work. that all seemed abit weird. i couldnt realy tell.


----------



## AthenaMark

OF COURSE IT's A FUCKING work. Cole kept talking about how his arm wasn't the same and how he couldn't get back into it during the commercial. Not to mention he was selling on the Benoit level with that arm...yes...it's a story and it shouldn't have been USED. Stupid.


----------



## Smoogle

Da Silva said:


> Oh god, I really hope that was a work.


It's not a work ...orton in the middle of the match said "What the fuck is going on" something happened to bryans shoulder


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

ya guys no need to worry that was definitely a work


----------



## Da Silva

AthenaMark said:


> OF COURSE IT's A FUCKING work. Cole kept talking about how his arm wasn't the same and how he couldn't get back into it during the commercial. Not to mention he was selling on the Benoit level with that arm...yes...it's a story and it shouldn't have been USED. Stupid.


That's the thing, it's such a shit story, that's why I don't want to believe they booked it (even though it'd be worse if he was actually injured). Especially considering the Ziggler/Del Rio Match last night.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Orton hugging Byan was just about the cutest thing ever


----------



## Smoogle

so Im guessing no one heard orton loudly say ..."WHAT the fuck is going on?".....okay lol.


----------



## hbkmickfan

His arm looked really wrong after the drop kick, I'm hoping it was just a really great sell... But I don't know, it didn't look right.


----------



## Da Silva

Smoogle said:


> so Im guessing no one heard orton loudly say ..."WHAT the fuck is going on?".....okay lol.


That doesn't prove anything, he's not going to stand around and say 'lol, just won'


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Well we will know in a bit what exactly is going on.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

But whenever someone gets injured they always keep going on with the match. I don't even think I've seen someone just stop a match because of a legit injury.


----------



## Smoogle

Da Silva said:


> That doesn't prove anything, he's not going to stand around and say 'lol, just won'


I think it does orton look purely confused and asked the ref "What the fuck is going on"...then near the ropes his mouth was close to Bryan ear to ask him what was going on...if thats a work thats the best work in the history of mankind either way Bryan look like god damn warrior for not wanting to stop


----------



## JamesK

I hope that it is a work....


----------



## AthenaMark

If Bryan was really injured, I would stop watching Raw LIVE just like that. Wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Fuck it better be a work. D Bryan is the reason I watch


----------



## RandomLurker

AthenaMark said:


> If Bryan was really injured, I would stop watching Raw LIVE just like that. Wouldn't think twice about it.


Blarg. And for once Raw is actually good and this happens =w=


----------



## Tony220jdm

Best be work even tho its awful idea wwe. i would hate the idea of raw with out bryan atm hes carried raw since punk left.


----------



## zanman720

Smoogle said:


> I think it does orton look purely confused and asked the ref "What the fuck is going on"...then near the ropes his mouth was close to Bryan ear to ask him what was going on...if thats a work thats the best work in the history of mankind either way *Bryan look like god damn warrior for not wanting to stop*


Took the Words out of my Mouth.

If this is a Legit Injury. I say one thing... "NO! NO! NO! NO!" (This goes on for a while, but you get my point.)


----------



## Osize10

No Bryan on raw, no watch...what is going on?


----------



## Mick_Vick

It was not work he Is legit injured, just watch back and you see the ref talking to him for a good 30 seconds and then putting up the X! im 100% sure


----------



## Happenstan

AthenaMark said:


> If Bryan was really injured, I would stop watching Raw LIVE just like that. Wouldn't think twice about it.


Same. I'll come back when Bryan does. There just isn't any reason to watch Cena dominate anymore.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

They gave an update, and mentioned it could be nerve damage, but still under evaluation.


----------



## Smoogle

well if its nerve damage for real thats super depressing to hear.


----------



## Osize10

ughhhh....and they ask us marks why we want wrestlers who deserve it to be pushed right away. 


Dark day for wrestling


----------



## Londrick

If it isn't a work, this really sucks. Daniel Bryan was the only reason to watch during Punk's absence.


----------



## JamesK

Warrior said:


> They gave an update, and mentioned it could be nerve damage, but still under evaluation.


This is sad....:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Happenstan

Osize10 said:


> ughhhh....and they ask us marks why we want wrestlers who deserve it to be pushed right away.
> 
> 
> Dark day for wrestling


Been arguing this for the past 2 weeks. Waiting until RR and Mania is a terrible idea. Always strike when the iron is hot.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Mick_Vick said:


> It was not work he Is legit injured, just watch back and you see the ref talking to him for a good 30 seconds and then putting up the X! im 100% sure


I see what you're saying, but no one just stops in the middle of a match. Especially not Bryan who's a true pro. I just don't see it happening. It can't be real.


----------



## Caponex75

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I see what you're saying, but no one just stops in the middle of a match. Especially not Bryan who's a true pro. I just don't see it happening. It can't be real.


WWE officials stopped the match, not Bryan. Knowing Bryan, he would of continued had no one stepped in. This is the same guy that broke his shoulder early on in a match with Cabana and still worked the 60 minutes. Guy is a soldier.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Should've pulled the trigger a year ago instead of feeding him to that cunt.


----------



## JamesK

If it is a legit nerve damage things are very very bad...That's a serious injury..


----------



## JamesK

He is fine??? :mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RandomLurker

Dean v Bryan scheduled for Smackdownzzzz :OOO


----------



## Osize10

JamesK said:


> He is fine??? :mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


This beyond god awful booking. I mean....legit awful booking. Poor guy should quit this debacled company tonight


----------



## vacuous

Ref put up the X. I hope it's nothing more serious than a stinger or a separated shoulder. They looked like they were finally going to push him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

A push where you lose every match until the title match and then lose the title match is what they call the Hogan/Kidman bullshit push.


----------



## JamesK

Osize10 said:


> This beyond god awful booking. I mean....legit awful booking. Poor guy should quit this debacled company tonight


I agree with you that it is an awful booking decision but at least he is not injured....


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Weird booking, but as long as it develop Daniel Bryans character then I am good. They were mentioning how he doesn't give up in matches.


----------



## Da Silva

I'm guessing they wanted to end his thing with Orton, and wanted to keep Orton looking strong. Which is just bullshit, fuck Orton man, he doesn't need momentum for fucks sake.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Da Silva said:


> I'm guessing they wanted to end his thing with Orton, and wanted to keep Orton looking strong. Which is just bullshit, fuck Orton man, he doesn't need momentum for fucks sake.


They might have saved the feud for later, but a win over Orton would be huge for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Toad84

Thats what I figured too. Gives him a clean break from Orton. Also allowed them to keep Orton face for the time being.


----------



## Osize10

All speculation aside...

this booking deserves a rating of botch/10


----------



## jhbboy198917

I think this is going to lead to Daniel Bryan winning the red briefcase at MITB.


----------



## JamesK

Warrior said:


> Weird booking, but as long as it develop Daniel Bryans character then I am good. They were mentioning how he doesn't give up in matches.


And who else doesn't give up??:cena5:cena2:cena

In all seriousness at least they have to use this as a part of DB's character..


----------



## Osize10

JamesK said:


> And who else doesn't give up??:cena5:cena2:cena
> 
> In all seriousness at least they have to use this as a part of DB's character..


It doesn't matter...he didn't win over the crowd tonight. And unfortunately he's one of the guys that gets his momentum shoved down his throat the minute his reaction dies. Everyone else gets a free pass.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

He got in Triple H's face apparently and is being promoted for Smackdown.


----------



## Grimley

Nope...Mark Henry vs Cena at MITB


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Wow last time I listen to any of you guys, you almost had me worried my baby was legit injured :yes


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan getting in the face of Triple H and causing mayhem backstage.
If it leads to Bryan winning the Red Briefcase at MITB then I'm all for it.


----------



## Caponex75

Still say the match being stopped was legit. Just that WWE is covering it up well since his injury isn't anything that a good sleep can't handle.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I am interested in what they do next week and on Smackdown with Daniel Bryan. They are showing he has guts if he indeed got in Triple H's face. They need to show this. Also Daniel Bryan might be one of the best sellers, if everything was just a work.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Caponex75 said:


> WWE officials stopped the match, not Bryan. Knowing Bryan, he would of continued had no one stepped in. This is the same guy that broke his shoulder early on in a match with Cabana and still worked the 60 minutes. Guy is a soldier.


Don't forget about his torn retina. He looked like he wanted to continue but the officials had stopped the match. 

So is this actually happened or was it a work?


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> I am interested in what they do next week and on Smackdown with Daniel Bryan. They are showing he has guts if he indeed got in Triple H's face. They need to show this. Also Daniel Bryan might be one of the best sellers, if everything was just a work.


I'm interested in where they are going. It's obvious Henry and Cena will be feuding and having Bryan going into MITB as the underdog with a interesting story should be epic. I think he was selling that injury, Bryan is one of the best.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Omega_VIK said:


> Don't forget about his torn retina. He looked like he wanted to continue but the officials had stopped the match.
> 
> So is this actually happened or was it a work?


I say work, just to try and advance Daniel Bryans character.


----------



## Punkholic

Hopefully they'll have footage of Bryan getting on HHH's face.


----------



## Lm2

D-bry looking stellar, orton looked like he couldn't keep up, and seemed to botch a few spots, imo the announcing trying to make the swan dive hitting the guardrail was terrible.


----------



## hardyorton

Omega_VIK said:


> Don't forget about his torn retina. He looked like he wanted to continue but the officials had stopped the match.
> 
> So is this actually happened or was it a work?


The Dirt sheets should answer the question. If he wrestles Ambrose on Smackdown tomorrow then it's some great selling from Bryan. If he doesn't then he's legit but Bryan has wrestled with some serious injuries through big matches so I doubt he would have cried that off.


----------



## eflat2130

This is why Daniel Bryan is the BEST in the business right now. He sold that shit like a true champ, and now everyone is legit concerned and cares. Kayfabe isn't dead, it just takes someone as good as DB to make it work.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Warrior said:


> I say work, just to try and advance Daniel Bryans character.


Wow, if it is a work, then I was certainly fooled. But my problem with this is I DON'T want him to turn heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, if it is a work, then I was certainly fooled. But my problem with this is I DON'T want him to turn heel.


I am not sure if it is a heel turn, but more of Daniel Bryan showing he has guts and people thinking he is weak and not being able to continue the match. Thus he went off on Triple H.


----------



## Mr. I

If it is a stinger, it's perfectly possible that it was not a work and he really did get one. They then showed the advertisment later in the show for SD because they'd determined it to be stinger and thus he would be ok.


----------



## hardyorton

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, if it is a work, then I was certainly fooled. But my problem with this is I DON'T want him to turn heel.


It's The American Dragon, he's a wrestling God. Any top performer will sell a injury i.e HBK is a perfect example.

I don't think he will. I just think they want to build on this underdog and weak link thing up until MITB when he wins the Red case and cashes it in at a later time ( Wrestlemaina 30). Hopefully it turn out like that


----------



## x78

I feel like they botched Bryan's momentum somewhat tonight. Hopefully that is the last time he interacts with Randy Orton. The match really wasn't necessary and did nothing for either man.


----------



## Osize10

I agree. It seemed like they temporarily suspended Bryan's momentum and allowed everyone else to shine tonight.


I think we have a conspiracy


----------



## Caponex75

As I said before, highly doubt this was a work. If it was, don't you think they would air said issue with HHH on camera considering he is one of their most over stars at this point?


----------



## hardyorton

x78 said:


> I feel like they botched Bryan's momentum somewhat tonight. Hopefully that is the last time he interacts with Randy Orton. The match really wasn't necessary and did nothing for either man.


It did the job it progressed Bryan Fighting underdog Sprit. What were you expecting? Bryan to Hulk up and beat Orton. It's a slow burner. They were bigging him up at the end.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

If they advertised him wrestling tomorrow then he's definitely not injured. It was just a way to prevent an actual finish between Orton and Bryan because they want to keep them both looking strong. I see the feud carrying into the WWE Title mitb match where Bryan looks like the underdog but captures it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Orton said he believes Daniel Bryan is weak, this will lead to tension between them and both will be in the MITB ladder match for the WWE title contract. I wonder who will be the other 4 guys though?


----------



## Banjo

You hear that?

That is Daniel Bryan's push coming to a SCREECHING halt. Ahahaha


----------



## Osize10

The problem is it completely derailed any momentum he had left after eating the pin last night. They called off the match on a show with Vince endorsing the shield, Ziggler turning face, Punk facing off with Lesnar, and Henry swerving the crowd. Other than us, who is talking about Bryan? Everyone in the Raw discussion gives zero fucks, wwe.com mentions nothing, and all of a sudden they are promoting ambrose vs bryan tomorrow which seems like backwards progression. Then they claim Bryan got in HHH's face and we have no media proof of this kayfabe exchange. That seems like must see tv doesn't it? Who really wouldn't want to see Bryan backstage with HHH? work or not, it buried Bryan to a point of non-relevancy that I don't think he can build back without the help of the writing team. Kayfabe injury or not, they buried him to the bottom of the shows storylines. The future is not looking to good for Bryan short-term.


----------



## apokalypse

buried Bryan? Bryan is one of the guy hard to buried...this guy unstoppable and will reclaim his spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan is BY FAR the best worker in the company, in the ring. Nothing against Punk, but Bryan is in a league of his own. I think, one day, he MIGHT even approach that rarefied air of HBK/Bret/Savage/Flair. He's THAT good. And he was taught by the best. :hbk2


----------



## Da Silva

What's this segment with HHH everyone was talking about? I think I missed it during a cigarette break.

edit: ah, it wasn't aired.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Warrior said:


> I am not sure if it is a heel turn, but more of Daniel Bryan showing he has guts and people thinking he is weak and not being able to continue the match. Thus he went off on Triple H.


Yeah, we have to wait and see, and I agree this would be brilliant if this was showing that he's a wrestling machine. I would loved to see Bryan going off on Hunter backstage.



hardyorton said:


> It's The American Dragon, he's a wrestling God. Any top performer will sell a injury i.e HBK is a perfect example.
> 
> I don't think he will. I just think they want to build on this underdog and weak link thing up until MITB when he wins the Red case and cashes it in at a later time ( Wrestlemaina 30). Hopefully it turn out like that


Fingers crossed then.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> Orton said he believes Daniel Bryan is weak, this will lead to tension between them and both will be in the MITB ladder match for the WWE title contract. I wonder who will be the other 4 guys though?


Jericho
RVD
Christian

A heel maybe in their too. I reckon it could be a classic if that line up is right. Bryan wins MITB knocking Orton off the ladder. Leads to a match at Summerslam for the Briefcase, Bryan wins Orton Rko's him and Punts him. Heel turn. Orton wins at Night of Champions. Bryan wins the blow off match with a DQ ending the feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DB mentioned he's going for the title, so whether it's Cena or Henry, I can see DB challenging one of them.


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> The problem is it completely derailed any momentum he had left after eating the pin last night. They called off the match on a show with Vince endorsing the shield, Ziggler turning face, Punk facing off with Lesnar, and Henry swerving the crowd. Other than us, who is talking about Bryan? Everyone in the Raw discussion gives zero fucks, wwe.com mentions nothing, and all of a sudden they are promoting ambrose vs bryan tomorrow which seems like backwards progression. Then they claim Bryan got in HHH's face and we have no media proof of this kayfabe exchange. That seems like must see tv doesn't it? Who really wouldn't want to see Bryan backstage with HHH? work or not, it buried Bryan to a point of non-relevancy that I don't think he can build back without the help of the writing team. Kayfabe injury or not, they buried him to the bottom of the shows storylines. The future is not looking to good for Bryan short-term.


Rubbish. Sorry


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> Rubbish. Sorry


I know you don't want to believe me. But his crowd reaction is going to die a slow death as a direct result to the last two nights. That was seemingly the only thing pushing him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan is still by far the most over guy in the company. More than Cena. Certainly more than Punk. More than any full time guy you can think of. He's going to main event SS with Cena for the WWE Title.


----------



## x78

hardyorton said:


> Jericho
> RVD
> Christian
> 
> A heel maybe in their too. I reckon it could be a classic if that line up is right. Bryan wins MITB knocking Orton off the ladder. Leads to a match at Summerslam for the Briefcase, Bryan wins Orton Rko's him and Punts him. Heel turn. Orton wins at Night of Champions. Bryan wins the blow off match with a DQ ending the feud.


I don't want to see Bryan feuding with Randy Orton, I want to see him getting a world title push. Anything else would be a waste of time and kill his momentum, they've failed to pull the trigger tonight and I just hope Bryan can continue to stay relevant after yet another needless setback.


----------



## Osize10

x78 said:


> I don't want to see Bryan feuding with Randy Orton, I want to see him getting a world title push. Anything else would be a waste of time and kill his momentum, they've failed to pull the trigger tonight and I just hope Bryan can continue to stay relevant after yet another needless setback.


EXACTLY. you get it brother.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

Osize10 said:


> The problem is it completely derailed any momentum he had left after eating the pin last night. They called off the match on a show with Vince endorsing the shield, Ziggler turning face, Punk facing off with Lesnar, and Henry swerving the crowd. Other than us, who is talking about Bryan? Everyone in the Raw discussion gives zero fucks, wwe.com mentions nothing, and all of a sudden they are promoting ambrose vs bryan tomorrow which seems like backwards progression. Then they claim Bryan got in HHH's face and we have no media proof of this kayfabe exchange. That seems like must see tv doesn't it? Who really wouldn't want to see Bryan backstage with HHH? work or not, it buried Bryan to a point of non-relevancy that I don't think he can build back without the help of the writing team. Kayfabe injury or not, they buried him to the bottom of the shows storylines. The future is not looking to good for Bryan short-term.


Just stop. Bryan will be okay. If losing in 18 seconds at wrestlemania didn't hurt him what makes you think that anything now we'll derail his momentum? Bryan is arguably the most over face on the roster right now. Calm down he'll be alright.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's going to get a world title push. It doesn't just happen, though. He's going to win his MITB match (whatever type of match that will be) and have a match with Cena for the WWE title. He'll be the focus of the entire company in July and August.


----------



## hardyorton

x78 said:


> I don't want to see Bryan feuding with Randy Orton, I want to see him getting a world title push. Anything else would be a waste of time and kill his momentum, they've failed to pull the trigger tonight and I just hope Bryan can continue to stay relevant after yet another needless setback.


Come on then tell me what were you expecting?


----------



## Osize10

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Just stop. Bryan will be okay. If losing in 18 seconds at wrestlemania didn't hurt him what makes you think that anything now we'll derail his momentum? Bryan is arguably the most over face on the roster right now. Calm down he'll be alright.


lol i'm not angry. Seriously, ask yourself...how much did he matter in the grand scheme of the show? His match was cancelled, the crowd popped for Orton, no backstage stuff and only a mention of an exchange with HHH. He was devalued tonight, intentionally or not. I'm just laying it out. I'm not asking the to push the moon. I'm only observing what happened with his status tonight. He's merely a footnote on the "raw of the year," just like last year with Punk and The Rock


----------



## Chicago Warrior

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He's going to get a world title push. It doesn't just happen, though. He's going to win his MITB match (whatever type of match that will be) and have a match with Cena for the WWE title. He'll be the focus of the entire company in July and August.


This, while Daniel Bryan wasn't the complete focus of tonight, they clearly have something planned for him. He clearly mentioned going for the WWE title.


----------



## hardyorton

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He's going to get a world title push. It doesn't just happen, though. He's going to win his MITB match (whatever type of match that will be) and have a match with Cena for the WWE title. He'll be the focus of the entire company in July and August.


This man speaks sense. If he was getting Buried Orton would have beaten him clean. They wouldn't be talking about him squaring up to HHH if they weren't serious about him. The Ref stopped the match not Bryan.


----------



## Caponex75

His match was cancelled because the guy got hurt. Stop blaming the WWE as if they could do anything about it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Osize10 said:


> lol i'm not angry. Seriously, ask yourself...how much did he matter in the grand scheme of the show? His match was cancelled, the crowd popped for Orton, no backstage stuff and only a mention of an exchange with HHH. He was devalued tonight, intentionally or not. I'm just laying it out. I'm not asking the to push the moon. I'm only observing what happened with his status tonight. He's merely a footnote on the "raw of the year," just like last year with Punk and The Rock


Did you not hear the Daniel Bryan chants on RAW tonight?


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> lol i'm not angry. Seriously, ask yourself...how much did he matter in the grand scheme of the show? His match was cancelled, the crowd popped for Orton, no backstage stuff and only a mention of an exchange with HHH. He was devalued tonight, intentionally or not. I'm just laying it out. I'm not asking the to push the moon. I'm only observing what happened with his status tonight. He's merely a footnote on the "raw of the year," just like last year with Punk and The Rock


The crowd popped for both guys cause they are the top 5 guys in the WWE. How much did Ziggler matter in the schemem of things or Cena. They all got their time to shine as did Bryan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He's going to get a world title push. It doesn't just happen, though. He's going to win his MITB match (whatever type of match that will be) and have a match with Cena for the WWE title. He'll be the focus of the entire company in July and August.


Maybe face Orton again at MitB.


----------



## MajinTrunks

TEMPERS FLARE BETWEEN TRIPLE H & BRYAN: Triple H explains what happened
http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-explains-what-happened-wwecom-exclusive-june-17-2013-26124411


----------



## x78

hardyorton said:


> Come on then tell me what were you expecting?


I was expecting him to be named number one contender tonight since he's by far, by far the hottest guy in the company and the most over star since July 2011 CM Punk. Instead we get Henry, and as good as his promo was and as much as I like Henry, that isn't what was needed now and Bryan somehow has to carry his momentum for another four weeks without any real direction or the help of his partners and The Shield.

Everything was set up perfectly for a Bryan push after Smackdown and the culmination of the Hell No/Shield storyline and they've blown it by instead having Henry randomly challenge for the title in what will be a meaningless and predictable filler feud. I get it, they don't want anyone to outpop Cena, but that doesn't mean this is the right thing to do.


----------



## Sarcasm1

As much as I like to see Ambrose vs. DB, the Shield feud should be over between them.


----------



## Osize10

The last two posts in this thread capture what I'm probably failing at explaining. Bryan is a tremendous talent. Very few people, both in and out of the world of wrestling, bounce back stronger from his treatment. And yet again, when the iron is oh so hot, the last two nights booking decisions have once again put a tremendous burden on his back. They booked a stupid miscommunication to cause him to lose to the shield, when instead the shield should have cheated or Orton should have directly cost the match.

Then we go to plan B, which apparently was, work or not, to book a non-finish to a match. Now Bryan, who was as hot as the sun, has the unenviable task of getting it all back in time for Summerslam. I admire the efforts on tonight's show. I'm glad people enjoyed it. But it really put Bryan in an awkward position where once again he is staring back up the food chain after some of the most stellar work we have seen since Punk 2011.


----------



## PacoAwesome

We need to calm down a bit.We don't have control on what will happen to Bryan, all we can do is hope he gets some sort of push and a WWE Title reign this year or next year. He has a loyal fan base that will cheer him on no matter what. And to Osize,chill man. Bryan maybe didn't get a huge pop, but he was cheered over Orton during the match. Plus, no one is going to get big reactions every night. Punk doesnt, Cena doesn't, Triple H doesn't etc. Have faith my fellow members of Team DB.


----------



## hardyorton

x78 said:


> I was expecting him to be named number one contender tonight since he's by far, by far the hottest guy in the company and the most over star since July 2011 CM Punk. Instead we get Henry, and as good as his promo was and as much as I like Henry, that isn't what was needed now and Bryan somehow has to carry his momentum for another four weeks without any real direction or the help of his partners and The Shield.
> 
> Everything was set up perfectly for a Bryan push after Smackdown and the culmination of the Hell No/Shield storyline and they've blown it by instead having Henry randomly challenge for the title in what will be a meaningless and predictable filler feud. I get it, they don't want anyone to outpop Cena, but that doesn't mean this is the right thing to do.


I understand but I rather wait further down the line until they give him a few legit wins over main event level guys win the MITB case and actually make him a threat to Cena. Build him up a little more. No need to rush it. If it mean he will win the title further down the line after a feud or two rather then throwing him to Cena to be buried then I rather wait.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> I was expecting him to be named number one contender tonight since he's by far, by far the hottest guy in the company and the most over star since July 2011 CM Punk. Instead we get Henry, and as good as his promo was and as much as I like Henry, that isn't what was needed now and Bryan somehow has to carry his momentum for another four weeks without any real direction or the help of his partners and The Shield.
> 
> Everything was set up perfectly for a Bryan push after Smackdown and the culmination of the Hell No/Shield storyline and they've blown it by instead having Henry randomly challenge for the title in what will be a meaningless and predictable filler feud. I get it, they don't want anyone to outpop Cena, but that doesn't mean this is the right thing to do.


Bryan is probably going to win the RAW MITB. That's his big win that will set up his match with Cena for the title at Summerslam (the second biggest PPV of the year). That's a cash-in announced in advance, too.

He said it tonight, to Kane, that he feels he needs to win the WWE title to prove his worth. Kane also said he wants the WWE title, which makes me assume they'll both be in the RAW MITB match, and Orton too, probably. Bryan will be busy building up the MITB match and feuding with Orton for the next month.

Henry vs Cena is both a filler feud for MITB, and also a "final run" for Henry.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

PacoAwesome said:


> We need to calm down a bit.We don't have control on what will happen to Bryan, all we can do is hope he gets some sort of push and a WWE Title reign this year or next year. He has a loyal fan base that will cheer him on no matter what. And to Osize,chill man. Bryan maybe didn't get a huge pop, but he was cheered over Orton during the match. Plus, no one is going to get big reactions every night. Punk doesnt, Cena doesn't, Triple H doesn't etc. Have faith my fellow members of Team DB.


Yeah, I said it before as well, Daniel Bryan can outpop some of the top guys somedays and some other days he won't. Tonight there seemed to be tons of Randy Orton fans as well as Cena fans.


----------



## Osize10

ok I have faith...maybe we could all...uh...hug it out?


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> Yeah, I said it before as well, Daniel Bryan can outpop some of the top guys somedays and some other days he won't. Tonight there seemed to be tons of Randy Orton fans as well as Cena fans.


He was over tonight though people making like it was crickets when he came out. Good match between both men . Which will lead the storyline on for Bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Osize10 said:


> ok I have faith...maybe we could all...uh...hug it out?


No!

But just wait and be patient over the next few weeks. You should know this being a fan of Daniel Bryan. He and CM Punk are the only guys without a title that are getting something and some development. This only happens to the top guys of the company most of the times.


----------



## x78

hardyorton said:


> I understand but I rather wait further down the line until they give him a few legit wins over main event level guys win the MITB case and actually make him a threat to Cena. Build him up a little more. No need to rush it. If it mean he will win the title further down the line after a feud or two rather then throwing him to Cena to be buried then I rather wait.


Why though? Bryan couldn't possibly be any more over or any more credible after pretty much single-handedly taking on The Shield for weeks and being the one to finally end their streak. That was the perfect build up to a title push, and now he has to wait with nothing to do for a month? Making talent jump through meaningless hoops when they are ready for the big time is the main reason that no new stars are built today.

Bryan is as over as anyone I've ever seen since the AE, they need to pull the trigger on him FFS and stop trying to stall his momentum. Imagine if Punk had cut his promo in 2011 and then not been given a title match, or had to wait around doing nothing for a month and a half before getting his opportunity. That's the equivalent to what's happening here. Strike while the iron's hot.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

hardyorton said:


> He was over tonight though people making like it was crickets when he came out. Good match between both men . Which will lead the storyline on for Bryan.


Yeah I agree, he did get a reaction. Both men have their fan base.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

Osize10 said:


> lol i'm not angry. Seriously, ask yourself...how much did he matter in the grand scheme of the show? His match was cancelled, the crowd popped for Orton, no backstage stuff and only a mention of an exchange with HHH. He was devalued tonight, intentionally or not. I'm just laying it out. I'm not asking the to push the moon. I'm only observing what happened with his status tonight. He's merely a footnote on the "raw of the year," just like last year with Punk and The Rock


Orton did get a louder entrance pop but during the match the crowd was definitely on Daniel Bryan's side but both guys had their fans tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Agree with you two guys above. Talking about TODAY, Bryan and Orton are the two most popular guys on the active roster. No one gets consistently louder pops than them, week in and week out. Which says alot considering both men haven't been main eventing the past couple of years. Imagine if both guys were main eventing these past two years? Their pops would be other-worldly.


----------



## rbhayek

I really hope Daniel Bryan wins the rematch.


----------



## apokalypse

Daniel Bryan confronts Triple H over match stoppage on Raw
http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-06-17/daniel-bryan-confronts-triple-h-backstage-26124420


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> The problem is it completely derailed any momentum he had left after eating the pin last night. They called off the match on a show with Vince endorsing the shield, Ziggler turning face, Punk facing off with Lesnar, and Henry swerving the crowd. Other than us, who is talking about Bryan? Everyone in the Raw discussion gives zero fucks, wwe.com mentions nothing, and all of a sudden they are promoting ambrose vs bryan tomorrow which seems like backwards progression. Then they claim Bryan got in HHH's face and we have no media proof of this kayfabe exchange. That seems like must see tv doesn't it? Who really wouldn't want to see Bryan backstage with HHH? work or not, it buried Bryan to a point of non-relevancy that I don't think he can build back without the help of the writing team. Kayfabe injury or not, they buried him to the bottom of the shows storylines. The future is not looking to good for Bryan short-term.


You're worrying a bit too much man. Bryan will be fine and he'll either win the briefcase or the royal rumble and he'll enter/leave Mania as the WWE champion. You can hold me to that, unless of course he gets injured.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-06-17/daniel-bryan-confronts-triple-h-backstage-26124420

Lol at all the superstars commenting on the incident with Triple H, they need to show this next week on RAW.


----------



## apokalypse

i believe they have this video and it will be show next week...


GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. –Among the most controversial moments of a wild Raw in Michigan was the unexpected stoppage of the Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton contest after the submission expert suffered a “stinger” in the middle of the bout and was deemed unfit to compete by WWE officials, with the final decision coming from WWE COO Triple H himself.

“Whether anybody likes it or not, it’s my job as COO of this company,” confirmed Triple H to WWE.com. “I made the call that Daniel Bryan’s health was important and I called the match.”

Bryan – currently battling a self-imposed perception that he is a “weak link” – seemed less than happy at the result on air, and in fact, he let The Game know exactly how he felt once he stepped backstage.

“I saw Daniel face-to-face with Triple H, nose to nose, screaming at him, saying that the match should not have been stopped and he’d worked through several injuries over 13 years,” said referee John Cone, who followed Bryan into the locker room area. “Triple H fired back, saying he’s worked through torn quads, but Bryan was saying it was supposed to be the biggest match of his career and it was taken away from him.

“I’d never seen anything like it, they almost came to blows,” elaborated Cone. “Randy stepped in and pulled Daniel Bryan back, it was the craziest thing I’d ever seen backstage.”

Layla agreed: “It was probably the most intense argument I have ever seen right in front of me.” The former Divas Champion was backstage when Bryan emerged through the curtain.

“Bryan beelined straight for Triple H, and the passion in his voice – [he said] ‘I have wrestled for 13 years, this was supposed to be my biggest match, my biggest accomplishment; you don’t ever stop a match without me!’”

Alicia Fox, who was also backstage with several of the Divas, agreed.

“I think he was just trying to state his fact that he’s very passionate about what he does, his job and how he handles his work in the ring and taking care of his body,” she said. “At the same time, the way Triple H saw it, he was looking out for his safety, his well-being for his future, the company, and future matches to come.”

All the eyewitnesses seemed to agree the two Superstars were coming from a place of passion, not animosity.

“Both Daniel Bryan and Triple H have a ton of passion, if anyone could relate to what Daniel Bryan felt it’d be Triple H,” Natalya said, “But I’d just never heard an exchange so heated like that in my life.”

“I’ve never seen Daniel like that before,” Cameron said. “He was cursing, just saying he’s worked through everything … Triple H was only doing what’s right for Daniel, but Daniel is just so passionate about this business.”

Veteran official Chad Patton drew a haunting parallel in his own summary of the argument: “What I did see when Daniel Bryan and Triple H went at it, for him to talk to his boss and just to the extreme he was doing it, I haven’t seen anything like it since Bret Hart and Vince McMahon.”

Triple H himself confirmed the situation had been smoothed over and both parties apologized to each other, but Bryan’s status for this Friday’s SmackDown is still up in the air. While he has been reviewed by WWE doctors, his injury requires close observation and further tests will be done down the line before his scheduled bout with U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose.[/QUOTE]

Daniel Bryan vs HHH and Mcmahon over holding him back and got screwed by Authority HHH-Vince...they need to plant this seed.


----------



## AthenaMark

Didnt like the injury angle. It's like a reason to hold him back in matches now...he went kind of easy on Blandy with his kicks compared to Ryback and Rollins but Orton is a legit pussy and soft as butter. Idiot can't even bang the mat without injuring his arm.


----------



## backpackstunner

So was the injury today a work?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Even if this Triple H incident didn't happen they should now do one to show for next week.


----------



## Mr. I

backpackstunner said:


> So was the injury today a work?


Maybe. But in any case, a stinger is not a serious injury, he won't be taking any time off to recover OR to sell a worked injury.


----------



## hardyorton

backpackstunner said:


> So was the injury today a work?


I think it was but some think it wasn't. Seen as it's been worked into the storyline I don't think it was legit but some top selling from Bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

backpackstunner said:


> So was the injury today a work?


No one knows, lots of legit arguments can be said for both work or real.


----------



## hardyorton

If it was a injury do you think it happened when Orton ducked his diving move through the ropes. He was on the ground for a good while.


----------



## Osize10

THANOS said:


> You're worrying a bit too much man. Bryan will be fine and he'll either win the briefcase or the royal rumble and he'll enter/leave Mania as the WWE champion. You can hold me to that, unless of course he gets injured.


haha I'm holding you to it...and if it doesn't happen I'll turn heel faster than Big Show and Del Rio combined!


----------



## Prayer Police

Gets pissed off at Vince for calling off his match for his safety.
Calls off match for Daniel Bryan's safety.
:HHH2


----------



## Chicago Warrior

hardyorton said:


> If it was a injury do you think it happened when Orton ducked his diving move through the ropes. He was on the ground for a good while.


If true that would have triggered some loss of sensation and after the missile drop-kick the referee came up to him so he probably lost some more sensation in his arm. The announce team said it occurred during the diving through ropes though.


----------



## Caponex75

hardyorton said:


> If it was a injury do you think it happened when Orton ducked his diving move through the ropes. He was on the ground for a good while.


Nah. Most likely the dropkick off the top got him. You can tell as there was a big gap of Bryan talking to the ref right after.


----------



## Vyer

Has there been an official word yet if the injury was legit?


----------



## krai999

:LeBron3


----------



## RandomLurker

With how they ended their Payback match with ZERO interaction between Bryan or Orton, it would have kind of been weird that they would let Bryan immediately to face Cena (Even though Henry did just that ). In my opinion, he still hasn't had that "breaking point" moment where he truly unleashes his inner badass. Maybe this whole Triple H holding him back could be it.

Obviously Ambrose retains tomorrow, but what if it was from Bryan getting DQ'd from not letting go of a submission or interference of the Shield, in which Bryan whoops them all again? Start his quest for gold there instead of random PPV lost.


----------



## vanboxmeer

After the PPV and this Raw, that Shield victory meant absolutely nothing. In fact they basically wasted Shield's first 6-men clean loss on a guy they just torpedoed.

He's portrayed as a whiny bitch Samoa Joe style "Face" who can't get the job done and then whines about it later, and the audience has already caught on to this and or gravitating towards other acts because they know this one is just another half-assed push that won't go anywhere.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

vanboxmeer said:


> After the PPV and this Raw, that Shield victory meant absolutely nothing. In fact they basically wasted Shield's first 6-men clean loss on a guy they just torpedoed.
> 
> He's portrayed as a whiny bitch Samoa Joe style "Face" who can't get the job done and then whines about it later, and the audience has already caught on to this and or gravitating towards other acts because they know this one is just another half-assed push that won't go anywhere.


No no no. Bryan doesn't come off whiney though. On RAW he was forced out of the match. There were times when he was about to win, but the shield interfered. Basically he comes off as a guy who obviously is superior, but unfortunate events (like the match ending when the shield interfer, or acidently hitting his teammate when he's on a roll) lead to him not being being able to prove it. It's pretty much the ultimate underdog story, and do you hear his fucking pops? He gets pops of the night. The audience loves him.


----------



## vanboxmeer

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> No no no. Bryan doesn't come off whiney though. On RAW he was forced out of the match. There were times when he was about to win, but the shield interfered. Basically he comes off as a guy who obviously is superior, but unfortunate events (like the match ending when the shield interfer, or acidently hitting his teammate when he's on a roll) lead to him not being being able to prove it. It's pretty much the ultimate underdog story, and do you hear his fucking pops? He gets pops of the night. The audience loves him.


The audience loved him (key being the past tense), but now they're losing patience in him constantly failing. Circumstances mean nothing when there are other faces on the show who don't complain to other babyfaces and just go out there and get the job done, despite the circumstances. Eventually they'll just turn on him for being a loser and move on to another face they like.


----------



## RandomLurker

vanboxmeer said:


> The *audience* loved him (key being the past tense), but now *they're* losing patience in him constantly failing.


I wished I could so freely speak on behalf of the masses. Well I can, but I don't because that's just lolzy :lol

And then there's the whole "incapable of character development, what is that?" thing.


----------



## Smoogle

at the end of the day this might actually work in Bryan favor, that intense passion for wrestling..might make him the most lethal character we've seen for a long time - the dude literally had zero sensation in his arm and was still trying to wrestle with orton..so much fucking respect for that


----------



## Beatles123

Man, if Randy had just RKO'd Bryan after that hug (Solidifying a heel turn), i'd have marked...


----------



## Eulonzo

Beatles123 said:


> Man, if Randy had just RKO'd bryan after that hug, i'd have marked...


Me too, but wasn't the match after Henry's segment?


----------



## Beatles123

I see what you did there.

Even so, the more I think about it, if this injury is a work, why do it? I don't see a reason, especially when Orton still acted like a face. it seemed to serve no purpose. I hope we get clarity on Smackdown.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

I hope to god this isnt going to turn into a hhh and d bry rivalry where d bry is the heel


----------



## validreasoning

vanboxmeer said:


> The audience loved him (key being the past tense), but now they're losing patience in him constantly failing.


they say wrestling fans are impatient but this is ridiculous, its only last friday night he tapped out rollins


----------



## STEVALD

apokalypse said:


> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. –Among the most controversial moments of a wild Raw in Michigan was the unexpected stoppage of the Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton contest after the submission expert suffered a “stinger” in the middle of the bout and was deemed unfit to compete by WWE officials, with the final decision coming from WWE COO Triple H himself.
> 
> “Whether anybody likes it or not, it’s my job as COO of this company,” confirmed Triple H to WWE.com. “I made the call that Daniel Bryan’s health was important and I called the match.”
> 
> Bryan – currently battling a self-imposed perception that he is a “weak link” – seemed less than happy at the result on air, and in fact, he let The Game know exactly how he felt once he stepped backstage.
> 
> “I saw Daniel face-to-face with Triple H, nose to nose, screaming at him, saying that the match should not have been stopped and he’d worked through several injuries over 13 years,” said referee John Cone, who followed Bryan into the locker room area. “Triple H fired back, saying he’s worked through torn quads, but Bryan was saying it was supposed to be the biggest match of his career and it was taken away from him.
> 
> “I’d never seen anything like it, they almost came to blows,” elaborated Cone. “Randy stepped in and pulled Daniel Bryan back, it was the craziest thing I’d ever seen backstage.”
> 
> Layla agreed: “It was probably the most intense argument I have ever seen right in front of me.” The former Divas Champion was backstage when Bryan emerged through the curtain.
> 
> “Bryan beelined straight for Triple H, and the passion in his voice – [he said] ‘I have wrestled for 13 years, this was supposed to be my biggest match, my biggest accomplishment; you don’t ever stop a match without me!’”
> 
> Alicia Fox, who was also backstage with several of the Divas, agreed.
> 
> “I think he was just trying to state his fact that he’s very passionate about what he does, his job and how he handles his work in the ring and taking care of his body,” she said. “At the same time, the way Triple H saw it, he was looking out for his safety, his well-being for his future, the company, and future matches to come.”
> 
> All the eyewitnesses seemed to agree the two Superstars were coming from a place of passion, not animosity.
> 
> “Both Daniel Bryan and Triple H have a ton of passion, if anyone could relate to what Daniel Bryan felt it’d be Triple H,” Natalya said, “But I’d just never heard an exchange so heated like that in my life.”
> 
> “I’ve never seen Daniel like that before,” Cameron said. “He was cursing, just saying he’s worked through everything … Triple H was only doing what’s right for Daniel, but Daniel is just so passionate about this business.”
> 
> Veteran official Chad Patton drew a haunting parallel in his own summary of the argument: “What I did see when Daniel Bryan and Triple H went at it, for him to talk to his boss and just to the extreme he was doing it, I haven’t seen anything like it since Bret Hart and Vince McMahon.”
> 
> Triple H himself confirmed the situation had been smoothed over and both parties apologized to each other, but Bryan’s status for this Friday’s SmackDown is still up in the air. While he has been reviewed by WWE doctors, his injury requires close observation and further tests will be done down the line before his scheduled bout with U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose.


*They better recap this shit on Raw. If this isn't the best chance for his character to develop into a big time player, I don't know what is. *


----------



## Beatles123

Shit, watching the rest of RAW, Bryan vs. Cena is still unclear. He has to win MITB if he's going to face him.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Would love to see Mark Henry beat Cena for the title, meaning that Bryan can go after it without having to turn heel.


----------



## Irish Jet

CRIMSON said:


> *They better recap this shit on Raw. If this isn't the best chance for his character to develop into a big time player, I don't know what is. *


I'm pretty sure this is the point.

He's being built up to face Cena.


----------



## apokalypse

CRIMSON said:


> *They better recap this shit on Raw. If this isn't the best chance for his character to develop into a big time player, I don't know what is. *


i agree, Bryan is doing well at the moment take baby step onto something big...HHH need to be Heel.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> The audience loved him (key being the past tense), but now they're losing patience in him constantly failing. Circumstances mean nothing when there are other faces on the show who don't complain to other babyfaces and just go out there and get the job done, despite the circumstances. Eventually they'll just turn on him for being a loser and move on to another face they like.


Anytime someone has to complain about Bryan this eejit comes back and he's always proved wrong.


----------



## JamesK

vanboxmeer said:


> *The audience loved him (key being the past tense), but now they're losing patience in him constantly failing.* Circumstances mean nothing when there are other faces on the show who don't complain to other babyfaces and just go out there and get the job done, despite the circumstances. Eventually they'll just turn on him for being a loser and move on to another face they like.


With that logic his is failing since last years Wrestlemania but the crowd still goes nuts for him...


----------



## TD Stinger

x78 said:


> I was expecting him to be named number one contender tonight since he's by far, by far the hottest guy in the company and the most over star since July 2011 CM Punk. Instead we get Henry, and as good as his promo was and as much as I like Henry, that isn't what was needed now and Bryan somehow has to carry his momentum for another four weeks without any real direction or the help of his partners and The Shield.
> 
> Everything was set up perfectly for a Bryan push after Smackdown and the culmination of the Hell No/Shield storyline and they've blown it by instead having Henry randomly challenge for the title in what will be a meaningless and predictable filler feud. I get it, they don't want anyone to outpop Cena, but that doesn't mean this is the right thing to do.





Osize10 said:


> The last two posts in this thread capture what I'm probably failing at explaining. Bryan is a tremendous talent. Very few people, both in and out of the world of wrestling, bounce back stronger from his treatment. And yet again, when the iron is oh so hot, the last two nights booking decisions have once again put a tremendous burden on his back. They booked a stupid miscommunication to cause him to lose to the shield, when instead the shield should have cheated or Orton should have directly cost the match.
> 
> Then we go to plan B, which apparently was, work or not, to book a non-finish to a match. Now Bryan, who was as hot as the sun, has the unenviable task of getting it all back in time for Summerslam. I admire the efforts on tonight's show. I'm glad people enjoyed it. But it really put Bryan in an awkward position where once again he is staring back up the food chain after some of the most stellar work we have seen since Punk 2011.





x78 said:


> Why though? Bryan couldn't possibly be any more over or any more credible after pretty much single-handedly taking on The Shield for weeks and being the one to finally end their streak. That was the perfect build up to a title push, and now he has to wait with nothing to do for a month? Making talent jump through meaningless hoops when they are ready for the big time is the main reason that no new stars are built today.
> 
> Bryan is as over as anyone I've ever seen since the AE, they need to pull the trigger on him FFS and stop trying to stall his momentum. Imagine if Punk had cut his promo in 2011 and then not been given a title match, or had to wait around doing nothing for a month and a half before getting his opportunity. That's the equivalent to what's happening here. Strike while the iron's hot.


Dudes, I get what you're saying. But I still say you're overreacting a little bit. What ever happened to the slow burn and slow build up.

Yes, he is over. Yes, he is great in the ring and good enough on the mic. Yes, he even beat The Shield on SD!, which is something no one has been able to do.

But there is still room for more. So much more. Think about it. When has Bryan ever had that defining singles victory in his career? When has he ever had that moment where he beat someone like Orton, Sheamus, Ryback (even though he's lost all of his big matches, but still portrayed as a monster), etc. Even when he beat The Shield, it was a 6 Man Tag and it was a complete team effort. Even though he was the star of the match, it was still a team effort.

Being over (no matter how over) is only one part. A big part, but there is more involved. I would rather see him get slowly built up and beat some of the guys I just mentioned and build his way to that WWE Championship shot. I mean lets face it, the reason everyone wanted the match w/ Cena at MITB is b/c there was internet rumor and people got excited. Nothing concrete was ever laid out. Not like there was anything concrete laid w/ Henry either, but still. 

My point is that while Bryan is over and has a great character, he can still continue to grow. W/ bigger *SINGLES* victories and more character development, that eventual match w/ Cena will just as big. If he is as great as we all think he is, he should be able to sustain his popularity. Whether it's at SSlam or even further down the road (maybe WM), he will get his shot. If he gets a few more credible wins under his belt and continues to show more progression in different ways (character and attitude), that match vs. Cena will be that much bigger.


----------



## THANOS

apokalypse said:


> i agree, Bryan is doing well at the moment take baby step onto something big...HHH need to be Heel.


You know what now that you mention it I can see this feud happening.

*Fantasy Booker Time*

I would have this HHH storyline with the McMahons eventually turn HHH into the Corporate heel figure he's destined to become. 

Early on, I'd have Bryan becoming more badass and overcoming almost every obstacle in true underdog fashion. Eventually Bryan will meet whoever is WWE Champion and win the title and hold it until the payperview before the rumble when he get's screwed out of the title via another match stoppage call and vanishes from television due to "injury". After this, HHH, still a face at this time, books himself to take on, say Ryback, for the vacant belt because he wants to give the Rumble a big time feel, and he proceeds to win the belt. 

During the Rumble, at some point early on, Bryan will make his huge return, looking more clean cut (think a look similar to AJ Styles currently), really big, and more determined than ever. He will proceed to win the rumble in true badass form.

In the following raws on the RTW, HHH will eventually turn heel and it will be revealed that he made the call to stop Bryan's other match and suspended Bryan which is why we didn't see him on television for awhile. Bryan will claim that he didn't use the time off as an opportunity to drown in his own sorrows. Instead he began training harder than he ever did before, and gave himself a new look that suited how he currently feels. He's tired of being a joke so he prepared for weeks to return stronger than ever and get revenge on HHH for screwing him.

HHH will cut promos about Bryan not being in his league (like he said about Curtis Axel) and will say that he never saw Bryan as mainevent material and saw fit to rectify that issue. He'll say he never saw the potential that the fans saw in Bryan, and that he felt Bryan was overrated.

At Mania I would have Bryan beat HHH and be effectively established as the next big face of this generation.

Thoughts?


----------



## eireace

Match I'd like to see - Bryan v RVD :mark:


----------



## THANOS

> As noted before, Daniel Bryan legitimately suffered a stinger in his match against Randy Orton on last night's RAW. WWE officials stopped the match because of this.
> 
> The planned finish had Bryan defeating Orton to help set up Bryan's main event run this summer.
> 
> We also noted how WWE's website aired a video of Triple H explaining that Bryan confronted him about the decision to stop the match but they both apologized to each other. This was also a shoot.
> 
> When Bryan returned to the back, he was "irate" and complained to Triple H that the match should not have been stopped. They got into a loud argument in the gorilla position backstage with a lot of people looking on. People were shocked because Bryan is usually soft spoken and good natured, plus he was standing up to Triple h of all people.
> 
> Bryan complained that he's worked all over the world, worked hurt and knows when he can go and when he can't. Triple H argued that they were protecting him and they don't want anyone working hurt. Both men did apologize to each other.


Source: lordsofpain.net

Sounds fake but you never know.


----------



## Da Silva

THANOS said:


> You know what now that you mention it I can see this feud happening.
> 
> *Fantasy Booker Time*
> 
> I would have this HHH storyline with the McMahons eventually turn HHH into the Corporate heel figure he's destined to become.
> 
> Early on, I'd have Bryan becoming more badass and overcoming almost every obstacle in true underdog fashion. Eventually Bryan will meet whoever is WWE Champion and win the title and hold it until the payperview before the rumble when he get's screwed out of the title via another match stoppage call and vanishes from television due to "injury". After this, HHH, still a face at this time, books himself to take on, say Ryback, for the vacant belt because he wants to give the Rumble a big time feel, and he proceeds to win the belt.
> 
> During the Rumble, at some point early on, Bryan will make his huge return, looking more clean cut (think a look similar to AJ Styles currently), really big, and more determined than ever. He will proceed to win the rumble in true badass form.
> 
> In the following raws on the RTW, HHH will eventually turn heel and it will be revealed that he made the call to stop Bryan's other match and suspended Bryan which is why we didn't see him on television for awhile. Bryan will claim that he didn't use the time off as an opportunity to drown in his own sorrows. Instead he began training harder than he ever did before, and gave himself a new look that suited how he currently feels. He's tired of being a joke so he prepared for weeks to return stronger than ever and get revenge on HHH for screwing him.
> 
> HHH will cut promos about Bryan not being in his league (like he said about Curtis Axel) and will say that he never saw Bryan as mainevent material and saw fit to rectify that issue. He'll say he never saw the potential that the fans saw in Bryan, and that he felt Bryan was overrated.
> 
> At Mania I would have Bryan beat HHH and be effectively established as the next big face of this generation.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## TEWA

THANOS said:


> Source: lordsofpain.net
> 
> Sounds fake but you never know.


Clearly you don't have a clue.


----------



## Eulonzo

THANOS said:


> You know what now that you mention it I can see this feud happening.
> 
> *Fantasy Booker Time*
> 
> I would have this HHH storyline with the McMahons eventually turn HHH into the Corporate heel figure he's destined to become.
> 
> Early on, I'd have Bryan becoming more badass and overcoming almost every obstacle in true underdog fashion. Eventually Bryan will meet whoever is WWE Champion and win the title and hold it until the payperview before the rumble when he get's screwed out of the title via another match stoppage call and vanishes from television due to "injury". After this, HHH, still a face at this time, books himself to take on, say Ryback, for the vacant belt because he wants to give the Rumble a big time feel, and he proceeds to win the belt.
> 
> During the Rumble, at some point early on, Bryan will make his huge return, looking more clean cut (think a look similar to AJ Styles currently), really big, and more determined than ever. He will proceed to win the rumble in true badass form.
> 
> In the following raws on the RTW, HHH will eventually turn heel and it will be revealed that he made the call to stop Bryan's other match and suspended Bryan which is why we didn't see him on television for awhile. Bryan will claim that he didn't use the time off as an opportunity to drown in his own sorrows. Instead he began training harder than he ever did before, and gave himself a new look that suited how he currently feels. He's tired of being a joke so he prepared for weeks to return stronger than ever and get revenge on HHH for screwing him.
> 
> HHH will cut promos about Bryan not being in his league (like he said about Curtis Axel) and will say that he never saw Bryan as mainevent material and saw fit to rectify that issue. He'll say he never saw the potential that the fans saw in Bryan, and that he felt Bryan was overrated.
> 
> At Mania I would have Bryan beat HHH and be effectively established as the next big face of this generation.
> 
> Thoughts?


OH MY GOODNESS. YES!


----------



## wesleyward24

Here's how I think this will play out...

******************Smackdown Spoilers Ahead****************************************



On Friday's Smackdown, Bryan defeated Orton via count out...I think they reschedule Bryan vs. Ambrose for Raw. Towards the end of the match on Raw...The Shield makes their way down. They are about to attack Bryan when Orton runs out for the save. The Shield surround the ring and out of nowhere, Orton Rko's Bryan. Leaving him defenseless in the middle of the ring. The Shield picks him apart setting up Bryan vs. Orton for Money in the Bank. 

Booking 101


----------



## Smitson

wesleyward24 said:


> Here's how I think this will play out...
> 
> ******************Smackdown Spoilers Ahead****************************************
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday's Smackdown, Bryan defeated Orton via count out...I think they reschedule Bryan vs. Ambrose for Raw. Towards the end of the match on Raw...The Shield makes their way down. They are about to attack Bryan when Orton runs out for the save. The Shield surround the ring and out of nowhere, Orton Rko's Bryan. Leaving him defenseless in the middle of the ring. The Shield picks him apart setting up Bryan vs. Orton for Money in the Bank.
> 
> Booking 101


No, Orton and Bryan clear the ring of The Shield and THEN Orton cranks Bryan with an RKO.

Lonewolf.


----------



## Osize10

So let's say the reports are true...are any Bryan fans worried he's going to receive the MVP treatment?


----------



## Riddle101

Osize10 said:


> So let's say the reports are true...are any Bryan fans worried he's going to receive the MVP treatment?


Only if Daniel Bryan fails a wellness policy and gets lazy.


----------



## RandomLurker

Osize10 said:


> So let's say the reports are true...are any Bryan fans worried he's going to receive the MVP treatment?


Starting to sound like a concern troll  Loosen up.

If anything, whatever they had planned with Bryan/Orton is only delayed a week.

----

Random Observation: When the medic called off the match the second time, Bryan actually grabs the radio out of the medic's front pocket. He _really _didn't want the match to end.


----------



## hardyorton

Riddle101 said:


> Only if Daniel Bryan fails a wellness policy and gets lazy.


Bryan failing a wellness policy would shock me to death and him getting lazy is never going to happen seen as he trains out ever day training in MMA and admits he's not the perfect wrestler. That's a sign of a guy who's not lazy.


----------



## Eulonzo

Spoilers.. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I see DB pushed to the World title and not the WWE title, as much as we'd like to see it.

Vince wouldn't want :yes out-popping his boy :cena3 and making him look inferior.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

RandomLurker said:


> Starting to sound like a concern troll  Loosen up.
> 
> If anything, whatever they had planned with Bryan/Orton is only delayed a week.
> 
> ----
> 
> Random Observation: When the medic called off the match the second time, Bryan actually grabs the radio out of the medic's front pocket. He _really _didn't want the match to end.


Yeah Daniel Bryan wanted to finish the match so badly. He even ran back into the ring after the medic told him that it's best for him not to continue.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Man those ROH guys are some tough bastards. I'd be surprised if he gets punished. This is wrestling, like any sport, testosterone rises and things get heated. Just one of those things.


----------



## KramerDSP

Orton is the perfect stepping-stone to Cena. If Bryan-Cena happens at Summerslam, that's going to be awesome.

Off topic, but anyone else cringe every time Bryan does the diving headbutt? Nobody in wrestling history that does the top rope diving headbutt frequently ends up better off for it. I think it would be awesome if the fans could cheer YES YES YES for everything except the diving headbutt when they could do something like "NO NO NO SAVE YOUR NECK NO NO NO SAVE YOUR NECK NO NO NO" instead. Also, I can't help but wonder if stingers from missle dropkicks will occur more often for him the more he does it. I wouldn't be surprised if he starts to tone down his moveset slightly. At the same time, that sequence of moves is what is popping the audiences big time, so he may be in a quandary right now.


----------



## Saitou Hajime

KramerDSP said:


> Off topic, but anyone else cringe every time Bryan does the diving headbutt? Nobody in wrestling history that does the top rope diving headbutt frequently ends up better off for it. I think it would be awesome if the fans could cheer YES YES YES for everything except the diving headbutt when they could do something like "NO NO NO SAVE YOUR NECK NO NO NO SAVE YOUR NECK NO NO NO" instead. Also, I can't help but wonder if stingers from missle dropkicks will occur more often for him the more he does it. I wouldn't be surprised if he starts to tone down his moveset slightly. At the same time, that sequence of moves is what is popping the audiences big time, so he may be in a quandary right now.


I don't think there's anything much to worry about. Bryan does the "safe" version of the move, not the unprotected, full-on impact version that Benoit and Dynamite did.


----------



## mblonde09

Osize10 said:


> The problem is it completely derailed any momentum he had left after eating the pin last night. They called off the match on a show with Vince endorsing the shield, Ziggler turning face, Punk facing off with Lesnar, and Henry swerving the crowd. Other than us, who is talking about Bryan? Everyone in the Raw discussion gives zero fucks, wwe.com mentions nothing, and all of a sudden they are promoting ambrose vs bryan tomorrow which seems like backwards progression. Then they claim Bryan got in HHH's face and we have no media proof of this kayfabe exchange. That seems like must see tv doesn't it? Who really wouldn't want to see Bryan backstage with HHH? work or not, it buried Bryan to a point of non-relevancy that I don't think he can build back without the help of the writing team. Kayfabe injury or not, they buried him to the bottom of the shows storylines. The future is not looking to good for Bryan short-term.


Oh calm down, you sad act. With the Punk/Lesnar and Cena/Henry programs starting, they've simply got bigger fish to fry than Bryan. He'll get his chance, but atm, the focus needs to be on more important matters.



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan is still by far the most over guy in the company. More than Cena. *Certainly more than Punk.* More than any full time guy you can think of. He's going to main event SS with Cena for the WWE Title.


Maybe you're forgetting that Punk's been away for two months. Once he gets his momentum back, he'll be just as over as Bryan - and he won't have to bellow the same word repeatedly to get there, either... hell, he got a bigger pop than Bryan on Monday, for a start. It's no coincidence Bryan only came to the forefront of RAW, while Punk was on sabattical.



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan is BY FAR the best worker in the company, in the ring. Nothing against Punk, but Bryan is in a league of his own. I think, one day, he MIGHT even approach that rarefied air of HBK/Bret/Savage/Flair. He's THAT good. *And he was taught by the best.* :hbk2


Swap Michaels' pic with Regal's and you'd be correct. HBK didn't train him. Like Punk said, Regal did the work with Bryan, and all HBK did was take $3000 from him. Bryan's only as good as he is, for the most part, because he was mentored and taught by Regal. Unlike Bryan, Punk never had the benefit of being taught by such a technical genius.


----------



## Happenstan

mblonde09 said:


> Maybe you're forgetting that Punk's been away for two months. Once he gets his momentum back, he'll be just as over as Bryan - and he won't have to bellow the same word repeatedly to get there, either... hell, he got a bigger pop than Bryan on Monday, for a start. It's no coincidence Bryan only came to the forefront of RAW, while Punk was on sabattical.


Oh please. Punk was so over as a face they had to turn him heel to stop his ratings slide into Diesel town. Bryan hasn't had 1/100th the push Punk has and is on the verge of surpassing him. Monday Bryan was supposed to go over Orton and THAT is considered the biggest match and/or potential win in his WWE career. Switch Bryan and Punk's pushes and Bryan would be in a new stratosphere pop wise. A sustained 2 year push bigger than the entire mid card and half the main event combined and this is the best Punk can achieve. Bryan has been forced to play Shield's whipping boy in between comedy spots for a year and he has all the momentum now. I get that you Punk fans are scared. You should be. Bryan is about to steal Punk's spot and Punk knows it. The guy has been going through the motions since his return. He is clearly not happy about something. My guess, WWE didn't fall apart with Punk gone. Bryan more than stepped up to the plate and Punk isn't happy he's so replaceable.




mblonde09 said:


> Unlike Bryan, Punk never had the benefit of being taught by such a technical genius.


 Yeah, it's not like Punk couldn't get off his ass and seek Regal out or go find "a technical genius" to teach him. But that would require Punk to do something other than bitch and whine until he gets what he covets. Shocking, I know.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, it's not like Punk couldn't get off his ass and seek Regal out or go find "a technical genius" to teach him. But that would require Punk to do something other than bitch and whine until he gets what he covets. Shocking, I know.


Actually man, Bryan wasn't even trained by Regal predominantly. His main coach was Rudy Boy Gonzalez and a sprinkle of Shawn Michaels here and there, until he got his foot in the door in wwe's developmental system in the early 2000s where he met Regal, and became his sparring partner to get Regal back into shape for the wwe. Naturally Bryan picked his brain as much as he could and changed his style to a bit more european based. Punk actually had a similar meeting with Regal as Bryan along with Chris Hero.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Actually man, Bryan wasn't even trained by Regal predominantly. His main coach was Rudy Boy Gonzalez and a sprinkle of Shawn Michaels here and there, until he got his foot in the door in wwe's developmental system in the early 2000s where he met Regal, and became his sparring partner to get Regal back into shape for the wwe. Naturally Bryan picked his brain as much as he could and changed his style to a bit more european based. Punk actually had a similar meeting with Regal as Bryan along with Chris Hero.


LOL. I was just using Regal to make a point there. That Punk fan's post made it seem like Bryan had some great advantage in the training department that Punk never could have possibly had no matter what. It just set me off a bit. :avit:


----------



## Beatles123

International SD today! time too see Bryan!


----------



## LJ1992

Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler!


----------



## AthenaMark

I'm only watching Smackdown for his parts this week...that's it.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Punk has been my favourite since i started watching 2-3 years ago now but D-Bry is catching up to him at a rapid speed recently. He has vastly improved on the mic now and the charisma the guy has is amazing. He seems a natural face, everyone likes the guy. He units smarks and kids and gets a pop from every audience member it seems. He is better in ring than punk and gets better matches out of other guys. 

Completely off topic i know but i feel with the right push and exposure Rollins could be in the same company as Punk and Bryan in a few years. He has that "x" factor to be a top guy imho.


----------



## Punkholic

AthenaMark said:


> I'm only watching Smackdown for his parts this week...that's it.


Same. Read the spoilers and his match is the only reason I'll watch Smackdown this week.


----------



## Osize10

mblonde09 said:


> Oh calm down, you sad act. With the Punk/Lesnar and Cena/Henry programs starting, they've simply got bigger fish to fry than Bryan. He'll get his chance, but atm, the focus needs to be on more important matters.
> 
> 
> Maybe you're forgetting that Punk's been away for two months. Once he gets his momentum back, he'll be just as over as Bryan - and he won't have to bellow the same word repeatedly to get there, either... hell, he got a bigger pop than Bryan on Monday, for a start. It's no coincidence Bryan only came to the forefront of RAW, while Punk was on sabattical.
> 
> 
> Swap Michaels' pic with Regal's and you'd be correct. HBK didn't train him. Like Punk said, Regal did the work with Bryan, and all HBK did was take $3000 from him. Bryan's only as good as he is, for the most part, because he was mentored and taught by Regal. Unlike Bryan, Punk never had the benefit of being taught by such a technical genius.



So you call me a sad act and then you suggest the following:

- part timers are more important than full timers who are peaking and gaining momentum

- Bryan is only over because of a word. 

- Bryan is only good because of William Regal


Oh the irony. If you're gonna troll it up, bring some new material.


----------



## Londrick

mblonde09 said:


> Swap Michaels' pic with Regal's and you'd be correct. HBK didn't train him. Like Punk said, Regal did the work with Bryan, and all HBK did was take $3000 from him. Bryan's only as good as he is, for the most part, because he was mentored and taught by Regal. Unlike Bryan, Punk never had the benefit of being taught by such a technical genius.


IIRC, Punk did do some training with Regal as well as with Finlay.


----------



## Beatles123

Rep for the first one to post the link tonight!


----------



## RandomLurker

He has his own show now? Lol wat






Even though its....70% commercial


----------



## SUNDAY

Daniel Bryan is becoming too popular , just like Punk did. And we all know what happened to him :HHH









Let it begin.... :buried









:troll


----------



## Londrick

Clobberin' said:


> Daniel Bryan is becoming too popular , just like Punk did. And we all know what happened to him :HHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it begin.... :buried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Does that mean Bryan's getting a 434 day reign as WWE Champion?! :mark:


----------



## SUNDAY

Dunmer said:


> Does that mean Bryan's getting a 434 day reign as WWE Champion?! :mark:


He's getting a private jet! Not Vince's old one, no no that one smells, hes getting a new one! He's getting his face on EVERYTHING! On the titantron, on the turnbuckles, on cups, posters, spoons, knives, forks, shoes, socks... Most importantly they are going to start selling WWE Tofu Bars! WWE films are going to start production on Daniel Bryan the movie! you can call it Knucklehead 2 except his will be funny and entertaining and successful.


----------



## THANOS

RandomLurker said:


> He has his own show now? Lol wat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though its....70% commercial


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lol

Oh man was that ever awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mblonde09

Happenstan said:


> *Oh please. Punk was so over as a face they had to turn him heel to stop his ratings slide into Diesel town.* Bryan hasn't had 1/100th the push Punk has and is on the verge of surpassing him. Monday Bryan was supposed to go over Orton and THAT is considered the biggest match and/or potential win in his WWE career. Switch Bryan and Punk's pushes and Bryan would be in a new stratosphere pop wise. A sustained 2 year push bigger than the entire mid card and half the main event combined and this is the best Punk can achieve. Bryan has been forced to play Shield's whipping boy in between comedy spots for a year and he has all the momentum now. I get that you Punk fans are scared. You should be. Bryan is about to steal Punk's spot and Punk knows it. The guy has been going through the motions since his return. He is clearly not happy about something. My guess, WWE didn't fall apart with Punk gone. Bryan more than stepped up to the plate and Punk isn't happy he's so replaceable.


Punk has just come off working with Rock at consecutive PPV's and facing 'Taker at 'Mania, and Bryan - who is still a mid-carder, btw, is on the verge of taking Punk's spot? Please. It should be obvious to anyone, that they gradually started to stall Punk's momentum as face, because he was out-popping and getting too close to Cena - nothing to do with any so-called "ratings slide". Also, needed to turn heel, to face Rock and 'Taker.



Osize10 said:


> So you call me a sad act and then you suggest the following:
> 
> - *part timers are more important than full timers who are peaking and gaining momentum*
> 
> - Bryan is only over because of a word.
> 
> - Bryan is only good because of William Regal
> 
> 
> Oh the irony. If you're gonna troll it up, bring some new material.


Firstly, only one out of those four I named, is a part-timer. Secondly, no argument that Bryan is over, but nobody can really deny that the "YES" stuff, has more than contributed to that level of overness. Punk has never needed anything like that to get over. Thirdly, I said "for the most part" - and I stand by what I said.


----------



## hardyorton

mblonde09 said:


> Punk has just come off working with Rock at consecutive PPV's and facing 'Taker at 'Mania, and Bryan - who is still a mid-carder, btw, is on the verge of taking Punk's spot? Please. It should be obvious to anyone, that they gradually started to stall Punk's momentum as face, because he was out-popping and getting too close to Cena - nothing to do with any so-called "ratings slide". Also, needed to turn heel, to face Rock and 'Taker.
> 
> 
> Firstly, only one out of those four I named, is a part-timer. Secondly, no argument that Bryan is over, but nobody can really deny that the "YES" stuff, has more than contributed to that level of overness. Punk has never needed anything like that to get over. Thirdly, I said "for the most part" - and I stand by what I said.


Oh stop Bryan has got over cause of his talent just like Punk. You have a real hard on on hating on Bryan don't you.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-bryans-strange-beardfellows-episode-2-million-dollar-man-26125306

episode 2 (MIllion Dollar Man) of Bryan strange bear fellow


----------



## hardyorton

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-bryans-strange-beardfellows-episode-2-million-dollar-man-26125306
> 
> episode 2 (MIllion Dollar Man) of Bryan strange bear fellow


He's getting handed some sponsorship deals and Adverts now which is nothing but a good thing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

New sponsor for Norelco? Big things coming for DB.


----------



## THANOS

> Triple H recently contacted Shawn Michaels about doing an angle on down the line with Daniel Bryan. Remember it was Shawn that trained Bryan and Hunter felt incorporating him in a storyline would be useful.
> 
> source: wnw


Oh dear God if this comes true :mark: I may just have to start praising you HHH.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Holy fuck HBK vs Daniel Bryan. That would be amazing


----------



## savemefromvince

THANOS said:


> Oh dear God if this comes true :mark: I may just have to start praising you HHH.


yes! YES! YES!


----------



## Londrick

If they do bring him back they need to Rocky-like training montages with HBK and D-Bry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK getting involved in a Daniel Bryan storyline? :mark: Oh dear God, yes. Make it happen.


----------



## RandomLurker

Make it happen! :bryan


----------



## NikkiSixx

ShowStopper '97 said:


> HBK getting involved in a Daniel Bryan storyline? :mark: Oh dear God, yes. Make it happen.


The beauty. I don't know if I could handle it. :mark:


----------



## Mr.S

mblonde09 said:


> Punk has just come off working with Rock at consecutive PPV's and facing 'Taker at 'Mania, and Bryan - who is still a mid-carder, btw, is on the verge of taking Punk's spot? Please. It should be obvious to anyone, that they gradually started to stall Punk's momentum as face, because he was out-popping and getting too close to Cena - nothing to do with any so-called "ratings slide". Also, needed to turn heel, to face Rock and 'Taker.
> 
> 
> Firstly, only one out of those four I named, is a part-timer. Secondly, no argument that Bryan is over, but nobody can really deny that the "YES" stuff, has more than contributed to that level of overness. Punk has never needed anything like that to get over. Thirdly, I said "for the most part" - and I stand by what I said.


I am sorry but the true fact is Punk was the probably the most embarassed WWE Champion ever despite doing a great job.

His WWE Title was never in the ME and didnt draw. His Pops hit a plateau. He did awesome work but in lot aspects he was a big failure.

Punk took 4-5 years to get that Over. Bryan is where Punk was when he faced Hardy. Let him have another 2-3 years. He is a hard-worker who is looking to improve always. He will be massively over


----------



## Osize10

c'mon...we all know it would be hilarious if HBK ended up paying back Bryan's money in storyline haha


----------



## CupofCoffee

ShowStopper '97 said:


> HBK getting involved in a Daniel Bryan storyline? :mark: Oh dear God, yes. Make it happen.


I... I think I just _came_.


----------



## apokalypse

> Triple H recently contacted Shawn Michaels about doing an angle on down the line with Daniel Bryan. Remember it was Shawn that trained Bryan and Hunter felt incorporating him in a storyline would be useful.
> 
> source: wnw


i said this before with Daniel Bryan you can write a program for whole fucking year of built up to face Rock at Wrestlemania. having Shawn Micheals involve in Bryan fued is a must, we all know that Bryan have trained at Shawn Micheals school and they should use that to built up Bryan. 

i can see Bryan vs HHH over serious of Matches...First match HHH lost because of his underestimate Bryan which really pissed of HHH or Shawn Micheals at HHH for not listen to him, they could have HHH beat Bryan but HHH need to cheat to win. 2nd PPV match HBK/HHH turn heel on Bryan and HHH go over Bryan...at this time Bryan became underdog have to overcome strong heel. Final Match Daniel Bryan finally Beat HHH in 3 Stages of Hell...

WWE Creative really need to come up a long term good storyline for Daniel Bryan fued with HHH, HHH and Shawn Micheals will able to put over Daniel Bryan and elevate him to next level.

HHH is the guy from attitude era in ring with the best and beat the best Austin-Rock-Taker-Flair-Shawn...ect and Daniel Bryan is nobody according to HHH. WWE should bring up matches like 3 Stages of Hell with Austin at No Way Out and WM18 match for undisputed champion...


----------



## weProtectUs

Mr.S said:


> I am sorry but the true fact is Punk was the probably the most embarassed WWE Champion ever despite doing a great job.
> 
> His WWE Title was never in the ME and didnt draw. His Pops hit a plateau. He did awesome work but in lot aspects he was a big failure.
> 
> Punk took 4-5 years to get that Over. Bryan is where Punk was when he faced Hardy. Let him have another 2-3 years. He is a hard-worker who is looking to improve always. He will be massively over


Punk was already over the day he stepped in WWE, it was WWE fault it took him that long to become a mainstay in the main event. I agree Bryan definitely SHOULD(recent history shows WWE will fuck it up) become a major star, but Punk was always on the verge of becoming a star.


----------



## THANOS

apokalypse said:


> i said this before with Daniel Bryan you can write a program for whole fucking year of built up to face Rock at Wrestlemania. having Shawn Micheals involve in Bryan fued is a must, we all know that Bryan have trained at Shawn Micheals school and they should use that to built up Bryan.
> 
> i can see Bryan vs HHH over serious of Matches...First match HHH lost because of his underestimate Bryan which really pissed of HHH or Shawn Micheals at HHH for not listen to him, they could have HHH beat Bryan but HHH need to cheat to win. 2nd PPV match HBK/HHH turn heel on Bryan and HHH go over Bryan...at this time Bryan became underdog have to overcome strong heel. Final Match Daniel Bryan finally Beat HHH in 3 Stages of Hell...
> 
> WWE Creative really need to come up a long term good storyline for Daniel Bryan fued with HHH, HHH and Shawn Micheals will able to put over Daniel Bryan and elevate him to next level.
> 
> HHH is the guy from attitude era in ring with the best and beat the best Austin-Rock-Taker-Flair-Shawn...ect and Daniel Bryan is nobody according to HHH. WWE should bring up matches like 3 Stages of Hell with Austin at No Way Out and WM18 match for undisputed champion...


Exactly just slightly modify my idea to include HBK and we got a winner.

*Fantasy Booker Time*

I would have this HHH storyline with the McMahons eventually turn HHH into the Corporate heel figure he's destined to become. 

Early on, I'd have Bryan becoming more badass and overcoming almost every obstacle in true underdog fashion. Eventually Bryan will meet whoever is WWE Champion and win the title and hold it until the payperview before the rumble when he get's screwed out of the title via another match stoppage call and vanishes from television due to "injury". After this, HHH, still a face at this time, books himself to take on, say Ryback, for the vacant belt because he wants to give the Rumble a big time feel, and he proceeds to win the belt. 

During the Rumble, at some point early on, Bryan will make his huge return, looking more clean cut (think a look similar to AJ Styles currently), really big, and more determined than ever. He will proceed to win the rumble in true badass form.

In the following raws on the RTW, HHH will eventually turn heel and it will be revealed that he made the call to stop Bryan's other match and suspended Bryan which is why we didn't see him on television for awhile. Bryan will claim that he didn't use the time off as an opportunity to drown in his own sorrows. Instead he began training harder than he ever did before, and gave himself a new look that suited how he currently feels. He's tired of being a joke so he prepared for weeks to return stronger than ever and get revenge on HHH for screwing him.

HHH will cut promos about Bryan not being in his league (like he said about Curtis Axel) and will say that he never saw Bryan as mainevent material and saw fit to rectify that issue. He'll say he never saw the potential that the fans saw in Bryan, and that he felt Bryan was overrated.

At Mania I would have Bryan beat HHH and be effectively established as the next big face of this generation.


----------



## hardyorton

weProtectUs said:


> Punk was already over the day he stepped in WWE, it was WWE fault it took him that long to become a mainstay in the main event. I agree Bryan definitely SHOULD(recent history shows WWE will fuck it up) become a major star, but Punk was always on the verge of becoming a star.


As was Bryan when he stepped into WWE. WWE have tried to fuck him over like they did Punk but talent always rises to the top.


----------



## Happenstan

Sponsored by Norelco and working with HBK in some form. Yeah, I'm the idiot asshole for saying he's gonna surpass Punk as the company's number 2 by years end. :lmao



:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## weProtectUs

hardyorton said:


> As was Bryan when he stepped into WWE. WWE have tried to fuck him over like they did Punk but talent always rises to the top.


True, it's all apart of Vince's stupid "WWE didn't get him over so I'm not gonna push him" motto, which is why he changes their names(not counting Punk, of course) because he can't cope with another company creating stars.


----------



## Beatles123

Did I miss the SD link?


----------



## Da Silva

weProtectUs said:


> True, it's all apart of Vince's stupid "WWE didn't get him over so I'm not gonna push him" motto, which is why he changes their names(not counting Punk, of course) because he can't cope with another company creating stars.


That's not why they change peoples names, they change peoples names so they can have the commercial rights to that name.


----------



## hardyorton

weProtectUs said:


> True, it's all apart of Vince's stupid "WWE didn't get him over so I'm not gonna push him" motto, which is why he changes their names(not counting Punk, of course) because he can't cope with another company creating stars.


No I think he changes their names cause of copyright. Yeah that's why he keeps on pushing Del rio and Sheamus cause he created them. If your not Vince's pet project then you are fucked unless The crowd get you over.


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Did I miss the SD link?


Here you are everyone! International Smackdown

BTW As the weeks pass Bryan is really starting to look more and more like this character:










Teen "Muthafuckin" Wolf

And I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

THANOS said:


> Here you are everyone! International Smackdown


FINALLY DB has the YES shirt on.


----------



## Daiko

THANOS said:


> Oh dear God if this comes true :mark: I may just have to start praising you HHH.


If it's a Mentor / Pupil storyline I think I'd prefer Regal / Bryan. This way, we're at least going to see a few matches between the two and I'm damn sure that they'll be amazing!


----------



## THANOS

Of note so far watching the international version, we seem to have a pretty shit crowd thus far. Almost no noise during Bryan and Orton's promo and slight boos for Bryan, and women's screeching for Orton.


----------



## RandomLurker

THANOS said:


> Here you are everyone! International Smackdown


In a Dean Ambrose voice, Thank you, sir.


He's wearing his YES shirt again


----------



## THANOS

Yep this was a real SHIT crowd this smackdown. Boos or silence with a sprinkle of Yes! chants for Bryan during his match and promo, and boos and slight women screeches for Orton during their match and promo. That absolutely horrible crowd took everything out of a "Daniel Bryan" match? Where was Smackdown this week?

Nvm it's in Dayton, Ohio. What a shit crowd wow. The mouth breathers are even chanting No! during Bryan's sequences.


----------



## Happenstan

Daiko said:


> If it's a Mentor / Pupil storyline I think I'd prefer Regal / Bryan. This way, we're at least going to see a few matches between the two and I'm damn sure that they'll be amazing!


Regal can't wrestle while he's pregnant.




THANOS said:


> Yep this was a real SHIT crowd this smackdown. Boos or silence with a sprinkle of Yes! chants for Bryan during his match and promo, and boos and slight women screeches for Orton during their match and promo. That absolutely horrible crowd took everything out of a "Daniel Bryan" match? Where was Smackdown this week?
> 
> Nvm it's in Dayton, Ohio. What a shit crowd wow.


Crowd was pretty wild for Bryan when he demanded they restart the match.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Regal can't wrestle while he's pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crowd was pretty wild for Bryan when he demanded they restart the match.


I think that may be because they thought Orton would have another chance to win fpalm.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> I think that may be because they thought Orton would have another chance to win fpalm.


While doing the finger point to heaven yes thing? If so, that audience is confused and confusing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Was a good 9 minute match or so, there will be another match on RAW. Give them 20 mins.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> While doing the finger point to heaven yes thing? If so, that audience is confused and confusing.


They were bizarre the entire show. Who goes to a Smackdown and pays to be there to sit on your hands quietly right from the beginning of Smackdown.


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> Yep this was a real SHIT crowd this smackdown. Boos or silence with a sprinkle of Yes! chants for Bryan during his match and promo, and boos and slight women screeches for Orton during their match and promo. That absolutely horrible crowd took everything out of a "Daniel Bryan" match? Where was Smackdown this week?
> 
> Nvm it's in Dayton, Ohio. What a shit crowd wow. The mouth breathers are even chanting No! during Bryan's sequences.


They said it on the Report on Tuesday the crowd were awful and nearly everyone on the Smackdown roster had to work to get anything out of them. The match was very good but the crowd seemed dead throughout the show. Plus having Bryan go up agaisn't Orton another over face isn't too smart. Have fight a heel.


----------



## THANOS

hardyorton said:


> *They said it on the Report on Tuesday the crowd were awful and nearly everyone on the Smackdown roster had to work to get anything out of them.* The match was very good but the crowd seemed dead throughout the show. Plus having Bryan go up agaisn't Orton another over face isn't too smart. Have fight a heel.


Somehow this is an understatement . It seems like Richmond has finally been defeated as the home of the worst wrestling crowds.


----------



## Paul Rudd

I'm a little worried they are going to far with the weak link thing, it's starting to come off heelish.


----------



## THANOS

Clem said:


> I'm a little worried they are going to far with the weak link thing, it's starting to come off heelish.


Nah man he's being passionate, don't let this shit crowd in Dayton that didn't pop big for anything all night sway you otherwise.


----------



## Smoogle

those NO chats sound so edited in lol


----------



## Beatles123

argh...i fear from sd this is a heelish booking =/


----------



## sesshomaru

Beatles123 said:


> argh...i fear from sd this is a heelish booking =/


Orton has been wanting a heel turn for awile now, and they instead turn Bryan heel, lol


----------



## Beatles123

well, it wasn't full on heel. They just painted Orton as the good gut in the situation. They did it in such a way that he (Bryan) could maintain a face pop and Orton could remain face as well.

I can see it - he finally beats Randy on RAW, Randy shakes his hand, RKO! Heel turn.


----------



## jhbboy198917

- The original plan for Daniel Bryan's push had him facing John Cena for the WWE Title at Money in the Bank and SummerSlam. There's been talk over the past week that it was looking more like Bryan would win Money in the Bank and announce that he is cashing in at SummerSlam.

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Osize10

I've been disappointed with the crowds in Bryan's matches recently. We got some Daniel Bryan chants Monday, but they were easily out done by the women having orgasms for Orton.

If Bryan is actually made to be a heel, it just won't be as fun.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> I've been disappointed with the crowds in Bryan's matches recently. We got some Daniel Bryan chants Monday, but they were easily out done by the women having orgasms for Orton.
> 
> If Bryan is actually made to be a heel, it just won't be as fun.


Yeah this week had some really odd/bad crowds. Where is RAW on monday?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Daniel Bryan's pop was underwhelming on RAW. I thought for sure after Orton was acting like a heel in their match that fans would at least boo when Orton was announced the winner. But they cheered. RAW will be in SC this coming Monday.


----------



## RandomLurker

I always liked this move


----------



## apokalypse

i wonder who in here watch Gordon Ramsey Kitchen Nightmares? i watched season 6 yesterday and Bryan could remind me of Stubborn-annoyance of restaurant owner who refuse to listen.... if Austin return then he could work with Bryan, Stone Cold Steve Austin as Gordon Ramsey and Daniel Bryan as hot tempered-stubborn-annoyance guy who really need help to overcome the odds. all the Legends tried to tell Bryan but he refuse to listen.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Yeah he does come off as stubborn, but this will only work if he wins the WWE title IMO. Also the crowds this week have been torn on who too cheer for, but the crowd on Smackdown was really bad. They looked lifeless and I am sure lots of extra audio had to be chimed in.


----------



## Chrome

Raw will probably be in Dayton, Ohio in the next month or so.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Anybody thing an argument with Triple H (if true) could actually benefit Daniel Bryan? The report said that Daniel Bryan is usually seen as soft spoken and humble, but the thing that ticked him off was taking away the thing he loves and that is his wrestling. If that is not passion for the business then I don't know what is. Triple H and Vince seem to look for guys that really stand up for themselves and have passion, and this could be a blessing in disguise for Daniel Bryan.

LOL, but it's likely a work.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I'm calling it right now:
*At some point Bryan will attempt to do that turnbuckle-backflip he does during his comebacks and Randy Orton will catch him with a RKO.*


----------



## RyanJohnWood

MrSmallPackage said:


> I'm calling it right now:
> *At some point Bryan will attempt to do that turnbuckle-backflip he does during his comebacks and Randy Orton will catch him with a RKO.*


Imagine the reaction if he kicked out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bob the Jobber

RyanJohnWood said:


> Imagine the reaction if he kicked out
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## MrSmallPackage

RyanJohnWood said:


> Imagine the reaction if he kicked out


Lets hope he does!


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


----------



## Happenstan

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


He hasn't even STARTED getting pushed yet. Are you sure you're not mixing Bryan up with Punk?


----------



## Mr. I

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


Pushing the guy most over with the crowd in a NON-super face manner is now forced! Logic!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


overpushing?


----------



## TEWA

Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Osize10

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


This is funny given Bryan has never received a proper push.


----------



## AthenaMark

[email protected] want to watch overpushing? Go Check out Monday Night Raw from May 1999-December 2000. Watch this guy named Triple H..a guy who entered WM 2000 to a pathetic reaction and got no sold all match. That's overpushed. That's forced. Daniel Bryan at WM 29? Had the ENTIRE arena goings and he wasn't even sold as the main event of the show. There is nothing forced about a guy who was working 45 minute matches against the best in the industry worldwide having 4 star matches every time out and now getting himself over in the WWE after being held back for the CM Punks and Cenas.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
Won the World Heavyweight Championship
Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future

Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.

I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.

If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


----------



## AthenaMark

Blandy's upside was reached back in 2007. That's how as far as he could go..when Cripple H didn't put him over at WM 25? That was it. That was his glass ceiling. It was still the Cena show and it was still about Cripple H looking good in the end instead of putting a guy SOLIDLY over like Rock did with Lesnar at Summerslam 2002.


----------



## Nuski

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> *If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.*


Randy Orton is a nine time world championship. He doesn't need a push at all.


----------



## Smoogle

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


if there is one guy who deserves that push its him at least i can tolerate his wrestling matches and be entertained - everyone besides the shield are so atrociously boring at the moment.


----------



## Da Silva

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


Way to completely miss out the context.

He won the MITB and only cashed it in because Mark Henry got injured, without that he would have never won the world title and would have just eaten a Brogue Kick at WM to lose a world title match.
He lost that world title match at WM in 18 seconds.
He lost those WWE title matches to Punk.
He and Kane were by quite a distance the best tag team in years and made what was a shitty title mean something.
He jobbed to the shield for months before beating them.
Rumors aren't worth shit, rumor a week had it that he had a WWE title match at MITB.


----------



## JamesK

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time-*He won propably as a surprice. He held it for a long time and he was jobbing to Sin Cara,Hunico,Alberto Del Rio,Barrett and Christian..*
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship - *The same title that The Great Khali and Jack Swagger had held..*
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania-*And what a major push he lost in 18-seconds...*
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's- *Just a program to please the fans and put the fucking AJ over..*
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS- *I can give you that but still it's a TAG TEAM PUSH..*
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak- *A team that lost to the Shield 1312354253 times...*
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over-Yeah and he won 2 times - *He took a pin from them over a million times and he won 2 fucking matches...*
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE- *It's Rumour..*
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future- *It's also a Rumor..*
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.


So yeah such a big push for a guy that is propably the second most over wrestler for a year...
His push is bigger than Cena's,Sheamus's and Alberto Del Rio's compined...


----------



## Chicago Warrior

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


Daniel Bryan is one of their most over stars in this new decade. Its completely logic for WWE to want to build new stars if they get over. Randy Orton had his time in the spotlight before and it's time to build up newer guys that the WWE audience actually want to see based on reaction. While some may over-exaggerate about Daniel Bryan pushes, they have not exactly been credible or Star building. He did win MITB, but you would also have to realize he lost almost all his matches in 2011 and did not even appear on RAW or Smackdown for a while until he cashed in, in fact his program while he was MITB holder was to put over Hunico and Sin Cara if you watched Smackdown. Holding MITB does not mean he is the focus of the show. His World title reign was also a joke, he didn't even have one credible win as World Champion and tapping out Santino at Elimination Chamber does not count. Also lets not talk about his 18 second appearance at Wrestlemania. After his popularity went up in 2012 he did challenge CM Punk, but they never once even closed the PPVs and they also seemed to put all the attention to AJ Lee. John Cena vs Ace closed the PPVs over them and that feud was the main focus of the shows. Plus after he got even more popular he brought new attention into the dying tag division. Team Hell No and The Shield have made the tag division important again and their series of matches have always been good. It would be dumb for WWE to halt a push from an over superstar especially when they are lacking new stars that the crowd actually want to see pushed. He has been pushed in the past, but this is the start of Daniel Bryans first *credible* push to take him to the next level. Nothing wrong with that. Heck he hasn't even beaten Randy Orton/John Cena/CM Punk/Sheamus/ADR/Jericho clean so you already know he hasn't been given a credible push yet.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan is one of their most over stars in this new decade. Its completely logic for WWE to want to build new stars if they get over. Randy Orton had his time in the spotlight before and it's time to build up newer guys that the WWE audience actually want to see based on reaction. While some may over-exaggerate about Daniel Bryan pushes, they have not exactly been credible or Star building. He did win MITB, but you would also have to realize he lost almost all his matches in 2011 and did not even appear on RAW or Smackdown for a while until his cashed in, in fact his program while he was MITB holder was to put over Hunico and Sin Cara if you watched Smackdown. Holding MITB does not mean he is the focus of the show. *His World title reign was also a joke, he didn't even have one credible win as World Champion and tapping out Santino at Elimination Chamber does not count.* Also lets not talk about his 18 second appearance at Wrestlemania. After his popularity went up in 2012 he did challenge CM Punk, but they never once even closed the PPVs and they also seemed to put all the attention to AJ Lee. John Cena vs Ace closed the PPVs over them and that feud was the main focus of the shows. Plus after he got even more popular he brought new attention into the dying tag division. Team Hell No and The Shield have made the tag division important again and their series of matches have always been good. It would be dumb for WWE to halt a push from an over superstar especially when they are lacking new stars that the crowd actually want to see pushed. He has been pushed in the past, but this is the start of Daniel Bryans first *credible* push to take him to the next level. Nothing wrong with that. Heck he hasn't even beaten Randy Orton/John Cena/CM Punk/Sheamus/ADR/Jericho clean so you already know he hasn't been given a credible push yet.


This is why I like posters like _*Warrior*_ cause he is a true realist, one of the very few on this forum. Even he can admit that Daniel Bryan had one of the worst World title reign in the wrestling industry while his *character* was evolving and being entertaining.


----------



## PacoAwesome

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


While I agree with you that Bryan has had some great accomplishments, Orton was already a big main event star but he fucked up by having two strikes against him. I just want Bryan to have one decent WWE Championship reign and I will stop bitching as much as I do on here.


----------



## RandomLurker

Yeah, Bryan has been getting significant screen time, but he was still considered a tier below the top guys throughout that entire duration, so its moot. He was still tapping out to Sheamus (LOL), Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and losing to Mysterio, Jericho, and Ziggler. 

People like me just want a credible singles run where he doesn't get fed constantly for no reason.


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> This is funny given Bryan has never received a proper push.


:bryan

YET!
YET!
YET!


----------



## GillbergReturns

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> Won Money in the Bank, held it for a long time
> Won the World Heavyweight Championship
> Advertised to face Sheamus in a World Title Match at WrestleMania
> Feuded with CM Punk for the WWE title over the course of several PPV's
> Part of the biggest push a tag team has got in WWE in YEARS
> Part of the team that ended The Shield's winning streak
> Has been booked to single-handedly decimate The Shield several times in recent weeks, in an effort to get him more over
> Rumour has it he's about to go clean over the 2nd biggest babyface in WWE
> Rumour has it he's facing John Cena for the WWE title in the very near future
> 
> Yet you guys still think he isn't being pushed :lol? Give me a break.
> 
> I'm not disputing Bryan isn't great.. he's one of the best in WWE for sure, right now, but I'm just tired of hearing guys like him and Punk are constantly looked over all the time, when it simply isn't the case.
> 
> If it was me, I would be pushing Randy Orton as the next big main event star. He's back on the backburner for way too long, and has more upside than Bryan in my eyes.


I think you're half right. Bryan needs to get pushed and WWE needs to reestablish Orton. There's absolutely no reason why WWE can only focus on one guy at a time. Punk's going to be side tracked with Lesnar and Heyman. He's not in the title scene for a little while. Why not keep Bryan face and sneak Orton as his heel nemesis?


----------



## krai999

if punk could change his look then bryan can to I suggest this in the future. hey let's face it the beards gotta come off eventually vince can't handle the beard *IF* he is letting bryan get the wwe title


----------



## Cmpunk91

Who else wants to see a Punk vs Bryan no holds barred wwe title match at next years wrestlemania?


----------



## hardyorton

Cmpunk91 said:


> Who else wants to see a Punk vs Bryan no holds barred wwe title match at next years wrestlemania?


Seen any Punk/Bryan match is always a delight. I'd love another feud this time with Bryan winning a match plus letting both men go all out instead of basing a feud around a Diva.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RandomLurker said:


> Yeah, Bryan has been getting significant screen time, but he was still considered a tier below the top guys throughout that entire duration, so its moot. He was still tapping out to Sheamus (LOL), Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and losing to Mysterio, Jericho, and Ziggler.
> 
> People like me just want a credible singles run where he doesn't get fed constantly for no reason.


Pretty sure he's made Ziggler, Rio, and Swagger tap out during his title run. And he's beaten Sheamus too now that I remember. Ever since the start of his feud with Henry long ago, there has been no way of stopping his rise. It's still a slow process, but I have no doubt that DB will either win the WWE title soon, or become a 2 time WHC, before he retires, most likely both.

WWE booking is always fluctuating like crazy.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

WCW 4 lyfe said:


> I'm getting kind of tired of this overpushing of Bryan, it's starting to feel a little forced.


Bryan is being buried.


----------



## Fact

Bryan is being pushed , but not properly , it's like they are being forced to push him. He needs by far more clean wins. No countouts , no dq nothing. Just good ol' fashioned pins and submissions.


----------



## Beatles123

To be fair, is his push any worse than most pushes WWE give these days? If anything he's had one of the better runs in recent years.


----------



## THANOS

krai999 said:


> if punk could change his look then bryan can to I suggest this in the future. hey let's face it the beards gotta come off eventually vince can't handle the beard *IF* he is letting bryan get the wwe title


Ah the Chuck Norris look. This is one of my favourite looks Bryan has sported. He should adopt the same look again but maybe straighten his hair like AJ Styles. Then he will certainly have "the look" so to speak.


----------



## RebelArch86

He needs to be booked to kick out of finishers to get to that top tier. When I see that, I'll have confidence WWE isn't fucking it up.


----------



## vault21

THANOS said:


> Ah the Chuck Norris look. This is one of my favourite looks Bryan has sported. He should adopt the same look again but maybe straighten his hair like AJ Styles. Then he will certainly have "the look" so to speak.












I'd mark.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Trim out the beard a bit and continue to grow his hair out??It'd be a long he has never had before so I wouldn't mind him giving it a chance as he could always shave his head and look bad ass again like he did around WM 28 time.


----------



## Osize10

LOL if Bryan loses to Orton tonight


----------



## ecabney

Hey! *WHEN* Orton beats Bryan tonight, I hope you reactionary stans don't get upset. Because he's gonna beat him for the MITB briefcase when it's all said and done.

Edit: I take it back, brehs! Just felt like logical booking at the time. I marked out, though.


----------



## Da Silva

OH MY FUCKING GOD! ORTON TAPPED!! IM MARKING SO FUCKING HARD!!!!!!!!!! MORE EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

:bryan the new Legend Killer


----------



## THANOS

ecabney said:


> Hey! *WHEN* Orton beats Bryan tonight, I hope you reactionary stans don't get upset. Because he's gonna beat him for the MITB briefcase when it's all said and done.


You were saying my friend? :mark:


----------



## BigEvil2012

Vintage Tap Out...


----------



## Smoogle

bryan the legend killer of the legend killer lol i like that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Osize10 said:


> LOL if Bryan loses to Orton tonight


He won. Just like I predicted his push would continue on these threads, last week. Remember?


----------



## Davion McCool

Biggest clean win in Byran's career.

Get read for the Summer of GOAT.

I haven't marked like that since...fucking hell I can't remember.


----------



## Cyon

It feels like forever since Bryan got a clean win over someone relatively high on the totem pole as a singles competitor.


----------



## Green Light

Thought that was a very good match with a cool finish. I know he (Orton) loses quite a bit these days but that's a big win for Bryan, to win by submission and in the main event. I guess it's pretty much a given he's winning the case at MITB and challenging Cena at Summerslam then?


----------



## O Fenômeno

YES!










I'm not disappoint.


----------



## Osize10

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He won. Just like I predicted his push would continue on these threads, last week. Remember?


I REMEMBER...YES YES YES


----------



## ecabney

THANOS said:


> You were saying my friend? :mark:


Ha! Just seemed to logical to me for Orton to pick up the win here, and then for Bryan to beat Orton for the briefcase at MITB.


----------



## THANOS

ecabney said:


> Ha! Just seemed to logical to me for Orton to pick up the win here, and then for Bryan to beat Orton for the briefcase at MITB.


: I think we may be in for a double dose of Bryan wins, with him beating Orton tonight AND winning the briefcase


----------



## Chicago Warrior

So yeah it's crazy Daniel Bryan main evented RAW tonight without being a Word/WWE Champion. This is only the beginning.


----------



## thaimasker

I don't see Bryan winning the MITB for one reason. 1. RVD

They are building it up as his return match pretty big and keep in mind that its in philly.

But yeah Bryan sure has come far...


----------



## x78

If Rob Van Dam gets a WWE title match in 2013 then we might as well give up.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Honestly, I don't think I've ever seen another performer this consistent, at such a high level for such an extended period of time.

I don't think that there is any doubt that Daniel Bryan is the best in the world today and will end his career as one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. His matches are always entertaining and he raises the level of EVERYBODY he steps in the ring with.


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan puts another great match to future released Daniel Bryan DVD :clap. 
Orton deserves props too his best singles match in a good while.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

TV-MOTY Sure.


----------



## Punkholic

That Bryan/Orton match was amazing. Props to both men :clap


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Not liking Bryan marks.

Great match, not MOTY caliber.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

He's already won the title of MVP of the WWE is barely half over.


----------



## hardyorton

thaimasker said:


> I don't see Bryan winning the MITB for one reason. 1. RVD
> 
> They are building it up as his return match pretty big and keep in mind that its in philly.
> 
> But yeah Bryan sure has come far...


RVD shouldn't win anything but be putting over young talent. He will cost Punk I think to be honest as he's a Heyman guy.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Great match. Not MOTY. The segments surrounding the ME were all unforgettable for the most part


----------



## Punkholic

thaimasker said:


> I don't see Bryan winning the MITB for one reason. 1. RVD
> 
> They are building it up as his return match pretty big and keep in mind that its in philly.
> 
> But yeah Bryan sure has come far...


RVD is not winning the MITB match. His return will be a temporary one and I don't see him getting the WWE Championship.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Not liking Bryan marks.
> 
> Great match, not MOTY caliber.


Why cause he's the real best in the world. .


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Great match, but definitely not MOTY.


----------



## Osize10

First of all Randy Orton is winning me over. Bryan and Orton have this semi-sloppy, semi-stiff style that works in a weird way. Good for them.

Second of all, its crazy how good Bryan essentially is delivering in all of his tv matches this year. Despite that crowd kinda being an enigma for the main event, they did come alive and the quality of the match should hopefully only solidify Bryan with the higher ups backstage


----------



## Caponex75

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Another MOTY from the GOAT? I agree. Orton is sure on a roll now and days.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

well, I'll say it was inching towards 4 stars for sure. Regardless, in my opinion the actual Bryan MOTY is Rollins-Bryan...but seriously, Bryan has had enough 3*+ tv matches this year for a 2 set dvd.


----------



## Mikestarko

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

It was definitely one of the better matches I've seen lately.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*

Great match. Definitely not a MOTYC though. ★★★3/4 stars for it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

So fucking glad that Bryan got the w here. In a really great tv main event match as well. Bryan's moving up. Nothing can hold back now.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



hardyorton said:


> Why cause he's the real best in the world. .


 why do bryan fans get so defensive just because some dont kiss his ass. I think he is one of the better wrestlers out there. Thats a pretty good compliment to have


----------



## E N F O R C E R

It's annoying that the WWE are basically crying out for a likeable face, who's got all the potential to carry the WWE championship other than Cena or Punk. The answer is Daniel Bryan, I'm sorry but it's so fucking blatant. The guy is pure gold, over as hell, awesome rassler, great on the mic. I think we should get a twitter trend called #PushBryan


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



JCrusher said:


> why do bryan fans get so defensive just because some dont kiss his ass. I think he is one of the better wrestlers out there. Thats a pretty good compliment to have


You see if that was Punk in that match, he would have said MOTY. Bryan and Orton woke up a dead crowd with a excellent in ring performances.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



hardyorton said:


> You see if that was Punk in that match, he would have said MOTY. Bryan and Orton woke up a dead crowd with a excellent in ring performances.


 Maybe. At least you gave props to orton as well


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

Good match, but not great by daniel bryan's standards.


----------



## Caponex75

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Good match, but not great by daniel bryan's standards.


Don't get full of yourself, Davie Richards.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



JCrusher said:


> Maybe. At least you gave props to orton as well


Look at my name Orton's the man when he has someone great to work with ( i.e his feud with Christian and The shield).


----------



## Osize10

wait for it....


4/10


----------



## hardyorton

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Good match, but not great by daniel bryan's standards.


It was a great match, it did what it said on the tin got the crowd involved and made both men look strong.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Another Raw another MOTY caliber match from the GOAT*



hardyorton said:


> You see if that was Punk in that match, he would have said MOTY. Bryan and Orton woke up a dead crowd with a excellent in ring performances.


Exactly.


----------



## Beatles123

Glad bryan is still a face!!  Heel turn on SD tomorrow


----------



## JCrusher

good match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> my only problem with bryan is that his fans wnat him to win every single match and the second he loses he is getting buried lol


Dude, you are putting words in peoples mouth that were never said to try to make your point. We thought he was getting buried when he was losing to Big E Fucking Langston every week. No one has said that he should win every match nor is he getting buried. Stop putting words in other peoples mouth that were never said, and even then stop generalizing Bryan's fans.


----------



## Happenstan

JCrusher said:


> my only problem with bryan is that his fans wnat him to win every single match and the second he loses he is getting buried lol


Quotes please. I've yet to see someone say Bryan should win every match he is in.


----------



## JCrusher

Happenstan said:


> Quotes please. I've yet to see someone say Bryan should win every match he is in.


 I was being sarcastic


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> I was being sarcastic


Then the comment wasn't even necessary and didn't have any substance behind it.


----------



## JCrusher

TakeMyGun said:


> Then the comment wasn't even necessary and didn't have any substance behind it.


 taking things too seriously


----------



## Da Silva

JCrusher said:


> I was being sarcastic


Right, well next time you try this, write a sarcastic sentence.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> taking things too seriously


Nope, this is a forum, input something to discuss about, or the post is pretty pointless, and that was your post was.


----------



## The Enforcer

Danielson has arrived and I couldn't be happier. Hell of a match tonight and it's nice to see him get the rub of making Orton tap. Hopefully he picks up the briefcase at MITB and eventually cashes in to keep this rolling because it's been a treat to watch. He could be a gold mine as long as they don't make him start doing goofy shit again.


----------



## Kratosx23

thaimasker said:


> I don't see Bryan winning the MITB for one reason. 1. RVD
> 
> They are building it up as his return match pretty big and keep in mind that its in philly.
> 
> But yeah Bryan sure has come far...


RVD ain't winning, that's just a red herring. Bryan is pretty much the only person who CAN win this MITB.

Sheamus can get a world title whenever he wants.

Orton can get a world title whenever he wants.

Vince hates Christian.

Kane never gets huge pushes.

RVD won't get a WWE title match just for re-signing. Especially after just being in TNA. There's no way. He's just there to throw people off the trail.

Punk is involved with Brock Lesnar.

And then there's Bryan, who's finally starting to gain momentum after a year of fuck all to do. The only person who would've been a threat to Bryan winning is Ryback and Ryback ain't in it.

Daniel Bryan, WWE Champion.....it's going to be one long, excrutiating, terrible summer.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> RVD ain't winning, that's just a red herring. Bryan is pretty much the only person who CAN win this MITB.
> 
> Sheamus can get a world title whenever he wants.
> 
> Orton can get a world title whenever he wants.
> 
> Vince hates Christian.
> 
> Kane never gets huge pushes.
> 
> RVD won't get a WWE title match just for re-signing. Especially after just being in TNA. There's no way. He's just there to throw people off the trail.
> 
> Punk is involved with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> And then there's Bryan, who's finally starting to gain momentum after a year of fuck all to do. The only person who would've been a threat to Bryan winning is Ryback and Ryback ain't in it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, WWE Champion.....it's going to be one long, excrutiating, terrible summer.


A lot less excruciating then a Wade Barrett reign, to be honest , full of amazing builds to extremely anti-climactic climaxes at the payperviews. At least Bryan will be able to deliver on what the fans are actually paying their money to see as the culmination of a feud. I trust in WWE to help with the storyline build and Bryan will be just like HBK and Angle and deliver big time in the culmination.


----------



## Norwegian

I agree that the only person in the MITB match that makes sense to win is Bryan. I'm good with any storyline that keeps Bryan in the main event, but would have preferred a storyline where Bryan earns the title shot fair and square. I don't want to see him cash in a briefcase on a beaten down Cena. Maybe they'll have Bryan use the briefcase in a fair match as part of this whole "weak link" thing they've been doing.


----------



## hardyorton

Pyro is the best heel WWE don't have. He'd have Santino win WWE title cause he cuts a decent promo.


----------



## Kratosx23

THANOS said:


> A lot less excruciating then a Wade Barrett reign, to be honest , *full of amazing builds to extremely anti-climactic climaxes at the payperviews*. At least Bryan will be able to deliver on what the fans are actually paying their money to see as the culmination of a feud. I trust in WWE to help with the storyline build and Bryan will be just like HBK and Angle and deliver big time in the culmination.


Fine with me, build's the important part. The destination means nothing if the journey is unfulfilling.

What do you Bryan marks even bother watching the storyline for? None of it matters as long as DA MATCH IZ 5 STARZ, right?  Why don't you just watch Bryan from ROH instead of a watered down, not half as good version?


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!! (Raw Spoilers)*

Daniel Bryan gets a clean tap out win over Orton. Come on WWE, go one further and give him a submission win over Cena at Summerslam. You know it makes sense!


----------



## AthenaMark

Cena tapping out to Bryan..coming to a PPV near you.


----------



## Beatles123

Can someone post the match?


----------



## RebelArch86

Enforcer122 said:


> It's annoying that the WWE are basically crying out for a likeable face, who's got all the potential to carry the WWE championship other than Cena or Punk. The answer is Daniel Bryan, I'm sorry but it's so fucking blatant. The guy is pure gold, over as hell, awesome rassler, great on the mic. I think we should get a twitter trend called #PushBryan


you deserve rep


----------



## Beatles123

Beatles123 said:


> Can someone post the match?


Bump! :$


----------



## Cmpunk91

Daniel Bryan is winning. Orton and RVD will start a feud together. Brock will screw Punk. Henry beats cena, sometime down the year Bryan cashes in and becomes champ. Cm punk wins the rumble. Cm punk vs daniel bryan main eventing wrestlemania 30. A man can dream.


----------



## Happenstan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Daniel Bryan, WWE Champion.....it's going to be one long, excrutiating, terrible summer.


I was gonna enjoy the summer of Bryan anyway but knowing how much it kills you inside makes it even better. :agree:

BTW...Wade Barrett blows.


----------



## vault21

Happenstan said:


> I was gonna enjoy the summer of Bryan anyway but knowing how much it kills you inside makes it even better. :agree:
> 
> BTW...*Wade Barrett* blows.


That guy is still in the WWE? :drake3


----------



## NexS.E.S

Wade Barrett would be Jack Swagger 2.0. He'd get no reaction, and the WHC would become an even bigger joke. Bryan, on the other hand, is one of the elite few in todays WWE who can get a legit reaction.


----------



## Happenstan

Brother None said:


> That guy is still in the WWE? :drake3


WWE is giving him a name change in the vein of the Boston Brawler. Wade is set to become either the London Loser, the Barrett Bumbler, or just simply....Poor Man's WHO? His weapon of choice...a screwdriver. His gimmick....sticking around way past his prime. :lmao


----------



## vault21

NexS.E.S said:


> Wade Barrett would be Jack Swagger 2.0. He'd get no reaction, and the WHC would become an even bigger joke. Bryan, on the other hand, is one of the elite few in todays WWE who can get a legit reaction.


I just read on wiki that Barrett is a 3 time IC champion. When did that even happen and why does no one give a single fuck? He comes out to the sound of flies.


----------



## RandomLurker

Beatles123 said:


> Can someone post the match?


12 minute mark


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Happenstan said:


> WWE is giving him a name change in the vein of the Boston Brawler. Wade is set to become either the London Loser, the Barrett Bumbler, or just simply....Poor Man's WHO? His weapon of choice...a screwdriver. His gimmick....sticking around way past his prime. :lmao


The London Loser would get more wins then Wade Barrett :troll


----------



## snail69

Davion McCool said:


> Biggest clean win in Byran's career.
> 
> Get read for the Summer of GOAT.
> 
> I haven't marked like that since...fucking hell I can't remember.


This. When I watched it this morning I was in my living room on my own jumping up and down doing the YES!!

Brilliant moment - deserved a better crowd!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MrWalsh

A clean win over Orton means a lot


----------



## fabi1982

Seeing Orton tap was some kind of strange, but I feel happy for Daniel Bryan...looks like WWE really want him to be a big star...when was the last time Orton lost clean or tapped?

Great match in general and great to see Daniel Bryan this over!!


----------



## Bryan D.

Summer of Bryan in coming!

:dazzler


----------



## Prayer Police

How many times did Orton whisper to Bryan if he was okay in this match?


----------



## Osize10

I missed the part of raw where Vince was verbally bashing Bryan.


Can someone fill me in on this? I can't find a good video or report. What was the context? Was Vince planting seeds for a feud?


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> I missed the part of raw where Vince was verbally bashing Bryan.
> 
> 
> Can someone fill me in on this? I can't find a good video or report. What was the context? Was Vince planting seeds for a feud?


He was heeling it up just saying for his height and look he shouldn't be in the WWE. 

Nothing major.

Bryan making Orton tap was amazing. I don't think even Punk has a victory over Orton in a singles match.


----------



## actetsou

Osize10 said:


> I missed the part of raw where Vince was verbally bashing Bryan.
> 
> 
> Can someone fill me in on this? I can't find a good video or report. What was the context? Was Vince planting seeds for a feud?


He said something like 'He is an embarrassment to the wwe, to short,has the wrong look and is mentally unstable'
Oh yeah then he said he didnt want him in a match with orton or in the wwe.
So he basically spoke his true feelings.


----------



## leon79

Easily one of the most over wrestlers in the WWE. Will be good to see him back in the Main Event.


----------



## hardyorton

actetsou said:


> He said something like 'He is an embarrassment to the wwe, to short,has the wrong look and is mentally unstable'
> Oh yeah then he said he didnt want him in a match with orton or in the wwe.
> So he basically spoke his true feelings.


Then he lets the guy beat one of his biggest guys clean rton


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Loved it when he won last night, main eventing raw 

This is only the beginning hopefully of a new break out star, Bryan is just awesome


----------



## SUPER HANS

Finally, someone that can elevate him puts Bryan over, thank you Randy :clap



DatKidMog said:


> Loved it when he won last night, main eventing raw
> 
> This is only the beginning hopefully of a new break out star, Bryan is just awesome


Oh it is my friend, this is just the prelude for the unstoppable rise to the top for Daniel Bryan.

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> Then he lets the guy beat one of his biggest guys clean rton



:vince3


----------



## actetsou

hardyorton said:


> Then he lets the guy beat one of his biggest guys clean rton


Which was great, and credit to both guys for putting on an awesome match.
I never really liked Orton before but after last night I have a new respect for him. (I started watching again in 2012 after a 10 year break so by what ive read I missed his best stuff).
I didnt mean I think Vince will never push him because clearly he is now, but from articles ive read and interviews with wrestlers ive seen he isnt high on the guy to say the least.


----------



## hardyorton

actetsou said:


> Which was great, and credit to both guys for putting on an awesome match.
> I never really liked Orton before but after last night I have a new respect for him. (I started watching again in 2012 after a 10 year break so by what ive read I missed his best stuff).
> I didnt mean I think Vince will never push him because clearly he is now, but from articles ive read and interviews with wrestlers ive seen he isnt high on the guy to say the least.


Don't believe everything you read. He's clearly respected by a lot of guys backstage.


----------



## Therapy

What happened to Bryan last night was one of the single biggest pushes I've seen blatantly done in a long time. It even tops Rybacks stupid push. What Vince did and said wasn't a insult, it was his nod of approval in only a way Vince could give it.. When Vince shows up to insult you then gives you a clean win on TV vs Orton in the main event.. You're going places


----------



## Mr. I

actetsou said:


> He said something like 'He is an embarrassment to the wwe, to short,has the wrong look and is mentally unstable'
> Oh yeah then he said he didnt want him in a match with orton or in the wwe.
> So he basically spoke his true feelings.


Everybody getting worked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's amazing how easily worked people are these days. "It was said on TV so it must be true!1!" fpalm It's actually quite the opposite


----------



## STEVALD

*That was fucking sick! :mark:*


----------



## Chan Hung

I was very surprised that Bryan won by submission in the middle of the ring!!! (Y)


----------



## DOPA

I marked out when Bryan made Orton tap out, I can't believe they actually went through with it :mark:. That street fight match was one of the best WWE matches of the year. Really awesome stuff, great psychology and storytelling all around. Great use of weapons particularly with the chair and the kendo stick. Just high quality stuff. Bryan of course was absolute gold in this. The emotion he displayed when he finally put Orton away was fantastic, really put over the win as a huge deal for Bryan's career. In a few months time or even in a years time we might look back at it as a game changer for Bryan's WWE career.

Also it must be said that Orton deserves a lot of praise for this match too. He could have phoned it in like he has done in other matches but he really worked here and gave a lot in this match. His performance in defeat really put over Bryan in a big way here so kudos to Randy for also making this match a big deal.


----------



## actetsou

Ithil said:


> Everybody getting worked.


I think you misunderstood me, I know it was said partly to put Bryan over as the underdog and partly to further the vince/HHH angle but do I think Vince would prefer a big guy who worked aswell as Bryan and was as over as him instead? Then yes I am being worked.


----------



## Banjo

I wanted to see Orton vs. Bryan on PPV. This could have been a great match at Payback.

Maybe Orton will take the loss personally, and seek revenge post-MITB?


----------



## THANOS

> We’re told many guys were watching Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton “closely on the monitors backstage” as Bryan has become must-see TV. One producer remarked how he is on another level in terms of his in-ring work and talent. Vince McMahon’s promo from earlier in the show was basically him making fun of himself for being so wrong about Bryan.
> 
> source: wnw


If this is true then maybe Vince has finally gotten fully behind Bryan.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Im so glad for Bryan finally getting his long overdue push. 

Orton and Bryan have really good chemistry together. As much as I hope Bryan goes on to become champ, i'd love to see a few more matches between them.


----------



## just1988

*I was quite shocked when I saw him opening and closing the show on Monday. That's a push in itself without being really overt and in your face about it. It raises his stock in the eyes of the fans and I really am happy for the guy. When I first saw his matches upon the announcement of him leaving ROH for WWE I thought the guy was a class above everyone I knew to be wrestling at the time and nothing's changed.*


----------



## THANOS

Just a refresher :mark:! Oh yeah and :34-:40 makes me die everytime :lmao :lmao! That Orton scream is total LOL worthy.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> If this is true then maybe Vince has finally gotten fully behind Bryan.


I have a hard time believing Vince would admit to being wrong ever...joking or otherwise. Hopefully the report is right though. We will see.




actetsou said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I know it was said partly to put Bryan over as the underdog and partly to further the vince/HHH angle but do I think Vince would prefer a big guy who worked aswell as Bryan and was as over as him instead? Then yes I am being worked.


I agree with this completely. Vince likes big guys. He has none right now so he is pushing over guys like Punk and Bryan even though he hates their look. It's what's best for business right now. If a next gen Batista walked through WWE's doors, someone who could talk and wrestle, does anyone here really think Bryan and Punk wouldn't be dropped like a hot potato? Honestly?


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## THANOS

Delbusto1 said:


>


Once again Delbusto, fine work my good man! Fine work indeed.


----------



## actetsou

Great vids as always Delbusto thanks


----------



## Beatles123

> *With Daniel Bryan opening and closing this week’s Monday Night Raw, and in plenty of
> excellent segments, do you see this as WWE testing the waters with him being the next “top guy”?*
> 
> From everything we hear, Daniel Bryan has already done enough and is slated for a big push on WWE television this summer. Opening and closing this week’s Monday Night Raw was part of what he’s already earned. Bryan has a ton of backstage support due to his “show stealing work” over the past few weeks.


From WNW.


----------



## AthenaMark

just1988 said:


> *I was quite shocked when I saw him opening and closing the show on Monday. That's a push in itself without being really overt and in your face about it. It raises his stock in the eyes of the fans and I really am happy for the guy. When I first saw his matches upon the announcement of him leaving ROH for WWE I thought the guy was a class above everyone I knew to be wrestling at the time and nothing's changed.*


I was surprised. I would of BET money that it was gonna be another lame Punk or Cena opening.


----------



## Osize10

Happenstan said:


> I have a hard time believing Vince would admit to being wrong ever...joking or otherwise. Hopefully the report is right though. We will see. ?


Part of me still wants Vince to bury Daniel Bryan any chance he gets, just bc I find it hilarious. His kayfabe reaction to finding out Daniel Bryan was US Champion after awaking from a coma was phenomenal. I so badly want a Vince - Bryan feud. Gold written all over it.


:bryan

:vince3











:cena


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Beatles123 said:


> From WNW.


His past few weeks work?

This guy has been a 5 star attraction for the past 10 years... fpalm


----------



## krai999

Osize10 said:


> Part of me still wants Vince to bury Daniel Bryan any chance he gets, just bc I find it hilarious. His kayfabe reaction to finding out Daniel Bryan was US Champion after awaking from a coma was phenomenal. I so badly want a Vince - Bryan feud. Gold written all over it.
> 
> 
> :bryan
> 
> :vince3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cena


you mean from this?




he buried his own wife lol


----------



## Osize10

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> His past few weeks work?
> 
> This guy has been a 5 star attraction for the past 10 years... fpalm


I know, right.


It's like if us humans walked outside one day and said "holy fucking shit it's hot, must be that GIANT BALL OF FIRE IN THE SKY!"


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I was just reading most reports about Bryan from various sites and it is so obvious the E doesn't rate him at all.

How many times has this guy come back from burials to become one of if not the most popular guy in the company?

Yet how is he rewarded? By a well earned push? Heavens no. His is fed jobber angles but being as talented as he is he turns it into gold.

Who else feels that he is underrated and deserves a push to the moon?


----------



## krai999

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

my god the man's getting a push ffs. do you not see the signs the man closes and opens the show have some patience and beat orton clean. When was the last time orton even tapped out anyway


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I disagree. The WWE see's something in him. He made Orton tap out. ORTON. Plus, he's winning the MITB in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Toad84

Sadly, and this is a spoiler alert, they planted the seeds for a heel turn for him on this weeks SmackDown!.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Yeah he just tapped Orton out, and has been destroying The Shield, and the first man to help them lose in a 3 on 3... I'm pretty sure he's being pushed.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Is this a joke? He just made orton tap the fuck out main eventing Raw.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

That Vince promo backstage tho, that was a blatant berrying attempt


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He's getting a push for sure. BUT, will be get the push he deserves? Going over Cena clean at Summerslam? I don't know but I hope he does get put over Cena clean and gets the WWE Title. He's been nothing short of brilliant since he joined WWE despite some questionable booking so he deserves his chance to be the top man.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> That Vince promo backstage tho, that was a blatant berrying attempt


Getting mentioned by Vince gives you more of a rub... Vince has always played that angle for a while.. of "insulting" wrestlers, only for them to overcome all odds.

If you read between the lines the Vince segment is all part of a planned push.

If they were trying to bury him, Bryan would not have had 2 matches on Raw, would not have tapped Orton out, and Vince and Triple H would not have had segments commenting on Bryan. They just wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

-Beats Orton clean in a Raw main event
-Becomes the first person to cleanly defeat a member of the Shield
-Was tag team champion for 8 or so months, constantly going over
-Featured in key matches week after week since WM
-Constantly praised by guys back stage
-Put into a 7 month feud with the Shield, one of the hottest acts in wrestling right now
-Put in the Raw MitB, despite being one of only 2 participants to have never won the WWE title and with lots of future legends


But oh no, its not enough for his fans. Wahh wahh wahh! He's always a jobber! He never wins! He deserves a push to the moon! Why hasn't he won the Royal Rumble and main evented 3 Wrestlemanias yet? Why isn't he the #1 guy in the company while Cena is fired? Wahh wahh wahh!


This is a prime example of why I detest Bryan marks.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> That Vince promo backstage tho, that was a blatant berrying attempt


Well, its pretty clear you have no idea what a pro wrestling burial is. In that case, why are you using the term?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

As you say he was Tag champ. He revived a dead division single handedly.

But can I remind everyone of the Wrestlemania screw job? Or when he was made the Miz's bitch almost every raw? Or Coles constant burying?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Yeah, that's why he made one of the biggest stars of the last 10 years tap out in the main event of raw this past Monday. Is just two weeks away from beating 6 former world champions to become Mr Mitb, before entering and likely winning a feud with John Cena.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I was just reading most reports about Bryan from various sites and it is so obvious the E doesn't rate him at all.
> 
> How many times has this guy come back from burials to become one of if not the most popular guy in the company?
> 
> Yet how is he rewarded? By a well earned push? Heavens no. His is fed jobber angles but being as talented as he is he turns it into gold.
> 
> Who else feels that he is underrated and deserves a push to the moon?


Source for these reports, even links if you can because this is the first I've heard of it. All reports I've read was that backstage was high on Bryan and he was inline for a push. Which he is in the process of as he *beat* Randy Orton in the main event on RAW. He's favorite to win the RAW MITB. 

Horrible thread.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He practically has 2 matches and 2 promos per show for the last 3 weeks.. wtf? 

The WM 18second match wasn't to bury Bryan is was done to make Sheamus look stronger during his 2nd face to Cena push, it failed, miserably, Bryan is clearly on the midst of his push, be quiet and learn to spell burial.


----------



## SolarKhan

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I disagree. He is on PPVs, he is at least being used competently...and he is a former world champ.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> As you say he was Tag champ. He revived a dead division single handedly.
> 
> But can I remind everyone of the Wrestlemania screw job? Or when he was made the Miz's bitch almost every raw? Or Coles constant burying?


Seriously man, I love Bryan too, I like watching him wrestle and think he's entertaining... but can't you see that he has had a really quick rise to the top in all honesty...

He's been World Champ, and he's now the hottest thing on TV, and is having the biggest push of his career.

So he was shat on at WM, yes that blows if you're a fan of his, but that's made him as hot as he is now.

You realise without having to endure all this so called "burying" he would not be in the position he is in now.. he would not have the same crowd sympathy.

Enjoy the fact that Bryan is the hottest thing in wrestling right now whilst you can!

It's not like he's losing to Ryder on Wednesday nights and never featured on Raw or PPV's.

If you can't enjoy this, then how are you going to cope when he's not on a tear?


----------



## actetsou

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> -Beats Orton clean in a Raw main event
> -Becomes the first person to cleanly defeat a member of the Shield
> -Was tag team champion for 8 or so months, constantly going over
> -Featured in key matches week after week since WM
> -Constantly praised by guys back stage
> -Put into a 7 month feud with the Shield, one of the hottest acts in wrestling right now
> -Put in the Raw MitB, despite being one of only 2 participants to have never won the WWE title and with lots of future legends
> 
> 
> But oh no, its not enough for his fans. Wahh wahh wahh! He's always a jobber! He never wins! He deserves a push to the moon! Why hasn't he won the Royal Rumble and main evented 3 Wrestlemanias yet? Why isn't he the #1 guy in the company while Cena is fired? Wahh wahh wahh!
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why I detest Bryan marks.


Calm down, its 1 fans opinion not every fans opinion


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

he just tapped orton, the WWE knows what they got.

mark my words, WWE champ one day. Possibly by mania.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> As you say he was Tag champ. He revived a dead division single handedly.
> 
> But can I remind everyone of the Wrestlemania screw job? Or when he was made the Miz's bitch almost every raw? Or Coles constant burying?


God I HATE you Bryan marks. You know God damn well that's not what happened.

He didn't revive a division single handedly. Triple H did. He created a shit ton of new tag teams and started putting more of a focus on tag wrestling during the show, whereas before the tag belts were defended once every 2 months. How does this translate into Bryan himself single handedly reviving the division? It doesn't. Its your Bryan mark revisionist history bullshit.

Wrestlemania screw job? So he was booked to lose to Sheamus in 18 seconds and look stupid. Fine, whatever. That's not a burial. People getting buried don't go on to have World Title and WWE title matches at the next 4 PPVs.

Cole's constant burying? I guess you forgot that Bryan attacked him on NXT and Cole was a heel. You know, that's kind of what heels do.

Made to look like Miz's bitch? At the time, Miz was slated to be WWE champion. He ranked up higher in the pecking order than no name rookie Daniel Bryan. Bryan got to feud with the next big star they were trying to create. Guys getting buried don't get that.

Want an example of a burial? Zack Ryder. He was really popular, and then was inexplicably depushed. He went from being on PPVs and having a title to opening Superstars, and being on the occasional Raw, when he'd be beaten in about a minute. He got no mic or TV time, either. He's kept around to be made a fool of while experiencing no success. THAT is a burial.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Seriously man, I love Bryan too, I like watching him wrestle and think he's entertaining... but can't you see that he has had a really quick rise to the top in all honesty...
> 
> He's been World Champ, and he's now the hottest thing on TV, and is having the biggest push of his career.
> 
> So he was shat on at WM, yes that blows if you're a fan of his, but that's made him as hot as he is now.
> 
> You realise without having to endure all this so called "burying" he would not be in the position he is in now.. he would not have the same crowd sympathy.
> 
> Enjoy the fact that Bryan is the hottest thing in wrestling right now whilst you can!
> 
> It's not like he's losing to Ryder on Wednesday nights and never featured on Raw or PPV's.
> 
> If you can't enjoy this, then how are you going to cope when he's not on a tear?


No, he can't see it. He's a blind Bryan mark. They can't accept that not everything he does is absolute perfection and when the slightest thing goes wrong, kayfabe wise, they take it as a personal attack and start crying about how misused and buried he is.

Look at the shit he's had to make up. BRYAN single handedly revived the tag division. Oh poor Bryan, why isn't he getting pushed to the moon? Its so unfair that Bryan got buried by being given 4 title shots at the 2 biggest titles in the company after losing at Wrestlemania. How dare the WWE not push Bryan by having him be the first person to defeat the Shield cleanly and beating Orton via submission in the main event of Raw?

I don't even have to embellish it, he's said all of this in this very thread. 

Unless Bryan is king of absolutely everything, they'll whine, bitch and complain while living in the dream world where Bryan is the greatest everything of all time. This, folks, is why they're the most obnoxious marks on this site.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Granted he was given title shots after mania but he didn't fucking win any! They were all to put AJ over. Bryan was just a bit part in the story.

He did revive the division, his work with Kane and Dr Shelby was gold. That brought attention to the division and him putting on 5 star matches put the tag titles into the main event.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I was just reading most reports about Bryan from various sites and it is so obvious the E doesn't rate him at all.
> 
> How many times has this guy come back from burials to become one of if not the most popular guy in the company?
> 
> Yet how is he rewarded? By a well earned push? Heavens no. His is fed jobber angles but being as talented as he is he turns it into gold.
> 
> Who else feels that he is underrated and deserves a push to the moon?


Tapping out Orton in the main event on RAW is not a push?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Granted he was given title shots after mania but he didn't fucking win any! They were all to put AJ over. Bryan was just a bit part in the story.
> 
> He did revive the division, his work with Kane and Dr Shelby was gold. That brought attention to the division and him putting on 5 star matches put the tag titles into the main event.


Please, indicate which 5 star matches put the tag titles into the main event? Better yet, when have the tag titles been in the main event in the past decade? Rated RKO and Jerishow are the only times I can think of.

And why would Bryan win any? Punk was the hot ticket. Why would you take the belt off of the hottest guy in the company at the time and give it to Bryan, who was only JUST getting over at that time? It would make no sense.

I will agree that AJ shouldn't have been the focal point of that feud, but its not like she was ONLY put over Bryan. She overshadowed Punk and Kane as well.

And there, you just said it yourself. It was NOT all Bryan by himself. Kane, the anger management skits and having people to feud with brought emphasis back on the division. If it was Bryan wrestling himself for the tag belts every week and the division got over, then I might agree. However, it was anything but a single handed effort.

I also notice now that you're back pedaling. This is usually the behaviour of people who realize that they're wrong and are trying to save face.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Toad84 said:


> Sadly, and this is a spoiler alert, they planted the seeds for a heel turn for him on this weeks SmackDown!.


It may sound heelish on paper, but perhaps it's executed better on TV. He did interrupt the Orton vs Kane match, but we will see.

Also Vince didn't really bury Bryan on RAW. All he said was that "some" people believe Daniel Bryan can't be a WWE Superstar due to his height and weight, and he gave Vickie the chance to decide what Vince thinks of Daniel Bryan by either calling off the match or letting the match be. He didn't say he believes that Bryan can't be a superstar directly. It was like a test for Vickie Guerrero, and she failed the test by wanting to call of the match, until Triple H went in and told her not too.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Granted he was given title shots after mania but he didn't fucking win any! They were all to put AJ over. Bryan was just a bit part in the story.
> 
> He did revive the division, his work with Kane and Dr Shelby was gold. That brought attention to the division and him putting on 5 star matches put the tag titles into the main event.


The swerves with AJ were actually part of a design to put Bryan over... they just didn't work too well as they turned AJ into a psycho. The design was not to give Bryan title matches to better serve AJ's push.

And of course he lost.. nobody was getting the title from Punk as the WWE had big plans for him. But the very fact that Bryan was chosen to feud with Punk highlights how valued he actually is by WWE.

And yes.. he did do well in the tag division... held the belt for 8 months... then loses the belts but gets pushed and goes over The Shield and Randy Orton.. so how is any of this a burial?

Kayfabe wise you need some weakness, you can't win everything...and it is this very thing that is serving Bryans character so well: The perceived sense of weakness in a guy who is actually strong and wins quite a lot.

It's this perceived sense of weakness that many marks seem to have bought into though, in a strange, ironic twist. He's not the weak link dude, he's on a huge tear.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Not back paddling just re evaluating my posts so as you say I don't look like a blind mark.

Back on topic.

I just think that Bryan should be given a proper push I.e. Royal Rumble winner or Wrestlemania streak ender. That he deserves after a WWE career of pure fuckery.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Beatles123 said:


> From WNW.


WNW is a BS site. If it's not PWI, or F4W it's bullshit. They are making shit up. Not sure how you guys fall for this stuff.



Toad84 said:


> Sadly, and this is a spoiler alert, they planted the seeds for a heel turn for him on this weeks SmackDown!.


Yes, he beat the 3rd most over baby face cleanly to set up a heel turn. God you guys sometimes...


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Classic Apex Rattlesnake......

:yes


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Not back paddling just re evaluating my posts so as you say I don't look like a blind mark.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> I just think that Bryan should be given a proper push I.e. Royal Rumble winner or *Wrestlemania streak ender.* That he deserves after a WWE career of pure fuckery.


Not trying to pick apart everything you say here, but I keep finding myself a little taken aback.

Are you saying that it's not a proper push unless you end the streak or win a match that only takes place once a year?

There are hundereds of inventive and creative ways to push a guy, and Bryan has had one of the more unique pushes in the history of the business. 

He got massively over thanks to an 18 second loss at Wrestlemania... Dare I say it, but that did more for his career than any hypothetical win over the Undertaker would have done.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

OP is a moron, and Bossy basically disowned everything the OP said.

Enough is just never enough for Bryan/Punk fans eh? Bryan is CLEARLY getting pushed to the moon by WWE, and if you cannot see that by now you are fucking dumb. Bryan made Randy Orton, a WWE golden boy, TAP OUT in the MAIN EVENT of RAW. He is obviously winning MITB in just a couple of weeks. He will win the WWE championship by the end of the year. Is that enough for the Bryan marks? No, of course not.

Stop bitching for a couple minutes and actually take some time to think about what WWE is currently doing with Bryan. It IS good enough. He WILL be a big star by the end of this. So stop whining.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Unless you win the rumble or break/challenge the streak your push is meaningless.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Not back paddling just re evaluating my posts so as you say I don't look like a blind mark.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> I just think that Bryan should be given a proper push I.e. Royal Rumble winner or Wrestlemania streak ender. That he deserves after a WWE career of pure fuckery.


A proper push is ending the Streak? That's a super colossal mega hyper uber push, not proper push.

And his WWE career has been 3 years. You make it sound like he's been dealing with this fuckery for a decade. He's not the only person who has been held back by unfavorable booking. Why should he suddenly get this superstar push when others in the past didn't? Because you like him? That's a pretty flimsy answer.

Just be happy he's not being booked like a complete chump anymore. Ride that wave for a while and THEN we can start getting ambitious about the future. My God, you people were even demanding a Rumble and WWE title win when the guy was doing PPV dark matches.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Isn't there a full Daniel Bryan discussion thread?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Unless you win the rumble or break/challenge the streak your push is meaningless.


That's funny. I can think of about 50 pushes off the top of my head not Streak or Rumble related that worked and got guys over, and were considered quite successful.


----------



## Toad84

TakeMyGun said:


> WNW is a BS site. If it's not PWI, or F4W it's bullshit. They are making shit up. Not sure how you guys fall for this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he beat the 3rd most over baby face cleanly to set up a heel turn. God you guys sometimes...


Have you read the Smackdown spoilers?


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I think by that OP means why has'nt juaaaann ceeeennnaa jobbed to bryan yet.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Fandom is nice and all but sometimes I wish we could have unbiased discussions. All it is now is "I mark for [Insert wrestler(s)]. Give him a push because I'm a fan" or "I hate [Insert wrestler(s)]. Don't give him a push because his marks are delusional!" fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Toad84 said:


> Have you read the Smackdown spoilers?


Yes, it's not a heel turn. It clearly isn't. I won't go into it since this is a non-spoiler thread, but yeah, how you think that was the start to a heel turn is beyond me.


----------



## actetsou

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Unless you win the rumble or break/challenge the streak your push is meaningless.


Ah come on you dont serious believe that do you? Bryan is a major part of the shows atm and he got a clean win over orton and the 1st pin on the shield. Granted a big PPV clean win would mean more but have patience it will come.


----------



## Toad84

TakeMyGun said:


> Yes, it's not a heel turn. It clearly isn't. I won't go into it since this is a non-spoiler thread, but yeah, how you think that was the start to a heel turn is beyond me.


Because...its exactly how the WWE has done its heel turns for 15 years or something?


----------



## actetsou

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



wrestle_champion said:


> Fandom is nice and all but sometimes I wish we could have unbiased discussions. All it is now is "I mark for [Insert wrestler(s)]. Give him a push because I'm a fan" or "I hate [Insert wrestler(s)]. Don't give him a push because his marks are delusional!" fpalm


Not all are, but its natural to pay more attention to the ones that are because it tends to piss you off and what pisses people off generally sticks in the mind more.


----------



## thaimasker

I really really hope that they don't turn him heel anytime soon. All we are gonna get is a stupid bryan vs kane fued or something. Just let the man be a face god dammit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Toad84 said:


> Because...its exactly how the WWE has done its heel turns for 15 years or something?


Um, it's not a heel turn. Bryan and Kane have been doing that kind of stuff for the better part of a year. That's the dynamic between them, it's sad that it's taking you this long to pick that up.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He's far from underrated.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Wait...

Now that I think about it, why hasn't Bryan main evented the last three wrestlemanias? 


WTF, now I'm pissed!!!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Osize10 said:


> Wait...
> 
> Now that I think about it, why hasn't Bryan main evented the last three wrestkemanias?
> 
> 
> WTF, now I'm pissed!!!!!!!


Well, I'll at least concede the fact that Bryan would have been much more welcomed in the main event of WM27 opposite John Cena than Miz was. Christ, did that match suck.


----------



## Toad84

Not really the same thing as they have been doing though. Not even remotely close, even.


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Well, I'll at least concede the fact that Bryan would have been much more welcomed in the main event of WM27 opposite John Cena than Miz was. Christ, did that match suck.


How much you think The Miz got paid?


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Unless you win the rumble or break/challenge the streak your push is meaningless.


Really?!! What are you a 5year old retarded bryan mark,
there are dozens of guys who were pushed in other and better situations,and the best example i can give is yours truley...


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Well, I'll at least concede the fact that Bryan would have been much more welcomed in the main event of WM27 opposite John Cena than Miz was. Christ, did that match suck.


Yeah common ground for everyone there. Noone ever needs to see The Miz do anything again. Unless he's on the Pre-show wrestling CURTIS AXEL w/ Bo Dallas as special guest ring enforcer. Now that's some high quality diarrhea!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



The One said:


> How much you think The Miz got paid?


Somewhere between "too fucking much" and "if we shelled out a few bucks more, we could have gotten somebody actually good."

Miz headlined a Wrestlemania...god, that still sounds weird. Its like saying Repo Man main evented a Wrestlemania. Its a combination of words that just shouldn't go together. Kinda like "Alberto Del Rio is really over."


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

So If wrestling marks are fighting a war, should we all just start bashing the Miz to reach common ground?


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Somewhere between "too fucking much" and "if we shelled out a few bucks more, we could have gotten somebody actually good."
> 
> Miz headlined a Wrestlemania...god, that still sounds weird. Its like saying Repo Man main evented a Wrestlemania. Its a combination of words that just shouldn't go together. Kinda like "Alberto Del Rio is really over."


Man, i'm glad i skipped that Wrestlemania. It mustt have been dark times for wrestling fans worldwide.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Toad84 said:


> Not really the same thing as they have been doing though. Not even remotely close, even.


Yes it is, they had almost the exact same thing happen when Bryan was in a match with Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



Osize10 said:


> Yeah common ground for everyone there. Noone ever needs to see The Miz do anything again. Unless he's on the Pre-show wrestling CURTIS AXEL w/ Bo Dallas as special guest ring enforcer. Now that's some high quality diarrhea!


Well, unlike Miz, I can actually see Axel having some semblance of a decent career. Make Miz fight Khali over who got Natalya pregnant, and then have it be revealed to be Hornswoggle that's the father. That's a pre show guaranteed to put asses in seats.

As for common ground, either Miz or Bo Dallas. We might be divided in our preferences of wrestlers, but we will be united in our hatred of them.

Say...Miz and Bo Dallas...if there was ever a tag team assembled to be a 'fuck you' to the IWC, that'd be it.


----------



## Beatles123

link to the detailed spoilers?


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



The One said:


> Man, i'm glad i skipped that Wrestlemania. It mustt have been dark times for wrestling fans worldwide.


Well the Rock turned up, so that was probably satisfaction enough for millions.

Going way off topic.. but what is worse, Miz Main eventing a Wrestlemania, or Flair passing down the Figure Four to him? Both pretty shoddy decisions!


----------



## insanitydefined

Considering he just made Randy Orton tap out on Raw Monday night, I think it's pretty safe to say that he's a pretty valued commodity right now. Seriously, most Bryan marks are annoying as all hell, it's like they won't be happy until WWE makes him the face of the company, he wins the Rumble three years in a row, unifies the titles, taps out Taker at Wrestlmania, taps out Cena on the Raw after Wrestlmania, digs up Chris Benoit and makes him tap out, etc etc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



The One said:


> Man, i'm glad i skipped that Wrestlemania. It mustt have been dark times for wrestling fans worldwide.


Yeah, and I didn't even mention the Lawler/JR vs Michael Cole feud...

I can at least show you the worst segment in Wrestlemania history, though.






Thanks Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## Toad84

Beatles123 said:


> link to the detailed spoilers?


LINK


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Eh, give it time.

Frankly he's been one of the main focal points of the show for a year and now they've stripped away the comedy & let him be more ruthless. That's a win-win for me.

Let's be honest with ourselves guys - 3 years ago we never would of imagined that CM Punk, Bryan Danielson & Jon Moxley would be involved in the majority of the angles on WWE television. I can't really complain, not everybody has to be pushed down our throats like Cena. At this rate DB is gonna win the WWE title eventually, so lets just watch it unfold before we complain about it.


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, and I didn't even mention the Lawler/JR vs Michael Cole feud...
> 
> I can at least show you the worst segment in Wrestlemania history, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wrestlemania 27.


Lol that was hilariously bad. Whoever wrote that crap should be ashamed of themselves. I think right now th WWE is a little bit more edgy.

Thanks for sending me that even though it was horrible quality :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Is this a troll? OP is fucking clueless.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



KO Bossy said:


> Somewhere between "too fucking much" and "if we shelled out a few bucks more, we could have gotten somebody actually good."
> 
> Miz headlined a Wrestlemania...god, that still sounds weird. Its like saying Repo Man main evented a Wrestlemania. Its a combination of words that just shouldn't go together. Kinda like "Alberto Del Rio is really over."


Yeah MIZ got fucking BANK off that match. A Main Event match probably gets at least a $1 per buy for both guys. Do the math...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



The One said:


> Lol that was hilariously bad. Whoever wrote that crap should be ashamed of themselves. I think right now th WWE is a little bit more edgy.
> 
> Thanks for sending me that even though it was horrible quality :lmao


Yeah, terrible quality for a terrible segment. Kinda fitting.



TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah MIZ got fucking BANK off that match. A Main Event match probably gets at least a $1 per buy for both guys. Do the math...


Not only that, but fucking Hornswoggle got a Mania payday for his 60 seconds of horrendous rapping and grunting. Meanwhile, Bryan was in a dark match and got nothing.

If Bryan marks want to be pissed off about something, that's a good candidate.


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Lol good one.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He's getting pushed, ffs. Do you want him to beat Undertaker at WM?


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

IMO An Undertaker-Bryan match makes no sense, but many matches nowadays don't make sense so....


----------



## RAWHEADREX99

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I don't...I mean....eh....I don't even know how to respond to this thread? I think....maybe?...eh....I'm lost...where am I...what day is it?


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

Bryan marks fpalm


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Bryan is gonna win the mitb-briefcase. No doubt about it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MrSmallPackage said:


> Bryan is gonna win the mitb-briefcase. No doubt about it.


It seems TOO obvious, I see swerve ball coming. 

My ideal booking would be have him win the briefcase and have Cena retain and have Henry beat the shit out of Cena after the match. Bryan comes for the save, and looks and a defenseless Cena, contemplating to cash in the briefcase, and he nods his head and goes to the back and boom, you have your Cliffhanger going into Raw, and sets up Bryan as a "Legit" challenger.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

TakeMyGun said:


> It seems TOO obvious, I see swerve ball coming.
> 
> My ideal booking would be have him win the briefcase and have Cena retain and have Henry beat the shit out of Cena after the match. Bryan comes for the save, and looks and a defenseless Cena, contemplating to cash in the briefcase, and he nods his head and goes to the back and boom, you have your Cliffhanger going into Raw, and sets up Bryan as a "Legit" challenger.


It would be a great moment if he were to just lay the briefcase next to Cena before walking to the back.


----------



## KO Bossy

You guys need to step up your game. I found a Del Rio fan who is putting your guys' "most fanatical marks" award in jeopardy. :lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Bryan has the absolute WORST marks..not even close. Fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan has the absolute WORST marks..not even close. Fpalm


I dunno, that Del Rio mark Flawless Victory has me laughing hard right now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> You guys need to step up your game. I found a Del Rio fan who is putting your guys' "most fanatical marks" award in jeopardy. :lol


Flawless Victory? He's a tool, no one can match him.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan has the absolute WORST marks..not even close. Fpalm


The Shield too. If you criticize or don't like the Shield or Bryan their marks will crucify you.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Bryan has the absolute WORST marks..not even close. Fpalm


Yeah, it's making me sad to be a fan of him when you have tools like OP making us look like complete dorks.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He's being pushed. Did you not see RAW?


----------



## The One

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

And i thought Rock marks was terrible....


----------



## PacoAwesome

KO Bossy said:


> You guys need to step up your game. I found a Del Rio fan who is putting your guys' "most fanatical marks" award in jeopardy. :lol


No one can match Flawless Victory when it comes to being the most delusional mark on this forum. I know some of us Bryan fans can go overboard with our praise for Bryan, but to Flawless is on a whole other level.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> You guys need to step up your game. I found a Del Rio fan who is putting your guys' "most fanatical marks" award in jeopardy. :lol


I put this guy down with Pyro and Boy wonder as the three stooges. Fanatical asshole.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

if they didn't rate him he would be in the same spot as tyson kidd and jamie noble before him and dean malenko before that


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

I'm a Bryan fan, but I'm certainly not a fan of some of his (extremely deluded) marks, and I can see why some people could be turned off of him, if they have to associate themselves with these fools. And no, he shouldn't win the Rumble. Punk hasn't had a Rumble win yet, so Bryan can wait his fucking turn.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

That's why _he went over Randy Orton in the main event of RAW_, WWE doesn't appreciate him...

fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*



NearFall said:


> He's being pushed. Did you not see RAW?


It's not enough, brother. He needs to beat The Undertaker's streak at Wrestlemania.

:dazzler


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

This just proves the theory that there will ALWAYS be someone bitching even when WWE is doing something right


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> I put this guy down with Pyro and Boy wonder as the three stooges. Fanatical asshole.


Hey now...The Three Stooges are legends!


----------



## PacoAwesome

hardyorton said:


> I put this guy down with Pyro and Boy wonder as the three stooges. Fanatical asshole.


Pyro is okay, he doesn't like Bryan because Bryan doesn't fit his preferences which I can respect. Boy Wonder I can agree on since he just tries to piss of Bryan fans by putting Bryan down as much as possible.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Bryan is so underrated by WWE*

He's had a few pushes he's won a few titles at a very short time in the company the WM thing was a bit shitty but other than that he's been given chances and righr now he's getting the biggest he's ever had. Orton clean in the ME of Raw, this boys goin past the moon, he,'s goin where the ancient fuckin' aliens come from my friend...


The IWC asked for him to get pushed (just like punk, del rio unfortunatly, ziggler, Ryder, the shield and others) he did (just as they did and are). Some people are never satisfied until Vince tickles their asshole in the middle of the ring.


----------



## THANOS

PacoAwesome said:


> Pyro is okay, he doesn't like Bryan because Bryan doesn't fit his preferences which I can respect. Boy Wonder I can agree on since he just tries to piss of Bryan fans by putting Bryan down as much as possible.


Agreed. If someone fits Pyro's criteria then he'll like them. He's not like some of these hipsters on here that just go against anyone that came form the indies or that the majority of the IWC likes. Those posters are the real tools because they always have zero reasons for why they hate those wrestlers and are forced to use ratings or cliched old terms like "vanilla midget" to try and re-enforce their idiotic opinions. Pyro has always given Bryan credit on his major asset, wrestling, because it's a lot less subjective than mic work.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> I put this guy down with Pyro and Boy wonder as the three stooges. Fanatical asshole.


If you're referring to me as that third stooge, then, well...










Though I've got no idea why you'd call me a fanatic, since I don't display anything remotely close to that behaviour.

If you were referring to Flawless Victory, carry on.


----------



## Silent KEEL

So Bryan controls the crowd during the Orton/Kane match and they break out into Yes chants...lol!

Hopefully that wasn't during a commerciak break...


----------



## Beatles123

The spoilers do seem heelish. maybe its more cartoony like he did with Hell No?


INTERNATIONAL VERSION TODAY! GET AFTER IT, PIMP-NOS!


----------



## thaimasker

Looks like Cena has already passed the Title down to Bryan @3:42 Lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVMwhjkRjmM


----------



## vault21

*Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

...in the main event of Raw. That realization just dawned upon me. Holy fuck. Try to take yourself back to 2010 and imagine even the posibility of this happening. What were the odds. 

:yes


----------



## BULLY

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

it's 2013 not 2010 and his name is daniel bryan now

get with the program


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Well it's obvious that DB is one of the best performers in wrestling today, I hope that this win against Orton is just the beginning of bigger and better things for the guy. Give him the money in the bank and if Punk can have a classic with Cena then Bryan/Cena is bound to get him over even more!


----------



## Osize10

Beatles123 said:


> The spoilers do seem heelish. maybe its more cartoony like he did with Hell No?
> 
> 
> INTERNATIONAL VERSION TODAY! GET AFTER IT, PIMP-NOS!


My guess is they resorted back to cartoon Bryan in this episode for some reason...not sure why though. If the crowd thinks Bryan is full on heel for screwing around Kane in a match, then just :facepalm @ the crowd.


----------



## vault21

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



BULLY said:


> it's 2013 not 2010 and his name is daniel bryan now
> 
> get with the program


Pretty negative for someone rocking a Joe Pesci theme :sad:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Who the fuck is Bryan Danielson? :kenny


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Brother None said:


> Pretty negative for someone rocking a Joe Pesci theme :sad:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

BULLY loses via misunderstanding.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

I think the point of this thread which seems to have gone nowhere fast, is when was the last time Orton tapped out or even took a clean pin? It's a pretty big deal for Daniel Bryan to make him submit.


----------



## G-Mafia

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Brother None said:


> Pretty negative for someone rocking a Joe Pesci theme :sad:


Brother None, you're awesome.  Joe Pesci theme indeed. That made me laugh.


----------



## Biast

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Tell me why didn't you put this into the Daniel Bryan discussion thread? 
No wonder people are starting to hate on Bryan, his fanboys creating threads left and right every day of the week... fpalm


----------



## vault21

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Biast said:


> No wonder people are starting to hate on Bryan, his fanboys creating threads left and right every day of the week... fpalm


Must be it.

On topic, this just shows how drastically the talent direction in the WWE has shifted in just these last few years. With HHH having much more say and guys like Heyman, Regal and Noble working in the talent relations, the WWE has really turned for 180 compared to the days when Johnny Ace and Pat Patterson filled the developmental with vanilla gorillas and swimsuit models. Kudos.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Your point? WWE are high on *Daniel Bryan* right now, that's obvious. Why is this worthy of it's own thread, there's an entire *Daniel Bryan* discussion thread that that OP could've been posted in.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Bryan Danielson? I checked the roster and there's no one with that name. You must be mistaken, brother.

:vince5


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Biast said:


> Tell me why didn't you put this into the Daniel Bryan discussion thread?
> No wonder people are starting to hate on Bryan, his fanboys creating threads left and right every day of the week... fpalm


Coming from a Punk fan it's a bit Ironic unk2


----------



## LIONTAMER22

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

The guy with 'Not removing until Daniel Bryan beats a main eventer clean' as a sig can remove it now, because with Bryan set to face Cena soon, it may be the last chance he has of removing it in a long time.

:buried


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

That was fucking epic I couldnt believe my eyes


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

I thought about this when it happened. Danielson making Orton tap out in the main event of Monday Night Raw. I would've been in complete shock back in 2005. It just seems like the 'right' direction in 2013 though. It wasn't surprising, seeing how management are obviously quite high on Bryan at the moment, but it definitely felt kind of strange to watch unfold. 



Biast said:


> Tell me why didn't you put this into the Daniel Bryan discussion thread?
> No wonder people are starting to hate on Bryan, his fanboys creating threads left and right every day of the week... fpalm





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Your point? WWE are high on *Daniel Bryan* right now, that's obvious. Why is this worthy of it's own thread, there's an entire *Daniel Bryan* discussion thread that that OP could've been posted in.


If you guys want to *moderate* the site so badly, I suggest you apply for a position. Maybe send a PM to one of the *admins*. Then you'll have an actual reason to reply like that, instead of.. you know, derailing a topic that you've got nothing to add to. 

Or, report the thread







. It'll take less time, it's much more effective, and you won't come across like dicks. (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Props to Orton for not being a bitch like some others in the company would be if they were asked to put Bryan over. Time to reward Orton with a heel turn and make this program come full circle.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Maybe he will be the next Michael Hickenbottom


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

God, There is a huge thread for Bryan already. Stop making threads every day about him, I get it he's good, but jesus, you obsessive fan boys make me want to hate the guy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Duke Silver said:


> If you guys want to *moderate* the site so badly, I suggest you apply for a position. Maybe send a PM to one of the *admins*. Then you'll have an actual reason to reply like that, instead of.. you know, derailing a topic that you've got nothing to add to.
> 
> Or, report the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It'll take less time, it's much more effective, and you won't come across like dicks. (Y)


I've never given thought to how I come across. I certainly never threw around childish names either, though. What it comes down to is edification: Stupidity will be outed, right here, where everyone can see it. For one, so that OP will be discouraged from flooding the forum with stupid topics in the future and also to discourage other members from selling them. Derailing it was completely the point. And there really isn't anything to add besides an "I agree, let's wank off" because it was a throwaway post that didn't need an entire thread.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Who the fuck is Bryan Danielson? :kenny


The smarks still in full force. :lmao


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Totally get what you mean OP. This feud kinda' surprised me since Orton hasn't been properly main eventing for so long you'd expect him to rise back up again soon.

Awesome win and totally surprising. It's one of those moments where you go "shit, they're actually getting behind him".


BULLY said:


> it's 2013 not 2010 and his name is daniel bryan now
> 
> get with the program













Brother None said:


> Pretty negative for someone rocking a Joe Pesci theme :sad:


Awesome.


TakeMyGun said:


> God, There is a huge thread for Bryan already. Stop making threads every day about him, I get it he's good, but jesus, you obsessive fan boys make me want to hate the guy.


You *chose* to open, read and comment on this topic. You did that.


----------



## vault21

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Duke Silver said:


> I thought about this when it happened. Danielson making Orton tap out in the main event of Monday Night Raw. I would've been in complete shock back in 2005. It just seems like the 'right' direction in 2013 though. It wasn't surprising, seeing how management are obviously quite high on Bryan at the moment, but it definitely felt kind of strange to watch unfold.


It blew my mind. For someone who watched the show back in 2010, stopped, and then returned in 2013, it felt surreal to see AmDrag so successful in the E. Oh, the joy


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*

Wasn't there a time when Daniel Bryan used to lose like every single night? This is huge.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



BULLY said:


> it's 2013 not 2010 and his name is daniel bryan now
> 
> get with the program


Now that's the spirit, fellow WWE Universe member! :vince3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Brother None said:


> ...in the main event of Raw. That realization just dawned upon me. Holy fuck. Try to take yourself back to 2010 and imagine even the posibility of this happening. What were the odds.
> 
> :yes


You obviously had no faith in Daniel Bryan. I knew big things would happen for him :yes


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



AmWolves10 said:


> Wasn't there a time when Daniel Bryan used to lose like every single night? This is huge.


Doesn't matter, that's what the casuals think of him. The "guy who always loses" who somehow beat Orton that one night. After those ratings and him getting torpedoed to put over the Bellas in the one-month Cena feud, he'll be jobbed out right back to Orton and many, many others for the rest of the year. Vince's self-fulfilling prophecy has been confirmed enough in his head to make Bryan another R-Truth/Kofi half-assed push of the year that amounts to nothing.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Props to Orton for not being a bitch like some others in the company would be if they were asked to put Bryan over. Time to reward Orton with a heel turn and make this program come full circle.


ahem , Punk, ahem ahem....

I have a terrible E-cough today.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



AmWolves10 said:


> Wasn't there a time when Daniel Bryan used to lose like every single night? This is huge.


Yes! If you check profightdb, he literally went from post-summer slam to near the end of the year without getting a singles win on any show other than Saturday morning slam. Not to mention he was jobbed out to Sandow, Rhodes, Mysterio, and Ziggler during those dark times.

Bryan marks actually have a reason to get excited now...we've seen it all. I can't post it bc I'm on my phone, but there is a recent Bryan interview out there where he actually thought the whole point of his 2012 WM was to be buried off the roster. I know Bryan marks like myself expect the worse, but even Bryan himself bought into that theory and he's been in the damn business for 13 years now.

So my point is, while I'd love to have everything condensed in one thread, these are exciting times for his marks b/c it seems he is actually going to receive a long term push for once.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> Doesn't matter, that's what the casuals think of him. The "guy who always loses" who somehow beat Orton that one night. After those ratings and him getting torpedoed to put over the Bellas in the one-month Cena feud, he'll be jobbed out right back to Orton and many, many others for the rest of the year. Vince's self-fulfilling prophecy has been confirmed enough in his head to make Bryan another R-Truth/Kofi half-assed push of the year that amounts to nothing.


Aw you still butthurt cause you have been proven wrong.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



hardyorton said:


> Aw you still butthurt cause you have been proven wrong.


Proven wrong how? I predicted his comedy midcard downfall before anyone else during that entire AJ Lee vs CM Punk WWE title sham was even concluded, and the residual effects of that in regards to Daniel Bryan would effect him for the rest of his career from blocking any movement into permanent main event status. He's not going to win the title at Summerslam against babyface Cena (if Vince even has him in the match after MITB since he changes his mind on an instant and could easily put Sheamus or Orton in that spot), especially with a submission finisher. If the program lasts anything past a month, the WWE will do the usual "face gets frustrated and turns heel" for Bryan and he'll lose again the next month.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> Proven wrong how? I predicted his comedy midcard downfall before anyone else during that entire AJ Lee vs CM Punk WWE title sham was even concluded, and the residual effects of that in regards to Daniel Bryan would effect him for the rest of his career from blocking any movement into permanent main event status. He's not going to win the title at Summerslam against babyface Cena (if Vince even has him in the match after MITB since he changes his mind on an instant and could easily put Sheamus or Orton in that spot), especially with a submission finisher. If the program lasts anything past a month, the WWE will do the usual "face gets frustrated and turns heel" for Bryan and he'll lose again the next month.


You talk some crap. You only ever come out if something negative happens never around when the good is going on. Why's that?.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



hardyorton said:


> You talk some crap. You only ever come out if something negative happens never around when the good is going on. Why's that?.


Him being in the WWE title program last year was considered "good times" for Bryan until the other shoe fell and I was here the whole time telling everyone exactly what would happen even if they didn't want to believe it at the time. 

The fact that they are so low in confidence to put Bryan against any top guy in a top program without involving divas is a major indication that the top management in the company has practically no confidence in him as an individual performer to be compelling on his own. Even if it isn't true. What matters is that THEY think he's just a transitional in-ring opponent for their top guys and not even someone worthy enough to carry one-half of the program. So there strongly considering putting those heat vacuum Bellas in the WWE title program just like they had the leech AJ last year for a Bryan program where they will be the focus and Bryan will be the guy who wrestles and loses all the matches and is made a fool of by both the champion and the females in question.


----------



## Osize10

Are there reports that the Bella's will feud with Bryan/Cena?


----------



## vault21

Osize10 said:


> Are there reports that the Bella's will feud with Bryan/Cena?


Oh god seriously :allen1


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> Him being in the WWE title program last year was considered "good times" for Bryan until the other shoe fell and I was here the whole time telling everyone exactly what would happen even if they didn't want to believe it at the time.
> 
> The fact that they are so low in confidence to put Bryan against any top guy in a top program without involving divas is a major indication that the top management in the company has practically no confidence in him as an individual performer to be compelling on his own. Even if it isn't true. What matters is that THEY think he's just a transitional in-ring opponent for their top guys and not even someone worthy enough to carry one-half of the program. So there strongly considering putting those heat vacuum Bellas in the WWE title program just like they had the leech AJ last year for a Bryan program where they will be the focus and Bryan will be the guy who wrestles and loses all the matches and is made a fool of by both the champion and the females in question.


Bryan is only with four other guys to get a damn reaction from the crowd (Cena,Orton and Punk are the others), has constantly had the best matches, had a long reign as tag team champions who were the most over tag team in years, got the first victory over the Shield who beaten everyone for months , Just made tap out one of the Top guys in the company tap out. You say they don't have faith in him.

It was a Punk and Bryan Program two of the best workers WWE have in that AJ feud. They had two of the best matches of 2012. They were given shit don't put that on Bryan or Punk both guys have to work with what they are given. So give it a rest.


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> Are there reports that the Bella's will feud with Bryan/Cena?


Yeah cause of this Total Diva thing. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> He's not going to win the title at Summerslam against babyface Cena...


How about a little Summerslam wager then? If Bryan loses I'll spend the next year slamming Bryan in every post I make. If he wins, you have to praise him in every post you make. You must make a minimum of 1 post a day for a year. And when I say praise...I mean lather his a** with your tongue. Let's see how much you believe in your own bullshit.


----------



## vault21

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> How about a little Summerslam wager then? If Bryan loses I'll spend the next year slamming Bryan in every post I make. If he wins, you have to praise him in every post you make. You must make a minimum of 1 post a day for a year. And when I say praise...I mean lather his a** with your tongue. Let's see how much you believe in your own bullshit.


I would take you on that bet, but I guess it wouldn't mean much since I'm also in the Goat Herd eppers


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> How about a little Summerslam wager then? If Bryan loses I'll spend the next year slamming Bryan in every post I make. If he wins, you have to praise him in every post you make. You must make a minimum of 1 post a day for a year. And when I say praise...I mean lather his a** with your tongue. Let's see how much you believe in your own bullshit.


Of course I accept. I have nothing but praise for Danielson himself, but the reality of the matter is his characterization, his actual perception to the office and the casual fans, and the consistency of the nature of WWE's booking staff is vastly different from the fanfiction-level expectations from a strong cult bubble.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> How about a little Summerslam wager then? If Bryan loses I'll spend the next year slamming Bryan in every post I make. If he wins, you have to praise him in every post you make. You must make a minimum of 1 post a day for a year. And when I say praise...I mean lather his a** with your tongue. Let's see how much you believe in your own bullshit.


No. How about you calm the fuck down and take off the cum tinted sunglasses you have on so that you can see this thing realistically. vanboxmeer has made valid point after valid point and argued it well with evidence from history and precedents that WWE has already set and to my memory he never once said that Daniel Bryan wasn't good or that he wasn't a fan. I for one, am a HUGE fan of the work Bryan has been doing lately but you know what, I highly doubt that Bryan is beating FACE Cena for the WWE TITLE at SUMMERSLAM, also. Just thinking realistically. 

So again, calm the fuck down and try putting up a counter point besides "I like Bryan and he's good so how dare you say he won't win".


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> No. How about you calm e fuck down and tKe off the cum tinted sunglasses you have so that you can see this thing realistically. vanboxmeer has made valid point after valid point and argued it well with evidence from history and precedents that WWE has already set and to my memory he never once said that Daniel Bryan wasn't good or that he wasn't a fan. I for one, am a HUGE fan of the work Bryan has been doing lately but you know what, I highly doubt that Bryan is beating FACE Cena for the WWE TITLE at SUMMERSLAM, also. Just thinking realistically.
> 
> So again, calm the fuck down and try putting up a counter point besides "I like Bryan and he's good so how dare you say he won't win".


Hey douche nozzle, this was a conversation and bet between me and van. If I cared about you I wouldn't have left your mom in the middle of the night with my cum dripping out of her.





vanboxmeer said:


> Of course I accept. I have nothing but praise for Danielson himself, but the reality of the matter is his characterization, his actual perception to the office and the casual fans, and the consistency of the nature of WWE's booking staff is vastly different from the fanfiction-level expectations from a strong cult bubble.


Cool. It's a bet then. Should make the match even more interesting. Good luck. You'll need it. 

We need similar bets in here. This could be fun.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> Of course I accept. I have nothing but praise for Danielson himself, but the reality of the matter is his characterization, his actual perception to the office and the casual fans, and the consistency of the nature of WWE's booking staff is vastly different from the fanfiction-level expectations from a strong cult bubble.


Bullshit you just knock the guy any chance you get, when's the last tome you praise him??. The casual fan's love him and not just a strong cult bubble. You see more B.S from you.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> No. How about you calm e fuck down and tKe off the cum tinted sunglasses you have so that you can see this thing realistically. vanboxmeer has made valid point after valid point and argued it well with evidence from history and precedents that WWE has already set and to my memory he never once said that Daniel Bryan wasn't good or that he wasn't a fan. I for one, am a HUGE fan of the work Bryan has been doing lately but you know what, I highly doubt that Bryan is beating FACE Cena for the WWE TITLE at SUMMERSLAM, also. Just thinking realistically.
> 
> So again, calm the fuck down and try putting up a counter point besides "I like Bryan and he's good so how dare you say he won't win".


Vanboxmeer always knocks Bryan only when you read of bad news does he appear. Give me a few examples in the past few months of him been anywhere near saying anything nice about Bryan. 

I don't see Bryan beating Cena either but who bloody does anyway.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> How about a little Summerslam wager then? If Bryan loses I'll spend the next year slamming Bryan in every post I make. If he wins, you have to praise him in every post you make. You must make a minimum of 1 post a day for a year. And when I say praise...I mean lather his a** with your tongue. Let's see how much you believe in your own bullshit.


LOL, You really think Bryan is going to win?

GG this one goes to Van.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL, You really think Bryan is going to win?
> 
> GG this one goes to Van.


Honestly I'm 50-50 on it but why not go with the bet. It'll make the night more interesting. I kinda miss the old bet system.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



hardyorton said:


> Vanboxmeer always knocks Bryan only when you read of bad news does he appear. Give me a few examples in the past few months of him been anywhere near saying anything nice about Bryan.
> 
> I don't see Bryan beating Cena either but who bloody does anyway.


The most obvious instances is that I essentially credit Bryan as being the guy who carried AJ to stardom and that she should give him 70% of her future residual salary to him.

I also defended his "overness" before Wrestlemania 28 as being much higher than stated and that the reason that said event and aftermath exploded the way it did was the build-up of momentum for his career prior to the match.

I also said that he should've won the WWE title without a doubt last year, but due to how the program was evolving, knew immediately he had no chance of actually winning it.

What I critisize is the nuances of his character and booking and how it would long-term affect the mass audience from taking him genuinely seriously as a main event star rather than some novelty midcarder that fills up a spot that they enjoy in a midlevel setting. The only reason his head is above water is due to him, the reason why he'll continue being in said water struggling to break through is because of the anchors WWE has placed on him during his career.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL, You really think Bryan is going to win?
> 
> GG this one goes to Van.


Cena never gets beaten cause he's Superman mixed with the Hulk mixed with Iron man mixed with an Cartoon character. He's fucking unbeatable.

Cena never loses clean. I think The Rock was the first person in years to beat him clean.
Cena Feuds are boring cause of that fact. Punk never beat him clean and his the second top guy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> Hey douche nozzle, this was a conversation and bet between me and van. If I cared about you I wouldn't have left your mom in the middle of the night with my cum dripping out of her.


fpalm I suppose this was supposed to hurt my feelings? So you've been posting, apparently, since 2009 so I know you're at least three years old. How about posting like it? Nothing but childish, non-sensical comments from this guy.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> fpalm I suppose this was supposed to hurt my feelings? So you've been posting, apparently, since 2009 so I know you're at least three years old. How about posting like it? Nothing but childish, non-sensical comments from this guy.


If you don't like hearing facts, stop butting in on others conversations. Whatever. I'm done with you.


----------



## Chrome

Osize10 said:


> Are there reports that the Bella's will feud with Bryan/Cena?


Wouldn't be the first time something like that has been done:






BATTLE OF THE SEXES II!! :cena :bryan


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> The most obvious instances is that I essentially credit Bryan as being the guy who carried AJ to stardom and that she should give him 70% of her future residual salary to him.
> 
> I also defended his "overness" before Wrestlemania 28 as being much higher than stated and that the reason that said event and aftermath exploded the way it did was the build-up of momentum for his career prior to the match.
> 
> I also said that he should've won the WWE title without a doubt last year, but due to how the program was evolving, knew immediately he had no chance of actually winning it.
> 
> What I critisize is the nuances of his character and booking and how it would long-term affect the mass audience from taking him genuinely seriously as a main event star rather than some novelty midcarder that fills up a spot that they enjoy in a midlevel setting. The only reason his head is above water is due to him, the reason why he'll continue being in said water struggling to break through is because of the anchors WWE has placed on him during his career.


I agreed with you about AJ, he made her what she was and she was and hasn't been the same since as much as her fans say she is.

The truth is people like Bryan have to use their talent to get over just like Bret Hart, HBK, Eddie Guerreo and Cm Punk. He never win 13 WWE titles or be main event every PPV but I do see him winning one or two during his career. Will he beat Cena? No but who does these days Punk (only by cheating) and The Rock (clean and the last time he's been beaten clean). He's even beaten Brock Lesnar. 

He's does that character cause the Kid's love it but the adult's love his in ring work. You have to balance it out. He's over with the crowd, he sells merch and has great matches. That's all he can do. He's by far WWE's best in ring worker (as Austin said as long as you are good in the ring you have a job for life).


----------



## hardyorton

ChromeMan said:


> Wouldn't be the first time something like that has been done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BATTLE OF THE SEXES II!! :cena :bryan


Trish and Lita are two of the best diva's ever.

This the Bella's we're talking about here. They can't wrestle or talk.


----------



## Chrome

hardyorton said:


> Trish and Lita are two of the best diva's ever.
> 
> This the Bella's we're talking about here. They can't wrestle or talk.


I know, it was a joke. I hope the Bellas stay far away from Cena/Bryan especially if and when they do feud.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Happenstan said:


> If you don't like hearing facts, *stop butting in on others conversations*. Whatever. I'm done with you.


You're totally right, Happenstan. Excuse me for butting in on your private conversation in the middle of a public thread on an open forum unk2


ps: good luck, then. Some parting advice: your future is not looking bright. With your logical, grammatical and reasoning shortfalls you should probably be investing more time and energy into something like http://www.sylvanlearning.com/ instead of this open forum or wrestling in general.


----------



## THANOS

Here's a semi-old interview, from just prior to Mania this year, but a good one!






Man the sexual chemistry between Bryan and that interviewer is insane. :lol


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You're totally right, Happenstan. Excuse me for butting in on your private conversation in the middle of a public thread on an open forum unk2


I quoted van. I made a bet specifically with van. Most people with a working brain would realize that part of this discussion was between us ONLY. Why am I even explaining this simple concept to you? I told you, I'm done with you. Stop posting to me, stop red repping me trying to get my attention. *NO MEANS NO!!*

P.S. Send your mom my love. :flip


----------



## hardyorton

Bryan pulling Brie Bella shows you he's a smooth man with the ladies. 
I saw that interview and watch her other interviews with the other WWE stars and you can see she want's tug a little bit on the Goat.


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Man the sexual chemistry between Bryan and that interviewer is insane. :lol


I know, right? When was that taped? Brie better not see that. Does it still count as cheating if you're on another continent?


----------



## hardyorton

Happenstan said:


> I know, right? When was that taped? Brie better not see that. Does it still count as cheating if you're on another continent?


Brie knows better then not to ruffle the Goat :bryan2

He's a big flirt check him out in Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## THANOS

hardyorton said:


> Bryan pulling Brie Bella shows you he's a smooth man with the ladies.
> I saw that interview and watch her other interviews with the other WWE stars and you can see she want's tug a little bit on the Goat.





Happenstan said:


> I know, right? When was that taped? Brie better not see that. Does it still count as cheating if you're on another continent?





hardyorton said:


> Brie knows better then not to ruffle the Goat :bryan2
> 
> He's a big flirt check him out in Wrestling Road Diaries.


Brie is a libra just like my girlfriend, and jenna is insanely jealous but she masks it well. I can only imagine how Brie would react to seeing that interview lol. Her entire demeaner would probably change and she'd small talk him for a couple hours and maybe get mad at him for something else that has nothing to do with the interview lol. That's what happens when you date a high maintenance girl like that! I've never met a libra girl that's not like that, but that's probably their only negative trait...at least that we know of .


----------



## Osize10

Hey man I'll get you that interview. I'll need to dig through it tonight


----------



## thaimasker

Here is Bryans part In Todays smackdown(the first couple of min also contains those that will be in SD's MITB)....Obvious spoilers.. He is over as fuck.. Incoming heel turn or not...judge for yourself.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...3-hdtv-watch-online-part-3_music#.Uc1ZxflQEgk


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Bryan Danielson beats Orton clean via submission...*



vanboxmeer said:


> Of course I accept.


 As long as you are in the betting mood, want to revisit some of these past predictions?



vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan won't be in WWE in 18 months anyways, so it's all a moot point.





vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan will be jobbing to Titus O'Neil by that time.


Funny what a simple google search can find, scary that there are probably _much more _ in existence :lol. Too bad there's no need for accountability on the internet.


----------



## Beatles123

hnnnghh...hope this isn't a heel turn. im fine with him being a tweener but he needs to keep his crowd support.


----------



## JamesK

For god's sake don't turn him heel...


----------



## Beatles123

JamesK said:


> For godshake don't turn him heel...


^^^^


----------



## hardyorton

JamesK said:


> For god's sake don't turn him heel...


I see this as all the Raw MITB guys screwing each other out of winning matches. Building up tension between all guys seen as we have no heels.


----------



## Osize10

Man Bryan and Orton killed it on raw and it still bombed with the casuals. Now people are starting to turn on Bryan because of ratings and the trolls are taking over...I can't handle this nonsense...I need to take a hiatus from all things wrestling.


----------



## apokalypse

who the fuck do you think Daniel BRyan is? WWE turn Cm PUnk heel for Cena why can't they turn Bryan heel? it's fucking WWE logic...nobody above Cena.


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> Man Bryan and Orton killed it on raw and it still bombed with the casuals. Now people are starting to turn on Bryan because of ratings...I can't handle this nonsense...I need to take a hiatus from all things wrestling.


Only the haters jump on those kind of things. Bryan is doing brilliant watch his stuff on Smackdown this week. He's still over.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Crowd reaction is not the same as the ability to draw on a grand scale. That's why a guy like Hacksaw Jim Duggan, who was extremely over in his time period, was never the primary draw or even close. He was a side-show character that the fans liked at a certain level, but wouldn't buy at the top level because what was getting him over at one level was also preventing him from genuinely getting over at the premier level.

Daniel Bryan is portrayed as a fun side character. The Yes chant is a fun thing to chant and easy to get into. But the casuals don't buy him as a main event/headliner star because of the damage they've already hit them over the head with year after year. It's clear as day.


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> Only the haters jump on those kind of things. Bryan is doing brilliant watch his stuff on Smackdown this week. He's still over.


I know Bryan is brilliant. He's amazing, really. But even Big Dave Meltzer is speculating that the poor smackdown and raw ratings will cause Bryan to get depushed. By the end of the year, Bryan will have the Ryder treatment.


Wrestling is fucking dead.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> Crowd reaction is not the same as the ability to draw on a grand scale. That's why a guy like Hacksaw Jim Duggan, who was extremely over in his time period, was never the primary draw or even close. He was a side-show character that the fans liked at a certain level, but wouldn't buy at the top level because what was getting him over at one level was also preventing him from genuinely getting over at the premier level.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is portrayed as a fun side character. The Yes chant is a fun thing to chant and easy to get into. But the casuals don't buy him as a main event/headliner star because of the damage they've already hit them over the head with year after year. It's clear as day.


You will eat your words


----------



## vanboxmeer

hardyorton said:


> You will eat your words


Here's another nugget you have to consider. In the MITB match, he won't even be close to the guy that crowd is going to want to win. They'll be cheering hard to RVD and/or CM Punk to win, and anyone else they'll give the audible groan reaction when they do the top of the ladder briefcase tease spots. He won't even get the right reaction at that particular time, and that also adds another feather to Vince's cap. 

It's pretty brilliant for Vince to prove his own theories correct and have Bryan feud with far more established main event baby faces and on his supposed "rise" that won't get the type of response that the "new hot babyface" character mold would expect and require to actually work. Bryan was doing fine and gaining traction feuding with a hot heel act in the Shield, but against faces he's going to not fully accepted by the casuals and that'll kill him before he even gets to Cena.


----------



## Osize10

vanboxmeer said:


> Here's another nugget you have to consider. In the MITB match, he won't even be close to the guy that crowd is going to want to win. They'll be cheering hard to RVD and/or CM Punk to win, and anyone else they'll give the audible groan reaction when they do the top of the ladder briefcase tease spots. He won't even get the right reaction at that particular time, and that also adds another feather to Vince's cap.
> 
> It's pretty brilliant for Vince to prove his own theories correct and have Bryan feud with far more established main event baby faces and on his supposed "rise" that won't get the type of response that the "new hot babyface" character mold would expect and require to actually work. Bryan was doing fine and gaining traction feuding with a hot heel act in the Shield, but against faces he's going to not fully accepted by the casuals and that'll kill him before he even gets to Cena.


This I agree with. They turn Ziggler face and he feuds with heel Del Rio. Gee wonder who will come out of that with momentum.

Meanwhile Bryan was never even fully turned face, and Vince slyly books him against a mega-baby face in Orton. Now Vince is proving his theories right by completely skipping Bryan over a true build and instead booking him over Orton just a month or so after being a full on jobber. Now the crowd is confused, the casuals aren't buying, and Vince is verifying his own thoughts about Bryan. This all the while Bryan and Orton tore the house down in a four star main event.

Bryan is getting screwed royally by being expected to draw right now instead of being made a long term priority


----------



## vanboxmeer

There was was also this expectation for many months that when Bryan would fully accept the Yes back into his character that it would have been a major moment in his character. Instead it was an absolute afterthought that didn't resonate or even was significant in the least. Still portrayed as Side Show Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Okay, Bryan was hilarious on Smackdown. He obviously didn't want Kane to win just so he could have that over Kane.

I don't think it was a heel turn, it's just the normal crap Team Hell No do to each other.

I couldn't stop smiling over DB grinning after costing Kane the match.


----------



## Johnno3k

just casual fan clearly loves Daniel Bryan. I mean if they didn't why would they be changing yes and no and have so many of the shirts out in the crowd. For a man who got buried in can bet he is a clear clear crowd favorite


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Just want to say that Bryan got me into wrestling again. And by into I mean excited. Watching his attack sequence and his intensity made me feel like a kid again lol. I came back for Punk and stayed for DB.(Y)Hope he wins MITB despite some concerns over "drawing power"...


----------



## SerapisLiber

apokalypse said:


> WWE turn Cm PUnk heel for Cena


No, they turned him heel for The Rock. And to a lesser extent, for Punk himself.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

One problem I have with the majority of Daniel Bryan supporters is this idea that he should go back to looking like a bland hobbit by shaving his hair and acting "more serious". That's bullshit. Daniel Bryan is over because his wild hair and beard set him apart, and give some sort of presence and intensity. His comedic character is also a BIG reason as to why he's over. IMO, all he needed was a bit of an edge, which he has. And it's perfect and it's worked, he's massively over. But now a lot of you want him to CHANGE? Worse, to go back to how he was before he was really over? A bland, generic heel who is sort of comical anyway? Terrible, terrible. I cringe whenever I read posts like those.


----------



## HeliWolf

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> One problem I have with the majority of Daniel Bryan supporters is this idea that he should go back to looking like a bland hobbit by shaving his hair and acting "more serious". That's bullshit. Daniel Bryan is over because his wild hair and beard set him apart, and give some sort of presence and intensity. His comedic character is also a BIG reason as to why he's over. IMO, all he needed was a bit of an edge, which he has. And it's perfect and it's worked, he's massively over. But now a lot of you want him to CHANGE? Worse, to go back to how he was before he was really over? A bland, generic heel who is sort of comical anyway? Terrible, terrible. I cringe whenever I read posts like those.


Agree with this. Bryan's pretty set right now. Current Bryan can essentially feud with anyone you put him infront of.


----------



## THANOS

No need to worry about that "Vince doesn't see money in DB" crap that Observer is pedaling. Michaels himself refuted it on twitter.



> During an interview with the Ministry of Slam podcast two weeks ago, WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels acknowledged a recent conversion he had with WWE Chairman and CEO Vince McMahon where the 67-year-old said he doesn't "see money" in a certain, unnamed WWE Superstar. Bryan Alvarez of F4WOnline.com reported on Friday that according to sources within the sports-entertainment organization, that individual is Daniel Bryan. Michaels, however, is denying online that they were discussing Bryan, and that the individual in question is actually 6'3" and 250 pounds.
> 
> In a response to a Twitter user directing a message to McMahon stating, "Remember when you didn't have faith in @ShawnMichaels ?.... Bottom line is that @WWEDanielBryan is HOT!," Michaels responded, "We weren't speaking of [Daniel Bryan], that was the assumption of net folks. Way off, as usual."
> 
> In response to a query to name the individual in question, Michaels said he would not, but noted that "he's 6'3 250." The WWE Hall of Famer later said that those figures may not be exact, as it is his estimate. "Well, I didn't measure or weigh him, it's a guess. Therefore, in their eyes I am a LIAR!!!" he said in response to a user guessing the individual as Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Michaels again denied assumptions that he was talking about the Washington native, stating the following in response to outing the individual: "I would have said if I thought relevant. Not [Daniel Bryan] tho."
> *
> Michaels revealed that McMahon is actually high on Bryan. In response to a user labeling the WWE CEO as "stupid" for not firmly backing Bryan, Michaels said, "That isn't even who we were talking about. [Vince McMahon]'s big on DB. Shame y'all let those folks work you like that. #thinkforyourself."*


source: lordsofpain.net


----------



## MrSmallPackage

THANOS said:


> No need to worry about that "Vince doesn't see money in DB" crap that Observer is pedaling. Michaels himself refuted it on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


This makes me happy.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

THANOS said:


> No need to worry about that "Vince doesn't see money in DB" crap that Observer is pedaling. Michaels himself refuted it on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


I said that originally! The thread at the beginning was titled "Vince doesn't see money in a top star" or something. It got turned into a Bryan thread when people became concerned over Bryan after Meltzer and Shawn's speculation. At this point how could we know anyway? Some say HBK tells the truth others say he lies. As a fan, just be confident in his talent and support him, dirtsheet nonsense or otherwise.


----------



## Beatles123

I think Bryan's doing fine really. Van, I think you're over-thinking the matter personally. I had never expected him to put YES back in that manner. Bryan shouldn't even be pandering outright. he should be his own man. his in-ring work alone ios what connects with fans, bot JUST the chant.


----------



## THANOS

Here's some actual good opinions from Mark Madden on Daniel Bryan's push!

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/274...l-bryans-momentum-a-is-he-next-top-guy-in-wwe


----------



## Flyboy78

Maybe Vince was referring to Cena...


----------



## hardyorton

If those Bella twins get involved or become front and centre with that Cena/Bryan feud. I think I be kicking some ass :edge


But truthfully, I'm just worrying with this Diva show and the fact Cena and Bryan are with the Bella's how much time the feud will be based around the damn Bella's instead of letting Bryan shine. It has the potential of been the Top guy agaisn't the Underdog fued we all expect it to be with amazing matches and crowd rections. Both men can do this alone.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

hardyorton said:


> If those Bella twins get involved or become front and centre with that Cena/Bryan feud. I think I be kicking some ass :edge
> 
> 
> But truthfully, I'm just worrying with this Diva show and the fact Cena and Bryan are with the Bella's how much time the feud will be based around the damn Bella's instead of letting Bryan shine. It has the potential of been the Top guy agaisn't the Underdog fued we all expect it to be with amazing matches and crowd rections. Both men can do this alone.


If they do we'll know, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that image and self-promotion have truly taken over, leaving wrestling in the backseat.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

If/when Bryan becomes WWE champ (seems that way with the way things are going lately) should he cut down on the Yes/No chants? Over time, I think he should be more and more serious progressively and cut down on the chants. He can still keep them and look serious by cutting down on them.


----------



## dougnums

D-Bry is Fly said:


> If/when Bryan becomes WWE champ (seems that way with the way things are going lately) should he cut down on the Yes/No chants? Over time, I think he should be more and more serious progressively and cut down on the chants. He can still keep them and look serious by cutting down on them.


I think a lot of his gimmick has become that he's just as crazy as Kane, and that's saying something. Why try to fix what isn't broken? Just cause he carries the title doesnt mean he has to be supr srs. I think there's a place at the top of the roster for a character who seems totally insane and can actually make you laugh without the corny stereotypical babyface one-liners, while still being made to look credible in the ring.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ If not cutting down on them, how about more serious promo time? Do you think he will considering his push now? I haven't watched most of when he was in WWE... and if he's getting a serious push, I'd want him to be taken seriously. Last week seemed like a start.


----------



## Dasher.

D-Bry is Fly said:


> If/when Bryan becomes WWE champ (seems that way with the way things are going lately) should he cut down on the Yes/No chants? Over time, I think he should be more and more serious progressively and cut down on the chants. He can still keep them and look serious by cutting down on them.


I would love to see him turn it up to 11 and go batshit insane like Ric Flair or Randy Savage.


----------



## Osize10

Beatles123 said:


> I think Bryan's doing fine really. Van, I think you're over-thinking the matter personally. I had never expected him to put YES back in that manner. Bryan shouldn't even be pandering outright. he should be his own man. his in-ring work alone ios what connects with fans, bot JUST the chant.


This...Bryan eventually just needs to be on his own in the main event. His matches do the storytelling


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Beatles123 said:


> I think Bryan's doing fine really. Van, I think you're over-thinking the matter personally. I had never expected him to put YES back in that manner. Bryan shouldn't even be pandering outright. he should be his own man. his in-ring work alone ios what connects with fans, bot JUST the chant.


^(Y)


----------



## RebelArch86

inb4 RAW even starts, tonight's lead in audience will say something of Bryan v Orton main event, I think both earned their main event spots last week. 

ratings don't give the accurate number of viewers, but can be compared to other recent RAWs. It won't be the most important sign of their main event, the 4 star match speaks for itself and improved both of their characters, but the lead in audience is a first signal.


----------



## dougnums

RebelArch86 said:


> inb4 RAW even starts, tonight's lead in audience will say something of Bryan v Orton main event, I think both earned their main event spots last week.
> 
> ratings don't give the accurate number of viewers, but can be compared to other recent RAWs. It won't be the most important sign of their main event, the 4 star match speaks for itself and improved both of their characters, but the lead in audience is a first signal.


from what i've heard, the ME tonight is champion v champion


----------



## RandomLurker

ZOMG GUYS, the crowd cheered for when Bryan was RKO'd! OMG HE'S LOST THE CROWD SUPPORT. Don't bother rooting for him. Bryan is damaged goods.



























unk2


----------



## THANOS

RandomLurker said:


> ZOMG GUYS, the crowd cheered for when Bryan was RKO'd! OMG HE'S LOST THE CROWD SUPPORT. Don't bother rooting for him. Bryan is damaged goods.
> 
> 
> 
> unk2


In before Vanboxmeer and Ozzie come in and agree with you.


----------



## Osize10

Can someone explain his booking. The way he was portrayed tonight, he looks the least likely to win mitb. WTF is going on?


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> Can someone explain his booking. The way he was portrayed tonight, he looks the least likely to win mitb. WTF is going on?


It's precisely why he will win. Plus he beat Orton cleanly last week and was in many segments tonight with the crowd firmly on HIS side. Don't worry man he's winning.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

THANOS said:


> It's precisely why he will win. Plus he beat Orton cleanly last week and was in many segments tonight with the crowd firmly on HIS side. Don't worry man he's winning.


THIS crowd was on his side. Sioux City crowd.


----------



## Smoogle

is it me or is the crowd chanting NO now like idoits ? I can swear im hearing the no chants take over the yes chants


----------



## wesleyward24

Here's what I don't understand. What the fuck were they doing booking him like a heel? He's the hottest face in the company. Let's book him like a scheming pussy? God the WWE makes no sense sometimes.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Bryan is turning heel for sure now.


----------



## wesleyward24

It just doesn't make any sense. WWE is lazy as shit or has no idea what they are doing with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It doesn't really matter, he clearly was not getting the type of face momentum anyways from the casual fans to buy him as a likeable top face like a Jeff Hardy or RVD. Plenty of the casuals saw him as an annoying guy instead of an inspirational guy and the weak link and self-deprecation aspect became a turn-off that reflected in the ratings and the very quickly dying crowd reactions from the time after the Shield win to now. It doesn't change anything since he wasn't winning anything to begin since he was just another transitional Cena opponent to work house shows with till the they build up the next challenger. They might as well go with someone else against Cena at Summerslam and just have Bryan feud with Kane and give the Orton win back. RVD/Cena is a decent drawing match for Summerslam and they have Lesnar/Punk as the main draw.


----------



## Toad84

If they turn him heel, it will be because he is facing Cena 1 on 1 at Summerslam. They know he would easily outpop Cena and the fans would be behind him if he was face. And will as a heel too but that doesnt enter into WWE logic.


----------



## MarkL316

Bryan has been pushed for the sole reason anyone is pushed in WWE... To be fed to the god awful John Cena! Anyone who thinks Bryan is beating Cena for the title is delusional. So he will turn heel. Only the Rock is allowed to out pop Cena according to Vince. 

Oh and did someone in this thread say RVD vs Cena would be better than Bryan/Cena? What an AWFUL, AWFUL idea! Daniel Bryan deserves to be champion.


----------



## Srdjan99

^^this, repped


----------



## Murph

vanboxmeer said:


> It doesn't really matter, he clearly was not getting the type of face momentum anyways from the casual fans to buy him as a likeable top face like a Jeff Hardy or RVD. Plenty of the casuals saw him as an annoying guy instead of an inspirational guy and the weak link and self-deprecation aspect became a turn-off that reflected in the ratings and the very quickly dying crowd reactions from the time after the Shield win to now. It doesn't change anything since he wasn't winning anything to begin since he was just another transitional Cena opponent to work house shows with till the they build up the next challenger. They might as well go with someone else against Cena at Summerslam and just have Bryan feud with Kane and give the Orton win back. RVD/Cena is a decent drawing match for Summerslam and they have Lesnar/Punk as the main draw.


Absolute bullshit. He's been pushed BECAUSE the casual fans have gotten behind him. It's just lazy "smark" logic to say "*former indie wrestler* just doesn't appeal to the casuals like John Cena". It's nonsense. Look at the crowd reactions he gets every week. It isn't the smarks making noise. It wasn't the smarks going insane when he beat The Shield on Smackdown 2 weeks ago. He has connected with the casual fans because he's came up with a good catchphrase, created fond memories (anger management segments, Team Hell No), and is exciting to watch. That's what casuals like, that's what Bryan has brought. Saying otherwise is rubbish.


----------



## Mr. I

vanboxmeer said:


> It doesn't really matter, he clearly was not getting the type of face momentum anyways from the casual fans to buy him as a likeable top face like a Jeff Hardy or RVD. Plenty of the casuals saw him as an annoying guy instead of an inspirational guy and the weak link and self-deprecation aspect became a turn-off that reflected in the ratings and the very quickly dying crowd reactions from the time after the Shield win to now. It doesn't change anything since he wasn't winning anything to begin since he was just another transitional Cena opponent to work house shows with till the they build up the next challenger. They might as well go with someone else against Cena at Summerslam and just have Bryan feud with Kane and give the Orton win back. RVD/Cena is a decent drawing match for Summerslam and they have Lesnar/Punk as the main draw.


Yes, the weaker reactions were totally down to Bryan and not down to the awful crowds we've had the last two weeks. Totally.


----------



## ironyman

I don't post here much, but I'll say this. Daniel Bryan is the only reason I even turn RAW on anymore. He just needs a more serious gimmick and a clean win over John Cena for the WWE title and I'll be into the wrestling scene as much as I ever was back in the day. As it stands? It's touch and go for me. But this guy is the best thing they have going and I fully expect them to fuck it up in spectacular fashion. Which would be par for the course.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Osize10

Beyond awful booking. Proves he is the company workhouse, and he's back to being booked as a comedy character without a match on raw.


This type of shit is beyond awful. I remember 2002-2007 or do when the company's best wrestlers were booked to wrestle. Keep Bryan's storytelling in the ring, this comedy shit should have died after his Orton match. What an insult to everyone.

You heard it here first...no way Bryan is winning mitb.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Osize10 said:


> Beyond awful booking. Proves he is the company workhouse, and he's back to being booked as a comedy character without a match on raw.
> 
> 
> This type of shit is beyond awful. I remember 2002-2007 or do when the company's best wrestlers were booked to wrestle. Keep Bryan's storytelling in the ring, this comedy shit should have died after his Orton match. What an insult to everyone.
> 
> You heard it here first...no way Bryan is winning mitb.


My belief that creative is nothing but an office full of monkeys has been proven with that shitty RAW last night.


----------



## ironyman

Osize10 said:


> Beyond awful booking. Proves he is the company workhouse, and he's back to being booked as a comedy character without a match on raw.
> 
> 
> This type of shit is beyond awful. I remember 2002-2007 or do when the company's best wrestlers were booked to wrestle. Keep Bryan's storytelling in the ring, this comedy shit should have died after his Orton match. What an insult to everyone.
> 
> You heard it here first...no way Bryan is winning mitb.


Then fuck WWE to hell and back. They are so out of touch they are a parody of themselves.


----------



## squeelbitch

i don't have too much of an issue of him not wrestling this once coz he has been an absolute workhorse of late but why did they turn him into somewhat of a heelish character last night?


----------



## Osize10

If that main event yesterday outdraws Bryan vs Orton, I'm officially done. I'll admit Vince wins, Bryan is a no-talent vanilla midget, and he can't draw viewers/money. I'll admit Bryan as wwe champion is a joke, he is a comedy jobber, and if he main evented a ppv, it would be the lowest drawing ppv of all time.

Finally, I'll admit everything I said about Bryan was wrong, that I am an idiot, and John Cena is the greatest wrestler of our time. And cm punk is best in the world. And dolph Ziggler is the greatest seller in wwe history (even though people confuse this with his bumping)


----------



## Silent KEEL

Bunch of Negative Nancy's in this thread.

Bryan is OVER because of his comedy character, they aren't going to change what got him to this point just because he's going to face Cena. Bryan's character is a comedy guy out of the ring that gets serious in the ring.

I thought he was awesome last night! Him calling out Punk for that crap about complimenting everybody just to say he's better was great! Then the dig at Orton was hilarious.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Osize10 said:


> If that main event yesterday outdraws Bryan vs Orton, I'm officially done. I'll admit Vince wins, Bryan is a no-talent vanilla midget, and he can't draw viewers/money. I'll admit Bryan as wwe champion is a joke, he is a comedy jobber, and if he main evented a ppv, it would be the lowest drawing ppv of all time.
> 
> Finally, I'll admit everything I said about Bryan was wrong, that I am an idiot, and John Cena is the greatest wrestler of our time. And cm punk is best in the world. And dolph Ziggler is the greatest seller in wwe history (even though people confuse this with his bumping)


Last nights RAW didn't have the same stiff competition.

The debut of a new hyped show and the NHL Stanley Cup Finals were both taking viewers from RAW. New hyped shows usually stabilize after the first few weeks.


----------



## ironyman

Silent KEEL said:


> Bunch of Negative Nancy's in this thread.
> 
> Bryan is OVER because of his comedy character, they aren't going to change what got him to this point just because he's going to face Cena. Bryan's character is a comedy guy out of the ring that gets serious in the ring.
> 
> I thought he was awesome last night! Him calling out Punk for that crap about complimenting everybody just to say he's better was great! Then the dig at Orton was hilarious.


Negative my ass, it's reality. Yeah his comedy thing was good for awhile, but this is *the* guy who is the next Shawn Michaels waiting to happen. Now is the time to make a move on him. If they don't, they have blown it.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Bryan fucking owned last night. Not in a long time have I seen someone control the crowd and mic the way he did. The personalities that were in the ring with him and he over shined all of them in my opinion. Give him the belt and watch him fly, that's what I say.


----------



## truk83

Why don't they just realize this man should clearly be holding all WWE titles right now excluding the DIVA title? That's how good this man is. Just let him wrestle himself in back to back to back Iron Man matches on Raw for about 3 weeks, and then debut The Wyatt Family to sit ringside, and watch Bryan wrestle himself.

All kidding aside. I think he is the most well rounded little big man I have ever watched outside of HBK. Daniel Bryan has tons of heart, but a very innate edge to him. He is easily the best wrestler the WWE has right now. Clearly he is over with the fans, and even while he was just taking off as a heel the fans loved him. He is the first in a long time that the fans literally forced the WWE to turn him "face". They had no choice really. Every where he went there were "yes" chants, and people cheering for him. He better win the WWE title MITB match. It would be a shame to not see him get his second MITB win.


----------



## RebelArch86

He was great on last nights RAW, opened the show, was in the most amount of segments, at times was funny, intense, inspirational, and the man. He has been wrestling every show since mania, did two great matches in one night, possibly had a minor injury 2 weeks ago, a rugged street fight last week, and is in a rigorous gimmick match this coming PPV. They are probably just giving him time to recover.

His solo promo had the most crowd interaction, naming himself in the list of great WWE champs, out popped hogan and rock who is recent, he went over Sheamus on the mic with his 1800 fella jab, had big laughs arguing with Kane like they are middle school best friends, he got a big oh shit from the crowd when he shut Punk up, kept jabbing Orton, he def went over all those guys on the mic, then stayed to protect his friend, while everyone else pussy footed it out of the ring.

So he did a cheap 3 count as ref. That's not heelish. It wasn't for himself, it was for his friend, when it was himself he wouldn't except anything but a clean win. Ppl that are more likely to break a rule for a friend than themselves show a lot of heart. If he was being a heel, he would have no counted for Kane, and made sure he lost, so Bryan could say only he could beat Orton.

The bickering, in fighting, saying mean things out of turn, causing trouble for your friend by accident, is all part of Hell No's gimmick, it got them over, and entertained for almost a year. They can't change it now, ppl love it, remember them eliminating each other at the rumble? They have me so emotionally attached to their character b/c it reminds me of growing up, being a kid, having best friends that you're in constant competition with, but love and are extremely protective of if anyone else threatens them, it's one of the smartest creative angles I've seen.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Osize10 said:


> Beyond awful booking. Proves he is the company workhouse, and he's back to being booked as a comedy character without a match on raw.
> 
> 
> This type of shit is beyond awful. I remember 2002-2007 or do when the company's best wrestlers were booked to wrestle. Keep Bryan's storytelling in the ring, this comedy shit should have died after his Orton match. What an insult to everyone.
> 
> *You heard it here first...no way Bryan is winning mitb.*


I refuse to believe that. Who else do they have, really? THE ROCK is on the cover of their new video game after retiring 10 years or so ago. That's a sad indication of a lack of stars, SOMETHING has to be done.


----------



## Headliner

So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly? Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Headliner said:


> *So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly?* Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


Isn't that what usually happens before a MITB win?


----------



## Robb Stark

I hope they're not bloody turning him heel.


----------



## Murph

Headliner said:


> So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly? Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


It was one week ago he made Orton tap out clean in the main event of the show. Only a few weeks ago he became the first man to beat The Shield in a 6-Man tag. I thought people hated "superman" booking? They've built him up very strong recently, but are showing that he still has weaknesses. He's being booked fine.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Headliner said:


> So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly? Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


*yawn* to your opinion.

He's obviously being booked to win MITB. Sheamus won't win, Christian won't win, Kane won't win, Orton doesn't need it, Punk is feuding with Lesnar, so he'll cost Punk the match, and RVD is coming in with a lighter schedule, so he won't win.

The only logical choice is Beyan winning. Then his momentum will get him the WWE title at Summerslam.


----------



## THANOS

Murph said:


> It was one week ago he made Orton tap out clean in the main event of the show. Only a few weeks ago he became the first man to beat The Shield in a 6-Man tag. I thought people hated "superman" booking? They've built him up very strong recently, but are showing that he still has weaknesses. He's being booked fine.





Silent KEEL said:


> *yawn* to your opinion.
> 
> He's obviously being booked to win MITB. Sheamus won't win, Christian won't win, Kane won't win, Orton doesn't need it, Punk is feuding with Lesnar, so he'll cost Punk the match, and RVD is coming in with a lighter schedule, so he won't win.
> 
> The only logical choice is Beyan winning. Then his momentum will get him the WWE title at Summerslam.


Yes to both of these!


----------



## Stanford

Headliner said:


> So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly?


Hey everyone, let's stop what we're doing to answer this question from an administrator!

Try reading.


----------



## THANOS

> The stuff between Daniel Bryan and Vince McMahon was a worked shoot. There is still intrigue about possibly inserting Shawn Michaels in the angle.
> 
> Source: WNW


Hopefully this is where it's all headed, since those constant comments from Vince do Bryan no favors.


----------



## Riddle101

Headliner said:


> So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly? Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


While I would agree Bryan has been booked horribly in the past, I don't however think it reflects him now though. The way I see it, they're focusing on building Bryan up from scratch. They had some key victories over the last couple of weeks and have made it quite clear that he is trying to overcome his habit of losing. He's not quite booked solidly yet but I believe that's part of building him up because it motivates him even more. Remember two weeks ago, he refused to accept the victory because it wasn't clean and he wanted to beat Orton legit. It's all part of the story. Soon enough he'll have a more solid booking and then after that maybe become a proper main eventer, and have a WWE title run or even another WHC reign.


----------



## Osize10

THANOS said:


> Hopefully this is where it's all headed, since those constant comments from Vince do Bryan no favors.


So what do you think that means? If it was a worked shoot, is this leading to an angle between Bryan and Vince? It doesn't mean Vince tried to devalue Bryan on purpose, right?


----------



## RebelArch86

Osize10 said:


> So what do you think that means? If it was a worked shoot, is this leading to an angle between Bryan and Vince? It doesn't mean Vince tried to devalue Bryan on purpose, right?


It's a great sign, Vince is the best heel in wrestling. Remember his approval of Austin? The reason we aren't getting huge stars made these days is b/c there are no great villains to go over. Vince's angle with Bryan, is the surest sign of Bryan being groomed for main event.


----------



## Osize10

Just when I'm ready to give up, they give me a reason to keep watching...


----------



## Beatles123

Os, deep breaths man...yer goin' nuts,

Bryan's fine. Let's see what SD says.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Headliner said:


> So has any Bryan fans realized that he's being booked horribly? Or is this just a let's praise Bryan thread without stating what's really happening to him?


This. As a fan, how can you guys be okay with this god awful booking? They are keeping him as a god damn comedy character. This guy is supposed to be fighting for the title at Summerslam? Mondays booking was a complete step backwards and whoever is scripting his promos is a fucking moron that needs to be fired ASAP.


----------



## World's Best

Hottest face in the company... 

... let's make him a guest referee.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

On RAW it did look like he is slowly turning heel, if he isn't one already. Unless showing arrogance is part of him being a face, but what ever, I just want him to win MITB at this point.


----------



## Headliner

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Isn't that what usually happens before a MITB win?





Murph said:


> It was one week ago he made Orton tap out clean in the main event of the show. Only a few weeks ago he became the first man to beat The Shield in a 6-Man tag. I thought people hated "superman" booking? They've built him up very strong recently, but are showing that he still has weaknesses. He's being booked fine.





Silent KEEL said:


> *yawn* to your opinion.
> 
> He's obviously being booked to win MITB. Sheamus won't win, Christian won't win, Kane won't win, Orton doesn't need it, Punk is feuding with Lesnar, so he'll cost Punk the match, and RVD is coming in with a lighter schedule, so he won't win.
> 
> The only logical choice is Beyan winning. Then his momentum will get him the WWE title at Summerslam.


Holy shit at the absence of awareness. 

Right now he should be the number 2 face in the company, but because he's still being booked like a whiner, the crowd doesn't know what to think of him and in some cases, he gets heel reactions. After he beat the Shield clean, he should have immediately dropped the weak link bullshit because he just did something no one was able to accomplish. NOT EVEN THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER! What does he do on the next Raw? Whine to Kane some more about being the weak link in a lame heelish comedic segment. What does he do on Smackdown? Whine about how WWE stopped the match because they think he's the weak link. And whine about Orton thinking he's the weak link. 

By the time they do Orton/Bryan again on the 6/24 Raw. Bryan should have been a complete babyface. Instead Orton was getting more cheers from the fans because Bryan's whining the last few weeks made it hard for the fans to cheer for him. What casual fan would want to cheer for someone that bitches and moans all the time? That's a heel trait. 

So he beat Orton clean. Good pop. Could have been better with better booking. We go to the Smackdown 6/28 show where ONCE AGAIN HE'S COMING OFF AS A WHINY HEEL in addition to his reaction to Orton beating Kane. 

So what did he do on this past Raw? Some more questionable heel shit. And then people wonder why the crowd isn't fully behind him. 

If anyone doesn't see a problem with any of this you're the blindest mark on the planet.


----------



## World's Best

The way they're booking him as a whiny heel is hopefully not an omen. Happened with Ryback, now look at where Ryback is -- "Cryback" after getting smote for being so. 

*shakes head*


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Him turning heel might be due to him facing John Cena soon. Sucks, but this is how the company does their business around the face of the WWE John Cena. I will lol if he doesn't win MITB and is left as a heel.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Headliner said:


> *Holy shit at the absence of awareness.*
> 
> Right now he should be the number 2 face in the company, but because he's still being booked like a whiner, the crowd doesn't know what to think of him and in some cases, he gets heel reactions. After he beat the Shield clean, he should have immediately dropped the weak link bullshit because he just did something no one was able to accomplish. NOT EVEN THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER! What does he do on the next Raw? Whine to Kane some more about being the weak link in a lame heelish comedic segment. What does he do on Smackdown? Whine about how WWE stopped the match because they think he's the weak link. And whine about Orton thinking he's the weak link.
> 
> By the time they do Orton/Bryan again on the 6/24 Raw. Bryan should have been a complete babyface. Instead Orton was getting more cheers from the fans because Bryan's whining the last few weeks made it hard for the fans to cheer for him. What casual fan would want to cheer for someone that bitches and moans all the time? That's a heel trait.
> 
> So he beat Orton clean. Good pop. Could have been better with better booking. We go to the Smackdown 6/28 show where ONCE AGAIN HE'S COMING OFF AS A WHINY HEEL in addition to his reaction to Orton beating Kane.
> 
> So what did he do on this past Raw? Some more questionable heel shit. And then people wonder why the crowd isn't fully behind him.
> 
> If anyone doesn't see a problem with any of this you're the blindest mark on the planet.


It was question, not a statement. And did you watch yesterday? There was barely even a crowd.


----------



## Headliner

D-Bry is Fly said:


> And did you watch yesterday? There was barely even a crowd.


Are you using that as an excuse because everything I said is completely right and there's no retraction? 

I'm a Bryan fan like the rest of you. But please, some of you need to not be so blind. It's alarming.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

I just haven't watched since 08', came back last fall, I'm admitting ignorance. I've just heard many say that usually the MITB winner loses a lot before he wins the case. He is being booked terribly, I agree. So are a few of people. Ryback just lost to the Miz, now he's back in the midcard where he started almost year ago, right? I'm not blind, just optimistic, is that so bad? How was Ryback's build to the main event? He lost at nearly every PPV, right? Yet he was catapulted to face Cena and IMO has a lot less talent than DB. Ryback was over with a face and they destroyed him. I'll take what I can get with WWE, it's out of my control. I missed most of the comedy crap and haven't ignored the fact that DB gets cheered consistently, is it so difficult to believe that those in power might actually notice and act on it correctly? I just like the guy and hope he succeeds, that's all. Technically, he's on neutral ground at this point considering he cheated both Randy and Kane, right?


----------



## Stanford

Headliner said:


> Are you using that as an excuse because everything I said is completely right


He still gets heel reactions? When?



> It's alarming.


Haha, OK!


----------



## Headliner

I said in some cases. Which means depending on what he says, occasionally he draws some heel reactions. Pay attention next time instead of sucking on Bryan's beard.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Headliner said:


> I said in some cases. *Which means depending on what he says, occasionally he draws some heel reactions.*


True. At least he is getting on the mic now. I'm trying to remember what he said last night. Something about him being better than everyone else got him booed a little, right? I dunno...can anyone with a better memory name some other examples?


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's being built as some midcard annoying heel that Kane and Orton would be primed to get comeuppance on instead of an actual top #2 level babyface challenging Cena at a major PPV. You'd have to either be blind or a moron not to see that. At this point, Cena/Bryan shouldn't even be the plan, it would be one of the weakest Cena PPV programs they would try to sell to the casual audience in years. The build is not even close to being correct, there's a major disconnect. Thus, Cena should be facing someone else at Summerslam.


----------



## hardyorton

Headliner said:


> I said in some cases. Which means depending on what he says, occasionally he draws some heel reactions. Pay attention next time instead of sucking on Bryan's beard.


He's getting a reaction though. Heel or face the man gets the crowd to react. Many guys on the roster can barely get a chant.


----------



## Beatles123

i don't even think he's heel. he's just...Bryan. We'll see by the PPV.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> He's being built as some midcard annoying heel that Kane and Orton would be primed to get comeuppance on instead of an actual top #2 level babyface challenging Cena at a major PPV. You'd have to either be blind or a moron not to see that. At this point, Cena/Bryan shouldn't even be the plan, it would be one of the weakest Cena PPV programs they would try to sell to the casual audience in years. The build is not even close to being correct, there's a major disconnect. Thus, Cena should be facing someone else at Summerslam.


Erm wait until after MITB for the build to begin. IT's Cena vs Henry not Daniel Bryan.
One of the weakest?? you really like to troll it up don't you. Bryan and Cena would be top quality if booked right. He's face Punk,Orton,Sheamus many times. Vanboxmeer you really need sit down and think this out.


----------



## hardyorton

Beatles123 said:


> i don't even think he's heel. he's just...Bryan. We'll see by the PPV.


They are building up the tension for the match so it means something every man getting his shot in. Remember it's an all face match. They need something to build up the tension.


----------



## Stanford

> I said in some cases. Which means depending on what he says, occasionally he draws some heel reactions.


He has the majority of the crowd behind him. 

He's clearly in the absolute tail end of his transition from heel to babyface. If he's participating in heelery, he's doing it because that's what his character would do. If he's whining about a _weak-link_ talking point, it's because his character is legitimately insecure about how others view him. I know plenty of people in real life who are never happy with their accomplishments, because they_ believe_ they always have more to prove. 

You may want to ignore character-work and just flip the switch in a couple of weeks, and that's one way to do it, but not the only way. They're clearly going for a slower development, and I for one think it will pay off in the end. 



> Pay attention next time instead of sucking on Bryan's beard.


Wouldn't I be defending creative here, not Bryan? We're talking about booking. I'm not saying Bryan should be beating Cena clean at the next 3 pay per views. Not sure what you're referring to. Sweet quip though! Bryan has a beard!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

vanboxmeer said:


> He's being built as some midcard annoying heel that Kane and Orton would be primed to get comeuppance on instead of an actual top #2 level babyface challenging Cena at a major PPV. You'd have to either be blind or a moron not to see that. At this point, Cena/Bryan shouldn't even be the plan, it would be one of the weakest Cena PPV programs they would try to sell to the casual audience in years. The build is not even close to being correct, there's a major disconnect. Thus, Cena should be facing someone else at Summerslam.


Who, though? People are complaining in the Ryback vs. Miz thread that they spent a year building him up only to be eventually jobbed out to Cena. He should be built better although I think beating Kane and Orton at MITB will make him more legit and hopefully end their respective feuds. Who is there for Bryan to face at the moment, anyway? What could he be doing now except finally cut Kane and Orton loose at MITB? You said it yourself, he's being built like a heel. In this instance, I guess you could say he is _technically_ the heel. He's trying to prove he's a good friend to Kane despite his previous mistake on SD, and then incurs the ire of both men. If we are confused about where he exactly stands, doesn't that make him a tweener? I'm sure it'll be resolved after MITB.


----------



## Mister Hands

His booking was weirdly heelish last night. But 95% of the time, WWE babyfaces are booked heelish. I don't know if that means a turn is more or less likely for Bryan.


----------



## mblonde09

I know people like to get on him, but vanboxmeer's posts are bang on, and he is pretty much the only one thinking rationally in here.


----------



## ab51194

WWE logic: Have the company's best wrestler be a referee on the companies biggest show. SMH :cuss:


----------



## Stanford

Mister Hands said:


> His booking was weirdly heelish last night.


Ah. I admit, I didn't watch the show last night (...da, our home and native la...). I didn't think we'd be talking about one week as if it were a trend though. He's been booked largely as a face over the past couple of months.


----------



## vanboxmeer

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Who, though? People are complaining in the Ryback vs. Miz thread that they spent a year building him up only to be eventually jobbed out to Cena. He should be built better although I think beating Kane and Orton at MITB will make him more legit and hopefully end their respective feuds. Who is there for Bryan to face at the moment, anyway? What could he be doing now except finally cut Kane and Orton loose at MITB? You said it yourself, he's being built like a heel. In this instance, I guess you could say he is _technically_ the heel. He's trying to prove he's a good friend to Kane despite his previous mistake on SD, and then incurs the ire of both men. If we are confused about where he exactly stands, doesn't that make him a tweener? I'm sure it'll be resolved after MITB.


Cena can face RVD and get any monetary value off of RVD coming back to WWE at it's peak casual interest against Cena in a one-off PPV match. That would undoubtedly draw more than Bryan/Cena where none of the casuals would really buy into Bryan as a legitimate threat. Hindsight wise it would've been better to either have Cena feud with a still undefeated Shield going into Summerslam or shelve Punk/Lesnar for either Mania or something for next year instead of rushing it at this year's SS and revisit Lesnar/Cena. Bryan's "program" doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, he might as well face Kane again since even that makes more sense than a 2nd from the top title match against Cena when Bryan has half the momentum he did last year.


----------



## Osize10

WWE's push of the year goes to Daniel Bryan

Everyone clap for wwe creative


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Rationally, we all know we have no control over booking. Who know's what'll happen? There could be a complete 180 next week with Kane and Orton fighting because they couldn't finish their match and a triple threat is made next week with Bryan winning and everyone's differences being resolved. Who's to say it's unlikely? WWE's booking is either predictable or pointlessly random, right?

And doesn't RVD have a limited schedule or something like that?


----------



## vanboxmeer

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Rationally, we all know we have no control over booking. Who know's what'll happen? There could be a complete 180 next week with Kane and Orton fighting because they couldn't finish their match and a triple threat is made next week with Bryan winning and everyone's differences being resolved. Who's to say it's unlikely? WWE's booking is either predictable or pointlessly random, right?
> 
> And doesn't RVD have a limited schedule or something like that?


His schedule is similar to Jericho's, work PPVs and television and the occasional house show. He can easily have a one month build for a one-off with Cena with all the coming back to WWE momentum to be a strong #2 match at Summerslam. Certainly more than a rapidly decaying Bryan character that is clearly losing footing every week. This isn't 2012 anymore, the guy's peak of momentum and casual interest has already been passed and gone a while ago and they didn't strike when the iron was actually hot. It's pointless to do it now when he's pretty much lukewarm and not credible enough to be in the WWE title match at Summerslam. An annoying heel with a comedy beard who is still the butt-end of many jokes is not going to be anything more than a television one-off with Cena, nevermind a Summerslam title program. Heck, when he was actually hot enough to be in that Cena Summerslam singles title match last year, they still opted to make him a one-off to build Cena's actual match that year.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> Cena can face RVD and get any monetary value off of RVD coming back to WWE at it's peak casual interest against Cena in a one-off PPV match. That would undoubtedly draw more than Bryan/Cena where none of the casuals would really buy into Bryan as a legitimate threat. Hindsight wise it would've been better to either have Cena feud with a still undefeated Shield going into Summerslam or shelve Punk/Lesnar for either Mania or something for next year instead of rushing it at this year's SS and revisit Lesnar/Cena. Bryan's "program" doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, he might as well face Kane again since even that makes more sense than a 2nd from the top title match against Cena when Bryan has half the momentum he did last year.


Complete rubbish and you are believing in what you say is the gospel truth Vanboxmeer. You make it sound like Bryan comes out to silence. Have him beat a few of the biggish heels and you have a legit threat. It's easy,. RVD can't go anymore he's past it. In Bryan you have a guy who can put on a 5 star match and make sure the crowd goes home happy.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> Certainly more than a rapidly decaying Bryan character that is clearly losing footing every week. This isn't 2012 anymore, the guy's peak of momentum and casual interest has already been passed and gone .


You Sir have lost all my respect and you have sealed your faith as a Troll. Show me examples of what you say or GTFO.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

vanboxmeer said:


> His schedule is similar to Jericho's, work PPVs and television and the occasional house show. He can easily have a one month build for a one-off with Cena with all the coming back to WWE momentum to be a strong #2 match at Summerslam. Certainly more than a rapidly decaying Bryan character that is clearly losing footing every week. This isn't 2012 anymore, the guy's peak of momentum and casual interest has already been passed and gone a while ago and they didn't strike when the iron was actually hot. It's pointless to do it now when he's pretty much lukewarm and not credible enough to be in the WWE title match at Summerslam. An annoying heel with a comedy beard who is still the butt-end of many jokes is not going to be anything more than a television one-off with Cena, nevermind a Summerslam title program.


I guess you're right. I' rather see RVD job to Cena than Bryan. RVD/Bryan/Cena cash in possibly?


----------



## vanboxmeer

hardyorton said:


> Complete rubbish and you are believing in what you say is the gospel truth Vanboxmeer. You make it sound like Bryan comes out to silence. Have him beat a few of the biggish heels and you have a legit threat. It's easy,. RVD can't go anymore he's past it. In Bryan you have a guy who can put on a 5 star match and make sure the crowd goes home happy.


I never said he came out to silence. I said it's crystal clear he's not as hot as he was last year. Last year the crowd were foaming at the mouth for more Daniel Bryan and would chant for him CONSISTENTLY without encouragement. This year they need to be directed to cheer for him in spots, and they do it a lot more from routine of "what we're supposed to do" rather than a spontaneous emotional reaction. And there's clearly a portion of the crowd that is actually rejecting the Bryan push because him suddenly beating important people is completely out of left field to them combined with the fact that they find his character to be grating and unappealing. 

It doesn't matter what match quality Van Dam can pull off, he only needs to do one main event length singles match. It's all about what match can garner the most interest for the fan to pull out their wallets and pay to see. For the timeframe of now till Summerslam 2013, it's obvious RVD would be a stronger financial opponent for Cena than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Stanford

The hottest Bryan has ever been was this year during his work with The Shield.


----------



## RebelArch86

Headliner said:


> Holy shit at the absence of awareness.
> 
> Right now he should be the number 2 face in the company, but because he's still being booked like a whiner, the crowd doesn't know what to think of him and in some cases, he gets heel reactions. After he beat the Shield clean, he should have immediately dropped the weak link bullshit because he just did something no one was able to accomplish. NOT EVEN THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER! What does he do on the next Raw? Whine to Kane some more about being the weak link in a lame heelish comedic segment. What does he do on Smackdown? Whine about how WWE stopped the match because they think he's the weak link. And whine about Orton thinking he's the weak link.
> 
> By the time they do Orton/Bryan again on the 6/24 Raw. Bryan should have been a complete babyface. Instead Orton was getting more cheers from the fans because Bryan's whining the last few weeks made it hard for the fans to cheer for him. What casual fan would want to cheer for someone that bitches and moans all the time? That's a heel trait.
> 
> So he beat Orton clean. Good pop. Could have been better with better booking. We go to the Smackdown 6/28 show where ONCE AGAIN HE'S COMING OFF AS A WHINY HEEL in addition to his reaction to Orton beating Kane.
> 
> So what did he do on this past Raw? Some more questionable heel shit. And then people wonder why the crowd isn't fully behind him.
> 
> If anyone doesn't see a problem with any of this you're the blindest mark on the planet.


it wasn't booked as whiny, and whiny as much as I agree should be a heel trait, it's not anymore. Punk is the biggest whiner and bitcher in wrestling and he is over as face or heel. Watch the difference in crowd reaction between Ryback's heel promos and Bryan's weak link promos. They are world's apart.

it's not perfect, but you are way off, not much ever is story wise in WWE. My guess is they are trying to keep him interesting and tweener, b/c he has fans across all demos and we know how well babyfaces do with older demos.


----------



## RebelArch86

Stanford said:


> He has the majority of the crowd behind him.
> 
> He's clearly in the absolute tail end of his transition from heel to babyface. If he's participating in heelery, he's doing it because that's what his character would do. If he's whining about a _weak-link_ talking point, it's because his character is legitimately insecure about how others view him. I know plenty of people in real life who are never happy with their accomplishments, because they_ believe_ they always have more to prove.
> 
> You may want to ignore character-work and just flip the switch in a couple of weeks, and that's one way to do it, but not the only way. They're clearly going for a slower development, and I for one think it will pay off in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't I be defending creative here, not Bryan? We're talking about booking. I'm not saying Bryan should be beating Cena clean at the next 3 pay per views. Not sure what you're referring to. Sweet quip though! Bryan has a beard!


lmao, you just went over clean and hard


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

@RebelArch86-Exactly, he's tweener at the moment. When Kane/Orton drama is resolved we'll see if they fucked up massively with a heel turn. BTW, Punk's got competition in Ryback now lol.


----------



## RebelArch86

vanboxmeer said:


> Cena can face RVD and get any monetary value off of RVD coming back to WWE at it's peak casual interest against Cena in a one-off PPV match. That would undoubtedly draw more than Bryan/Cena *where none of the casuals would really buy into Bryan as a legitimate threat*. Hindsight wise it would've been better to either have Cena feud with a still undefeated Shield going into Summerslam or shelve Punk/Lesnar for either Mania or something for next year instead of rushing it at this year's SS and revisit Lesnar/Cena. Bryan's "program" doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things, he might as well face Kane again since even that makes more sense than a 2nd from the top title match against Cena when Bryan has half the momentum he did last year.


you keep saying this, is the IWC putting Bryan over by themselves? Buying all his T shirts? And drownding out the rest of the arena with YES chants to push him to where he is now? Guy was burried and put off TV, till the crowd forced him back on, can smarks do that on their own? I don't think you know who a casual is, b/c if smarks had that kind of pull Cena wouldn't have the strap.


----------



## Mister Hands

Stanford said:


> The hottest Bryan has ever been was this year during his work with The Shield.


Heels acting like heels, and faces acting like faces. Hot tags. Underdogs. Every trick wrestling storytelling has relied on forever, still working. So of course WWE throw Bryan into a feud with a directionless-yet-inexplicably-popular Orton, then immediately revert him to being a comedy beard. Of _course_ they do.


----------



## JamesK

vanboxmeer said:


> I never said he came out to silence. I said it's crystal clear he's not as hot as he was last year. Last year the crowd were foaming at the mouth for more Daniel Bryan and would chant for him CONSISTENTLY without encouragement. This year they need to be directed to cheer for him in spots, and they do it a lot more from routine of "what we're supposed to do" rather than a spontaneous emotional reaction. And there's clearly a portion of the crowd that is actually rejecting the Bryan push because him suddenly beating important people is completely out of left field to them combined with the fact that they find his character to be grating and unappealing.
> 
> It doesn't matter what match quality Van Dam can pull off, he only needs to do one main event length singles match. It's all about what match can garner the most interest for the fan to pull out their wallets and pay to see. For the timeframe of now till Summerslam 2013, it's obvious RVD would be a stronger financial opponent for Cena than Daniel Bryan.


Man i am reading your negative posts for a year now...
Just tell us what you would do with him. And don't tell me to realise him or to become a jobber you now that the man has tons of talent..


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Mister Hands said:


> Heels acting like heels, and faces acting like faces. Hot tags. Underdogs. Every trick wrestling storytelling has relied on forever, still working. *So of course WWE throw Bryan into a feud with a directionless-yet-inexplicably-popular Orton, then immediately revert him to being a comedy beard.* Of _course_ they do.


Don't forget Kane. When was the last time people cared about what he was doing? Oh yeah, when he teamed with DANIEL BRYAN, albeit still acting comically.


----------



## Londrick

It seems once again the WWE are dropping the ball when it comes to pushing Daniel Bryan as one of their top guys. Maybe next year they'll get it right.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dunmer said:


> It seems once again the WWE are dropping the ball when it comes to pushing Daniel Bryan as one of their top guys. Maybe next year they'll get it right.


Said last year by every Daniel Bryan fan including me.


----------



## Beatles123

i don't think they are dropping anything yet. the push he's rumored to be getting hasn't even been able to be put into action yet. I'll wait till after Summerslam.


----------



## Osize10

JamesK said:


> Man i am reading your negative posts for a year now...
> Just tell us what you would do with him. And don't tell me to realise him or to become a jobber you now that the man has tons of talent..


I tend to understand where Van is coming from...

but yeah, I'm interested...how would you book him through WM 30 Boxy? No crap either...book him like you would really mean to, not how Vince would want you. 

I am curious


----------



## mblonde09

RebelArch86 said:


> His solo promo had the most crowd interaction, naming himself in the list of great WWE champs, out popped hogan and rock who is recent, *he went over Sheamus on the mic with his 1800 fella jab, had big laughs arguing with Kane like they are middle school best friends*, he got a big oh shit from the crowd when he shut Punk up, *kept jabbing Orton, he def went over all those guys on the mic, then stayed to protect his friend, while everyone else pussy footed it out of the ring.*


*
OK, a few points need to be addressed here. First off, his solo promo was adequate, but it wasn't one of his best, and there was too much pandering to the crowd and far too much "YES/NO" crap - but then again, he seemed to be using that as a crutch, while he was talking... in short, that whole promo came off as forced to me. Also, like Vanboxmeer said, some of this "YESSING", seems to be borne out of routine, and I saw a lot of people standing with their arms folded while Bryan was doing his schtick, a lot of kids were not joining in, and it appeared that the "YES" chants were eminating from pockets of fans - as opposed to the whole arena, like in recent weeks. You can definitely make a case for saying that his reactions are beginning to recede. Secondly, he didn't go over everyone on the mic, at all. He may have bested Sheamus and Orton, because they're limited when it comes to promos, but once the bigger, natural, personalities came out - like Kane, Christian and Punk, he was somewhat overshadowed and out of place. As for those "big laughs", when he was "arguing" with Kane, all I heard was the crowd chanting for Punk... and speaking of Punk, and Bryan "shutting him up", it should be noted that the crowd didn't much care for Bryan cutting him off, and there were loud boos, when he said he would make Punk tap out. As a matter of fact, those fans seemed to be waiting for Punk to come out, and once he appeared, they weren't really interested in anybody else in that ring.*


----------



## hardyorton

mblonde09 said:


> OK, a few points need to be addressed here. First off, his solo promo was adequate, but it wasn't one of his best, and there was too much pandering to the crowd and far too much "YES/NO" crap - but then again, he seemed to be using that as a crutch, while he was talking... in short, that whole promo came off as forced to me. Also, like Vanboxmeer said, some of this "YESSING", seems to be borne out of routine, and I saw a lot of people standing with their arms folded while Bryan was doing his schtick, a lot of kids were not joining in, and it appeared that the "YES" chants were eminating from pockets of fans - as opposed to the whole arena, like in recent weeks. You can definitely make a case for saying that his reactions are beginning to recede. Secondly, he didn't go over everyone on the mic, at all. He may have bested Sheamus and Orton, because they're limited when it comes to promos, but once the bigger, natural, personalities came out - like Kane, Christian and Punk, he was somewhat overshadowed and out of place. As for those "big laughs", when he was "arguing" with Kane, all I heard was the crowd chanting for Punk... and speaking of Punk, and Bryan "shutting him up", it should be noted that the crowd didn't much care for Bryan cutting him off, and there were loud boos, when he said he would make Punk tap out. As a matter of fact, those fans seemed to be waiting for Punk to come out, and once he appeared, they weren't really interested in anybody else in that ring.


A well Known Bryan disliker. Distorts the truth.


----------



## RebelArch86

mblonde09 said:


> OK, a few points need to be addressed here. First off, his solo promo was adequate, but it wasn't one of his best, and there was too much pandering to the crowd and far too much "YES/NO" crap - but then again, he seemed to be using that as a crutch, while he was talking... in short, that whole promo came off as forced to me. Also, like Vanboxmeer said, some of this "YESSING", seems to be borne out of routine, and I saw a lot of people standing with their arms folded while Bryan was doing his schtick, a lot of kids were not joining in, and it appeared that the "YES" chants were eminating from pockets of fans - as opposed to the whole arena, like in recent weeks. You can definitely make a case for saying that his reactions are beginning to recede. Secondly, he didn't go over everyone on the mic, at all. He may have bested Sheamus and Orton, because they're limited when it comes to promos, but once the bigger, natural, personalities came out - like Kane, Christian and Punk, he was somewhat overshadowed and out of place. As for those "big laughs", when he was "arguing" with Kane, all I heard was the crowd chanting for Punk... and speaking of Punk, and Bryan "shutting him up", it should be noted that the crowd didn't much care for Bryan cutting him off, and there were loud boos, when he said he would make Punk tap out. As a matter of fact, those fans seemed to be waiting for Punk to come out, and once he appeared, they weren't really interested in anybody else in that ring.


seriously I'm a fan of Punk too, but not delusional. Heard no Punk chants till punk came out, he did get the biggest pop of the guys that came out and interrupted, and that wasn't a boo, that was ooo, the same sound ppl make when a devastating hit just happened, like a chair shot, kick to the head, or slam through table. You can argue one way or another whether Punk or Bryan was better on the mic, I think both were good, but the promo def was scripted for Bryan to have a win, Punk didn't even retaliate and the very next thing you see him do is run from the ring. Bryan started and ended that promo, and was the only one not to flee the ring. You can interpret the individual performances how you like, but that promo was def wrote around Bryan.

and how can you tell the difference between a genuine yes chant, and a routine follow the pack yes chant? can you interpret sound like that? sounds like when guys were trying to say they could tell the meaning of a boo.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Oh, they'll fuck up Bryan at some point. I've learned not to be disappointed because I expect it. That's why I never was really that mad when Nash showed up and they messed up the Summer of Punk. It's just what they do.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Dexter Morgan said:


> Oh, they'll fuck up Bryan at some point. I've learned not to be disappointed because I expect it. That's why I never was really that mad when Nash showed up and they messed up the Summer of Punk. It's just what they do.


Yeah, truth right here. Bryans going to be a comedy jobber with in 3-4 Months. That's just the WWE MO, look at Ryback now. At one point he looked like a possible top baby face, now, after being Cena's jobber bitch for 2 months, look at where he is at. Bryan will end up the same, they push stars to feed the machine.


----------



## JamesK

TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah, truth right here. Bryans going to be a comedy jobber with in 3-4 Months. That's just the WWE MO, look at Ryback now. At one point he looked like a possible top baby face, now, after being Cena's jobber bitch for 2 months, look at where he is at. Bryan will end up the same, they push stars to feed the machine.


How many times we need to read that Bryan will become a comedy jobber??Really it's been a year and every day you experts say that in two months he will become a jobber. Maybe in your parallel universe he is but not in this world..


----------



## NikkiSixx

RebelArch86 said:


> seriously I'm a fan of Punk too, but not delusional. Heard no Punk chants till punk came out


I'm not calling you a liar, but the crowd was definitely chanting for Punk before he got there. It was after Randy Orton came out I think. Once the crowd realized that all the MitB competitors were coming out to talk, they started chanting for Punk to join in.


----------



## kiguel182

I posted this elsewhere in the forum but I think here is the right place for it: I did an edit of the Bryan vs Orton match. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Happenstan

NikkiSixx said:


> I'm not calling you a liar, but the crowd was definitely chanting for Punk before he got there. It was after Randy Orton came out I think. Once the crowd realized that all the MitB competitors were coming out to talk, they started chanting for Punk to join in.


Does it really matter either way? The guy has been pushed more than the rest of the roster (minus Cena) COMBINED. If he were getting a shitty reaction after that kind of push he should just find a new line of work. Christ, the Brooklyn Brawler would have got a big pop if he was pushed as hard as Punk has been.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ @NikkiSixx I heard 'em too, I think the crowd wanted him most. How was DB's crowd reaction, I missed the first five of Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Happenstan said:


> Does it really matter either way? The guy has been pushed more than the rest of the roster (minus Cena) COMBINED. If he were getting a shitty reaction after that kind of push he should just find a new line of work. Christ, the Brooklyn Brawler would have got a big pop if he was pushed as hard as Punk has been.


Well, okay? This took an aggressive turn... I was just pointing out an observation.



D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ @NikkiSixx I heard 'em too, I think the crowd wanted him most. How was DB's crowd reaction, I missed the first five of Raw.


It was good. The obligatory "YES" chants once he came out, then he had them in the palm of his hand with the question and answer portion (they answered "YES" or "NO" at the right times). Then Sheamus came out, broke the entrance music thingy (that's my story and I'm sticking to it), and the angels wept. I thought the crowd was loud for him -- well, as loud as they were going to get. Not a raucous bunch in Sioux City.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Not sure why there is a chant war right now. Daniel Bryan can get decent chants here and there, besides the crowd doesn't know if he is heel or not. CM Punk was champion for over a year, so him getting loud chants is the norm. Plus CM Punk is baby-face right now.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

GOAT :bryan2


----------



## TD Stinger

I haven't really been a fan of his booking for the last week or so. W/ the way he cost Kane and Orton on SD and Raw, he' been booked as annoying little troll. IMO, he should being booked as the underdog who keeps overcoming the odds and proving everyone wrong. 

In a way that's why I was little disappointed w/ the match w/ Orton last week. Yeah, he won. But he uesd a kendo stick to get the victory. Would it have been better instead of Street Fight to have a straight up wrestling match w/ Bryan pulling a straight up clean victory w/ no weapons? I think yes, but that's just my opinion.

Ever since then, he's been acting more and more heelish and I don't like it. To me he should be booked like the night where he stood up to and challenged Ryback to prove himself. Or like how he was in that WWE.com exclusive (after he beat Orton on Raw) saying he was the toughest guy in the WWE. BTW, if anyone can post a link to that, much appreciated, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

They will turn him to feed to the superman machine.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

why does it say i made this thread? I have nothing to do with this thread lol


----------



## RebelArch86

NikkiSixx said:


> I'm not calling you a liar, but the crowd was definitely chanting for Punk before he got there. It was after Randy Orton came out I think. Once the crowd realized that all the MitB competitors were coming out to talk, they started chanting for Punk to join in.


I'll watch the promo again and listen for it. I'm guessing it didn't cut any of the other wrestlers off tho since I didn't even notice it?

For everyone, check out this article about Bryan, and mentions Flair was thought to be too small.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-be-one-of-the-best-wwe-champions-of-all-time


----------



## Headliner

RebelArch86 said:


> it wasn't booked as whiny, and whiny as much as I agree should be a heel trait, it's not anymore. Punk is the biggest whiner and bitcher in wrestling and he is over as face or heel. Watch the difference in crowd reaction between Ryback's heel promos and Bryan's weak link promos. They are world's apart.
> 
> it's not perfect, but you are way off, not much ever is story wise in WWE. My guess is they are trying to keep him interesting and tweener, b/c he has fans across all demos and we know how well babyfaces do with older demos.


There's a difference between Punk's whining and Bryan's whining. Punk was moreso telling the truth. Bryan on the other hand was being a jerk for the sake of being a jerk especially considering everything he said wasn't valid anymore because of the Shield victory. 

The tweener role can not be played for very long. After a while it becomes the role of death because most casual audiences don't know how to receive tweeners in later stages. This is how momentum gets killed. They will be forced to pick a side and that side should have been chosen from the start.

I'm not way off. I'm 100% right. Only bias fans would say otherwise.


----------



## Happenstan

NikkiSixx said:


> Well, okay? This took an aggressive turn... I was just pointing out an observation.


Sorry if my words seem aggressive, that's just the way I speak/type. Nothing but love for ya. No harm intended.




Headliner said:


> The tweener role can not be played for very long. After a while it becomes the role of death because most casual audiences don't know how to receive tweeners in later stages. This is how momentum gets killed. They will be forced to pick a side and that side should have been chosen from the start.


Completely agree. How is it this stuff is so obvious to us yet Titan Towers is completely oblivious?


----------



## xD7oom

*Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



> Almost everyone within WWE says Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena is a lock for SummerSlam and that it won't be pulled like it was at Money in the Bank. There are forces within the company pushing for Bryan to win the WWE Title from Cena.


http://ringsidenews.com/article/106...mpionship-from-john-cena-undertaker-vs-brock/


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I just can't see it.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Nows the ONLY time for them to pull the trigger.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I think if they are gonna give Bryan the title do it now while Football is still off. If they wait until football season they'll get killed in the ratings no matter what and jump ship on Bryan in a month.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



RyanPelley said:


> I just can't see it.


If Money In The Bank wasn't involved I'd agree with you, but there's no way they're letting that case go to waste, unless Cena himself is the holder.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I need to see or i won't believe it.


----------



## 751161

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I want to believe it. If it happens I'll strip naked and run outside chanting "YES, YES, YES!"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena's gonna do the job for his future bro in law.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Can't think of a more deserving, more qualified Champ.


----------



## Eskuhbro

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

:cena3 you guys actually think I'm going to job to Daniel Bryan? :cena2


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I want to believe it. I really really do but I just don't see it happening......As they say, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

My god, you people are acting like Bryan is Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes. He's winning, they're not wasting the MITB or the momentum he has. He's not beating Cena clean, he's not gonna make him tap, but he'll win.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Not happening. Wouldn't be surprise if WWE were leaking things like this to make believe there's a chance Daniel Bryan will go over Cena at SS.


----------



## rybacker

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

when daniel bryan wins the championship it will be like when mankind won his first wwe championship


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

So Daniel Bryan vs John Cena is on for Summerslam :mark: now give Daniel that title


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> My god, you people are acting like Bryan is Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes. He's winning, they're not wasting the MITB or the momentum he has. He's not beating Cena clean, he's not gonna make him tap, but he'll win.


I would give Bryan a chance of winning the title if it were anybody else. But it's Cena and considering how he has been booked until very recently (essentially a comedy mid carder)I just can't see him going over here.

He's already won one MITB and in WWE's eyes if he cashes in and loses against Cena in a hard fought battle he won't lose any of the support he already has. They've already done much worse to him and it hasn't stalled any of his fan support, in some cases it made it grow immensely.

I just don't think WWE sees Bryan as WWE Champion material. I honestly think they will use Bryan to try and get a classic match out of him and Cena so they can say "look, Cena put on a classic with Bryan, isn't he the GOAT?"

They've been trying to force Cena as the GOAT for years now.

But as I said, if I see it, I'll believe it.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I want to believe it. If it happens I'll strip naked and run outside chanting "YES, YES, YES!"


I'll hold you to that.

:vince2 :dazzler


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

OMG people....THIS IS IT... right as Bryan is about to win the title off Cena...*BOOM*.. Cena *FINALLY* does something dirty and..*AND*...*AND*...*AND*....*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*.....

turns h_*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*_l.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I don't mind seeing Daniel Bryan win the WWE title, I do hope he gets a good run with it.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Almost everyone< Vince. It's great to hear that so many want DB to get it. Would mark like a kid again if true. Dirtsheets are dirtsheets though...


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Two days ago, dirtsheets were reporting that some were pushing for Cena/Ryback/Henry at SummerSlam. Today, dirtsheets are reporting Cena/Bryan at SummerSlam with universal support. That's dirtsheet consistency for you.

If it happens, then it just confirms that Bryan is turning heel. There's no way that a face Bryan would go over a face Cena.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Like they said Bryan was going to beat Punk for the title on two occasions last year before they 'backed out at the last minute'?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OMG people....THIS IS IT... right as Bryan is about to win the title off Cena...*BOOM*.. Cena *FINALLY* does something dirty and..*AND*...*AND*...*AND*....*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD*.....
> 
> turns h_*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*_l.


 LOL.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> My god, you people are acting *like Bryan is Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes.* He's winning, they're not wasting the MITB or the momentum he has. He's not beating Cena clean, he's not gonna make him tap, but he'll win.


Do dirtsheets even mention these two ever? Besides like you said they obviously hold Bryan in higher esteem if he's opened and closed shows.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Daniel Bryan beating the WWE's golden boy? :lmao Let's not get delusional.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

The world will implode if Bryan makes Cena tap.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I just don't see it happening. As much as I love Bryan and would love for him to win the title, I don't see him going over Cena...at least not any time soon.


----------



## THANOS

> Almost everyone within WWE says Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena is a lock for SummerSlam and that it won't be pulled like it was at Money in the Bank. There are forces within the company pushing for Bryan to win the WWE Title from Cena.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


With all the stuff going on in regards to Bryan's push, I've changed my mind and am all on board for the quikiest way to get Bryan the WWE Title possible. Screw waiting for the Rumble, let's see this now! :mark:


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena doesn't need the belt going into WM season if he's wrestling Taker. It frees up the title slot for Punk to win the Rumble.


----------



## Ndiech

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Dunmer said:


> Not happening. Wouldn't be surprise if WWE were leaking things like this to make believe there's a chance Daniel Bryan will go over Cena at SS.


Yup.lol


----------



## Chrome

THANOS said:


> With all the stuff going on in regards to Bryan's push, I've changed my mind and am all on board for thequikiest way to get Bryan the WWE Title possible. Screw waiting for the Rumble, let's see this now! :mark:


Yeah, I agree, fuck waiting until early next year to do anything, they need to strike now while the iron is hot.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena will beat Bryan in 18 seconds.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

No chance in hell. Cena isnt losing the wwe title until WM XXX. Even if he loses it early I can assure you, It will never be DB who takes the title off of him. Maybe Lesnar or Punk.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Nope. Bryan will be fed to Cena like everyone else. Last year Cena had "the worst year of his career". This year he will be pushed to "the best wwe superstar of all time". He will face the Undertaker at wrestlemania as a champion and, if he wins without turning heel, thats it for me. Well hope im wrong. Daniel Bryan... No chance.


----------



## Amuroray

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Bryan will beat cena at summerslam no doubt.

Hoping for a GREAT match.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

We can all celebrate the win by dancing around fairyland and riding unicorns through rainbows and chocolate waterfalls.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Man in Black said:


> We can all celebrate the win by dancing around fairyland and riding unicorns through rainbows and chocolate waterfalls.


Can I do it only covered in pink cotton candy?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

One of the contenders in a one-on-one match may in fact, win the match? Impossible.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

You people are setting yourselves up for a huge disappointment.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

These dirtsheets are ridiculous if there announce henry vs cena II at SS then they will make up some bollocks bout they felt henry was more deserving or something. Always covering there lying stories in other words


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

It's not the main attraction and I wouldn't be surprised if we get some kind of strange finish with Cena retaining, they'll do the rematch at Night of Champions with either Bryan turning and being fed to Cena or Bryan would become Champion their possibly.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I want to believe it. If it happens I'll strip naked and run outside chanting "YES, YES, YES!"


we'll hold you to it.... make sure to get someone to shoot it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Crusade said:


> I would give Bryan a chance of winning the title if it were anybody else. But it's Cena and considering how he has been booked until very recently (essentially a comedy mid carder)I just can't see him going over here.
> 
> He's already won one MITB and in WWE's eyes if he cashes in and loses against Cena in a hard fought battle he won't lose any of the support he already has. They've already done much worse to him and it hasn't stalled any of his fan support, in some cases it made it grow immensely.
> 
> I just don't think WWE sees Bryan as WWE Champion material. I honestly think they will use Bryan to try and get a classic match out of him and Cena so they can say "look, Cena put on a classic with Bryan, isn't he the GOAT?"
> 
> They've been trying to force Cena as the GOAT for years now.
> 
> But as I said, if I see it, I'll believe it.


I REALLY hope you're right, but, much like you said, I'll believe it when I see it.

You're right, maybe they don't see Bryan as WWE title material, but they also didn't see Punk, RVD, JBL, Eddie Guerrero and Jeff Hardy as WWE Championship material and various circumstances changed that.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Asenath said:


> Can't think of a more deserving, more qualified Champ.


You continue to win my respect.
Yes, Bryan would be an amazing champion - as he was when he held the main belt on Smackdown. He was booked as a cowardly Heel, but one who only ran in order to win matches through subtle manipulation of his stupid, clumsy opponents. His mic work was impeccable and his increasingly abusive relationship with AJ was captivating.
Everything about his title run on Smackdown was brilliant, he even made Big Show entertaining and his promos allowed him to put himself across as a threat to Show based on psychology alone.

If Bryan wins the title and has a run as awesome and memorable as we _know_ he can have, will that be enough to silence those who compare him to Benoit and say he can't talk? Because Daniel Bryan can talk and I will never stop being pissed at those who say he can't.

He has amazing in-ring skills, is a smooth and believable talker and has the respect and affection of almost every crowd he performs in front of. It is time people stopped comparing him to those who came before and started accepting the fact that Daniel Bryan is his own man and an original talent in a league of his own.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



rybacker said:


> when daniel bryan wins the championship it will be like when mankind won his first wwe championship


this!


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

:yes


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



rybacker said:


> when daniel bryan wins the championship it will be like when mankind won his first wwe championship


It really won't. Foley was a genuine "reach the top of the mountain", feel-good story, and the Mankind character wasn't a slightly, annoying, whinging, whine-arse, either. Oh, and this is a needless thread, seeing as there is already a 170 odd page Bryan discussion on the go, already.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Do I dare to believe?


----------



## tducey

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I hope it happens. Would help Bryan a lot to beat the biggest star in the company at the 2nd biggest pay per view of the year. Would be good for the company as well.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

What would happen on this forum if at Summerslam the bell rings, Cena picks up Bryan, hits the AA and pins him in 9 seconds? lol


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Will Cena pass the torch to Bryan brother! :vince5


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



CripplerXFace said:


> What would happen on this forum if at Summerslam the bell rings, Cena picks up Bryan, hits the AA and pins him in 9 seconds? lol


Even Cena's not that stupid.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Cena's gonna do the job for his future bro in law.


Marrying sisters doesn't technically make them brothers in law....but I get what you're trying to say.

Side note; I really really really hope this happens.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Chan Hung said:


> Will Cena pass the torch to Bryan brother! :vince5


Why should he? Bryan is not the kind who can successfully and believably take that "torch", imo.


----------



## Domingo123

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

HE will not win, it is not possible, as all of you say, i will believe then i see it. Imo Cena will retain and overcome odds as underdog again. ;/


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Best news I've heard all day. Happy birthday to me.

Hoping for Bryan/Cena and a lengthy, Barrett/Ziggler feud.

P.S. Who better to take the "Ultimate Underog" title away from the current Ultimate Underdog than the actual Ultimate Underdog? It's too perfect.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Nows the ONLY time for them to pull the trigger.


Regret making that bet now? A year is along time.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

lets hope


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> With all the stuff going on in regards to Bryan's push, I've changed my mind and am all on board for the quikiest way to get Bryan the WWE Title possible. Screw waiting for the Rumble, let's see this now! :mark:





ChromeMan said:


> Yeah, I agree, fuck waiting until early next year to do anything, they need to strike now while the iron is hot.



Finally. What took you guys so long? You guys gave Vince WAY too much opportunity to fuck this thing up. 10 months? Next Wrestlemania?  Crazy talk.


----------



## RandomLurker

Honestly, the quasi/wannabe writer in me can't really see the current incarnation of Bryan as _the _champion. I know everything can change in an instant, but I really hope he moves on from the weak link/inferiority complex thing. Not asking for a rehaul, but I would like something less shouty from him as a champion.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

The GOAT deserves this. :bryan


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I don't care who wins the title from Cena. I just want to see Cena lose.

But good for Bryan, he deserves it.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I want to believe.....but dirtsheets


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I'd absolutely love to see it happen but won't believe it until it does. No matter how hard Danielson is pushed and how many reports are out there about Vince being high on him there's still a part of me that doesn't buy it. 

I agree with what a few people have said though, if it's going to happen it's got to be now. DBD is as hot as he's ever been and waiting to pull the trigger when he's cooled off would be a big mistake.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I'll believe it when I see it, I go to sleep, wake up and still remember it happening, do multiple checks of various reliable web sources, various unreliable web sources, watch RAW the next night to see if facts match up. Then maybe I'll think is perhaps probable.


----------



## mblonde09

RebelArch86 said:


> seriously *I'm a fan of Punk too, but not delusional. Heard no Punk chants till punk came out*, he did get the biggest pop of the guys that came out and interrupted, and that wasn't a boo, that was ooo, the same sound ppl make when a devastating hit just happened, like a chair shot, kick to the head, or slam through table. You can argue one way or another whether Punk or Bryan was better on the mic, I think both were good, but the promo def was scripted for Bryan to have a win, Punk didn't even retaliate and the very next thing you see him do is run from the ring. Bryan started and ended that promo, and was the only one not to flee the ring. You can interpret the individual performances how you like, but that promo was def wrote around Bryan.
> 
> and how can you tell the difference between a genuine yes chant, and a routine follow the pack yes chant? can you interpret sound like that? sounds like when guys were trying to say they could tell the meaning of a boo.


You're clearly deaf though, seeing as there were audible CM Punk chants, while Bryan and Kane were "arguing". Also, it definitely was a boo - a negative reaction from the crowd. And no shit that promo was written around Bryan... that's why it was one of the poorer opening promos, and drew a 2.73. Finally I didn't see Punk "run from the ring", I saw him casually leave, 'cos there was no point staying.



hardyorton said:


> A well Known Bryan disliker. Distorts the truth.


This is too funny. Anyway, FYI, I am actually a fan of Bryan - not a superfan, or a big a fan as I am of Punk, but a fan, nonetheless.


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

It's really hard to imagine. I just can't see Cena tapping out(his motto is never give up). Well,time will tell.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

They gave it to Sheamus and the Miz, so why not?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Why can't Daniel Bryan win the WWE Championship from one of his own kind? By own kind I'm talking about a fellow IWC darling. I just don't want a loss to Daniel Bryan on John Cena's record.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

It's the way it's supposed to be


----------



## AthenaMark

They were halfway chanting for CM Punk until the crowd disregarded that chant and started paying attention to Kane and Bryan arguing. That doesn't matter. That was a horrible crowd anyway. We'll see how strong they stay behind anyone in Philly where it matters...I suspect RVD might end up the most over but they WILL be into what Bryan and Punk no matter what and the smark audience of Philly doesn't give TWO FUCKS about Bryan being heelish.


----------



## mblonde09

AthenaMark said:


> *They were halfway chanting for CM Punk until the crowd disregarded that chant and started paying attention to Kane and Bryan arguing.* That doesn't matter. That was a horrible crowd anyway. We'll see how strong they stay behind anyone in Philly where it matters...I suspect RVD might end up the most over but they WILL be into what Bryan and Punk no matter what and the smark audience of Philly doesn't give TWO FUCKS about Bryan being heelish.


Now THIS is distorting the truth. You know damn well, that crowd wanted Punk, and they didn't give two shits about Kane and Bryan's silly and increasingly tedious, arguing.


----------



## Da Silva

mblonde09 said:


> Now THIS is distorting the truth. You know damn well, that crowd wanted Punk, and they didn't give two shits about Kane and Bryan's silly and increasingly tedious, arguing.


Everyone bar punk (and RVD, but he wasn't going to be there) was in the ring. The crowd knew he was going to come out, chanting for him is pretty much to be expected, he's the #2 guy in the company.


----------



## AthenaMark

mblonde09 said:


> Now THIS is distorting the truth. You know damn well, that crowd wanted Punk, and they didn't give two shits about Kane and Bryan's silly and increasingly tedious, arguing.


First off...Bryan got a bigger pop than Punk. They were MUCH more into his portion of the promo than anyone else in the ring. They were pretty dead for Punk, Kane, and Blandy. Christian got no sold and Blandy damn sure didn't get a reaction. When Bryan said he would make Punk tap faster than Orton, crowd got animated again. There is no distorting any of that. That's just the way it was.

Keep in mind..the crowd was chanting for heel Bryan against Punk in that Over the Limit match. You wouldn't want that to happen again now..would you? LOL.


----------



## RandomLurker

‏@WWEDanielBryan


> Last night I also briefly saw my old rival Kenta, one of my favorite people to wrestle and tough as can be


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah, seems like they're turning him heel for Cena. Would actually be crazy if he cashed in on Cena at MITB.


----------



## Duberry

RandomLurker said:


> ‏@WWEDanielBryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I also briefly saw my old rival Kenta, one of my favorite people to wrestle and tough as can be


http://www.dailymotion.com/gb/relevance/search/Bryan+Danielson+vs+kenta/1#video=xq502a

:mark: Went an re-watched this amazing match after seeing that picture, these guys had great chemistry.


----------



## mblonde09

AthenaMark said:


> First off...*Bryan got a bigger pop than Punk.* They were MUCH more into his portion of the promo than anyone else in the ring. They were pretty dead for Punk, Kane, and Blandy. Christian got no sold and Blandy damn sure didn't get a reaction. When Bryan said he would make Punk tap faster than Orton, crowd got animated again. There is no distorting any of that. That's just the way it was.
> 
> Keep in mind..the crowd was chanting for heel Bryan against Punk in that Over the Limit match. You wouldn't want that to happen again now..would you? LOL.


Nope. Punk got a bigger pop than Bryan when he appeared, and they didn't play his music, like they did Bryan's. As for them being "pretty dead for Punk"... yeah, they were so dead for him, he had to stop talking, because they were chanting his name. And of course the crowd was into Bryan's portion of the promo... he was out there on his own for most of it, which is also why he's mostly responsible for the 2.73 it got. In fact both Sheamus and Orton got bigger, initial pops than Bryan on entering. THAT'S the way it was. I know you have selective hearing though, and like to twist things to fit your anti-Punk, agenda and your pro-Bryan bias, so it's obviously not going to get through.


----------



## AthenaMark

Nah. You're fluffing. They were sky rocket loud when Bryan came out. Punk got some chants and shit but that was it. There was a decent pop when he came out but Bryan and Sheamus sounded pretty loud. 

I have no agendas. Like I said, they already Bryan over your little wannabe Steve Austin and it's been noted for months. They also cheered AJ punking him when she pushed them through the table..and he was the fucking face. And they cheered the Rock wanting to take the title from him in a face to face promo and booed him out before he ever turned heel. Eve called him out on being second rate to AJ and he looked like he was about to cry. Now If I had a anti-Punk agenda, these things would be mentioned by one like me at every interval but I don't need to. Bryan was hot with the crowd...they damn sure giving him a standing ovation until he heeled it up with some of the wild shit he kept saying. 

They just chanted for Punk to come out since he was the only one missing from the fray.


----------



## NO!

I wonder why people are arguing so much over crowd reactions during a show that had probably the worst crowd of the year.

Oh and Kenta ftw


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Why can't Daniel Bryan win the WWE Championship from one of his own kind? By own kind I'm talking about a fellow IWC darling. I just don't want a loss to Daniel Bryan on John Cena's record.


It's so hard to take you seriously at all. One of his own kind? He's a WWE superstar as Daniel Bryan ccommanding the crowd and being a "superstar" not ROH 40 minute legend wrestler Bryan Danielson.


----------



## hazuki

Bryan & Punk both got the loudest chant; the crowd was chanting for Punk the most during the segment however.

At 11:06, they were chanting Punk's name before he even came out and then during the segment again


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Punk is still the bigger star between him and Bryan, there's no question about that.


----------



## THANOS

Dexter Morgan said:


> Punk is still the bigger star between him and Bryan, there's no question about that.


No question about it at all. Although I do see Bryan giving Punk a run for his money if he gets a wwe title reign.


----------



## AthenaMark

He better be the bigger star.....he's been pushed like a god compared to Bryan over the last 20 months. LOL.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



mblonde09 said:


> It really won't. Foley was a genuine "reach the top of the mountain", feel-good story, and the Mankind character wasn't a slightly, annoying, whinging, whine-arse, either. Oh, and this is a needless thread, seeing as there is already a 170 odd page Bryan discussion on the go, already.


So isn't a genuine "reach the top of the mountain",feel good story when a wrestler is being told that he will never be in the WWE and if he will ever join the company he will be a jobber.And when he finally did it he got released a year later. A guy that shouldn't become popular to the WWE and he became champion to lose in 18 seconds just to create the next star.People cheered for him when they shouldn't care about him at all..

Yeah you are right it is not a feel-good story..

P.S. About the slightly, annoying, whinging, whine-arse part of Daniel Bryan it's called a character...


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

As much as he deserves it, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I would mark like a sissy bitch


----------



## Osize10

What a GOAT


----------



## Robb Stark

Headliner is one of the few nailing it in this thread.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RandomLurker said:


> ‏@WWEDanielBryan


When was this?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Bryan's "push" seems more like a trial run that was only halfhearted. It's like they're trying to cover their bases by leaving open the option on turning him heel but in the process effectively pushing him in that direction to a good portion of the crowd. Not enough commitment to the push makes me believe there's a backstage support fighting against backstage naysayers (likely HHH vs. Vince). Maybe they panicked over not-so-great ratings? The SHIELD victory should have been the culmination of his "weak link" angle as that was vastly more impressive than beating Orton at this point. This being the perfect jumping point to his main event clash with Cena with a more determined/serious drive for his character. It's like the character hasn't progressed a single iota since the SHIELD victory and has only shifted in a heel direction with his actions, especially in the Orton/Kane match. Eating an RKO after screwing over Orton only gives a greater impression of justified comeuppance to the casual audience. 

The way he's been handled in the last few weeks would lead me to believe that he'll turn heel at MITB, win the briefcase and cash in on Cena. Awful decision as he was red hot and could have been built properly as a top face.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

wow so I go on here expecting people to be praising the GOAT for his awesomeness and being the only reason people watch these days (well kind of). But no, you're arguing over who got the biggest pop and which crowds suck the most. Urghh ok. 

<3 you goatface. Cant wait till hes the star of the company.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

This is beating a dead horse but this would be a good time to turn Cena heel. We have Vince who doesn't believe Bryan can make him money and we know who Vince thinks makes him a ton of money. Vince helps Cena retain at Summerslam. Cena makes a deal with the devil mid match when he realizes he might not be able to defeat Bryan. Cena beating Bryan clean at SS will stop all his momentum.


----------



## Chew123.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

i Hope he does win, just sadly dont see it happening. I doubt cena would drop so early in his run. He's the golden boy. Its so sad that WWE wont see how much DB will be over if he wins, could easily be the next face of the company he's over that much.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Believe it when I see it. I don't want to see Bryan do it as a heel either, be much better if he wins fair and square in a face/face matchup


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Chew123. said:


> i Hope he does win, just sadly dont see it happening. I doubt cena would drop so early in his run. He's the golden boy. Its so sad that WWE wont see how much DB will be over if he wins, could easily be the next face of the company he's over that much.


Could not be the face of the company, unless they want a decline in business. Merely being hugely over is not the equivalent of drawing anywhere near enough to carry the whole promotion. Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels were hugely over and look at how badly they sunk the WWE into the toilet. If Kurt Angle couldn't be the face of the company then fucking Daniel Bryan sure as hell can't.

Also, WrestleMania to SummerSlam is not "so early" in his run, it's a good length reign. Cena doesn't need the belt to overshadow Bryan, so he'll lose it.



Mojo Stark said:


> Believe it when I see it. I don't want to see Bryan do it as a heel either, be much better if he wins fair and square in a face/face matchup


Phht, dream on. Even Punk couldn't do that.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Imagine he made Cena tap....


----------



## Mr. I

They still aren't taking him seriously on screen. A week after he beats Orton in the main event, and you've still got Sheamus going out there and calling him a troll and saying "lol 18 seconds", still got the commentators going on and on about his beard like they'd never seen facial hair before, still got him acting like a goofball in the Orton/Kane match and being borderline heelish.

Is it REALLY that hard to just portray him in a serious manner? It feels like a regression from when he went super saiyan on the Shield every week without any comedy at all.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Why can't Daniel Bryan win the WWE Championship from one of his own kind? By own kind I'm talking about a fellow IWC darling. I just don't want a loss to Daniel Bryan on John Cena's record.


No person could be this absurd and childish. You must be trolling.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena heel turn


----------



## Rick Sanchez

No one takes Sheamus serious, plus Bryan is a bigger star than him now anyway.


----------



## Londrick

Omega_VIK said:


> When was this?


Yesterday. They were doing a show in Tokyo.


----------



## Mr. I

Dexter Morgan said:


> No one takes Sheamus serious, plus Bryan is a bigger star than him now anyway.


No one of the hardcore fans does. That the WWE still had Sheamus trot out there with the tired old insults says to me they're still not fully committed to taking Bryan seriously.


----------



## Osize10

Ithil said:


> No one of the hardcore fans does. That the WWE still had Sheamus trot out there with the tired old insults says to me they're still not fully committed to taking Bryan seriously.


If anything, Sheamus came off as a giant jackass.

Anyways, that opening segment was memorable just to hear Bryan save us from Punk talking himself up about being the best wrestler in the world yet again.


----------



## AmWolves10

Wow. I don't know how many of you here followed indy wrestling around 2005-2006, but Kenta/Daniel Bryan was one of the most deepest rooted rivalries in pro wrestling at that time. So much mutual respect between these two despite their language and cultural boundaries. Pretty awesome to see this moment in a WWE event, so much talent in this picture!!!


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

DB will make Cena tap clean in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



TheRockfan7 said:


> DB will make Cena tap clean in the middle of the ring.


Yeah on WWE 13.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

lolboywonder.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

As much as i want it to happen it won't Cena is getting a long run with the gold.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

If D Bryan wins the briefcase, I wonder if he will cash it in on Cena the sneaky way and turn heel in the process. After that, the story would be heel Bryan vs face Cena. Unless WWE is willing to keep both guys face.


----------



## joshL

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

If DB does win I'm done. Hell I don't watch now except for the Punk storyline. If he wins then I'm done for a long long time.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

They once fired him for choking Roberts with his own tie. I doubt they'd give him the strap even though he deserves it.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Even as a Daniel Bryan fan, I have to be honest here. I really don't want him to get the championship match by winning the briefcase.

It presents two problems. Both are the way he cashes in.

Problem one: Say he cashes in clean. He's bound to lose. It would be a normal one-on-one match against John Cena. And his finisher is a submission hold. His alternate finisher is just a kick to the head. Plus, there's always the obvious possibility of some cowardly heel coming in and causing a DQ finish.

Problem two: Say he cashes in dirty. He becomes a heel in the eyes of the WWE board and writers. Naturally, like any heel that goes against Cena, they'll first work at stripping away his crowd reaction and trying to move it in the opposite direction. They'll have him be cowardly. He will eventually lose to Cena after winning the title.

However, the problem is this. Cena promised that no matter who cashed in or when, he would retain. That was a promise from Cena. WWE seems to follow through on promises from Cena as of late.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



joshL said:


> If DB does win I'm done. Hell I don't watch now except for the Punk storyline. If he wins then I'm done for a long long time.


You don't watch the product except Punk's staff but yet your opinion is valid? How on earth?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

You're damn right Bryan will be the one to defeat John Cena..

I really don't see anyone else that's ready to become WWE Champ. Bryan has to be the guy, he's one of the most talented and the most over right now.


----------



## tonykegger

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



RyanPelley said:


> I just can't see it.


So Cena is going to be the Top Face forever? WWE needs to drop Cena to #2 at some point and in my opinion, Daniel Bryan is the next in line. Put Bryan over Cena now and Bryan can have a 4+ year reign as the top guy in WWE and that gives WWE enough time to find the guy to replace Bryan.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

If you concede right now that Bryan will tap out in the middle of the ring to Cena at Summerslam the pain will be far less on the night.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



joshL said:


> If DB does win I'm done. Hell I don't watch now except for the Punk storyline. If he wins then I'm done for a long long time.


Cena is the champion overcoming the odds month after month and Bryan Danielson, the best wrestler in the world getting a well deserved WWE title reign is what it takes to make you quit watching?

Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out...


----------



## DesolationRow

Dexter Morgan said:


> Oh, they'll fuck up Bryan at some point. I've learned not to be disappointed because I expect it. That's why I never was really that mad when Nash showed up and they messed up the Summer of Punk. It's just what they do.


Church.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

How is DB gonna beat Cena for the title when Mark Henry is gonna be Champ?


----------



## TommyRich

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena has to lose the the title eventually..... Doesn't he?


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



TommyRich said:


> Cena has to lose the the title eventually..... Doesn't he?


He just won it about 3 months ago. If Bryan does get the belt it'll be a short reign and it's for Cena to have heel #850 to feud with.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Cena will beat Henry in the main event, then gets a beatdown. Bryan comes out with the breifcase like he's cashing it in, but instead, he just stares at a beaten down Cena and warns him that he's coming for that title.

The next night on RAW, Bryan announces that he's cashing in the briefcase at Summerslam. He says he wants to win the right way this time, to prove that he's the best.

Bryan starts training every week with Shawn Michaels. He goes through different main event guys each week, from Big Show to Sheamus, finding a way to beat them all, with HBK's guidance.

At Summerslam, Bryan tries everything to beat Cena, but Cena keeps kicking up. He starts to flip out, but Regal comes down to calm down Bryan. He talks to him, but Cena interupts and starts to wrestle Bryan again. Cena is about to go for the AA, but Regal jumps up on the apron to distract Cena. While he's distracted, Bryan pulls brass knuckles out of his shorts and puts them on. Cena turns to Bryan while the ref is still distracted by Regal, and gets knocked out from the brass knucks. Bryan pins Cena to win the WWE title.

The next night on RAW, HBK comes down to the ring to call out Bryan for not winning the "right way" like he wanted to. Bryan comes down, now fully shaven, but kept the unkempt hair to match his mentor Regal. Bryan says he wanted to make his mentor proud....his real mentor! He introduces Regak, who has now become Bryan's manager. Bryan talks about how he was so excited to train with HBK, only to be pawned off onto some no-name hack who taught him nothing about the business, and all HBK did was take his money and run. He says he only became successful after the tutorage of William Regal, his real mentor. Regal attacks HBK from behind with brass knucks, Cena tries to run down for the save, but Bryan kicks him in the head as he enters the ring to slow him down enough to put the No Lock on him, while Regal applies the Rega Stretch at the same time to HBK.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



joshL said:


> If DB does win I'm done. Hell I don't watch now except for the Punk storyline. If he wins then I'm done for a long long time.


at least cena wouldn't hold get to hold it any longer.that's if

ps




that if it happens though


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

if wwe wants cena to be in god mode, then have him lose to bryan and then take him seriously and then in the rematch, cena is going to be the underdog.

both come out like roses


----------



## Patrickryan39

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Silent KEEL said:


> Cena will beat Henry in the main event, then gets a beatdown. Bryan comes out with the breifcase like he's cashing it in, but instead, he just stares at a beaten down Cena and warns him that he's coming for that title.
> 
> The next night on RAW, Bryan announces that he's cashing in the briefcase at Summerslam. He says he wants to win the right way this time, to prove that he's the best.
> 
> Bryan starts training every week with Shawn Michaels. He goes through different main event guys each week, from Big Show to Sheamus, finding a way to beat them all, with HBK's guidance.
> 
> At Summerslam, Bryan tries everything to beat Cena, but Cena keeps kicking up. He starts to flip out, but Regal comes down to calm down Bryan. He talks to him, but Cena interupts and starts to wrestle Bryan again. Cena is about to go for the AA, but Regal jumps up on the apron to distract Cena. While he's distracted, Bryan pulls brass knuckles out of his shorts and puts them on. Cena turns to Bryan while the ref is still distracted by Regal, and gets knocked out from the brass knucks. Bryan pins Cena to win the WWE title.
> 
> The next night on RAW, HBK comes down to the ring to call out Bryan for not winning the "right way" like he wanted to. Bryan comes down, now fully shaven, but kept the unkempt hair to match his mentor Regal. Bryan says he wanted to make his mentor proud....his real mentor! He introduces Regak, who has now become Bryan's manager. Bryan talks about how he was so excited to train with HBK, only to be pawned off onto some no-name hack who taught him nothing about the business, and all HBK did was take his money and run. He says he only became successful after the tutorage of William Regal, his real mentor. Regal attacks HBK from behind with brass knucks, Cena tries to run down for the save, but Bryan kicks him in the head as he enters the ring to slow him down enough to put the No Lock on him, while Regal applies the Rega Stretch at the same time to HBK.


I love this. I think this would be perfect. Only thing better would be for him to go back to his final countdown theme


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



tonykegger said:


> So Cena is going to be the Top Face forever? WWE needs to drop Cena to #2 at some point and in my opinion, Daniel Bryan is the next in line. Put Bryan over Cena now and Bryan can have a 4+ year reign as the top guy in WWE and that gives WWE enough time to find the guy to replace Bryan.


If they didn't drop Cena to number 2, and give Punk a run as THE top guy, when Punk was red-hot... why should they do it with Bryan? Punk was primed to take over as the man, but they didn't pull the trigger. Besides which - and as talented as he is, Bryan hasn't got enough about him to sustain a run as the top guy, IYAM - and certainly not for 4+ years.



JamesK said:


> So isn't a genuine "reach the top of the mountain",feel good story when a wrestler is being told that he will never be in the WWE and if he will ever join the company he will be a jobber.And when he finally did it he got released a year later. A guy that shouldn't become popular to the WWE and he became champion to lose in 18 seconds just to create the next star.People cheered for him when they shouldn't care about him at all..
> 
> Yeah you are right it is not a feel-good story..
> 
> P.S. About the slightly, annoying, whinging, whine-arse part of Daniel Bryan *it's called a character*...


Not as feel-good as Foley's, no. Bryan has already been world champ, whereas that was Foley's first ever world title win. And no shit it's called a character - hence me saying the Mankind CHARACTER. The CHARACTER of Bryan, is that of a slightly annoying, whinging, whine-arse... happy now?


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Ithil said:


> *No one of the hardcore fans does*. That the WWE still had Sheamus trot out there with the tired old insults says to me they're still not fully committed to taking Bryan seriously.


I'm not a Bryan fan but he's clearly more over with the casual fans than Sheamus and I'm not even a Bryan mark.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Bryan should not win the title from Cena. Vince do what he does best being Heel and screw Bryan out of title match...Bret Hart Screwjob. Bryan being the focus of Mcmahon power struggle...i can see Heyman being Vince guy doing dirty work. I can see on RAW Vince or Steph fired Daniel Bryan on the spot for <insert reason>.


----------



## mblonde09

AthenaMark said:


> Nah. You're fluffing. They were sky rocket loud when Bryan came out. Punk got some chants and shit but that was it. There was a decent pop when he came out but Bryan and Sheamus sounded pretty loud.
> 
> I have no agendas. Like I said, they already Bryan over your little wannabe Steve Austin and it's been noted for months. They also cheered AJ punking him when she pushed them through the table..and he was the fucking face. And they cheered the Rock wanting to take the title from him in a face to face promo and booed him out before he ever turned heel. Eve called him out on being second rate to AJ and he looked like he was about to cry. Now If I had a anti-Punk agenda, these things would be mentioned by one like me at every interval but I don't need to. Bryan was hot with the crowd...they damn sure giving him a standing ovation until he heeled it up with some of the wild shit he kept saying.
> 
> They just chanted for Punk to come out since he was the only one missing from the fray.


So, just like I said, there's no getting through to you - you hear only what you want to hear. Oh, and you don't have an anti-Punk agenda? Yeah, not much you don't. The truth is, that crowd was becoming increasingly annoyed and less interested in Bryan, as the promo went on. That's why they chanted for Punk to come out, and why they booed Bryan - and it was a boo, when he said he would make Punk tap... and that's my final say on the matter.


----------



## Jammy

mblonde09 said:


> So, just like I said, there's no getting through to you - you hear only what you want to hear. Oh, and you don't have an anti-Punk agenda? Yeah, not much you don't. The truth is, that crowd was becoming increasingly annoyed and less interested in Bryan, as the promo went on. That's why they chanted for Punk to come out, and why they booed Bryan - and it was a boo, when he said he would make Punk tap... and that's my final say on the matter.


You're a fucking garbage poster anyway, you probably have hand drawn pictures of penises with Punk's face on it. 

Your final say has less weight than a Cena promo.

Punk SHOULD get pops, he's been pushed like the second coming of Jesus for the past 2 years, and you want more? Punk marks are the biggest hypocrites, they wanted new stars to shine when Punk wanted to breakthrough, they take Punk's promo of WWE holding back talent as gospel, yet put down people like DB who are trying to get over big, and say that DB can never get pops as big as Punk.

The irony is that Punk himself probably loves the fact that DB is over big, he probably wants DB to get massive cheers.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Silent KEEL said:


> Cena will beat Henry in the main event, then gets a beatdown. Bryan comes out with the breifcase like he's cashing it in, but instead, he just stares at a beaten down Cena and warns him that he's coming for that title.
> 
> The next night on RAW, Bryan announces that he's cashing in the briefcase at Summerslam. He says he wants to win the right way this time, to prove that he's the best.
> 
> Bryan starts training every week with Shawn Michaels. He goes through different main event guys each week, from Big Show to Sheamus, finding a way to beat them all, with HBK's guidance.
> 
> At Summerslam, Bryan tries everything to beat Cena, but Cena keeps kicking up. He starts to flip out, but Regal comes down to calm down Bryan. He talks to him, but Cena interupts and starts to wrestle Bryan again. Cena is about to go for the AA, but Regal jumps up on the apron to distract Cena. While he's distracted, Bryan pulls brass knuckles out of his shorts and puts them on. Cena turns to Bryan while the ref is still distracted by Regal, and gets knocked out from the brass knucks. Bryan pins Cena to win the WWE title.
> 
> The next night on RAW, HBK comes down to the ring to call out Bryan for not winning the "right way" like he wanted to. Bryan comes down, now fully shaven, but kept the unkempt hair to match his mentor Regal. Bryan says he wanted to make his mentor proud....his real mentor! He introduces Regak, who has now become Bryan's manager. Bryan talks about how he was so excited to train with HBK, only to be pawned off onto some no-name hack who taught him nothing about the business, and all HBK did was take his money and run. He says he only became successful after the tutorage of William Regal, his real mentor. Regal attacks HBK from behind with brass knucks, Cena tries to run down for the save, but Bryan kicks him in the head as he enters the ring to slow him down enough to put the No Lock on him, while Regal applies the Rega Stretch at the same time to HBK.



Would this be the same Regal whom we last saw having a gut bigger than Brodus Clay and Tensai combined? Regal Stretch? He couldn't get the move on with that gut. He looked positively pregnant, and this is coming from a Regal fan.





mblonde09 said:


> If they didn't drop Cena to number 2, and give Punk a run as THE top guy, when Punk was red-hot... why should they do it with Bryan? Punk was primed to take over as the man, but they didn't pull the trigger. Besides which - and as talented as he is, Bryan hasn't got enough about him to sustain a run as the top guy, IYAM - and certainly not for 4+ years.


You mean, other than a bigger pop than Punk had when they started pushing him. Or the fact that Bryan connects with every fan...something Punk can only dream of. Plus Bryan will still be wrestling 5 years from now (barring some unfortunate accident). Punk is gone in less than 2 years.

BTW you might think Punk was primed to become number 1 but Vince/HHH/WWE obviously didn't. Until someone comes along and shatters the myth of Cena in Vince's eyes, the best a wrestler can achieve is number 2 in the company. Yet, I don't think that will bother any of the other mid card acts who have been dying for a tenth of the push Punk has received the past 2 years. I also doubt if that kind of push is given to a new act (not Lucky Charms or Dorito) they will *FAIL (YES, FAIL)* to become mega draws like Punk has. When Punk is not working with a far bigger name like Rock or Taker that is.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I don't see it happening. WWE is going to push Punk against Cena again and he will probably be the one to take it then hold it for 4-6 months before tanking it to the MITB holder before Rumble, then will be gifted the Rumble win as we all expect, then he'll win it back again at WM from Cena who will win it at Elimination chamber. . .so Punk will get to reign again until Cena takes it back or another MITB winner cheaps it away.

That's my prediction. Bryan likely won't be involved unless he wins the MITB. Then he will cash in much later down the road to win after Punk gets to reign for awhile, but lose at Elimination Chamber to Cena (while a third party gets put over throughout the match only to lose. Maybe Sheamus or Orton). Bryan will not be put over Cena cleanly. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



SinJackal said:


> I don't see it happening. WWE is going to push Punk against Cena again and he will probably be the one to take it then hold it for 4-6 months before tanking it to the MITB holder before Rumble, then will be gifted the Rumble win as we all expect, then he'll win it back again at WM from Cena who will win it at Elimination chamber. . .so Punk will get to reign again until Cena takes it back or another MITB winner cheaps it away.
> 
> That's my prediction. Bryan likely won't be involved unless he wins the MITB. Then he will cash in much later down the road to win after Punk gets to reign for awhile, but lose at Elimination Chamber to Cena (while a third party gets put over throughout the match only to lose. Maybe Sheamus or Orton). Bryan will not be put over Cena cleanly. I just don't see it happening.


 They aren't giving the WWE title back to Punk anytime soon. Not only because he just had it for over a year but because when he did have it ratings were in a worse tailspin than they are now (and current ratings suck balls). They'll try something new (not necessarily Bryan) before football starts back up full time. Now is the only time they can take a chance with minimum consequences.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Happenstan said:


> They aren't giving the WWE title back to Punk anytime soon. Not only because he just had it for over a year but because when he did have it ratings were in a worse tailspin than they are now (and current ratings suck balls). They'll try something new (not necessarily Bryan) before football starts back up full time. Now is the only time they can take a chance with minimum consequences.


Here we go with that absolute crap again. Back up your words for once, and actually take into context the fact that Punk was never the main event as champion, Cena was. Yet somehow you don't blame Cena for this supposed "tailspin", you blame the guy that wasn't the focus of the show.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Henry is going to beat Cena, and Bryan is going to cash in the briefcase and take it from Henry.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

^ This way Cena can get a rematch after DB beats Henry, which'll give DB at least a 2 month reign.

Bryan, being the face champ that he is, gives Cena an honorable rematch and goes over solidifying him as a true champ.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ :clap. Punk had his time in the spotlight, only he, Cena and Orton are the real top guys. Who better to add to the list than DB?

Also despite Cena's many title reigns, the 434 day reign is the most meaningful accolade in the PG era, everyone knows by now that Punk is a big deal. 

Crowds love punk, and rightly so, but who's to say someone equally deserving can't reach that level with his kind of push?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ This way Cena can get a rematch after DB beats Henry, which'll give DB at least a 2 month reign.
> 
> Bryan, being the face champ that he is, gives Cena an honorable rematch and goes over solidifying him as a true champ.


Sounds like a fine scenario to me!


----------



## Isotopes

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



World's Best said:


> Henry is going to beat Cena, and Bryan is going to cash in the briefcase and take it from Henry.


While plausible, that would be a unfavorable, adverse way for Bryan to win his first WWE Championship. With the momentum he has amassed as of late, it should feel more meaningful. Provided he wins his second briefcase, I personally would love to see him cash it in for a match where he and the WWE Champion - presumably and preferably John Cena - would be in a position to have a fairly contested 20+ minute match. None of that "seize the moment" nonsense. If Bryan has to resort to winning his first WWE Championship by cashing in his briefcase immediately following the WWE Championship match at Money in the Bank, it would consequently dilute both Mark Henry's superb return promo, and Daniel Bryan losing his WWE Championship virginity.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Happenstan said:


> Would this be the same Regal whom we last saw having a gut bigger than Brodus Clay and Tensai combined? Regal Stretch? He couldn't get the move on with that gut. He looked positively pregnant, and this is coming from a Regal fan.


Who cares? He's just a manager, not a wrestler. He'll probably be wearing a suit most of the time...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Ithil said:


> Here we go with that absolute crap again. Back up your words for once, and actually take into context the fact that Punk was never the main event as champion, Cena was. Yet somehow you don't blame Cena for this supposed "tailspin", you blame the guy that wasn't the focus of the show.


Punk was a flop as Champion. Get your head out of the sand.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Punk was a flop as Champion. Get your head out of the sand.


You're doing it again. Again and again and again.

"Punk was not the focus as champion"
"u stupid, punk is stupid".

Every time, just in different words.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Punk was a flop as Champion. Get your head out of the sand.


Punk was a flop as a flop

they booked him as a fucking flop. When he was in feuds that mattered then things weren't bad. 
Rock, Jericho, Cena.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Ithil said:


> You're doing it again. Again and again and again.
> 
> "Punk was not the focus as champion"
> "u stupid, punk is stupid".
> 
> Every time, just in different words.


So he was a success? Which is it?

He wasn't a good champion. Cena had a lot of focus but evidently Punk did not help the ratings. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> So he was a success? Which is it?
> 
> He wasn't a good champion. Cena had a lot of focus but evidently Punk did not help the ratings. It's not rocket science.


How is the guy that isn't ever the focus as a champion supposed to be a good champion? Punk did what he could with the thankless role he was given, to have excellent matches every month on PPV that got barebones stories while Cena main evented th PPV with such abortions as vs John Lauranitis.

It wasn't "a lot" of focus, it was ALL the focus. Nothing changed, Cena was the main event, always, it was him on the cover of everything, , him handed the main event spot at WM, Punk was given what amounted to an upper midcard spot despite being the WWE champion. Cena headlined all but TWO PPVs in 2012, one of which he was injured for.

I'm tired of people mindlessly blaming Punk for "ratings" when they can't name a single instance of said ratings or apply any kind of context or in depth knowledge to them.


----------



## dolphsbrother

*is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

They're blatantly preparing for a Bryan title run.
He will win at summerslam.
Feud with Cena for another month.
Kane turns on him and they feud.
Orton with his MITB briefcase feud with him.
Heel orton may possibly take the title off him, but before it happens:
Bryan Punk feud. Face vs Face.
I'll say Orton cashes in @survivorseries at the end of an amazing punk/bryan match.
Before a winner is crowned orton comes out punts punk and rko's bryan for the win.
During the rematch Bryan is screwed by Wyatt.
Bryan Wyatt feud non title.
Orton Punk feud.
Orton drops the title to Lesnar at Royal Rumble.
American Badass Taker returns and wins the Rumble.
Mania:
Brock vs Taker Streak vs WWE title
Cena vs Rock III heel turn 
Mcmahon vs HHH street fight for company control
Wyatts vs Shield
Bryan vs Punk for the WHC (how's that for bringing prestige back to the title)
Shaemus vs Orton

How's my booking forecast going?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

ok.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

No they're not. They're making it seem like he's for sure gonna win it to so it's surprise when Sheamus wins it.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I think Punk haters are a flop.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Punk was a flop as Champion. Get your head out of the sand.


So that's they trusted him to hold it for 434 days? Something even Cena hasn't done?


...pretty soon we'll be talking about how Sammartino was a flop


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

It's ok.

Although Orton will never win another world title AS HE IS ON HIS SECOND STRIKE.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the wwe title.... WHC is better for him.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

The first part? maybe, but the next parts? no chance


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> It's ok.
> 
> Although Orton will never win another world title AS HE IS ON HIS SECOND STRIKE.


bookmarked, when he wins, will mail it to you in a frame.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the wwe title.... WHC is better for him.


he is above the intercon...i mean whc right now, he already held that belt, natural progression dictates given his popularity among the live paying audience he should eventually hold the wwe title


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> bookmarked, when he wins, will mail it to you in a frame.


I'll take you up on that bet.


----------



## Fru

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

You should learn never to call WWE as "blatantly preparing" to do anything, we're never right


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

*I highly doubt that's going to happen.

I mean everything after Daniel Bryan wins the WWE Championship, that might happen.*


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*



Dunmer said:


> No they're not. They're making it seem like he's for sure gonna win it to so it's surprise when Punk wins it.


Fixed for my preference.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



World's Best said:


> *So that's they trusted him to hold it for 434 days?* Something even Cena hasn't done?
> 
> 
> ...pretty soon we'll be talking about how Sammartino was a flop


Not really relevant to the fact he wasn't a draw. Diesel had a 358 day reign so by your logic he was also trusted to hold the belt and cannot be called a flop..


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Ithil said:


> Here we go with that absolute crap again. Back up your words for once, and actually take into context the fact that Punk was never the main event as champion, Cena was. Yet somehow you don't blame Cena for this supposed "tailspin", you blame the guy that wasn't the focus of the show.


Excuses, excuses, excuses. The way you bitch and moan about Punk needing to be respected is...wait a minute...CM is that you? Hey pal. You still suck at a major part of your job. Learn to draw in a crowd while working with someone below you once in your life.



World's Best said:


> So that's they trusted him to hold it for 434 days? Something even Cena hasn't done?


They did that at Rock's request, not because they really believed in Punk.




Hannibal Lector said:


> Not really relevant to the fact he wasn't a draw. Diesel had a 358 day reign so by your logic he was also trusted to hold the belt and cannot be called a flop..


Diesel and Punk have a lot in common. 2 over hyped flops with giant egos and opinions of themselves, yet lead a multi decades old company to some of its lowest points.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Happenstan said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses. The way you bitch and moan about Punk needing to be respected is...wait a minute...CM is that you? Hey pal. You still suck at a major part of your job. Learn to draw in a crowd while working with someone below you once in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> They did that at Rock's request, not because they really believed in Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel and Punk have a lot in common. 2 over hyped flops with giant egos and opinions of themselves, yet lead a multi decades old company to some of its lowest points.


Why do people who do this tired bashing of Punk ALWAYS avoid addressing the issue that he was legitimately kept at the number 2 spot at best during his reign? Instead they insult the other person in the argument and blindly throw out comparisons with past wrestlers and talk about ratings with no context or thought.

Cena main evented all but two PPVs in 2012, one of which he was injured for. Address that when you talk about Punk supposedly being "a flop" as champion. Cena's storylines main evented nearly every RAW in 2012. Address that. Cena remained the face of the company throughout the entire period. Address that.

Don't just toss out some cheap insults and say over and over again "Punk is stupid head" or whatever. Explain how Punk is supposed to be a "flop" as champion representing the company, when he WASN'T allowed to represent the company at all, and instead it was just Cena as usual. Why doesn't Cena, as face of the company, get the blame for overall ratings declining in the eight years he's been on top?


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Bryan haters are laughable at this point


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Osize10 said:


> Bryan haters are laughable at this point




Not as funny as the crap that comes out of his marks mouths.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Not as funny as the crap that comes out of his marks mouths.


It's actually way more funny. The "crap" that comes out of his marks mouth is true. The shit that comes out of his haters mouth is just... hilarious.

So i appreciate his haters for making me laugh all the time :


----------



## AJLeeFanForever

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

WWE better make him champ. Bryan deserves it!


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Not as funny as the crap that comes out of his marks mouths.


Exhibit A everyone


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Ithil said:


> Why do people who do this tired bashing of Punk ALWAYS avoid addressing the issue that he was legitimately kept at the number 2 spot at best during his reign? Instead they insult the other person in the argument and blindly throw out comparisons with past wrestlers and talk about ratings with no context or thought.
> 
> Cena main evented all but two PPVs in 2012, one of which he was injured for. Address that when you talk about Punk supposedly being "a flop" as champion. Cena's storylines main evented nearly every RAW in 2012. Address that. Cena remained the face of the company throughout the entire period. Address that.
> 
> Don't just toss out some cheap insults and say over and over again "Punk is stupid head" or whatever. Explain how Punk is supposed to be a "flop" as champion representing the company, when he WASN'T allowed to represent the company at all, and instead it was just Cena as usual. Why doesn't Cena, as face of the company, get the blame for overall ratings declining in the eight years he's been on top?


I don't avoid Punk being number 2. Check my post history CM. I've talked about your number 2 spot *many many many* times. As I've said before, Cena will always be #1 and there is a locker room full of people who would gladly take that #2 spot. If you can't do your job because you are 1 place below the top spot in a company of hundreds you should go fuck yourself and retire because that is utterly pathetic.

I've also said Cena has lost whatever magic touch he used to have. Again, a little prep work would have saved you a ton of embarrassment....like you experienced in your matches at Payback and against PTP Monday before last.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Not as funny as the crap that comes out of his marks mouths.


Since when is telling the truth and stating the obvious considered crap?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Dunmer said:


> Since when is telling the truth and stating the obvious considered crap?




"Daniel Bryan should be face of the company"

Completely laughable. And I've heard that from countless people on here.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> "Daniel Bryan should be face of the company"
> 
> Completely laughable. And I've heard that from countless people on here.


Nothing laughable about it. Daniel Bryan should be the face of the company. He's already got a spot on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Dunmer said:


> Nothing laughable about it. Daniel Bryan should be the face of the company. He's already got a spot on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling.




:lmao :lmao :lmao

A face of the company actually has to have charisma and actual mic skills. Not a bearded midget who screams yes or no. How fucking cleaver.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> "Daniel Bryan should be face of the company"
> 
> Completely laughable. And I've heard that from countless people on here.


What are you gonna do with yourself after Bryan wins the title at Summerslam? 365 days doomy. 365 days of ass lathering fun.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Jesus christ people think he should be the face of the company?
They'd genuinely become more of a laughing stock in markets that are already heavily UFC favouring.

By all means, give him the big belts, preferably multiple times, but jesus christ he isn't face of the company material.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

The WWE title is a big accomplishment, still need to see to believe. Depends if they want to give John Cena a bigger reign than CM Punk lol.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Dunmer said:


> Nothing laughable about it. *Daniel Bryan should be the face of the company.* He's already got a spot on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling.


Under what basis exactly? 

He should go over Cena and he should go over clean.

But face of the company? Seriously?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Under what basis exactly?
> 
> He should go over Cena and he should go over clean.
> 
> But face of the company? Seriously?


I don't say that he should be face of the company but with that logic we will never have the next face of the company.They should book a guy who connects with the majority of the crowd and his is talented as the face of the company in the next one or two years.

They can't depend on Cena all the time and the majority of the fans are tired of him..


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> A face of the company actually has to have charisma and actual mic skills. Not a bearded midget who screams yes or no. How fucking cleaver.


He's got both. Don't be jealous because Daniel Bryan is 210 pounds of muscle, steel and sex appeal.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

...Too good to be true, man.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Re: is it as obvious to the rest of you?*

i'm still not 100% D Bryan is gonna win the title, let alone the rest!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Dunmer said:


> He's got both. Don't be jealous because Daniel Bryan is 210 pounds of muscle, steel and sex appeal.


He's got nowhere NEAR enough to carry a promotion. At his absolute best he's totally average.



> He's already got a spot on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling.


Hogan, Austin, Rock.....Daniel Bryan. Get the hell outta here.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's got nowhere NEAR enough to carry a promotion. At his absolute best he's totally average.
> 
> 
> 
> Hogan, Austin, Rock.....Daniel Bryan. Get the hell outta here.


Hogan and Rock aren't good enough to be on there. It's an insult to Bryan and Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Dunmer said:


> Hogan and Rock aren't good enough to be on there. It's an insult to Bryan and Austin.


They aren't good enough, but the "Mt. Rushmore of wrestling" has nothing to do with talent, it's about who was the biggest star. Daniel Bryan wouldn't make it onto 20 additional Mt Rushmore's let alone the only one.

Now, if it was the Mt Rushmore of boring Indy geeks, he'd be a shoe in.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Pyro's just getting mad Wade Boring or Christian isn't being pushed.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I could see Bryan winning MitB....Henry beating Cena to win the title at MitB and the show ending with Bryan running down the ramp and stopping right before he gets in and he just starts yelling YES, YES YES....next night on Raw Cena and Henry have a rematch for the title with it ending in a double DQ and Bryan cashing in.....Summerslam would be a triple threat Bryan/Cena/Henry for the title with Bryan retaining (and pinning Henry or making him tap) and Cena winning the title back from Bryan at NoC......I really don't see Bryan beating Cena in a one on one, non cashing in setting.....I hope I'm wrong though and Bryan wins MitB, cashes in and beats Cena (clean) at Summerslam with a head butt off the top and gets a good 6 month title run.....he has earned it


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



McQueen said:


> Pyro's just getting mad Wade Boring or Christian isn't being pushed.


I'm fine with Christian not being pushed, he got what I wanted out of it. Barrett not being pushed doesn't change the fact that Bryan is a boring Indy geek. He was a boring Indy geek when Barrett was the top heel in the company and he's been one after.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Bryan...boring?

:bs:


----------



## insanitydefined

Dunmer said:


> Hogan and Rock aren't good enough to be on there. It's an insult to Bryan and Austin.


That's enough internet for you today young man, put the keyboard away and stop embarrassing yourself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's actually way more funny. The "crap" that comes out of his marks mouth is true. The shit that comes out of his haters mouth is just... hilarious.
> 
> So i appreciate his haters for making me laugh all the time :


If "the haters" telling his delusional fanbase factual things like that Bryan can't cut a promo to save his life makes you laugh then ok. i guess laughing at your own delusions can be funny sometimes.

link me a good Bryan promo with one ounce of intensity or gripping story telling in it. oh wait. BRYAN HIMSELF EVEN ADMITS THAT HE CAN'T DO THAT. 

lol i just laughed at his blind sheep marks.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Bryan outside of the ring IS boring. Seriously the stupid yes or noo chants isn't entertaining. I would say Bryan isn't even top 10 on the mic currently


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Dunmer comes off as your typical deluded Bryan mark, or maybe he's just gimmick posting, who knows. People shouldn't get so bothered by what he has to say.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

TO be honest Wade Barrett would have been a badass character if he gets booked as a guy that can kick 4 or 5 guys asses in the ring, he has the background of being a badass street boxer that got stabbed in the back and still managed to get out alive with the money. What to not like about that? Its hard not to think that was badass. Wade Barrett "Tweener" for the win, but he needs more moves and better finisher tho.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Zig-Kick. said:


> Jesus christ people think he should be the face of the company?
> *They'd genuinely become more of a laughing stock in markets that are already heavily UFC favouring*.
> 
> By all means, give him the big belts, preferably multiple times, but jesus christ he isn't face of the company material.


Why would UFC fans find the guy that trains at Randy Couture's gym more laughable than this guy?


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

DB's getting built up so they can feed him to cena. Just like everyone else. SS will be a disappointment


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I can see it being a reality but first's things first.... Let's see him win the MITB first before we jump the gun.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



SJFC said:


> Why would UFC fans find the guy that trains at Randy Couture's gym more laughable than this guy?


He is laughable because of his size DUH...
John Cena and Ryback RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Also repped!


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Hey guys did you know Bryan Danielson isn't credible b/c he is boring and lacks size? and did you know Daniel Bryan isn't credible because he is a jobber to the stars and can't draw?

Guys did you know CM Punk is the best in the world? And also Dolph Ziggler steals the show! I can't believe it!

Hopefully that Mark Henry puts that John Cena in his hall of pain!!

#IWC 2013


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Deptford said:


> If "the haters" telling his delusional fanbase factual things like that Bryan can't cut a promo to save his life makes you laugh then ok. i guess laughing at your own delusions can be funny sometimes.
> 
> link me a good Bryan promo with one ounce of intensity or gripping story telling in it. oh wait. BRYAN HIMSELF EVEN ADMITS THAT HE CAN'T DO THAT.
> 
> lol i just laughed at his blind sheep marks.


Oh noooooooo....I forgot......PROMOZZZZZZZZZZZ


Because the 10th Mark henry promo was just as interesting as the first!

Mark Henry vs Cena gets 3.5 stars because Mark Henry cut a PROMO!!! and swerved us! 


Oh Joy!


PIPEBOMZZZZZZZZZZZ FOR EVERYONE LALALALALALALA


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



SJFC said:


> Why would UFC fans find the guy that trains at Randy Couture's gym more laughable than this guy?


Because like it or not, John Cena looks like a wrestler, he looks like he works out more than is physically possible, and looks like he could kick 90% of peoples asses.

Whereas Daniel, though he actually knows martial arts and all that jazz, looks like your average dude with better muscle tone.

Wrestling is about being larger than life, and the face of the company must personify that, Daniel simply doesn't.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Osize10 said:


> Hey guys did you know Bryan Danielson isn't credible b/c he is boring and lacks size? and did you know Daniel Bryan isn't credible because he is a jobber to the stars and can't draw?
> 
> Guys did you know CM Punk is the best in the world? And also Dolph Ziggler steals the show! I can't believe it!
> 
> Hopefully that Mark Henry puts that John Cena in his hall of pain!!
> 
> #IWC 2013


Ahh, someone who's in the IWC who doesn't agree with the IWC's supposed overall opinions, how unique and interesting.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Zig-Kick. said:


> Ahh, someone who's in the IWC who doesn't agree with the IWC's supposed overall opinions, how unique and interesting.


Just as interesting as your larger than life model of wrestling. I can't wait!


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Osize10 said:


> Just as interesting as your larger than life model of wrestling. I can't wait!


I don't want my guy to be face of the company because he's not cut from the right cloth.
Neither is yours, get over it.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Zig-Kick. said:


> Because like it or not, John Cena looks like a wrestler, he looks like he works out more than is physically possible, and looks like he could kick 90% of peoples asses.
> 
> Whereas Daniel, though he actually knows martial arts and all that jazz, looks like your average dude with better muscle tone.
> 
> Wrestling is about being larger than life, and the face of the company must personify that, Daniel simply doesn't.


This. As much as people love Bryan around here, the face of the company of the biggest wrestling promotion in the world that markets larger than life stars, can't be a 5ft 8 guy with a homeless man's beard and a shitty haircut. And the UFC comparisons are stupid because this isn't the UFC.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Zig-Kick. said:


> I don't want my guy to be face of the company because he's not cut from the right cloth.
> Neither is yours, get over it.


Ah ok I'm over it.

Especially b/c I never stated I wanted my guy to be face of the company in the first place.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

If Daniel Bryan becomes WWE Champion and the ratings stay steady or even go up I'll give him a ton of credit then. But what if he becomes WWE Champion and the ratings falter? What will his supporters say then? Personally I don't think he's the right guy to carry the company as the new top babyface. 

But in the event he becomes WWE Champion and the ratings fall what will you say? Because like it or not and the end of the day it's about drawing. You can't sit there and claim Daniel Bryan should be the new #1 face of the WWE if he can't draw. And judging the dismal ratings for his big moment he's off to a lousy start as the potential "new top face" of the WWE.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*










Because body,height,ratingzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Well gee, here are the options. 

Either Bryan wins, fulfilling the built up storyline and direction for Bryan while also make the fans happy in the process since they love Bryan to pieces. 

Or

We can have Cena win again and continue to bore the fuck out of us. 


Gee, so hard to choose there. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

So I already know what the excuse will be if Bryan becomes champion and doesn't draw -- Who cares about ratings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

WWE title win or not, he's not going to be the top babyface anyway. Cena will still keep that role for years to come. Just because he may win the WWE Title and hold it for a few months doesn't suddenly mean he's going to become the top dog, that just ridiculous to think that will happen.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



TripleG said:


> Well gee, here are the options.
> 
> Either Bryan wins, fulfilling the built up storyline and direction for Bryan while also make the fans happy in the process since *they love Bryan to pieces*.
> 
> Or
> 
> We can have Cena win again and continue to bore the fuck out of us.
> 
> 
> Gee, so hard to choose there. Decisions, decisions....


Did you not see half the audience not react to him when he beat Orton or last Monday when half the audience wasn't reacting to him? Ever since he started feuding with Orton he hasn't been able to get the majority of fans to cheer for him.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So I already know what the excuse will be if Bryan becomes champion and doesn't draw -- Who cares about ratings!!!!!!!!


Man i don't care about ratings,i care about wrestling in general.Either is TNA,indies,Japan or WWE..I want to be entertained not to invest in the WWE..


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



JamesK said:


> Man i don't care about ratings,i care about wrestling in general.Either is TNA,indies,Japan or WWE..I want to be entertained not to invest in the WWE..


Bro I totally get this. But it's about business. Why do you think the McMahons are back on TV? It's because USA knows they bring in ratings. If WWE didn't care about business and only catered to fans that value in ring work they would be struggling big time. If you watch WWE you have to accept the fact that they are in business to entertain, but most of all to make money.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> If Daniel Bryan becomes WWE Champion and the ratings stay steady or even go up I'll give him a ton of credit then. But what if he becomes WWE Champion and the ratings falter? What will his supporters say then? Personally I don't think he's the right guy to carry the company as the new top babyface.
> 
> But in the event he becomes WWE Champion and the ratings fall what will you say? Because like it or not and the end of the day it's about drawing. You can't sit there and claim Daniel Bryan should be the new #1 face of the WWE if he can't draw. And judging the dismal ratings for his big moment he's off to a lousy start as the potential "new top face" of the WWE.


so can you explain why Punk got 435 days or whatever with the belt? B/c I don't recall any record breaking numbers. Maybe I'm wrong though, so please enlighten me.


Can you get it past you some of us are fans of good wrestling and just want to see Bryan wrestle in the wwe...and a wwe champinship is just icing on the cake at this point? B/c if there's one thing Bryan has done, it's that he's proven to make all sorts of match ups entertaining as fuck. His reputation speaks for itself.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Bro I totally get this. But it's about business. Why do you think the McMahons are back on TV? It's because USA knows they bring in ratings. If WWE didn't care about business and only catered to fans that value in ring work they would be struggling big time. If you watch WWE you have to accept the fact that they are in business to entertain, but most of all to make money.


Yeah i agree that the WWE is a million dollar company and i agree with them to push a wrestler that he can make them a ton of money. I just don't agree with many posters that the choose business over talent. That's all. I have not an issue with you i am just saying..


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Osize10 said:


> so can you explain why Punk got 435 days or whatever with the belt? B/c I don't recall any record breaking numbers. Maybe I'm wrong though, so please enlighten me.
> 
> 
> Can you get it past you some of us are fans of good wrestling and just want to see Bryan wrestle in the wwe...and a wwe champinship is just icing on the cake at this point? B/c if there's one thing Bryan has done, it's that he's proven to make all sorts of match ups entertaining as fuck. His reputation speaks for itself.


B/C WWE wanted Punk to drop the title to Rock. There were reports of them worrying about the ratings. But I think there mindset was that they would deal with the bad ratings just to get to the Rumble where he would drop the title to Rock. 

Daniel Bryan's matches are not entertaining as fuck. I watched Aries/Sabin from Thursday and that match was ENTERTAINING AS FUCK! Daniel Bryan is a good technical wrestler but the dude does the same old tiring moves -- About 12 pandering YES kicks, flip over the ropes (using his hand to balance :argh, Surfboard stretch.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> B/C WWE wanted Punk to drop the title to Rock. There were reports of them worrying about the ratings. But I think there mindset was that they would deal with the bad ratings just to get to the Rumble where he would drop the title to Rock.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's matches are not entertaining as fuck. I watched Aries/Sabin from Thursday and that match was ENTERTAINING AS FUCK! Daniel Bryan is a good technical wrestler but the dude does the same old tiring moves -- About 12 pandering YES kicks, flip over the ropes (using his hand to balance :argh, Surfboard stretch.


There we go...it'd be alot easier if you just admitted you hate his wrestling style so you feel necessary to hijack every thread and preach about ratings.

Repetition in wrestling is a great thing. It builds connection. Bryan mixes it up in most of his matches. if you think he does the same tiring moves, it's better just to admit you don't like the guy. There's a reason Bryan is where he is, and Aries and Sabin are where they are. B/c I've watched Aries at his height in TNA, and he fails to build much logic or emotional investment in his wrestling. He'd have a lot of work to do to jump to the WWE. Someone preaching about ratings should notice these things.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

So because someone doesn't find his matches entertaining as fuck, they hate his style?

Bryan's a good wrestler but most of his TV matches are forgettable due to being restricted in the ring and using the same old formula in matches. Wrestling the same guys each week doesn't help either. When he brings it in big PPV matches then his matches are very entertaining (his matches vs Sheamus at Extreme Rules and Punk at Over The Limit are examples of this).


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I think D Bry should win but with RVD coming back its pretty much a given who's going to win


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Ithil said:


> Here we go with that absolute crap again. Back up your words for once, and actually take into context the fact that Punk was never the main event as champion, Cena was. Yet somehow you don't blame Cena for this supposed "tailspin", you blame the guy that wasn't the focus of the show.


He's part right. You're right in that you can't just blame Punk, and are partially right about main events. Cena main evented PPVs, but did not always main event Raws. Punk had the main storyline and the most air time, so that kinda trumps Cena just having the last match in a 15 minute timeslot, and maybe a 5 minute promo, vs Punk's typical 15 minute promo, 15-20 minute match timeslot, and 4-5 replays + announcers talking about him/backstage fallout of his story. Dude's right about that part.

Still, I see WWE giving the title back to Punk. WWE's been catering the show towards people that like Punk, like Shield, like Bryan, etc. Catering to IWC basically. Cena is one of the only things they do anymore than IWC doesn't like, so I'm not seeing Punk not getting the title back. He's definitely gonna get it back, and will probably win the RR (then at WM) when it comes around if he isn't champ again by then.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Punk was a flop as Champion. Get your head out of the sand.


How do you know? Do you have knowledge on how much CM Punk negatively impacted the money coming in for the WWE during his title reign?

I'm not a big fan of him, but I'm not gonna say he was a flop champion. If anything, Del Rio was a flop compared to Punk.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Some nitwit said he "does the same tiring moves". Even if I fell for that troll tactic, which is a outright compost of utter bullshit, considering this place acts like Cena/Punk matches are the same level of Rey/Eddie or Owen/Bret, you can't be serious. He can wrestle the same match over and over again..guess fucking what though? He doesn't fuck up and it looks excellent. The striking, the timing, the pacing, the hot tags, the selling in submissions, the leg work, the counters..he's a excellent ring general. He's untouchable right now. By anyone. Aries and Sabin and their spots included. He used to school Aries all the time years ago so that's nothing new and you can go look that up on Youtube whenever you can find time between the whining and bitching which seems to be the norm in this post "Pipe Bomb" era.

Shawn Michaels WISHES he could of been this good week in and week out without WWE hype to make his matches seem legit in history.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Nostalgia said:


> So because someone doesn't find his matches entertaining as fuck, they hate his style?
> 
> Bryan's a good wrestler but most of his TV matches are forgettable due to being restricted in the ring and using the same old formula in matches. Wrestling the same guys each week doesn't help either. When he brings it in big PPV matches then his matches are very entertaining (his matches vs Sheamus at Extreme Rules and Punk at Over The Limit are examples of this).


As was his matches with Rollins, his domination of Ryback, and his punk out of Swagger. Wake up.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Did you not see half the audience not react to him when he beat Orton or last Monday when half the audience wasn't reacting to him? *Ever since he started feuding with Orton he hasn't been able to get the majority of fans to cheer for him.*


Maybe because they're split between the two seeing as they're both faces, maybe leaning a little more toward Orton. Someone has to turn to have a clear face/heel dynamic...though they may still cheer Orton anyway, Bryan, however, will be cheered more if he is a clear face.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



SinJackal said:


> He's part right. You're right in that you can't just blame Punk, and are partially right about main events. Cena main evented PPVs, but did not always main event Raws. Punk had the main storyline and the most air time, so that kinda trumps Cena just having the last match in a 15 minute timeslot, and maybe a 5 minute promo, vs Punk's typical 15 minute promo, 15-20 minute match timeslot, and 4-5 replays + announcers talking about him/backstage fallout of his story. Dude's right about that part.


Let's see if Ithil responds to that. I won't hold my breath.



SinJackal said:


> Still, I see WWE giving the title back to Punk. WWE's been catering the show towards people that like Punk, like Shield, like Bryan, etc. Catering to IWC basically. Cena is one of the only things they do anymore than IWC doesn't like, so I'm not seeing Punk not getting the title back. He's definitely gonna get it back, and will probably win the RR (then at WM) when it comes around if he isn't champ again by then.


No, I meant Punk won't get the title back this year. Which if your scenario holds true means you agree with me. Next year around Mania would be a proper time to put the belt back on him, but he won't headline Mania. Not with the match up potential they got. *IF* Punk wins the rumble he could end up being the first match of the night like the past 2 RR winners (Edge, Sheamus) were. That would probably kill him so I imagine he'd turn down that kind of "push."


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Osize10 said:


> Oh noooooooo....I forgot......PROMOZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> Because the 10th Mark henry promo was just as interesting as the first!
> 
> Mark Henry vs Cena gets 3.5 stars because Mark Henry cut a PROMO!!! and swerved us!
> 
> 
> Oh Joy!
> 
> 
> PIPEBOMZZZZZZZZZZZ FOR EVERYONE LALALALALALALA


Promos matter. Almost more than wrestling in the WWE. 
It's called building an interesting storyline. It's a large part of what separates the good from the great. 
You're very mad. I'm sorry your boy is dry as fuck.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Deptford said:


> Promos matter. Almost more than wrestling in the WWE.
> 
> You're very mad. I'm sorry your boy is dry as fuck.


Oh yes I'm very angry....arrrrgggghhhhhh. PISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Promos matter to who? The twelve year olds? The WWE universe? WWE officials? IWC standards? You? Who do they matter to? Me? The wrestling Gods? Jesus? Lord Punk? Whose standards? Please explain to me this golden code. 


Please explain to me why a 25 year old male would care what some tv writer has written for a wrestler? Why would I be more interested in that than action in and around the ring? If I've followed a wrestler for 7 years, why should I abandon him b/c Mark Henry oh so swerved the IWC from a mile away? Or Punk dropped his 150th pipe bomb? Or Chris Jericho calls himself the best yet again and wants to fight Punk b/c they are the "best in the world herp de diddly herp derp" Or John Cena stands in the ring and does his best Guy Smiley impression? 


For the definition of dry, please rewatch any Cena - Rock promo from the last two years. Santino Marella achieved more emotional investment in his chamber match than Rock or Cena ever could have had they been giving a live mic for two years 24/7.

No from my point of view, promos don't matter. And judging by today's crowd reactions, I'd argue wwe is in need for some more quality wrestling and less repetitive stroking of the mic. Stronger booking matters, something sorely lacking from today's product.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

you cut out the part of my post explaining your answer. 

promos build storylines. 

Did Bryan and Punk have a good match at OTL last year? yes. did I care about it ONE SINGLE BIT outside of wanting to see the in-ring performance. nope. 
you can only watch someone wrestle for practically no reason whatsoever for so long.

I don't understand why you even watch WWE if you don't want storylines or any type of emotional investment in a match. Go watch indy promotions instead of thinking that the entire landscape of the wwe that they have had for decades should change because Bryan can wrestle so good LOL. 
What would the AE have been without any story lines? 

You're like going off on things i haven't even said and presuming I'm a brainless fuck just because I have Cm Punk in my avi and OTHER PEOPLE are currently obsessed with Henry's promo. gtfo how old are you?


Also, I'm not arguing that Cena or Ziggler or most of the people you mentioned can cut good promos. The WWE definitely needs better talkers. They're sorely lacking in both departments at the moment. Well, they actually have talented talkers and talented wrestlers but they don't utilize either to anywhere near their full potential. 
summary of that: you're putting words into my mouth. I never said anything about half of the wrestlers you mentioned or specifically named any current wrestler.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Lol at this thread becoming about Punk...just goes to show


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



FreakyZo said:


> Lol at this thread becoming about Punk...just goes to show


That Punk's marks are douche bags like their hero; desperately trampling over other superstars threads in order to cement a legacy for a mid level player at best? I agree completely.


----------



## Toad84

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Yeah on WWE 13.


Even then it takes a cheat code.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

*Deptford*-you cut out the part of my post explaining your answer. 

promos build storylines. 

Did Bryan and Punk have a good match at OTL last year? yes. did I care about it ONE SINGLE BIT outside of wanting to see the in-ring performance. nope. 
you can only watch someone wrestle for practically no reason whatsoever for so long.

I don't understand why you even watch WWE if you don't want storylines or any type of emotional investment in a match. Go watch indy promotions instead of thinking that the entire landscape of the wwe that they have had for decades should change because Bryan can wrestle so good LOL. 
What would the AE have been without any story lines? 

You're like going off on things i haven't even said and presuming I'm a brainless fuck just because I have Cm Punk in my avi and OTHER PEOPLE are currently obsessed with Henry's promo. gtfo how old are you?


Also, I'm not arguing that Cena or Ziggler or most of the people you mentioned can cut good promos. The WWE definitely needs better talkers. They're sorely lacking in both departments at the moment. Well, they actually have talented talkers and talented wrestlers but they don't utilize either to anywhere near their full potential. 
summary of that: you're putting words into my mouth. I never said anything about half of the wrestlers you mentioned or specifically named any current wrestler.






Happenstan said:


> That Punk's marks are douche bags like their hero; desperately trampling over other superstars threads in order to cement a legacy for a mid level player at best? I agree completely.


:lmao. Punk's legacy is as cemented as Cena's in the eyes of the WWE and many fans whether you're a fan or not, no matter how many threads people make. No matter the topic, things seem to go back to two things: Punk, and his ability to draw.

It's annoying. Wrestlers can be captivating on the mic and in the ring, some leaning a little more in one direction than others.

Punk is probably better at mic work, while Bryan is better in the ring. Are Bryan's chances of being champion then diminished? Mic work matters in the WWE more than wrestling but above all that is MONEYYY. Both men have made the WWE lots of money or have the potential to, that's what cements a legacy.

Rock is the biggest star in WWE, even if he retired 10 years ago simply because when he shows up he brings in viewers and PPV buys. He's on the cover of their new freaking video game despite them having a decent amount of high level guys to choose from. Rock sells, Punk sells, Cena sells, maybe DB will sell if he's champ. Won't know till it happens.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

"Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Daniel Bryan, you owe me one"

- John Cena, April 2nd 2012

Yeah, Cena is definitely winning lol.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Don't be mad Bryan marks everyone knows punk is better. 

Bryan: 

In ring: 10/10
Mic skills: 6/10
Charisma: 7/10


Punk: 

In ring: 9/10
Mic skills: 10/10
Charisma: 8/10


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Don't be mad Bryan marks everyone knows punk is better.
> 
> Bryan:
> 
> In ring: 10/10
> Mic skills: 6/10
> Charisma: 7/10
> 
> 
> Punk:
> 
> In ring: 9/10
> Mic skills: 10/10
> Charisma: 8/10


Apples to oranges. They're both great. Bottom line is that Bryan is going to win the title this year. Has to.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I come in here and I see it's a CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan war, what happened here? Fans of the guys should be happy that they are both being pushed. They both came in as indy darling and are making it in WWE.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Don't be mad Bryan marks everyone knows punk is better.
> 
> Bryan:
> 
> In ring: 10/10
> Mic skills: 6/10
> Charisma: 7/10
> 
> 
> Punk:
> 
> In ring: 9/10
> Mic skills: 10/10
> Charisma: 8/10


Despite this Daniel Bryan will have to do a hell of a bad job to draw lower ratings than Punk did as WWE Champion. That 2.5 rating being the lowest non holiday rating in 15 years with Punk as champ. Good job Phil, good job. Those 10/10 mic skills and that 8/10 didn't stop Punk from being a complete ratings vacuum.

Punk can only get cheered by the older male demographic. At least Bryan can get a pop from everyone in the crowd.

I will say now Bryan has the potential to draw more in the Main Event role than Punk.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> "Daniel Bryan should be face of the company"
> 
> Completely laughable. And I've heard that from countless people on here.


I'd love for you to explain why it's not something that could work, considering all facets of Bryan.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Hannibal Lector said:


> Despite this Daniel Bryan will have to do a hell of a bad job to draw lower ratings than Punk did as WWE Champion. That 2.5 rating being the lowest non holiday rating in 15 years with Punk as champ. Good job Phil, good job. Those 10/10 mic skills and that 8/10 didn't stop Punk from being a complete ratings vacuum.
> 
> Punk can only get cheered by the older male demographic. At least Bryan can get a pop from everyone in the crowd.
> 
> I will say now Bryan has the potential to draw more in the Main Event role than Punk.




LOL, blaming punk for a scripted shows ratings. It's creatives team fault, not punk. They simply put the wwe title 2nd fiddle if cena isn't champ.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> *LOL, blaming punk for a scripted shows ratings*. It's creatives team fault, not punk. They simply put the wwe title 2nd fiddle if cena isn't champ.


What an awful retort. Can't blame Diesel. Can't blame Psycho Sid. Can't blame The Great Khali. Can't blame Jack Swagger.

It's ALL the writers 

I'm starting to get why people hate Punk. His smark fans are the worst breed in existence.

Face facts and move on. Punk wasn't a draw as WWE Champion. Alleviating him of all blame is absurd.


----------



## zxLegionxz

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

He has no build hes not a credible threat to Cena AT ALL,with some build and a good momentum sure give to him but as of right now it makes no sense for him to beat Cena


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



D-Bry is Fly said:


> No matter the topic, things seem to go back to two things: Punk, and his ability to draw.
> 
> It's annoying. Wrestlers can be captivating on the mic and in the ring, some leaning a little more in one direction than others.
> 
> Punk is probably better at mic work, while Bryan is better in the ring. Are Bryan's chances of being champion then diminished? Mic work matters in the WWE more than wrestling but above all that is MONEYYY. Both men have made the WWE lots of money or have the potential to, that's what cements a legacy.
> 
> Rock is the biggest star in WWE, even if he retired 10 years ago simply because when he shows up he brings in viewers and PPV buys. He's on the cover of their new freaking video game despite them having a decent amount of high level guys to choose from. Rock sells, Punk sells, Cena sells, maybe DB will sell if he's champ. Won't know till it happens.


Props for actually understanding my post and not getting butthurt about me questioning D-Bry's credibility as a potential WWE champ just because I have CM Punk in my avitar. 

In my mind, Bryan's lack of mic skills may be a big factor in this. It could even cause him to flop as a champion, when everyone is looking at you for what you are going to bring to the table in terms of character changes and swerves. But no, just because I like Punk, everyone assumes I came in here to shit on Bryan for not dropping pipebombs 24/7. Jesus. fpalm

I try not to talk about drawing power and money but you bring up a good point that i forgot by bringing it up. Outside of kayfabe and talking money-wise, bryan is actually a legitimate threat to Cena and right behind Punk. I've seen ratings for his matches going up steadily within the weeks, been getting make-a-wish demands, and seeling what i presume to be the third most amount of merch. So yeah, he could very well be getting that push. And who knows, maybe with more exposure, we will get to see a more well rounded performer. I'm just going off of what I've seen up until now.


----------



## fandangoing

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

If Bryan is gonna win from Cena via submission then you can say that the business is dead within 6-8 months.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



fandangoing said:


> If Bryan is gonna win from Cena via submission then you can say that the business is dead within 6-8 months.


Cena tapping out won't kill the company, that's ridiculous. You think WWE stocks would go down because of submission?


----------



## hazuki

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



fandangoing said:


> If Bryan is gonna win from Cena via submission then you can say that the business is dead within 6-8 months.


Ridiculous statement.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Warrior said:


> I come in here and I see it's a CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan war, what happened here? Fans of the guys should be happy that they are both being pushed. They both came in as indy darling and are making it in WWE.


^ This. Punk had his time with the championship, and it seems like WWE is high on Bryan. Who else in the MITB match or in the WWE in general would you like to have the belt? Cena for another few months? Punk isn't getting it, but if he did I'd be happy because I'm a fan of both. Punk's a little better with the mic, Bryan is better in the ring. Like Warrior said, these guys were thought to not even have a chance, Punk said it himself.


----------



## RobertC

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

Wake up it won't happen


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*

I am dying to see John Cena make Daniel Bryan tap out to the STF. I might pass out from screaming so loud when it happens


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



fandangoing said:


> If Bryan is gonna win from Cena via submission then you can say that the business is dead within 6-8 months.


The joke of the day..That's pal i laughed hard..


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



fandangoing said:


> If Bryan is gonna win from Cena via submission then you can say that the business is dead within 6-8 months.


The entirety of wrestling, WWE, TNA, RoH, CZW, your local bingo hall, it all depends on Cena never losing by submission. All of McMahons billions of assets depend on some guy not winning a pretend title. That is how the business works. One match can do that. Thank you for explaining this to everyone.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ This. Punk had his time with the championship, and it seems like WWE is high on Bryan. Who else in the MITB match or in the WWE in general would you like to have the belt? Cena for another few months? Punk isn't getting it, but if he did I'd be happy because I'm a fan of both. Punk's a little better with the mic, Bryan is better in the ring. Like Warrior said, these guys were thought to not even have a chance, Punk said it himself.


Punk is in a huge storyline with Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman. RVD is probably gonna be in it too. CM Punk does not need the WWE title right now. Daniel Bryan is the only option right now to win the MITB, well unless they give it to RVD and have him face Cena at Summerslam. Daniel Bryan has picked up victories against both Orton and Shield in recent weeks. Yeah, he may turn heel but that is life.

So CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar and Daniel Bryan vs John Cena might headline Summerslam. As a fan of both I got no complaints right now.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> What an awful retort. Can't blame Diesel. Can't blame Psycho Sid. Can't blame The Great Khali. Can't blame Jack Swagger.
> 
> It's ALL the writers
> 
> I'm starting to get why people hate Punk. His smark fans are the worst breed in existence.
> 
> Face facts and move on. Punk wasn't a draw as WWE Champion. Alleviating him of all blame is absurd.


Difference is, Punk can't claim to be something that they all were - the focus of the show. It was John Cena headlining all the shit. The champion was always the focus in the mid 90's, and the champion is always the focus on SmackDown. The focus was on Cena the whole time Punk was champion. When Punk was facing Daniel Bryan, Cena was slathering John Laurinaitis and Michael Cole in barbecue sauce.


----------



## CM Danielson

*Re: Daniel Bryan to Win the WWE Championship from John Cena?*



JamesK said:


> Man i don't care about ratings,i care about wrestling in general.Either is TNA,indies,Japan or WWE..I want to be entertained not to invest in the WWE..



This guy gets it! It's supposed to be entertaining for the fans it's not suppose to be a pissing contest and argument over who sells the most T-Shirts. 

I do not say this because I am a CM Punk or Brian Danielson mark, it's true I am a huge fan of theirs most would say "mark" but what I am a real true mark of is professional wrestling! And those 2 deliver the best quality of professional wrestling on a nightly basis. Cena can be the 25 time champ and I wouldn't care, I don't care about ratings, (as long as their ratings are not on the verge of getting them cancelled) as long as I'm being entertained and I'm getting my wrestling addiction fix ( I do have quite a serious problem with the amount of time I watch wrestling, and if I'm not watching talk about wrestling with you guys) that's all that matters to me.

Now I'm not saying you should be as passionate and as crazy (a little on the ridiculous side of obsession, for most it's NFL, NASCAR or soccer for me it's wrestling) about the actual show as I am, but you should at least enjoy the show instead of obsessing over how the show is doing in the ratings.

Sorry for the :topic: 

I will be super fucking excited if Bryan wins the big one, it will definitely make my top ten all-time favorite moments in professional wrestling history!


----------



## Outlaw91

*Daniel Bryan*

it's almost a year since he stopped cutting his hair and trimming his beard.It worked while he was in the tag team with Kane but now when he is pushed to the main event and maybe even to the WWE title he looks very strange,like a average size man full of unaesthetic long hair.
I don't think that's the look of the next WWE champion.
What do you think?

PS:This topic is strictly related to his image not his wrestling skills which by the way are great.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



Outlaw91 said:


> it's almost a year since he stopped cutting his hair and trimming his beard.It worked while he was in the tag team with Kane but now when he is pushed to the main event and maybe even to the WWE title he looks very strange,like a average size man full of unaesthetic long hair.
> I don't think that's the look of the next WWE champion.
> What do you think?
> 
> PS:This topic is strictly related to his image not his wrestling skills which by the way are great.


He should get a crew cut and trim the beard a bit but keep the beard long.

Like this


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

This was a good look for him.










But now he looks A LOT like teen wolf

















And that's never a bad thing!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> He should get a crew cut and trim the beard a bit but keep the beard long.
> 
> Like this


That look is amazing. Ive never seen anything DB before WWE but that look screams serious asskicker. If he had it now though then it seems he would have to get rid of the No/Yes stuff which is one of the reasons he is hugely over.


----------



## mpcdude

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

He should go back to how he looks like in my display picture.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



SoupBro said:


> That look is amazing. Ive never seen anything DB before WWE but that look screams serious asskicker. If he had it now though then it seems he would have to get rid of the No/Yes stuff which is one of the reasons he is hugely over.


He was gerat in ROH, you should check out his matches with Austin Aries. He also would come out to the final countdown which was bad ass.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

How about we stop with the Daniel Bryan need to cut his hair thread what is exactly does a main eventer look like


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

Well this thread is horribly shallow. For once WWE is looking past its track record of only picking main eventers that fit their one atypical image. Lets not encourage them!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> How about we stop with the Daniel Bryan need to cut his hair thread what is exactly does a main eventer look like


I see where the OP is coming from, his long hair and goat beard, was his gimmick when he was the funny daniel bryan. But now that he is getting more serious and becoming a bad ass, he may change his look. I wouldnt mind seeing him to go the look of the pic I posted. But if the keep his current look im fine with it. i like both.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

see my sig


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

No, keep his current look. The point is to be as different as possible, no WWE Champion has ever looked anything like that, if anything grow it longer.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



SoupBro said:


> That look is amazing. *Ive never seen anything DB before WWE but that look screams serious asskicker.* If he had it now though then it seems he would have to get rid of the No/Yes stuff which is one of the reasons he is hugely over.


This match is not from ROH but it should give you and anyone interested, a perfect glimpse into just how good Bryan can be when he's completely let loose, and how good he is at playing the ass kicker regardless of size.


----------



## THANOS

Look what I discovered, from a 2001 interview after he was released by WWE the first time.






It really is insane to see just how far he's come since then :bryan2!? I mean the guy may win the WWE Title from John Cena soon... I bet Betsy feels pretty stupid now :lol.


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

I like the huge beard and I think it gives Bryan more of a unique look personally. I want to see him grow it out even more but I can understand if he trims it down after a while.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

Forget look. The only thing that needs to change is how they bill him. Change the word "underdog" to "giant-killer". It means the same thing, but adds credibility and should create an all-around better reputation. He's got the skills to look deadly too so there isn't even a realism issue. The only difference is underdogs get their asses kicked, but everyone loves them and they always have a chance to win even though they lose most of the time. Giant-killers get their asses kicked but then kick it into second gear, whoop serious ass, and win no matter what the cost or circumstance through grittiness, toughness, and balls. The difference is a one month wwe title reign and multiple credible title reigns. 

Its really not that hard to get someone over. Minor tweaks.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



3VK said:


> Forget look. The only thing that needs to change is how they bill him. Change the word "underdog" to "giant-killer". It means the same thing, but adds credibility and should create an all-around better reputation. He's got the skills to look deadly too so there isn't even a realism issue. The only difference is underdogs get their asses kicked, but everyone loves them and they always have a chance to win even though they lose most of the time. Giant-killers get their asses kicked but then kick it into second gear, whoop serious ass, and win no matter what the cost or circumstance through grittiness, toughness, and balls. The difference is a one month wwe title reign and multiple credible title reigns.
> 
> Its really not that hard to get someone over. Minor tweaks.


One of the best posts I've read in years regarding Bryan. In fact, you need to make this it's own thread. More eyes need to see this!


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Daniel Bryan*

I much prefer Daniel's current look over his past ones. I don't know what peoples' problem is with the beard and long hair.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> This was a good look for him.


I agree with you OP, He needs to cut his hair and trim his beard if he wants people to take him seriously. The picture THANOS posted is the best DB look IMO.

But sadly, I dont think he will ever be a serious character now. He will be stuck to this yes no comedy goat character forever.

Oh and btw... he isnt winning a WWE championship against Cena, I wish he was and Im not being a pessimist but thats just not happening.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

THANOS said:


> Look what I discovered, from a 2001 interview after he was released by WWE the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is insane to see just how far he's come since then :bryan2!? I mean the guy may win the WWE Title from John Cena soon... I bet Betsy feels pretty stupid now :lol.


It's all charisma mate.Can't hold it down.Hope DA GOAT :bryan2 wins the WWE championship this sunday,and ends the reign of this boring clown!


----------



## Duke Silver

That's a pretty interesting interview. I remember hearing about Bryan potentially leaving wrestling to go back to school (in 06/07 or whenever it was). Hard times.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Vince putting down Bryan every week is leading somewhere triple h vs Bryan or Cena with vince vs Bryan with hhh.


----------



## Osize10

THANOS said:


> Look what I discovered, from a 2001 interview after he was released by WWE the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is insane to see just how far he's come since then :bryan2!? I mean the guy may win the WWE Title from John Cena soon... I bet Betsy feels pretty stupid now :lol.


Hey Thanos -

The comments that Bryan made explaining how he thought wwe was burying him are in the q&a videos with Steamboat at comic con. All over YouTube, of course


----------



## Fandanceboy

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Who better to add to the list than DB?


Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, Corey Graves, Brad Maddox, Michael Cole, Hornswoggle, Justin Roberts... pretty much anyone but the overrated garden gnome
He was perfectly fine in the midcard and if they put the title on his scrawny shoulder, that'd be the single worst decision they've made since The Miz (and considering the state of affairs, that speaks volumes)


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

He'd be a badass English teacher. "Didn't do your HW? That's it, one on one with the Dragon right now! I'll make you tap with a 2,000 word essay!"

:yes

Overrated garden gnome :lmao

I'm actually 5 ft 6, 5 ft 7 so I must really be a gnome, right? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheWFEffect said:


> Vince putting down Bryan every week is leading somewhere triple h vs Bryan or Cena with vince vs Bryan with hhh.


This.

That's why I get a kick out of when other fans are pissed at Vince "burying" Bryan when he says something about him. The fact that he is even mentioning him on TV every week shows that they are going somewhere BIG with Bryan. This is a good thing.


----------



## Fandanceboy

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Overrated garden gnome :lmao
> 
> I'm actually 5 ft 6, 5 ft 7 so I must really be a gnome, right? :lmao





















If you look like that on top of your size, yes you are a gnome


----------



## SUPER HANS

not liking the heel traits he keeps going with


----------



## Osize10

Fandanceboy said:


> If you look like that on top of your size, yes you are a gnome


If you post like the above and reference Fandango in your name, yes you are a troll


----------



## JamesK

Fandanceboy said:


> Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, Corey Graves, Brad Maddox, Michael Cole, Hornswoggle, Justin Roberts... pretty much anyone but the overrated garden gnome
> He was perfectly fine in the midcard and if they put the title on his scrawny shoulder, that'd be the single worst decision they've made since The Miz (and considering the state of affairs, that speaks volumes)


Nice try to troll us but i have seen better trolls in this thread


----------



## World's Best

Fandanceboy said:


> Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, Corey Graves, Brad Maddox, Michael Cole, Hornswoggle, Justin Roberts... pretty much anyone but the overrated garden gnome
> He was perfectly fine in the midcard and if they put the title on his scrawny shoulder, that'd be the single worst decision they've made since The Miz (and considering the state of affairs, that speaks volumes)


----------



## nevereveragainu

World's Best said:


>


yeah I know right? midcard titles are for those who legitimately would go on to win the world title


----------



## THANOS

Fandanceboy said:


> Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Christian, *Dolph Ziggler,* *Wade Barrett,* *Corey Graves,* *Brad Maddox*, *Michael Cole, Hornswoggle, Justin Roberts... pretty much anyone* but the overrated garden gnome
> He was perfectly fine in the midcard and if they put *the title on his scrawny shoulder,* that'd be the single worst decision they've made since The Miz (and considering the state of affairs, that speaks volumes)


Quite possibly one of the worst posts I've read in quite some time. What a strange day? A day where I read a goat post and a float post.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> Hey Thanos -
> 
> The comments that Bryan made explaining how he thought wwe was burying him are in the q&a videos with Steamboat at comic con. All over YouTube, of course


I saw that and it was definitely another awesome interview. Thanks for the refresher though!


----------



## jarrelka

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N1-8tTZosDU

This is the guy people used to call uncharismatic,bland,generic,boring and a bad talker. Daniel Bryan has more charisma in his left nipple then the rest of the roster has combined.


----------



## Happenstan

I'm interested to see if Bryan wrestles on Smackdown this week. He hasn't wrestled on that show since the Orton countout 3 weeks ago. It's almost like he's slowly shifting into a RAW only superstar. If that holds true, it can only bode well for Bryan's immediate future.


----------



## High_King

Happenstan said:


> I'm interested to see if Bryan wrestles on Smackdown this week. He hasn't wrestled on that show since the Orton countout 3 weeks ago. It's almost like he's slowly shifting into a RAW only superstar. If that holds true, it can only bode well for Bryan's immediate future.



I dont think Sheamus has either, think they are both jumping across. CM Punk seems like he is going to feud with ADR


----------



## Davion McCool

Guys, um...

*Daniel Bryan just beat Sheamus clean.*

Is there anything else to even add?


----------



## Bushmaster

:yes


----------



## Happenstan

High_King said:


> I dont think Sheamus has either, think they are both jumping across. CM Punk seems like he is going to feud with ADR


Yeah, but Sheamus is still traveling with the Smackdown house show tour. Bryan isn't. He's on the Raw tour.


----------



## Osize10

GOAT


----------



## rbhayek

Was that the first time Daniel Bryan has ever pinned Sheamus??? I'm impressed!


----------



## Stanford

DB's beard isn't really troll-like. It's not pointy enough.


----------



## Londrick

Happenstan said:


> I'm interested to see if Bryan wrestles on Smackdown this week. He hasn't wrestled on that show since the Orton countout 3 weeks ago. It's almost like he's slowly shifting into a RAW only superstar. If that holds true, it can only bode well for Bryan's immediate future.


They're keeping him off SD to prevent injuries. They don't want their next WWE Champion getting injured before he can fulfill his prophecy of breaking Bruno's record. #believeinthegoat


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Before anyone says DB isn't winning because he has the momentum, need I remind you that ADR killed everyone in the MITB match the week on RAW before he won it?


----------



## Osize10

Aaaaannndddd we're all fucked now...


----------



## SerapisLiber

LOL, my 6 year old niece who has never watched WWE with me before walks into the room and, with no influence from me, I shit you not, the first and only thing she said came when Bryan ran out and she said "that guy looks like a billy goat!" :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> Aaaaannndddd we're all fucked now...


The "He loses if he looks strong" thing is a myth.

You should be happy this means hes a strong face.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I'm so pissed that's how they ended raw. Was hoping for a Bryan win now it seems they go the route of orton which this board will melt down. Me included


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus was a fun match. Mr Small Package does it again.


----------



## ecabney

Osize10 said:


> Aaaaannndddd we're all fucked now...


The reverse momentum trope doesn't really mean anything going into a MITB match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

If this was the World title briefcase then I would have been more worried, but this is the WWE title briefcase. Daniel Bryan has clean wins against two former WWE Champions in Orton and Sheamus, plus ended the Shields winning streak. It seems Daniel Bryan is set up for a big program. If he doesn't win MITB then I have no clue what Daniel Bryan will be doing for the summer since Kane seems to be heading into a feud with the Wyatt family. The MITB winner is facing John Cena at Summerslam. I say give it to Daniel Bryan, since he's got lots of momentum right now.


----------



## Osize10

I want to have faith, but those assmonkey writers have burned me many times over. And the end of this raw just seemed like a massive middle finger directed at me. Freddie Prinze can suck it.


----------



## krai999

only a matter of time before vandermoxx or whatever his username is coming to post to make me more sad


----------



## RandomLurker

Osize10 said:


> I want to have faith, but those assmonkey writers have burned me many times over. And the end of this raw just seemed like a massive middle finger directed at me. Freddie Prinze can suck it.


If Bryan wins, will you stop having anxiety attacks over every little thing about Bryan and thinking how that = end of the world?


----------



## Bryan D.

RandomLurker said:


> If Bryan wins, will you stop having anxiety attacks over every little thing about Bryan and thinking how that = end of the world?


True. No need to freak out.


----------



## Nostalgia

Osize10 said:


> I want to have faith, but those assmonkey writers have burned me many times over. And the end of this raw just seemed like a massive middle finger directed at me. Freddie Prinze can suck it.


What those same assmonkey writes who made Daniel Bryan tap out Orton in the main-event of RAW - AND made Daniel Bryan beat Sheamus clean by pinfall tonight? Who ever pins Sheamus clean? 

They're pushing Daniel Bryan hard and you people still complain. Even if he doesn't win MITB, he'll likely still be pushed. Do you think they're just going to throw away all this build they've given Bryan and wins over top stars?


----------



## Osize10

RandomLurker said:


> If Bryan wins, will you stop having anxiety attacks over every little thing about Bryan and thinking how that = end of the world?


yes, b/c I clearly likened everything I said to the end of the world



Nostalgia said:


> What those same assmonkey writes who made Daniel Bryan tap out Orton in the main-event of RAW - AND made Daniel Bryan beat Sheamus clean by pinfall tonight? Who ever pins Sheamus clean?
> 
> They're pushing Daniel Bryan hard and you people still complain. Even if he doesn't win MITB, he'll likely still be pushed. Do you think they're just going to throw away all this build they've given Bryan and wins over top stars?



Sheamus match was great. Segment at the end of raw was unnecessary within the confines of the show. My right to complain about it.


----------



## ecabney

Didn't know people got so worked up over fake fighting :jordan


----------



## Duke Silver

ecabney said:


> Didn't know people got so worked up over fake fighting :jordan


Is this your first time on WF?


----------



## Happenstan

ecabney said:


> Didn't know people got so worked up over fake fighting :jordan


----------



## 2K JAY

AmDrag ending Raw again because THATS WHAT HE DOES :bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior

krai999 said:


> only a matter of time before vandermoxx or whatever his username is coming to post to make me more sad


I don't think vanboxmeer is posting today or soon because he would have posted already. Vanboxmeer only ever posts whenever Daniel Bryan loses or looks bad on WWE tv. Tonight on RAW Daniel Bryan beat Sheamus clean and ended the show taking out CM Punk and Orton, which hardly qualifies as bad. But who knows he probably thinks Daniel Bryan was booked as a jobber tonight, so van might post.


----------



## AthenaMark

Bryan or Orton is winning on Sunday...they need to do the right thing and have Bryan win..cant take Blandy or Punk getting over promoted again.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I was smiling with great enjoyment when Sheamus lost CLEAN to Bryan. That doofus wins so much that he changes nothing. The amount of wins he has would make any other talented star in WWE a far bigger star than Sheamus. Just because he has a unique look that is his entire gimmick, he has to be pushed hard.

You can tell Sheamus did not like losing, but he lost to a better talent, who is more well liked, more over and respected than him. 

Still I have to give him praise for giving us a good match, that is one thing you can rely on Sheamus to do. He may suck on the mic, but he does deliver in the ring.


----------



## RebelArch86

He looked real serious tonight, and haters are hiding.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Anyone who thought Bryan was winning MITB not sure now? It would be TOO obvious after last nights Raw...


----------



## vanboxmeer

They're still screwing around with his crowd reaction beating up people a lot of the crowd likes a lot in Punk and Orton. They're precariously walking a tight rope where that section of the audience will feel he's being pushed down their throat and are not exactly sure how to react.


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> They're still screwing around with his crowd reaction beating up people a lot of the crowd likes a lot in Punk and Orton. They're precariously walking a tight rope where that section of the audience will feel he's being pushed down their throat and are not exactly sure how to react.


:lmao


----------



## RebelArch86

vanboxmeer said:


> They're still screwing around with his crowd reaction beating up people a lot of the crowd likes a lot in Punk and Orton. They're precariously walking a tight rope where that section of the audience will feel he's being pushed down their throat and are not exactly sure how to react.


It's wrestling, not tiddly winks with the local girl scout troup. You have to go after the guys on top to get to the top. And there really isn't any top heels, b/c fans seem to cheer for everyone that's main event level and everyone gets turned face once getting there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Um why is this momentum thing, still a thing? Del Rio won the title at Payback with momentum going in.


----------



## ecabney

TakeMyGun said:


> Um why is this momentum thing, still a thing? Del Rio won the title at Payback with momentum going in.


They don't hear you, though


----------



## Heel

Bryan is now regularly opening and closing RAW/Smackdown, ended the Shield's 6-man streak and has clean wins over Orton & Sheamus. It's obvious they have massive plans for him and want to make him into a big star, so even if he doesn't win this Sunday I'm confident they have something good lined up for him.


----------



## Powers of Pain

I totally get that Bryan is super over at the moment, and I also believe WWE knows this. However being WWE and how they do love to mess with us, my gut feeling is that the way Bryan ended RAW briefcase in hand is not how MiTB is going to end, no matter how much I want it to. 

I still think Bryan is going to be pushed but part of me is really doubting he's winning Sunday now.

What should happen: Bryan wins the case and goes on to win the WWE title at Summerslam.

What I think will happen: Orton wins the case and goes on to face Cena. Orton lost his match and got flattened by Bryan with a ladder on RAW, and we all know how WWE loves dem swerves!!

Let's hope this is all a bad dream for me and Bryan wins on Sunday!


----------



## apokalypse

i have another idea beside Vince doing Bret Hart screwjob on Bryan at Summerslam, have Daniel Bryan won the MITB and cash it in on Mark Henry after he beat Cena.


----------



## thaimasker

Even If Bryan loses MITB they still obviously have good things planned for him...I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about the creative direction they will take him in.


----------



## Dragzila

Really pissed with the push they gave Bryan last night.I mean seriously,you just have him go out and take out both of them? Every member in the MITB match should have come out and end in a brawl.


----------



## validreasoning

thaimasker said:


> *Even If Bryan loses MITB* they still obviously have good things planned for him...I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about the creative direction they will take him in.


bryans not winning mitb based on last nights booking, not a chance


----------



## Bubz

Heel said:


> Bryan is now regularly opening and closing RAW/Smackdown, ended the Shield's 6-man streak and has clean wins over Orton & Sheamus. It's obvious they have massive plans for him and want to make him into a big star, so even if he doesn't win this Sunday I'm confident they have something good lined up for him.


Exactly this.


----------



## THANOS

I agree with everyone saying that we may be in luck, and Bryan may still win, even, after looking so damn dominant last night and for the past few weeks. But anyways, we do still have a Smackdown tapings, where they could easily have Orton clean house on everybody and ascend the ladder to pose.


----------



## Duke Silver

It's so bizarre to watch Daniel Bryan close Monday Night Raw, not once, but twice in the past three weeks. 

My brain doesn't know how to register it.


----------



## JamesK

But he doesn't bring the ratingzzzzz. The Yes chant is over and they guy has not charisma...He is a comedy jobber..


----------



## STEVALD

*RAW IS BRYAN :mark:*


----------



## Nostalgia

Heel said:


> Bryan is now regularly opening and closing RAW/Smackdown, ended the Shield's 6-man streak and has clean wins over Orton & Sheamus. It's obvious they have massive plans for him and want to make him into a big star, so even if he doesn't win this Sunday I'm confident they have something good lined up for him.


This. Bryan fans shouldn't need to worry about whether or not he wins MITB, because he's still getting pushed hard regardless. If Ziggler was getting the level of push that Bryan was getting now I know I wouldn't be complaining about it at all.


----------



## Cobalt

His getting a massive push right now for sure, I reckon he will win the MITB on Sunday. Regardless like it's been mentioned his regularly opening and closing both Raw and Smackdown.

He will be WWE champion very soon.


----------



## Osize10

Nostalgia said:


> This. Bryan fans shouldn't need to worry about whether or not he wins MITB, because he's still getting pushed hard regardless. If Ziggler was getting the level of push that Bryan was getting now I know I wouldn't be complaining about it at all.


Yeah reflecting on it now, you're right. Although I still expect wwe to throw him completely under the bus one day.

Even then, not booking him on ppvs would make zero sense, given what he brings out of his opponents at the very least


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

He beat the #3 and #4 baby faces CLEAN, and destroyed the #2 baby face at the end of Raw. MUST BE A BURIAL HERP DERP. Some of you Bryan fans, my god.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

thaimasker said:


> Even If Bryan loses MITB they still obviously have good things planned for him...I'm not worried about that, but I am worried about the creative direction they will take him in.


The future is most important. Rather see a loss now than a loss later that would destroy him completely. He's in a match with Punk, Orton and RVD. No one would be _too_ shocked if he lost. If he lost the big one against Cena/Henry, whoever has the title...then we sound the alarm.


----------



## Heel

TakeMyGun said:


> He beat the #3 and #4 baby faces CLEAN, and destroyed the #2 baby face at the end of Raw. MUST BE A BURIAL HERP DERP. Some of you Bryan fans, my god.


Don't forget that Vince 'hates' Bryan, which is why he's pushing him so hard on HIS show.


----------



## Londrick

TakeMyGun said:


> He beat the #3 and #4 baby faces CLEAN, and destroyed the #2 baby face at the end of Raw. MUST BE A BURIAL HERP DERP. Some of you Bryan fans, my god.


and pretty soon he'll be beating the number 1 face. :yes


----------



## JamesK

I still he will win the briefcase because i can't see anybody else doing it..


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> I agree with everyone saying that we may be in luck, and Bryan may still win, even, after looking so damn dominant last night and for the past few weeks. But anyways, we do still have a Smackdown tapings, where they could easily have Orton clean house on everybody and ascend the ladder to pose.


 Quick!!! What are tomorrow's lotto numbers?


----------



## Osize10

Happenstan said:


> Quick!!! What are tomorrow's lotto numbers?


More importantly what will happen at MITB. Should I buy?!?!?!?


Our boy D-Bry delivering again on Smackdown vs Christian. When's the last time someone has had this string of classic tv matches?


----------



## World's Best

Christian jobbing again :no:

With Daniel Bryan in the spotlight of these matches, winning to the likes of Sheamus, Orton and now Christian... I'd say he's pretty much a lock to win that briefcase. Keep his momentum going strog..


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Quick!!! What are tomorrow's lotto numbers?





Osize10 said:


> More importantly what will happen at MITB. Should I buy?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Our boy D-Bry delivering again on Smackdown vs Christian. When's the last time someone has had this string of classic tv matches?


 If I won the lotto I'd probably buy this site, among many more important things lol. I wish I had that kind of luck, but sadly I just got massively lucky here lol.

I definitely see Bryan winning the briefcase at MITB, with the last two men being RVD and Bryan, while Orton is trapped underneath the ladder and forced to watch himself lose another big one. This will factor into his long needed heel turn, and he'll interfere in one of the Bryan/Cena matches and screw Cena, leading to a feud between them both, and an eventual babyface/heel feud between him and Bryan over the WWE Title. We'll see how well that prediction goes.

Also I think the last time someone had this many amazing matches, was back when Angle and HBK were here.


----------



## CyberFlair

*THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*

Daniel Bryan is the new Hulk Hogan. Unbeatable. When he's in trouble he draws on the fans' (now called "the universe") "yes"!", "yes!" cries, and yeses up. *Watcha gonna do, the whole WWE roster, when all the little yes yessers and 12 inch worms go yessing over you!?*


----------



## The Chick Magnet

what you smokin? a shorty as the great hulk hogan? get lost


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*

It's possible if he takes Cena's spot when Cena retires or his star power fades. Bryan just needs to keep doing his thing and keep getting all the huge reactions from the fans.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*

He's got a bright future. But, I wouldn't go that far comparing him with Hulk/Hollywood Hogan. :HHH2


----------



## krai999

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*

i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


The sad part is that some people actually DO mean it...


----------



## Synax

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


bu but he is.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


He isn't? :jordan


----------



## Delbusto

I actually liked D-Bry attacking Punk and Orton, though I hope the ending doesn't mean he's not winning at MITB.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Bryan is getting the biggest push I have seen. Beating Orton is one thing at the moment (Barrett beat Orton), but to beat Sheamus clean is something that's basically unheard of. His dominance at the end of Raw doesn't spell a MITB win usually and it was almost a bit heelish but I think it all spells a title shot at Summerslam briefcase or not


----------



## Punkhead

Daniel Bryan is my current favorite wrestler in WWE. Would love to see him win WWE title. But Money in the Bank first.


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.givemesport.com/353424-triple-h-daniel-bryan-have-backstage-fallout

This been posted?


----------



## SUNDAY

TomasThunder619 said:


> Daniel Bryan is my current favorite wrestler in WWE. Would love to see him win WWE title. But Money in the Bank first.


If you want to see him win MITB so bad then just go watch MITB 2011.



wkdsoul said:


> http://www.givemesport.com/353424-triple-h-daniel-bryan-have-backstage-fallout
> 
> This been posted?


Only about 4 times...


----------



## Rasfene

Daniel bryan shouldnt win the mitb. its just too boring to win the title via the briefcase way. He should fight for no 1 contender match and keep winning matches.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


You turnin on us, boy?

Am I gonna have to get the belt????

Thou shall not turn heel in a thread about GOAT


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


He is though. Who comes close in the ring today?.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: THE IMMORTAL DANIEL BRYAN*



krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


Well no one can touch him or outperform him in the ring. And he used to do that with better wrestlers back in his Indy days..be it American, European,or Japanese.


----------



## Powers of Pain

I have to smile at those posters saying that DB could well be the next Hogan or Cena. Whatever your smoking, I'll have some.

Both Hogan and Cena got where they are because they had the whole WWF/WWE machine behind them, hell Cena still does. Daniel Bryan has got over on his own ability and personality and I'm going to enjoy his ride while it lasts. I'm a big fan but I'm also realistic enough to know that DB will never reach the heights of a Hogan or Austin or Rock or even though it pains me to say, a Cena. 

To me he will be one of the top guys in WWE for a while, and be champion, hopefully as soon as Summerslam, but I believe he will be more of a Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels level superstar when his career is finally over and I would be perfectly happy with that. But as for a new Hogan or Cena? Not happening


----------



## Osize10

Powers of Pain said:


> I have to smile at those posters saying that DB could well be the next Hogan or Cena. Whatever your smoking, I'll have some.
> 
> Both Hogan and Cena got where they are because they had the whole WWF/WWE machine behind them, hell Cena still does. Daniel Bryan has got over on his own ability and personality and I'm going to enjoy his ride while it lasts. I'm a big fan but I'm also realistic enough to know that DB will never reach the heights of a Hogan or Austin or Rock or even though it pains me to say, a Cena.
> 
> To me he will be one of the top guys in WWE for a while, and be champion, hopefully as soon as Summerslam, but I believe he will be more of a Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels level superstar when his career is finally over and I would be perfectly happy with that. But as for a new Hogan or Cena? Not happening


But he does hulk up in the ring, so what now...yeah 



jk I agree with you. Being known as an awesome wrestler with classic matches is good enough for me. His tv match run this year has been outstanding.

Plus, It's unfair now to expect Hogan to live up to GOAT's legendary career. And Cena has light years to go.

:bryan


----------



## hardyorton

Powers of Pain said:


> I have to smile at those posters saying that DB could well be the next Hogan or Cena. Whatever your smoking, I'll have some.
> 
> Both Hogan and Cena got where they are because they had the whole WWF/WWE machine behind them, hell Cena still does. Daniel Bryan has got over on his own ability and personality and I'm going to enjoy his ride while it lasts. I'm a big fan but I'm also realistic enough to know that DB will never reach the heights of a Hogan or Austin or Rock or even though it pains me to say, a Cena.
> 
> To me he will be one of the top guys in WWE for a while, and be champion, hopefully as soon as Summerslam, but I believe he will be more of a Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels level superstar when his career is finally over and I would be perfectly happy with that. But as for a new Hogan or Cena? Not happening


HBK's and Bret Hart's are far more fondly remembered then Hogan's and Warriors of this world. No one will know what heights he make. He shouldn't be in that league of big hitters but did many think Austin would have become a massive Star when he first came along. Talent always rises to the top. Bryan has it in bucket loads. I don't see him been number 1 guy but he should push for it make the fans care and want to see you and you have them for life.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

krai999 said:


> i'm starting the think that bryan is the chuck Norris of wrestling where people describe him as some wrestling god but they don't seriously mean it


Most people do mean it, and he IS a badass. :cool2


----------



## Beatles123

International SD link?


----------



## Powers of Pain

hardyorton said:


> HBK's and Bret Hart's are far more fondly remembered then Hogan's and Warriors of this world. No one will know what heights he make. He shouldn't be in that league of big hitters but did many think Austin would have become a massive Star when he first came along. Talent always rises to the top. Bryan has it in bucket loads. I don't see him been number 1 guy but he should push for it make the fans care and want to see you and you have them for life.


I actually agree with pretty much everything you posted in your reply. I certainly think more fondly of Bret and Shawn and others than I do of Hogan. I enjoyed their work much more but I also accepted their position. As you say talent will rise to the top and I know DB will have a very successful career and be a big star with hopefully many championships.

However my point was those that are trying to put him on the same level as the Hogans or Austins or as the new John Cena (god I hope not, one is enough!) are way off. And even though he will be very successful I am convinced that WWE will not make him the top guy ever. Still as you say, who knows eh?


----------



## Osize10

I posted this elsewhere, but I get a sense that mitb ppv is really hit it or quit for creative on Bryan.

Without the briefcase, I can only think of three ways getting a title shot in between now and WM.

1) Go over Punk. With Punks ego, that might never happen.

2) Kayfabe endorsement from Vince/HHH. Vince endorsing Bryan as a heel is way too contrived and HHH is playing the face...

3) Royal Rumble. I personally think this needs to happen. The time is now. I can't think of a wrestling crowd who wouldn't get behind a baby face Bryan in the rumble


Finally, Punk needs to put over Bryan within this seasonal year. Punk is nearing Cena level and represents a believable mountain for Bryan to climb. I used to think Bryan should go over Cena, but now I think Cena should end up facing Taker and Punk and Bryan should steal the show at WM, with Bryan going over Punk.

Won't happen though.


----------



## Caponex75

Huh? Punk wouldn't hesitate to put Bryan over. He even said that if there is one guy on the roster that is better than him, it's Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Osize10

Caponex75 said:


> Huh? Punk wouldn't hesitate to put Bryan over. He even said that if there is one guy on the roster that is better than him, it's Daniel Bryan.


I never said punk was stupid


----------



## Berbz

I've probably always looked at it the wrong way but I always believed that the Hogans of the world drew people into wrestling but the Shawn Michaels' and the Bret Harts kept them there. Daniel Bryan will go down as one of the best 'wrestlers' of all time, we will be talking about his in ring work years after he retires.


----------



## Beatles123

Os, eith all due respect, Punk loves Bryan and defends him in shoot promos, i do't think he has an issue letting him win.


----------



## Onehitwonder

Did anyone else notice this little chant thing going in raw daniel bryan vs. shaemus match? It was kind of like when Cena is in the ring the kids are chanting lets go cena, and grown up men chants cena sucks. But with daniel bryan the grown ups were chanting daniel bryan, and kids yes yes yes.

Kids love him as well guys. I dont know where this is going, because it all depends on Vince, but he would be dumb to stop this push, or let Cena bury him... But then again that would probably make DB even more popular.


----------



## Berbz

Bryan, Orton and Punk are the three most over guys on the roster when it comes to pretty much loved by the majority of the crowd. Imagine those three on top equally as opposed to just Cena on his own. 

A heel Orton, a Tweener Punk and a full blown face Bryan. Imagine those three feuding every now and then over the belt which one of the three would have, then it all culminates into a triple threat main event at Wrestlemania where Bryan wins the big one after years and years of hard work and dedication.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Berbz said:


> Bryan, Orton and Punk are the three most over guys on the roster when it comes to pretty much loved by the majority of the crowd. Imagine those three on top equally as opposed to just Cena on his own.
> 
> A heel Orton, a Tweener Punk and a full blown face Bryan. Imagine those three feuding every now and then over the belt which one of the three would have, then it all culminates into a triple threat main event at Wrestlemania where Bryan wins the big one after years and years of hard work and dedication.


i'd have Ambrose as top heel just because he is far more interesting than Randy Orton. other than that I like the idea.


----------



## Solefool

I'm a big Daniel Bryan fan. I have a question for you guys. Do you think Bryan should tone down his moveset during Raw and Smackdown matches (particularly the through the ropes dive and the missile dropkick off the top rope)? For one thing, to prevent injury. And secondly, I think the moves resonate more with the audience if they're performed more sparingly. Like maybe only during pay per view events.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Orton is the odds on favorite for the MITB match at 8/13. Bryan is trailing behind at 15/8. These are the same odds that had ADR winning at Payback, and no one on the forum saw that coming. Most likely someone with in WWE is trying to make some money. Sp you'd have to assume, that the pegged winner right now is Orton.


----------



## Cyon

Solefool said:


> I'm a big Daniel Bryan fan. I have a question for you guys. Do you think Bryan should tone down his moveset during Raw and Smackdown matches (particularly the through the ropes dive and the missile dropkick off the top rope)? For one thing, to prevent injury. And secondly, I think the moves resonate more with the audience if they're performed more sparingly. Like maybe only during pay per view events.


I think he should turn it up a notch, considering what he's capable of. Maybe add one or two new moves into his formula. While I always pay attention when Bryan is in the ring, I always hope he pulls off a lot more technical movesets more than just kicks and dives (although I suppose that's partially WWE's responsibility for limiting him). I think he's fine with keeping the rope dive and missile dropkick in his regular moveset on RAW and Smackdown. Plus, I'm pretty sure he can pull off most moves safely. 

He does tend to save his more technical moves for PPVs, though. Which I guess makes the PPVs more valuable in terms of viewing his in-ring skills.


----------



## Beatles123

GOAT putting on another stellar match!


----------



## Berbz

Eddie Ray said:


> i'd have Ambrose as top heel just because he is far more interesting than Randy Orton. other than that I like the idea.


Oh don't get me wrong, I love Ambrose but I was looking at it from this point and those three get the greatest reactions right now. Ambrose doesn't and that is because he hasn't been on his own and allowed that to form, but the future looks bright with Ambrose and Wyatt as future dominant heels. I just hope the booking improves to allow the new generation of superstars blossom.


----------



## erikstans07

TakeMyGun said:


> Orton is the odds on favorite for the MITB match at 8/13. Bryan is trailing behind at 15/8. These are the same odds that had ADR winning at Payback, and no one on the forum saw that coming. Most likely someone with in WWE is trying to make some money. Sp you'd have to assume, that the pegged winner right now is Orton.


Huh? What odds? 

Orton's probably last on my list of who would win that match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

erikstans07 said:


> Huh? What odds?
> 
> Orton's probably last on my list of who would win that match


The Skybet odds, ADR was insanely favored last month and NO ONE on this forum thought he was going to win. Meltzer throughout the idea that a creative member was betting on the matches to fuck with people, which seems likely.


----------



## hardyorton

anyone catch the Bryan and Christian match on Smackdowm. Excellent match between the two men, they got a "this is Awesome" chant too from the crowd. Bryan is knocking up those great TV Matches


----------



## RandomLurker

^If he does this more often and requires a gimmick name, it should be called the Bear Trap.


----------



## Londrick

RandomLurker said:


> ^If he does this more often and requires a gimmick name, it should be called the Bear Trap.


Should become his finisher with the elbows knocking out his opponent and the ref has to stop the match.


----------



## THANOS

RandomLurker said:


> ^If he does this more often and requires a gimmick name, it should be called the Bear Trap.


What an excellent post! Bryan actually loves talking about bears as well, so calling it the Bear Trap is an excellent idea that I absolutely love! Someone needs to tweet this to Bryan and see what he thinks?

Tweet this:

"Bryan, that deathlock/grounded elbows move you do should be called the Bear Trap and used more often"

Also, I would like to see him use the wristclutch face stomps, and mma elbows more often as well. I really hope that stretch of him proving he was intense, and using some of his old roh moves, didn't end with the Rollins match like it's seemed to !


----------



## Kratosx23

Dunmer said:


> Should become his finisher with the elbows knocking out his opponent and the ref has to stop the match.


Too MMAish, not dramatic enough, although the name is good. His finisher should just be that kick to the head. Perfect finisher, it actually kinda detracts from his matches when they kick out of that because I'm just not buying it, yet they tap to the weak Crossface imitation.


----------



## Beatles123

The Lebelle lock s different and actually more painful than a standard crossface.


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> The Lebelle lock s different and actually more painful than a standard crossface.


Exactly. The omoplatta lock on the arm may not look all that painful on the surface but, being a student of various martial arts myself, I can tell you it sucks and can easily brake your arm if the right stress and angles are placed on it. Then add ANY type of force at all to it like Bryan's crossface, and no matter how little force Bryan puts on the pull it adds to the shoulder stretch and you're basically in excruitating pain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If he's going to use any submission move as a finisher, it should be Cattle Mutilation. So much more painful looking than the Yes/No Lock.


----------



## Kratosx23

Still doesn't look good, no matter what it does in real life. WWE isn't real. Bad finisher, needs to change it to the head kick.


----------



## THANOS

Check out Bryan's new promo on backstage fallout after this weeks smackdown!






"I've wrestled 15 minutes with a detached retina, and 55 minutes with a separated shoulder....I won't rest until I prove that I am the toughest man in the WWE"

If his new gimmick is the NEW toughest SOB in the WWE, then consider me on board and then some :mark:. THIS is the gimmick that will make him a megastar if handled correctly. Make him a tough son of a bitch who won't stay down and will beat the shit out of anyone, regardless of size like he did to Ryback. This along with his sense of humor in some of his promos will take him straight to the top, pending WWE doesn't cut his sails.


----------



## hbkmickfan

That was a great promo and a great direction for his character going forward.


----------



## RandomLurker

Ugh, since the three years I started watching again, this would be the 3rd MitB I'll miss live. Dont know if I should read spoilers or just go right into it when I have a chance.

Gotta see Bryan winning that suitcase live man...(no jinx)


----------



## validreasoning

Beatles123 said:


> The Lebelle lock s different and actually more painful than a standard crossface.


it is yes






when bryan eventually wrestles lesnar it will be the start of something different in wwe


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> Check out Bryan's new promo on backstage fallout after this weeks smackdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've wrestled 15 minutes with a detached retina, and 55 minutes with a separated shoulders....I won't rest until I prove that I am the toughest man in the WWE"
> 
> If his new gimmick is the NEW toughest SOB in the WWE, then consider on board and then some :mark:. THIS is the gimmick that will make him a megastar if handled correctly. Make him a tough son of a bitch who won't stay down and will beat the shit out of anyone, regardless of size like he did to Ryback. This along with his sense of humor in some of his promos will take him straight to the top, pending WWE doesn't cut his sails.


I'm a Bryan supporter, but you're straight up delusional if you think he's gonna be a megastar.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

erikstans07 said:


> Huh? What odds?
> 
> Orton's probably last on my list of who would win that match


Ya know that's usually who they go with to win MITB?


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> I'm a Bryan supporter, but you're straight up delusional if you think he's gonna be a megastar.


He could be! I never said he would definitely become one, but that if handled correctly he could. Look at how he resonates with the crowd, his merch sales, and the fact that he's only been with WWE for about 4 years now, and has already overtaken many others superstars, in crowd acceptance, who are far more pushed then he is.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

THANOS said:


> He could be! I never said he would definitely become one, but that if handled correctly he could. Look at how he resonates with the crowd, his merch sales, and the fact that he's only been with WWE for about 4 years now, and has already overtaken many others superstars, in crowd acceptance, who are far more pushed then he is.


Not denying he can become huge, but megastar is overboard. Batista was widely popular, Undertaker, etc, but I wouldn't consider them megastars.. Their are only like 4 true megastars ever, I don't see Bryan becoming one, as much as I love him.


----------



## hardyorton

For me the next step is for him to win the WWE title and have a good reign as champion. If he does that he's going in the right direction.


----------



## thaimasker

Imagine if Bryan were to win MITB and cash in tonight and win...The IWC would explode.


----------



## Beatles123

Get it done, D-Bry!


----------



## APEX

Im kinda hoping he doesn't win tonight, Im a fan of his....but everyone is basically saying hes won before the match has even started. I don't want it too predictable.


----------



## THANOS

I have a really bad feeling that Bryan is going to get booed by Philly if he wins tonight , only because it means that RVD didn't win. I'm hoping they don't but I have a weird feeling..


----------



## THANOS

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Not denying he can become huge, but megastar is overboard. Batista was widely popular, Undertaker, etc, but I wouldn't consider them megastars.. Their are only like 4 true megastars ever, I don't see Bryan becoming one, as much as I love him.


I guess it depends on your definition of megastar lol. I consider Taker and Batista megastars but yeah they're definitely not the caliber on Austin, Hogan and Rock.


----------



## thaimasker

THANOS said:


> I have a really bad feeling that Bryan is going to get booed by Philly if he wins tonight , only because it means that RVD didn't win. I'm hoping they don't but I have a weird feeling..


Naw I'd think they would be pumped just seeing him back and they are a smark crowd so they have to love bryan too lol. Anyone should be fine reaction wise beside for Sheamus and mabye orton.


----------



## THANOS

thaimasker said:


> Naw I'd think they would be pumped just seeing him back and they are a smark crowd so they have to love bryan too lol. Anyone should be fine reaction wise beside for Sheamus and mabye orton.


They should, in theory, love him since ROH was based in Philly and Bryan was King of ROH.


----------



## Osize10

not feeling good about tonight. Wonder how Bryan will be booked at summerslam


----------



## thaimasker

Just remember ...even if bryan doesn't win mitb 2nite that doesn't mean he is getting buried or depushed..or can't fued for the title this year.

But we all know people will come here saying that DB is ruined or something regardless.


----------



## Londrick

Osize10 said:


> not feeling good about tonight. Wonder how Bryan will be booked at summerslam


Pre-show match against Axel or Ambrose.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

If Daniel Bryan doesn't win MITB then he is still probably gonna face Cena for the WWE title at Summerslam, although it is 99% that he will lose. Sadly it will be just to put over that Total Divas show.


----------



## Osize10

Dunmer said:


> Pre-show match against Axel or Ambrose.


 Ambrose would be a nice match


----------



## Osize10

Warrior said:


> If Daniel Bryan doesn't win MITB then he is still probably gonna face Cena for the WWE title at Summerslam, although it is 99% that he will lose. Sadly it will be to put over that Total Divas show.


yeah...i really wouldnt see the logic in feeding him to cena


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Osize10 said:


> yeah...i really wouldnt see the logic in feeding him to cent


They are probably gonna have Cena lose the title later this year, but maybe not at Summerslam. Cena and Daniel Bryan are featured in that Total Divas show so Cena, Bryan and the Bellas could do something for Summerslam. Sadly it might just be filler to promote the show.


----------



## Osize10

unbelievable that they would use bryan to once again put over divas.


----------



## thaimasker

Yep bryan is super over in philly based on the reaction he just got


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Hahaha Bryan is going back to midcard to feud with Mgillashitty of all people.


----------



## x78

So much for that main event push fpalm


----------



## ecabney

Bryan still facing Cena at Summerslam either way


----------



## hardyorton

x78 said:


> So much for that main event push fpalm


yep the most over guy on the roster is feuding for the IC title. Thanks WWE


----------



## Irish Jet

Dat IC title feud.

I don't even...


----------



## krai999

i'm done the only reason why I watched was for bryan's push now i'm going on break now again maybe for good


----------



## hardyorton

ecabney said:


> Bryan still facing Cena at Summerslam either way


I don't know seen as Axel came all out and attacked him. It seems its a IC title feud for Bryan. Even if he faces Cena and beats him Orton will cash in on Bryan.


----------



## bacardimayne

Vinny Mac can eat a big fat dick.
Curtis Ax can eat a big fat dick.
RKO can eat a big fat dick.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Damn, not sure what to think. Daniel Bryan is probably winning the IC title, but as one of the most over in that MITB, he deserved better than mid-card at this point. You have a freaking star in the making WWE, what are you doing?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

If they feed Bryan to CURTIS AXEL, I don't even know what the fuck, I'll wait till Raw before I start bitching.


----------



## Fandanceboy

Bryan headed for a IC title feud... such a great turn of events


----------



## vanboxmeer

Guess I win the bet via default.

Oh well, the fact that Orton's betting odds fluctuated greatly from massive underdog to massive favorite due to how the leakers were betting massive amounts of money on him softened the blow for me weeks ago.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Not sure where he goes from here, he will probably get pushed into a title match with cena and super cena will go over him easily sadly


----------



## Murph

Panic reaction! Blame Vince! Blame HHH! Blame the writers!

Tonight is all part of a larger storyline. They see how over Bryan is. We see how over Bryan is. Good things are coming for him, he's being featured prominently and will continue to be so. It's a shame if his next feud is with Curtis Axel, but Bryan can turn anything into gold.


----------



## Banjo

Welcome back to REALITY. Hahaha


----------



## hardyorton

Irish Jet said:


> Dat IC title feud.
> 
> I don't even...


and we all know they just want Bryan to make Axel look good. Get him some heat.


----------



## dolphsbrother

Mr.Cricket said:


> Hahaha Bryan is going back to midcard, to feud with Mgillashitty of all people.


I realize that you, like many others, are prisoner of the moment. However, don't you fret. This isn't leading to bryan vs axel. Its setting up punk/bryan vs lesnar/axel at summerslam. Orton will probably gain the the title from cena, lose it to ryback, and bryan will win it at mania after a royal rumble victory.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

IC feud...

I don't even fpalm


----------



## vanboxmeer

Murph said:


> Panic reaction! Blame Vince! Blame HHH! Blame the writers!
> 
> Tonight is all part of a larger storyline. They see how over Bryan is. We see how over Bryan is. Good things are coming for him, he's being featured prominently and will continue to be so. It's a shame if his next feud is with Curtis Axel, but Bryan can turn anything into gold.


No, it's over. They don't care about long-term projects in 2013 they often give up and change gears after a couple of weeks, and they weren't truly 100% serious about Bryan at any point. He was supposed to face Cena at MITB and they changed it due to lack of faith, and when those ratings came in for the Orton match, that sealed the deal for Vince.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

dolphsbrother said:


> I realize that you, like many others, are prisoner of the moment. However, don't you fret. This isn't leading to bryan vs axel. Its setting up punk/bryan vs lesnar/axel at summerslam. Orton will probably gain the the title from cena, lose it to ryback, and bryan will win it at mania after a royal rumble victory.


Punk vs Lesnar is kinda of a big money match. They are not going waste it in a tag team.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

They can't possibly ruin Daniel Bryan you guys. I refuse to believe it. Just wait this one out


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan Beats Orton and Sheamus Clean, and they decide to put him back in the mid card? I don't buy it just yet. IMO this gets the title off Cena to Orton in a heelish way so Orton can do the job to Bryan cleanly.


----------



## rbhayek

WWE fucks it up again. Unbelievable.


----------



## AthenaMark

Unbelievable. HHH is who you all put faith in? Saps. That big nosed piece of garbage is an idiot.


----------



## Banjo

Daniel Bryan is not worthy of being Intercontinental Champion. I hope Axel beats him clean


----------



## Osize10

Not mad he lost. 

But Curtis Axel?


----------



## TempestH

I wouldn't mind it if Bryan won the IC Title and made it look like a bigger deal. Axel just brings the belt down.


----------



## Irish Jet

There's a small hope that they just used Bryan/Axel to get Heyman out and it might not actually mean anything beyond a Bryan/Axel match on Raw, I'm hoping so at least. Still not hard to create a Cena/Bryan match from where we are, Bryan was about to win the match, he was the one who was legitimately screwed.


----------



## shought321

I think they're using his momentum to try and rebuild the IC title, pretty underwhelming.


----------



## TempestH

Warrior said:


> Damn, not sure what to think. Daniel Bryan is probably winning the IC title, but as one of the most over in that MITB, he deserved better than mid-card at this point. You have a freaking star in the making WWE, what are you doing?


I see nothing wrong with Bryan winning the IC Belt. Bryan is a hot star, but Axel is really bringing the IC Title down. I have no problem with Bryan giving the IC title a rub and making it look like a big deal again. Bryan should carry the IC Belt for a few months and raise its prestige while WWE cleans up their hot mess of a title hierarchy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Irish Jet said:


> There's a small hope that they just used Bryan/Axel to get Heyman out and it might not actually mean anything beyond a Bryan/Axel match on Raw, I'm hoping so at least. Still not hard to create a Cena/Bryan match from where we are.


That's what I was thinking, they didn't want Bryan to beat Cena clean, but they want to get the title to him, so Orton beats Cena, maybe even tomorrow, then we get Orton/Bryan down the line where they can feed Orton to Bryan cleanly. No Way does Bryan beat Sheamus and Orton CLEANLY to feud for the fucking IC Title.


----------



## Bushmaster

calm down brothers we don't know what will happen. It could very well be Orton vs DB.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Irish Jet said:


> There's a small hope that they just used Bryan/Axel to get Heyman out and it might not actually mean anything beyond a Bryan/Axel match on Raw, I'm hoping so at least. Still not hard to create a Cena/Bryan match from where we are, Bryan was about to win the match, he was the one who was legitimately screwed.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## thaimasker

vanboxmeer said:


> and when those ratings came in for the Orton match, that sealed the deal for Vince.


Which is why they made Sheamus lose clean to bryan the very next week...
Which is why he Kept the belt on Punk for so long despite low ratings alot of the time.


----------



## dolphsbrother

Mr.Cricket said:


> Punk vs Lesnar is kinda of a big money match. They are not going waste it in a tag team.


The tag team match does not waste their feud, it adds substance. Punk/Lesnar 1v1 is a WM30 match. They want to build it up as they did with Rock/Cena. As for Bryan he will main event just below the surface before securing a rumble victory and winning big at mania.


----------



## Banjo

Bryan/Axel could be a decent SummerSlam pre-show match, I guess


----------



## MajinTrunks

My prediction:

Bryan wins the title from Cena but Orton cashes in and turns heel. After a series of matches Bryan wins the title off Orton and successfully defends it until Wrestlemania XXX where he looses it to CM Punk.


----------



## Murph

To the people saying Curtis Axel is "bringing the IC title down": what? It was hardly treated with ultimate prestige the last decade or so. Curtis Axel is no worse an IC Champ than Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Cody Rhodes, The Miz etc.


----------



## SpeedStick

Daniel Bryan/CM Punk vs Curtis Axel/Brock Lesnar (Heyman Family) at SummerSlam in some type of hardcord match is the way too go... then Daniels vs Axel at night champions


----------



## WasimY

Bryan for the Rumble


----------



## Londrick

shought321 said:


> I think they're using his momentum to try and get Axel over, pretty underwhelming.


Fixed.

Better luck next year with Bryan getting a WWE title match. Maybe then the WWE will have a brief enough moment of clarity to put the title on him.



SpeedStick said:


> Daniel Bryan/CM Punk vs Curtis Axel/Brock Lesnar (Heyman Family) at SummerSlam in some type of hardcord match is the way too go... then Daniels vs Axel at night champions


The thought of that match just makes it more obvious they should've picked a better person than Axel. He's out of place in the tag match.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm pretty shocked Danielson didn't win MITB but at least they kept him looking strong by getting screwed over. It doesn't make any sense to cool him off when he's arguably the most over person in the company but if they go the route of him taking the belt off Orton instead of Cena it will all make sense.


----------



## ecabney

There's a lot of DB stans in here that are ready to commit that, but the Axel conflict could be resolved with a match tomorrow.


----------



## Omega_VIK

It made no sense for Curtis Axel to attack Daniel Bryan. WTF was that? What was that? Like I said in the ppv thread, this better not lead to a feud with Curtis Axel over the IC title.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

TempestH said:


> I see nothing wrong with Bryan winning the IC Belt. Bryan is a hot star, but Axel is really bringing the IC Title down. I have no problem with Bryan giving the IC title a rub and making it look like a big deal again. Bryan should carry the IC Belt for a few months and raise its prestige while WWE cleans up their hot mess of a title hierarchy.


Meh, he and Kane revived the tag division for almost a year. If Daniel Bryan helps the IC title then good for him, but he deserves another shot at the big belts. Also my only grief with him helping the IC title is, what happens when Daniel Bryan is no longer IC Champion? With WWEs booking it will go back to irrelevant levels no matter if he helped it gain some popularity.


----------



## TempestH

Murph said:


> To the people saying Curtis Axel is "bringing the IC title down": what? It was hardly treated with ultimate prestige the last decade or so. Curtis Axel is no worse an IC Champ than Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Cody Rhodes, The Miz etc.


The Miz is a former WWE Champion, and even though WWE has given up on him as a top contender, they still like to present him as a "star". And thus the IC belt looks more important just by him having it. Maybe if Bryan takes the IC Title from Axel, it can go back to what it was in the 80s, early 90s.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

If they do Orton/Cena at Summerslam, then Bryan needs an opponent, and Sadly, Axel is the next heel that Bryan can kill. It's not like he's gonna lose to him.


----------



## x78

WasimY said:


> Bryan for the Rumble


Fuck that, Bryan should have won the belt tonight. Strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Remember when he was US champ? Fuckin buried.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Murph said:


> To the people saying Curtis Axel is "bringing the IC title down": what? It was hardly treated with ultimate prestige the last decade or so. Curtis Axel is no worse an IC Champ than *Shelton Benjamin, Carlito,* Cody Rhodes, The Miz etc.


At least those two were very good in the ring, unlike Axel. They have put on great IC title matches.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> Meh, he and Kane revived the tag division for almost a year. If Daniel Bryan helps the IC title then good for him, but he deserves another shot at the big belts. Also my only grief with him helping the IC title is, what happens when Daniel Bryan is no longer IC Champion? With WWEs booking it will go back to irrelevant levels no matter if he helped it gain some popularity.


He's far too over for the IC belt. To feud with someone like Axel. I do think its to garner some heat for Axel. to Keep Bryan busy until Orton and Cena are over. Sad.


----------



## ecabney

Omega_VIK said:


> *It made no sense for Curtis Axel to attack Daniel Bryan*. WTF was that? What was that? Like I said in the ppv thread, this better not lead to a feud with Curtis Axel over the IC title.


It made plenty of sense. He did it to help Punk win the match


----------



## Murph

vanboxmeer said:


> No, it's over. They don't care about long-term projects in 2013 they often give up and change gears after a couple of weeks, and they weren't truly 100% serious about Bryan at any point. He was supposed to face Cena at MITB and they changed it due to lack of faith, and when those ratings came in for the Orton match, that sealed the deal for Vince.


Disagree strongly. He's still featured very prominently, made to look as strong as anybody when he gets "on a roll" during matches. They do care about long term projects, they've always changed their minds week-to-week, it's just highlighted more by the internet now. Not winning the MITB briefcase does not equate to the end of Daniel Bryan's push.


----------



## Londrick

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Remember when he was US champ? Fuckin buried.


Yeah, he couldn't even make the main card post PPVs, and with this Pre-show stuff I could see the match and any following if he wins it happening there.


----------



## Omega_VIK

ecabney said:


> It made plenty of sense. He did it to help Punk win the match


Then why Heyman attacked Punk?


----------



## Osize10

Axel you asshole. (Translation: "God damnit creative")

The only good thing out of this is now I legit have heat towards Axel for being a fuck all in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Omega_VIK said:


> Then why Heyman attacked Punk?


That was the swerve...

Allow Punk to Almost win MITB then rip it away from him.


----------



## ecabney

Omega_VIK said:


> Then why Heyman attacked Punk?


That has nothing to do with Axel coming out to help Punk win. Axel had no idea Heyman was going to screw Punk out of the MITB contract


----------



## connormurphy13

hardyorton said:


> yep the most over guy on the roster is feuding for the IC title. Thanks WWE


Typical mark overreaction here. Axel only came out so Heyman would come out and screw CM Punk. It's just collateral damage and should be resolved in a match on TV if anything at all.


----------



## Headliner

x78 said:


> So much for that main event push fpalm





hardyorton said:


> yep the most over guy on the roster is feuding for the IC title. Thanks WWE





Irish Jet said:


> Dat IC title feud.
> 
> I don't even...





krai999 said:


> i'm done the only reason why I watched was for bryan's push now i'm going on break now again maybe for good





bacardimayne said:


> Vinny Mac can eat a big fat dick.
> Curtis Ax can eat a big fat dick.
> RKO can eat a big fat dick.





Apex Rattlesnake said:


> IC feud...
> 
> I don't even fpalm





vanboxmeer said:


> No, it's over. They don't care about long-term projects in 2013 they often give up and change gears after a couple of weeks, and they weren't truly 100% serious about Bryan at any point. He was supposed to face Cena at MITB and they changed it due to lack of faith, and when those ratings came in for the Orton match, that sealed the deal for Vince.





rbhayek said:


> WWE fucks it up again. Unbelievable.





AthenaMark said:


> Unbelievable. HHH is who you all put faith in? Saps. That big nosed piece of garbage is an idiot.





x78 said:


> Fuck that, Bryan should have won the belt tonight. Strike while the iron is hot.





Osize10 said:


> Axel you asshole. (Translation: "God damnit creative")
> 
> The only good thing out of this is now I legit have heat towards Axel for being a fuck all in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe


So much for patience.


----------



## hardyorton

TakeMyGun said:


> If they do Orton/Cena at Summerslam, then Bryan needs an opponent, and Sadly, Axel is the next heel that Bryan can kill. It's not like he's gonna lose to him.


I don't know I think it be to garner Axel some heat and make look good by beating Bryan. I'm hoping they have something better in store. Axel is horrible.


----------



## ecabney

connormurphy13 said:


> Typical mark overreaction here. Axel only came out so Heyman would come out and screw CM Punk. It's just collateral damage and should be resolved in a match on TV if anything at all.


They don't hear you, though. 

Christian will feud with Axel before Bryan will. Axel will probably tap out clean tomorrow night.


----------



## thaimasker

connormurphy13 said:


> Typical mark overreaction here. Axel only came out so Heyman would come out and screw CM Punk. It's just collateral damage and should be resolved in a match on TV if anything at all.


Exactly. I don't see this evolving in a long term fued going into SS or anything...

Everyone needs to take a breather and just wait for raw.


----------



## Swa9ga

Damn, I was so hoping tonight was the start of something great involving D Bry! Axel feud, really?


----------



## Omega_VIK

TakeMyGun said:


> That was the swerve...
> 
> Allow Punk to Almost win MITB then rip it away from him.


:side: But they could have attack at any point and it would have the same effect.


----------



## JCrusher

Bryan winning the match would have been extremely predictable. I mean Orton is probably gonna turn heel and feud with Sheamus. in the meantime Bryan can feud with cena for teh title. Now the all bryan fans will be happy lol


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

The most over guy in the company now ruined and soon to job to Michael Mgillyshitty...cudos WWE


----------



## Chicago Warrior

hardyorton said:


> He's far too over for the IC belt. To feud with someone like Axel. I do think its to garner some heat for Axel. to Keep Bryan busy until Orton and Cena are over. Sad.


They might resolve the issue on RAW or something. A Daniel Bryan vs Curtis Axel match perhaps for RAW. I don't know, guess you will have to tune in on RAW or read the results.


----------



## x78

Headliner said:


> So much for patience.


Bryan is the most consistently over guy for years. He's way, way more over than the alleged face of the company, there's no point in holding off on the guy any longer. Feuding with Axel is a no-win situation - either he loses and it kills his momentum, or he wins the IC belt, gets booked like shit as all midcard champions do and it kills his momentum.


----------



## Headliner

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> The most over guy in the company now ruined and soon to job to Michael Mgillyshitty...cudos WWE


Damn I'm a Bryan fan but ya'll love way too hard. Catching feelings and shit.:ti


----------



## Osize10

Like I've said no hard feeling booking Orton to win.

But c'mon, Axel is a wtf moment and you can't deny. 

Some of you are saying Axel came out just so Heyman had a reason to be out there to screw Punk? Do you not see the logic fail in that? Axel attacked Bryan so his manager could fulfill the script and attack Punk? Yeah, great storytelling.

So many better choices for guys to send out than Axel. We have no choice to believe Axel is starting a program with Bryan, unless you're ok with the WWE's fuckall storytelling.


----------



## THANOS

Warrior said:


> They might resolve the issue on RAW or something. A Daniel Bryan vs Curtis Axel match perhaps for RAW. I don't know, guess you will have to tune in on RAW or read the results.


I don't think he's going to feud with Axel, but he will certainly beat him tomorrow night, that I'm almost certain of.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


> They might resolve the issue on RAW or something. A Daniel Bryan vs Curtis Axel match perhaps for RAW. I don't know, guess you will have to tune in on RAW or read the results.


yep tomorrow night will tell all. Just have that bad feeling it be a IC title feud.


----------



## Omega_VIK

ecabney said:


> That has nothing to do with Axel coming out to help Punk win. Axel had no idea Heyman was going to screw Punk out of the MITB contract


Well, whatever, it sucks that Danielson didn't win it, let's just hope that he'll still mainevent at SS or at another ppv for the WWE title.


----------



## JCrusher

Headliner said:


> Damn I'm a Bryan fan but ya'll love way too hard. Catching feelings and shit.:ti


 LOL. I admit im not a big bryan fan. I think he is a very good wrestler but is a tad overrated in regards to the way his fans praise him like a god or something


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Osize10 said:


> Like I've said no hard feeling booking Orton to win.
> 
> But c'mon, Axel is a wtf moment and you can't deny.


The Axel shtick is my main grievance.


----------



## hardyorton

Headliner said:


> Damn I'm a Bryan fan but ya'll love way too hard. Catching feelings and shit.:ti


We love cause he's the man. But damn the Axel though :lol


----------



## Evolution

From a literal stand point it made no sense for Axel to attack Bryan if there isn't going to be a feud. Like... Why would he stop him from winning the match if he doesn't have beef.

Bryan is heading back to the midcard for Summerslam folks! EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## bacardimayne

I'm not that bothered by Orton winning, it's just the potential for another boring-ass Cena-Orton feud, and the possibility of Bryan being stuck in the undercard with Curtis "No-Buys" Axel while the guy he tapped out clean is in the main event.


----------



## ecabney

x78 said:


> Bryan is the most consistently over guy for years. He's way, way more over than the alleged face of the company, there's no point in holding off on the guy any longer. Feuding with Axel is a no-win situation - either he loses and it kills his momentum, or he wins the IC belt, gets booked like shit as all midcard champions do and it kills his momentum.


Who said he was feuding with Axel? I swear you guys are so presumptuous. The only reason Axel attacked Bryan was so that he could prevent him from winning, which in turn was supposed to help Punk win but Punk wanted no parts of it and that is why he hit him the GTS. Axel has a bigger beef with Punk at this point, and Bryan could resolve his conflict with Axel on RAW tomorrow night.


----------



## SpeedStick

Just book it LA STREET FIGHT at SummerSlam


----------



## Omega_VIK

Warrior said:


> They might resolve the issue on RAW or something. A Daniel Bryan vs Curtis Axel match perhaps for RAW. I don't know, guess you will have to tune in on RAW or read the results.


That would be the best method honestly or that ^. I'm still giving Curtis Axel a chance to grow as a performer but right now he isn't that a great of a IC champ.


----------



## Osize10

Well if anything, the logic fail of Axel attacking Bryan b/c Heyman needed a reason to fulfill wwe scripture and attack Punk gives Bryan a reason to stay face.

So waiting for wwe logic to turn him heel


----------



## hardyorton

Omega_VIK said:


> That would be the best method honestly or that ^. I'm still giving Curtis Axel a chance to grow as a performer but right now he isn't that a great of a IC champ.


hopefully its a match tomorrow with Bryan getting his payback. get him moved on to something bigger.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Ultimately the goal is Orton vs Cena and/or Orton vs Punk at a later point. Bryan at best is going to play the transitional role to get more heat for Orton in his main feud with Cena. Even if Bryan "beats" Cena at Summerslam ignoring any Axel stuff, his title run gets shit on by Orton and any residual heat will be transferred to benefit Cena. If he loses, Orton vs Cena is the next feud anyways. If they go the Axel route, it's Orton vs Cena by default. If Orton gets past Cena, he'll eventually feud with the next top face in Punk. Bryan's fucked no matter what.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

Think about it. Why would they build Bryan for this long only to drop him in the midcard again?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Think about it. Why would they build Bryan for this long only to drop him in the midcard again?


Because they gave up and are going in a different direction.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Think about it. Why would they build Bryan for this long only to drop him in the midcard again?


WWE Creative...


----------



## Banjo

My goodness, you can drown in all the denial going on this thread. Daniel Bryan is not main eventing SummerSlam you dum dums. YOU WERE WRONG!


----------



## bacardimayne

There's still hope that Bryan just has a match with Axel on Raw and beats him clean, establishing him as a top contender.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Bryan really has no1 but himself to blame for not being pushed as a main eventer. From going against vince by refusing to be a man and eat meat to not caring about his appearance and looking like a homeless person. You can tell the WWE wants him to do well because they keep giving him breaks but when a guy doesn't care about himself or his craft, you really can't elevate him to those top positions. Hopefully it clicks in for him one day and he cleans up, eats right and allows himself to repay vince for the oppurtunities he keeps giving him


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> Ultimately the goal is Orton vs Cena and/or Orton vs Punk at a later point. Bryan at best is going to play the transitional role to get more heat for Orton in his main feud with Cena. Even if Bryan "beats" Cena at Summerslam ignoring any Axel stuff, his title run gets shit on by Orton and any residual heat will be transferred to benefit Cena. If he loses, Orton vs Cena is the next feud anyways. If they go the Axel route, it's Orton vs Cena by default. If Orton gets past Cena, he'll eventually feud with the next top face in Punk. Bryan's fucked no matter what.


Are you a real person? I can't tell.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Humbled Moron said:


> Bryan really has no1 but himself to blame for not being pushed as a main eventer. From going against vince by refusing to be a man and eat meat to not caring about his appearance and looking like a homeless person. You can tell the WWE wants him to do well because they keep giving him breaks but when a guy doesn't care about himself or his craft, you really can't elevate him to those top positions. Hopefully it clicks in for him one day and he cleans up, eats right and allows himself to repay vince for the oppurtunities he keeps giving him


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Think about it. Why would they build Bryan for this long only to drop him in the midcard again?


The WWE does this all the time. Just look at ryback for example.


----------



## Arcade

I doubt that Bryan is going to end up feuding for the IC title at Summerslam. Probably one or two matches with Axel on Raw, but other than that, there's still a good chance that Bryan vs. Cena could happen at Summerslam. Orton is probably going to be in the fall program no matter what happens between Cena and Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I

Humbled Moron said:


> Bryan really has no1 but himself to blame for not being pushed as a main eventer. From going against vince by refusing to be a man and eat meat to not caring about his appearance and looking like a homeless person. You can tell the WWE wants him to do well because they keep giving him breaks but when a guy doesn't care about himself or his craft, you really can't elevate him to those top positions. Hopefully it clicks in for him one day and he cleans up, eats right and allows himself to repay vince for the oppurtunities he keeps giving him


Why don't you just hold up a sign saying "I am a troll." instead, eh?


----------



## vanboxmeer

Stanford said:


> Are you a real person? I can't tell.


Yes, the correct person.


----------



## x78

Arcade said:


> I doubt that Bryan is going to end up feuding for the IC title at Summerslam. Probably one or two matches with Axel on Raw, but other than that, there's still a good chance that Bryan vs. Cena could happen at Summerslam. Orton is probably going to be in the fall program no matter what happens between Cena and Bryan.


If that's the case then why didn't DB win MITB? Orton doesn't need it, he has the credibility to get involved in a title feud whenever he wants, whereas Bryan really needed something to elevate him into the title scene. I mean he still could win a contendership tournament or something, but it wouldn't make much sense really given the booking.

I honestly think they chickened out of the match because they realized how badly Bryan would have outpopped Cena, and so are using his overness to get people to boo a heel that they want to push but lacks any real attributes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE does this all the time. Just look at ryback for example.



This basically. Who knows what direction they're going in with alot of these guys, but creative goes from one direction to the next without logic plenty of times. Remember a couple weeks ago when Bryan went over Orton clean?


----------



## THANOS

Humbled Moron said:


> Bryan really has no1 but himself to blame for not being pushed as a main eventer. From going against vince by refusing to be a man and eat meat to not caring about his appearance and looking like a homeless person. You can tell the WWE wants him to do well because they keep giving him breaks but when a guy doesn't care about himself or his craft, you really can't elevate him to those top positions. Hopefully it clicks in for him one day and he cleans up, eats right and allows himself to repay vince for the oppurtunities he keeps giving him


Your name all makes sense now


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This basically. Who knows what direction they're going in with alot of these guys, but creative goes from one direction to the next without logic plenty of times. Remember a couple weeks ago when Bryan went over Orton clean?


Exactly, the WWE gets hot on someone one week then cold the next for no reason.

The WWE needs to pick a guy and go with him. its the reason why no one can get to Cenas level. Maybe they dont want that and are worried and that is why they nix people when they could get close.

Its like when DB when the WHC and was getting over then they have him lose in 18 secs. At least that back fired and made DB an even bigger star.

But someone like Zach Ryder comes to mind, he on his own gets popular and the WWE buries him. Ryder could have been a great midcarder and they just turn him into a jobber because they can


----------



## Osize10

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This basically. Who knows what direction they're going in with alot of these guys, but creative goes from one direction to the next without logic plenty of times. Remember a couple weeks ago when Bryan went over Orton clean?


Haha yes...tonight's decision to have Axel attack Bryan defied any logic. I'll be tuning into raw to see how they deal with this blatant logic fail.


----------



## hardyorton

It will be a downer if Bryan feuds with Axel, such a step down. Even though Heyman and Bryan in the ring will be good. I do think WWE want to garner some heat for Axel by beating Bryan.


----------



## Chip Kelly

You have to be a clean cut respectable man to have the creative machine get behind you and have that trust in you. How can you trust a guy to carry your company when he obviously isn't willing to put the effort or sacrifice in that's required of a top guy. He needs to have a steak with vince and let vince show him the proper way to do things and present yourself. Hitting the gym with trips to get the strength to improve his workrate and have the power to pull off those high impact moves wouldn't hurt either. Trips shaves and has that clean corporate look thats required, Bryan could learn from that.


----------



## Arcade

x78 said:


> If that's the case then why didn't DB win MITB? Orton doesn't need it, he has the credibility to get involved in a title feud whenever he wants, whereas Bryan really needed something to elevate him into the title scene. I mean he still could win a contendership tournament or something, but it wouldn't make much sense really given the booking.
> 
> I honestly think they chickened out of the match because they realized how badly Bryan would have outpopped Cena, and so are using his overness to get people to boo a heel that they want to push but lacks any real attributes.


Daniel Bryan doesn't badly need to win the MITB Ladder Match. If he won a #1 Contender's Match to face Cena at Summerslam, he would have enough credibility to where it's highly possible for him to win the WWE title, and if WWE is afraid to go with Bryan/Cena at Summerslam because of Bryan outpopping Cena, then that wouldn't really make sense considering that Orton would also outpop Cena if they ever face against each other again.


----------



## ecabney

Y'all reading way too much into the Axel/Bryan stuff. That was just to give Bryan an out for losing and to set up the obvious Heyman turn. I doubt Bryan feuds with that scrub


----------



## LKRocks

Oh my... Umm... What's going on in his thread?


----------



## Arcade

Humbled Moron said:


> You have to be a clean cut respectable man to have the creative machine get behind you and have that trust in you. How can you trust a guy to carry your company when he obviously isn't willing to put the effort or sacrifice in that's required of a top guy. He needs to have a steak with vince and let vince show him the proper way to do things and present yourself. *Hitting the gym with trips to get the strength to improve his workrate* and have the power to pull off those high impact moves wouldn't hurt either. Trips shaves and has that clean corporate look thats required, Bryan could learn from that.


:HHH2


----------



## Silent KEEL

Can't stand this board after PPVs, trolls come out the woodworks....


----------



## hardyorton

LKRocks said:


> Oh my... Umm... What's going on in his thread?


I don't think it wouldn't have been bad if the talentless Axel didn't attack him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Humbled Moron said:


> You have to be a clean cut respectable man to have the creative machine get behind you and have that trust in you. How can you trust a guy to carry your company when he obviously isn't willing to put the effort or sacrifice in that's required of a top guy. He needs to have a steak with vince and let vince show him the proper way to do things and present yourself. Hitting the gym with trips to get the strength to improve his workrate and have the power to pull off those high impact moves wouldn't hurt either. Trips shaves and has that clean corporate look thats required, Bryan could learn from that.


You know Daniel Bryan has not been a vegan in like a year right?

And DB was clean shaven before the tag team thing, I wouldnt be surprised if Vince is the one who told him to grow out his beard.


----------



## LKRocks

Guys, why are you taking Humbled Moron seriously?


----------



## Chip Kelly

He only eats fast food burgers for convenience, he needs to get on that prime cut tip. Steak dates with Vinnie Mac would do him good


----------



## CM Danielson

I can see Bryan winning the WWE title at Summer Slam, then when he is exhausted and trying to celebrate Orton's music hits, he comes out and cashes in winning the title from Bryan. Orton heel turn complete, and it gives the WWE the possible triangle feud of Bryan, Orton and Cena through the end of 2013.

That's how I see things shaping up anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23

Serious LOL if they try to get that GEEK McGillicutty over by feuding with Bryan. It would not surprise me, but I have a feeling Bryan just whoops his jobber ass on Raw and is done with it, and then faces Cena.

I'm glad he didn't win the contract, though, although unfortunately it probably doesn't make much difference since they seem to be very serious about him right now.


----------



## vanboxmeer

CM Danielson said:


> I can see Bryan winning the WWE title at Summer Slam, then when he is exhausted and trying to celebrate Orton's music hits, he comes out and cashes in winning the title from Bryan. Orton heel turn complete, and it gives the WWE the possible triangle feud of Bryan, Orton and Cena through the end of 2013.
> 
> That's how I see things shaping up anyway.


No, any "sympathy" on Bryan on the Orton cashes in on him scenario will be transferred to John Cena to get him over for his feud with Orton. Bryan would just be a transitional guy anyways.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Serious LOL if they try to get that GEEK McGillicutty over by feuding with Bryan. It would not surprise me, but I have a feeling Bryan just whoops his jobber ass on Raw and is done with it, and then faces Cena.
> 
> I'm glad he didn't win the contract, though, although unfortunately it probably doesn't make much difference since they seem to be very serious about him right now.


Yeah I don't see them having a feud together because it's just TOO assbackwards for his current booking. He'll smash him tomorrow night then win a number one contenders match with Ryback the following week to go on to Summerslam and face Cena.


----------



## Stanford

vanboxmeer said:


> Yes, the correct person.


Revisionists often are.


----------



## connormurphy13

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Serious LOL if they try to get that GEEK McGillicutty over by feuding with Bryan. It would not surprise me, but I have a feeling Bryan just whoops his jobber ass on Raw and is done with it, and then faces Cena.
> 
> I'm glad he didn't win the contract, though, although unfortunately it probably doesn't make much difference since they seem to be very serious about him right now.


See you dumbasses. Even a noted Bryan hater is calling it like it is. WWE is very serious about pushing him, but didn't want to waste it on MITB.


----------



## CM Danielson

vanboxmeer said:


> No, any "sympathy" on Bryan on the Orton cashes in on him scenario will be transferred to John Cena to get him over for his feud with Orton. Bryan would just be a transitional guy anyways.


That makes no sense, how would Cena get Bryan's sympathy if Bryan beat him for the belt in a grueling match, only to be cashed in on by Orton. Orton and Bryan have recent history and the heel turn for Orton has been rumored for some time. 

If they want to turn Orton heel, they want him to be booed which would happen if he cashed in on Bryan, if he cashed in a Cena they would get the opposite effect, because the crowd would be cheering him like crazy. I see all three feuding over the title through the end of 2013, with the blowoff being the triple threat match at Survivor Series, with the possibility of stretching it out through TLC.


----------



## Happenstan

vanboxmeer said:


> Guess I win the bet via default.


I dunno how to settle this. The bet was over whether or not Bryan would be taking the title off Cena at Summerslam. We didn't factor in the match not taking place at all. Fucking Vince. :lol

How about this, we wait until after Summerslam to be certain but if Bryan doesn't get the belt between here and there somehow I'll slam Bryan as agreed for a month, and if he does win it you praise him for a month. A year was a bit excessive to begin with. Who knows where we will be 365 days from now. I think this alteration should cover everything the WWE could throw our way, unless you think I'm missing something. Let me know. :agree:


----------



## CM Danielson

Happenstan said:


> I dunno how to settle this. The bet was over whether or not Bryan would be taking the title off Cena at Summerslam. We didn't factor in the match not taking place at all. Fucking Vince. :lol
> 
> How about this, we wait until after Summerslam to be certain but if Bryan doesn't get the belt between here and there somehow I'll slam Bryan as agreed for a month, and if he does win it you praise him for a month. A year was a bit excessive to begin with. Who knows where we will be 365 days from now? I think this alteration should cover everything the WWE could throw our way, unless you think I'm missing something. Let me know. :agree:


I guess they are willing to give Orton another chance at the top after all :agree:


----------



## Mr. I

Randy Orton is not going to announce his cash-in. His will be a post-match cash-in as usual with MITB cases. I'm not sure where people are getting the idea he's going to have a Summerslam match against Cena.


----------



## Happenstan

CM Danielson said:


> I guess they are willing to give Orton another chance at the top after all :agree:


So it would appear, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Orton be the second guy to cash in and fail...cause Cena has to be #1 at that too of course.


----------



## CM Danielson

Ithil said:


> Randy Orton is not going to announce his cash-in. His will be a post-match cash-in as usual with MITB cases. I'm not sure where people are getting the idea he's going to have a Summerslam match against Cena.


No he's gonna cash in after Bryan and Cena's Summer Slam match, going full on heel if it's Bryan who is champ, and even over as a face if it's still Cena.


----------



## CM Danielson

Happenstan said:


> So it would appear, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Orton be the second guy to cash in and fail...cause Cena has to be #1 at that too of course.


Of of course lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705

CM Danielson said:


> No he's gonna cash in after Bryan and Cena's Summer Slam match, going full on heel if it's Bryan who is champ, over even more over as a face if it's still Cena.


This.


----------



## Harbinger

I don't get why everyone's assuming Bryan/axel. Axel was only there for Heyman, and having Bryan in the way just helped tease a Bryan win (making him look strong in the process since he would have won sans interference) and get heat. Three birds, one stone. 

Bryan should move on to Del Rio. Dolph needs to take on big E at Summerslam and Del Rio needs an opponent. Bryan/Rio would be a great match since Bryan's the best and del rio is one of the top ring workers, and Bryan would look great on the mic by comparison. Bryan would absolutely go over. Then if you want to rush the Sandow thing, he can take care of Rhodes at Summerslam and maybe go right into a Bryan/Sandow title feud, or just extend Bryan/Rio. 

Im a huge Bryan fan, but I'm sure the marks are gonna freak out that I suggest he be relegated to the "lowly" world title, but he'd be great for the belt's credibility and the feud would be great from a ringwork perspective, so why not?


----------



## Beatles123

all is not lost, bros. Bryan's gonna be put over by heyman and go on to face orton for the title...slow burn...seeds planted


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Hope Bryan still gets a title shot at SummerSlam. Then Orton cashes in and we get a awesome triple threat at Night of Champions :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Just realized if Axel and Bryan do feud we may see some Bryan/Heyman interaction.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Humbled Moron said:


> You have to be a clean cut respectable man to have the creative machine get behind you and have that trust in you. How can you trust a guy to carry your company when he obviously isn't willing to put the effort or sacrifice in that's required of a top guy. He needs to have a steak with vince and let vince show him the proper way to do things and present yourself. Hitting the gym with trips to get the strength to improve his workrate and have the power to pull off those high impact moves wouldn't hurt either. Trips shaves and has that clean corporate look thats required, Bryan could learn from that.


Bryan is already better than HHH in workrate.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Serious LOL if they try to get that GEEK McGillicutty over by feuding with Bryan. It would not surprise me, but I have a feeling Bryan just whoops his jobber ass on Raw and is done with it, and then faces Cena.*
> 
> I'm glad he didn't win the contract, though, although unfortunately it probably doesn't make much difference since they seem to be very serious about him right now.


The fact that Mcutty cost Daniel Bryan the MITB already sorta confirms they will try to use Daniel Bryan to get him heat. WWE sorta sacrificed a feel good baby-face moment just to get that Mcutty heat. All I want on RAW is to see Mcutty get his ass beat and tap.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I don't think most Bryan fans are mad because they think he won't get the title shot like some said, it's just because they really wanted him to win last night. Who cares if he 'needed' it, people still root for their favorite wrestlers to win.


----------



## apokalypse

i wish WWE do something right, Punk and Daniel Bryan...


----------



## thaimasker

The thing about Bryan facing Cena at SS raises one question...Where does that leave RVD? 

Guess we might find out tonight.


----------



## RebelArch86

I am a hard core loyal Bryan mark, think he's the best I have ever seen period. He is the only reason I watch the shows and don't just youtube the good matches (there's other wrestlers I like watching, but Bryan is the only character and story line I care about). That being said I would love to see him with the IC belt. It was good enough for Pipper, Macho Man, Perfect, Bret, HBK, that belt made their careers, put them over, and made them legit. If Bryan gets a title reign till December, that's 4 months of PPV wins. The Bryan character would look better and so would the belt.

Bryan Danielson is the best wrestler in the world no doubt. The Daniel Bryan character has not had a singles PPV win this year. No matter how over he is, the story isn't there for #1 contender spot. Putting guys in spots with out the evolution of the story just makes those guys fall far (Sheamus, ADR). I would love to see Bryan in any title reign b/c it means months of wins!


----------



## Berbz

Bryan not winning was the best thing that happened to him.

He wins and he has the briefcase AGAIN, snore. We want an organic run with Bryan, it's too early for his reign in my view, keep him hot (I mean he's been hot since Mania ffs), but you keep sort of teasing it, you perhaps have him defeat Orton a few times and then ask Orton to put th briefcase on the line in which Bryan somehow loses, you think it's never going to happen.

He then wins the Rumble and goes on to Wrestlemania to win the WWE Title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RebelArch86 said:


> I am a hard core loyal Bryan mark, think he's the best I have ever seen period. He is the only reason I watch the shows and don't just youtube the good matches (there's other wrestlers I like watching, but Bryan is the only character and story line I care about). That being said I would love to see him with the IC belt. It was good enough for Pipper, Macho Man, Perfect, Bret, HBK, that belt made their careers, put them over, and made them legit. If Bryan gets a title reign till December, that's 4 months of PPV wins. The Bryan character would look better and so would the belt.
> 
> Bryan Danielson is the best wrestler in the world no doubt. *The Daniel Bryan character has not had a singles PPV win this year. No matter how over he is, the story isn't there for #1 contender spot.* Putting guys in spots with out the evolution of the story just makes those guys fall far (Sheamus, ADR). I would love to see Bryan in any title reign b/c it means months of wins!


The only thing with what I put in bold, is that Sandow really wasn't built up at all before his win last night. And don't get me wrong, I actually like Sandow. But he hasn't been built up in the least. Bryan just beat Orton and Sheamus clean these past 2 weeks. That is a fine build leading into winning a briefcase. It's certainly bigger than any win Sandow has had going into last night.


----------



## Da Silva

Bryan was in a tag team, not having singles PPV wins is quite immaterial, especially considering his last few weeks.

And, given he 'nearly won' MITB last night, he's got the ammo he needs to come out and demand a 1v1 match at Summerslam, which I hope is the route they take.


----------



## THANOS

Berbz said:


> Bryan not winning was the best thing that happened to him.
> 
> He wins and he has the briefcase AGAIN, snore. We want an organic run with Bryan, it's too early for his reign in my view, keep him hot (I mean he's been hot since Mania ffs), but you keep sort of teasing it, you perhaps have him defeat Orton a few times and then ask Orton to put th briefcase on the line in which Bryan somehow loses, you think it's never going to happen.
> 
> He then wins the Rumble and goes on to Wrestlemania to win the WWE Title.


I like this idea but it is very contingent on WWE staying behind Bryan all the way until Wrestlemania season, and not rolling over on him when all the part-timers stroll in for their wrestlemania main event matches.

If they actually stay on him this time, then winning the Rumble to challenge for the WWE Title is by far my favourite direction for him. Unfortunately I don't trust management to not stray from the course, so I would rather Bryan beat Cena at Summerslam, lose to Orton's cash-in then regain the title at the end of their feud! I suppose he could still do the latter and win the Rumble to regain the Title at Mania, but we'll see how they go about it. 

Ultimately, as long as he gets a reign with the big belt that legitimizes him as a new top babyface, then I'm stoked for it!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Berbz said:


> Bryan not winning was the best thing that happened to him.
> 
> He wins and he has the briefcase AGAIN, snore. We want an organic run with Bryan, it's too early for his reign in my view, keep him hot (I mean he's been hot since Mania ffs), but you keep sort of teasing it, you perhaps have him defeat Orton a few times and then ask Orton to put th briefcase on the line in which Bryan somehow loses, you think it's never going to happen.
> 
> He then wins the Rumble and goes on to Wrestlemania to win the WWE Title.


No way, Definitely Punk/Lesnar II at Mania for the title.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Sandow might not even cash in by the end of the year. They will build him up hopefully and when he does cash in, it will be a really nice moment just like with Ziggler. I think he has potential to go farther than Dolph though.


----------



## THANOS

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here goes anyway.



> As of this past weekend, WWE is still planning on doing Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena for the WWE Title at this year's SummerSlam pay-per-view. The storyline will likely have a Total Divas twist to it as stars of the show, The Bella Twins, are both dating Cena and Bryan.
> 
> The feud between Cena and Bryan likely won't begin until the first or second week after Total Divas debuts on TV. There is a plan in place to do an angle on RAW where Cena asks the fans who they want to get the WWE Title shot at SummerSlam, with the idea that Bryan will be picked.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


This is good news and hopefully means most of us can relax and remove any ideas of a midcard demotion for Bryan, at least for now!


----------



## RandomLurker

I want a reign, not a one-and-done match with Cena that works to put over an E! show.


----------



## thaimasker

THANOS said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here goes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> This is good news and hopefully means most of us can relax and remove any ideas of a midcard demotion for Bryan, at least for now!


I would rather have him in the mid card doing something entertaining than a rushed thrown together fued with cena and the bellas.


----------



## THANOS

thaimasker said:


> I would rather have him in the mid card doing something entertaining than a rushed thrown together fued with cena and the bellas.


I agree and don't want Bryan involved with divas yet again in a world title storyline, however, pending, and yes I said pending, that the Total Divas show is a mainstream hit like The Kardashians is, this could give Bryan amazing mainstream exposure, which may not be a bad thing at all, eventhough we may not enjoy it.


----------



## thaimasker

A picture from the show....F U WWE for taking advantage of my love for bryan and making me want to a watch a damn reality tv show

Regardless it looks like it is gonna play apart on Raw so don't expect any interesting storylines for bryan while this show is on air, fueding with cena or not.


----------



## hazuki

What a G :mark:


----------



## Osize10

Sounds like a one and done. Putting that damn divas show above the wrestlers.

Call me a mark. Call me stupid. Call me pessimistic. Doesn't change the fact that whenever Bryan is in the spotlight, they try to take advantage of his inherent like ability to put over the most assanine things. I'm simply convinced Bryan will never get a proper singles reign. Back to the midcard come wrestlemania. And I blame guys like Cena and Punk for not making change.


----------



## Irish Jet

Yup, it will be him and Cena for the title.

No way Cena doesn't pick the most over guy on the roster. I mean any way to make Cena look good.


----------



## thaimasker

If he picks RVD I will cry...Lol Jk


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> Sounds like a one and done. Putting that damn divas show above the wrestlers.
> 
> Call me a mark. Call me stupid. Call me pessimistic. Doesn't change the fact that whenever Bryan is in the spotlight, they try to take advantage of his inherent like ability to put over the most assanine things. I'm simply convinced Bryan will never get a proper singles reign. Back to the midcard come wrestlemania. And I blame guys like Cena and Punk for not making change.


In a way its better Os, orton an Bryan are gonna rekindle the rivalry soon


----------



## Jus10

*Daniel Bryan fans.*

You were all so sadly disappointed last night after MITB, and after tonight's RAW, I'm sure you now realize that patience is the key to being a professional wrestling fan. I applaud and commend the overall audacity of the members who posted last night, as you greatly deserve the chance to redeem yourselves, moving on. You almost gave up. But you didn't. You hung right in there. You _earned_ this.

We are all a better WWE Universe, and again we have been reunited as fans for the SummerSlam Main Event.

Congratulations, and enjoy the Bryan/Cena feud. It's going to be a good one.



You're Welcome.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Only two things will happen:

1. Cena wins clean and the show fades to black

2. Bryan wins but Orton cashes in afterwards, turning heel.

I just don't see Bryan walking out of Los Angeles with the title. They're going to swerve us I'm sure of it.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

uhhhhhhhhhh.....


Thanks?


----------



## MrKennedy666

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Alright then


----------



## RAB

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

My boy Cena is going to open a can of whoopass on Daniel Bryan and leave all you DB nuts in tears.

#truth


----------



## manchesterdud

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

I cant wait....i just want summerslam to hurry up. 

WWE is on fucking fire at the moment i love it


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



RAB said:


> My boy Cena is going to open a can of whoopass on Daniel Bryan and leave all you DB nuts in tears.
> 
> #truth


Cena will reverse the Yes Lock into the STFU and crush the dreams of the DB fans.


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



chessarmy said:


> Only two things will happen:
> 
> 1. Cena wins clean and the show fades to black
> 
> 2. Bryan wins but Orton cashes in afterwards, turning heel.
> 
> I just don't see Bryan walking out of Los Angeles with the title. They're going to swerve us I'm sure of it.


I can see option 2 happening but I'm more leaning towards option 1 happening .
Bryan winning clean over cena would be a shock.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena will reverse the Yes Lock into the STFU and crush the dreams of the DB fans.


:vince


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.

Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.


----------



## Jus10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena will reverse the Yes Lock into the STFU and crush the dreams of the DB fans.



Back to the mid-card... and onto a feud with Curtis Axel.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Wow people shitting on Bryan in a Bryan thread and I'm not one of them.

See, I'm not ALL bad.


----------



## tor187

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



chessarmy said:


> Only two things will happen:
> 
> 1. Cena wins clean and the show fades to black
> 
> 2. Bryan wins but Orton cashes in afterwards, turning heel.
> 
> I just don't see Bryan walking out of Los Angeles with the title. They're going to swerve us I'm sure of it.


Another option would be Cena winning clean after a long match with Orton cashing in on Cena, also turning heel in the process.


----------



## Bubba T

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Oh shut up.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



tor187 said:


> Another option would be Cena winning clean after a long match with Orton cashing in on Cena, also turning heel in the process.


He certainly wouldn't be treated like a heel by the fans if he did that.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

it's like some automatic reaction when someone gets popular and things start popping off the trolls are foaming from the mouth to get reactions, i love it


----------



## Jus10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.
> 
> Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.




I agree. I like DB. But last night's MITB thread was embarrassing, lol. And tonight's RAW (only 24 hours later) just proved that people need to take a chill pill and remember this is all an entertaining, scripted storyline. I mean, it's Pro Wrestling Fans 101. I expect that out of certain kinds of fans, but not educated fans, whom I typically see posting on WF


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Jus10 said:


> I agree. I like DB. But last night's MITB thread was embarrassing, lol. And tonight's RAW (only 24 hours later) just proved that people need to take a chill pill and remember this is all an entertaining, scripted storyline. I mean, it's Pro Wrestling Fans 101. I expect that out of certain kinds of fans, but not educated fans, whom I typically see posting on WF


But you need to remember that for a lot of these fans WWE is all they have to get excited about in their lives. So overreacting will happen, just like it did last night.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.
> 
> Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.


This


----------



## NO!

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Although I haven't complained about Orton winning the briefcase last night, I just don't see the point in giving the briefcase to a 9 time world champion. 

Either way, as a humongous Bryan fan, this was a feel good moment. I can only hope he wins the title now... which would shock me.


----------



## Jus10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Well, for good measure, I was alone in my living room, doing the "YES!" Pointing up thing until my arms couldnt take it. So, it was an awesome moment. And let's be honest. DB deserves to Main Event a major PPV. He's earned it.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Fuck that people, I will believe that Daniel Bryan is going to walk out of the Staples Center with the WWE Championship. And if he doesn't win I will not even be upset if Orton walks out with the title. The only way SS will be ruined for me is if Cena wins cleans and leaves with the WWE title.


----------



## MrKennedy666

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



B. [R] said:


> Fuck that people, I will believe that Daniel Bryan is going to walk out of the Staples Center with the WWE Championship. And if he doesn't win I will not even be upset if Orton walks out with the title. The only way SS will be ruined for me is if Cena wins cleans and leaves with the WWE title.


You just know deep down that it'll be :
''John Cena has overcome the odds and beaten goatface Daniel Bryan! Can you believe it!!'' :cole3

-end show-


----------



## Jus10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

I'm pretty sure if DB beats Cena clean at SS, and comes out on RAW the next night with the old school "Winged Eagle Belt," eating a WWF Ice Cream bar on his way to the ring, he will become LEGENDARY.


----------



## thaimasker

Heel turn confirmed lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3OiuvZbr8


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.
> 
> Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.


We're not all that bad man. As you said we mark and are passionate about talented wrestlers, been a fan of Bryan since 2005 just didn't think I see the day he be facing the number 1 guy for the WWE title, win or lose its great. We don't always agree but it be a boring world if we did.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> Sounds like a one and done. Putting that damn divas show above the wrestlers.
> 
> Call me a mark. Call me stupid. Call me pessimistic. Doesn't change the fact that whenever Bryan is in the spotlight, they try to take advantage of his inherent like ability to put over the most assanine things. I'm simply convinced Bryan will never get a proper singles reign. Back to the midcard come wrestlemania. And I blame guys like Cena and Punk for not making change.


Honestly man there is a much bigger storyline in place with Bryan than just his feud with Cena. The way Vince keeps making these snide comments about him tells me that I think at Mania, Bryan may be involved in the huge McMahon storyline as HHH's guy to face Vince's guy (Ryback) for the WWE Championship. Be ready bro and trust!


----------



## THANOS

thaimasker said:


> Heel turn confirmed lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d3OiuvZbr8


:lmao Awesome, here let me help you with that!






There you go!

"RESPECT THE BEARD..."


----------



## Omega_VIK

THANOS said:


> Honestly man there is a much bigger storyline in place with Bryan than just his feud with Cena. The way Vince keeps making these snide comments about him tells me that I think at Mania, Bryan may be involved in the huge McMahon storyline as HHH's guy to face Vince's guy (Ryback) for the WWE Championship. Be ready bro and trust!


Yeah, I can see Vince being super pissed that Bryan is in a WWE title match and just try to remove Bryan from the card, thus launching a program involving Bryan/Vince.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



hardyorton said:


> We're not all that bad man. As you said we mark and are passionate about talented wrestlers, been a fan of Bryan since 2005 just didn't think I see the day he be facing the number 1 guy for the WWE title, win or lose its great. We don't always agree but it be a boring world if we did.


Yeah, but I'd be lying if I said that some people's comments about the guy didn't bug me. I mean, I remember one person claiming his pops are greater than Steve Austin's in 1998/1999. Look, Bryan is over, no denying it, and at this point the most over guy on the roster. I'll admit that freely. But seriously, saying he out-pops Steve Austin in the heart of the Attitude Era? That's just blind fandom. It pisses me off when people have to go to the lengths of making stuff up just because they have this inability to admit someone they mark for isn't the vision of perfection they've built him up to be.

I know, I should ignore those people, but...its bloody hard to. Those type of comments push the wrong buttons with me.


----------



## ecabney

Win or lose, he won already. It's all fake. D-Bry has been built up so well that this feud feels big time unlike his feud with Punk where he was practically booked like an upper midcarder.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but I'd be lying if I said that some people's comments about the guy didn't bug me. I mean, I remember one person claiming his pops are greater than Steve Austin's in 1998/1999. Look, Bryan is over, no denying it, and at this point the most over guy on the roster. I'll admit that freely. But seriously, saying he out-pops Steve Austin in the heart of the Attitude Era? That's just blind fandom. It pisses me off when people have to go to the lengths of making stuff up just because they have this inability to admit someone they mark for isn't the vision of perfection they've built him up to be.
> 
> I know, I should ignore those people, but...its bloody hard to. Those type of comments push the wrong buttons with me.


There's marks for everyone though, there's that one ADR mark that thinks all of his matches are match of the year.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena will reverse the Yes Lock into the STFU and crush the dreams of the DB fans.


:buried


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.
> 
> Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.


Thanks. I appreciate the shout. I agree, we get along fine. I don't mind duking it out with you, b/c believe it or not I'm always learning on how to be an appropriate mark. Marks are good as long as they can mold their ideas within the current environment...like my first thought of using Bryan/Cena to set up a hot heel (Orton/Vince) instead of putting over an E! "reality" show.

Funny thing is I don't really mark hard for Bryan, I just really really enjoy him. But even though I rarely show it, I've got more than an eye on the wwe environment and I've learned to try and use my marking constructively instead of wanting my guy to suddenly be the face of the wwe. But I'm sure Thanos will be the first to tell you I drive them crazy sometimes anyways.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Bryan will probably win and Orton cashes in but oh well :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but I'd be lying if I said that some people's comments about the guy didn't bug me. I mean, I remember one person claiming his pops are greater than Steve Austin's in 1998/1999. Look, Bryan is over, no denying it, and at this point the most over guy on the roster. I'll admit that freely. But seriously, saying he out-pops Steve Austin in the heart of the Attitude Era? That's just blind fandom. It pisses me off when people have to go to the lengths of making stuff up just because they have this inability to admit someone they mark for isn't the vision of perfection they've built him up to be.
> 
> I know, I should ignore those people, but...its bloody hard to. Those type of comments push the wrong buttons with me.


No one on that roster out pops Austin at his peak. No one not even Cena. 

All I want is Bryan to keep topping himself in his WWE career to the point he's having 15 to 30 minute matches on PPV. His next step should be the WWE title. Will he win it? Maybe not maybe he will. God knows but I think he deserves it. But I'm not deluded that I think he be the number 1 guy ever in WWE. If he gets a WWE Hall of Fame career and A triple set DVD collection then I'm happy,


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Jus10 said:


> You were all so sadly disappointed last night after MITB, and after tonight's RAW, I'm sure you now realize that patience is the key to being a professional wrestling fan. I applaud and commend the overall audacity of the members who posted last night, as you greatly deserve the chance to redeem yourselves, moving on. You almost gave up. But you didn't. You hung right in there. You _earned_ this.
> 
> We are all a better WWE Universe, and again we have been reunited as fans for the SummerSlam Main Event.
> 
> Congratulations, and enjoy the Bryan/Cena feud. It's going to be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Welcome.


The WWE have turned on fans s9 many times for the Cena jack off party that you can never trust them.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Some are beyond annoying, but there are some cool ones out there. Thanos is a really good guy, for example. I get along with Osize10 reasonably well. Might not see eye to eye with them on everything, but who am I to question their tastes? I mark for people, so do they, it just happens that they're different.
> 
> Nice for Bryan to get some time in the sun. He's certainly over enough for it.


Truth. 

I don't mark stupidly for my favorites because that would make me a hypocrite since I hate people who do that. That's why when the crazy Punk fans (I am a normal Punk fan) started saying wrestlers real names because Punk did it, it annoyed the hell outta me. 

Half of me can't wait for the match and the other half is scared to death that Cena will just destroy Bryan's momentum. Hope not.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Jus10 said:


> You were all so sadly disappointed last night after MITB, and after tonight's RAW, *I'm sure you now realize that patience is the key to being a professional wrestling fan.* I applaud and commend the overall audacity of the members who posted last night, as you greatly deserve the chance to redeem yourselves, moving on. You almost gave up. But you didn't. You hung right in there. You _earned_ this.
> 
> We are all a better WWE Universe, and again we have been reunited as fans for the SummerSlam Main Event.
> 
> Congratulations, and enjoy the Bryan/Cena feud. It's going to be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Welcome.


I already knew that, plus I've always had the patience when it comes to wrestling. Plus I wasn't really pissed off when he lost last night.

But thank you! :bryan


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

Looks like SS will either be the happiest or angriest day in this forum's history depending on the result.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



$osa said:


> Bryan will probably win and Orton cashes in but oh well :mark:


Honestly that is a great option, especially if Orton beats the absolute shit out of Bryan, or if Vince/Steph is behind it.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



CripplerXFace said:


> Looks like SS will either be the happiest or angriest day in this forum's history depending on the result.


If its a awesome match with both men looking great then I'm happy. I'm not expecting him to win but a match that will set Bryan up in WWE as ME.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Osize10 said:


> Honestly that is a great option, especially if Orton beats the absolute shit out of Bryan, or if Vince/Steph is behind it.


As Long as Bryan wins it back in the end. Then I'm all for it.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



chessarmy said:


> 1. Cena wins clean, Bryan raises Cena's arm and points to him as the true wrestler and the show fades to black


Fixed


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



hardyorton said:


> No one on that roster out pops Austin at his peak. No one not even Cena.
> 
> All I want is Bryan to keep topping himself in his WWE career to the point he's having 15 to 30 minute matches on PPV. His next step should be the WWE title. Will he win it? Maybe not maybe he will. God knows but I think he deserves it. But I'm not deluded that I think he be the number 1 guy ever in WWE. If he gets a WWE Hall of Fame career and A triple set DVD collection then I'm happy,


And that's a completely reasonable wish. I've never had a problem with a Cena/Bryan feud. Its something new, fans seem happy, smarks seem happy...win-win.

I'm glad to know that more and more Bryan marks aren't the rabid, blind drones I had previously perceived them as.


----------



## tonykegger

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Jus10 said:


> You were all so sadly disappointed last night after MITB, and after tonight's RAW, I'm sure you now realize that patience is the key to being a professional wrestling fan. I applaud and commend the overall audacity of the members who posted last night, as you greatly deserve the chance to redeem yourselves, moving on. You almost gave up. But you didn't. You hung right in there. You _earned_ this.
> 
> We are all a better WWE Universe, and again we have been reunited as fans for the SummerSlam Main Event.
> 
> Congratulations, and enjoy the Bryan/Cena feud. It's going to be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're Welcome.


I wasn't disappointed last night. Bryan didn't need the briefcase and I was right.


----------



## Contrarian

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



> Congratulations, and enjoy the Bryan/Cena feud. It's going to be a good one.


Not if they involve the bellas.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

so hyped


----------



## RebelArch86

*So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

I hope KO Bossy, Tyrion, and Vanderbox, just defecated themselves all in the same room watching Raw together, and had to share the same cat to wipe their asses before reaching for more cheetos.

Who is the most over face in wrestling? Who did the fans hand pick to be their next top guy? Daniel Main F-ing Event Bryan!

(this is already in general, didn't realize that's where I was, but this belongs on RAW board)


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

This thread won't end well and you could have posted this in the Daniel Bryan Discussion thread.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

As I said there, he is still the number 3 face. This storyline may propel him higher, but that will come later. You don't get the benefit of a story at the start.


----------



## METTY

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

#3 face? Lol.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Orton is still more over than him (as he should because he has been pushed for like 10 years) and Punk is still more over than him (as he should as well), But really, it doesn't fault Bryan at all because he's less over than two guys who SHOULD be more over than he is.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



METTY said:


> #3 face? Lol.


Name someone who is closer to that term.


----------



## tor187

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



$osa said:


> Orton is still more over than him (as he should because he has been pushed for like 10 years) and Punk is still more over than him (as he should as well)


Punk is probably a little bit more over than Bryan at the moment but I think Orton and Bryan are at the very least at the same level of popularity right now although I give the edge to Bryan.


----------



## METTY

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



Ithil said:


> Name someone who is closer to that term.


Meaning he's higher than #3. Thanks.


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*

I wasn't complaining about MITB, but this isn't near as good as that would've been. MITB winner means you're virtually guaranteed a reign. All a SS title shot could very well mean is the next burial, who knows. I mean Ryback and Mark Henry got shots at Cena too. If he wins the title then yeah you're right but I don't see it happening personally.


----------



## Wrage

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Contrarian said:


> Not if they involve the bellas.




This. OMG please don't include the Bella's.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



Wrage said:


> This. OMG please don't include the Bella's.


Hope you don't read insider reports, because if you do, that's exactly what they're saying.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

:lmao *Some of you take it too personally when someone doesn't like Bryan. Good lord, did you seriously just make that OP?*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



chessarmy said:


> Only two things will happen:
> 
> 1. Cena wins clean and the show fades to black
> *
> 2. Bryan wins but Orton cashes in afterwards, turning heel.*
> 
> I just don't see Bryan walking out of Los Angeles with the title. They're going to swerve us I'm sure of it.


And I'm fully prepared for and fine with the bolded option, because I know it's only the beginning of Bryan's rise. The guy will be involved in the McMahon storyline as his big storyline in the future so no need to worry about him imo.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> :lmao *Some of you take it too personally when someone doesn't like Bryan. Good lord, did you seriously just make that OP?*


What'd he say? I have him on block, so I can't read it.


----------



## METTY

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



KO Bossy said:


> What'd he say? I have him on block, so I can't read it.


"I hope KO Bossy, Tyrion, and Vanderbox, just defecated themselves all in the same room watching Raw together, and had to share the same cat to wipe their asses before reaching for more cheetos.

Who is the most over face in wrestling? Who did the fans hand pick to be their next top guy? Daniel Main F-ing Event Bryan!

(this is already in general, didn't realize that's where I was, but this belongs on RAW board)" - RebelArch86


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Crowds will chant Yes with him and it will look great, yes.

But he's no where near the popularity of Cena, Punk and even Orton yet.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Lets just move on everyone...nothing to see here.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



THANOS said:


> And I'm fully prepared for and fine with the bolded option, because I know it's only the beginning of Bryan's rise. The guy will be involved in the McMahon storyline as his big storyline in the future so no need to worry about him imo.


I honestly hope you're wrong. I may not be his biggest fan, but there are 2 things Bryan really doesn't need at this point. 1. The Bellas getting involved 2. Getting involved with the McMahons. Especially Stephanie. Do you really want to see her horse shit acting dragging down Bryan? I don't.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> I honestly hope you're wrong. I may not be his biggest fan, but there are 2 things Bryan really doesn't need at this point. 1. The Bellas getting involved 2. Getting involved with the McMahons. Especially Stephanie. *Do you really want to see her horse shit acting dragging down Bryan? I don't.*


Not really, but if Bryan comes out on top from a feud with Vince McMahon while at the same time Punk is feuding with Paul Heyman, I think I will finally be able to say that WWE is now World Wrestling Honor.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



METTY said:


> "I hope KO Bossy, Tyrion, and Vanderbox, just defecated themselves all in the same room watching Raw together, and had to share the same cat to wipe their asses before reaching for more cheetos.
> 
> Who is the most over face in wrestling? Who did the fans hand pick to be their next top guy? Daniel Main F-ing Event Bryan!
> 
> (this is already in general, didn't realize that's where I was, but this belongs on RAW board)" - RebelArch86


Ah, well. Now you can see why I have him on block. The fact that he felt the need to be so rude, and post a thread about absolutely nothing...yeah, I can do without that.

He's probably still crying over the fact that 2 months go, I said Bryan wasn't as over as Orton. I remember he pitched a total bitch fit. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Loved the "Daniel Bryan" chant tonight. It shows it's not just the "Yes" chant that is over.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Crowds will chant Yes with him and it will look great, yes.
> 
> But he's no where near the popularity of Cena, Punk and even Orton yet.


I know you hate Bryan but the way things are going he could reach the heights. Saying he's no where near is a bit unfair seen as he out pops nearly everybody on the roster . Plus he hasn't got anywhere the push those three guys have got. It's amazing.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Loved the "Daniel Bryan" chant tonight. It shows it's not just the "Yes" chant that is over.


The Daniel Bryan chants are over, not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

oh c'mon, that is not meant to be rude. I have never called anyone who disagreed with me a name or insulted them. That is a ribbing, a funny jab at how those 3 constantly try and shit on him about his look and say fans won't take him seriously/want to see him in the main event.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



RebelArch86 said:


> oh c'mon, that is not meant to be rude. I have never called anyone who disagreed with me a name or insulted them. That is a ribbing, a funny jab at how those 3 constantly try and shit on him about his look and say fans won't take him seriously/want to see him in the main event.


c'mon man, stop hère.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

I don't constantly shit on his look. I've expressed that I'm not a fan of it, sure, but constantly shit on it? Am I really that sinister? And I never said that fans won't take him seriously in the main event, I said that I wouldn't. Me. And that was like...months ago.

I won't lie and say I love Bryan. There are things about him I'm not a fan of. However, take a look around this forum. I've actually defended Bryan on here a lot in the past few days. I have a way bigger problem with the people who blindly mark for the guy. Then again, I have a problem with blind marks in general.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

You Bryan marks love your pops, don't you? :lmao

how about we talk about the segment? oh yeah, it was total shit. .


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



$osa said:


> Orton is still more over than him (as he should because he has been pushed for like 10 years) and Punk is still more over than him (as he should as well), But really, it doesn't fault Bryan at all because he's less over than two guys who SHOULD be more over than he is.


Randy Orton is not more over than Bryan. They have never chosen him over Bryan. Hell they shitted on Orton badly when the Yes movement started in Miami.


----------



## Wrage

*Re: Daniel Bryan fans.*



KO Bossy said:


> Hope you don't read insider reports, because if you do, that's exactly what they're saying.




What's a good site for insider reports?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is in the biggest push of his career by headlining the second biggest ppv SummerSlam with John Cena for the WWE title. Everything is pointing to the the fact that he MIGHT actually beat Cena for the title. The only problem is that as soon as he wins it Randy Orton will cash it in on him, gaining massive amount of heat in the process. I believe Daniel Bryan will win the WWE title but I can only see it happening this way. :bh:


----------



## apokalypse

*Backstage Update on Plans for Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena*

- As of this past weekend, WWE is still planning on doing Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena for the WWE Title at this year’s SummerSlam pay-per-view. The storyline will likely have a Total Divas twist to it as stars of the show, The Bella Twins, are both dating Cena and Bryan.

The feud between Cena and Bryan likely won’t begin until the first or second week after Total Divas debuts on TV. There is a plan in place to do an angle on RAW where Cena asks the fans who they want to get the WWE Title shot at SummerSlam, with the idea that Bryan will be picked.

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Norwegian

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

I think that is actually the best case scenario. Daniel Bryan beating Cena will be such a feelgood moment, especially with a smarky SummerSlam crowd behind him. Orton cashing in and turning heel will get a massive reaction from the crowd and set up a Face Daniel Bryan vs. Heel Orton storyline. If Daniel Bryan wins and Orton doesn't cash in, Bryan will probably be directionless until Orton does decide to cash in somewhere down the line. 

This way we get:

1. Bryan beating Cena (quite possibly clean, maybe even via tap out)

2. Long overdue Orton heel turn

3. Storyline potential

4. Bryan getting cheated out of his title reign will get him even more crowd support


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Backstage Update on Plans for Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena*

Oh god the divas involved


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Backstage Update on Plans for Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena*

:argh: Please don't get the divas involved I pray this is only a rumor and they won't pull the trigger


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Ham and Egger said:


> Daniel Bryan is in the biggest push of his career by headlining the second biggest ppv SummerSlam with John Cena for the WWE title. Everything is pointing to the the fact that he MIGHT actually beat Cena for the title. The only problem is that as soon as he wins it Randy Orton will cash it in on him, gaining massive amount of heat in the process. I believe Daniel Bryan will win the WWE title but I can only see it happening this way. :bh:


And that's perfectly fine man. Think long-term here. If Bryan beats Cena clean do you really think WWE will waste him? Even if Orton cashes in and beats Bryan after the match, the sheer confidence that WWE will have shown in Bryan to be the only person since The Rock to beat Cena squeakee clean, should be all the proof you need that Bryan is on his way up and NOTHING will derail his train.

All the constant insults that McMahon has been making about Bryan lately with the likes of Steph and HHH defending him, seem to suggest that the bigger picture, is that Bryan will, ultimately, be a part of the McMahon Family power struggle storyline at Mania and will probably be HHH's hand picked wrestler to win him the company against Vince's chosen one (Ryback or Orton perhaps? Maybe even a returning Batista)


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



KO Bossy said:


> I don't constantly shit on his look. I've expressed that I'm not a fan of it, sure, but constantly shit on it? Am I really that sinister? And I never said that fans won't take him seriously in the main event, I said that I wouldn't. Me. And that was like...months ago.
> 
> I won't lie and say I love Bryan. There are things about him I'm not a fan of. However, take a look around this forum. I've actually defended Bryan on here a lot in the past few days. I have a way bigger problem with the people who blindly mark for the guy. Then again, I have a problem with blind marks in general.


I know I even repped you last week. Still doesn't mean I don't want to bust your balls.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

I ask again, why everyone is so sure Orton will cash in the briefcase a month into a 1 YEAR opportunity? Why can't Bryan beat Cena and hold the belt for a few months before Orton steals the belt from him?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Backstage Update on Plans for Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena*



apokalypse said:


> - As of this past weekend, WWE is still planning on doing Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena for the WWE Title at this year’s SummerSlam pay-per-view. The storyline will likely have a Total Divas twist to it as stars of the show, The Bella Twins, are both dating Cena and Bryan.
> 
> *The feud between Cena and Bryan likely won’t begin until the first or second week after Total Divas debuts on TV.* There is a plan in place to do an angle on RAW where Cena asks the fans who they want to get the WWE Title shot at SummerSlam, with the idea that Bryan will be picked.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


Already wrong.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> I ask again, why everyone is so sure Orton will cash in the briefcase a month into a 1 YEAR opportunity? Why can't Bryan beat Cena and hold the belt for a few months before Orton steals the belt from him?


The WWE is notorious for dangling the carrot in front of their fans and violently ripping it away from us as soon as we get it. It will be a feel good moment when he wins but the WWE will capitalize on that by having Orton become a mega heel at Daniel Bryan's expense.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

I lold when sheamus got boo'd.

That's all I have to add. 

/relevancy


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

(I am talking as of this moment) The list goes like this in terms of "overness":

1. CM Punk
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Randy Orton

The rest is too indecisive as any of those faces are inconsistent themselves


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

It would be great if he gets the win but not the belt, and wins royal rumble to cement him as a mega star.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



Deptford said:


> You Bryan marks love your pops, don't you? :lmao
> 
> how about we talk about the segment? oh yeah, it was total shit. .


It was so shit that the entire audience booed everyone else on stage in favor of Bryan who got a megastar pop and reception. I, like many others, want the catchphrases to die down in favor of more compelling and realistic promos filled with substance but, with Bryan working with Cena and probably being involved in the McMahon storyline, substance is headed our way for the Daniel Bryan character imo.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Ham and Egger said:


> The WWE is notorious for dangling the carrot in front of their fans and violently ripping it away from us as soon as we get it. It will be a feel good moment when he wins but the WWE will capitalize on that by having Orton become a mega heel at Daniel Bryan's expense.


I agree with that, but Bryan isn't your normal "carrot". This guy is the ace in their hand. Why not build Bryan up a little more first and get the same benefit of Orton screwing Bryan at a later date. Postponement hurts no one here, where as taking the belt off Bryan after 90 seconds could derail his momentum or just make people stop caring all together. Why take that risk when you can get the same benefits a few months later?


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*



3VK said:


> I lold when sheamus got boo'd.
> 
> That's all I have to add.
> 
> /relevancy


That was almost as special a moment as D Bry's god level pop when announced.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> I agree with that, but Bryan isn't your normal "carrot". This guy is the ace in their hand. Why not build Bryan up a little more first and get the same benefit of Orton screwing Bryan at a later date. Postponement hurts no one here, where as taking the belt off Bryan after 90 seconds could derail his momentum or just make people stop caring all together. Why take that risk when you can get the same benefits a few months later?


I would love for nothing if Daniel Bryan gets a sold 3 to 4 months as champ but then again this is the WWE we're talking about. The same company that had Daniel Bryan job out in 18 seconds to Sheamus at Wrestlmania last year. I can't be too hopeful.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Tonight was just one crowd. There's been reports from other shows where guys like Punk, Orton and even Jericho have gotten equal or superior pops to him. He is not the #1 overall baby face just yet. The crowd just wanted to see their lovable underdog finally get a title shot, and I';m happy for him as well, but I'm not a blind mark who thinks he's the next mega star or something.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: So about Daniel Bryan only being #3 over face?*

Everyone has known for a month and half that Bryan was getting this match. What did you expect them to hum the Fandango song.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> I ask again, why everyone is so sure Orton will cash in the briefcase a month into a 1 YEAR opportunity? Why can't Bryan beat Cena and hold the belt for a few months before Orton steals the belt from him?


Because they're notorious for doing that with 1 of the MITB's, and it's always the guy who's established. Their formula is that one guy uses it quickly, simply as a way to build to a title match, and one guy holds it for months. See 2010. Miz waited months, Kane cashed in immediately. 2011, Del Rio cashes in immediately, Bryan waits months. 2012, Cena cashes in immediately, Ziggler waits months. Considering the MITB winners this year are ORTON and SANDOW, you can pretty much easily guess which is the short term and which is the long term.

Anyway, I don't think Bryan's going to win, because otherwise they'd have just given him the MITB and let Orton get a title shot another way. They don't want the briefcase winner to lose again so if Bryan's going to win, it doesn't make sense for him to not keep the momentum rolling and win MITB. Oh, and good luck on him beating Cena CLEAN, LOL. If Punk couldn't do it, Bryan can't do it.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

They won't put Bryan over Cena clean and end it at that. They need a distraction such as Orton cashing in then and there to distract from the fact that Cena lost clean, and keep him strong as they always want to do. He's still their golden boy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> I ask again, why everyone is so sure Orton will cash in the briefcase a month into a 1 YEAR opportunity? Why can't Bryan beat Cena and hold the belt for a few months before Orton steals the belt from him?


Well, It would make Orton heel, and DB an even bigger face. Then DB can get it back on a bigger stage maybe. Cena vs Taker will probably happen, so just a way to get the title off Cena.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*

That's like WWE giving us a puppy for Christmas, then brutally murdering that puppy in front of us. So it isn't out of the realm of possibility, and it could work in Bryan's favour, it would really paint him as the deserving underdog who really earned the title when he wins it back from Orton.


----------



## Rasfene

Glad bryan didnt win the briefcase. I want him to win the wwe title by other methods.


----------



## apokalypse

Vince and Daniel Bryan fued will happen...


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Worst case scenario for Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they're notorious for doing that with 1 of the MITB's, and it's always the guy who's established. Their formula is that one guy uses it quickly, simply as a way to build to a title match, and one guy holds it for months. See 2010. Miz waited months, Kane cashed in immediately. 2011, Del Rio cashes in immediately, Bryan waits months. 2012, Cena cashes in immediately, Ziggler waits months. Considering the MITB winners this year are ORTON and SANDOW, you can pretty much easily guess which is the short term and which is the long term.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think Bryan's going to win, *because otherwise they'd have just given him the MITB and let Orton get a title shot another way*. They don't want the briefcase winner to lose again so if Bryan's going to win, it doesn't make sense for him to not keep the momentum rolling and win MITB. Oh, and good luck on him beating Cena CLEAN, LOL. If Punk couldn't do it, Bryan can't do it.


but this does nothing for both of them

giving bryan a proper shot at the title instend of giving him a cheap cash in establishes him even more as a rising star, they can play out the angle of bryan fighting to reach his dream, the wwe championship

in this story bryan is the underdog fighting the established champion, it needed to be a proper title shot because when (if... a big IF actually) he'll win the story will come full circle with him beating the champion and gaining the title realizing his dream

and imagine the heat orton will get if he'll cash in on bryan that very night, taking away the best bryan worked so hard to get, with a random title shot orton would have nothing to work with to gain some heat

really if they plan to let bryan goes over cena, this way is much better

edit: granted that i still think orton is above this sort of cheap cash in to gain heat.. but whatever


----------



## hazuki

Holy shit Bryan looked so over compare to everyone else on the roster when he was picked.


----------



## Heli

Not trying to step anyone's toes here, but why is DB so over? I get that he's an amazingly talented wrestler, but why does fans over the whole spectrum absolutely adore the guy? I think he's a great wrestler but he has really transcended in popularity in the latest months. What is it that everyone loves?


----------



## RandomLurker

What do y'all think about keeping Bryan completely off Raw last night? Obviously they did it so that everyone will pick him at the end, but I didn't think he needs that kind of help.

Plus, I'm a fan of continuity and was hoping to see him play up on how he was screwed and proceeds to destroy Curtis Axel


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

How about:

Bryan beats Cena @ Summerslam. Orton cashes in MITB, beats Bryan and then punts him, turning heel in the process. Bryan is out for months whilst Orton defeats all comers. Fast forward to Royal Rumble where Bryan returns to a mega pop and wins the Rumble, choosing Orton and beating him clean at Wrestlemania for the WWE championship for the ultimate feel good story?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*The crowd was extremely pro-Bryan no matter what, they just saved his huge pop for the end. Loved how they did that. And some need to stop whining about making it only look like Cena handed it to him. He clearly acknowledged his respect for Bryan and said he deserved it more than anyone, which is true. He didn't really just hand him anything. People just wanna complain no matter what.*


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Heli said:


> Not trying to step anyone's toes here, but why is DB so over? I get that he's an amazingly talented wrestler, but why does fans over the whole spectrum absolutely adore the guy? I think he's a great wrestler but he has really transcended in popularity in the latest months. What is it that everyone loves?


Why was Austin? Why was The Rock? The fans CHOSE Bryan.


----------



## BehindYou

Raw was really game over for the few people who still claim Daniel Bryan isn't over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I was most impressed that Bryan hadn't made one appearance the entire show, and the crowd was loud the entire show. I thought the crowd would be tired by the time Bryan appeared. But they weren't. The crowd went ape shit for Bryan. He is very much over.


----------



## Osize10

The more I watch the last segment... it was all so crazy. I myself questioned whether Bryan would be the crowds choice, but man it's ridiculous how that segment worked out.

Storyline it really is bad continuity, especially with no Axel follow up, but man it still delivered. What a weirdly memorable segment


----------



## Mr. I

Heli said:


> Not trying to step anyone's toes here, but why is DB so over? I get that he's an amazingly talented wrestler, but why does fans over the whole spectrum absolutely adore the guy? I think he's a great wrestler but he has really transcended in popularity in the latest months. What is it that everyone loves?


It's everything.

- They love his wrestling
- They love his promos
- They love his catchphrase
- They love what he stands for, the guy that isn't a big mastodon, but he's the most talented and worthy even if he's short and normal looking
- They love that he's a genuine underdog, not just in matches, but that he's had to overcome endless odds outside of the ring in the WWE, too
- They feel a personal connection to him as a performer, which is his innate charisma and charm

In short, they feel invested in his continued success. It makes them feel great to see Daniel Bryan doing great. It's a very deep and real connection and only comes along every once in a while in wrestling (and rarely is the person its with so very talented at wrestling).


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Marked like a bitch even though I knew it was coming. He has to beat Cena w/Orton cash-in, solidify crowd's sympathy and make Orton someone to dislike by the majority.


----------



## DOPA

Although it was rumoured for over a month now I still couldn't believe the reports fully until I saw it happen with my own eyes. But it is happening, and words can't express my joy at this outcome.

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Happenstan

RandomLurker said:


> What do y'all think about keeping Bryan completely off Raw last night? Obviously they did it so that everyone will pick him at the end, but I didn't think he needs that kind of help.
> 
> Plus, I'm a fan of continuity and was hoping to see him play up on how he was screwed and proceeds to destroy Curtis Axel



They weren't going to. Punk's promo went long so they cut Bryan's match and added a few minutes to RVD/Jericho. Bryan was supposed to go over Barrett.




Stone Cold 4life said:


> How about:
> 
> Bryan beats Cena @ Summerslam. Orton cashes in MITB, beats Bryan and then punts him, turning heel in the process. Bryan is out for months whilst Orton defeats all comers. Fast forward to Royal Rumble where Bryan returns to a mega pop and wins the Rumble, choosing Orton and beating him clean at Wrestlemania for the WWE championship for the ultimate feel good story?


A) The punt has been banned due to potential concussions. It's not coming back. Deal with it.
B) Why the fuck would they bench their most over guy for a month (let alone months) to build up Randy "Seen It All Before" Orton?


----------



## Happenstan

Ithil said:


> It's everything.
> 
> - They love his wrestling
> - They love his promos
> - They love his catchphrase
> - They love what he stands for, the guy that isn't a big mastodon, but he's the most talented and worthy even if he's short and normal looking
> - They love that he's a genuine underdog, not just in matches, but that he's had to overcome endless odds outside of the ring in the WWE, too
> - They feel a personal connection to him as a performer, which is his innate charisma and charm
> 
> In short, they feel invested in his continued success. It makes them feel great to see Daniel Bryan doing great. It's a very deep and real connection and only comes along every once in a while in wrestling (and rarely is the person its with so very talented at wrestling).


This and so much more. I absolutely love the fact that he is the thing that should not be. Bryan was supposed to be a Wrestlemania anecdote. An 18 second aberration to get Lucky Charms over as the next big thing. To me Bryan represents all those guys who didn't fit Vince's model and were held back when they should have been pushed to the moon. I love the fact that somewhere in Vince's head he can't believe a Daniel Bryan is this popular over a Ryback type. Bryan is living proof of the underdog getting one over the man. IMO of course.


----------



## Mr. I

Happenstan said:


> They weren't going to. Punk's promo went long so they cut Bryan's match and added a few minutes to RVD/Jericho. Bryan was supposed to go over Barrett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A) The punt has been banned due to potential concussions. It's not coming back. Deal with it.
> B) Why the fuck would they bench their most over guy for a month (let alone months) to build up Randy "Seen It All Before" Orton?


Orton just punted Big Show at Extreme Rules, two months ago.


----------



## Happenstan

Ithil said:


> Orton just punted Big Show at Extreme Rules, two months ago.


Yeah I know. He was given special permission then. Vince apparently regrets that decision as it sends mixed messages to the locker room about concussions. Hence the major fines when chair shots to the head have been used recently. Will we see another "special permission" given? Maybe. Vince changes his mind more than his underwear. But as of this moment the punt is a banned move ala the tombstone and given the concern about concussions I think the move is probably done for for good. Orton even mentioned it on twitter a month or so back.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Heli said:


> Not trying to step anyone's toes here, but why is DB so over? I get that he's an amazingly talented wrestler, but why does fans over the whole spectrum absolutely adore the guy? I think he's a great wrestler but he has really transcended in popularity in the latest months. What is it that everyone loves?


Passion, plain and simple. Any body watching him knows he loves what he does, has put in the work and has perfected his craft.


----------



## thaimasker

Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett were scheduled to have a lengthy match on last night's RAW but it was nixed because the promo segment with Paul Heyman and CM Punk went around 4 minutes too long. Instead of cutting Bryan vs. Barrett short, officials decided to nix the match and give Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Jericho more time. Van Dam and Jericho went around 22 minutes and were originally scheduled for a 14 minute match. 

http://nodq.com/wwe/375986387.shtml


----------



## Beatles123

WE ALWAYS BELIEVED


----------



## hazuki

Rewatching the segment again, Bryan was hiding behind Swagger and Cesaro the entire segment lol


----------



## Matt O' Smylie

Daniel Bryan just makes me smile. What an absolute dude.


----------



## checkcola

I did see a funny interview with DB talking about Total Divas. He was essentially complaining that he had less time with his girlfriend because of the show. heh


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Happenstan said:


> They weren't going to. Punk's promo went long so they cut Bryan's match and added a few minutes to RVD/Jericho. Bryan was supposed to go over Barrett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A) The punt has been banned due to potential concussions. It's not coming back. Deal with it.
> B) Why the fuck would they bench their most over guy for a month (let alone months) to build up Randy "Seen It All Before" Orton?


Pretty sure Randy punted someone not too long ago.
Absence makes the heart grow fonder, Bryan coming back and beating the guy that put him on the shelf will get one of the biggest pops this era.


----------



## Starbuck

Can't believe how crazy that segment was last night. I was sitting there watching it almost in shock tbh. Thank fuck this is official. It's a match I've been wanting to see for a while now and has bags of potential. The storyline is already off to an interesting start for sure and there's a lot of stuff simmering in the background too. 

1) Bella involvement. It was explicitly mentioned by Cole at the end of the show and I reckon they're most definitely going to be involved in this. I'd rather they not but it's happening so I've accepted it. 

2) McMahon involvement. They've been hinting at and building towards this for weeks now. Vince doesn't like Bryan and HHH does. This week we have HHH/Stephanie reiterating that and for anyone who may have missed it:










Stephanie is teasing involvement here with her and HHH being supportive of Bryan and Vince being not to supportive. I don't know if the McMahon's are a definite for this but they're obviously teasing something. 

3) Randy Orton and the MITB. This one is also obvious and has been building for weeks with Bryan now. Bryan beat him clean on Raw and what better way to get revenge than to take his title right after he wins it? I don't think it's a stretch to say that Orton cashing in on an exhausted Bryan after taking Cena to the limit and winning the WWE title is a very real possibility. They've been looking for a way to turn Orton heel for forever now it seems. They aren't going to find a better scenario than that. Then we'll be set for heel Orton vs. Bryan. Where they go from there, who knows?

Really looking forward to seeing what the hell they're going to do next week with this. It could go anywhere and I like that. Unpredictable.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe how crazy that segment was last night. I was sitting there watching it almost in shock tbh. Thank fuck this is official. It's a match I've been wanting to see for a while now and has bags of potential. The storyline is already off to an interesting start for sure and there's a lot of stuff simmering in the background too.
> 
> 1) Bella involvement. It was explicitly mentioned by Cole at the end of the show and I reckon they're most definitely going to be involved in this. I'd rather they not but it's happening so I've accepted it.
> 
> 2) McMahon involvement. They've been hinting at and building towards this for weeks now. Vince doesn't like Bryan and HHH does. This week we have HHH/Stephanie reiterating that and for anyone who may have missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie is teasing involvement here with her and HHH being supportive of Bryan and Vince being not to supportive. I don't know if the McMahon's are a definite for this but they're obviously teasing something.
> 
> 3) Randy Orton and the MITB. This one is also obvious and has been building for weeks with Bryan now. Bryan beat him clean on Raw and what better way to get revenge than to take his title right after he wins it? I don't think it's a stretch to say that Orton cashing in on an exhausted Bryan after taking Cena to the limit and winning the WWE title is a very real possibility. They've been looking for a way to turn Orton heel for forever now it seems. They aren't going to find a better scenario than that. Then we'll be set for heel Orton vs. Bryan. Where they go from there, who knows?
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing what the hell they're going to do next week with this. It could go anywhere and I like that. Unpredictable.


Good post. It really is quite open-ended which is awesome but one thing's for sure, Bryan's about to get pushed to the moon because of this and I'm stoked to see it happen!

Also, here's some interesting backstage news on Vince's actual feelins on Bryan which doesn't surprise me with the push he's giving him.



> We’re told Daniel Bryan’s t-shirt was the most sold merchandise item last week and that was further evidence to WWE officials the time for a top push was now. The backstage segment with Triple H suggesting Cena was going to pick Bryan and that Vince McMahon was going to “lose it” was a rib at Vince. We’re told by sources close to McMahon that he realizes he was wrong about Bryan.
> 
> Source: wnw


----------



## joshL

*Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I expect nothing but negative remarks and so forth. I don't care about that. I like CM Punk and feel he is the man these days. Nobody can cut a promo like him and he just has "it". Obviously I don't feel that way at all about DB. Sooooo fans of his what is so great about him?


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I agree he is overrated by the IWC but the guy does have great talent in the ring and I think the underdog appeal is a reason people root for him as well.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

His mic skills are improving, & I have never seen him ever produce a bad match. Did you hear the reaction he got from Raw, that's after the burial they delivered to him last Wrestlemania against Sheamus.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

the yes or no thing is annoying, but he is damn good wrestler


----------



## Perestroika

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He can carry pretty much anyone on the roster to a good match, and frequently puts on great matches. His mic work isn't his forté (though he can be both funny and passionate), but is improving; and either way, he has managed to create a great rapport with the crowd, so much so that it feels like he's getting big cheers from all sections of the crowd.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> I expect nothing but negative remarks and so forth.


Because nothing constructive can come from this thread. Even if people do answer your thread, it's their opinion and not fact. So then what? What exactly are you going to use this new found information for?


----------



## Biast

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

A catchphrase and still hasn't been WWE champion. 
When he becomes one and his Yes! stuff gets old, watch him get buried by the entire IWC so they can move on to their next new beloved wrestler/pet who ''deserves a push and needs to be champion.'' :lmao


----------



## harry huge ego

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13. 

I mean i'm a fan of bryan but his fans make me dislike him. Never in my life have I seen the over the top dick sucking bryan gets. Hell I don't even act that over the top about Andrew Johns and his the best I've ever seen in the real sport of NRL. 

Nrl is my favourite sport as well. You wont see me sucking joey off like these people suck bryan off it's sicking. If his really the best like joey you don't need to convince people they already KNOW how great he is.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Biast said:


> A catchphrase and still hasn't been WWE champion.
> When he becomes one and his Yes! stuff gets old, watch him get buried by the entire IWC so they can move on to their *next new beloved wrestler/pet who ''deserves a push and needs to be champion.''* :lmao


Enter Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

How about this one OP. Barring mic skills in what way is CM Punk better than Daniel Bryan?


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> How about this one OP. Barring mic skills in what way is CM Punk better than Daniel Bryan?


Charisma for one.


----------



## Biast

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> How about this one OP. Barring mic skills in what way is CM Punk better than Daniel Bryan?


Charisma and much more credibility.


----------



## donalder

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The difference between the bryan who debut in 2010 and the bryan actually is that he is over,if you see this 3 years in the company his mics is better,but in the ring always do the same(he do this beacuse in wwe can´t do all that he know)with 1 or 2 moves new but he have a great reaction from the crowd now,his microphone is well but Cm Punk,Jericho have better microphone that him.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I never see him as a main guy, but he does put on exciting matches everytime.


----------



## Mithro

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Biast said:


> A catchphrase and still hasn't been WWE champion.
> When he becomes one and his Yes! stuff gets old, watch him get buried by the entire IWC so they can move on to their next new beloved wrestler/pet who ''deserves a push and needs to be champion.'' :lmao


He's pretty damn well liked among all the fans, though, seems like a lot of kids like him, too, so he's got that.


----------



## Biast

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



CripplerXFace said:


> Enter Bray Wyatt.


Yeah, I can see that already happening. :lol


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Pacmanboi said:


> His mic skills are improving, & I have never seen him ever produce a bad match. Did you hear the reaction he got from Raw, that's after the burial they delivered to him last Wrestlemania against Sheamus.


They didn't try to bury Bryan, they were just trying to give Sheamus his own Wrestlemania moment by booking him to win the championship quickly, since they were pushing him as the #2 baby face at the time. I do believe the quick finish would have been used better for the Big Show/Cody Rhodes feud though, since that revolved around Rhodes mocking Show for never winning a singles match at Wrestlemania. Imagine Rhodes receiving the Knockout Punch before the bell even rang or right after it rang when Rhodes wasn't looking and then Show puts his foot on his chest and pins him. (Of course, people would then complain about Rhodes being 'buried' as well but meh.) 

Still, regardless, Bryan walking right into someone's finisher doesn't really count as a burial... Unless they were trying to 'bury' the Undertaker at KOTR 1999 as well.


----------



## harry huge ego

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> How about this one OP. Barring mic skills in what way is CM Punk better than Daniel Bryan?


1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man. Bryan acts like a 10 year old. So if you're a male over 15 years old chances are you can relate to punk a hell of a lot more than bryan.

2. NO STUPID CHANT. Cm punk gets cm punk chants that's it. He gets them at the right times during matches/ promo's to support him. Bryan only has his yes catchphrase. I know they chant it to support bryan but it almost feels like if you took the yes/no chants away he'd get no reaction. It feels like the chant is whats over not him a lot of the time. BRYANS OVER i'm not saying his not. I'm saying the chant is his crutch punk doesn't need one.

3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena ( YES/ I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS ECT)childish shit like that. 

4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.

5. Punks the better overall performer.Punk plays a variety of characters and they still feel like him and you believe that's cm punk. His just a great actor in terms of protraying a character


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man. Bryan acts like a 10 year old. So if you're a male over 15 years old chances are you can relate to punk a hell of a lot more than bryan.
> 
> 2. NO STUPID CHANT. Cm punk gets cm punk chants that's it. He gets them at the right times during matches/ promo's to support him. Bryan only has his yes catchphrase. I know they chant it to support bryan but it almost feels like if you took the yes/no chants away he'd get no reaction. It feels like the chant is whats over not him a lot of the time. BRYANS OVER i'm not saying his not. I'm saying the chant is his crutch punk doesn't need one.
> 
> 3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena
> 
> 4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.


THIS ^^^^:clap


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Yeh, some iwc Bryanb marks potrray Bryan as the next best thing next to GOD.

He is great thou, He´s great in the ring, got the yes! and no! over with the crowds, and are somewhat good on the mic.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's entertaining on the mic and is the best in-ring wrestler in the world today. He can have a great match with anybody, he even pulled one out of Ryback.

I actually am not a fan of CM Punk, but am a big fan of Daniel Bryan. He's a phenomenal talent and deserves his moment as WWE Champion. As you heard this past Monday, a lot of people think he's pretty damn special.


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Typical. The IWC loves him, the fans love him, he gets a huge push...and people complain.

I mean fair enough, if we're talking Brodus Clay then you can moan, but having an over as hell guy like Bryan, who is also a superb wrestler in the top spot, how can you be unhappy?


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Typical. The IWC loves him, the fans love him, he gets a huge push...and people complain.
> 
> I mean fair enough, if we're talking Brodus Clay then you can moan, but having an over as hell guy like Bryan, who is also a superb wrestler in the top spot, how can you be unhappy?


I'm unhappy and I compain because I don't care for the guy and I can.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> I expect nothing but negative remarks and so forth. I don't care about that. I like CM Punk and feel he is the man these days. Nobody can cut a promo like him and he just has "it". Obviously I don't feel that way at all about DB. Sooooo fans of his what is so great about him?


1. Great wrestler
2. Great personality
3. Connects with the crowd. 
4. Can play a heel or a face
5. Works well with everyone
6. Elevates everyone's performance, just ask Ryback
7. Greatest technical wrestler alive today.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

oh and fyi, I predict this thread getting closed within a day....mods are getting tired of posters (like yourself) starting hashed out threads.


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I think it mostly has to due with the fact that he's very talented in the ring, plays the underdog role well and very relatable to a lot of people. I think his mic skills are just alright for the most part but you can tell he's steadily improving over time.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Typical. The IWC loves him, the fans love him, he gets a huge push...and people complain.
> 
> I mean fair enough, if we're talking Brodus Clay then you can moan, but having an over as hell guy like Bryan, who is also a superb wrestler in the top spot, how can you be unhappy?


it´s just the typical iwc. A guy get´s pushed = more people likes him makes it uncool to like him... so fcking stoopid.


----------



## ClydebankBlitz

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> I'm unhappy and I compain because I don't care for the guy and I can.


But you're complaining like it's a mistake by the brand. When he's an awesome wrestler, which is undisputable, and everyone loves him, you cant REALLY be angry with their decisions. Really, you're just being a pro wrestling hipster.


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



ClydebankBlitz said:


> But you're complaining like it's a mistake by the brand. When he's an awesome wrestler, which is undisputable, and everyone loves him, you cant REALLY be angry with their decisions. Really, *you're just being a pro wrestling hipster*.


Yeah I'm the hipster:lol I have never liked the guy even on NXT.


----------



## harry huge ego

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

If you want to see the miz's best wwe match go back and watch. The Miz (c) vs Daniel bryan vs John morrison. It was at E.R 2010 I believe. It was a falls count anywhere match for the united states championship

I'm just saying the match is the shit and bryan, morrison are the reason for that. I wish we would see that from Bryan more often. I'm just saying if your a bryan fan go and find that match I promise you wont be disappointed. The match he had with Sheamus in 2012 at E.R ironicily enough is another great match from him. He carried sheamus. 

Just suggesting some matches that are worth watching. Those matches made me a fan of the guy in a big way.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Well OP, a wrestler won't be liked by everyone. People have different taste and that's ok. That's just life.

For me personally, I like Bryan's in-ring work and personality. I always enjoy his matches. I don't know what the future holds for him but I am glad that Bryan is over with the crowd and he is getting pushed.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He can do backflips off a turnbuckle.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Let's see..he's the best in ring wrestler since Benoit and Eddie were alive and were carrying any and everybody week in and week out. He did show carrying heel promos when he turned. He did show carrying face promos when he was tweener. When it comes down to it? No one can touch him at any aspect of being the total package. He doesn't do sloppy Macho Man elbow drops or stupid shit like that. He doesn't get exposed calling spots like Cena and Blandy do every week that everyone at this forum points out. He makes his submissions look believable which is something the WWE Champion still can't do after 8 years of being pushed as a Austin level top star.

LOL. Alot of those marks on the first page keep saying his mic skills are "improving or alright" yet no one can outperform him on the mic str8 up except for the Rock during the Raw 1000 bit. He actually gets fans to laugh and not be indifferent like they were when Cena and Punk were trying to tell jokes during their face runs. 
Simply put...he's just the best there is.


----------



## kinmad4it

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's the only guy on the entire roster that I can think of that always has the whole crowd behind him. Maybe Randy as a close second.
You put him up against anyone barring Cena and he'll get cheered by both the kids and smarks. 

He's entertaining as hell, has the match of the night almost every night. Can manage to pull out a great match with any opponent and I can't recall seeing him deliver one sloppy or botched move.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The man wrestled a fucking bear.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

he entertains me when i watch him, i could give a rats ass what haters think they can fester on here about it, lol.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's see..he's the best in ring wrestler since Benoit and Eddie were alive and were carrying any and everybody week in and week out. He did show carrying heel promos when he turned. He did show carrying face promos when he was tweener. When it comes down to it? No one can touch him at any aspect of being the total package. He doesn't do sloppy Macho Man elbow drops or stupid shit like that. He doesn't get exposed calling spots like Cena and Blandy do every week that everyone at this forum points out. He makes his submissions look believable which is something the WWE Champion still can't do after 8 years of being pushed as a Austin level top star.
> 
> LOL. Alot of those marks on the first page keep saying his mic skills are "improving or alright" yet no one can outperform him on the mic str8 up except for the Rock during the Raw 1000 bit. He actually gets fans to laugh and not be indifferent like they were when Cena and Punk were trying to tell jokes during their face runs.
> Simply put...he's just the best there is.


Another delusional bryan mark. I don't know what you're smoking but Daniel Bryan is NOT the best there is.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The beard. Chicks dig the beard.


----------



## La Parka

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I love his in ring work, amazing every time I watch him.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*





/thread :bryan


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Last month I made a video about him explaining why he is so great at the moment. I'm too lazy to actually write it all out so if you want, you can just watch it.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

1.) He's an American Dragon that used to Mutilate Cattles, which makes him TV MA. People like edgy wrestlers. Nobody likes cows anyways.

2.) He has a huge beard. Size matters. 

3.) He can't sing, but he can dance and make romance.






4.) He's alpha as fuck, look at his swag:










5.) He's breathtakingly charming










6.) He's also a great wrestler.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

best in-ring worker on earth and has been since about 2004, appeals to a much wider range of fans than someone like punk, while punk has loyal fans, his character and demeanor means he has pigeonholed himself somewhat

the potential with bryan is limitless, the kids love him, the smarks love him, he can play sympathetic face, underdog face, angry heel, intense heel, comedy heel or face, wwe are only bounded by their own lack of creativity with the guy


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> I expect nothing but negative remarks and so forth. I don't care about that. I like CM Punk and feel he is the man these days. Nobody can cut a promo like him and he just has "it". Obviously I don't feel that way at all about DB. Sooooo fans of his what is so great about him?


1 - Sublime wrestler. He can have a 'good' match with anyone, but more frequently has 'great' matches with whoever he works with. If he's in there with someone close to his level (Punk/Ziggler etc) it's going to be an amazing match.
2 - Able play the sympathetic babyface and sadistic heel roles to perfection.
3 - Undeniable passion for his job that oozes out of him.
4 - Has two very simple and genuinely over catchphrases.
5 - Ridiculously over (everything really. From his catchphrase,his entrance, his offense etc) with multiple facets of the wrestling fandom. From hardcore smarks to little kids.
6 - Has a beard.
7 - Ridiculously good seller. He can make it look like he's being killed without it looking over the top.
8 - Good on the mic. He's no Punk, but he's also a lot better than he gets credit for.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



TripleG said:


> Last month I made a video about him explaining why he is so great at the moment. I'm too lazy to actually write it all out so if you want, you can just watch it.


DAT plug. bama


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's the best in ring worker in wrestling, but he's cringe worthy at everything else. He wasn't that over before the YES! chant, he's got marginal charisma at best, his mic skills on a good day are mediocre and on a bad day, which is most of the time, they're awful, he looks like a giant garden gnome, and his fans are the most insufferable people on the planet.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's great because alot of Internet fans can relate to him due to the fact he looks like a geek and has less muscle mass than small child.

They have alot of protection over him due to the fact they watch anything wrestling so they have seen his career grow. They knew and watched him when no1 else knew who he was so regardless of how awully boring his matches are in the WWE they will tell you the good because they feel the sunshines out of his asshole.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

-One of the best workers on the planet, great wrestler overall.
-Is actually entertaining on the mic.
-Has a GOAT beard.
-Is a GOAT.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Oh all these marks so mad that their favorite wrestler doesn't get pushed, please, complain even more!


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Gunner14 said:


> He's great because alot of Internet fans can relate to him due to the fact he looks like a geek and has less muscle mass than small child..



really? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tinkerbell said:


> Oh all these marks so mad that their favorite wrestler doesn't get pushed, please, complain even more!


My favourite wrestler's been pushed a hell of a lot more than Daniel Bryan and I still think he sucks.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Good on mic and one of best workers of all time. There's nothing not to like.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

what's so great about Daniel Bryan is he's better than CM Punk.


----------



## TakeTwo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man. Bryan acts like a 10 year old. So if you're a male over 15 years old chances are you can relate to punk a hell of a lot more than bryan.
> 
> 2. NO STUPID CHANT. Cm punk gets cm punk chants that's it. He gets them at the right times during matches/ promo's to support him. Bryan only has his yes catchphrase. I know they chant it to support bryan but it almost feels like if you took the yes/no chants away he'd get no reaction. It feels like the chant is whats over not him a lot of the time. BRYANS OVER i'm not saying his not. I'm saying the chant is his crutch punk doesn't need one.
> 
> 3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena ( YES/ I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS ECT)childish shit like that.
> 
> 4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.
> 
> 5. Punks the better overall performer.Punk plays a variety of characters and they still feel like him and you believe that's cm punk. His just a great actor in terms of protraying a character



Literally made an account just to reply to this. 

1) Bryan acts like a 10 year old? How, exactly? Because he played a comic role with Team HellNo? I don't know if that was the reason but you do realize the only reason that was done was to revive a tag team division that was falling apart? Not only that, it kept both Kane and Bryan relevant. Also, unless you moved out of your home at a young age, don't keep in contact with your family anymore, and have given up alcohol, smoking, and drugs, you can't honestly say people can relate more to Punk than Bryan. Both have had their struggles both are relatable in their own ways.

2) By that logic, Austin wouldn't be as over without the 'What?' chants and Rock wouldn't be over with the numerous chants he has created. Also, forgetting the 'Yes' chants, what about the Daniel Bryan chants or the "We want Bryan" chants that you hear pretty much every show? He's over and taking away the "Yes" chants would do nothing, it would just be replaced by something else. That tends to happen when you're crazy over, the fans chant. 

3) Wait, so the argument here is that the IWC make Bryan out to be much better than he is, but then you go on to say that he's over because of doing 'childish shit'? Since when does the IWC comprise of children? Also, again, playing a comedy role does not mean he's doing anything childish - what Bryan and Kane pulled off is the only reason the tag team division still is slightly relevant. 

4) Punk is most definitely not a better wrestler. I understand this is just personal preference, but Bryan is a much better technical wrestler than Punk. You saying that Punk is better because all Bryan does is 'kicks/strikes' is beyond ridiculous. But still, that's just personal preference. Honestly, I believe Antonio Cesaro right now is the best technical wrestler in the world. 

5) And Bryan isn't? Bryan has worked as a face, a heel, and in a comedy role. Even since NXT, Bryan has gotten a reaction. It took Punk longer to get a reaction during his start than it did Bryan. There's no denying though, that right now, Bryan gets a much louder pop than Punk.



Also, hello forum.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Pacmanboi said:


> His mic skills are improving, & I have never seen him ever produce a bad match. Did you hear the reaction he got from Raw, that's after the burial they delivered to him last Wrestlemania against Sheamus.


Well that was over a year ago, and he almost immediately got a fued with CM Punk after that in which he was booked to look fairly good.

After the Punk fued he did go through a dead spot booking-wise, but then got pushed with Kane for like half a year in which he regained a lot of popularity, and for the past couple months has been pushed mega hard as a force in the ring too.

His booking was shitty for like 3-4 months out of the last 18, and it was strong for about 8 of those months. Normal for roughly 6. Not the worst string of booking imo.



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.
> 
> I mean i'm a fan of bryan but his fans make me dislike him. *Never in my life have I seen the over the top dick sucking bryan gets*. Hell I don't even act that over the top about Andrew Johns and his the best I've ever seen in the real sport of NRL.
> 
> Nrl is my favourite sport as well. You wont see me sucking joey off like these people suck bryan off it's sicking. If his really the best like joey you don't need to convince people they already KNOW how great he is.


CM Punk?

The Shield? (especially Ambrose)




RandomLurker said:


> Because nothing constructive can come from this thread. Even if people do answer your thread, it's their opinion and not fact. So then what? What exactly are you going to use this new found information for?


He was asking for their opinions. Sometimes hearing what other people think can make you look for new things to evolve your own opinion the next time you see them wrestle.


----------



## Elijah89

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I'm not crazy about his gimmick either, but it's alright overall. Crazy thing is, I would enjoy the character more WITHOUT the Yes/No chants. It was cool during the spring of 2012, but the fad should have worn off by now. That is one problem with Sports Entertainment fans, they tend to overdo things once they think it's cool.


----------



## CherryCola

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I'm not a fan of him but i do think he is an overall talent. I hate the Yes chants its a bit annoying and makes him seem like a child, but i do think people like him more for his ring ability then anything


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Biast said:


> A catchphrase and still hasn't been WWE champion.
> When he becomes one and his Yes! stuff gets old, watch him get buried by the entire IWC so they can move on to their next new beloved wrestler/pet who ''deserves a push and needs to be champion.'' :lmao


Shades of unk3


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Whats so great about him?

He's the best Wrestler WWE have right now for crowd reaction and matches.

He's good on the mic and gets his point across.

The Crowd (adult and children) love him.

He's only using 2 per cent of his moves yet still gets top quality matches out of everyone.

He's banging Brie Bella and has an awesome beard. 

Plus he's a talent who's a nice guy who still to this day wants to improve on his chosen profession. You never hear this modest guy say "He's the Best in the World".


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

D.Bryan is over, he is one of the best wrestler in history, he have a lot of charisma and he is overall a good talker.

And yes, this thread is a waste of time.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

guys, I really love this kind of threads.

seeing all the Punk marks living in fear and scare about their god who's going to lose his place to the real best in the world.

CM Punk fans fear Daniel Bryan, #fact.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The material in his promos is shit. Thats why nobody thinks he has "mic skills". When he's allowed to go out there and be aggressive, he looks legit as hell. Look at his promos with Michael Cole and the breakup promo with AJ. When Bryan isn't trying to fit "yes" and "no" into every promo, he is one of the best talkers you'll find.

Now, whats so great about Daniel Bryan? Besides being the best wrestler in WWE in the past 5 years? Besides stealing the show week after week? Besides being the most over wrestler in the company? Besides being eveything a wrestler should be? Damn, I dunno!


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Monterossa said:


> guys, I really love this kind of threads.
> 
> seeing all the Punk marks living in fear and scare about their god who's going to lose his place to the real best in the world.
> 
> CM Punk fans fear Daniel Bryan, #fact.


I find it funny when The Bryan fans are called unbearable marks by Punk Fans. It's kinda of Ironic.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Monterossa said:


> guys, I really love this kind of threads.
> 
> seeing all the Punk marks living in fear and scare about their god who's going to lose his place to the real best in the world.
> 
> CM Punk fans fear Daniel Bryan, #fact.


I like them both and think they both offer something unique to a previously stagnating WWE. I prefer Punk because of his take no shit character but I enjoy Bryan for his utterly impeccable in ring work. 

why must everything boil down to a flame war?


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Cena must be pissed, that the PG version of the Rock v Austin mark war doesn't include him...


----------



## paska

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Can't we all just be friends?


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's entertaining.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Eddie Ray said:


> I like them both and think they both offer something unique to a previously stagnating WWE. I prefer Punk because of his take no shit character but I enjoy Bryan for his utterly impeccable in ring work.
> 
> why must everything boil down to a flame war?


It's great to have two great talents in the ME who actually the fans will cheer.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man. Bryan acts like a 10 year old. So if you're a male over 15 years old chances are you can relate to punk a hell of a lot more than bryan.
> 
> 2. NO STUPID CHANT. Cm punk gets cm punk chants that's it. He gets them at the right times during matches/ promo's to support him. Bryan only has his yes catchphrase. I know they chant it to support bryan but it almost feels like if you took the yes/no chants away he'd get no reaction. It feels like the chant is whats over not him a lot of the time. BRYANS OVER i'm not saying his not. I'm saying the chant is his crutch punk doesn't need one.
> 
> 3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena ( YES/ I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS ECT)childish shit like that.
> 
> 4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.
> 
> 5. Punks the better overall performer.Punk plays a variety of characters and they still feel like him and you believe that's cm punk. His just a great actor in terms of protraying a character


God, Punk marks are annoying.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Liking something is an opinion, so no matter what ANYBODY says here, you'll never be convinced. Guys could rave about him all day but everyone holds their own opinion most valid so, not being rude here, but prepare to be disappointed.

Personally I think he can get a great match out of anybody. I saw him face Ted DiBiase once and I came out of it like "Did I actually just enjoy watching a Ted DiBiase match?". Plus while he hasn't been given the opportunity to do so yet, he's shown with his Indy work that he has the potential for hour-long classics. Has he done it here, no, but very few people get to go matches longer than like 35 minutes. It's not that he hasn't done it here, it's that they haven't given him the time and opponent to make it a reality yet I know his skill level and have seen him do it before, so it's pretty much up to WWE to pull the trigger on that one.

The one thing I like about Bryan is his moveset isn't "stupid". If you ever saw The Wrestling Road Diaries (a documentary following 12 days on the road with Colt Cabana, Bryan and another guy called Sal, includes like ROH tapings and messing about on the road, features a billion guys you'll recognise like Cesaro and Colin Delaney etc) you'll see that he hates when people go into lock ups, fuck about for ten minutes and just get them back into the same position. His kicks are strong and add credence to his skill. Though like I said before, somebody talking to you won't change your mind, you'll have to watch something and see it for yourself.

I'd say go watch Wrestling Road Diaries though. Great documentary all the same.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> It's great to have two great talents in the ME who actually the fans will cheer.


Agreed. Why the hell not be happy that we got two talented guys in Punk and Bryan in the wwe at the same time?

I like them both, they both got talent.

Sure, the other one might be a bit more talented but who the fuck gives a fuck when they both put up good entertaining stuff.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man.
> 
> 3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena ( YES/ I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS ECT)childish shit like that.


I agree with all of this. I said something similiar to your last point in another thread. Everything people say annoys them about Cena being for children, applies to Bryan much moreso, IMO. 

It's a shame, because Bryan is a really good wrestler, but I can't get into him at all, due to the terrible gimmick.

A silly gimmick can be fun, but I can't take him seriously as having any sort of gravity. Plus, him walking around with the world heavyweight championship just seems off to me. I believe that this is why they've gotten Orton into the picture again. Vince going with a lot of backups.

To Bryan's credit, he is really over. I wish that I could somehow connect with him the way that people here have. Especially if his overness is going to have him in one of the top positions for awhile.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I agree he's overrated but his mic skills are acceptable and really his in ring work is up there.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

hes a talented wrestler but i agree that people overhype the hell out of him.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Honestly, why can't you like Punk and Bryan both? I'm so sick of these silly MARK WARZ. What's the point? Some people prefer their guy over your guy and that drives you crazy? Life must be hard on every day, if that's the case. Seriously, the four top guys in the WWE (Orton, Punk, Cena, Bryan) I'm a huge fan of all four because they each bring something different to the table. A different look, a different way of working, a different presence. So these mark wars really are getting out of pocket. I get constant shit for being a fan of both Cena and Ryback, yet I don't feel the need to make threads about guys like McIntyre (who for some idiotic reason is more respected around here than them but w/e) and about why his marks should hate him.

Basically, you mark for whoever you mark for. Live and let live. If there's a thread discussing Bryan's future or whether or not he'll be #1 then share your opinion. But bah gawd stop it with the "My favorite wrestler is better than everyone elses so stop liking him" threads.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> It's great to have two great talents in the ME who actually the fans will cheer.


EXACTLY! we have two real, underdog style faces who are in main event spots that people cheer for wholeheartedly. whats not to love about that.

They are also both in keeping with modern tastes. people don't want roided up meatheads, they want people they can relate to, people like them who embody their aspirations and reflect their view on the world.

Ryback bombed because he was a complete caricature. nothing felt real about him. he is like a early 90's throwback, which isn't a good thing. people have moved on and tastes have changed. We want to cheer people that represent us and can relate to us and I think that is where D Bry and Punk's appeal is.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Except Ryback was majorly over as a face.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Eddie Ray said:


> EXACTLY! we have two real, underdog style faces who are in main event spots that people cheer for wholeheartedly. whats not to love about that.
> 
> They are also both in keeping with modern tastes. people don't want roided up meatheads, they want people they can relate to, people like them who embody their aspirations and reflect their view on the world.
> 
> *Ryback bombed because he was a complete caricature. nothing felt real about him. he is like a early 90's throwback, which isn't a good thing. people have moved on and tastes have changed. We want to cheer people that represent us and can relate to us and I think that is where D Bry and Punk's appeal is.*


I get it, no one around here likes Ryback, so it's safe to make shit like this up. But you must realize in your heart of hearts this isn't true. You must remember Ryback being as over as Bryan, right? You must remember that it only cooled down after he was fed to Cena and booked like a chickenshit, right? He didn't bomb at all, he was assassinated.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 1. Cm punk walks,talk,acts like a man. Bryan acts like a 10 year old. So if you're a male over 15 years old chances are you can relate to punk a hell of a lot more than bryan.
> 
> 2. NO STUPID CHANT. Cm punk gets cm punk chants that's it. He gets them at the right times during matches/ promo's to support him. Bryan only has his yes catchphrase. I know they chant it to support bryan but it almost feels like if you took the yes/no chants away he'd get no reaction. It feels like the chant is whats over not him a lot of the time. BRYANS OVER i'm not saying his not. I'm saying the chant is his crutch punk doesn't need one.
> 
> 3. Punks over for being Punk/ Bryans over for being a childrens entertainer like cena ( YES/ I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS ECT)childish shit like that.
> 
> 4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.
> 
> 5. Punks the better overall performer.Punk plays a variety of characters and they still feel like him and you believe that's cm punk. His just a great actor in terms of protraying a character


I bet you were the king of the WWE Universe Forum.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's the best in ring worker in wrestling, but he's cringe worthy at everything else. He wasn't that over before the YES! chant, he's got marginal charisma at best, his mic skills on a good day are mediocre and on a bad day, which is most of the time, they're awful, he looks like a giant garden gnome, and his fans are the most insufferable people on the planet.


:ti

Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, The Miz, etc. etc. etc.

:ti


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is the GOAT


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I get it, no one around here likes Ryback, so it's safe to make shit like this up. But you must realize in your heart of hearts this isn't true. You must remember Ryback being as over as Bryan, right? You must remember that it only cooled down after he was fed to Cena and booked like a chickenshit, right? He didn't bomb at all, he was assassinated.


I don't think he was ever, properly over. he was never consistent with his pops as a face and often came out to silence. the only time people would cheer for him was to chant "feed me more" which is why they added it to his theme music, to get a reaction by people chanting it. 

Ryback could never have been successful in the long run. he is completely 2D.

the loudest pop Ryback got was when he attacked Cena in front of a staunchly anti cena crowd and turned heel in the process.

to say Ryback was ever as over as Bryan is simply untrue, this isn't a hater response but the truth. Bryan has remained over regardless of his booking because although the "yes" chant helped him get over it wasn't that that endeared him to the fans. his ability to perform did. Ryback got pops almost solely from his catchphrase but there is so much more to getting over than just a catchphrase.

The problem with Ryback is that he only works well squashing opponents. once he was put in competitive matches his weaknesses really did show and people began to notice. I give props to Ryback for the effort he has put into his role, its the one thing I respect him for, but he is a terrible wrestler, its no coincidence that his best matches were with Bryan who could carry a corpse to a 4* match.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He is exciting to watch,has a great match with anyone and gives guys the best matches of their careers op. Try Harder next time.


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Well, you see......YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

If you really prefer to rewrite history in such a glaring way then be my guest. I'm not gonna argue something that everyone else saw and accepted a while ago (Ryback being over).


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> If you really prefer to rewrite history in such a glaring way then be my guest. I'm not gonna argue something that everyone else saw and accepted a while ago (Ryback being over).


i'm really not. his overness was sporadic and inconsistent. I give the same criticism to Ziggler, of who I am fond of but atleast ziggler has the ring work to back himself up.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I don't know, and I don't care. He entertains me a whole lot, and truth is, besides Punk and Ziggler, he's the only person in years that I legitimately want to succeed/win. He just has that vibe that makes me want to cheer for him.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

the " YES " chants are the new " WOOOO WOOOOO WOOOOOO ".... annoying as fuck

Thank God Bryan is 2 levels above Ryder in the ring


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Biast said:


> Charisma and much more credibility.


I don't get the whole 'credibility' shit. It's just another word people use to try to show someone's better than another person.

Credibility is entirely opinionated.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He entertains me when he has to. It's enough for me.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



4hisdamnself said:


> the " YES " chants are the new " WOOOO WOOOOO WOOOOOO ".... annoying as fuck
> 
> Thank God Bryan is 2 levels above Ryder in the ring


2 levels...more like 10.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Honestly, why can't you like Punk and Bryan both? I'm so sick of these silly MARK WARZ. What's the point? Some people prefer their guy over your guy and that drives you crazy? Life must be hard on every day, if that's the case. Seriously, the four top guys in the WWE (Orton, Punk, Cena, Bryan) I'm a huge fan of all four because they each bring something different to the table. A different look, a different way of working, a different presence. So these mark wars really are getting out of pocket. I get constant shit for being a fan of both Cena and Ryback, yet I don't feel the need to make threads about guys like McIntyre (who for some idiotic reason is more respected around here than them but w/e) and about why his marks should hate him.
> 
> Basically, you mark for whoever you mark for. Live and let live. If there's a thread discussing Bryan's future or whether or not he'll be #1 then share your opinion. But bah gawd stop it with the "My favorite wrestler is better than everyone elses so stop liking him" threads.


Bryan has been in WWE shorter than Punk which means most Bryan marks are still general wrestling fans (Indies/TNA/NJPW/CMLL etc) as opposed to WWE-only fans whereas most CM Punk marks (that also hate Bryan) are pure WWE marks (as he's a WWE guy now) who act defensive about him. I'm pretty sure most Bryan fans can tell you about the best matches from Kevin Steen, AJ Styles, Austin Aries and Tanahashi, not so much the typical CM Punk fan who probably have never even heard about those guys apart from reading Meltzer reports. Nowadays the original CM Punk fans who supported him from ROH are a minority (Thanos is one of those for example) and you can clearly tell the oldschool Punk fans from the WWE ones apart as the ROH fans in 99% of cases will appreciate any talented performer, especially if he has a great indy background. 

Honestly, I can understand why Punk hates his fans, they make him look like shit. He's such a talented wrestler yet despite that there's people overrating him (even though he doesn't need it) and his fans dissing every single other talented guy even if the guy they attack has the best ring or mic skills in the world. I swear if Austin Aries ever joined WWE all hell would break loose because of those ******* thinking they have to pick sides all the time. Pissed me off with Rock vs Punk and currently Lesnar vs Punk. These fans are so defensive they don't even believe in Punk, they don't want to see him go toe to toe with other big stars but just bury random guys like ADR and Sheamus. I never got that philosophy. Punk deserves to be put against the biggest of them all, and no I don't even care if he loses because the Rock feud proved that he still gets over regardless of the match result.


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Ryback was over, but no where near as over as D'Bry.


----------



## IndPr

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

His intensity. When he goes out to have a match, similar to Chris Benoit, he gives it all. He makes sure if the fans aren't entertained at the beginning of the match, they will be by the end of the match. He isn't lazy or slow in the ring, his agility and quickness are matched by very few. He has that spark that makes the fans go wild when watching him.

Fans are also sick of the smiling superman babyface character like Sheamus and Cena. DB shows that he can be goofy and funny outside the ring, but unlike Sheamus and Cena, he is a badass in the ring and when it's time to get serious, he gets serious. Simply put, there is no like Daniel Bryan. He's one of the shortest on the roster and a true underdog. But his hard work, his passion, his never quit attitude shows in the ring and he doesn't need to constantly tell people he's never gonna quit like John Cena.

Also, his catchphrase is simple and easy.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Loudness said:


> Bryan has been in WWE shorter than Punk which means most Bryan marks are still general wrestling fans (Indies/TNA/NJPW/CMLL etc)


You're probably right for like 30-50% of the people here who are Bryan fans. A lot of them, like me, only know of him from WWE (unfortunate I know) and he's still incredibly popular with those people.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I dunno, it's probably based on his talent. Just a wild guess. Bryan is pure fun to watch. His ring work is elite, his mic skills are fine, his character is entertaining, he's been involved in some good wrestling comedy over the past year, his catchphrase is.... catchy, he's built a legacy and cult following. There's a thousand different reasons.

On a similar but unrelated topic; Ever notice that the people who prattle on and on about a wrestler having "the most annoying marks" are often annoying marks themselves?


"Punk fans are the dirt worst" said the delusional Rock mark.
"Bryan has the stupidest fans ever" said the unbearable Ziggler mark.
"Rock fans give cancer a reason to exist" said the obsessive Punk mark.

Yay for fucking generalizations. The smart man's observation.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I found him entertaining and so the people in the crowd that watch and the people that chant yes every time he comes out on tv and if you don't like him, that's you. I'm not changing my opinion on who i found entertaining because you don't find him entertaining.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Duke Silver said:


> Yay for fucking generalizations. The smart man's observation.


To be fair, Rocky does have the largest base of the most obsessive fans of all time, who seem to try to live through him.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> You're probably right for like 30-50% of the people here who are Bryan fans. A lot of them, like me, only know of him from WWE (unfortunate I know) and he's still incredibly popular with those people.


I don't think the percentage is that low. Even then it wouldn't change anything because there's far more Bryan fans that are also Punk fans than Punk marks who enjoy Bryan, I don't get it. 



Duke Silver said:


> I dunno, it's probably based on his talent. Just a wild guess. Bryan is pure fun to watch. His ring work is elite, his mic skills are fine, his character is entertaining, he's been involved in some good wrestling comedy over the past year, his catchphrase is.... catchy, he's built a legacy and cult following. There's a thousand different reasons.
> 
> On a similar but unrelated topic; Ever notice that the people who prattle on and on about a wrestler having "the most annoying marks" are often annoying marks themselves?
> 
> 
> "Punk fans are the dirt worst" said the delusional Rock mark.
> "Bryan has the stupidest fans ever" said the unbearable Ziggler mark.
> "Rock fans give cancer a reason to exist" said the obsessive Punk mark.
> 
> Yay for fucking generalizations. The smart man's observation.


Couldn't agree more. Beeing a Lesnar, Rock, Bryan and Punk fan at the same time is really tedious, you read exagerrations about "insert wrestler name" underperforming, beeing past his prime, beeing a ratings killer etc all the time. What happened to the time when people just wanted to enjoy a good wrestling feud and match between two wrestlers? I don't need my favourite to win as long as I cheer for both guys and love their talents. As shitty as the TNA section is, I've never heard about people bitching between the Bully Ray vs Austin Aries feud back then when it happened, a typical match with two IWC favourites so why is having two great wrestlers face off such a big deal in here? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Elijah89

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Why are people saying that Ryback bombed? The character is still a work in progress and things are going very well so far.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Ah I see it's D Bryan's turn to start being turned on by the IWC when he gets a push. 

In our perfect world everyone would be a mid card heel. That's all we seem to like these days.

I'm not a D Bry mark but I like the guy. Can't people mark for a wrestler these days without being called out on it "wat so gud bout him he not bitw like punk!" "but punk cant draw lulzors!".


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Loudness said:


> I don't think the percentage is that low. Even then it wouldn't change anything because there's far more Bryan fans that are also Punk fans than Punk marks who enjoy Bryan, I don't get it.


I think it is. I wouldn't be surprised if not even 5% of the WWE fans watch indy wrestling much at all.

Bryan got a huge fanbase _because_ of them, because they started the 'yes!' chants in the crowd at WM28 and the Raw after, but they aren't his only fans. He has a lot of fans under every category now.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

To me, it comes down to two or three things. Firstly, as a lot of people have said, he's probably been the greatest in-ring performer in the world for about 7 or 8 years running now, so that goes a long way. What this means isn't that he knows the most holds, or even looks the most convincing, but that he can draw a crowd in, tell a story, and help anyone work the best match of their lives. There is no-one on Bryan's level when it comes to this, I've always had other personal favourites, even when he was in ROH, but I can't say anything about his in-ring ability other than he really is the BITW.

Secondly, I guess it is how genuinely nice a guy he appears to be, who you can see gives his all in every segment. That goes a long way to make people feel sympathetic towards him, from little kids still marking, to us bear-stroking smarks in the IWC. He's also pretty funny, if you don't believe me, look up Daniel Bryan and bears.

Thirdly, and perhaps most importantly, he has used his above talents to become _the most over active wrestler in the world_ at the moment. He provides entertainment for the little kids, at the same time as something for the adults. I'm not actually a big fan of his mic work, and I hate the gimmick he has at the moment, but hell, this guy gives his all every single week, he loves this business as much as I've ever seen anyone to, and he will always provide the best match on the card.

What's not to like?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> I think it is. I wouldn't be surprised if not even 5% of the WWE fans watch indy wrestling much at all.
> 
> Bryan got a huge fanbase _because_ of them, because they started the 'yes!' chants in the crowd at WM28 and the Raw after, but they aren't his only fans. He has a lot of fans under every category now.


I'm not talking about the live crowds, I was focused on the internet users. Over here, the majority of Bryan fans are fans of other promotions too, they're not WWE exclusive. CM Punk was that way a few years ago aswell, so it's a natural progression, I can't imagine as many indy fans hanging around in 3 years as they do now for example. 

As far as live crowds go, they may not know about his indy background but neither do they know about Punks, they are cheering for them because they find them entertaing, which is all that's needed to get cheered. A good performer will always make it in the mainstream and both those guys are that good.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Davion McCool said:


> *he's probably been the greatest in-ring performer in the world for about 7 or 8 years running now*, so that goes a long way. What this means isn't that he knows the most holds, or even looks the most convincing, *but that he can draw a crowd in, tell a story, and help anyone work the best match of their lives.*


Shawn Michaels says hello.



Loudness said:


> I'm not talking about the live crowds, I was focused on the internet users. Over here, the majority of Bryan fans are fans of other promotions too, they're not WWE exclusive. CM Punk was that way a few years ago aswell, so it's a natural progression, I can't imagine as many indy fans hanging around in 3 years as they do now for example.
> 
> As far as live crowds go, they may not know about his indy background but neither do they know about Punks, they are cheering for them because they find them entertaing, which is all that's needed to get cheered. A good performer will always make it in the mainstream and both those guys are that good.


Fair enough then. I still don't think that many of Bryan's fans are indy fans.


----------



## Kingy_85

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.
> 
> I mean i'm a fan of bryan but his fans make me dislike him. Never in my life have I seen the over the top dick sucking bryan gets. Hell I don't even act that over the top about Andrew Johns and his the best I've ever seen in the real sport of NRL.
> 
> Nrl is my favourite sport as well. You wont see me sucking joey off like these people suck bryan off it's sicking. If his really the best like joey you don't need to convince people they already KNOW how great he is.


What a crock of shit. Swagger needs a mouth piece just to job these days. 

It's not just the IWC who are getting into Bryan. Don't talk bollocks.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> Shawn Michaels says hello.


..I find this hard to argue against, as after Eddie died, Shawn was my favourite in-ring worker right until he retired. Michaels is the GOAT storyteller, but for me Bryan is more well-rounded an in-ring worker, excellent in every single facet. Now HBK, Bret and Bryan all in their prime? Don't make me pick one.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Davion McCool said:


> ..I find this hard to argue against, as after Eddie died, Shawn was my favourite in-ring worker right until he retired. Michaels is the GOAT storyteller, but for me Bryan is more well-rounded an in-ring worker, excellent in every single facet. Now HBK, Bret and Bryan all in their prime? Don't make me pick one.


Well, you said that Bryan's technical wrestling ability isn't taken into account; only his storytelling, presence, and drawing. If that was the argument, Shawn Michaels is absolutely untouchable. No one in the world could come close.

If you did actually count Bryan's technical wrestling ability then... yea, he wins.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> Shawn Michaels says hello.


Since '06? HBK spent a lot of that time _not wrestling_, or wrestling in tag team matches. 

I don't think it's super markish to say that DB has had a larger, more consistent body of work since that time.


----------



## ClassicJonno

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



CripplerXFace said:


> I agree he is overrated by the IWC but the guy does have great talent in the ring and I think the underdog appeal is a reason people root for him as well.


A million times. THIS.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> Well, you said that Bryan's technical wrestling ability isn't taken into account; only his storytelling, presence, and drawing. If that was the argument, Shawn Michaels is absolutely untouchable. No one in the world could come close.
> 
> If you did actually count Bryan's technical wrestling ability then... yea, he wins.


We don't know what Bryan will become so right now its an unfair comparison. he is not in his prime yet


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Stanford said:


> Since '06? HBK spent a lot of that time _not wrestling_, or wrestling in tag team matches.
> 
> I don't think it's super markish to say that DB has had a larger, more consistent body of work since that time.


He was still active. He had his most meaningful and emotional (storytelling 11/10) matches in those years too.



Eddie Ray said:


> We don't know what Bryan will become so right now its an unfair comparison. he is not in his prime yet


I didn't start it but I agree.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

IMO nothing is outstanding about him. He just got over in the IWC because he was an indie king. the rest is history, man.

he can wrestle. idk other than that.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The guy is the best wrestler in the world, who is NEAR DEAF in one ear and has vision impairment in one eye. The fact that he can carry anyone to a phenomenal match with that sort of disability shows how good he truly is. /thread

The guy can cut great unscripted promos that are spoken from the heart and with great passion. Unlike Punk who is known to do unscripted promos, Bryan is *made* to do scripted promos and that is when people lament his promo skills. *He is a great talker, but is limited by those scripted promos.* You guys have to watch the stuff posted on the WWE.com and Youtube to get a idea of how good he can be. Heck go watch his NxT promos. 

The guy is entertaining as hell, a modern day Kurt Angle.

His *OVER in all demographics* and has been over for *more than a full year*. That is a testament to his talent. The people love him and have chosen him to be the next big star. He can become the GSP level badass of WWE and the modern day Mick Foley level of lovability.

He can play a *range of characters*, from serious bad-ass to comical face to a chicken shit heel to a underdog face, it just goes on. He has shown more depths to his character than Punk has.

He went from boring indy geek wrestler, who didn't have 'IT', to Daniel Bryan the character ozzing with incredible charisma, in a matter of 2-3 years. Heck he is more over than Punk and has gotten over much faster.

You may think I'm putting down Punk, I'm not. I'm a great fan of his, but Bryan is just superior to Punk in a good number of areas. I don't like this war between Punk and Bryan, we should appreciate both talents.


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Surprised he's stayed over this long, really needs to trim that beard. And bring a story into the Cena feud, rather than just chanting his way through shows.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



TheGreatBanana said:


> The guy is the best wrestler in the world, who is NEAR DEAF in one ear and has vision impairment in one eye. The fact that he can carry anyone to a phenomenal match with that sort of disability shows how good he truly is. /thread
> 
> The guy can cut great unscripted promos that are spoken from the heart and with great passion. Unlike Punk who is known to do unscripted promos, Bryan is *made* to do scripted promos and that is when people lament his promo skills. *He is a great talker, but is limited by those scripted promos.* You guys have to watch the stuff posted on the WWE.com and Youtube to get a idea of how good he can be. Heck go watch his NxT promos.
> 
> The guy is entertaining as hell, a modern day Kurt Angle.
> 
> His *OVER in all demographics* and has been over for *more than a full year*. That is a testament to his talent. The people love him and have chosen him to be the next big star. He can become the GSP level badass of WWE and the modern day Mick Foley level of lovability.
> 
> He can play a *range of characters*, from serious bad-ass to comical face to a chicken shit heel to a underdog face, it just goes on. He has shown more depths to his character than Punk has.
> 
> He went from boring indy geek wrestler, who didn't have 'IT', to Daniel Bryan the character ozzing with incredible charisma, in a matter of 2-3 years. Heck he is more over than Punk and has gotten over much faster.
> 
> You may think I'm putting down Punk, I'm not. I'm a great fan of his, but Bryan is just superior to Punk in a good number of areas. I don't like this war between Punk and Bryan, we should appreciate both talents.


The excuse that he has do scripted promos is a poor one, whenever someone else says the same thing for another wrestler it gets shot down so why should it count for Bryan. From what I've seen of Bryan he's ok on the mic but nothing special. Probably the only thig that lets him down and maybe his look.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Only thing he has are his in-ring skills.

Character has no depth, boring personality, and a hideous look.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



El Capitano said:


> The excuse that he has do scripted promos is a poor one, whenever someone else says the same thing for another wrestler it gets shot down so why should it count for Bryan. From what I've seen of Bryan he's ok on the mic but nothing special. Probably the only thig that lets him down and maybe his look.


How is that a excuse? I'm simply stating that Punk is allowed to perform unscripted promos, whilst Bryan is not and people lament him if he comes off as corny etc. There are a lot of wrestlers who can give great promo had they not been scripted, but simply aren't allowed, Punk is.

His okay in the mic, but when he puts his heart in a promo he is phenomenal. Also his look can easily be fixed, all he has to do is trim the beard.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Duke Silver said:


> I dunno, it's probably based on his talent. Just a wild guess. Bryan is pure fun to watch. His ring work is elite, his mic skills are fine, his character is entertaining, he's been involved in some good wrestling comedy over the past year, his catchphrase is.... catchy, he's built a legacy and cult following. There's a thousand different reasons.
> 
> On a similar but unrelated topic; Ever notice that the people who prattle on and on about a wrestler having "the most annoying marks" are often annoying marks themselves?
> 
> 
> "Punk fans are the dirt worst" said the delusional Rock mark.
> "Bryan has the stupidest fans ever" said the unbearable Ziggler mark.
> "Rock fans give cancer a reason to exist" said the obsessive Punk mark.
> 
> Yay for fucking generalizations. The smart man's observation.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Duke Silver again.

Great post man :clap


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Biast said:


> Charisma and much more credibility.


What you mean the charisma that makes only older male fans react to him?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> 4. Punks a better wrestler. Yes I said it. Bryan just kicks/strikes the whole match.


This point alone invalidates everything you say on the matter and frankly makes you look not only moronic, but also genuinely clueless. I would be embarrassed to be associated with these words of utter bile, and so should you.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> He was still active.


I'm aware of this. I just don't feel comfortable giving such a title to someone who wrestled only a handful of matches a year.



Anyways, I have no desire to explain _what is so great about Daniel Bryan_, because I haven't had this much fun rooting for a wrestler since I was a little Stanford cheering for Stone Cold Steve Austin. It has been an absolute blast for the past 3 years, and I couldn't care less if he's appropriately _rated_ on the internet or not. Daniel Bryan possesses everything that makes wrestling fun, and I'm glad that I don't need to defend him anymore; he does that for himself, every single night.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Only thing he has are his in-ring skills.
> 
> *Character has no depth, boring personality*, and a hideous look.


i think he has hands down one of the most interesting character currently on the roster, always evolving, always doing something different but always keeping some core traits the defines him

he started rather bland but it's 2 years now that he keeps adding something to the character regularly


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Only thing he has are his in-ring skills.
> 
> Character has no depth, boring personality, and a hideous look.


Take away the in ring skills, and whaala, CM Punk.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> THIS ^^^^:clap


So you basically created this thread just so you can find people that agrees with your preconceived notions. Okay.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

This reminds me of the Summer of Punk angle when his marks sucked his dick so much comparing him to elite legends on the mic and in the ring shit was embarrassing, not to forget his feud with The Rock when they were sucking his dick for using "Box with God" line even though its been used alot in rap


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> This reminds me of the Summer of Punk angle when his marks sucked his dick so much comparing him to elite legends on the mic and in the ring shit was embarrassing, not to forget his feud with The Rock when they were sucking his dick for using "Box with God" line even though its been used alot in rap


Well, Cena and Punk did deliver a 5 star match. Just saying.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I don't like his gimmick and I think he's a poor mans William Regal (although Regal was far funnier in 2000/2001). He's no Benoit in terms of his in ring talent, and nowhere near as good as a Punk/Austin on the microphone. 

It's better you don't try and understand why the people online root for him, because opinions are like assholes. Everybody has one.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



checkcola said:


> Well, Cena and Punk did deliver a 5 star match. Just saying.


Before the match everyone on here was saying how Punk is the goat on the mic after his "worked shoot" and there were threads where people actually though Punk could be as big of a star as Austin or even eclipse him it was unbearable. Don't get me started on the threads leading up to Payback and after the ppv where posters were guessing the decibels of Punk's pop.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



checkcola said:


> Well, Cena and Punk did deliver a 5 star match. Just saying.


That match was far from 5 star.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> This point alone invalidates everything you say on the matter and frankly makes you look not only moronic, but also genuinely clueless. I would be embarrassed to be associated with these words of utter bile, and so should you.


Well where were you when people say the same shit about how Bryan's is better on the mic.....I'll wait


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



FreakyZo said:


> Well where were you when people say the same shit about how Bryan's is better on the mic.....I'll wait


I don't say it though and have never claimed as much, so your point literally has no bearing on me since I'm not a mark of either Punk or Bryan, I just enjoy who I enjoy. What I will do however is shoot down completely ludicrous fallacies like: Punk is better in the ring than Bryan, Bryan can only do kicks in his matches, and I'm sure I seen somewhere in here where there was a claim that Bryan is better than anyone on the mic except The Rock, which is completely ridiculous yes.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Why do mods allow duplicate threads like this to go on so long? He could have asked this in the official daniel bryan thread but nope we get the same 13 page CM Punk Vs DB argument.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> I don't say it though and have never claimed as much, so your point literally has no bearing on me since I'm not a mark of either Punk or Bryan, I just enjoy who I enjoy. What I will do however is shoot down completely ludicrous fallacies like: Punk is better in the ring than Bryan, Bryan can only do kicks in his matches, and I'm sure I seen somewhere in here where there was a claim that Bryan is better than anyone on the mic except The Rock, which is completely ridiculous yes.


Oh I see, cool then man no beef lol


----------



## thaimasker

Daniel Bryan Strangebeardfellows episode 3...Damien sandow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-xPYHVHPls


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.


because this is n't wreslting! it's wrestling entertainment! The MAJORITY of people on here seem to not be retarded like you.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

While I agree Bryan has good charisma, I never considered him great on the mic. I mostly just wanna see him wrestle, and he's better at that then pretty much anyone right now on the roster.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He always looked like a boring character to me...but I began to like his wrestling skills as well as his charisma. Even though he's been doing stuff for the little kids, his character has grown on me. I wonder if WWE will let him lose the beard one day when he's at the top.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Only thing he has are his in-ring skills.
> 
> Character has no depth, boring personality, and a hideous look.


You butthurt seems like it. No personality?? He wouldn't be this over without a fucking personality. Hideous look? you mean the look that makes him stand out above other guys. No depth? American Dragon the greatest wrestler in the world who can do serious and comedy and still gets over. You were the same guy who said he did get a pop at MITB.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I don't care what Bryan haters say. Bryan has no weakness. He's actually solid on the mic. Not subpar or bad like haters will tell you. He's the best worker in the company. Charismatic, adaptable, and able to have a good match with different types of wrestlers which is a hard thing to do. 

There's also a few jobbers around here making fun of his height. It's a shame you've brought into Vince's size philosophy because it's full of shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



doctor doom said:


> I don't like his gimmick and I think he's a poor mans William Regal (although Regal was far funnier in 2000/2001). He's no Benoit in terms of his in ring talent, and nowhere near as good as a Punk/Austin on the microphone.
> 
> It's better you don't try and understand why the people online root for him, because opinions are like assholes. Everybody has one.



Daniel Bryan is a better wrestler than Beniot. If you really want to see how great Daniel Bryan is as a wrestler go watch his ROH matches, not his watered down WWE move set. The WWE has really watered down DB yet he has still be the best wrestler in wrestling for the past 7 or 8 years (some of which are him in the WWE).

Here is one


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's charismatic. More so than Punk even.

Here's a man who got the crowd on his side to the point that when he lost the biggest match of his career in 18 seconds, he became the most over person on the roster. Then, he has been consistently humiliated over the year and hasn't cooled down in the slightest. He was repeatedly destroyed by the Shield, did some of the most PG things in the company and his promos are never anything more than wacky. Among some of the things that would lose reaction . . . yet he still builds. As a face, he's everything the company wants. He gets pops, he actually LOOKS like an underdog and anyone against him will garner some boos.

To further on the "more so than Punk even" part of the statement, Punk had to do quite a lot to garner heat/reaction. When he first turned heel, he had to feud with Jeff Hardy, the most over superstar at the time, to the point where he got Jeff fired (kayfabe). In that feud, he had to break kayfabe quite a few times, bringing up Jeff's drug addiction and such. After that, he had to lead a SES with a Jesus gimmick where he felt like he was salvation. To this day, I mark that as his most successful heel performance. After that, he was essentially like any other on the roster. To garner some mainstream attention off the commentator role he was put in, they had to pair him up with the Nexus. After that, the Summer of Punk. After that, there was the long title reign.

Punk has had the writers working his way. Not once since his first heel turn has he ever looked entirely directionless. Yet, you've got a guy who has lost almost every main event match (until recent weeks) just as over as him. Both with casual fans and IWC fans.

And Bryan is definitely the better technician. There's not even a disputable claim against that. He's more agile, has used a wider array of submission holds and his moves keep him and his opponent safe. Not to mention, he has some pretty innovative ways of escaping submissions. He sells better. He's a nicer person. Not once has the WWE had to use his (former) Vegan lifestyle to garner heat like they used CM Punk's Straight Edge lifestyle. Never did he have to incorporate one of those cliche "I'm The Best Wrestler" gimmicks to get over (Best There Is, Best In The World, etc.).

The man has just purely gained fans with his charm, his charisma and his wrestling above everything else.

Even if I wasn't a fan, there's some respect for that.


----------



## Happenstan

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Pretty sure Randy punted someone not too long ago.


He did. Uh, I'm not explaining this again.

https://twitter.com/RandyOrton

5th tweet down...



> @randyorton so @WWE ban your punt kick but let @VivaDelRio kick people in the head? whats the difference? Bring back the Punt Kick!!!!!
> Retweeted by Randy Orton


What is it with Orton's fans? Do some research. Know *SOMETHING* about him.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Stanford said:


> Anyways, I have no desire to explain _what is so great about Daniel Bryan_, because I haven't had this much fun rooting for a wrestler since I was a little Stanford cheering for Stone Cold Steve Austin. It has been an absolute blast for the past 3 years, and I couldn't care less if he's appropriately _rated_ on the internet or not. Daniel Bryan possesses everything that makes wrestling fun, and I'm glad that I don't need to defend him anymore; he does that for himself, every single night.


This is the internet posting equivalent of a Bryan hot tag.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Deptford said:


> IMO nothing is outstanding about him. He just got over in the IWC because he was an indie king. the rest is history, man.
> 
> he can wrestle. idk other than that.


Sorry, but this is not 2009. No one can claim that Daniel Bryan is "only" over with the IWC. Also, you ever think there might be a REASON he was an indie king?


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



TomasThunder619 said:


> -One of the best workers on the planet, great wrestler overall.
> -Is actually entertaining on the mic.
> -Has a GOAT beard.
> -Is a GOAT.


How is he a GOAT? I'd think even hardcore fans of his wouldn't even say that.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Everyone knows big beards mean big ****s. Brie isn't dating him for her health. Just the opposite in fact. The number of ice packs she must go through alone...:agree:


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The thing that is so great about Daniel Bryan to me is that he makes me feel like a little kid watching wrestling again. His matches and his promos/skits just make it fun to watch. I admit I'm a smark ,but watching Bryan in the ring makes me feel like an innocent casual again. That is the best feeling to me as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I just really enjoy bearded midgets.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Bryan over the last 15 months 
Buried in 18 seconds in the opening match of the most watched WM.
Love storyline that was basically used to push AJ that ultimately ended with him being "left at the altar" at the wedding on one of the biggest episodes of Raw and then he got a Rock bottom.
Put in a comedic Tag Team for 10 of those months.

Yet somehow becomes one of the most over wrestlers in the WWE. 

I don't even think Punk could have had this booking and got over as much as Bryan has. 

Also people declaring Punk better on the mic, until Bryan starts coming out and doing worked shoots and Punk starts doing comedic stuff there is no comparison to make that assessment.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Oxitron said:


> Shawn Michaels says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough then. I still don't think that many of Bryan's fans are indy fans.


You said you haven't seen his indy career, so you can only comment on who was the best in the WWE. Bryan was voted best in the world while Michaels was wrestling. BITW was Bryan Danielson's title long before Punk, and he wasn't the one saying it about himself, it was his chant.

If you like him now you should look up him vs. Tyler Black, Nigel McGuiness, Austin Aries, Cm Punk, and especially Kenta.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

People who hate on him just because of his "fans" and "because he used to be in the indies is why he is liked" are just idiotic and stupid. Why are you hating on a talented superstar because fans like him? Is it because you want to feel different and think it's cool? Come off it.

I'm not a Bryan mark but I fucking enjoy his work. He is damn intense, he has the crowd in the palm of his hand and he gets a reaction thats different to anyone on the roster with the whole YES thing and the arm movements. He gets me jacked up whenever I watch him because I enjoy his ring work, he is one of the best I have seen from an entertainment stand point and the fact he can get reactions from anyone from 1 to 100 is pretty special in this environment, not many can.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Well it is simple. Daniel is not in it for the money. He is in it because he loves pro wrestling like real fans do. It is basicly still real to him damnit. It was his dream and now he is living it, and rightfully fucking so. Thank you Bryan Danielson for everything you give us fans. All hail the GOAT!


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Well it is simple. Daniel is not in it for the money. He is in it because he loves pro wrestling like real fans do. It is basicly still real to him damnit. It was his dream and now he is living it, and rightfully fucking so. Thank you Bryan Danielson for everything you give us fans. All hail the GOAT!


GOAT?:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:StephenA:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



> Also people declaring Punk better on the mic, until Bryan starts coming out and doing worked shoots and Punk starts doing comedic stuff there is no comparison to make that assessment.


We don't need to see that because we've all seen them both cut typical, generic, WWE written BS with no passion to the message and Punk's version was STILL better.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



RebelArch86 said:


> vs. Tyler Black


For the non indy knowledgeable WWE fans that's Seth Rollins.


----------



## SmartClear

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I don't think DB can carry the intensity such as a Punk promo cause he is prone to corpsing.


----------



## Beatles123

> When news leaked last week of WWE's plans to do an angle where John Cena let the WWE fans pick Daniel Bryan as his SummerSlam opponent, WWE officials went ahead and did the angle on this week's Raw. It was originally planned to happen a few weeks from now, closer to when Total Divas aired. The feeling at Raw was that they wanted to put the official SummerSlam main event out there as early as possible.
> 
> - The decision to have Randy Orton win Money in the Bank goes back two or three weeks. WWE officials felt they should do it because nobody would see an Orton win coming. One of the reasons Orton has lost a lot lately is because they felt they needed to "bring him down to build him back up."


Source: PWInsider

___

...I don't like the sound of this Diva involvement and Orton's news makes me gag...I dunno bros.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

THANOS said:


> Good post. It really is quite open-ended which is awesome but one thing's for sure, Bryan's about to get pushed to the moon because of this and I'm stoked to see it happen!
> 
> Also, here's some interesting backstage news on Vince's actual feelins on Bryan which doesn't surprise me with the push he's giving him.


Can you guys just stop posting news from WNW? They are SO uncredible, have they ever reported anything right and be the first ones to report it?



Happenstan said:


> He did. Uh, I'm not explaining this again.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RandyOrton
> 
> 5th tweet down...
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with Orton's fans? Do some research. Know *SOMETHING* about him.


So being a fan means you have to stalk his twitter for info?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.


What a load of crap Swagger is great in the ring as is Bryan but 1 word can be used to describe the difference between Swagger and Bryan and that word is *Charisma*


----------



## JC00

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

A Punk mark says what? 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We don't need to see that because we've all seen them both cut typical, generic, WWE written BS with no passion to the message and Punk's version was STILL better.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



JC00 said:


> Bryan over the last 15 months
> Buried in 18 seconds in the opening match of the most watched WM.
> Love storyline that was basically used to push AJ that ultimately ended with him being "left at the altar" at the wedding on one of the biggest episodes of Raw and then he got a Rock bottom.
> Put in a comedic Tag Team for 10 of those months.
> 
> Yet somehow becomes one of the most over wrestlers in the WWE.
> 
> I don't even think Punk could have had this booking and got over as much as Bryan has.
> 
> Also people declaring Punk better on the mic, until Bryan starts coming out and doing worked shoots and Punk starts doing comedic stuff there is no comparison to make that assessment.



I did a rough comparison off the top of my head of Punk and Bryan's first 3 and a half years in WWE (the total of Bryan's time there so far). The difference in their pushes in relation to who is more over is staggering. Have a read.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



JC00 said:


> For the non indy knowledgeable WWE fans that's Seth Rollins.


yes but if they type in vs Seth Rollins they'll get their RAW match, which was awesome but not a 30 minute 5 star match.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> *The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13. *
> 
> I mean i'm a fan of bryan but his fans make me dislike him. Never in my life have I seen the over the top dick sucking bryan gets. Hell I don't even act that over the top about Andrew Johns and his the best I've ever seen in the real sport of NRL.
> 
> Nrl is my favourite sport as well. You wont see me sucking joey off like these people suck bryan off it's sicking. If his really the best like joey you don't need to convince people they already KNOW how great he is.


Who cares...

This is WWE buddy...sports entertainment...

Jack Swagger is not entertaining...end of...

Sit down.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Another 

'Tell me why you like this guy, and i'll laugh at your opinions"

Thread...

What a joke...OP got what he wanted...an attention seeking thread where he can argue with people on why Bryan isn't so great and vice-versa :lol


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> Good post. It really is quite open-ended which is awesome but one thing's for sure, Bryan's about to get pushed to the moon because of this and I'm stoked to see it happen!
> 
> Also, here's some interesting backstage news on Vince's actual feelins on Bryan which doesn't surprise me with the push he's giving him.


D-Bry's shirt out sold Cena. I thought only Punk got to do that...oh wait, Bryan out sold Punk too. Whoops. 




TakeMyGun said:


> So being a fan means you have to stalk his twitter for info?


No, but I would think you would know if a major change in a favorite wrestlers arsenal were suddenly thrust on him. Besides it's not like this subject hasn't come up here before. I have explained the situation to "Orton fans" at least 9 times. Legit.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> How is he a GOAT? I'd think even hardcore fans of his wouldn't even say that.


His fan-given nickname on the indies was "Best in the World". No one is joking one they consider him one of the greatest of all time.
Right now, before your eyes, you're watching a legendary career unfold. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Happenstan said:


> D-Bry's shirt out sold Cena. I thought only Punk got to do that...oh wait, Bryan out sold Punk too. Whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I would think you would know if a major change in a favorite wrestlers arsenal were suddenly thrust on him. Besides it's not like this subject hasn't come up here before. I have explained the situation to "Orton fans" at least 9 times. Legit.


Oh yeah, misread your post my bad lol. Yeah if you are even remotely an Orton fan especially on the internet, you should know that.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ithil said:


> His fan-given nickname on the indies was "Best in the World". No one is joking one they consider him one of the greatest of all time.
> Right now, before your eyes, you're watching a legendary career unfold. Just enjoy the ride.


Yep. A nickname earned in blood, sweat and bruises not stolen like Punk and my boy Jericho did.


----------



## Mr. I

Beatles123 said:


> Source: PWInsider
> 
> ___
> 
> ...I don't like the sound of this Diva involvement and Orton's news makes me gag...I dunno bros.


It's funny how many non-Observer dirtsheets (and PWInsider is a good, fairly reliable one) use that term all the time "the feeling is". The reason they do that is Dave Meltzer has a verbal tic of saying "the feeling is" when he's talking about backstage stuff, and I think dirtsheets have just picked it up since they model their stuff after his Observer. But they often end up using it inappropriately, and sometimes it's pretty funny.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Everything about him not having "It" is a non factor. All of this stuff about it factor, wrestling ability, promo ability, all these things a wrestler is supposed to have to help them get over. Guess what, Bryan is the most over guy in the company, and that's the bottom line. You can't argue that, he's the man, and nothing you say will change that.


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> Yep. A nickname earned in blood, sweat and bruises not stolen like Punk and my boy Jericho did.


Stolen??? What are you talking about?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ithil said:


> His fan-given nickname on the indies was "Best in the World".





joshL said:


> Stolen??? What are you talking about?


Boom. Where do you think Punk got it from? He didn't make it up. He got it from Bryan.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> Stolen??? What are you talking about?


He's just saying that while Punk and Jericho started calling themselves the best in the world/at what they do, Bryan was named that by the fans. Also, people were calling Bryan the best in the world since 2006 I believe, way before Jericho and Punk started nicknaming themselves that. I wouldn't say they stole the nickname, but it means more when people call you the best in the world more than when you call yourself the best.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



PacoAwesome said:


> He's just saying that while Punk and Jericho started calling themselves the best in the world/at what they do, Bryan was named that by the fans. Also, people were calling Bryan the best in the world since 2006 I believe, way before Jericho and Punk started nicknaming themselves that. I wouldn't say they stole the nickname, but it means more when people call you the best in the world more than when you call yourself the best.


This. And I'm using Punk's own words here. Punk specifically said in an interview he and Jericho stole the phrase from Bryan. The interviewer accused Punk of stealing it from Jericho at the time. I think someone even posted a youtube vid of the interview here a while back.


Found it. Fast forward to 2.38


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Bryan is the real "Best in the World"... thats not a nickname. Thats a fact. 

Punk also stole "The Shoot" from Daniel Bryan who was doing it months earlier on NXT. Do I need to mention the MMA Elbows too?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.


They won't cheer for Swagger cause he sucks. Ziggler and Brock are all legit wrestlers as well and people like them. Wanna know why? Because they're actually entertaining. Being a legit wrestler doesn't matter in pro wrestling.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



King Bebe said:


> Bryan is the real "Best in the World"... thats not a nickname. *Thats a fact.*
> 
> Punk also stole "The Shoot" from Daniel Bryan who was doing it months earlier on NXT. Do I need to mention the MMA Elbows too?


I'm sorry, but when did opinions become facts?

Here's a fact-if you don't breathe to take oxygen into your body, you will die. Why? Because there's scientific evidence that backs it up.

Bryan is the best in the world isn't a fact...and its stupid that you'd even say that it was.

Anyway, most probably know I'm not a fan of the guy, but that's my opinion. I have certain things I look for in wrestling, and he doesn't appeal to those. Glad other people like him, though...although some it seems to an obsessive amount.

Even coming from someone who's not a fan of Bryan, this is a pretty dumb thread. OP was just looking for people to agree with him to soothe his ego, when in reality it'd just turn into a massive mark war. Move on, guys.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but when did opinions become facts?
> 
> Here's a fact-if you don't breathe to take oxygen into your body, you will die. Why? Because there's scientific evidence that backs it up.
> 
> Bryan is the best in the world isn't a fact...and its stupid that you'd even say that it was.
> 
> Anyway, most probably know I'm not a fan of the guy, but that's my opinion. I have certain things I look for in wrestling, and he doesn't appeal to those. Glad other people like him, though...although some it seems to an obsessive amount.
> 
> Even coming from someone who's not a fan of Bryan, this is a pretty dumb thread. OP was just looking for people to agree with him to soothe his ego, when in reality it'd just turn into a massive mark war. Move on, guys.


It's not about been obsessive, he wouldn't get this love if he wasn't talented Ko Bossy. A guy who wrestles with a broken collarbone for 50 minutes and dislocated retina and still has a classic match doesn't get "Best Wrestler in the World" for nothing. You're not a fan and that's you're opinion I respect that. To think he only uses 5 per cent of his arsenal and still out performs the whole roster in the ring is just mind blowing. For me I don't find it insulting that Punk uses "Best in the World" cause it suits Punk.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> It's not about been obsessive, he wouldn't get this love if he wasn't talented Ko Bossy. A guy who wrestles with a broken collarbone for 50 minutes and dislocated retina and still has a classic match doesn't get "Best Wrestler in the World" for nothing. You're not a fan and that's you're opinion I respect that. To think he only uses 5 per cent of his arsenal and still out performs the whole roster in the ring is just mind blowing. For me I don't find it insulting that Punk uses "Best in the World" cause it suits Punk.


Oh he's talented, I never said that he wasn't. There are some claims in here, however, that are a little ridiculous. Things like 'he's untouchable by anyone today on the mic' or 'he's the best in the world-that's a fact.' In that respect, people are obsessing over liking him so much, that they have to say things like that.

For the record, you guys are aware that this best in the world thing is just a gimmick, right? Yeah the fans gave Bryan that nickname, but this is just a character that Phil Brooks is portraying. Not saying you, hardyorton, but others seem to have a problem understanding that. CM Punk's character is that he calls himself the best in the world. That's not Daniel Bryan's character, or his phrase, so why would he say it? It may have been the American Dragon's nickname, but as far as the WWE is concerned, they're not the same people. It'd be like getting on Stone Cold Steve Austin for something he said when he was Stunning Steve Austin. Different characters being portrayed by the same person at different points in their career.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I like DB as wrestler, the Yes/No thing personally is annoying but the fact that it got him over with the casuals is something good that came out of it. I've always liked his wrestling ability, he's a little hand grenade that guy. :lol

Bring back the Cattle Mutilation! :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

At the end of the day, how over you are depends how well you are doing your job. Bryan is the most over guy in the company. Translating into the FACT, not OPINION he's doing his job the best in the company. 

Now that's debatable with Orton and Punk, but it's definitely those 3 that are the best talents in the company. All three of them are faces and are cheered as such. 

That's how I determine talent at least, throw all this ring work and mic work shit out of the window for a second, it's all about if you win over the fans at the end of the day, and the 3 aforementioned guys have done as such. Those are the top 3 talents in the company and it can't be denied, although, I think Punk and Orton especially get way too much hate on here, and while Bryan is beloved, most of them are justifiable marks, there are the occasional morons, but that's with all fan boys of a wrestler.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Well he got the biggest pop last night beating out Punk and RVD, so he's over for starters.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Oh he's talented, I never said that he wasn't. There are some claims in here, however, that are a little ridiculous. Things like 'he's untouchable by anyone today on the mic' or 'he's the best in the world-that's a fact.' In that respect, people are obsessing over liking him so much, that they have to say things like that.
> 
> For the record, you guys are aware that this best in the world thing is just a gimmick, right? Yeah the fans gave Bryan that nickname, but this is just a character that Phil Brooks is portraying. Not saying you, hardyorton, but others seem to have a problem understanding that. CM Punk's character is that he calls himself the best in the world. That's not Daniel Bryan's character, or his phrase, so why would he say it? It may have been the American Dragon's nickname, but as far as the WWE is concerned, they're not the same people. It'd be like getting on Stone Cold Steve Austin for something he said when he was Stunning Steve Austin. Different characters being portrayed by the same person at different points in their career.


Nah Punk is the untouchable on the mic, it's not Bryan's strongest point but he's not a bad as many make him out to be either. Bryan is untouchable in the ring, I stand by that point as of now cause I think he is. I think he's Best thing in the world along with Prince Devitt right now. But I won't shout anyone down if they don't agree but I just get a little upset when anyone says he doesn't deserve to be where he is. No man has worked harder then Bryan just like Punk did to get where he is. His past alone is a hall of fame career, that's why he has a rabid fanbase. But Daniel Bryan to many will be remembered by the more commercial audience for his WWE career but for the IWC his ROH days are some of the best seen in wrestling. But I agree both are different characters. I like his WWE character he's the ultimate underdog which works so well.



Emerald Flow said:


> I like DB as wrestler, the Yes/No thing personally is annoying but the fact that it got him over with the casuals is something good that came out of it. I've always liked his wrestling ability, he's a little hand grenade that guy. :lol
> 
> Bring back the Cattle Mutilation! :mark:


He said in a recent Q and A with Rickie Steamboat. That he used Cattle Mutilation a few times to total silence from the WWE crowd. He only brings it out when he gets a RoH chant from the crowd.


----------



## Nuski

Heli said:


> Not trying to step anyone's toes here, but why is DB so over? I get that he's an amazingly talented wrestler, but why does fans over the whole spectrum absolutely adore the guy? I think he's a great wrestler but he has really transcended in popularity in the latest months. What is it that everyone loves?


It's his charisma. And i laugh at people who says he has no charisma, when it's the reason he's over in the first place.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



TakeMyGun said:


> At the end of the day, how over you are depends how well you are doing your job. Bryan is the most over guy in the company. Translating into the FACT, not OPINION he's doing his job the best in the company.
> 
> Now that's debatable with Orton and Punk, but it's definitely those 3 that are the best talents in the company. All three of them are faces and are cheered as such.
> 
> That's how I determine talent at least, throw all this ring work and mic work shit out of the window for a second, it's all about if you win over the fans at the end of the day, and the 3 aforementioned guys have done as such. Those are the top 3 talents in the company and it can't be denied, although, I think Punk and Orton especially get way too much hate on here, and while Bryan is beloved, most of them are justifiable marks, there are the occasional morons, but that's with all fan boys of a wrestler.


Punk gets a lot of love though but I agree on Orton very underrated on here. I just don't understand why Punk and Bryan fans fight over who's more over. Both guys are beloved by the WWE universe and hopefully we get a feud in a few months for the WWE title.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Well, they can't fight over who's got the better push. We win that one hands down.  It's a Bryan fan defense mechanism. "He's more over", because that's all they have in their bag of tricks, since Punk is clearly more important.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> Nah Punk is the untouchable on the mic, it's not Bryan's strongest point but he's not a bad as many make him out to be either. Bryan is untouchable in the ring, I stand by that point as of now cause I think he is. I think he's Best thing in the world along with Prince Devitt right now. But I won't shout anyone down if they don't agree but I just get a little upset when anyone says he doesn't deserve to be where he is. No man has worked harder then Bryan just like Punk did to get where he is. His past alone is a hall of fame career, that's why he has a rabid fanbase. But Daniel Bryan to many will be remembered by the more commercial audience for his WWE career but for the IWC his ROH days are some of the best seen in wrestling. But I agree both are different characters. I like his WWE character he's the ultimate underdog which works so well.


I think he's second best on the roster in terms of wrestling. Just my personal opinion. I find Antonio Cesaro to be better in the ring because he's got a style that appeals to me a lot more. He works that stiff European style with the crazy uppercuts and beastly feats of strength like waist lock suplexes that he dead lifts and whatnot. It all comes down to personal tastes (though I'm fully expecting to get flamed by hardcore Bryan marks for not agreeing with them).

Bryan certainly does play the underdog well. I just wish he'd drop the YES and NO chants. I've always thought they were annoying, but I respect that they really helped get him over. However, its been almost a year and a half of them and I grow weary of them.

He's worked quite hard to get where he is. I think just about all Indy wrestlers do. I think he deserves a title shot, sure.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, they can't fight over who's got the better push. We win that one hands down.  It's a Bryan fan defense mechanism. "He's more over", because that's all they have in their bag of tricks, since Punk is clearly more important.


Lets wait until Bryan is given a Punk push then we can fight about the petty things. Bryan is the most over guy right now, no one can deny that. But Punk is the number 2 guy. It's a fact. No one can deny it.


----------



## Londrick

No surprise about the shirt selling so well. His merch has been doing great since the Yes shirt.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> Lets wait until Bryan is given a Punk push then we can fight about the petty things. Bryan is the most over guy right now, no one can deny that. But Punk is the number 2 guy. It's a fact. No one can deny it.


He's not gonna get a Punk push. He's not gonna face Taker at WrestleMania, he's not gonna be wrestling Rock, he's not gonna get a nearly 400 day title reign, he's not gonna face Brock Lesnar. If he wins the title at ALL, the most likely thing to happen is Randy Orton takes it away from him which is the catalyst for him to turn heel. IF he wins the belt at all, which I still kinda doubt he will, even though it'll probably end up happening.

Part of it is because Punk is so much better than him, and part of it is because Bryan's not willing to stand up for himself the way Punk is and get things done, he ONLY relies on the fans, which can only take him so far in a company that's run by a senile 67 year old. He has absolutely no self confidence and even flat out said that he can't understand why anyone thinks he's a star. I FULLY agree with him.

To be perfectly honest, I don't give a shit who's more over, it means NOTHING to me. All I care about is who's more valued by the company and that's Punk.


----------



## thaimasker

This weeks smackdown dark match With bryan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUd_GejE8c0


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> I think he's second best on the roster in terms of wrestling. Just my personal opinion. I find Antonio Cesaro to be better in the ring because he's got a style that appeals to me a lot more. He works that stiff European style with the crazy uppercuts and beastly feats of strength like waist lock suplexes that he dead lifts and whatnot. It all comes down to personal tastes (though I'm fully expecting to get flamed by hardcore Bryan marks for not agreeing with them).
> 
> Bryan certainly does play the underdog well. I just wish he'd drop the YES and NO chants. I've always thought they were annoying, but I respect that they really helped get him over. However, its been almost a year and a half of them and I grow weary of them.
> 
> He's worked quite hard to get where he is. I think just about all Indy wrestlers do. I think he deserves a title shot, sure.


I won't flame you for that. Cesaro a talented guy. He'd be in my top 5 workers in the WWE. Cesaro looks like the guy Vince loves Tall and strong. Love his uppercuts a lot. I don't think he's anywhere near Bryan's level when it comes to storytelling in the ring or sheer intensity.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan does not look threatening at all.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not gonna get a Punk push. He's not gonna face Taker at WrestleMania, he's not gonna be wrestling Rock, he's not gonna get a nearly 400 day title reign, he's not gonna face Brock Lesnar. If he wins the title at ALL, the most likely thing to happen is Randy Orton takes it away from him which is the catalyst for him to turn heel. IF he wins the belt at all, which I still kinda doubt he will, even though it'll probably end up happening.
> 
> Part of it is because Punk is so much better than him, and part of it is because Bryan's not willing to stand up for himself the way Punk is and get things done, he ONLY relies on the fans, which can only take him so far in a company that's run by a senile 67 year old.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I don't give a shit who's more over, it means NOTHING to me. All I care about is who's more valued by the company and that's Punk.


How do you know this? are you a mind reader? do you work for the WWE?. In what sense is Punk better then him? on the mic? I agree. In Ring? no way doesn't come close. Punk relied on the fans to get over too. It was the fans that made Punk. Do you think Vince would have pushed him just for his talent alone? He lost in three straight PPVs agaisn't Randy Orton before the "Promo". That Chicago crowd was the moment he became a Main Eventer.

Fair enough but don't forget the fans made Punk. Like the fans made Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> I won't flame you for that. Cesaro a talented guy. He'd be in my top 5 workers in the WWE. Cesaro looks like the guy Vince loves Tall and strong. Love his uppercuts a lot. I don't think he's anywhere near Bryan's level when it comes to storytelling in the ring or sheer intensity.


Maybe if he'd get the opportunity to wrestle 15 minute matches weekly with guys like Rollins, Ambrose or other high quality opponents instead of being stuck with Swagger in a tag team and getting booked to job in 5 minute matches, the audience, including yourself, would get to see his real in ring capability, including storytelling and intensity.

Sadly, I don't see that happening anytime soon. I'll just have to be satisfied with what we do get to see. Thankfully, he's got Zeb as a mouthpiece, but the whole anti-immigration gimmick seems kind of lost on him.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Maybe if he'd get the opportunity to wrestle 15 minute matches weekly with guys like Rollins, Ambrose or other high quality opponents instead of being stuck with Swagger in a tag team and getting booked to job in 5 minute matches, the audience, including yourself, would get to see his real in ring capability, including storytelling and intensity.
> 
> Sadly, I don't see that happening anytime soon. I'll just have to be satisfied with what we do get to see. Thankfully, he's got Zeb as a mouthpiece, but the whole anti-immigration gimmick seems kind of lost on him.


He has to bide his time, it won't happen overnight. But talent always rises to the top. He has the talent to get there.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> He has to bide his time, it won't happen overnight. But talent always rises to the top. He has the talent to get there.


I certainly hope you're right.

Unfortunately, the occasional turd also rises to the top, like Khali. I'm praying that he doesn't get shoved aside so we can get blessed with another Ryback type getting a main event run. Ugh...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> How do you know this? are you a mind reader? do you work for the WWE?.


No. I'm just basing it on how badly Bryan has struggled with pushes in comparison to Punk. Even if he does get to the level where Punk was at last year, Punk will just be a step above him because he's already long ahead in the race. 



> In what sense is Punk better then him? on the mic? I agree. In Ring? no way doesn't come close.


Oh, I agree. There's nobody that can touch Bryan in the irrelevant department of in ring performance, and I actually think Punk sucks in the ring, but that's never determined anything of value. Punk is a much, much, much better entertainer. He's far better on the mic, and I don't just mean far better in the way that Bray Wyatt is far better than him, I mean far better in the sense of comparing him to say, Stone Cold. He's SO much better that it's unfair to him to even make the comparison. He's far more charismatic, he doesn't look like a garden gnome like Bryan does, he's not goofy, and he has an aura that Bryan doesn't have. He carries himself better then anyone. Say what you will about Punk but when he comes out there, there is not a SECOND that goes by where I do not believe that he believes his character. He truly believes his shit does not stink. Maybe that makes him a bad person, but for a main event wrestler, you NEED that.



> Punk relied on the fans to get over too. It was the fans that made Punk. Do you think Vince would have pushed him just for his talent alone? He lost in three straight PPVs agaisn't Randy Orton before the "Promo". That Chicago crowd was the moment he became a Main Eventer.
> 
> Fair enough but don't forget the fans made Punk. Like the fans made Bryan.


The fans made Punk, but they were ALSO fresh out of main eventers, and Punk made a powerplay, in which he basically said "push me or I quit". Daniel Bryan would not have the balls to do this because he doesn't think he deserves it, and he's right.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

If he didn't think he deserved it, he wouldn't have gone off on triple h. And when he was stuck in Hell No for a long time, his interviews became more desperate of wanting to be a singles star. I think you're taking that stance a bit far...he has said he doesn't know why he connects with fans, but I think he still has confidence. He wants it, but he's relatively humble.

I'm not believing that he thinks he doesn't deserve success unless you post an example


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Osize10 said:


> If he didn't think he deserved it, he wouldn't have gone off on triple h. And when he was stuck in Hell No for a long time, his interviews became more desperate of wanting to be a singles star. I think you're taking that stance a bit far...he has said he doesn't know why he connects with fans, but I think he still has confidence. He wants it, but he's relatively humble.


Wasn't that story about the Triple H argument just a work? I mean, WWE.com reported it, after all.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Osize10 said:


> If he didn't think he deserved it, he wouldn't have gone off on triple h. And when he was stuck in Hell No for a long time, his interviews became more desperate of wanting to be a singles star. I think you're taking that stance a bit far...he has said he doesn't know why he connects with fans, but I think he still has confidence. He wants it, but he's relatively humble.
> 
> I'm not believing that he thinks he doesn't deserve success unless you post an example


Him going off on Triple H was about him wanting to continue wrestling, not him getting pushed.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

What's so great about Daniel Bryan? Well he's absolutely fantastic in the ring for one thing. Possibly the best in the world right now. And I don't just mean he's good in the sense that Bret Hart was good, I mean Chris Benoit-level good. As in he's not only a great technical wrestler but that he has this energy to him, this spark, that allows him to connect with the audience. He plays his in-ring role so damn well that in even a randomly thrown-together match he can get just about every member of the audience involved in it. He's plays the underdog extremely well also in that same role and just knows exactly how to get the audience interested in just about any match he has ala Chris Benoit (something I felt Hart lacked but that's for another time).

Some may disagree but I think he's good on the mic too. Not to the level of a CM Punk or Bray Wyatt or a Paul Heyman or someone like that but he's far ahead of many others on the roster today. His delivery is believable to the extant that no matter how dumb the material might be he plays it off very well. His facial expressions have gotten very good too. Sure right now he's playing a comedy character so there isn't much he can work with but I think (and hope) that they'll turn him in a more serious direction now that he's entering the main event scene.

If you don't like his current character then fine but right now I think he may be my personal favorite guy in the WWE and is certainly one of their more all-around talented guys. On top of that he's certainly one of, if not the most over guy (or at least face) on the roster.


----------



## Osize10

KO Bossy said:


> Wasn't that story about the Triple H argument just a work? I mean, WWE.com reported it, after all.


I perceived it to be a work with some truth behind it. Something happened that at the very least disappointed Bryan.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Osize10 said:


> If he didn't think he deserved it, he wouldn't have gone off on triple h. And when he was stuck in Hell No for a long time, his interviews became more desperate of wanting to be a singles star. I think you're taking that stance a bit far...he has said he doesn't know why he connects with fans, but I think he still has confidence. He wants it, but he's relatively humble.
> 
> I'm not believing that he thinks he doesn't deserve success unless you post an example


Yep. Bryan said that he always wanted to be The Guy...The guy that doesn't need the title to main event. Thats a great attitude to have. Just re-watched an interview with him and he says that he does believe that he has the skillset to get to that point.

Saying he doesn't think he deserve it is just inaccurate. Its mainly because he doesn't fit the bill of vinces idea of a superstar...not necessarily not deserving.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Him going off on Triple H was about him wanting to continue wrestling, not him getting pushed.


I have to believe he was aware of why he wanted to continue to wrestle that match


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. I'm just basing it on how badly Bryan has struggled with pushes in comparison to Punk. Even if he does get to the level where Punk was at last year, Punk will just be a step above him because he's already long ahead in the race.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree. There's nobody that can touch Bryan in the irrelevant department of in ring performance, and I actually think Punk sucks in the ring, but that's never determined anything of value. Punk is a much, much, much better entertainer. He's far better on the mic, and I don't just mean far better in the way that Bray Wyatt is far better than him, *I mean far better in the sense of comparing him to say,* *Stone Cold*. He's SO much better that it's unfair to him to even make the comparison. He's far more charismatic, he doesn't look like a garden gnome like Bryan does, he's not goofy, and he has an aura that Bryan doesn't have. He carries himself better then anyone. Say what you will about Punk but when he comes out there, there is not a SECOND that goes by where I do not believe that he believes his character. He truly believes his shit does not stink. Maybe that makes him a bad person, but for a main event wrestler, you NEED that.
> 
> 
> 
> The fans made Punk, but they were ALSO fresh out of main eventers, and Punk made a powerplay, in which he basically said "push me or I quit". Daniel Bryan would not have the balls to do this because he doesn't think he deserves it, and he's right.


----------



## glenny88

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is by far the best technical wrestler in the WWE. I have never seen him do a bad match, and he has won the Wrestling Observer Newsletter award for best technical wrestler every year since 2005. He is clearly a better wrestler than anybody in the industry today. He's mic skills aren't great but they are improving, and he is quite clearly good at getting the crowd behind him and cheering for him.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's one of the few guys that I don't skip over when I watch the 25% of RAW that's tolerable. When I see Bryan, I stop hitting the fast forward button.

It's funny. After being away from this forum and the the WWE in general for a while, I've kinda grown up as a wrestling fan. Sure, I still can't stand the typical Cena "I never give up" promo and the horrible face pushes of heel-born guys like Orton or Sheamus. However, I'm starting to enjoy the babyfaces alot more these days. Guys like Jericho, Punk and especially Bryan. The amount of support he's gained in the past few months is crazy. And that chant on Monday night? _Insane_. 

A few years ago, I would have instantly turned on him since he's going to be a crowd pandering babyface with a sill catchphrase. But, with the amount of support he's got and the talent he possesses, it's just flat out entertaining to watch him work.

Whew.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Outside of his excellent ring skills... nothing.


----------



## hardyorton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Htdwmcr9AE

Bryan Danielson last night in ROH. Just Epic and the Final Countdown :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Outside of his excellent ring skills... nothing.


thats why good taste past you by.


----------



## b20

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan replacing John Cena?.. are u fucking kiddin me?? this is WWE not midget wrestling.. IWC is shit they have no brains.. agree this guy is talented but he is a joke too.. u just cant take this goat seriously.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> agree this guy is talented but he is a joke too.. u just cant take this goat seriously.












:aries2


----------



## Murph

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's likeable, his positivity is infectious, he's funny, he looks funny, and he puts on awesome matches frequently.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> Daniel Bryan replacing John Cena?.. are u fucking kiddin me?? this is WWE not midget wrestling.. IWC is shit they have no brains.. agree this guy is talented but he is a joke too.. u just cant take this goat seriously.


:StephenA:lebron7:vick:taker:aries2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



NO! said:


> :aries2












:langston


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :langston












:HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I swear to God, that guy's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on ECW. He could be Steve Austin and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


----------



## b20

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I swear to God, that guy's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on ECW. He could be Steve Austin and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


I swear to God, that Sandow's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on FCW. He could be shawn michaels and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> I swear to God, that Sandow's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on FCW. He could be shawn michaels and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> this is WWE not midget wrestling.. IWC is shit they have no brains.. agree this guy is talented but he is a joke too.. u just cant take this goat seriously.


Size doesn't matter in most cases. That's the problem. Ya'll believe in Vince and his size philosophy.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> I swear to God, that Sandow's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on FCW. He could be shawn michaels and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


Excuse me, but how are you not in full red yet? It baffles me.. It really does.. :argh:


----------



## SmarkyKunt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Yeah. Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guererro, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk... hell even Rey Mysterio haven't had successful careers, right? Fuck off with the "too small" crap. Go watch bodybuilding if that's what gets you a chubby.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



b20 said:


> I swear to God, that Sandow's look just killed him dead for me the second I saw him on FCW. He could be shawn michaels and I'd probably still hate him because it's THAT bad.


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH.


Why on earth would someone cheer for Swagger because he did well in amateur wrestling competitions? That makes 0 sense.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Alkomesh2 said:


> Why on earth would someone cheer for Swagger because he did well in amateur wrestling competitions? That makes 0 sense.


Exactly. Come back to me when Jack Swagger has a few years where he wrestles like this.






And this was PRE-WWE Bryan.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

"Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan"

this one have to be one of dumbest and stupid question ever...i wonder what show you guys watching? are you really new fan or totally casual fan? then you be forgiving. all the experts like from wrestling critics/Journalist, wrestlers/former wrestlers or people who work in the industry have nothing but praise DB...now in IWC we have some people who know it all asking such a dumb question "Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan" and even debate about it. 

i know one HOF big fan of DBryan is Bret Hart...


i gave up on IWC...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Exactly. Come back to me when Jack Swagger has a few years where he wrestles like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was PRE-WWE Bryan.


I can't watch that video anymore. Its beginning to annoy me that WWE turned someone like that into some stupid, crowd pandering fuck whose entire personality is 2 words that he screams. The part where he was talking about looking on YouTube and only seeing Daniel Bryan in WWE, but there being another guy who was a legend who you made have heard of...where the fuck is that kind of character development now? They stripped this guy down, gave him a totally generic name, made him grow out his hair and beard to give him a bad look, limited his moves and made him into a joke...

Does Vince honestly believe that the crowd is full of total fucking morons? "This guy is a wrestling machine...that's too complicated, give him some crappy catchphrase that he screams at the top of his lungs. Even the densest retard can understand that."

I seriously wish that he'd been able to get over some other way, instead of playing to the lowest common denominator. I don't know if I should be glad that he at least got over, or angry that they think so little of the audience that they had to destroy this guy just to make him idiot proof. In either case, can we have that Bryan Danielson? I feel much less unclean watching him, as its not pissing on my intelligence. Furthermore, he doesn't look like some sideshow freak.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> I can't watch that video anymore. Its beginning to annoy me that WWE turned someone like that into some stupid, crowd pandering fuck whose entire personality is 2 words that he screams. The part where he was talking about looking on YouTube and only seeing Daniel Bryan in WWE, but there being another guy who was a legend who you made have heard of...where the fuck is that kind of character development now? They stripped this guy down, gave him a totally generic name, made him grow out his hair and beard to give him a bad look, limited his moves and made him into a joke...
> 
> Does Vince honestly believe that the crowd is full of total fucking morons? "This guy is a wrestling machine...that's too complicated, give him some crappy catchphrase that he screams at the top of his lungs. Even the densest retard can understand that."
> 
> I seriously wish that he'd been able to get over some other way, instead of playing to the lowest common denominator. I don't know if I should be glad that he at least got over, or angry that they think so little of the audience that they had to destroy this guy just to make him idiot proof. In either case, can we have that Bryan Danielson? I feel much less unclean watching him, as its not pissing on my intelligence. Furthermore, he doesn't look like some sideshow freak.


Sadly that's generally how most get over these days.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

You know...I've got it. I think I've finally got it.

You know what Daniel Bryan is? Daniel Bryan is the wrestling equivalent of Fandangoing. Here's a guy, Bryan Danielson, who is really popular in the Indies. So they take him, give him a total overhaul, and now present him as something they see as marketable, or 'cool'. In reality, compared to his former incarnation, he's completely UNCOOL. Its the same way they took Fandango, who was getting over with his theme and gimmick, and then tried endorsing that by coining "Fandangoing" to capitalize on his popularity, and people immediately stopped caring and saw it for what a lame crock of shit it is.

Its like a sickness in this era. As soon as the WWE acknowledges that something is hot and they get their fingers on it, its completely fucked. Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Fandango...


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> You know...I've got it. I think I've finally got it.
> 
> You know what Daniel Bryan is? Daniel Bryan is the wrestling equivalent of Fandangoing. Here's a guy, Bryan Danielson, who is really popular in the Indies. So they take him, give him a total overhaul, and now present him as something they see as marketable, or 'cool'. In reality, compared to his former incarnation, he's completely UNCOOL. Its the same way they took Fandango, who was getting over with his theme and gimmick, and then tried endorsing that by coining "Fandangoing" to capitalize on his popularity, and people immediately stopped caring and saw it for what a lame crock of shit it is.
> 
> Its like a sickness in this era. As soon as the WWE acknowledges that something is hot and they get their fingers on it, its completely fucked. Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Fandango...


Forcing something usually ends up destroying any special feeling or sensation received. It's funny, people don't even realize that this is why Cena gets booed. It's even more insulting to our intelligence to be told that he does all that charity work and gives most of his off time to the children, as if the company is trying to guilt us into liking him, making us dislike his character even more. 

After all these years, the WWE can't find a middleground as far as character development is concerned.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I honest to God feel like this fog has been lifted and I finally get what all the bitching about Bryan is finally about...Its as if I've been spending 18 months staring at this puzzle that my mind just didn't fucking get. What's so great about this guy? Why are people constantly complaining? He's not that great. He looks like crap. He's annoying as hell. His moveset is so repetitive. Now I've finally figured it out. Its because the WWE basically ruined the guy. 

Oh, Vince. Why am I not surprised to find your greasy fingerprints all over this fucking mess? And now look at him. You think that people are just going to stop those idiotic chants on command, or just forget them? They're sticking with the guy his whole career. Great job.

Daniel Bryan can rot in hell, with his fucking insipid chants, stupid hair, 5 moves and dull personality. American Dragon Bryan Danielson, however, I am now much more welcoming of.










Bring in this guy. This is a guy I could get behind. 










Not this weird carny that you've turned him into.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I strongly doubt that WWE were the ones behind "YES!". It seems to be something that just caught on with the fans so he stuck with it. They're always alluding to Bryan's technical expertise on commentary and he's also the most consistent in-ring performer on the current roster. So yeah... I don't see that much to complain about. 

I also don't see what the big deal is with his beard. It's just a beard... it looks fine to me.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I do not care to look through 22 pages to see if someone has mirrored my opinion, so forgive me if I am beating a dead horse.

First of all, you must realize the nature of the IWC is to gravitate torwards someone with great success in WWE/TNA, as much like alternative rock afficianados or underground rap enthusiasts, they take in that lesser known wrestler as "their discovery", feeling as if they discovered them because it takes more effort. Now add in the fact that Bryan Danielson's pre WWE work got him over on very good, long broadways full of technical wrestling with an moveset that is very expansive, which in turn caused many to call Danielson the best in ring technitian since Chris Benoit. Even if you disagree with this, you couldnt argue that Danielson was certainly one of the best workers in the world. Seeing as how so many internet smarks are technitian fiends, you can imagine Danielson already gave them a hard on pre wwe. 

So an IWC darling gets signed to WWE, you can certtainly see the enthusiasm many would have. Then factor in that Danielson has been able to handle the moveset castration that happens in WWE since your viewed as a product over a wrestler, and given that Danielson remains one of the finest workers in wrestling in his high energy match kickstart role, and the addulation for Bryan rises. Then factor in that Bryan is right now the hottest and most over wrestler in the company, and the IWC collectively creams itself. This is the explanation for his huge IWC love. 

The great atributes that Danielson possesses from an neutural evaluation standpoint are his great working consistancy in ROH which produced several truely amazing matches especially vs Paul London and of course KENTA. Danielson was able to take his unique technical and mma influenced style and won the fans over in his matches in Japan working for NOAH. (Wrestlers getting over as a gaijin and america is rare for the very different styles) Bryan has been able to take this great working consistancy and apply it in WWE, where he is machine like in churning out pretty good maches, very rarely turning in a clunker and delivering the goods when matched with another great worker, as he has yet to miss the consensus MOTY contending list since his time in the E. What Bryan lacks in promo skill he makes up for with raw charisma, and to great credit has been able to make a very strong connection with fans. His passion is also a good thing to see, as he truely seems to be a guy who isnt using the business we as fans love as a stepping stone.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



NO! said:


> I strongly doubt that WWE were the ones behind "YES!". It seems to be something that just caught on with the fans so he stuck with it. They're always alluding to Bryan's technical expertise on commentary and he's also the most consistent in-ring performer on the current roster. So yeah... I don't see that much to complain about.
> 
> I also don't see what the big deal is with his beard. It's just a beard... it looks fine to me.


It makes him look like some sideshow freak.

And who cares if they allude to it on commentary? Hardly anyone listens to Cole and Lawler, anyway. 

I don't agree that the WWE weren't behind YES, but let's say they weren't. They were certainly behind the promotion of it, and they were certainly behind the NO catchphrase, which they pushed when they took the YES chants away and gave them to AJ (and then promoted).

Bryan Danielson apparently didn't need some crummy catchphrase to get over. Daniel Bryan does...if it looks like shit, smells like shit and god forbid tastes like shit, I'm looking at the shit source, and that's coming from Vince's direction.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Oh and if its not already clear, this is me PRAISING Bryan Danielson. To think I have to be subjected to such drivel as the Daniel Bryan character when I could be seeing Bryan Danielson...is it any wonder I refuse to spend money on this product? Then again, I should have expected this of the company who took away El Generico's mask...what's next, Davey Richards is going to debut with dancing bears?


----------



## KO Bossy

You guys and I have had our differences. However, I think at long, LONG last, I finally get you and where you're coming from. Well...most of you.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Is Daniel Bryan over or is it the 'YES!/NO!' chants that are over? Would bryan be over if the 'YES!/NO!' chants didn't exist?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Yeah I don't find him to be anything out of this world either.

He's great in the ring from what I have seen, but I don't see how people love him so much.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> It makes him look like some sideshow freak.
> 
> And who cares if they allude to it on commentary? Hardly anyone listens to Cole and Lawler, anyway.
> 
> I don't agree that the WWE weren't behind YES, but let's say they weren't. They were certainly behind the promotion of it, and they were certainly behind the NO catchphrase, which they pushed when they took the YES chants away and gave them to AJ (and then promoted).
> 
> Bryan Danielson apparently didn't need some crummy catchphrase to get over. Daniel Bryan does...if it looks like shit, smells like shit and god forbid tastes like shit, I'm looking at the shit source, and that's coming from Vince's direction.


I'm not disputing all of that, and I've definitely felt the same way with a lot of other guys on the roster. Antonio Cesaro has to be my best example. That guy is a special talent, but in the WWE he's just an ordinary person.

All I'm saying is that I'm not sure how you can't find any likable qualities in Daniel Bryan. I know he isn't putting on the wrestling clinics he used to in ROH, but he's still pretty damn fun to watch in the ring on a weekly basis. I first saw Bryan wrestle when he was in ROH too, so I am familiar with his work there. It's just that his serious "best in the world" thing was done for 10 years... and in his first couple of years in the WWE as well. I'd rather see guys evolve and try new things than to do the same for their whole careers. He was doing the comedy shtick with Kane for a while, but now they seem to be building him up for a main event against their biggest star today... and I'd say he's over as a little more than a "sideshow freak" with the fans. 

WWE move-sets have ALWAYS been condensed... so it's no revelation, really. It's a matter of who is capable of putting on sensational performances regardless. His matches with Sheamus, CM Punk, Ryback and Randy Orton should be proof that he can do just that. 

As for the beard, I understand it's an acquired taste.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ash Ketchum said:


> Is Daniel Bryan over or is it the 'YES!/NO!' chants that are over? Would bryan be over if the 'YES!/NO!' chants didn't exist?


Well, while he was gone from the company (after he was "fired") his name was chanted constantly. I even remember his name being chanted to close a PPV... It was Fatal 4 Way I think.

So yeah, I'd say he is definitely over. The "YES!" stuff has certainly helped, but I'm sure the same could be said for a lot of other stars who had catchphrases.


----------



## Osize10

wait...where are we coming from?

I'm confused now. EVERYTHING IS MOVING TOO FAST.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Why are you folks still trying to convert this net-jester? He's not having any of it, and the more you talk at him, the more he gets to filibuster. Just let him enjoy the comfort of his own hands as he sits on them and scowls at the TV screen for the rest of his life.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



NO! said:


> I'm not disputing all of that, and I've definitely felt the same way with a lot of other guys on the roster. Antonio Cesaro has to be my best example. That guy is a special talent, but in the WWE he's just an ordinary person.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'm not sure how you can't find any likable qualities in Daniel Bryan. I know he isn't putting on the wrestling clinics he used to in ROH, but he's still pretty damn fun to watch in the ring on a weekly basis. I first saw Bryan wrestle when he was in ROH too, so I am familiar with his work there. It's just that his serious "best in the world" thing was done for 10 years... and in his first couple of years in the WWE as well. I'd rather see guys evolve and try new things than to do the same for their whole careers. He was doing the comedy shtick with Kane for a while, but now they seem to be building him up for a main event against their biggest star today... and I'd say he's over as a little more than a "sideshow freak" with the fans.
> 
> WWE move-sets have ALWAYS been condensed... so it's no revelation, really. It's a matter of who is capable of putting on sensational performances regardless. His matches with Sheamus, CM Punk, Ryback and Randy Orton should be proof that he can do just that.
> 
> As for the beard, I understand it's an acquired taste.


I said he looks like a sideshow freak, with that crazy hair and beard.

My gripe is that they took something that really worked for the guy and destroyed it. And what we got instead is, in comparison, crap. Same with DDP, Raven, Taz, Mike Awesome, etc etc. I think its a dumb character, created on purpose so that any fan can understand it, when in reality, a wrestling machine character isn't hard to understand. But he didn't have a catchphrase, so they gave him one, and he got made into a joke. Looking at that video, it pains me to think what we could have gotten instead.

From what I understand from a lot of his fans is (and I may be wrong) that they're pissed that he's an extremely dumbed down, comedy version of what they got before. I don't blame them. I think Bryan Danielson, as a character, is infinitely more preferable to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Oh and if its not already clear, this is me PRAISING Bryan Danielson. To think I have to be subjected to such drivel as the Daniel Bryan character when I could be seeing Bryan Danielson...is it any wonder I refuse to spend money on this product? Then again, I should have expected this of the company who took away El Generico's mask...what's next, Davey Richards is going to debut with dancing bears?


Yeah I would take American Dragon Bryan Danielsonn over "YES! Man" Daniel Bryan any day of the week and twice on Tuesdays. It's too bad we can't have that character in WWE, it really is. I want Bryan putting on clinics every match, and saying "I have til 5" while locking in a submission extra long and finishing people off with the Cattle Mutilation, instead of using a combination of kicks and Benoit's moveset. It really is taking a massive shit on how good Bryan Danielson actually is.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Yeah I would take American Dragon Bryan Danielsonn over "YES! Man" Daniel Bryan any day of the week and twice on Tuesdays. It's too bad we can't have that character in WWE, it really is. I want Bryan putting on clinics every match, and saying "I have til 5" while locking in a submission extra long and finishing people off with the Cattle Mutilation, instead of using a combination of kicks and Benoit's moveset. It really is taking a massive shit on how good Bryan Danielson actually is.


Quoted for so much truth that it actually makes my head hurt.

What could have been...


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Personally, I'm not going to lament. We all know Bryan can go in the ring. He's done it many times this year. I'm riding this out, regardless of popular opinion, and I hope Bryan remains a star out of this push. If it all gets squashed immediately, so be it.

Bryan has done a fine job by wwe standards mixing up his move set tastefully, on his tv matches at least.


----------



## Beatles123

KO Bossy said:


> You guys and I have had our differences. However, I think at long, LONG last, I finally get you and where you're coming from. Well...most of you.


Wait...

YOU UNDERSTAND US?!?!






:faint:


----------



## Death Rider

Did ko bossy just say something nice to Bryan fans? :russo


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> You know...I've got it. I think I've finally got it.
> 
> You know what Daniel Bryan is? Daniel Bryan is the wrestling equivalent of Fandangoing. Here's a guy, Bryan Danielson, who is really popular in the Indies. So they take him, give him a total overhaul, and now present him as something they see as marketable, or 'cool'. In reality, compared to his former incarnation, he's completely UNCOOL. Its the same way they took Fandango, who was getting over with his theme and gimmick, and then tried endorsing that by coining "Fandangoing" to capitalize on his popularity, and people immediately stopped caring and saw it for what a lame crock of shit it is.
> 
> Its like a sickness in this era. As soon as the WWE acknowledges that something is hot and they get their fingers on it, its completely fucked. Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Fandango...


Very true my friend. Good post.


----------



## Rasfene

WWE should promote the yes chant and shirts more. Fewer people actually buy the 'NO' shirt compared to the 'YES' shirt.


----------



## FITZ

hardyorton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Htdwmcr9AE
> 
> Bryan Danielson last night in ROH. Just Epic and the Final Countdown :mark:


That was a special night, my first Ring of Honor show and it's still the best one I've ever been to. It was a really cool moment because everyone really was happy for the guy and wanted him to succeed. Glad to see that's happening. 

I can't wait for Summerslam. Thinking about there is no way Bryan walks out with the belt because the odds are so stacked against him. He's facing John Cena who is THE MAN in the WWE. Bryan goes into the match as a huge underdog already. Throw Orton into the mix with the briefcase and I don't see how Bryan walks out of there with the title. 

But there's nothing I want more than to see him to do it. 


I'm a huge indy wrestling fan and I've been following Daniel Bryan since he was Bryan Danielson. I saw his last ROH show and I saw him wrestle a few times when he was released. For a long time I've considered him the best wrestler I've ever seen and now he's getting his chance. 


I know everyone is rooting for him but I feel like my team's playing in the Super Bowl and I think a lot of people feel the same way. Daniel Bryan is my wrestler. He's the guy I thought was the best when he wrestled in front of 200 people. He's the guy that represents everything that's right about the wrestling business. He's the guy that made me quit watching WWE when he got released. He's the guy that I watched take pictures with fans for free after an indy show for as long as the fans wanted. 

I've driven 3 hours to sit in a 100 degree warehouse to see Bryan Danielson wrestle. I've sat in a 70,000 seat arena and watched Daniel Bryan wrestle as well. There isn't a wrestler out there that deserves the belt more than him.


----------



## JC00

thaimasker said:


> This weeks smackdown dark match With bryan
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUd_GejE8c0


Uh oh sounded like a couple of Cena's demographic are Bryan fans

:vince6 :vince4


----------



## mblonde09

hazuki said:


> Holy shit *Bryan looked so over compare to everyone else on the roster* when he was picked.


Someone was missing, though unk2 



GillbergReturns said:


> Everyone has known for a month and half that Bryan was getting this match. What did you expect them to hum the Fandango song.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> I said he looks like a sideshow freak, with that crazy hair and beard.
> 
> My gripe is that they took something that really worked for the guy and destroyed it. And what we got instead is, in comparison, crap. Same with DDP, Raven, Taz, Mike Awesome, etc etc. I think its a dumb character, created on purpose so that any fan can understand it, when in reality, a wrestling machine character isn't hard to understand. But he didn't have a catchphrase, so they gave him one, and he got made into a joke. Looking at that video, it pains me to think what we could have gotten instead.
> 
> From what I understand from a lot of his fans is (and I may be wrong) that they're pissed that he's an extremely dumbed down, comedy version of what they got before. I don't blame them. I think Bryan Danielson, as a character, is infinitely more preferable to Daniel Bryan.


I agree, up until 2009 Bryan was arguably the best performer in the ring (his multiple wrestler of the year sure make a good argument), but once he went to WWE he has been dumbed down. The only reason his ring work is still that good, even with his stripped moveset and matchflow is because he's so damn talented and still has potential to be the best, but equally talented wrestlers such as Austin Aries and AJ Styles blow him out of the water with ease nowadays, simply because they DON'T have any restrictions and can do literally everything they can to look as good as possible.

This is one of the few gripes I got with Bryan. I don't agree with your disdain about him in general but Bryan is one of the few wrestlers who was known for

a) having a HUGE moveset

b) making that moveset work prefectly.

Nowadays you got a bunch of spotmonkeys in the indies who can't string a match together if their lives depended on it or guys who have a few signature moves and do barely anything at all besides it. Bryan on the other hand felt more natural than anybody else in the ring, he can do suplex after submission after spot and it would all feel organic and exciting. I'm 100% sure that an unfiltered D Bryan would be fucking epic and would make current Bryan look like a 2nd rate wrestler. With his current push he's getting, I hope he will face less and less restrictions.

WWE needs to release the Dragon in Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Loudness said:


> I agree, up until 2009 Bryan was arguably the best performer in the ring (his multiple wrestler of the year sure make a good argument), but once he went to WWE he has been dumbed down. The only reason his ring work is still that good, even with his stripped moveset and matchflow is because he's so damn talented and still has potential to be the best, but equally talented wrestlers such as Austin Aries and AJ Styles blow him out of the water with ease nowadays, simply because they DON'T have any restrictions and can do literally everything they can to look as good as possible.
> 
> This is one of the few gripes I got with Bryan. I don't agree with your disdain about him in general but Bryan is one of the few wrestlers who was known for
> 
> a) having a HUGE moveset
> 
> b) making that moveset work prefectly.
> 
> Nowadays you got a bunch of spotmonkeys in the indies who can't string a match together if their lives depended on it or guys who have a few signature moves and do barely anything at all besides it. Bryan on the other hand felt more natural than anybody else in the ring, he can do suplex after submission after spot and it would all feel organic and exciting. I'm 100% sure that an unfiltered D Bryan would be fucking epic and would make current Bryan look like a 2nd rate wrestler. With his current push he's getting, I hope he will face less and less restrictions.
> 
> WWE needs to release the Dragon in Bryan.


Good post. Though my disdain is not for Bryan Danielson, just for Daniel Bryan the character. Just not a fan of his look with the huge beard and scruffy hair, and his catchphrases are grating, to me. If he went back to looking like he did in his American Dragon days and dropped the YES chants, I'd be very happy. So...basically, undoing everything the WWE did to him.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Good post. Though my disdain is not for Bryan Danielson, just for Daniel Bryan the character. Just not a fan of his look with the *huge beard and scruffy hair, and his catchphrases are grating*, to me. If he went back to looking like he did in his American Dragon days and dropped the YES chants, I'd be very happy. So...basically, undoing everything the WWE did to him.


In Bryans defense, those are simply his methods to set a food in the mainstream wrestling industry and stand out, he can't just be a CAW with 10/10 wrestling skills and nothing else and succeed, so I don't blame him for his choices. 

Also, who says comedy is bad? If he progresses beyond the Yes/No and turns into a Rock/Angle type of comedy character I'd take him over 99% of serious, well articulated guys on the screen, hell Rock is the best paid, most succesful guy IRL that was in wrestling and he was full of catchphrases and comedy. Entertainment is all that matters to me and if somebody can be make me laugh he's a already evoked more emotion in me than most of the current bland, boring, generic guys out there.

Of course, I wouldn't say no to a serious Bryan character if he can make it work, but overall I think Bryans just a natural for the more lighthearted parts of the show, he doesn't need to be generic scowling heel #2342345 in order to succeed.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Just watched that Bryan Danielson match with Tyler Black quality. Never seen any of his indie stuff so I never got to see how good he can be. Can anyone tell me other matches to go watch?


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



El Capitano said:


> Just watched that Bryan Danielson match with Tyler Black quality. Never seen any of his indie stuff so I never got to see how good he can be. Can anyone tell me other matches to go watch?







Have fun.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I think he could get 2 1/2 * out of Great Khali or Michael Cole.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Loudness said:


> Have fun.


Quality. Cheers mate, what happend to this Daniel Bryan


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



El Capitano said:


> Quality. Cheers mate, what happend to this Daniel Bryan


WWE Happened...

Just like we didn't get this during Punks heel turn...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Once Bryan is firmly a maineventer I want to see his character shift onto the more serious side like Kurt Angle's wrestling machine character or like he was in ROH.






I also want to see his moveset expand to include more power suplexes and some of his other innovative spots he used to use. Check out this match for Bryan at his very best! Especially you KOBossy, you'll like this man!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I have no doubt Bryan will evolve. Some are worried the YES chants will get old and he'll get stale, but I wouldn't be surprised if he starts stepping away from the YES stuff even before Mania.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Good post. Though my disdain is not for Bryan Danielson, just for Daniel Bryan the character. Just not a fan of his look with the huge beard and scruffy hair, and his catchphrases are grating, to me. If he went back to looking like he did in his American Dragon days and dropped the YES chants, I'd be very happy. So...basically, undoing everything the WWE did to him.


Catchphase will always be there bit like "You Suck" for Kurt Angle. But he can kinda drop it doing it himself just let the fans do it. At the moment they are making a good bit of money on the beard look. His new T-shirt is the biggest seller over the past few weeks. I don't see the beard going until he's a Legit Main eventer then he can shave the beard off. Get him in a serious feud then watch Danielson become a ass kicker. But they will never let him go all out American Dragon, he end up making everyone else look shit.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



El Capitano said:


> Just watched that Bryan Danielson match with Tyler Black quality. Never seen any of his indie stuff so I never got to see how good he can be. Can anyone tell me other matches to go watch?


His feud with Nigel Mcguinness, Kenta (Punk borrowed the GTS from him( and Takeshi Morishima are full on classic's. He's had great matches with everyone. Check out Dailymotion they have a large ampunt of Danielson matches. You can't go wrong with anything from his ROH days.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

People love an actual underdog (Bryan getting beat in 18 seconds at WM28), plus he's great enough in the ring to attract attention ala Chris Benoit, and finally, have an "interesting" look and some charisma to back it up 


Sure he's not as charismatic and Cena or Punk but those fucking reactions man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Not gonna lie, if you told me that blad headed dude was gonna ME Summer Slam against the face of the WWE for the WWE title, I would probably laugh in your face while pointing at you and maybe poke your forehead with my finger a few times.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Once Bryan is firmly a maineventer I want to see his character shift onto the more serious side like Kurt Angle's wrestling machine character or like he was in ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to see his moveset expand to include more power suplexes and some of his other innovative spots he used to use. Check out this match for Bryan at his very best! Especially you KOBossy, you'll like this man!


Fair play that match was brilliant. Its a shame he doesnt get to do as much technical wrestling in the WWE.

I would prefer him to go back to that look than the whole beard thing he has going now


----------



## Happenstan

mblonde09 said:


> Someone was missing, though unk2


Punk was on earlier in the night and didn't get close to the pop Bryan did. No, he wouldn't have been booed like most were but he wouldn't have out popped Bryan either. See Orton. Punk has had his shot. That crowd wanted to see Bryan have his.


----------



## DOPA

KO Bossy said:


> You guys and I have had our differences. However, I think at long, LONG last, I finally get you and where you're coming from. Well...most of you.


Where is KO Bossy and what have you done with him? :troll


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

It's a shame great wrestlers have to be watered down to keep the "lessers" of the roster from suffering a massive nightly embarrassment.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

CM Punk gave us an alternative to Cena and now Daniel Bryan gives us an alternative to CM Punk.

I dont mean either/or I just mean we can now have multiple interesting main event guys and it the healthy way to be.

Thats what made the Attitude era so successful if you didn't like the angle Stone Cold was doing you always had HHH, Mankind, The Undertaker, Kane, The Rock, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle to turn to.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



doinktheclowns said:


> CM Punk gave us an alternative to Cena and now Daniel Bryan gives us an alternative to CM Punk.
> 
> I dont mean either/or I just mean we can now have multiple interesting main event guys and it the healthy way to be.
> 
> Thats what made the Attitude era so successful if you didn't like the angle Stone Cold was doing you always had HHH, Mankind, The Undertaker, Kane, The Rock, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle to turn to.


exactly, they need to give us more interesting top guys that stays at the top.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Once Bryan is firmly a maineventer I want to see his character shift onto the more serious side like Kurt Angle's wrestling machine character or like he was in ROH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to see his moveset expand to include more power suplexes and some of his other innovative spots he used to use. Check out this match for Bryan at his very best! Especially you KOBossy, you'll like this man!


A thing to remember is if Bryan gets to become a main event guy, he's going to be getting 25 minute matches most months on PPVs. He's been in tag matches for PPVs for the last year, and inconsistent matches for the two years before that. If he's in major singles matches on most PPVs, you're going to get incredible matches.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Because Bryan is the best pure wrestler in history? Just my opinion.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Because Bryan is the best pure wrestler in history? Just my opinion.


What about... oh wait he got wiped from history. Carry on.


----------



## checkcola

thaimasker said:


> This weeks smackdown dark match With bryan
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUd_GejE8c0


Cole rocking back and forth in his announce chair cracks me up


----------



## RebelArch86

Dunmer said:


> No surprise about the shirt selling so well. His merch has been doing great since the Yes shirt.


where is the info on wrestlers merch? That'd be interesting to see.


----------



## Zappers

Funny how this whole Cena match is coming full circle. Spit in Cena's face and in a few years you get a title shot.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah I don't find him to be anything out of this world either.
> 
> He's great in the ring from what I have seen, but I don't see how people love him so much.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Monterossa said:


>


:lol touche


----------



## Cyon

While I'm happy Bryan has got his shot at the WWE title, I can't help but look forward to only the match itself.

Two things I'm not looking forward to:

1). The build-up (or lack thereof)
If they are really intent on keeping this feud face vs face, I don't know how they will build it up to SummerSlam. What are they going to say if they cut promos at each other? Are they going to talk about respecting each other? Or are Bryan and Cena each going to have their own mini feud with someone else and then they suddenly wrestle each other at SummerSlam?

Is it even going to be built up in the first place?

2). The outcome of the match :cena2

Even if Bryan wins the title, I'm sure Orton will come and cash-in to win it whether it be immediately after the match or the next night at RAW. It would cement Orton's heel turn which I have been waiting for quite a while though.


----------



## b20

Cena tap out? No chance in hell! I bet cena does a stfu out of no where to counter Bryan and win.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

I don't want anything to change about Daniel Bryan. Fuck being "serious"(seriously bland and boring). This isn't ROH.


----------



## RebelArch86

thaimasker said:


> This weeks smackdown dark match With bryan
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUd_GejE8c0


no piped in reactions for Bryan.


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

he's fun to watch


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't want anything to change about Daniel Bryan. Fuck being "serious"(seriously bland and boring). This isn't ROH.


Could not agree more. This perceived love towards bland generic characters makes me cringe. Chris Benoit is a great example of this. He had his big moment at Mania 20, but he was just a horrible champion and completely boring.

I watch WWE for big personalities not bland vanilla robots who may be exceptional in the ring.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Could not agree more. This perceived love towards bland generic characters makes me cringe. Chris Benoit is a great example of this. He had his big moment at Mania 20, but he was just a horrible champion and completely boring.
> 
> I watch WWE for big personalities not bland vanilla robots who may be exceptional in the ring.


I agree with what you're saying, but Kurt Angle pulled off the serious wrestling machine gimmick without being boring, and I know Bryan has when he was in ROH. The thing with Bryan is, he will never be completely serious because he's got far too much personality to harness it all back, and even in ROH, he was serious in the ring, but had a swagger and very HBK like character outside of the ring in promos and such. I think he could pull it off, and I feel he'll need to because I suspect a Daniel Bryan/Brock Lesnar match is probably in the works next summer.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Bryan has quickly become probably the most overrated wrestler of all time. And it sucks because I'm a fan of his.

His fucking marks.


----------



## kingfunkel

I do love me some Daniel Bryan but I don't enjoy the "yes"/"no" bullshit  

Why is he so great? Because he's Daniel Bryan


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He's a great wrestler, has a ton of charisma, is good on the mic, and can connect with the audience. Plus his YES! chant is really over and he's only 32, he's got a long career ahead of himself. 

With Bryan, The Shield, Ziggler, Wyatt, Sandow, Cody, Ryback the future looks really bright for the WWE.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



itssoeasy23 said:


> He's a great wrestler, has a ton of charisma, is good on the mic, and can connect with the audience. Plus his YES! chant is really over and he's only 32, he's got a long career ahead of himself.
> 
> With Bryan, The Shield, Ziggler, Wyatt, Sandow, Cody, Ryback the future looks really bright for the WWE.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan has quickly become probably the most overrated wrestler of all time. And it sucks because I'm a fan of his.
> 
> His fucking marks.


Dude, as much as I love the guy, Bryan is no where near as overrated on here as Punk. I think that pretty much speaks for itself though. There are Bryan posters that believe he is the legit GOAT, and, whilst very passionate, we know and they know that it's just a silly statement. The only thing Bryan could every be considered a GOAT in and have some bones behind it is from an in-ring standpoint as Bryan Danielson from 2004-2009.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Every time a wrestler is fucking hot, hyped and loved, grumpy people come out of dark caves and complain about how overrated he is.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



NeyNey said:


> Every time a wrestler is fucking hot, hyped and loved, grumpy people come out of dark caves and complain about how overrated he is.


In this case they should do it, the guy's BORING.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Could not agree more. This perceived love towards bland generic characters makes me cringe. Chris Benoit is a great example of this. He had his big moment at Mania 20, but he was just a horrible champion and completely boring.
> 
> I watch WWE for big personalities not bland vanilla robots who may be exceptional in the ring.


This. It absolutely frustrates me that so many if his fans want him to stop being bearded and zany and high energy and go back to being a hairless clone of Orton or Angle or whatever his name was. 

Take everything that made him over, that made ME (a guy who used to think Daniel Bryan's spot should be given to anyone else) a fan of Bryan, and get rid of it. What?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> I agree with what you're saying, but Kurt Angle pulled off the serious wrestling machine gimmick without being boring, and I know Bryan has when he was in ROH. The thing with Bryan is, he will never be completely serious because he's got far too much personality to harness it all back, and even in ROH, he was serious in the ring, but had a swagger and very HBK like character outside of the ring in promos and such. I think he could pull it off, and I feel he'll need to because I suspect a Daniel Bryan/Brock Lesnar match is probably in the works next summer.


Kurt Angle is the most accomplished athlete to ever set foot in the WWE. It's not like they didn't flaunt those Olympic gold medals at every turn and like Bryan he was pretty much a comedic figure for most of his WWE tenure.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan has quickly become probably the most overrated wrestler of all time. And it sucks because I'm a fan of his.
> 
> His fucking marks.


Stop getting riled up over a guy having fans. That's absurd.
And quit it with the hyperbole.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> In this case they should do it, the guy's BORING.


Coming from the guy with the Sandrone avatar...your welcome fpalm


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Pyro why isn't David Otunga one of your favorite wrestlers?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

hes genuine

i just look at Dbry, i cant help but like him

hes got a certain Eddie-esque charm. he genuinely loves and gives a shit about hes doing and hes having a good time doing it

and him caring, makes me care again


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



HayleySabin said:


> Pyro why isn't David Otunga one of your favorite wrestlers?


Probably because he's a dull sack of shit.



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Coming from the guy with the Sandrone avatar...your welcome fpalm


Yeah, I'm a fan of the most charismatic man in wrestling, what of it?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

but he fits your template of a wrestler perfectly.

b/c he doesn't wrestle. he's all about personality. that's what you say matters. 

c'mon, logic man.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

It doesn't matter if you're all about personality if you HAVE NO personality. Otunga can try to get by on that but he'll fail because that part of him doesn't exist. So no, he doesn't fit my template at all. Don't tell me what my own criteria is.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Danielson is the prototypical way the WWE should correctly push someone
He came in hot with his indy cred and skills got robbed/buried so many times in the beginning that the IWC got behind him, and then finally they gave him a gimmick that worked for him.

If the WWE could replicate this with everyone there would be no issue but this doesn't always happen


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Haha D Bry is quickly replacing Cena as the most controversial superstar.

Everyone has an opinion on him!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I don't want anything to change about Daniel Bryan. Fuck being "serious"(seriously bland and boring). This isn't ROH.


So you'd prefer bland, boring, irritating Daniel Bryan to American Dragon Bryan Danielson...well, that says a lot.



Hannibal Lector said:


> Could not agree more. This perceived love towards bland generic characters makes me cringe. Chris Benoit is a great example of this. He had his big moment at Mania 20, but he was just a horrible champion and completely boring.
> 
> I watch WWE for big personalities not bland vanilla robots who may be exceptional in the ring.


Watch that one promo Thanos posted. Then realize that that's more character development and intensity we've seen in any of his WWE promos.

Yeah, its so shameful that I'd want that in comparison to the YES chanting troll...


----------



## Chismo

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Because Bryan is the best pure wrestler in history? Just my opinion.


:kobe What is "pure wrestling"?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Chismo said:


> :kobe What is "pure wrestling"?


Maybe its like pure cocaine, in that its wrestling that hasn't been cut with anything.


----------



## insanitydefined

Man, looking at some of those old ROH videos makes you realize something, Daniel Bryan is WAY out of shape now compared to the way he looked back then. He really needs to hit the gym to try and lose some of the fat and tone himself up a little bit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



insanitydefined said:


> Man, looking at some of those old ROH videos makes you realize something, Daniel Bryan is WAY out of shape now compared to the way he looked back then. He really needs to hit the gym to try and lose some of the fat and tone himself up a little bit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



> So you'd prefer bland, boring, irritating Daniel Bryan to American Dragon Bryan Danielson...well, that says a lot.


I don't know if you noticed this but a certain guy from Chicago is running around with that guy's ways...B I T W, anyone? LOL. All in all, this is all for naught. What is factual is THIS..Daniel Bryan, Dragon or not, has proven ONCE AGAIN that no matter how you hold him down, he rises to the top. The cream usually does that in the wrestling business....


----------



## RPC

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



insanitydefined said:


> Man, looking at some of those old ROH videos makes you realize something, Daniel Bryan is WAY out of shape now compared to the way he looked back then. He really needs to hit the gym to try and lose some of the fat and tone himself up a little bit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I actually don't think he works out often. I believe he just does a lot of grappling and MMA in his free time.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He is in shape


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This. It absolutely frustrates me that so many if his fans want him to stop being bearded and zany and high energy and go back to being a hairless clone of Orton or Angle or whatever his name was.
> 
> Take everything that made him over, that made ME (a guy who used to think Daniel Bryan's spot should be given to anyone else) a fan of Bryan, and get rid of it. What?


This is a pretty fair point. I agree with you that the high energy that he's been showing in and outside the ring is one of the main reasons he's facing Cena at Summerslam. He shouldn't change it. What he's doing in the ring is fine, his catchphrases are fine as well. It's just that are times when his character comes across as a little childish when I would rather see him take a more serious approach. I'm not saying to overhaul his character entirely, just tweak it to show he's taking things seriously.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

the yes thing is going to get old after a while, especially if he wins. People will complain about him after a month


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



VGooBUG said:


> the yes thing is going to get old after a while, especially if he wins. People will complain about him after a month


Hows it getting old? it's the only thing that's gets the fans cheering every night. Bryan will never get boring as long as he keeps putting on top quality matches and feuds.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Chismo said:


> :kobe What is "pure wrestling"?


I would say it means that from bell to bell with no gimmicks or anything, just two guys in the ring, Daniel Bryan is the best. 

It's not a term I use though because it's something that's really vague and doesn't have an obvious meaning to it.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



RPC said:


> I actually don't think he works out often. I believe he just does a lot of grappling and MMA in his free time.


In terms of Weightlifting I don't think he works out that often. But he works out in grappling and MMA everyday trying to better himself. He put on more muscle mass but he's certainly ain't out of shape.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



AthenaMark said:


> Let's see..he's the best in ring wrestler since Benoit and Eddie were alive and were carrying any and everybody week in and week out. *He did show carrying heel promos when he turned. He did show carrying face promos when he was tweener. When it comes down to it? No one can touch him at any aspect of being the total package.* He doesn't do sloppy Macho Man elbow drops or stupid shit like that. He doesn't get exposed calling spots like Cena and Blandy do every week that everyone at this forum points out. He makes his submissions look believable which is something the WWE Champion still can't do after 8 years of being pushed as a Austin level top star.
> 
> LOL. Alot of those marks on the first page keep saying his mic skills are "improving or alright" *yet no one can outperform him on the mic str8 up except for the Rock during the Raw 1000 bit.* He actually gets fans to laugh and not be indifferent like they were when Cena and Punk were trying to tell jokes during their face runs.
> Simply put...he's just the best there is.


Damn, you actually believe this to be true, don't you? All this is opinion anyway. Show carrying heel and face promos? OK, lol. "Nobody can touch him at any aspect of being the total package"... yeah, that might have some truth to it, if Punk wasn't around. Bryan's good, great even - but he's not the best at ANYTHING, apart from maybe technical skills.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



mblonde09 said:


> Damn, you actually believe this to be true, don't you? All this is opinion anyway. Show carrying heel and face promos? OK, lol. "Nobody can touch him at any aspect of being the total package"... yeah, that might have some truth to it, if Punk wasn't around. Bryan's good, great even - but he's not the best at ANYTHING, apart from maybe technical skills.


I love it when a die hard Punk mark tell's a die hard Bryan mark that he's delusional. Then goes on to put Punk over like he's god :clap


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He can wrestle a broomstick and make it believable? He has good timing, can be funny, he's relateable.

Bryan is my favorite wrestler BUT I wasn't sure if he would make it in WWE.. There is something about him, a likeability that connects with the audience. He's not gonna rip your soul out and talk to it on the mic but he just connects with people.

If you don't' get it, that's fine. I just find him to be passionate about what he does, being able to transform and adapt to WWE style and excel at it. Bryan is real in the same way that Punk is.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



mblonde09 said:


> Damn, you actually believe this to be true, don't you? All this is opinion anyway. Show carrying heel and face promos? OK, lol. "Nobody can touch him at any aspect of being the total package"... yeah, that might have some truth to it, if Punk wasn't around. Bryan's good, great even - but he's not the best at ANYTHING, apart from maybe technical skills.


stop giving punk fans a bad name. please, you do us no favours.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Watch that one promo Thanos posted. Then realize that that's more character development and intensity we've seen in any of his WWE promos.
> 
> Yeah, its so shameful that I'd want that in comparison to the YES chanting troll...


It was an interesting promo but it sounds something like anyone can cut and deliver effectively be it William Regal, R Truth, Wade Barrett with a fair amount of credibility. It just sounded like plot point promo to advance generic storyline #34. Nothing outstanding.

I'd take Daniel Bryan in his current gimmick or the 'YES chanting troll' as opposed to the Daniel Bryan that got bullied by The Miz, the Daniel Bryan that couldn't stand out in a storyline with the 2 talentless drones known as the Bella twins or the Daniel Bryan that was getting humiliated verbally week in week out by the almighty Michael Cole for being exactly what he used to be: bland.

The only Bryan that I used to like in the WWE as opposed to the the Bryan today was the one who was choking out Justin Roberts and beating down Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Hannibal Lector said:


> It was an interesting promo but it sounds something like anyone can cut and deliver effectively be it William Regal, R Truth, Wade Barrett with a fair amount of credibility. It just sounded like plot point promo to advance generic storyline #34. Nothing outstanding.
> 
> I'd take Daniel Bryan in his current gimmick or the 'YES chanting troll' as opposed to the Daniel Bryan that got bullied by The Miz, the Daniel Bryan that couldn't stand out in a storyline with the 2 talentless drones known as the Bella twins or the Daniel Bryan that was getting humiliated verbally week in week out by the almighty Michael Cole for being exactly what he used to be: bland.
> 
> The only Bryan that I used to like in the WWE as opposed to the the Bryan today was the one who was choking out Justin Roberts and beating down Cena.


The choking Justin Roberts/beating Cena down Daniel Bryan seems to be much more American Dragon Bryan Danielson.

The Bryan that got bullied by Miz and danced with the Bellas was...hell, I don't even know.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> The choking Justin Roberts/beating Cena down Daniel Bryan seems to be much more American Dragon Bryan Danielson.
> 
> The Bryan that got bullied by Miz and danced with the Bellas was...hell, I don't even know.


Well in fairness I could get behind that, but it's WWE and there's small chance they could transition him without every fan turning on Bryan. 

Those was just bad bad times, and not entirely undeserved either. Just wanted to see Danielson come out of his shell and say "Screw this shit". At least a lot of fans can get behind him now, even when he isn't shouting one word. He needs to lose that horrendous beard though!


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



hardyorton said:


> Hows it getting old? it's the only thing that's gets the fans cheering every night. Bryan will never get boring as long as he keeps putting on top quality matches and feuds.


i said its going to get old, not that its getting old. It works right now because he isnt wwe champ, but people have this expectation that you are larger than life when you win it, and if he keeps doing YES YES YES NO NO NO NO, after a while people will get tired of that shiz. And the problem for him is if he wins the title at summerslam, he is right there when the nfl is coming back and the ratings have fallen A LOT this year, he needs to broaden his character or he is doomed to fail. Just my opinion that is


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> The choking Justin Roberts/beating Cena down Daniel Bryan seems to be much more American Dragon Bryan Danielson.
> 
> The Bryan that got bullied by Miz and danced with the Bellas was...hell, I don't even know.


That was bad but he had to pay his dues, its amazing how far Bryan has gone that now he's a bigger star then the MIZ. So many top guys had to be put into some awful segments. That dancing segment pulled him a Bella so it can't be bad in the end.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

this is the nearest as bryan Danielson as you can get in the wwe


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> The choking Justin Roberts/beating Cena down Daniel Bryan seems to be much more American Dragon Bryan Danielson.
> 
> The Bryan that got bullied by Miz and danced with the Bellas was...hell, I don't even know.


Yeah that was pretty pathetic and was hard for me to watch knowing how great he was before wWe took a royal dump on his credibility and restircted him by 80% of his ability. It was a true tough pill to swallow at the time. It makes what's happening currently all the more sweeter.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

The thing about Daniel Bryan is this, he can make anyone look like a star. He gave Ryback probably his best match in the WWE. And I bet Bryan will also give Cena his best match at SS.

Daniel Bryan could wrestle Pepé (remember Chavos horse) and make it look like a million bucks. That is why DB is the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## joshL

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Lets face it DB CHOKED a guy on national tv. His ass should of been gone for good. Plus look at the way he was choking him via crossface just like the KILLER Chris Beniot.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> I said he looks like a sideshow freak, with that crazy hair and beard.
> 
> My gripe is that they took something that really worked for the guy and destroyed it. And what we got instead is, in comparison, crap. Same with DDP, Raven, Taz, Mike Awesome, etc etc. I think its a dumb character, created on purpose so that any fan can understand it, when in reality, a wrestling machine character isn't hard to understand. But he didn't have a catchphrase, so they gave him one, and he got made into a joke. Looking at that video, it pains me to think what we could have gotten instead.
> 
> From what I understand from a lot of his fans is (and I may be wrong) that they're pissed that he's an extremely dumbed down, comedy version of what they got before. I don't blame them. I think Bryan Danielson, as a character, is infinitely more preferable to Daniel Bryan.



If we cant get the ROH Bryan Danielson at least give us this one. And that is probably one of his best promos in the WWE and it was a serious one, not a comedy promo.






Start at 3:01


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



joshL said:


> Lets face it DB CHOKED a guy on national tv. His ass should of been gone for good. Plus look at the way he was choking him via crossface just like the KILLER Chris Beniot.


It's only a matter of time before Daniel Bryan locks the crossface on an underdeveloped child. What a jerk


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Loudness said:


> Have fun.



His matches with Austin Aries are great, I think they have a 2 out of 3 falls series that is a must watch.
He also had some great matches with Samoa Joe.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Dude, as much as I love the guy, Bryan is no where near as overrated on here as Punk. I think that pretty much speaks for itself though. There are Bryan posters that believe he is the legit GOAT, and, whilst very passionate, we know and they know that it's just a silly statement. The only thing Bryan could every be considered a GOAT in and have some bones behind it is from an in-ring standpoint as Bryan Danielson from 2004-2009.


It all depends on what you consider as GOAT. If you mean the best tech. wrestler of all time, you can make a case for him, but if you are talking about being over and making money, then he does not come close to people like Hogan, Austin and the Rock, (and even Flair). 

If you are talking about in ring ability then DB can be IMO the GOAT.

He has been the best tech wrestling in all feds over the past 8-9 years.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



insanitydefined said:


> Man, looking at some of those old ROH videos makes you realize something, Daniel Bryan is WAY out of shape now compared to the way he looked back then. He really needs to hit the gym to try and lose some of the fat and tone himself up a little bit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


DB got sick from being a vegan. He had a soy allergy. So now he is eating meat again, and his body is just adjusting.

He is still in shape but not as great as before. He still looks good though.


----------



## thaimasker

DB's graveyard of burial has begun...
1st victim- Wade Barret :berried

Hopefully DB gets to have a lengthy match on Raw


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



TheGreatBanana said:


> How is that a excuse? I'm simply stating that Punk is allowed to perform unscripted promos, whilst Bryan is not and people lament him if he comes off as corny etc. There are a lot of wrestlers who can give great promo had they not been scripted, but simply aren't allowed, Punk is.
> 
> His okay in the mic, but when he puts his heart in a promo he is phenomenal. Also his look can easily be fixed, all he has to do is trim the beard.


Oh yeah, Punk's promos are totally unscripted and he is just allowed to walk out there every night and just shoot. fpalm

he just spices up whatever he is given. it's called being good on the mic. there is no "allowing" one wrestler to have mic skills and not allowing another one too. The ONLY difference is that Bryan doesn't go out there and make it his own, because he can't do it and has no idea outside of his chants how to evolve a character. never has.


----------



## i_love_complainers

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Fuck daniel bryan. Hes a douche. Iwc is a bunch of nosepickin virgins who sit on computers forum fucking db. Lol yes forum fucking


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



i_love_complainers said:


> Fuck daniel bryan. Hes a douche. Iwc is a bunch of nosepickin virgins who sit on computers forum fucking db. Lol yes forum fucking


The IWC are virgins who fuck Daniel Bryan? Err... okay.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Deptford said:


> Oh yeah, Punk's promos are totally unscripted and he is just allowed to walk out there every night and just shoot. fpalm
> 
> he just spices up whatever he is given. it's called being good on the mic. there is no "allowing" one wrestler to have mic skills and not allowing another one too. The ONLY difference is that Bryan doesn't go out there and make it his own, because he can't do it and has no idea outside of his chants how to evolve a character. never has.


Punk and Heyman are in fact given a lot of creative freedom in their promos, its a luxury not afforded to everyone.


----------



## jml4life

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ithil said:


> Punk and Heyman are in fact given a lot of creative freedom in their promos, its a luxury not afforded to everyone.


Because they can actually cut great promos unlike Mr. Bryan. All he does is jump up and down yelling yes alot.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



harry huge ego said:


> The MAJORITY of bryans people on here are clueless. Ignore them. Let me say this. These people HATE Jack Swagger a real legit wrestler who's won legit wrestling competitions they wont cheer for swagger. YET they cheer Bryan BECAUSE he came from ROH. I'm not saying every bryan fan is like this just a majority of the males over 13.
> 
> I mean i'm a fan of bryan but his fans make me dislike him. Never in my life have I seen the over the top dick sucking bryan gets. Hell I don't even act that over the top about Andrew Johns and his the best I've ever seen in the real sport of NRL.
> 
> Nrl is my favourite sport as well. You wont see me sucking joey off like these people suck bryan off it's sicking. If his really the best like joey you don't need to convince people they already KNOW how great he is.


 Daniel Bryan has charisma, is funny and can talk. Jack Swagger is a brick.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



jml4life said:


> Because they can actually cut great promos unlike Mr. Bryan. All he does is jump up and down yelling yes alot.


Except for all the OTHER good promos he's cut of course. But if you pretend he's only ever done YES/NO promos, that makes you look more right, so keep it up.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan is a great professional wrestler, and even though he's not the best on the mic - he's good enough & funny enough in that department. Thing is with him, his stupid Yes chants are what got him over with the casuals, so it's almost like they love him for that, while a lot of us wrestling nerds love him for his technical prowess. It's quite interesting to be honest, that two different degrees of fans can love him for reasons that are completely opposite of each other.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



insanitydefined said:


> Man, looking at some of those old ROH videos makes you realize something, Daniel Bryan is WAY out of shape now compared to the way he looked back then. He really needs to hit the gym to try and lose some of the fat and tone himself up a little bit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Folks really need to stop confusing "out of shape" with "not ripped". Daniel Bryan is not in any way "out of shape".


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

If OP hasn't got why fans taken to him over the past year or so then it's not worth explaining to him because he'll never get it.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

Not the best on the mic..why cant Punk or Cena touch him? Bryan, Henry, and Punk stood out on the mic this year..Bray Wyatt is doing good too. Saying otherwise is a lie and makes you all looked like jaded agenda based geeks. Complaining about Bryan after all those burials by Stephanie and Cripple H this year...yeah fucking right.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Deptford said:


> Oh yeah, Punk's promos are totally unscripted and he is just allowed to walk out there every night and just shoot. fpalm
> 
> he just spices up whatever he is given. it's called being good on the mic. there is no "allowing" one wrestler to have mic skills and not allowing another one too. The ONLY difference is that Bryan doesn't go out there and make it his own, because he can't do it and has no idea outside of his chants how to evolve a character. never has.


You again huh fpalm

Maybe unscripted is the wrong word, its more like a spontaneous promo that doesn't really need a script. *A unscripted promo doesn't mean its a shoot.*

It is well known that Punk would rip up any promo scripts he doesn't like. As Ithil explained, Punk is given a lot of creative liberty which many don't get. Punk is the number 2 guy, he has more leverage and say than Bryan does. Bryan is a rising star, but he has to stick to what management tells him to do because hasn't reached the level where he has more say. He has to earn that opportunity and he will.

Sure Punk has to stick to what Vince wants him to say, but most of his promos aren't scripted. Because if they were it would be like watching drama school where you just read your lines. Bryan is just happy to do what they tell him and does scripted promo's, Punk is never happy. Just don't discredit Bryan mic skills, its just plain moronic. Sure his not great, but allow him to grow.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

He oozes Charisma and can do very well in many roles... He can not only Wrestle like no one else but can create a story within the ring just by wrestling. People thought he would lose momentum straight away but its been a year and a bit and nevermind them fading the Yes/No chants are getting louder and kids are even getting involved to ! In my eyes he has more chance to be the #2 WWE Guy because without doing anything he is a Tweener. In a returning RVD match the only person that got a reaction like him and even louder than him was D.Bryan. I wouldn't be shocked if people cheered and got behind him over the Rock right now. He has along with NXT stars (uncluding the Wyatt's) given me a lot of faith in the WWE.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*

How is this shit still alive...


----------



## RandomLurker

Oh my god...for the longest of time, I was happy that shit thread wasn't absorbed into this thread. Why didnt they just close that obvious troll/bait thread.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> If we cant get the ROH Bryan Danielson at least give us this one. And that is probably one of his best promos in the WWE and it was a serious one, not a comedy promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start at 3:01


I'm sad that the troll thread got merged with the D Bry discussion...oh well.

Anyways best part of that video is Punk and Regal agreeing with Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Osize10 said:


> I'm sad that the troll thread got merged with the D Bry discussion...oh well.
> 
> Anyways best part of that video is Punk and Regal agreeing with Bryan


yeah I loved that part when Regal and Punk were like YEP, then Regal says but Miz he really is better than you. And I love how punk goes with his hands "by a lot"

I wonder what Miz was thinking in his head, I bet he was pissed


----------



## Berbz

Punk and Regals reaction when Bryan says he is better than Miz is still golden to this day :lol


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Blommen said:


> How is this shit still alive...


:lmao. This is the Daniel Bryan discussion thread, everyone's opinion on him is relevant, despite the actual content of the opinion being what it is...


----------



## Oxidamus

Just FYI guys, a promo isn't instantly 'good' because it's a shoot (or a "shoot").
I'm only making sure you know that. It was a good promo, but in no way because of that.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ithil said:


> Except for all the OTHER good promos he's cut of course. But if you pretend he's only ever done YES/NO promos, that makes you look more right, so keep it up.


Exactly just like this one. Not a single YES! in sight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



Ithil said:


> Folks really need to stop confusing "out of shape" with "not ripped". Daniel Bryan is not in any way "out of shape".


Exactly, DB is in way better shape than someone like Ryback. DB could easily go an hour in a match, where as Ryback could barely go 15 minutes in a match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxitron said:


> Just FYI guys, a promo isn't instantly 'good' because it's a shoot (or a "shoot").
> I'm only making sure you know that. It was a good promo, but in no way because of that.


I think we know that because look at the Warriors first WCW shoot promo, it was god awful.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



THANOS said:


> Exactly just like this one. Not a single YES! in sight.


I still love that segment


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, DB is in way better shape than someone like Ryback. DB could easily go an hour in a match, where as Ryback could barely go 15 minutes in a match.


This. Ryback may have a better physical look but none of that matters when you gas within a minute even when you're cutting a promo. There's no way Ryback would be able to wrestle Aries for 73 minutes, or however long that Aries vs Bryan match was, w/o dying.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



AthenaMark said:


> Not the best on the mic..why cant Punk or Cena touch him? Bryan, Henry, and Punk stood out on the mic this year..Bray Wyatt is doing good too. Saying otherwise is a lie and makes you all looked like jaded agenda based geeks. Complaining about Bryan after all those burials by Stephanie and Cripple H this year...yeah fucking right.


Come on man. Punk way outdoes Bryan on the mic. I think Bryan has it in him to cut a good promo, and has some solid ones to his credit, but Punk is on another level. Just about every other Bryan fan in this thread accepts this, but you're the only one who doesn't.

You keep saying Punk or anyone else can't touch him, but you never follow that up with anything actually supporting that. Its just an empty statement.

And god, stop with the Bryan burial bullshit. Bryan was NOT buried, its ridiculous to even think he was. Guys who are buried don't get months in the WWE title scene against the champion. Guys who are buried aren't featured regularly on the flagship TV show. Guys who are buried aren't given tag team titles that are defended regularly on PPV. Hell, guys who are buried don't even get ON PPV. Guys who are buried aren't given 7 month feuds with one of the hottest acts in the industry. Guys who are buried don't win cleanly against top stars in the main event of said flagship TV show. Guys who are buried don't win MiTB in their first attempt. Guys who are buried don't have 4 month WHC reigns.

Being misused in some areas =/= a burial.

This notion that Bryan got buried is worn out and tiresome, and is constantly dwelled on by a few people who are still mad he lost in 18 seconds at WM. Look, it happened. It was embarrassing, we all know it. He's moved on. But even 18 months later, some of you still rely on that one bone headed booking decision to justify your feelings that he's not getting pushed enough, when in a month, he's taking on the face of the company for the top title. Drop it. Its not only old, but its completely untrue.

Oh and I agree with birthday_massacre. You, in particular, seem to only focus on the fact that Punk is so over because 'all he does is shoots' (a lie). You, and others, also claim that its SO easy to get over when given free reign to shoot. First off, its not a shoot. Its a worked shoot. They OK everything he's going to say, but he talks about things that blur the lines of kayfabe. A shoot is just going out there and saying whatever you damn well feel like, even if its off script. And no, not everyone can get over simply by doing worked shoots. If that were true, WCW 2000 would have been the greatest year in wrestling history and the company wouldn't have gone out of business.



Sorry for the negativity, I needed to clear up a few things. Still looking forward to seeing how this Bryan/Cena thing plays out, and praying the Bellas don't get involved.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Bryan vs Cena with the Bellas in each corner? :lmao

That'll be worse then the Bryan/Punk feud last year with AJ involved. Nothing against AJ, but IMO she was annoying the hell out of me being in the middle of those two.


----------



## Berbz

Once again, completely agreeing with KO Bossy and his post here.

Punk is one of the best of all time on the microphone and that isn't even coming from one of the die hard Punk fans on this forum, I admire Punk, I like his solid ring work but what I like most about him is his mic ability. It's like some people think Punk started getting good on the mic from his infamous worked shoot yet don't ever mention promos before that where he didn't shoot? Common sense.

Bryan is okay on the microphone, but that isn't his strong point and I have no doubt in mind he knows that. His strengths lay in the ring just like Punks strengths lay on the stick. I don't know why people feel the need to compare every single little thing between superstars and not just enjoy strengths of superstars. Enjoy Ziggler for his ring work, enjoy Bryan for his ring work, enjoy Punk for his mic ability, enjoy Wyatt for his mic ability, enjoy Rollins for his ring work etc. etc. etc. instead of focusing on the negatives all the time, you'd probably find you'd enjoy the superstars a lot more and enjoy the product as a whole.


----------



## donalder

Bryan only was bury in Wm 28,the last year he fight for the whc,the wwe,he was tag team champion,he open and close sd and raw how Tag Team champions he had more time that the wwe champion.Compared the way which wwe uses to Bryan with Punk and Punk you can say that he was buryd multi times,Big Show destroys Straigh Edge Society,In Ecw thanks to Heyman he follow in the company,when he was a great momentum after win Cena,lose vs Del Rio and Punk was in a stupid feud with Nash and Triple h and he lose vs Triple h.


----------



## KO Bossy

Emerald Flow said:


> Bryan vs Cena with the Bellas in each corner? :lmao
> 
> That'll be worse then the Bryan/Punk feud last year with AJ involved. Nothing against AJ, but IMO she was annoying the hell out of me being in the middle of those two.


AJ's involvement ruined that feud. Plain and simple. Since then, I cannot stand anything she does. 

I don't know what it is with the WWE and trying to get women involved in things. I remember they tried to make Debra a big plot point in the Rock/Austin feud in 2001, and after a couple weeks that totally fizzled out because they realized no one gave a flying fuck about Debra. Thankfully, they started focusing the feud solely on those 2 and its one of the best ever. I mean, Debra served her purpose, at least. Her involvement was what initially lead to physical confrontation between the two, when originally it was just tense looks and staredowns. In that regard, Debra did at least have a role. Just glad at WM17 she stayed in the back and didn't accompany anyone to the ring.

AJ served ZERO purpose in her feud, other than to play anchor so she could get over along with Bryan and Punk. Because it was so important to get her over...

And the Bellas...their role in this feud exists solely to get over that "soon to be $1.99 bargain bin at the gas station convenience store classic" bullshit Total Divas show. We can all do without that, which is why I'm hoping the rumors of their involvement are simply rumors and not actual plans.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Come on man. Punk way outdoes Bryan on the mic. I think Bryan has it in him to cut a good promo, and has some solid ones to his credit, but Punk is on another level. Just about every other Bryan fan in this thread accepts this, but you're the only one who doesn't.
> 
> You keep saying Punk or anyone else can't touch him, but you never follow that up with anything actually supporting that. Its just an empty statement.
> 
> And god, stop with the Bryan burial bullshit. Bryan was NOT buried, its ridiculous to even think he was. Guys who are buried don't get months in the WWE title scene against the champion. Guys who are buried aren't featured regularly on the flagship TV show. Guys who are buried aren't given tag team titles that are defended regularly on PPV. Hell, guys who are buried don't even get ON PPV. Guys who are buried aren't given 7 month feuds with one of the hottest acts in the industry. Guys who are buried don't win cleanly against top stars in the main event of said flagship TV show. Guys who are buried don't win MiTB in their first attempt. Guys who are buried don't have 4 month WHC reigns.
> 
> Being misused in some areas =/= a burial.
> 
> This notion that Bryan got buried is worn out and tiresome, and is constantly dwelled on by a few people who are still mad he lost in 18 seconds at WM. Look, it happened. It was embarrassing, we all know it. He's moved on. But even 18 months later, some of you still rely on that one bone headed booking decision to justify your feelings that he's not getting pushed enough, when in a month, he's taking on the face of the company for the top title. Drop it. Its not only old, but its completely untrue.
> 
> Oh and I agree with birthday_massacre. You, in particular, seem to only focus on the fact that Punk is so over because 'all he does is shoots' (a lie). You, and others, also claim that its SO easy to get over when given free reign to shoot. First off, its not a shoot. Its a worked shoot. They OK everything he's going to say, but he talks about things that blur the lines of kayfabe. A shoot is just going out there and saying whatever you damn well feel like, even if its off script. And no, not everyone can get over simply by doing worked shoots. If that were true, WCW 2000 would have been the greatest year in wrestling history and the company wouldn't have gone out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the negativity, I needed to clear up a few things. Still looking forward to seeing how this Bryan/Cena thing plays out, and praying the Bellas don't get involved.


:clap

Though it seems wasted effort to try to argue with AthenaMark. He's one of the most blindest, deluded Bryan fans on here and that's saying something.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> AJ's involvement ruined that feud. Plain and simple. Since then, I cannot stand anything she does.
> 
> AJ served ZERO purpose in her feud, other than to play anchor so she could get over along with Bryan and Punk. Because it was so important to get her over...
> 
> And the Bellas...their role in this feud exists solely to get over that "soon to be $1.99 bargain bin at the gas station convenience store classic" bullshit Total Divas show. We can all do without that, which is why I'm hoping the rumors of their involvement are simply rumors and not actual plans.


Well said Ko Bossy :clap

The matches with Bryan/Punk were excellent but the build up was awful cause it was all about a Diva. Not the WWE title. It was all made for her to get over not Bryan. I never got the hype about her and her over acting really is a put off.


----------



## hardyorton

Berbz said:


> Once again, completely agreeing with KO Bossy and his post here.
> 
> Punk is one of the best of all time on the microphone and that isn't even coming from one of the die hard Punk fans on this forum, I admire Punk, I like his solid ring work but what I like most about him is his mic ability. It's like some people think Punk started getting good on the mic from his infamous worked shoot yet don't ever mention promos before that where he didn't shoot? Common sense.
> 
> Bryan is okay on the microphone, but that isn't his strong point and I have no doubt in mind he knows that. His strengths lay in the ring just like Punks strengths lay on the stick. I don't know why people feel the need to compare every single little thing between superstars and not just enjoy strengths of superstars. Enjoy Ziggler for his ring work, enjoy Bryan for his ring work, enjoy Punk for his mic ability, enjoy Wyatt for his mic ability, enjoy Rollins for his ring work etc. etc. etc. instead of focusing on the negatives all the time, you'd probably find you'd enjoy the superstars a lot more and enjoy the product as a whole.


For the rest of time, Bryan and Punk fans will always fight about who's "the Best in The World". Just like Bret/HBK fans did like Austin/Rock like Benoit/Angle. It's always going to be either fan wanting to bury the other fan's favourite wrestler. It's sometimes like two babies fighting over it's rattle.

At the end of the Day both men are hughly talented, Punk is a master of the Mic but Bryan is the master of the Ring. Either man can't come close to either's abilities. For me I just sit back and enjoy both men's work.


----------



## Nostalgia

hardyorton said:


> The matches with Bryan/Punk were excellent but the build up was awful cause it was all about a Diva. Not the WWE title. It was all made for her to get over not Bryan. I never got the hype about her and her over acting really is a put off.


Bryan/Punk from OTL was great because it was just two guys going out their and putting on a wrestling clinic, with no silly storylines or other characters to take away from the match.

Bryan/Punk from MITB I could never really get into just because of AJ's presence as the guest referee.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Well said Ko Bossy :clap
> 
> The matches with Bryan/Punk were excellent but the build up was awful cause it was all about a Diva. Not the WWE title. It was all made for her to get over not Bryan. I never got the hype about her and her over acting really is a put off.


When the focus of your co-main event feud isn't the WWE title, the champion or its #1 contender, but rather, who some shitty actress portraying a girl with mental issues is going to side with, its time to start firing people.

Now I still think the focus of this feud is going to be Bryan vs Cena, but muddling it up with useless divas taking sides and becoming a large factor all to get exposure and press for some crappy TV show that almost no one cares about...unacceptable. 

God...imagine if there will be multiple seasons...


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> For the rest of time, Bryan and Punk fans will always fight about who's "the Best in The World". Just like Bret/HBK fans did like Austin/Rock like Benoit/Angle. It's always going to be either fan wanting to bury the other fan's favourite wrestler. It's sometimes like two babies fighting over it's rattle.
> 
> *At the end of the Day both men are hughly talented, Punk is a master of the Mic but Bryan is the master of the Ring. Either man can't come close to either's abilities. For me I just sit back and enjoy both men's work.*


What a sensible attitude...I wish more people would adopt it.


----------



## hardyorton

Nostalgia said:


> Bryan/Punk from OTL was great because it was just two guys going out their and putting on a wrestling clinic, with no silly storylines or other characters to take away from the match.
> 
> Bryan/Punk from MITB I could never really get into just because of AJ's presence as the guest referee.


I like the Mitb match but I agree it all became about AJ. What happened? she didn't do anything but count to three. It would have been great if she turned heel and helped Bryan win the title (that was never going to happen at that time). It was silly her been anywhere near that match and her and Bryan break up should have happened before the Punk feud.


----------



## thaimasker

Yeah I used to be a fan of AJ before she got too involved in Bryan/cmpunk


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> When the focus of your co-main event feud isn't the WWE title, the champion or its #1 contender, but rather, who some shitty actress portraying a girl with mental issues is going to side with, its time to start firing people.
> 
> Now I still think the focus of this feud is going to be Bryan vs Cena, but muddling it up with useless divas taking sides and becoming a large factor all to get exposure and press for some crappy TV show that almost no one cares about...unacceptable.
> 
> God...imagine if there will be multiple seasons...


They had a serious hard on for AJ at that time backstage. Never understood it as all she did was stand there and take abuse from Bryan. They could have broke them up after the WM28 match. She plays the same bloody character even now screaming and tilting her head to the side. 

The Bella's will be involved in a backstage segment or two but if it's the whole feud then god help us.


----------



## Berbz

hardyorton said:


> For the rest of time, Bryan and Punk fans will always fight about who's "the Best in The World". Just like Bret/HBK fans did like Austin/Rock like Benoit/Angle. It's always going to be either fan wanting to bury the other fan's favourite wrestler. It's sometimes like two babies fighting over it's rattle.
> 
> At the end of the Day both men are hughly talented, Punk is a master of the Mic but Bryan is the master of the Ring. Either man can't come close to either's abilities. For me I just sit back and enjoy both men's work.


It's a shame that a lot don't think like you when it comes to Punk and Bryan. The forum would be much more tolerable in that sense.


----------



## hardyorton

Berbz said:


> It's a shame that a lot don't think like you when it comes to Punk and Bryan. The forum would be much more tolerable in that sense.


People will always want to be seen as been right. Fighting over who got the loudest pops (even though both are over as hell) I find no sense in it. No one expected both guys to get anywhere in WWE and now as Vince's pet Projects get no reaction and these "vanilla Midgets" are the most talented and over guys WWE have. Everyone should be bigging up these guys instead of wanting one to fail.


----------



## Berbz

hardyorton said:


> People will always want to be seen as been right. Fighting over who got the loudest pops (even though both are over as hell) I find no sense in it. No one expected both guys to get anywhere in WWE and now as Vince's pet Projects get no reaction and these "vanilla Midgets" are the most talented and over guys WWE have. Everyone should be bigging up these guys instead of wanting one to fail.


Yeah I don't see the sense neither. 

They both have things going for them yet you will always get people nit picking about something. "Oh, Bryan doesn't deserve to be in the main event, he's small and his mic work sucks"

Why does it bother you? He's in the main event because his in ring work is good, he's liked by the majority of the people who go to these shows and who gives a fuck what someone on an internet forum thinks. If you don't like him, good for you, stop bitching about it and enjoy what you DO like about the show. 

It's the same old shit every single week with the same people. You watch wrestling every week, why do you watch it? For a certain superstar? Good, then enjoy it because of him and stop being so negative, you'll find out you'd enjoy it a lot better, fuck!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Explain to me what is so great about Daniel Bryan*



KO Bossy said:


> Come on man. Punk way outdoes Bryan on the mic. I think Bryan has it in him to cut a good promo, and has some solid ones to his credit, but Punk is on another level. Just about every other Bryan fan in this thread accepts this, but you're the only one who doesn't.
> 
> You keep saying Punk or anyone else can't touch him, but you never follow that up with anything actually supporting that. Its just an empty statement.
> 
> And god, stop with the Bryan burial bullshit. Bryan was NOT buried, its ridiculous to even think he was. Guys who are buried don't get months in the WWE title scene against the champion. Guys who are buried aren't featured regularly on the flagship TV show. Guys who are buried aren't given tag team titles that are defended regularly on PPV. Hell, guys who are buried don't even get ON PPV. Guys who are buried aren't given 7 month feuds with one of the hottest acts in the industry. Guys who are buried don't win cleanly against top stars in the main event of said flagship TV show. Guys who are buried don't win MiTB in their first attempt. Guys who are buried don't have 4 month WHC reigns.
> 
> Being misused in some areas =/= a burial.
> 
> This notion that Bryan got buried is worn out and tiresome, and is constantly dwelled on by a few people who are still mad he lost in 18 seconds at WM. Look, it happened. It was embarrassing, we all know it. He's moved on. But even 18 months later, some of you still rely on that one bone headed booking decision to justify your feelings that he's not getting pushed enough, when in a month, he's taking on the face of the company for the top title. Drop it. Its not only old, but its completely untrue.
> 
> Oh and I agree with birthday_massacre. You, in particular, seem to only focus on the fact that Punk is so over because 'all he does is shoots' (a lie). You, and others, also claim that its SO easy to get over when given free reign to shoot. First off, its not a shoot. Its a worked shoot. They OK everything he's going to say, but he talks about things that blur the lines of kayfabe. A shoot is just going out there and saying whatever you damn well feel like, even if its off script. And no, not everyone can get over simply by doing worked shoots. If that were true, WCW 2000 would have been the greatest year in wrestling history and the company wouldn't have gone out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the negativity, I needed to clear up a few things. Still looking forward to seeing how this Bryan/Cena thing plays out, and praying the Bellas don't get involved.


Excellent post Bossy. A very good and thorough read. Punk is one of the best promo men of all time let alone one of the best currently. The notion that Punk can only do shoot promos is utter nonsense and anyone spewing it is illogical and knows it. Bryan isn't on Punk's level on the mic, but he definitely can be quite good when he cuts out the gimmicky catchphrases and just cuts a promo from the heart with passion.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Daniel who? Never heard of him. He is small and boring. He will never make it.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Berbz said:


> Yeah I don't see the sense neither.
> 
> They both have things going for them yet you will always get people nit picking about something. "Oh, Bryan doesn't deserve to be in the main event, he's small and his mic work sucks"
> 
> Why does it bother you? *He's in the main event because his in ring work is good, he's liked by the majority of the people who go to these shows* and who gives a fuck what someone on an internet forum thinks. If you don't like him, good for you, stop bitching about it and enjoy what you DO like about the show.
> 
> It's the same old shit every single week with the same people. You watch wrestling every week, why do you watch it? For a certain superstar? Good, then enjoy it because of him and stop being so negative, you'll find out you'd enjoy it a lot better, fuck!


Casual fans are who they cater to...Punk and Bryan did well and got over with them, unlike some IWC favorites whom have people clamoring for them to get into the main event. Everyone'll get their time, Rhodes/Sandow is shaping up nicely, and who thought Rhodes would be doing well at this point? He's gaining fans hopefully.


----------



## Sonnen Says

The thing is when you compare Bryan/Punk in terms of skills or in which area is the other guy is better at, you should first be honest and leave your biased opinion about your fav. Like when someone says that Bryan is better than Punk on the mic, its laughable because you cant support that statement whatsoever. Bryan strongest point is in the ring and Punk is very solid in the ring himself that's why I think he's better overall plus if you consider their character, personality, edginess, charisma (not saying Bryan is not charismatic), Storytelling, Attitude, etc. Punk is better. I like Bryan for his ring skills, hard work, and for being entertaining, not because of the other aspect as he's okay/decent at them. I will personally take great mic skills and character over having the best in ring skills because the other guy can be solid in the ring himself. Like I prefer CM Punk, Damien Sandow, Bray Wyatt over Bryan but even tho he's still in my top 5 with them, Soon Ambrose (when he finally shows his mic skills more often because I was more impressed with Rollins mic skills in WWE than him and shows me that he has solid in ring work).

My List will be:
1. CM Punk
2. Damein Sandow
3. Bray Wyatt 
4. Antonio Cesaro (He's just one of the very very few guys that I like for his ring skills alone because I just think he has unique ring skills that you don't find everyday that's why I prefer him over Bryan even tho I know Bryan is better in other aspects, its just that I like him more)
5. Daniel Bryan

As for the Bryan/Cena i'm very excited about it because those guys rarely have any connection/experience together, it will be interesting to see what those guys can do together.


----------



## NO!

Bryan vs. Cena has the potential to be match of the year.


----------



## TheRockfan7

KO Bossy said:


> AJ's involvement ruined that feud. Plain and simple. Since then, I cannot stand anything she does.
> 
> I don't know what it is with the WWE and trying to get women involved in things. I remember they tried to make Debra a big plot point in the Rock/Austin feud in 2001, and after a couple weeks that totally fizzled out because they realized no one gave a flying fuck about Debra. Thankfully, they started focusing the feud solely on those 2 and its one of the best ever. I mean, Debra served her purpose, at least. Her involvement was what initially lead to physical confrontation between the two, when originally it was just tense looks and staredowns. In that regard, Debra did at least have a role. Just glad at WM17 she stayed in the back and didn't accompany anyone to the ring.
> 
> AJ served ZERO purpose in her feud, other than to play anchor so she could get over along with Bryan and Punk. Because it was so important to get her over...
> 
> And the Bellas...their role in this feud exists solely to get over that "soon to be $1.99 bargain bin at the gas station convenience store classic" bullshit Total Divas show. We can all do without that, which is why I'm hoping the rumors of their involvement are simply rumors and not actual plans.


:clap

Bryan vs Punk should have been about nothing more than two men fighting to be the best. Same way it should be for Cena vs Bryan. WWE constantly needs to add stupid shit to storylines to remove any interest people may have in it. Hopefully we will see a Punk vs Bryan feud done justice in WWE one day.


----------



## Kinish

Bryan is main eventing summer slam simply because he deserves it.
He is more over than anyone at the moment.

There is no one more deserving if this spot than bryan. 
Wether he goes over or not is immaterial.
He earned this pay day and he will give us a great ppv match.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Punk needs to not bury guys on the mic, like HHH does and he'd be better.

He goes off script to insult somebody's character, most likely without them knowing he's about to do that, and it hurts the credibility of his opponents.


----------



## Mister Hands

Silent KEEL said:


> Punk needs to not bury guys on the mic, like HHH does and he'd be better.
> 
> He goes off script to insult somebody's character, most likely without them knowing he's about to do that, and it hurts the credibility of his opponents.


Silent Keel there, claiming to have access to WWE scripts.


----------



## DevilsFan

Bryan is more over than Punk now


----------



## Eulonzo

I made this a while ago. I might make a newer version now that he has longer hair (and a longer beard) to make it look more legit.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Mister Hands said:


> Silent Keel there, claiming to have access to WWE scripts.


I never claimed that, but whatever. :faint:


----------



## Bryan D.

DevilsFan said:


> Bryan is more over than Punk now


It's pretty hard to say but I doubt it.


----------



## World's Best

Who is ready for the burial of the PG era?


----------



## omaroo

Hes so over surely WWE can't fuck him up.

Of course people would say he would say he will still be over if he won the title, but if he won the title and then orton cashed in, it would make orton into a mega and and at the same time bryan more over as he would be chasing the title.


----------



## Onyx

*Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

It's obvious he needs a finisher. Winning from rollups isn't really credible. He's needed an impact finisher for some time.


----------



## TSE

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I don't think so.

Jericho never really had an impact finisher until recently, and it served him well. Benoit didn't really have an unpredictable impact finisher.

I think Bryan wins too many times from rollups, I agree, he should win by tapout more, but nah.... not every wrestler needs some impact finisher that appears out of nowhere.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

The Super Small package out of nowhere is the most legit, realistic looking finisher in the company. Takes me back to when HitGOAT would pin bigger opponents with victory rolls on the regular in the 90s. Bryan winning just by outwrestling his opponents is the best possible way his character should be booked. I'd take small packages over these overly-complicated looking finishers that don't even look like they do any decent damage.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He's had some really credible wins with the Yes Lock. He's had only a couple of wins via roll up and people are already going ape shit saying its making him look weak. What the fuck?! To put things into perspective, Ricky Steamboat winning the NWA World Title from Ric Flair is considered one of the most historic moments in wrestling history and he won with a small package. You really think the fans were thinking "good god, that makes him look really weak doesn't it?" Hell fucking no they didn't. People need to stop over analyzing this.

Its not like he's doing it every match. Besides the last way it was done provided an awesome finish which saw Bryan out smart Cesaro to get the pinfall. Wasn't weak at all, it put over Bryan well as a smart competitor.

Now I've gotten that rant out of the way. I will say that Bryan I reckon could benefit from a high impact finisher as well as a submission finisher but not because its so shameful that he wins a match every now and then from a roll up . But because I think we all know the chances of him making Cena tap out are slim to none.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He used to be under the gimmick(if we can call it that) of a submission specialist yet he didnt do that many different submissions thats why i'd like to see more of them.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

The missile drop kick would be a great finisher. 

When he hits it properly its a devastating move and should keep anyone down.


----------



## XyK22

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Nah, the Lebell lock is pretty awesome, plus it looks badass on the big guys!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



ecabney said:


> The Super Small package out of nowhere is the most legit, realistic looking finisher in the company. Takes me back to when HitGOAT would pin bigger opponents with victory rolls on the regular in the 90s. Bryan winning just by outwrestling his opponents is the best possible way his character should be booked. I'd take small packages over these overly-complicated looking finishers that don't even look like they do any decent damage.


Very interesting post ecabney. Repped man . You may have changed my opinion a bit on Bryan's tight small package :$, but would really love to see the Regal-Plex used again in WWE, so that would still be my ultimate preference.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He already has a finisher...it makes people tap out in the middle of the ring. There is a guy that has been stealing people's money and living easy on top since April 2005 who doesn't like to sell or even tease tapping out. WHY? He's a mark for his character and what it does to children. Selfishness. Stupidity. The Cena Era folks.

The small package from Steamboat won pretty much the greatest match of all time so it will always be credible because it means you can catch someone slipping or they don't have enough strength to kick out.


----------



## StillHereBaby

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



AthenaMark said:


> He already has a finisher...it makes people tap out in the middle of the ring. There is a guy that has been stealing people's money and *living easy on top* since April 2005 who doesn't like to sell or even tease tapping out. WHY? He's a mark for his character and what it does to children. Selfishness. Stupidity. The Cena Era folks.
> 
> The small package from Steamboat won pretty much the greatest match of all time so it will always be credible because it means you can catch someone slipping or they don't have enough strength to kick out.


Sorry man, just being even just a fourth as over as he is takes and maintaining it through the years takes hard work.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Orton would get alot more heat if he cashes in just after Bryan wins a hard fought contest by tapping Cena out.

The pop would be insane plus the cash in would mean the fans would be more sympathetic towards Bryan rather than had he won via roll up.


----------



## AthenaMark

Mister Hands said:


> Silent Keel there, claiming to have access to WWE scripts.


U think Sheamus knew he was gonna bury the World title like that during that Chicago promo last year? Nope. You think Del Rio was jumping for joy when he buried his character out of the blue when he was trying to be edgy and "rebellious" with his behind the scenes character cutting? I doubt it. I will say this..he's never tried that shit with Bryan..probably backfire since Bryan is pretty much how he's making money with his "Best in the World" top rope yelling and stealing from Bryan's friends like KENTA to make an impression on an unknowing WWE market. His whole long reign is very reminiscent of Bryan's long 2006 run.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I like roll up finishes because it protects the loser and can lead to respectable rematches. Winning with a finishing hold is definitive and really there's no point of continuing a feud in that respect. 

A good way to lose to a finishing hold would be surprises like Christian/Orton on SD thats a good way for a guy not to lose much but Henry/Cena shows how poor a finishing hold can make an opponent look.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

roll ups are legit moves, and shows superior skill and knowledge especially when you can catch ppl in unique ways like Bryan does.

It would be nice if Bryan used an impact finisher, b/c he has a fast style that could only be helped by a finisher he can pop off when least expected, but not b/c roll ups aren't credible. I would not like to see his matches get formulaic like most WWE matches and have the new finisher be used to win a majority of his matches. I like great wrestlers that can win different ways, it adds a lot of variety to the match finishes. Go watch Bret win the first KOTR, not one match won the same way.


----------



## THANOS

AthenaMark said:


> U think Sheamus knew he was gonna bury the World title like that during that Chicago promo last year? Nope. You think Del Rio was jumping for joy when he buried his character out of the blue when he was trying to be edgy and "rebellious" with his behind the scenes character cutting? I doubt it. I will say this..he's never tried that shit with Bryan..probably backfire since Bryan is pretty much how he's making money with his "Best in the World" top rope yelling and stealing from Bryan's friends like KENTA to make an impression on an unknowing WWE market. His whole long reign is very reminiscent of Bryan's long 2006 run.


Well I like Punk and always will, but I can't really disagree with that. It's all true.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I don't have a problem with the roll ups but it would be nice if he had a secondary impact finisher.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I only want him to have an impact finisher because I fear that Cena will not tap out to the Lebell Lock.

Worse, I fear Cena will find some half-cooked way to turn the Lebell Lock into an AA or an STF.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Cena is gonna turn the LeBell lock into an AA and Bryan is gonna kick out. Bryan is not gonna get beat with two AAs and he's not tapping out. So it's gonna be some unique shit with some false finishes just because it's Cena and he doesn't stay down for one finisher..except for the Rock's Rock Bottom at WM 27 where he not only stayed down but wasn't seen for the rest of the show after Miz pinned him. LOL.


----------



## KO Bossy

Ugh there's some guy calling for Bryan to end the Streak because he claims he earned it after jobbing to Sheamus in 18 seconds...seriously, come on.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I like that he out-wrestles his opponents so Im down with the small package. Would like to see a load of different small package pin variations to help cement it.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Ugh there's some guy calling for Bryan to end the Streak because he claims he earned it after jobbing to Sheamus in 18 seconds...seriously, come on.


To fight the Undertaker... Yes if Punk can get a top match from him then Bryan sure can

To end the streak.... No wrestler should.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I'd rather Bryan create new ways to win so we can insert some psychology back into wrestling.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> To fight the Undertaker... Yes if Punk can get a top match from him then Bryan sure can
> 
> To end the streak.... No wrestler should.


I didn't say it'd be a bad match. It'd probably be pretty good. The guy is saying he thinks Taker/Bryan should happen at WM30 and Bryan should end the Streak. That's ridiculous.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> I didn't say it'd be a bad match. It'd probably be pretty good. The guy is saying he thinks Taker/Bryan should happen at WM30 and Bryan should end the Streak. That's ridiculous.


Saying any wrestler beating the streak now is ridiculous. I know you didn't say it be a bad match Ko Bossy but I just think a Bryan/Taker match at Wm30 would be awesome.


----------



## Osize10

Cena is the only person that should end it if they give the green light

I would watch undertaker wrestle Bryan though, streak or no streak


----------



## hardyorton

Osize10 said:


> Cena is the only person that should end it if they give the green light
> 
> I would watch undertaker wrestle Bryan though, streak or no streak


No I think a wrestler who WWE want to push as the new 1 face or mega heel should. If they ever get the stupid idea to beat Taker. Cena doesn't and shouldn't be allowed, he gets enough hate as it is. Beaten taker would garner him hate beyond belief.


----------



## TakeTwo

Osize10 said:


> *Cena is the only person that should end it if they give the green light*
> 
> I would watch undertaker wrestle Bryan though, streak or no streak


Hold on, what? Why Cena?


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> Cena is the only person that should end it if they give the green light
> 
> I would watch undertaker wrestle Bryan though, streak or no streak


For sure it'd be great to watch them wrestle. Just...no Streak breaking.


----------



## Osize10

hardyorton said:


> No I think a wrestler who WWE want to push as the new 1 face or mega heel should. If they ever get the stupid idea to beat Taker. Cena doesn't and shouldn't be allowed, he gets enough hate as it is. Beaten taker would garner him hate beyond belief.


I disagree. It's not a stupid idea. I think the streak is in an entirely different realm when it comes to booking. Using it as the cornerstone of your flavor of the month or year would be baffling. Everyone is supposed to lose to the streak except maybe Cena. Why try to undo what has already been established.

If wwe were way more discreet about nxt, maybe I'd buy in to at least entertaining the thought of an up and comer. But our reality now is all newcomers start in developmental. Even the beloved Bray Wyatt came from developmental...twice. Booking him, for example, to break the streak in the next two years is cringeworthy at best. No one should be pushed to break the streak that soon. It all has to lead to Cena, win or lose


----------



## NO!

Bryan vs. Undertaker is a dream match of mine, but I don't think anyone should break the streak. I'm sure a match between them would be incredible though.


----------



## donalder

Cena must be the last taker´s rival but he have to lose vs the Undertaker.


----------



## Maz121

*Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Daniel Bryan is as over as anyone wrestler can only dream about, this currently the no2 guy behind Cena and he has done it without any title around his waist. I just cant see Vince actaully allowing a goatface Daniel Byran going over the face of the company.
We're taking about supercena, they same guy who beat Brock lensar on his first match.

It was different with CM punk 2 years ago - as it was contract renewal time, and vince had to convince punk to stay.
But in BD case vince has nothing to loose.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Maz121 said:


> *currently the no2 guy behind Cena*


Yeah except for the part where he's not.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

In on potential 10 page thread as Bryan is in it's title. Spot for sale, PM me for prices.

I can't see Bryan being a face of a company no. I can certainly see him being a major player in it though for many years to come. I don't think he's no.2 in the company, Punk has that spot pretty nailed down for now.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Goatface? Are you 12 OP?


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Well the current face of the company is the biggest ****** on earth, so I don't see why this can't happen


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Yes. He's already crossing over into the main stream with Total Divas. WWE are gonna realize his mega star potential and push him to the top. :bryan


----------



## Maz121

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

It's a PG show - maybe the face of the company needs to be a goatface

Don't be fooled by the goat - what we have underneath is a submission specialist
More skilled than HBK and bret hart combinded


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Maz121 said:


> It's a PG show - maybe the face of the company needs to be a goatface


He'll be a great role model to the kids since they all won't to grow up and have epic beards like his.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> *Well the current face of the company is the biggest ****** on earth*, so I don't see why this can't happen


The difference is - and regardless of what your personal POV of him is, Cena has a huge stage presence and charisma, whereas Bryan does not. Punk also has these attributes, and it is the reason why both are able to carry a show... which I don't believe Bryan can do - 'cos he's not that sort of larger-than-life, personality.


----------



## Maz121

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Well - breads are defo in

Maybe vince likes beards and maybe he might grow one.

Cm punk had a crazy goat for a year with SES
And now vince is about to crown D.Sandow with the WHC


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Maz121 said:


> Daniel Bryan is as over as anyone wrestler can only dream about, *this currently the no2 guy behind Cena* and he has done it without any title around his waist. I just cant see Vince actaully allowing a goatface Daniel Byran going over the face of the company.
> We're taking about supercena, they same guy who beat Brock lensar on his first match.
> 
> It was different with CM punk 2 years ago - as it was contract renewal time, and vince had to convince punk to stay.
> But in BD case vince has nothing to loose.


But he's not. It's Punk.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



mblonde09 said:


> The difference is - and regardless of what your personal POV of him is, Cena has a huge stage presence and charisma, whereas Bryan does not. Punk also has these attributes, and it is the reason why both are able to carry a show... which I don't believe Bryan can do - 'cos he's not that sort of larger-than-life, personality.


Yeah but Bryan can wrestle. Cena can't.

Swings and roundabouts.



Bryan D. said:


> But he's not. It's Punk.


Or Orton. Or Taker. Or Lesnar. Or HHH.


----------



## M1687

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> Yeah but Bryan can wrestle. Cena can't.
> 
> Swings and roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Orton. Or Taker. Or Lesnar. Or HHH.


Cena has had more 4 star matches than Bryan has in his career.


----------



## AmazingTyler

*Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

When did Daniel Bryan have the best look in your opinion?


----------



## Maz121

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

All of Bryan's matches are 5 star - he even made Sin Cara look good in the ring


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



M1687 said:


> Cena has had more 4 star matches than Bryan has in his career.


Because he was carried.

Cena sucks as a wrestler. He has a very small set of moves that he can do well but watch him try anything else, such as a Hurricanrana or any other move not in his repertoire and watch him fail.



Maz121 said:


> All of Bryan's matches are 5 star - he even made Sin Cara look good in the ring


Also this^. When you mention the star rating, you might as well suck Meltzer's dick.


----------



## RyanPelley

The beard, before it got long and fucking gross.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

There's no chance WWE revolves it's future around "Yes".

Catch phrases like Austin 3:16 yeah but not something as silly as Yes.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Probably this one, but with more beard as it's become a big part of his identity.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

This one:


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Well the current face of the company is the biggest ****** on earth, so I don't see why this can't happen


fpalm You take wrestlers too seriously.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



GillbergReturns said:


> There's no chance WWE revolves it's future around "Yes".


Yeah because WWE never revolve around popular catchphrases...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

His look as WHC, when the beard wasn't as thick and his hair was much shorter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M1687

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> *Because he was carried.*
> 
> Cena sucks as a wrestler. He has a very small set of moves that he can do well but watch him try anything else, such as a Hurricanrana or any other move not in his repertoire and watch him fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this^. When you mention the star rating, you might as well suck Meltzer's dick.


Not if you have 4 star matches with 30 different people of varying levels of wrestling ability.


> When you mention the star rating, you might as well suck Meltzer's dick.


Because the opinions of D Bryan's dick suckers are so much more credible than his. Yea right.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I thought he was most attractive during his run as US champion/Bateman's pro on nxt, but his current look makes him really stand out, so I'd say that's better for him.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Gimme RoH Bryan Danielson look any day.


----------



## mblonde09

AthenaMark said:


> U think Sheamus knew he was gonna bury the World title like that during that Chicago promo last year? Nope. You think Del Rio was jumping for joy when he buried his character out of the blue when he was trying to be edgy and "rebellious" with his behind the scenes character cutting? I doubt it. I will say this..he's never tried that shit with Bryan..probably backfire since Bryan is pretty much how he's making money with his "Best in the World" top rope yelling and stealing from Bryan's friends like KENTA to make an impression on an unknowing WWE market. *His whole long reign is very reminiscent of Bryan's long 2006 run.*


Except Punk's done it better, on a bigger stage, and in a company that draws more than 500-1000 fans a show. You're like a broken record with your incessant whining about Punk "stealing" moves and ripping off people's gimmicks. How conveniently you forget that Bryan himself, "stole" his finisher from Gene LeBell and his whole "YES" schtick is ripping off Diego Sanchez, so change the record. As for burying Bryan on the mic, obviously Punk is not going to do that 'cos they're friends who came from the same place, who had to overcome the same struggles and pretty much have careers that mirror each others - not to mention that Punk has no reason to... that doesn't mean he couldn't, though.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Professional wrestling has never, an never will be about who is the best technical wrestler. Everyone on this site should know that by now.


----------



## Synyster626

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



wccw lover said:


> The short answer to that is... YES! He is HBK with attitude and better technical ability. I saw these two guys cover it on a new WWE show on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLRlRlnust4&list=PLM-9iByA6GM6k_wU9760KOz7pz0YhGIso&index=1
> 
> Pretty sick!!! Does anyone know who they are?


:kobe

HBK had about the biggest attitude you could get in a person...


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

He could be. He's over: the kids like him, adults like him, smarks like him. He gets pops everywhere and can seemingly bring dead crowds to life. His ring skills are the best in the business (though his mic work could be improved) But all that is just a part of being the face of the company. IMO he needs a run with the WWE Title for us to see whether or not he can (I think he could).


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

he just needs to tidy his hair up because well its a mess and trim the beard down to not look like a troll like the pic below that imo is when he looked decent


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

I don't care what his face looks like, if he's a goatface or not, he's talented enough to be the top guy.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

see my sig.. I win
btw I tweeted my sig picture on vince's supposed twitter( I know he doesn't use it) to request this look back


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

NO! said:


> Bryan vs. Undertaker is a dream match of mine, but I don't think anyone should break the streak. I'm sure a match between them would be incredible though.


actualy I love that idea. I can't imagine anyone defeating undertaker besides him. I mean there's Cena, but just....no. I think Taker mentioned before that he'd like someone to end the streak (could be a false rumor though). Just imagine how over Bryan will be if he defeats undertaker. Even more over than he is. He'll be a legend. A GOD.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



NexS.E.S said:


> fpalm You take wrestlers too seriously.


Hmm not really, I'm just not a big fan of watching the same watered down crap for almost a decade.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



M1687 said:


> Not if you have 4 star matches with 30 different people of varying levels of wrestling ability.
> 
> Because the opinions of D Bryan's dick suckers are so much more credible than his. Yea right.


4 Star Matches according to somebody else...

Y'know whose opinion would be more credible? Your own.

Try thinking for yourself for once instead of judging Cena by some dickhead's star rating system.

When you have an original thought, post it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Current day homeless look is pretty AMAZING! I wish I could grow hair like that.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Hmm not really, I'm just not a big fan of watching the same watered down crap for almost a decade.


Well he's banging one of the Bellas so at most he's a bisexual. And I fail to see how the show's booking would make him a homosexual aka a ******.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> Well he's banging one of the Bellas so at most he's a bisexual. And I fail to see how the show's booking would make him a homosexual aka a ******.


Hysterical


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> Well he's banging one of the Bellas so at most he's a bisexual. And I fail to see how the show's booking would make him a homosexual aka a ******.


****** isn't synonymous with homosexual. ****** can also mean "coward" or "weakling". Although, that doesn't make sense either. Cena isn't a coward and he sure as hell ain't weak (physically or mentally).


----------



## IndPr

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

His current look is fine. It makes him stand out and show that no matter what you like, if you're entertaining, fans will still like you and that's what Daniel Bryan has done.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

When he was World Champion easily. His current look is awful, hope he trims his beard and cuts his hair short for SummerSlam at least. Vince made a comment about his look, so maybe there's something in work.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> ****** isn't synonymous with homosexual. ****** can also mean "coward" or "weakling". Although, that doesn't make sense either. Cena isn't a coward and he sure as hell ain't weak (physically or mentally).


We both know he was using the slur (99% synonymous with being a homosexual) when he wrote that. And for once I agree with you, the Cena hate on here is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> He even admitted his ****** post was meant to convey homosexual. ANYONE with fucking common sense can see that. You're just the dumbass with obvious social issues who can't see that some *things should be obvious* and not every thing has to be a fucking argument.


Why do I imagine these words written on the walls of your bedroom over and over again?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*










His early 2012 look was the only time I could take him seriously as far as *appearance*. He looked like a star, a devious type Heel that backed it up in the ring and doesn’t look like a joke.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> We both know he was using the slur (99% synonymous with being a homosexual) when he wrote that. And for once I agree with you, the Cena hate on here is getting ridiculous.


Forgive my poor choice of words, John Cena is obviously not a homosexual, and that's not what I meant when I said that.

What I should have said was "annoying piece of shit who has had the same gimmick for the last 10 years"


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> No we don't both know. How the fuck could we KNOW that? Are you psychic or some bullshit?
> 
> Please don't agree with me. I feel like I'm gonna get AIDS or something...


And then you go and prove how much of a prick you are. Yeah keep joking about fucking AIDS asshole. Have you actually had anyone related to you die from it? No keep making the fucking jokes. Keep them coming prick.
Then again you are the asshole who just has to make very post an argument and who tells people to die if they disagree with hi and wonder why his views are so vehemently disagreed with.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> We both know he was using the slur (99% synonymous with being a homosexual) when he wrote that. And for once I agree with you, *the Cena hate on here is getting ridiculous*.


It's been ridiculous for as long as I've been here and even before that. It's like he can't do a damn thing without people bitching and moaning how he's bland, can't wrestle, etc etc. 

Now is he bland? Hell yeah. Does he deserve the hate he gets from the majority of us? No. 

What makes this hilarious to me is that some of you would actually mark the fuck out if he'd turn heel and instantly jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Forgive my poor choice of words, John Cena is obviously not a homosexual, and that's not what I meant when I said that.
> 
> What I should have said was "annoying piece of shit who has had the same gimmick for the last 10 years"


Probably right. But is he really to blame for his gimmick? Vince has found a cash cow and you think he's going to risk losing it on a gimmick change? I do think Cena's character is stale and I'm sure he has a bit of input bu at the end its Vince and creative who are to blame for his stale same gimmick.
I dislike the fact that his character is bland bu I wouldn't go out of my way to insult him for it. At the end of the day its just Pro Wrestling and Cena is getting older so no point in getting super POd over a guy that'll be gone in a few years and even now other guys are shining as well so is not like he's the only focal point in the industry


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Xevoz said:


> And then you go and prove how much of a prick you are. Yeah keep joking about fucking AIDS asshole. Have you actually had anyone related to you die from it? No keep making the fucking jokes. Keep them coming prick.
> Then again you are the asshole who just has to make very post an argument and who tells people to die if they disagree with hi and wonder why his views are so vehemently disagreed with.


Then stop making such fucking stupid claims dumbshit! Treat the problem at it's fucking source instead of trying to cut out the tumors by blaming me.

You're just thick as fuck and whilst I might have to tolerate it, I sure as hell don't have to like or appreciate it in any way, shape or form.

So how about you cry some moar!!11


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I actually like his current look right now. Its gross but i think its kinda funny.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> Yeah *but Bryan can wrestle. Cena can't.*
> 
> Swings and roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Orton. Or Taker. Or Lesnar. Or HHH.


And that makes absolutely no difference, whatsoever. Cena's been on top for 10 years - and it's not because of his wrestling ability.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> Then stop making such fucking stupid claims dumbshit! Treat the problem at it's fucking source instead of trying to cut out the tumors by blaming me.
> 
> You're just thick as fuck and whilst I might have to tolerate it, I sure as hell don't have to like or appreciate it in any way, shape or form.
> 
> So how about you cry some moar!!11


He even admitted his ****** post was meant to convey homosexual. ANYONE with fucking common sense can see that. You're just the dumbass with obvious social issues who can't see that some things should be obvious and not every thing has to be a fucking argument.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I was thinking about this recently. To be honest, I can't picture him any other way ATM. I love his look now, and hope he keeps it. It's distinguishable.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



mblonde09 said:


> And that makes absolutely no difference, whatsoever. Cena's been on top for 10 years - and it's not because of his wrestling ability.


And I reckon if Cena was actually a decent wrestler, he wouldn't have been booed so much during his reign at the top.



Xevoz said:


> He even admitted his ****** post was meant to convey homosexual. ANYONE with fucking common sense can see that. You're just the dumbass with obvious social issues who can't see that some things should be obvious and not every thing has to be a fucking argument.


No he didn't. He said this:



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Forgive my poor choice of words, John Cena is obviously not a homosexual, and that's not what I meant when I said that.
> 
> What I should have said was "annoying piece of shit who has had the same gimmick for the last 10 years"


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

If his beard and hair were like an inch shorter each, it'd be good.


----------



## friskysandwich

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> It's been ridiculous for as long as I've been here and even before that. It's like he can't do a damn thing without people bitching and moaning how he's bland, can't wrestle, etc etc.
> 
> Now is he bland? Hell yeah. Does he deserve the hate he gets from the majority of us? No.
> 
> What makes this hilarious to me is that some of you would actually mark the fuck out if he'd turn heel and instantly jump on the bandwagon.


No I wouldn't.

He'd still be the same boring guy, he'd just be using more corny insults.


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Well i am glad he is getting all this attention i like Cena ya ya i don't care what you think i just want someone new so i hope Goatface wins at summer slam.


----------



## Chancywancy

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

He needs to rock a buzzcut, but keep the beard... also, just my opinion, he should totally braid the beard. DON'T QUESTION ME.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I love his current look to be honest. He looks different than the entire roster combined and the beard suits him,along with the shaggy hair.


----------



## deadman18

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*










Yea...


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## M1687

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> 4 Star Matches according to somebody else...
> 
> Y'know whose opinion would be more credible? Your own.
> 
> Try thinking for yourself for once instead of judging Cena by some dickhead's star rating system.
> 
> When you have an original thought, post it.


I'm not saying Meltzer's match ratings are the end all be all of how do you judge of a wrestler's ability but i'll definitely take the opinion of somebody who had seen the ins and outs of wrestling industry for 30 years over somebody who had already decided he's never going to objectively judge Cena for the rest of his life. You know, like you.

Personally never a fan Cena myself. But his matches had always been more entertaining than the Punks and Bryans of this world with their sloppy ass wrestling.


----------



## MarkyMark88

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

If their serious about the anti-bullying stuff they would make him the number one guy. Show that you aren't afraid to make him CHAMPIONSHIP just because he is shaggy looking.


----------



## pipebombs

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Preferred him with short hair, would love it if he kept the beard but buzzed his hair.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



wccw lover said:


> He is HBK with attitude and better technical ability.


What?


----------



## Hulk_A_Holic

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



GillbergReturns said:


> There's no chance WWE revolves it's future around "Yes".
> 
> Catch phrases like Austin 3:16 yeah but not something as silly as Yes.


What?

It's been over a decade and people still chant "What?"


----------



## MachoMadness1988

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

As someone with a big ol beard I like his look now. I'm sure he will trim it up down the road.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Right now, I think. But it'll look good when he shaves the beard if he keeps the hair as long as it is now. 

FAAAAAASSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pro Wrestling is Monday Night Football, Jerry Springer, a Three Ring Circus and Fashion Week all rolled into one.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Well the current face of the company is the biggest ****** on earth, so I don't see why this can't happen


Lol. I dunno, too early to tell. I could see him as a face of the company, but that's being a bit generous. What really defines a face of the company? Someone who is accessible to the fan-base, extremely over and marketable. Yup sounds like DB with the WWE title .


----------



## MarcioDX99

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Artisan44 said:


> Yeah because WWE never revolve around popular catchphrases...


What ?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Impossible. He's just popular, he's not super cash cow, can be on cereal boxes, can draw over a million people for a match with Rock popular.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Maz121 said:


> Daniel Bryan is as over as anyone wrestler can only dream about, this currently the no2 guy behind Cena and he has done it without any title around his waist. I just cant see Vince actaully allowing a goatface Daniel Byran going over the face of the company.
> We're taking about supercena, they same guy who beat Brock lensar on his first match.
> 
> It was different with CM punk 2 years ago - as it was contract renewal time, and vince had to convince punk to stay.
> But in BD case vince has nothing to loose.


I don't think the fans in the live crowd chanting ''YES'' over and over really makes a guy over as any wrestler can dream about. How well are his segments doing ratings wise?


----------



## Hulk_A_Holic

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Are you all seriously commenting on Daniel Bryan's appearance? 

Who cares what he looks like? 

His new shirt is probably selling like hot cakes so he probably isn't changing.


----------



## MarkyMark88

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

^There isn't really.anybody who fits that at the moment. Honestly, having only one guy be the company's draw is something they need to get away from all together.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

If and only if Bryan can improve his mic skills and deliver epic promos in and out will he be in contention for face of the company because as face, you just don't have to wrestle, you have grant kids wishes, you have to be a star and in short be that guy who pops in everyone's mind when people say WWE. As much as I detest cena, this is the case with him. You say WWE people say John Cena.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

When he has the WWE Title around his waist.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



Cleavage said:


> Current day homeless look is pretty AMAZING! I wish I could grow hair like that.


Yeah. He needs to wear this jacket again though if you want that complete 'Homeless look':


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



krai999 said:


> see my sig.. I win
> btw I tweeted my sig picture on vince's supposed twitter( I know he doesn't use it) to request this look back


As much as I hate talk about a wrestlers look, I clicked on the thread b/c I couldn't resist the possible troll posts.

So I hate to add to this, but that sig is sick. It's very chuck norriss. So from a guy that cares less about a wrestler's look than I do about the gobbledy gooker returning, that pic makes me want to watch a Daniel Bryan match every time I see it.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



M1687 said:


> I'm not saying Meltzer's match ratings are the end all be all of how do you judge of a wrestler's ability but i'll definitely take the opinion of somebody who had seen the ins and outs of wrestling industry for 30 years over somebody who had already decided he's never going to objectively judge Cena for the rest of his life. You know, like you.
> 
> Personally never a fan Cena myself. *But his matches had always been more entertaining than the Punks and Bryans of this world with their sloppy ass wrestling.*


There is something terribly wrong with this sentence


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

This one is his best look by far: 










Danielson looks like a real wrestler here. Someone that just takes pleasure in snapping arms and legs... If I was running WWE, I would make him look like this again and make the whole submission thing a big deal. But unfortunately all WWE care about is making him say "yes" and "no" repeatedly. Daniel Bryan is so wasted in WWE, even as a main eventer. He's capable of so much more. 

I'm not a fan of this whole troll look he's got going on. It doesn't do him any favours IMO. Bryan can be the face of the company with this look above. He looks like Georges St Pierre.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



King Bebe said:


> This one is his best look by far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielson looks like a real wrestler here. Someone that just takes pleasure in snapping arms and legs... If I was running WWE, I would make him look like this again and make the whole submission thing a big deal. But unfortunately all WWE care about is making him say "yes" and "no" repeatedly. Daniel Bryan is so wasted in WWE, even as a main eventer. He's capable of so much more.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this whole troll look he's got going on. It doesn't do him any favours IMO. Bryan can be the face of the company with this look above. He looks like Georges St Pierre.


I think he might be the face of the company now.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

First off, anyone who uses the character's insults to describe somebody is instantly discredited. 

Goatface. Oh I get it. Because he has facial hair. Right.

Where are the "JBL is poopy" threads?

....................

Look, Cena will be face of the company probably until his last 3 years in the company where he'll fall into a HBK-esque role. Until then nobody NEEDS to be #1 Face and Bryan can easily have a great run in the main event and even with the Title. Undertaker went his whole career without being #1, being #1 isn't that fucking important.

Some people here are saying "he'll never have the Cena role" as if because he can't get that then nobody should fucking bother.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

What impact finisher could possibly look believable when performed by a 150cm guy? Submissions and rollups are perfect for him


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I like to see him win using the Bridging Dragon Suplex sometimes. But Bryan doesn't need your standard impact finisher to look strong. He can outwrestle anyone he comes across.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I'm in two different worlds on this. Ya' see on one hand I'd rather he didn't have the beard because the best wrestler in the world shouldn't be whittled down to "you have a beard". Idiots making threads like "LOL BUT HE'S A GOAT LOL" when he's the most technically sound guy employed on their books. It's demeaning.

On the other hand, the beard means merchandise and merch means he can sell big and stay a big face. If the beard means making money for Vince and that's what it takes to stay on top, all the power to him.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

The small package on Cesaro was by far the most perfect finish of all matches this whole year.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He should do the Triple Germans followed by a Diving Headbutt. That's a believable finishing combo.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He needs an impact finisher yeah but you make it as if he has won countless matches due to roll ups. Guy made Orton tap out :bryan, im sure everyone in the WWE besides Cena would tap to him.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Mr. Small Package, this isn't new.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

This thread is ridiculous. Why is Bryan always being forced to achieve rockstar status. He's a great f'n wrestler. Let him be that. The wwe is fine with him at the forefront with all the other usual suspects


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I think he should have a bunch of different submissions that he could possibly win a match with instead of just the Yes Lock.


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



Oxitron said:


> The small package on Cesaro was by far the most perfect finish of all matches this whole year.


No doubt. It was a back and forth match that needed one glimmer of intuition and flair. To get into the small package from 7-8ft in the air made it seem like it came out of nowhere and could've caught Cesaro off guard enough to win. Great way to win and it suits Bryan down to the ground. 

You may be bigger, stronger or even faster but if you get out wrestled you will lose, and you may even have to tap. That's the exact build DB needs.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I have no problem with the beard. Look at what happened on the last episode of Raw. He tore the house down with Cesaro. If he gets a main event push and chances to have matches like that, who gives a shit about a beard? 

Also, while I believe it would be a decent idea to reduce the amount of times he says "YES!", it has become a major part of his character and the audience loves to chant it. I personally enjoy the chants a lot... especially when they're timed with his kicks and his offense. 

The beard and the chant have added a lot of character to him, and I've been enjoying a lot of it. I think it would be wise for them to cut back on some of the comedy though. If he's going to be a main eventer they need to take him a little more seriously. He could always go back to being a serious submission specialist, but that's what I want to see... performers evolving. I think his beard and his chant have been driving forces in setting him apart and getting him over. It's fine with me, but I understand why some would be bothered by it.


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> Ugh there's some guy calling for Bryan to end the Streak because he claims he earned it after jobbing to Sheamus in 18 seconds...seriously, come on.


I would love to see the match for sure, and I think it could top the HBK matches with the right time, and I'd even love to see Bryan end the streak, but not for the reason that poster listed. If Bryan gets to the main event scene and becomes a permanent fixture after this Cena feud, wrestles long matches where he can show more of his moveset consistently, and has more substance to work with in his promos while in the main event scene, and cuts the catchphrase spamming back then I could definitely buy it in a couple years. Although, even if all those came true I still wowuld rather have Bray Wyatt end the streak and continue his own undefeated streak at Mania.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Didn't know there was a Daniel Bryan thread. I hope this one doesn't get closed like the other one did over a year ago.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



Choke2Death said:


> He should do the Triple Germans followed by a Diving Headbutt. That's a believable finishing combo.


And follow up with strangulation
Hell yeah :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*






He should be using that kick to the head. Every time somebody kicks out of that I shake my head and can't buy that the match is still going on.


----------



## AthenaMark

mblonde09 said:


> Except Punk's done it better, on a bigger stage, and in a company that draws more than 500-1000 fans a show. You're like a broken record with your incessant whining about Punk "stealing" moves and ripping off people's gimmicks. How conveniently you forget that Bryan himself, "stole" his finisher from Gene LeBell and his whole "YES" schtick is ripping off Diego Sanchez, so change the record. As for burying Bryan on the mic, obviously Punk is not going to do that 'cos they're friends who came from the same place, who had to overcome the same struggles and pretty much have careers that mirror each others - not to mention that Punk has no reason to... that doesn't mean he couldn't, though.


That's a bunch of horse shit. He didn't draw anything legit. He was chasing his own ass for 5 years before he complained on a stage and even botched that momentum by agreeing to let HHH beat him on PPV for no reason and allowing Nash to powerbomb out the blue every week. The Rock is the only fucking reason you and everyone on this forum got to see Punk be champion for anywhere near that length. He wasn't selling shows out though..go check that Survivor Series 2012 report. Disgusting and embarrassing. 1995 level...Michaels level. That's never good.

Who the fuck cares about LaBell? LOL. You wouldn't even know who he is if Bryan never brought his name up. Who are you trying to kid? And Diego benefited more from Bryan's popualrity than anything he's ever done in his life on his own. He's an afterthought in 2013. A complete nobody. Bryan has every Indy company in pro wrestling chanting this shit...get real. Punk could try to bury Bryan but he's never outdone Bryan directly on the mic and apparently never will. He let Eve Torres talk to him like a bitch and he bit his lip and groaned. lol.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

I'll say this..you can never claim Cena loves this business more than Bryan. He got trained the weekend after he graduated from high school. He breathes this industry. That little line will never have truth to it in regards to Bryan.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He already uses Benoit's crossface and diving headbutt as finishers.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



Crusade said:


> He's had some really credible wins with the Yes Lock. He's had only a couple of wins via roll up and people are already going ape shit saying its making him look weak. What the fuck?! *To put things into perspective, Ricky Steamboat winning the NWA World Title from Ric Flair is considered one of the most historic moments in wrestling history and he won with a small package. You really think the fans were thinking "good god, that makes him look really weak doesn't it?" Hell fucking no they didn't. People need to stop over analyzing this.*
> 
> Its not like he's doing it every match. Besides the last way it was done provided an awesome finish which saw Bryan out smart Cesaro to get the pinfall. Wasn't weak at all, it put over Bryan well as a smart competitor.
> 
> Now I've gotten that rant out of the way. I will say that Bryan I reckon could benefit from a high impact finisher as well as a submission finisher but not because its so shameful that he wins a match every now and then from a roll up . But because I think we all know the chances of him making Cena tap out are slim to none.


Over-analyzing=IWC. I agree that an impact finisher would serve him well, perhaps his Indian Deathlock +elbows or the face stomping to put opponents down,doesn't have to lift bigger guys etc.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



tabish.f16 said:


> If and only if Bryan can improve his mic skills and deliver epic promos in and out will he be in contention for face of the company because as face, you just don't have to wrestle, you have grant kids wishes, you have to be a star and in short be that guy who pops in everyone's mind when people say WWE. As much as I detest cena, this is the case with him. You say WWE people say John Cena.


What epic promos have Cena ever done? I remember him getting bested by Lita, Edge, Del Rio, Carlito, Kane, Barrett, Alex Riley, The Rock, Miz, Vince, Cripple H, Michaels, CM Punk, Vickie Guerrero, etc. You have a clown as the #1 guy. Get fucking serious.


----------



## ClobberingTime

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I think an impact finisher should become a part of every wrestler's arsenal, however... Bryan doesn't really strike as a guy that would thrive on them, like most I've said he's more about out-smarting.


----------



## Quintana

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

I love Bryan but he is not the future face of the company, especially not in his current incarnation. They're going to use him the same way they used Punk, simply someone to take the belt off Cena for a period of time to keep things fresh. As much as I hate Cena he will be the one and only face of the company, until the day he either steps aside or has to retire.


----------



## Quintana

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Everyone needs a sudden impact finisher, submissions are great but only make sense here and there.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

It's nice to see roll ups being used more often, Brings a whole new element of surprise to a match that you miss by having constant impact finishers.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



skyman101 said:


> It's obvious he needs a finisher. Winning from rollups isn't really credible. He's needed an impact finisher for some time.


Only logical finisher aside from the Yes Lock would be some sort of kick, a spinning heel or a flying kick.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



THANOS said:


> Very interesting post ecabney. Repped man . You may have changed my opinion a bit on Bryan's tight small package :$, but would really love to see the Regal-Plex used again in WWE, so that would still be my ultimate preference.


If a Regal Move was to be added to his arsenal, I'd prefer to see him take up the Tap or Snap deal again and have him use the LeBell and the Regal Stretch as finishers.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I think it's Eddie Ray who's been campaigning for him to use the release regalplex. needless to say i vehemently agree.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



AthenaMark said:


> What epic promos have Cena ever done? I remember him getting bested by Lita, Edge, Del Rio, Carlito, Kane, Barrett, Alex Riley, The Rock, Miz, Vince, Cripple H, Michaels, CM Punk, Vickie Guerrero, etc. You have a clown as the #1 guy. Get fucking serious.


The one time Cena decided to go in on Punk he handled him pretty good in Montreal. If Cena wanted to he could verbally abuse a lot of guys he works with.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Brian won't be the face but he can be a top guy.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



M1687 said:


> Cena has had more 4 star matches than Bryan has in his career.


I nominate this post for worst of the year.

The fact that you actually typed that out, hit the "post reply" button, and probably believed every word of it, only adds to the nomination.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Impossible. He's just popular, he's not super cash cow, can be on cereal boxes, can draw over a million people for a match with Rock popular.


I agree with this. Bryan is very popular at the moment but he's not the guy you're gonna make the face of your company for a long extended period of time. Like Punk, he's a good second tier star, the kind of person who would only be the top star in an era like the New Generation era. Like guys like Bret and HBK, he and Punk can go in the ring and they're over with the crowd but they're not a Hogan or Austin or Rock or even Cena caliber kind of star. 



AthenaMark said:


> I'll say this..you can never claim Cena loves this business more than Bryan. He got trained the weekend after he graduated from high school. He breathes this industry. That little line will never have truth to it in regards to Bryan.


I wouldn't claim to know which of them loves the business more than the other. It's not like anyone can get inside their heads and quantify and measure their exact love and passion for wrestling or anything else. I know Cena has been with the company for over a decade and been the top dog for most of that time, he's worked endless dates with little to no rest, worked through injuries, he's done all the publicity and Make-A-Wish stuff that WWE has asked him to do, and he even said in the Unscripted book way back from 2003/2004 (before he even became a top guy) that he loves the business so much that he wants to do it until he literally isn't physically able to do it any longer. I'd say however much Bryan loves the business, Cena loves it just as much.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

If they continue to push John Cena as the top face for year after year and the whole WWE Universe hates him, it will be like Hulk Hogan in WCW 1995-96. Before he turned heel!


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

refer to Danielson as G.O.A.T not goatface
As face of the company.......well its not like it matters Cena has been the face for like 10 years and it has gone nowhere 
They can only go up from here


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

They'll turn him heel and feed him to HHH

:HHH2


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Kevin Lockard said:


> I agree with this. Bryan is very popular at the moment but he's not the guy you're gonna make the face of your company for a long extended period of time. Like Punk, he's a good second tier star, the kind of person who would only be the top star in an era like the New Generation era. Like guys like Bret and HBK, he and Punk can go in the ring and they're over with the crowd but they're not a Hogan or Austin or Rock or even Cena caliber kind of star.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't claim to know which of them loves the business more than the other. It's not like anyone can get inside their heads and quantify and measure their exact love and passion for wrestling or anything else. I know Cena has been with the company for over a decade and been the top dog for most of that time, he's worked endless dates with little to no rest, worked through injuries, he's done all the publicity and Make-A-Wish stuff that WWE has asked him to do, and he even said in the Unscripted book way back from 2003/2004 (before he even became a top guy) that he loves the business so much that he wants to do it until he literally isn't physically able to do it any longer. I'd say however much Bryan loves the business, Cena loves it just as much.


Bah..Cena got paid 7 figures a year doing all of that. I would never classify that as love..Bryan was killing himself in Japan and Europe in legit hard striking matches..we know he's legit. People just assume Cena is a good guy but history has proven he's a kiss ass son of a bitch who is comfortably on top because he never puts anyone over and buries hot acts left and right. That's the Cena Ive seen...he loves his paychecks and never looking bad. Then he does those hurt feeling promos over crowds that boo him. He's pathetic and extremely insecure.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He should win some matches with his German suplex followed by the kick to the head. That shit is the most legit combo I have seen. By far looks like it does more damage than any active finisher I can think of. I expect guys to be out for 10 count after that.

Again would prefer seeing him win a variety of ways, but that should get built as his most powerful move.


----------



## hassassin

I think Bryan could have a variety of good impact finishers.

Backstabber would suit him, so would a kicking finisher of which there are many to choose from. I don't think a diving move would be that good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Dragon Suplex would work


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Well they need to stop bashing him, then they can surely make him look better.


----------



## sonicslash

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I think a modified shining wizard would be a great finisher for him. He's going to have to get one soon.


----------



## donalder

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He would back to use the mule kick.


----------



## MasterGoGo

Why not the flying goat?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alee Enn

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



The BoogeyMan said:


> I'm in two different worlds on this. Ya' see on one hand I'd rather he didn't have the beard because the best wrestler in the world shouldn't be whittled down to "you have a beard". Idiots making threads like "LOL BUT HE'S A GOAT LOL" when he's the most technically sound guy employed on their books. It's demeaning.
> 
> On the other hand, the beard means merchandise and merch means he can sell big and stay a big face. If the beard means making money for Vince and that's what it takes to stay on top, all the power to him.


I have to say I agree with this, if the beard sells merch and selling merch keeps him up there, great.

But I remember that he grew the beard and hair long as part of his "going crazy" storyline with AJ, and that's ended, so I'd like to see him return to this look :


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

I don't think so. At least for Jericho, the Codebreaker always felt like a "signiture move" rather then a finisher (like Taker's Chokeslam or Last Ride).

Bryan has the Diving Headbutt to pick up the occasional win with too.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Shaved head(number 2 buzzcut) and thick stubble. He looks pretty badass like that. The goat beard and long hair has to go if they want to legitimize him


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

When he does go heel again, I hope he has the look he had when he was WHC. His huge beard is fucking gross, but the whole goatface thing seems to be popular so whatever.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*










easily


----------



## The One

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

His currnet look is the GOAT.


----------



## urca

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



King Bebe said:


> This one is his best look by far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielson looks like a real wrestler here. Someone that just takes pleasure in snapping arms and legs... If I was running WWE, I would make him look like this again and make the whole submission thing a big deal. But unfortunately all WWE care about is making him say "yes" and "no" repeatedly. Daniel Bryan is so wasted in WWE, even as a main eventer. He's capable of so much more.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this whole troll look he's got going on. It doesn't do him any favours IMO. Bryan can be the face of the company with this look above. He looks like Georges St Pierre.


I agree with your opinion on his bald look. It's my favorite look of his, followed by his Chuck Norris look.
Just look at this picture and tell me he doesn't look badass.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Beards..

Oldest Way to prove your genes are better :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



wccw lover said:


> He is HBK with attitude and better technical ability.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

another thread about CM Punk fans bitching about Bryan taking their god's spot.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Monterossa said:


> another thread about CM Punk fans bitching about Bryan taking their god's spot.


believe it or not some of us love both of them equally, me included. if either of them got top face spot I would love it.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Monterossa said:


> another thread about CM Punk fans bitching about Bryan taking their god's spot.


I scanned through the thread and there's barely any Bryan bashing byvPunk fans for THAT reason. Tge major issue is whether or not Bryan can handle the non-wrestling aspects of Cena's role.
But some people ALWAYS hsve to turn shit into a smark wae.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*






*This.*


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*










I like Bryan's gimmick, with the YES! stuff, but he really needs to lose the beard. This guy looks like he could be the face of the company.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Honestly now imo,he looks like a wild scruffy dog,and I love it lol.


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Seems like almost every day a new thread comes up saying can DB be the new face of the company......No he can't

Not because he isn't over.........he is and big time
Not because he isn't a great wrestler who puts on great matches.........because he does

But because his whole 'over' gimmick is because he is the underdog and once he stops being the underdog and beats Cena, the whole gimmick will be lost. Sure he can put on 5 star matches but he wont keep the same level of support with the WWE universe he has now because once he's reached the top and shown that the 'little guy' can make it what then? And I'm not talking about the IWC support I'm talking about the everyday WWE fans who buy the merchandise and make the money for WWE.

Vince and the WWE are running with DB's popularity for now but there is no chance in hell (as VKM himself might say) that DB will ever become the number 1 face of the company and take over from Cena. Vince will find a new Cena and put the whole WWE machine behind him whenever that time is right.

Just enjoy the ride that DB is on now while it lasts, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Powers of Pain said:


> Seems like almost every day a new thread comes up saying can DB be the new face of the company......No he can't
> 
> Not because he isn't over.........he is and big time
> Not because he isn't a great wrestler who puts on great matches.........because he does
> 
> But because his whole 'over' gimmick is because he is the underdog and once he stops being the underdog and beats Cena, the whole gimmick will be lost. Sure he can put on 5 star matches but he wont keep the same level of support with the WWE universe he has now because once he's reached the top and shown that the 'little guy' can make it what then? And I'm not talking about the IWC support I'm talking about the everyday WWE fans who buy the merchandise and make the money for WWE.
> 
> Vince and the WWE are running with DB's popularity for now but there is no chance in hell (as VKM himself might say) that DB will ever become the number 1 face of the company and take over from Cena. Vince will find a new Cena and put the whole WWE machine behind him whenever that time is right.
> 
> Just enjoy the ride that DB is on now while it lasts, that's what I'm going to do.


This why I hate these kind of threads. This assumes he knows why the fan's are behind him and what Vince's think's. Bryan has been over far longer then a few months. 

Whats stopping him been the number 1 guy? Vince doesn't make the guy the Fans do. If the fan's want him as their number 1 Vince will go along with it. It's not only because he's an underdog it's cause he's a likeable Face (when's the last time you had one of those) and he's a talented guy. Fan's will stand behind talented guys that's what you can say about wrestling fan's they always support you through tick and thin. Silly talk of this is his only chance at the top is why IWC gets a bad name.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I like the look he has, it makes him stick out. Once he becomes a legit Main Eventer then he can shave and cut his hair.


----------



## Duke Silver

Geez, can you two shut the hell up? You're both as bad as each other.


----------



## thaang

I was just puzzled about the screens showing Daniel Bryan having multiple matches. First there were three silhouettes with three questionmarks. Then the NeXT time they showed us that screen it was only two silhouettes with two questionmarks. Then when Daniel Bryan was finished with those two matches his music started to play. But then came the third opponent. What was the deal with that? Could they not make up their minds if it was going to be two or three matches?

Why was it the only person to use the phrase "a gauntlet-match" was the ring announcer? And why didn't he explain the rules? What if Daniel Bryan were to Loose a match - would there then not be more opponents because the match was over or what?


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

No, because unlike Punk, Cena, HHH, etc, Bryan doesn't seem the type to be assertive and push for booking benefitional for himself. Yeah, he might get a WWE title down the line, but only until a Punk/Orton/HHH come along and tell Vince they want the title.

AKA I doubt he can play the backstage politics.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Cena remains the face no matter what.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

There was a similar thread a few weeks ago and someone posted this image.


----------



## Eddie Ray

stumbled upon this gem.


----------



## Duke Silver

NN is arguably their best match together. Everyone should give it a watch. :mark:


----------



## DOPA

:lmao at the mark wars on the last page.

Keep it up guys, certainly entertaining.


----------



## howabe

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Alternatively, they could have realistic submission finishers, with the opponent tapping out the instant it's fully locked on to prevent their career being ended.

Picture - Cena lifts Bryan up for an AA, Bryan grabs an arm and reverses it, pulling him to the ground. Caught by surprise with no time to compose himself to counteract the hold, Cena is forced to instantly tap to prevent a dislocated shoulder or whatever. There's an "out-of-nowhere" finisher that emphasises the deadly submission skills of the user.

On a general note, I feel submission holds are generally quite insulting to the person utilising it. While I can appreciate the drama of someone struggling to escape a hold, the "will he? won't he?" aspect etc, it's quite insulting that all these submission specialists can't actually submit someone half the time despite having them in their bestest move for half a minute or so. What I'd rather see is a struggle for the hold to be locked in in the first place with more of an emphasis on out-wrestling the other man to survive the hold than "OMG he can take so much punishment!!!", with a successful application meaning a near-guaranteed victory.

Then again, I'm arguing about realism in professional wrestling lol


----------



## c-m_punk

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Even with a better finisher he is still a vanilla midget. Cena has a very simplistic finishe but because he is so big je can make it work


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

He should use the Ram Jam from the film _The Wrestler_


----------



## c-m_punk

He is average at everything the only reason ppl cheer for him is because he looks funny


----------



## c-m_punk

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Amazing End 96 said:


> Cena remains the face no matter what.


Cena can outwrestle him. But he doesnt have to do it .cause e is over anyway


----------



## Happenstan

c-m_punk said:


> He is average at everything the only reason ppl cheer for him is because he looks funny


----------



## c-m_punk

Happenstan said:


>


Just my honest opinion. You have yours i have mine. I just cant get him seriusly


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



c-m_punk said:


> Cena can outwrestle him. But he doesnt have to do it .cause e is over anyway


----------



## Blommen

c-m_punk said:


> Just my honest opinion. You have yours i have mine. I just cant get him seriusly


I'm sorry homie, but your oppinion is wrong. a lot of Things in wrestling are subjective, but in-ring ability and talent isn't. Bryan is far and away the best ring-worker in WWE and has been for a long time now.


----------



## c-m_punk

Happenstan said:


>





Blommen said:


> I'm sorry homie, but your oppinion is wrong. a lot of Things in wrestling are subjective, but in-ring ability and talent isn't. Bryan is far and away the best ring-worker in WWE and has been for a long time now.


Fkips and flops are not talent. Meaby for te indies but this is wwe . He can tell a story in the ring lie orton or del rio


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> stumbled upon this gem.


That's definitely my favorite match of theirs together. Such an incredible match for sure!


----------



## THANOS

c-m_punk said:


> He is average at everything the only reason ppl cheer for him is because he looks funny


That's a pretty horrible opinion in my opinion . Watch the match Eddieray just posted or what I posted below, and ACTUALLY watch one of them, then come back and tell us if you still believe that!


----------



## apokalypse

Eddie Ray said:


> stumbled upon this gem.


awesome shit...


----------



## Duke Silver

Questioning whether Dragon can tell a story in the ring. :lmao

This thread needs to get back to it's roots.


----------



## c-m_punk

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Blommen said:


>


so instead of proving me wrong you post a pic of an unfunny comedian?


----------



## c-m_punk

THANOS said:


> That's a pretty horrible opinion in my opinion . Watch the match Eddieray just posted or what I posted below, and ACTUALLY watch one of them, then come back and tell us if you still believe that!


was that supposed to impress me? 

cause i have bigger standards than this when it comes to wwe superstars


----------



## Blommen

c-m_punk said:


> Fkips and flops are not talent. Meaby for te indies but this is wwe . He can tell a story in the ring lie orton or del rio


Yeah, you're a fucking troll. I'm not going to Waste my time any more on you, son.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

c-m_punk said:


> He is average at everything the only reason ppl cheer for him is because he looks funny


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Well that explains a lot, doesn't it? :bs:



c-m_punk said:


> was that supposed to impress me?
> 
> cause i have bigger standards than this when it comes to wwe superstars


You say this with a John Cena avatar? Just don't.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



c-m_punk said:


> so instead of proving me wrong you post a pic of an unfunny comedian?


People have already proven you wrong in three different threads man and you haven't registered. Either you are so dense that light bends around or maybe you're just a troll. anyway, I'm not going to Waste any more time on you, please find something better to do with your account than this drivel.


----------



## c-m_punk

Blommen said:


> Yeah, you're a fucking troll. I'm not going to Waste my time any more on you, son.


wow relax its just my opinion i don't want to start anything.

if you disagree its fine by me but dont start calling names just cause i have a different opinion

i think he is funny lokking and cant see him as someone that can win against cena. thats all


----------



## THANOS

c-m_punk said:


> was that supposed to impress me?
> 
> cause i have bigger standards than this when it comes to wwe superstars


I can't believe you just typed that out and actually clicked "post reply"! Unbelievable.


----------



## mpcdude

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

See my DP


----------



## c-m_punk

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Blommen said:


> People have already proven you wrong in three different threads man and you haven't registered. Either you are so dense that light bends around or maybe you're just a troll. anyway, I'm not going to Waste any more time on you, please find something better to do with your account than this drivel.


you cant prove me wrong so you start calling names and trying to make me look like a troll

its ok. il be the bigger man and wont reply to you again so there , relax

but im still right


----------



## Nostalgia

THANOS said:


> That's a pretty horrible opinion in my opinion . Watch the match Eddieray just posted or what I posted below, and ACTUALLY watch one of them, then come back and tell us if you still believe that!


I can't tell the number of times you've posted this video in response to someone's post, you must of posted this video at least 50 times on this forum. :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

KENTA's Busaiku Knee would be perfect for Bryan. It's an out of no-where type finisher that is a legit match ender.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

They should build up the small package then at WM 30 he faces Taker and beats him the small package. Would be a great moment in WM history.


----------



## WrestlinFan

The problem is that they don't play up how much a ring wizard he us, therefore it's just another fluke pin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA

c-m_punk said:


> was that supposed to impress me?
> 
> cause i have bigger standards than this when it comes to wwe superstars


Says he has bigger standards: Has John Cena as his avatar.










LOL OKAY THEN.


----------



## MrWalsh

responding to little baby cena fans is hilarious 
You can tell who are obviously the kids on this forum by how they make nonsensical responses when it comes to any indy talent


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

i think he should for matches where he needs to finish his opponent and the stipulation cant be won by submission.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Don't know how The Dazzler never made it to Raw.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

The Yes Lock is fine. The small package makes complete sense for Bryan's character too...being billed as a smaller guy in a land of giants. Just because they're bigger doesn't mean they can't be beaten.


----------



## dfirday

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

i like his hair.

To many Bald/Short hair wrestler in WWE.

Shorter Beard will be best.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



c-m_punk said:


> you cant prove me wrong so you start calling names and trying to make me look like a troll
> 
> its ok. il be the bigger man and wont reply to you again so there , relax
> 
> but im still right


YouTube and watch all (or just the best) of Brian Danielson's and John Cena's best matches. (indies, OVW, ROH, WWE, etc... but the WWE matches should only be taken with a grain of salt.)
You will then come to the conclusion of who's the better wrestler.
It's undeniable proof that it's Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Osize10

I hope Bryan reads this thread everyday and thinks we all have no life


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Prayer Police said:


> YouTube and watch all (or just the best) of Brian Danielson's and John Cena's best matches. (indies, OVW, ROH, WWE, etc... but the WWE matches should only be taken with a grain of salt.)
> You will then come to the conclusion of who's the better wrestler.
> It's undeniable proof that it's Daniel Bryan.


He's trolling it doesn't matter what we tell him to Watch.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I think he has a solid look now - he's shaped and groomed his previously out of control beard and his hair is shaggy hair is much better than the buzzed look with the beard. His current look makes him a little different and noticeable out in public as well.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I'm not gay, so i don't care how he looks


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Can the face of the company be a beer drinking, bald headed ******* with a goatee and an attitude problem? Yes.
So why can't a highly skilled wrestler with a beard be the face? If you're looking for a role model to show to kids that has anything to do with the real world, don't show them the smiling idiot that 'miraculously' beats all the odds everytime without trying and has limited skill, show them the guy that has dedicated all of his time to perfecting his craft in the ring and has become one of the best in spite of all the very real setbacks and the people telling him he's 'just not what they're looking for'.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

One thing do I know and that is that I´m enjoying this thread.


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Whatever he's most comfortable with to put on the best match possible, as simple as that


----------



## World's Best

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Powers of Pain said:


> Seems like almost every day a new thread comes up saying can DB be the new face of the company......No he can't
> 
> Not because he isn't over.........he is and big time
> Not because he isn't a great wrestler who puts on great matches.........because he does
> 
> But because his whole 'over' gimmick is because he is the underdog and once he stops being the underdog and beats Cena, the whole gimmick will be lost.


But I thought Cena was the underdog in every single match?


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

The beard stays. Don't care what he does with the hair on top of his head, though


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

WHC look was the best, I would like too see that look back but the beard is too much a part of his gimmick now to go away I think.

If it sells he will continue to use it.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



howabe said:


> Alternatively, they could have realistic submission finishers, with the opponent tapping out the instant it's fully locked on to prevent their career being ended.
> 
> Picture - Cena lifts Bryan up for an AA, Bryan grabs an arm and reverses it, pulling him to the ground. Caught by surprise with no time to compose himself to counteract the hold, Cena is forced to instantly tap to prevent a dislocated shoulder or whatever. There's an "out-of-nowhere" finisher that emphasises the deadly submission skills of the user.
> 
> On a general note, I feel submission holds are generally quite insulting to the person utilising it. While I can appreciate the drama of someone struggling to escape a hold, the "will he? won't he?" aspect etc, it's quite insulting that all these submission specialists can't actually submit someone half the time despite having them in their bestest move for half a minute or so. What I'd rather see is a struggle for the hold to be locked in in the first place with more of an emphasis on out-wrestling the other man to survive the hold than "OMG he can take so much punishment!!!", with a successful application meaning a near-guaranteed victory.
> 
> Then again, I'm arguing about realism in professional wrestling lol


Cena Taping out???

SEriously???


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

anything before the caveman look


----------



## howabe

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*



El_Absoluto said:


> Cena Taping out???
> 
> SEriously???


Only chose him because he's the next opponent, but yeah, they need to give him an impact finisher that Cena can kick out of at 2 and a half at least 3 times.

But... that's kind of my point. Instead of protecting Cena or whoever by him being so tough and never giving in, burying opponent's holds, why not protect him by having him be the best in-ring technician, able to wriggle his way out of every hold before it's dangerously locked in. Have your top guys be skilled wrestlers, not crap wrestlers falling for every hold but with malfunctioning pain receptors.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Yeah! How the hell is he going to look credible without a big impact finisher that consistently wins him matches?


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

The problem with the Yes! lock is that most top tier guys don't tap out, or at least often. With Cena, I doubt he'll win, but if he does, it'll probably be through something silly like a roll up - which is exactly why he needs some sort of real finisher.


----------



## Beatles123

"Can't tell a story".......










WAT?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



HouseofPunk said:


> Can the face of the company be a beer drinking, bald headed ******* with a goatee and an attitude problem? Yes.
> So why can't a highly skilled wrestler with a beard be the face? If you're looking for a role model to show to kids that has anything to do with the real world, don't show them the smiling idiot that 'miraculously' beats all the odds everytime without trying and has limited skill, show them the guy that has dedicated all of his time to perfecting his craft in the ring and has become one of the best in spite of all the very real setbacks and the people telling him he's 'just not what they're looking for'.


Because being a bad ass, beer drinking ******* is a lot more entertaining than being a small underdog with an overgrown beard? Not to mention Austin is a whole lot better than Bryan on the mic and had perfect chemistry with guys Vince McMahon (one of the top heels of all time who had real life heat for screwing Bret at the time) and The Rock, the mega star opposite of Austin. I don't see masses of people coming out to see an underdog overcome challenge after challenge the way they came out to see Hogan portray a superhero, cartoon character come to life or the way they saw Austin and Rock portray two of the most charismatic personalities ever and see some of the most entertaining segments that the WWF has ever produced. 

Anyone can see Daniel Bryan is more associated with a Chris Benoit/Eddie Guerrero/Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels-type of caliber wrestler and star and not a Hogan/Austin/Rock or even Cena type of star.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Bryan can be the top face, but he can't be the face of the company, simple as that.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



Kling Klang said:


>


:lmao

_Thats _the guy im hoping becomes WWE Champion.

His current look and its an easy reason why, its apart of the current gimmick and whats made him so popular.


----------



## Big Booboos

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

Definitely when he was WHC IMO.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yeah. He needs to wear this jacket again though if you want that complete 'Homeless look':


That could be his version of the vest, imagine writing down the sides and back 'WORLDS TOUGHEST VEGAN', 'GOAT' and 'BEARD' :austin


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

At this point there isn't any one face of the company... it seems weird, but if you look at the WWE right now you basically have a company that is in an identity crisis of some form. On one hand, Cena is clearly who they are still wanting to be the poster boy for the WWE, but there have been two strong pushes from Punk and Bryan in the minds of the fans that have easily pushed Cena from the sole face of the company the past two years. Basically, corporate wise Cena is still "the man". In a majority of the fans eyes though, he isn't that guy anymore. Which should really be a slap in the face to the WWE to wake up... they've pushed Cena down the fan's throats for so long that it's basically gotten to the point he's pushed to the side in many people's minds and they focus elsewhere on the show to try and stay watching the WWE.

This will only continue until someone like Bryan or Punk manages to just break through the wall in the minds of those backstage that Cena can't be that guy anymore or the simple fact he hasn't been in a while. He is far too hated by a large segment of the audience to be that guy. He is constantly overshadowed by at least two guys, possibly three with Orton, night in and night out. If they aren't careful, Ziggler will overtake Cena soon with this recent face turn. The audience, as a whole, has shown that the corporate face of the company isn't their face of the company. This isn't the 80's anymore... Vince really needs to stop trying to do business like it is. You think he'd have learned that lesson in the 90s but he reverted for some reason.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*

Simple answer is yes, The WWE can make anyone they want the face of the company. Little more complex answer is as long as Cena is still making the $$$ no one but him will be the face of the WWE.

Also, Bryan is SUPER HOT right now and hopefully the WWE can take advantage of that and turn his current overness into being a consistant "top guy" and not screw it up (which normally happens) and Bryan finds himself back in the mid-card next summer, b/c IMO they really do have something with Bryan. Not sure it would ever be "face of the company" but definitely a consistant "top face"


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Instead of Daniel Bryan winning from rollups, should he get a new finisher?*

Normally, I would actually say yes, that anyone being built as a top face would normally need a high impact finisher, but of course there are exceptions where it works without, as posted a couple posts above, and to me BRyan fits into that category.

Bryan has the "yes-lock" and his character has been built as a submission and wrestling specialist, so having him winning matches with great "Wrestling mov roll-up pins" and the "Yes-Lock" actually works for his character quite well.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



AthenaMark said:


> I'll say this..you can never claim Cena loves this business more than Bryan. He got trained the weekend after he graduated from high school. He breathes this industry. That little line will never have truth to it in regards to Bryan.


Really? That's why Bryan toiled in the indies for the past ten years, until the WWE brass finally gave him the chance to make a legit career there? Come on man, when it comes to passion it either shows or it doesn't, and it shows in Bryan with gusto man. Saying anything else in regard to passion is just speculation.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



B. [R] said:


> Really? That's why Bryan toiled in the indies for the past ten years, until the WWE brass finally gave him the chance to make a legit career there? Come on man, when it comes to passion it either shows or it doesn't, and it shows in Bryan with gusto man. Saying anything else in regard to passion is just speculation.


Plus Bryan went to wrestle on the British indie scene for little to no money (even though he was already making good money on The US and Japan scene) just so he can learn his craft better. That's passion. He's someone that WWE should treat well cause he will be a legit top trainer in WWE when he retires. Triple H and Steph would be foolish not to use this guy as the head of WWE Training centre in the future. I'd want him as one of my top guy's cause he can be trusted and you know you get hundred per cent from him. Plus a Non drinker and non drug user is always going to look better on the posters then a guy with a few strikes.


----------



## DeanAmbroseFan

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

The look he had during his WHC reign stands out for me!


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Best look for Daniel Bryan in your opinion*

I like his current look the best.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



M1687 said:


> Cena has had more 4 star matches than Bryan has in his career.


This is what would happen.

-You name some Cena 4 star matches.
-Somebody else then lists Bryan's 4 star matches.
-You then instantly discredit all of Bryan's because they were in the Indies, despite the fact that Cena has been in WWE for about 7 or 8 years longer than Bryan.

Look, there are some people here that say you're not a real wrestling fan unless you watch the Indies. I'm an Indies fan and I disagree with this statement. It's way too sweeping and it's rude to people who truly love the stuff that WWE and TNA do.

But.

Anyone who disregards the Indies as "N/A" or "doesn't count because" is a tool who could never appreciate good wrestling. To say it doesn't count because the other guy isn't in WWE is to admit that WWE Creative ALWAYS hires the right guys and pushes the right people so if you believe in this statement, feel free to bend over and blow on good ol' Vinnie Mac's balls.

"It doesn't count because it wasn't in WWE". Pffft, that's just buying into every piece of WWE propaganda you've ever been sold. People who enjoy John Cena enjoy him because of what he's done in the WWE. People who like Daniel Bryan like him because what he did in the past, both in the Indies AND in WWE was so good that it's a promising sign for what he's capable of in the future.


NoLeafClover said:


> The Yes Lock is fine. The small package makes complete sense for Bryan's character too...being billed as a smaller guy in a land of giants. Just because they're bigger doesn't mean they can't be beaten.


I totally agree, but in WWE the small package means something different than what it means in the Indies. In the Indies it can be used to outsmart or outwrestle another guy, in WWE it has become the fucking universal sign of "LOL I GOTS LUCKY". 

Using the small package gimmick is cool but could only be used if he addresses it in promo's, addresses why he does it to beat people and then beats guys exclusively with it for like three months to get it over.


HouseofPunk said:


> Can the face of the company be a beer drinking, bald headed ******* with a goatee and an attitude problem? Yes.
> So why can't a highly skilled wrestler with a beard be the face?


Great post.



Kevin Lockard said:


> Because being a bad ass, beer drinking ******* is a lot more entertaining than being a small underdog with an overgrown beard


In your opinion. Though in Vince's opinion, Bryan is somebody that the people can get behind. People like to speculate a lot here that Vince doesn't like him because Vince likes big guys but JR confirmed in his blog last week that Vince likes Bryan.

You know what Vince likes more than big guys? Money, fucking money, and people who make him money. Right now Bryan is making him money.

Though look, I don't know why the debate is about being the number one guy or the face of the company. I have no idea why it keeps getting back to this.

Look, Bryan could win the WWE Title five times FROM Cena and still does not have to be Mr Face of the Company. Undertaker has never been top guy, HBK spent most of his career not being top guy (the last 8 years of it AT LEAST, probably more), Kurt Angle has never been top guy but *none of them have ever needed to be.* These guys didn't have failure careers and still won the Title a multitude of times so Bryan being top guy doesn't need to be a discussion had until Cena's ready to fucking retire.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Look, Bryan could win the WWE Title five times FROM Cena and still does not have to be Mr Face of the Company. Undertaker has never been top guy, HBK spent most of his career not being top guy (the last 8 years of it AT LEAST, probably more), Kurt Angle has never been top guy but *none of them have ever needed to be.* These guys didn't have failure careers and still won the Title a multitude of times so Bryan being top guy doesn't need to be a discussion had until Cena's ready to fucking retire.


:clap 

Exactly, just let the man flesh out a tad more and let him have his time with the title. You'll see that he doesn't need to be THE guy. The notion of that even existing is dated, because why not give the crowd a handful of guys to be on that level? Why not give them more reason to love the product and the guys who bring about that interest? 

It makes for more interesting stories, and more diversity in the ME scene. That's why i'm honestly heavily invested in Bryan winning over Cena, the only thing i'd change about him now is that he needs to try and get another one or two phrases over. Give us more reason to like his character another than lovable underdog, they've been doing a good job in putting him over as a badass, but just build on it, and I think that's what they're doing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Every time someone gets a big push, some will say they're the next top guy. They said it for Orton, then Punk, now Bryan, and believe or not there were more than a few who said it for Sheamus even.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



The BoogeyMan said:


> In your opinion. Though in Vince's opinion, Bryan is somebody that the people can get behind. People like to speculate a lot here that Vince doesn't like him because Vince likes big guys but JR confirmed in his blog last week that Vince likes Bryan.
> 
> You know what Vince likes more than big guys? Money, fucking money, and people who make him money. Right now Bryan is making him money.
> 
> Though look, I don't know why the debate is about being the number one guy or the face of the company. I have no idea why it keeps getting back to this.
> 
> Look, Bryan could win the WWE Title five times FROM Cena and still does not have to be Mr Face of the Company. Undertaker has never been top guy, HBK spent most of his career not being top guy (the last 8 years of it AT LEAST, probably more), Kurt Angle has never been top guy but *none of them have ever needed to be.* These guys didn't have failure careers and still won the Title a multitude of times so Bryan being top guy doesn't need to be a discussion had until Cena's ready to fucking retire.


I agree that he doesn't need to be THE top guy and can do just fine being a great second tier main event star but that's what I said in the other part of my post that you didn't quote. I responded with the Austin part to show he'll never be on Austin's level since I assumed the guy who said it was trying to say that he could be. Austin's character and charisma was in a whole different stratosphere and that's a fact. Don't bother trying to tell me that an underdog, which is easy to get behind but nothing new, with a big beard is anywhere near the level of one of the biggest stars ever. I wanna see Bryan cut a promo anything like Austin's best.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: Can the face of the company really be a goatface*



Kevin Lockard said:


> I agree that he doesn't need to be THE top guy and can do just fine being a great second tier main event star but that's what I said in the other part of my post that you didn't quote. I responded with the Austin part to show he'll never be on Austin's level since I assumed the guy who said it was trying to say that he could be. Austin's character and charisma was in a whole different stratosphere and that's a fact. Don't bother trying to tell me that an underdog, which is easy to get behind but nothing new, with a big beard is anywhere near the level of one of the biggest stars ever. I wanna see Bryan cut a promo anything like Austin's best.


No you're right, the other part of your post about Eddie, Benoit etc was right. I didn't quote it because there's no discussion when the post is right.

This part of your post though is something I see on this forum every single day:


> Don't bother trying to tell me that an underdog, which is easy to get behind but nothing new, with a big beard is anywhere near the level of one of the biggest stars ever.


You realise how totally unbalanced that comparison is? Austin entered a mainstream company (WCW) in 1991 and from there the lowest company he went to was ECW. His final run was as Raw co-GM with Bischoff in late 03, though he stayed on Raw until he reffed the Goldberg/Lesnar match at WM in 2004. From there he appeared sporadically. That's a career of at least, 13 years. If you're somebody who doesn't watch the Indies, Daniel Bryan has only been on your screens for 3 and a half years.

When Gorilla Monsoon left the commentary booth, people said nobody could replace him. People had totally locked off the possibility that nobody could possibly live up to his standards, they completely closed their minds. Then JR came along. 

Am I saying Bryan has built up a legacy as good as Austin ALREADY? No. 

But I'm saying I've seen enough of his work, both in WWE and in the apparently "non-counting" Indies to know what he's capable of. Considering neither of us can predict the future, I think that's pretty fair. It's when someone makes a thread saying "Yo Titus O'Neil would look cool in like, one of the Rock's old funky hawaiin shirts" and someone comes in and says "WTF YOU SAYING TITUS IS AS GOOD AS THE ROCK PFFFT *** YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOURE TALKING ABOUT ROCKY IS BEST OF ALL TIME!!!!!" is when I think schools should spend more time on literacy tests.


----------



## mblonde09

AthenaMark said:


> That's a bunch of horse shit. *He didn't draw anything legit. He was chasing his own ass for 5 years* before he complained on a stage and even botched that momentum by agreeing to let HHH beat him on PPV for no reason and allowing Nash to powerbomb out the blue every week. The Rock is the only fucking reason you and everyone on this forum got to see Punk be champion for anywhere near that length. He wasn't selling shows out though..go check that Survivor Series 2012 report. Disgusting and embarrassing. 1995 level...Michaels level. That's never good.
> 
> Who the fuck cares about LaBell? LOL. You wouldn't even know who he is if Bryan never brought his name up. Who are you trying to kid? And Diego benefited more from Bryan's popualrity than anything he's ever done in his life on his own. He's an afterthought in 2013. A complete nobody. Bryan has every Indy company in pro wrestling chanting this shit...get real. Punk could try to bury Bryan but he's never outdone Bryan directly on the mic and apparently never will. He let Eve Torres talk to him like a bitch and he bit his lip and groaned. lol.


Another one who seemingly can't read. I said Punk did it IN A COMPANY that draws more than 500-1000 fans - ie, not in ROH, like Bryan did. As for him "chasing his own ass for 5 years"... that's called being held back, and not being given your due by management, or the position you clearly deserve. Oh, and I see you basically sidestepped the point about Bryan "stealing" stuff - although that doesn't much surprise me.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:

John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out. 
The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats the two top faces, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.


_I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

:aries2


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

I want this to happen: Daniel Bryan makes John Cena tap out.Randy Orton cashes in the MITB briefcase.He tries to hit the RKO but Bryan reverses into the Lebell Lock making Orton tap out as well.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I want this to happen: *Daniel Bryan makes John Cena tap out.*Randy Orton cashes in the MITB briefcase.He tries to hit the RKO but Bryan reverses into the Lebell Lock making Orton tap out as well.



:vince6


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

Well I would love to see this happen, but I do not think that this will happen.. (Orton failing to cash in)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> :vince6


Lol at the expression.I know it will never happen though


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

Randy Orton isn't going to fail to cash-in. People are expecting him to cash-in really soon, i don't expect it to happen until later this year or early next year.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Well I would love to see this happen, but I do not think that this will happen.. (Orton failing to cash in)


I could see it happening. Depends if WWE really want to push Bryan as a top guy. They could kill two birds with one stone this way. Beating Cena & Orton in one night would put him over in a big way, and we finally get the Randy Orton turn that everyone has been waiting for. WWE is really lacking top heels right now and Orton is probably the best guy to turn.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:
> 
> John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
> Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
> Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
> The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out.
> The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
> This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats the two top faces, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.
> 
> 
> _I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


1. Bryan isn't going over Cena clean, no way in hell. What do you think Vince would be telling the kids out there when their hero for the past 10 years just lost to a guy half his size?
2. Bryan isn't beating Orton AFTER a match with Cena. TWO of Vince's cash crops losing to Bryan in one night? I'm glad you're not a booker.

Shitty plan man. I guarantee we're gonna see Cena tap Bryan out after a long match, then we see the 2 pay each other respect. Then what I would do here, I would have Bryan kick Cena's skull in, turning heel, then we see Orton come out and cash on Cena. Bryan as heel, Cena as face, Orton as tweener, 3 way feud.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> 1. Bryan isn't going over Cena clean, no way in hell. What do you think Vince would be telling the kids out there when their hero for the past 10 years just lost to a guy half his size?
> 2. Bryan isn't beating Orton AFTER a match with Cena. TWO of Vince's cash crops losing to Bryan in one night? I'm glad you're not a booker.
> 
> Shitty plan man. I guarantee we're gonna see Cena tap Bryan out after a long match, then we see the 2 pay each other respect. Then what I would do here, I would have Bryan kick Cena's skull in, turning heel, then we see Orton come out and cash on Cena. Bryan as heel, Cena as face, Orton as tweener, 3 way feud.


:edge2

Yeah, let's turn Daniel Bryan heel when he's at the hottest point of his carrer and feed him to Cena.. GENIUS


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

I hope Randy fails cashing the briefcase..... Who the fuck whants to se Orton WWE champion again?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

They aren't going to have 2 failed cash-ins in a row.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

I am strictly against D-Bry beating two guys at once. Yes, I am a Bryan mark but I feel that him being main eventer means more than beating guys left right and centre. What I feel is that right now D-Bry is extremely over and if WWE wants him to be continually over, they will have to book him right and put him in the right feud. Beating Cena and Orton would, in my eyes, seems supermanly. Something we have seen to much of Cena. Orton cashes in and wins. Next PPV triple threat cena v bryan v orton. Orton retains. Bryan and Cena both claim that they didn't get their rematch clause and they have a fierce no.1 contender's match. Bryan comes out on top and then he gets to beat Orton. This way, neither Orton's nor Bryan's credibility is hurt. As for Cena, he can feed on some new over star.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> 1. Bryan isn't going over Cena clean, no way in hell. What do you think Vince would be telling the kids out there when their hero for the past 10 years just lost to a guy half his size?
> 2. Bryan isn't beating Orton AFTER a match with Cena. TWO of Vince's cash crops losing to Bryan in one night? I'm glad you're not a booker.
> 
> Shitty plan man. I guarantee we're gonna see Cena tap Bryan out after a long match, then we see the 2 pay each other respect. Then what I would do here, I would have Bryan kick Cena's skull in, turning heel, then we see Orton come out and cash on Cena. Bryan as heel, Cena as face, Orton as tweener, 3 way feud.


yeah turning bryan heel is genius after he has managed to make everyone cheer for him


----------



## darkguy

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

People who wan't Bryan to go over Cena and Orton are out of their minds. They hate Cena's superman gimmick but want Bryan to beat two of the top 4-5 stars in the WWE on the same night? Who do they think Bryan is? Jericho? YEA RIGHT!

In all seriousness though, the way they made Bryan beat Orton made Orton look really strong too. At this point if he does beat Cena and Orton on the same night, he might as well be dubbed Cena V2. Why would he lose to anyone ever from a booking standpoint?


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:
> 
> John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
> Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
> Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
> The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out.
> The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
> This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats *the two top faces*, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.
> 
> 
> _I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


unk2


----------



## TempestH

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:
> 
> John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
> Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
> Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
> The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out.
> The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
> This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats the two top faces, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.
> 
> 
> _I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


Bryan isn't on Cena's level just yet, but in kayfabe, he IS a "main eventer".


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



jacobdaniel said:


> unk2



Haha, i knew that this response would come.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*

I don't think this would happen tbh, my preference would be Bryan winning and Orton not cashing in.


----------



## Deptford

god people still bashing on Punk not drawing when the ratings are barely even better now and when Punk was gone LOL. Above all, this conversation that can never seem to end is even in a DB thread. Everyone brings it up when they get butthurt by a punk mark fpalm


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Soulrollins said:


> I hope Randy fails cashing the briefcase..... Who the fuck whants to se Orton WWE champion again?


I wouldn't mind seeing Orton as a heel with the title.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:
> 
> John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
> Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
> Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
> The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out.
> The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
> This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats the two top faces, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.
> 
> 
> _I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


This would be awesome.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Well, we all know that Daniel Bryan is a former World Heavyweight Champion and currently feuds with Cena, but he's never been a main eventer. Right now, he's the hottest cheese in proffesional wrestling, just like CM Punk in the summer of 2011. How would i book the end of SummerSlam:
> 
> John Cena locks Daniel Bryan in STFU, then Daniel Bryan shows his escaping submission mastery by turning Cena on his back and inverts his body causing both of Cena's shoulders touching the mat. The referee counts to 3 and here we go. Daniel Bryan beats Cena by countering his submission move.(i hope you imagined the counter)
> Daniel Bryan is still laying on the mat trying to get up while the referee is handing him the WWE Championship.
> Randy Orton's music hits and he enters the ring yelling at the referee, that he's cashing in.
> The match starts, Orton directly goes for RKO, but Daniel Bryan hooks his arm, applying the Lebell Lock. Orton screams in pain for like 30 seconds before tapping out.
> The bell rings, Orton instantly gets up and punts Daniel Bryan in the head, finally turning heel knocking Daniel Bryan out.
> This way, the golden boy's credibility wouldn't be hurt and Orton's heel turn would be finally on the line. This way Daniel Bryan beats the two top faces, causing one of them to snap, because he couldn't stole the so hard earned title from him.
> 
> 
> _I just wanted to share my idea with you. I hope the Orton's fans around here wouldn't rage on me._rton2


Excellent post and I can actually see this happening for many reasons. 

The first one being that Orton is just like Cena he can afford to lose the cash-in and it won't affect his credibility, and then the punt after losing is perfect because it actually WOULD get him booed (whereas just cashing in and winning may not, with the casuals). Orton could also take the title from Bryan at the next PPV in some heelish manner, and then after a 3 month feud Bryan will win it back. 

Secondly, this projects Bryan as more of a capitalizer then a Super-man like a few posters here have retorted with. It makes Bryan seem like someone who's in-ring game is so fool proof that all you have to do is make one mistake and you're done. THAT is much more believable for a guy his size than booking him like a undersized superman, and actually is how most UFC fights are won.



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> 1. Bryan isn't going over Cena clean, no way in hell. What do you think Vince would be telling the kids out there when their hero for the past 10 years just lost to a guy half his size?
> 2. Bryan isn't beating Orton AFTER a match with Cena. TWO of Vince's cash crops losing to Bryan in one night? I'm glad you're not a booker.
> 
> Shitty plan man. I guarantee we're gonna see Cena tap Bryan out after a long match, then we see the 2 pay each other respect. Then what I would do here, I would have Bryan kick Cena's skull in, turning heel, then we see Orton come out and cash on Cena. Bryan as heel, Cena as face, Orton as tweener, 3 way feud.


This is a pretty bad post dude. You are calling HIS idea shitty but want the PPV to end with the same ol' same ol', which puts over ZERO new stars and just makes Bryan seem like a bitch :kobe. 

And then you advocate Bryan (the most universally over character in the entire wrestling industry) to turn heel? Well there's nothing more needed to be said about that point that hasn't already been mentioned...


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I think a clean Bryan win is probable. After all, Cena probably has Bryans back, seeing as how they are almost like family now.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^I hope so. Regarding Holyman's idea, an Orton heel turn is absolutely critical, regardless if he successfully cashes in or not. I don't think they would have an ending like the one you mentioned however if they wanted Bryan to be legit champ right away, but it is a good idea if they want Cena to "never give up". 

I'm expecting a triple threat in the future that would solidify Bryan as a true main-eventer.


----------



## Duke Silver

Slowhand said:


> I think a clean Bryan win is probable. After all, Cena probably has Bryans back, seeing as how they are almost like family now.


At the very least they're probably Eskimo brothers.

:cena5 















:dazzler


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



THANOS said:


> Excellent post and I can actually see this happening for many reasons.
> 
> The first one being that Orton is just like Cena he can afford to lose the cash-in and it won't affect his credibility, and then the punt after losing is perfect because it actually WOULD get him booed (whereas just cashing in and winning may not, with the casuals). Orton could also take the title from Bryan at the next PPV in some heelish manner, and then after a 3 month feud Bryan will win it back.
> 
> Secondly, this projects Bryan as more of a capitalizer then a Super-man like a few posters here have retorted with. It makes Bryan seem like someone who's in-ring game is so fool proof that all you have to do is make one mistake and you're done. THAT is much more believable for a guy his size than booking him like a undersized superman, and actually is how most UFC fights are won.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a pretty bad post dude. You are calling HIS idea shitty but want the PPV to end with the same ol' same ol', which puts over ZERO new stars and just makes Bryan seem like a bitch :kobe.
> 
> And then you advocate Bryan (the most universally over character in the entire wrestling industry) to turn heel? Well there's nothing more needed to be said about that point that hasn't already been mentioned...*


I agree you cant turn a successful babyface to a heel just because your'e going to face Cena and above that still lose to him. If WWE wants the product to improve than they should start pushing new guys to challenge Cena/Punk/HHH/Lesnar/Taker in the Mainevent guys like Bryan, Sandow, Barrett, Cody, Cesaro, The Shield (When its time to split) and hopefully Wyatt in the future.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Sonnen Says said:


> I agree you cant turn a successful babyface to a heel just because your'e going to face Cena and above that still lose to him. If WWE wants the product to improve than they should start pushing new guys to challenge Cena/Punk/HHH/Lesnar/Taker in the Mainevent guys like Bryan, Sandow, Barrett, Cody, Cesaro, The Shield (When its time to split) and hopefully Wyatt in the future.


Agreed 100%. Repped. Why do you have a red rep square? From what I've seen of your posts you're a great unbiased poster. I guess there are more jackasses on here then I originally thought.


----------



## Londrick

The best scenario is Bryan winning the title and Orton cashing in unsuccessfully. It's win/win situation.


----------



## AthenaMark

Would be funny if Bryan won, Blandy gets the RKO reversed into the LaBell lock, and he taps. But snaps afterwards and punts him. Starts kicking the ropes..selling it. Selling the anger and frustration. Los Angeles would be ALL OVER him for that...


----------



## Lariatoh!

As Cena loves the spotlight he could lose to Bryan, but when Randy cashes in, Cena stops him to get a pop for saving Bryan's title. Or if they don't want Cena dropping the belt to Bryan the idea could be reversed with after the match Bryan saves Cena.... Makes Bryan look good at the end of the night even though he lost and we get the Randy heel turn... But this would take away the impact of the Randy heel turn I guess.


----------



## KO Bossy

Dunmer said:


> The best scenario is Bryan winning the title and Orton cashing in unsuccessfully. It's win/win situation.


So...you want to fuck up yet another potential heel turn for Orton so that Bryan can hold onto the title? How exactly is that win/win?

Bryan works best in an underdog role (at least his current character does). Having the title sorta ruins that. Meantime, you can get Orton gigantic heel heat for taking the title from Bryan and build on the story that was already started between them, which can be a program that spans a couple of months. On top of that, it'd be a career resurrection for Orton, who has spent almost 2 years doing sweet fuck all. And let's face it-the roster is severely lacking in top heels right now. Creating another one is of pretty big importance.


----------



## Jammy

Yeah, Orton would get immense heat cashing in on Bryan's moment, plus it's obvious as the poster above mentioned, Bryan works best as the underdog, chasing the gold.

On paper he'll be a 1 time WWE champ, if he somehow beats Cena, and Orton cashes in and that means a lot.


----------



## Solomon88

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan works best in an underdog role (at least his current character does). Having the title sorta ruins that.


This. I'm a huge, huge Bryan Danielson mark but I'm sure they are going to milk this thing more since they don't see Bryan ever being a number one guy in WWE. Either Orton cashes in or Vince screws Bryan or both. This somewhst annoying YES chant was formed of appreciation and sympathy and this tale is going to continue.


----------



## Londrick

KO Bossy said:


> So...you want to fuck up yet another potential heel turn for Orton so that Bryan can hold onto the title? How exactly is that win/win?
> 
> Bryan works best in an underdog role (at least his current character does). Having the title sorta ruins that. Meantime, you can get Orton gigantic heel heat for taking the title from Bryan and build on the story that was already started between them, which can be a program that spans a couple of months. On top of that, it'd be a career resurrection for Orton, who has spent almost 2 years doing sweet fuck all. And let's face it-the roster is severely lacking in top heels right now. Creating another one is of pretty big importance.


Simple, Bryan's champ and Orton isn't. Don't see what's hard to grasp about that.


----------



## MrWalsh

Orton losing a cash in would kill him 
I mean he's already took a step back after the whole christian fiasco I'd shudder to think why he'd be okay with the reverse happening to him now


----------



## KO Bossy

Dunmer said:


> Simple, Bryan's champ and Orton isn't. Don't see what's hard to grasp about that.


You fail to grasp what a win/win is apparently.

Win/win is like Austin/Bret WM13. Bret wins the match, Austin passes out from blood loss and looks like a million bucks as the man who wouldn't quit. Both guys come out looking great.

Bryan wins the championship. Orton tries to cash in and fails, looking like a chump. Bryan wins, Orton loses. By your logic, Orton failing to cash in is somehow great for him, when it clearly isn't.

You're talking about Bryan being champion and staying champion as a win/win for someone who just wants him with the title period. If you're a Bryan mark, perhaps its win/win. For those who like Orton more, its not. And I've already pointed out that Bryan winning the title and becoming the new bench mark doesn't work for a character like Bryan who excels when he's trying to OVERCOME the odds, not becoming the odds. An Orton cash in would only get Bryan MORE over with the audience as a sympathetic figure, as well as establishing Orton as a top mega heel in an age where WWE is desperate for main event villains. Your idea has Bryan finally winning at the cost of all of Orton's momentum, when both can be achieved. You're just being purposely ignorant to that because its an outcome you personally don't want to see. You want the title and Bryan and that's that, while those of us who think toward the future are trying to map this out in a way that makes sense and will maximize the potential of everyone involved.

The reason you don't think its hard to grasp is because you aren't grasping it at all.


----------



## Londrick

KO Bossy said:


> You fail to grasp what a win/win is apparently.
> 
> Win/win is like Austin/Bret WM13. Bret wins the match, Austin passes out from blood loss and looks like a million bucks as the man who wouldn't quit. Both guys come out looking great.
> 
> Bryan wins the championship. Orton tries to cash in and fails, looking like a chump. Bryan wins, Orton loses. By your logic, Orton failing to cash in is somehow great for him, when it clearly isn't.
> 
> You're talking about Bryan being champion and staying champion as a win/win for someone who just wants him with the title period. If you're a Bryan mark, perhaps its win/win. For those who like Orton more, its not. And I've already pointed out that Bryan winning the title and becoming the new bench mark doesn't work for a character like Bryan who excels when he's trying to OVERCOME the odds, not becoming the odds. An Orton cash in would only get Bryan MORE over with the audience as a sympathetic figure, as well as establishing Orton as a top mega heel in an age where WWE is desperate for main event villains. Your idea has Bryan finally winning at the cost of all of Orton's momentum, when both can be achieved. You're just being purposely ignorant to that because its an outcome you personally don't want to see. You want the title and Bryan and that's that, while those of us who think toward the future are trying to map this out in a way that makes sense and will maximize the potential of everyone involved.
> 
> The reason you don't think its hard to grasp is because you aren't grasping it at all.


It's a win/win for me. Bryan gets the gold and I don't have to sit through a lubeless anal fisting session known as an Orton title reign.


----------



## KO Bossy

And you somehow have proof that a Bryan title reign will be better than an Orton one...how exactly?

Its going to be very amusing when this forum turns on Bryan. It'll happen at some point.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



THANOS said:


> Agreed 100%. Repped. Why do you have a red rep square? From what I've seen of your posts you're a great unbiased poster. I guess there are more jackasses on here then I originally thought.


Thanks. Unfortunately I have an obsessive hater named Medo. He doesn't like the fact that I said Cesaro is more enjoyable than ADR in the ring and even tho I said it as an opinion.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



Sonnen Says said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I have an obsessive hater named Medo. He doesn't like the fact that I said Cesaro is more enjoyable than ADR in the ring and even tho I said it as an opinion.


Cesaro IS more enjoyable in-ring than ADR, opinion or not, that's a fact. You'd have to have some pretty odd standards of what's entertaining in-ring to think the opposite of that.

Having said that, ADR is quite good in the ring for sure just not in the same class as Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins, and Zayn.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Anybody who thinks Bryan beating Orton trying to cash in is being too short sighted. Orton and Bryan managed to make a small, nothing feud really entertaining, imaigine what they could do with a proper storyline. IMO it should be Bryan beating Cena then Orton comes out with Vince and cashes in. Orton is the new corporate champion of Vinces wet dream (he could return to an upated version of his Legend Killer gimmick) and Bryan is the gutsy underdog. It could run all the way to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nostalgia

KO Bossy said:


> And you somehow have proof that a Bryan title reign will be better than an Orton one...how exactly?


He's a Bryan mark so he's going to enjoy a Bryan reign more than a Orton one.



KO Bossy said:


> Its going to be very amusing when this forum turns on Bryan. It'll happen at some point.


A few might, but by and large Bryan will remain crazy popular on here like he's always been. By far the number one IWC favorite on here.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: How Daniel Bryan could be elevated to Main Event.*



THANOS said:


> Cesaro IS more enjoyable in-ring than ADR, opinion or not, that's a fact. You'd have to have some pretty odd standards of what's entertaining in-ring to think the opposite of that.
> 
> Having said that, ADR is quite good in the ring for sure just not in the same class as Bryan, Cesaro, Rollins, and Zayn.


I know right but I guess some have an odd taste. Cesaro have been impressive from a long time ago and have put on great matches with wrestlers that are beneath him in the ring. I also cant wait to see his match against Zayn it been said to be a MOTY by fans in attendance. 

I know he's good but as you said it's not even an opinion when you think those guys are better.


----------



## AthenaMark

For those who like Orton more? I'm not sure if you get it but Orton is a failure. 9x champion or not, he's a ratings disaster and he'll NEVER, EVER matter on PPV. They brought back Lesnar before giving him a legit push at Mania..that's how much of a joke he is and you heard the reaction for Bryan at WM 29..he had that crowd going fucking nuts after a tag team title defense. He's legit and Blandy is old news. He's always been boring and he's not a difference maker..he's someone for girls to cheer for..someone of that twilight type of fanbase. That's it. Bryan and his ways has caught on with TNA and the other promotions around the world. What's going on right now with him? Should of been going on LAST year post WM 28..it's LONG overdue and Blandy is lucky he's been involved in the equation. Bryan is legit..merchandise wise and he's as over as anyone since Eddie Guerrero himself was alive. In truth, Orton is lucky he has a job in 2013 after all of his mishaps of yesteryear.


----------



## thaimasker

KO Bossy said:


> Its going to be very amusing when this forum turns on Bryan. It'll happen at some point.


 There is nothing that WWE will realistically do to F him up that bad and even then they will stand by bryan and blame the wwe for w/e changed.


----------



## PacoAwesome

KO Bossy said:


> And you somehow have proof that a Bryan title reign will be better than an Orton one...how exactly?
> 
> Its going to be very amusing when this forum turns on Bryan. It'll happen at some point.


Oh it will, you can trust me on that. The second Bryan has a legit WWE reign and overcomes the odds, people here are going to call him Rey Mysterio 2.0 and say he is worse than Cena. Only a select few die hard fans will still be backing him here when that happens.


----------



## thaimasker

Anyone beside me gonna force themselves through tonights total divas to see Bryans parts? lol


----------



## Londrick

Nostalgia said:


> He's a Bryan mark so he's going to enjoy a Bryan reign more than a Orton one.
> 
> 
> 
> A few might, but by and large Bryan will remain crazy popular on here like he's always been. By far the number one IWC favorite on here.


Not necessarily. I like Punk too but didn't care for his first WHC reign.



KO Bossy said:


> And you somehow have proof that a Bryan title reign will be better than an Orton one...how exactly?
> 
> Its going to be very amusing when this forum turns on Bryan. It'll happen at some point.


Bryan's a lot more entertaining so there's a great chance him having a reign is better than an Orton reign and I never cared for Orton's previous reigns.


----------



## Osize10

Bryan vs Cesaro 60 min iron man wwe title.

Everybody knows they want to see it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Osize10 said:


> Bryan vs Cesaro 60 min iron man wwe title.
> 
> Everybody knows they want to see it.


Nice, but would rather see him have one with Punk.


----------



## Da Silva

60 min matches all around, Cesaro, Punk, Rollins are all worthy


----------



## mblonde09

KO Bossy said:


> *You fail to grasp what a win/win is apparently.*
> 
> Win/win is like Austin/Bret WM13. Bret wins the match, Austin passes out from blood loss and looks like a million bucks as the man who wouldn't quit. Both guys come out looking great.
> 
> Bryan wins the championship. Orton tries to cash in and fails, looking like a chump. Bryan wins, Orton loses. By your logic, Orton failing to cash in is somehow great for him, when it clearly isn't.
> 
> You're talking about Bryan being champion and staying champion as a win/win for someone who just wants him with the title period. If you're a Bryan mark, perhaps its win/win. For those who like Orton more, its not. And I've already pointed out that Bryan winning the title and becoming the new bench mark doesn't work for a character like Bryan who excels when he's trying to OVERCOME the odds, not becoming the odds. An Orton cash in would only get Bryan MORE over with the audience as a sympathetic figure, as well as establishing Orton as a top mega heel in an age where WWE is desperate for main event villains. Your idea has Bryan finally winning at the cost of all of Orton's momentum, when both can be achieved. You're just being purposely ignorant to that because its an outcome you personally don't want to see. You want the title and Bryan and that's that, while those of us who think toward the future are trying to map this out in a way that makes sense and will maximize the potential of everyone involved.
> 
> The reason you don't think its hard to grasp is because you aren't grasping it at all.


I sure he's aware of the concept, but clearly - like me, he's just not interested in it. All he cares about is Bryan winning and not having to suffer through watching an Orton title run... which is more than understandable, 'cos that shit will be awful.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

KO Bossy said:


> So...you want to fuck up yet another potential heel turn for Orton so that Bryan can hold onto the title? How exactly is that win/win?


A successful cash-in ALONE doesn't make somebody a heel. Didn't for Punk when he cashed in on Hardy, he needed to spend another two months turning for it to work. Didn't work for Kane when he cashed in on Rey, he had to admit to attacking Undertaker for it to work. If Orton failed to cash in and then appeared on Raw the next night, he wouldn't come out to a universal chorus of boo's so it wouldn't be a real heel turn.

A better idea would be to have him punt Bryan (which is allowed in the WWE but only on special ocassions), either after his cash-in loss or in the main event of Raw the next night. Orton could EASILY lose the cash-in, turn heel and then challenge for the Belt again as a heel and win.

Winning AS a heel would be much more impactful than winning as a face and then turning heel. 

So picture a scenario like Bryan winning by small package, Orton cashes in, Bryan makes him tap or roll-up again only for Orton to attack him with a chair, RKO him on the chair and them punt him into oblivion. Biggest night of Bryan's career so it's a bonus for him, Orton becomes the biggest heel in the company and then the night night on Raw he cuts a promo on Bryan and why he's better and wants another shot on PPV. Maddox says no but Bryan, pissed off about being attacks, accepts and rematch is on for the next PPV.

Alternatively, Orton doesn't attack and the PPV ends with a celebrating Bryan and Orton surprised as hell. Raw main event is Bryan and Orton vs Shield (or some other heel tag team), the show ends with Orton RKOing Bryan in the ring and leaving him to get destroyed by the Shield. Shield win and leave, Orton comes back to punt him and boom, feud solidified with Orton as a super heel.

Better "super heel Orton" rather than "Boring Hasnt-Won-A-Belt-Or-Been-Intimidating-In-2-Years Orton".


----------



## jzieg2313

The BoogeyMan said:


> A successful cash-in ALONE doesn't make somebody a heel. Didn't for Punk when he cashed in on Hardy, he needed to spend another two months turning for it to work. Didn't work for Kane when he cashed in on Rey, he had to admit to attacking Undertaker for it to work. If Orton failed to cash in and then appeared on Raw the next night, he wouldn't come out to a universal chorus of boo's so it wouldn't be a real heel turn.
> 
> A better idea would be to have him punt Bryan (which is allowed in the WWE but only on special ocassions), either after his cash-in loss or in the main event of Raw the next night. Orton could EASILY lose the cash-in, turn heel and then challenge for the Belt again as a heel and win.
> 
> Winning AS a heel would be much more impactful than winning as a face and then turning heel.
> 
> So picture a scenario like Bryan winning by small package, Orton cashes in, Bryan makes him tap or roll-up again only for Orton to attack him with a chair, RKO him on the chair and them punt him into oblivion. Biggest night of Bryan's career so it's a bonus for him, Orton becomes the biggest heel in the company and then the night night on Raw he cuts a promo on Bryan and why he's better and wants another shot on PPV. Maddox says no but Bryan, pissed off about being attacks, accepts and rematch is on for the next PPV.
> 
> Alternatively, Orton doesn't attack and the PPV ends with a celebrating Bryan and Orton surprised as hell. Raw main event is Bryan and Orton vs Shield (or some other heel tag team), the show ends with Orton RKOing Bryan in the ring and leaving him to get destroyed by the Shield. Shield win and leave, Orton comes back to punt him and boom, feud solidified with Orton as a super heel.
> 
> Better "super heel Orton" rather than "Boring Hasnt-Won-A-Belt-Or-Been-Intimidating-In-2-Years Orton".


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bySPPZvcnXo


----------



## Osize10

Bryan vs his shadow 60 min


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

Slowhand said:


> Nice, but would rather see him have one with Punk.


:homer


----------



## birthday_massacre

KO Bossy said:


> So...you want to fuck up yet another potential heel turn for Orton so that Bryan can hold onto the title? How exactly is that win/win?
> 
> Bryan works best in an underdog role (at least his current character does). Having the title sorta ruins that. Meantime, you can get Orton gigantic heel heat for taking the title from Bryan and build on the story that was already started between them, which can be a program that spans a couple of months. On top of that, it'd be a career resurrection for Orton, who has spent almost 2 years doing sweet fuck all. And let's face it-the roster is severely lacking in top heels right now. Creating another one is of pretty big importance.


I agree, the way to do it is to have Daniel Bryan beat Cena at SS for the title then have Orton come down and cash in MITB turning him heel.

That way you can build a feud up with DB and Orton and then in a few months have DB finally beat Orton for the title.

That is a win win because it would build up Orton as a great heel WWE champion and also make DB even more popular because he was so close to reaching his dream as being WWE champion (which he would get for a few minutes) only to have it taken away from him.

IF people think DB is popular now, just think about much more popular he would get after doing that. The end game would be DB beating Orton down the road for the title and getting a nice title reign.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

jzieg2313 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bySPPZvcnXo


Oh. A youtube link. Cool.


----------



## Duke Silver

I agree. Considering how invested the crowd are in Bryan at the moment, you've got to think that Orton cashing in at Summerslam would generate a fair amount of heat. Especially if Orton puts Bryan down after stealing the title. Which would reinforce Bryan's connection with the crowd, and enhance the moment when he does eventually win the belt back [from Orton].

Instantly, from that moment, you've got a strong heel champion, a redhot underdog babyface looking for revenge (a role that Bryan plays incredibly well) and a fresh, potentially great main-event feud. They've even got a back-story to build from. 

As a fan, it's a little harder to accept - knowing that Bryan might not win the WWE Championship again - but if the plan came to fruition, it's got the potential to be the best WWE title storyline since Punk/Cena MITB.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

You all keep saying there's going to be a Bryan and Orton feud so you all think Cena is going to vanish into thin air? Come on now, You all know how this ends. Cena defeats Bryan, Orton cashes in on Cena, and then we have a Orton vs. Cena feud for the 1000th time.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I hope when Bryan faces Cena he goes bak to his mat game. His current Chris Sabin attacks are popping the crowd but I love it more when he stretches the crap out of his opponents on the mat.


----------



## ecabney

2ndComingY2J said:


> You all keep saying there's going to be a Bryan and Orton feud so you all think Cena is going to vanish into thin air? Come on now, You all know how this ends. Cena defeats Bryan, Orton cashes in on Cena, and then we have a Orton vs. Cena feud for the 1000th time.


Nah, no time for a Cena/Orton feud. The E needs to start building towards that inevitable Cena/Taker match at this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

2ndComingY2J said:


> You all keep saying there's going to be a Bryan and Orton feud so you all think Cena is going to vanish into thin air? Come on now, You all know how this ends. Cena defeats Bryan, Orton cashes in on Cena, and then we have a Orton vs. Cena feud for the 1000th time.


Cena tends to spend more time away from the Title after WrestleMania.

Sure Cena's got to do something but there's a whole roster of guys there he can feud with. Over the past few years he's had non-Title feuds with The Shield (which could open back up), Kane, Big Show, The Rock (the first match was non-Title), Dolph Ziggler and Brock Lesnar. Barring the Lesnar feud, all of these lasted like 3 months each. Cena doesn't monopolise the Title scene as much as we'd like to think.

There's all the possibility in the world that the Title scene could be Bryan/Orton (or even all three of them) post-Summerslam.


----------



## NO!

What I would do:

- Wyatt defeats Kane in a match at Summerslam. After the match, Kane's behavior is very peculiar. You see a "two face" sort of character but with Kane. It'll make people want to see Raw the next night to see what it was all about.

- Bryan wins the title from Cena in the main event of Summerslam. 

- The next night on Raw, while Bryan is competing in the main event against someone (possibly a rematch with Cena), that static effect that interrupts everything before the Wyatt's make an appearance pops up on the screen and the lights go out. Bizarre footage starts playing on the titan tron. When the lights come back on, John Cena is nowhere to be seen and Kane is in the ring. He unloads a vicious attack on his former partner and hits a rare tombstone. As Kane leaves, Orton's music hits as he successfully cashes in to become the WWE champion, followed by a heel turn.

- Orton defends the title at Night of Champions in a Fatal 4-Way against Bryan, Cena, and Kane. Everyone looks good here, you get a good match, a fresh and intriguing story line, and the Wyatt Family gets exposure by slightly being involved in the main program.

- Bryan finally gets his chance to get revenge on Orton at Wrestlemania. When Triple H and Vince McMahon agree to have a match at Wrestlemania to determine who controls the WWE, they must each choose one guy on the roster to represent them. Vince chooses former WWE champion, Randy Orton. Triple H then chooses Daniel Bryan. I know it's not for the title, but you still have something really important on the line.

Just something I thought of. I'm not sure if the whole thing would translate well though...


----------



## birthday_massacre

2ndComingY2J said:


> You all keep saying there's going to be a Bryan and Orton feud so you all think Cena is going to vanish into thin air? Come on now, You all know how this ends. Cena defeats Bryan, Orton cashes in on Cena, and then we have a Orton vs. Cena feud for the 1000th time.


It should go like this.

DB beats Cena at SS, then Orton turns heel and cashes in MITB on DB the same night.

DB and Orton feud for a few months then at Survivor Series DB finally beats Orton for the title. 

DB keeps the WWE title until WM where he faces Cena and of course Cena wins back the WWE title.

Cena can have tons of feuds without having the title. He is the one guy in the company that can still be THE GUY and not have the title.


----------



## eflat2130

*Bryan's Push*

Has it crossed anyone's mind that Bryan is getting this push because of maybe, just maybe his new found relationship with John Cena and the Bella's and to help push the Total Diva's tv show. God I hope this isn't true but we all know what the WWE will do to promote. Just look at the commercials for the tv show and all you see is the Bella's and Cena and Bryan. Makes me wonder how much of Cena's politics went into Bryan's huge push.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Daniel Bryan is getting a push because he deserves it.He is the best wrestler on the planet and is getting insane reactions from the crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Bryan's Push*

The conspiracy theorists will say Bryan's push is partly due to him dating a twin while the other WWE champ is dating the other one :cena5


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Probably. That makes more sense than his crowd reaction since he's been getting that for over a year with no progress.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Bryan's Push*

You know, I don't believe that, for a second, Cena's politics are the main reason, but I will say this:

Around the time when Cena was revealed to be dating Nikki, Daniel Bryan stopped riding with Ryback, his longtime road buddy. Since then, the only one you supposedly hear DB being friends with is Cena (of course, through their twin girlfriends).

Another thing that's weird is how Punk made Cena's acquaintance as well right before he actually went through the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Pretty much. 

Hopefully it'll be over soon. Doesn't belong in the main event.


----------



## messi

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Yes absolutely I believe that 100%. Like another guy already mentioned that he has been getting these reactions all the time so it doesn't really make much sense. But either way Bryan deserves it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bryan's Push*



bruno lemat said:


> Not in the ring but is more charismatic than 2012.In 2010 he isn't talking but now he put a great promo.*Each years daniel bryan progress in the mic*.


Well, he'll be decent in about 12 years then.


----------



## tor187

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Chan Hung said:


> The conspiracy theorists will say Bryan's push is partly due to him dating a twin while the other WWE champ is dating the other one :cena5


I agree with the majority of people here that believe that Bryan got his push due to crowd reactions but it certainly doesn't hurt that Bryan is dating Cena's GF's twin sister.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan

*Re: Bryan's Push*

IMHO, the crowd reaction is a fad and will likely abate eventually. In my over thirty years of watching wrestling I have seen this happen numerous times. Bryan may end up proving me and a lot of others wrong but I just don't see him as a longterm main event wrestler.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Bryan is kliq-ed up so he knows how to politic his way to the top. Plus he's getting Austin Level pops every week, so that doesn't hurt.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be over soon. Doesn't belong in the main event.


And Punk does? Come on man, He's be getting as big reactions as Punk for the last few months.He's WWE's best in ring worker too. Crazy isn't it Talent is the reason he's getting a push.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he'll be decent in about 12 years then.


Say's the man who likes Wade barret and Damian Sandow, who come out to crickets. Well down Pyro.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Bryan's Push*

ummm do you hear the crowd whenever his music starts or whenever he is wrestling? I think thats why he is getting pushed not because of Cena or some reality show.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he'll be decent in about 12 years then.


Oh come one man, there is one thing if you don´t like the guy, but to just say he sucks in the ring...thats just wrong.



SoupBro said:


> ummm do you hear the crowd whenever his music starts or whenever he is wrestling? I think thats why he is getting pushed not because of Cena or some reality show.


Shhhhhh, let the kids make up conspiracy theories about Cena. They can´t sleep if they don´t.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be over soon. *Doesn't belong in the main event.*


He's one of the most charismatic wrestlers currently working. Of course he belongs in the main event


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bryan's Push*



hardyorton said:


> Say's the man who likes Wade barret and Damian Sandow, who come out to crickets. Well down Pyro.


Sandow has been in the WWE for ONE YEAR and is only now getting ANYTHING resembling a push, and everyone is praising him for it. Shut up already.



FredForeskinn said:


> Oh come one man, there is one thing if you don´t like the guy, but to just say he sucks in the ring...thats just wrong.


Oh, is that what I said? I could've sworn we were talking about mic work.....


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, is that what I said? I could've sworn we were talking about mic work.....


ok my bad , and yeh, he got loads to improve there.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Plus Bryan was getting pushed way before his ties with Cena(The focal point of NXT, MITB,WHC,feud with Punk, Team Hell No stuff).


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Bryan's Push*

He's the best ring worker in North America and has been for sometime. There's a bunch of better mic workers on the roster but who gives a shit if he still gets the amazing reactions that he does? The people obviously see something in him that they love. Which is basically all that matters. You don't have to be the most intimidating or serious character. Hell, if Santino had pinned Bryan for the WHC at EC 2012 he'd have gotten the pop of the year.

All that matters is that the crowd loves him.

But he's probably cliqued up and good with politics too so that helps.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Bryan's Push*

The fact that he gets some of the biggest reactions of anyone in the company present day is enough reason to justify his push to the main event level. I do think if it weren't for the Total Divas show premiering this month though that they may have held off on his push even longer since they'd probably want Cena to keep the belt longer than just August (unless, of course, Cena wins, but that'd be retarded.)


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Bryan's Push*

I'm sure it doesn't hurt that he's having foursomes with Cena.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Bryan's Push*

The show does come on RIGHT after RAW. Time slots and $$$ are everything. Now, getting Bryan marks to admit that this is even 1/16th of the reason for his push is another story. 

I, however, find it impossible to not attribute at least SOME of the new show to it.


----------



## NO!

birthday_massacre said:


> It should go like this.
> 
> DB beats Cena at SS, then Orton turns heel and cashes in MITB on DB the same night.
> 
> DB and Orton feud for a few months then at Survivor Series DB finally beats Orton for the title.
> 
> DB keeps the WWE title until WM where he faces Cena and of course Cena wins back the WWE title.
> 
> Cena can have tons of feuds without having the title. He is the one guy in the company that can still be THE GUY and not have the title.


I feel like what this would do in the long run is give Bryan a few insignificant reigns and Cena wins the most valuable match yet again. We'd go right back to square one.


----------



## Londrick

birthday_massacre said:


> It should go like this.
> 
> DB beats Cena at SS, then Orton turns heel and cashes in MITB on DB the same night.
> 
> DB and Orton feud for a few months then at Survivor Series DB finally beats Orton for the title.
> 
> DB keeps the WWE title until WM where he faces Cena and of course Cena wins back the WWE title.
> 
> Cena can have tons of feuds without having the title. He is the one guy in the company that can still be THE GUY and not have the title.


:ti

Bryan's not walking in WM as WWE Champ. It's gonna be either HHH, Cena, Punk, Taker, Rock or Lesnar walking in as champ. No one else stands a chance if all 6 of those guys are gonna be at WM.


----------



## hardyorton

NO! said:


> What I would do:
> 
> - Wyatt defeats Kane in a match at Summerslam. After the match, Kane's behavior is very peculiar. You see a "two face" sort of character but with Kane. It'll make people want to see Raw the next night to see what it was all about.
> 
> - Bryan wins the title from Cena in the main event of Summerslam.
> 
> - The next night on Raw, while Bryan is competing in the main event against someone (possibly a rematch with Cena), that static effect that interrupts everything before the Wyatt's make an appearance pops up on the screen and the lights go out. Bizarre footage starts playing on the titan tron. When the lights come back on, John Cena is nowhere to be seen and Kane is in the ring. He unloads a vicious attack on his former partner and hits a rare tombstone. As Kane leaves, Orton's music hits as he successfully cashes in to become the WWE champion, followed by a heel turn.
> 
> - Orton defends the title at Night of Champions in a Fatal 4-Way against Bryan, Cena, and Kane. Everyone looks good here, you get a good match, a fresh and intriguing story line, and the Wyatt Family gets exposure by slightly being involved in the main program.
> 
> - Bryan finally gets his chance to get revenge on Orton at Wrestlemania. When Triple H and Vince McMahon agree to have a match at Wrestlemania to determine who controls the WWE, they must each choose one guy on the roster to represent them. Vince chooses former WWE champion, Randy Orton. Triple H then chooses Daniel Bryan. I know it's not for the title, but you still have something really important on the line.
> 
> Just something I thought of. I'm not sure if the whole thing would translate well though...


I don't like the wrestling Orton at WM30, if it's not for the title. It means nothing really in the end cause he's beaten Orton clean already. If he's to beat Orton it's got to be for winning the title back for me. No more Feuds with Kane either, it's a step back.


----------



## hardyorton

NO! said:


> I feel like what this would do in the long run is give Bryan a few insignificant reigns and Cena wins the most valuable match yet again. We'd go right back to square one.


I don't think Cena winning the title back does anyone any good. But I don't agree with No! either of him losing the title the night after SS then not winning it back but only getting a fight with Orton at WM30 to get his payback kinda sucks too. I think have Vince screw him over, telling him he never get a WWE title shot ever again. Come Royal Rumble time from been in the ring from the start Bryan beats the odds and wins the RR. Vince tries to make sure Bryan doesn't get into WM30 by putting him in the most dangerous matches like the Elimation chamber and having Heel's beat him down. Say Orton is still Heel Champion unbeatable Bryan comes out bullish and angry as hell say's he face Orton at Wm30. Vince say's no chance in hell. Triple H comes out and say's the match will go ahead. Leading Vince and Triple H feuding. Bryan come WM30 fights Orton, Vince tries his best to screw Bryan out of the match but Bryan's fighting sprit wins out and in the middle of the ring Bryan makes Orton tap out.


----------



## La Parka

*Re: Bryan's Push*

I don't think so. The crowd was basically begging for Cena to pick Bryan.


----------



## AthenaMark

Cena win the belt at Mania? Why the fuck would you want to see that? Lol


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Bryan's Push*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Sandow has been in the WWE for ONE YEAR and is only now getting ANYTHING resembling a push*, and everyone is praising him for it. Shut up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is that what I said? I could've sworn we were talking about mic work.....


I think I misunderstood this. Sandow has been around a long time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

NO! said:


> I feel like what this would do in the long run is give Bryan a few insignificant reigns and Cena wins the most valuable match yet again. We'd go right back to square one.


I am all for putting DB over Cena at WM with DB retaining but what I said is what I think Vince will do, no what I want him to do.

what I want would be for DB to beat Cena at SS then let Orton cash in the title at lets say survivor series, then let DB win it back at WM since DB would win the royal rumble from Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dunmer said:


> :ti
> 
> Bryan's not walking in WM as WWE Champ. It's gonna be either HHH, Cena, Punk, Taker, Rock or Lesnar walking in as champ. No one else stands a chance if all 6 of those guys are gonna be at WM.


Why would the HHH ever put the title on HHH? You want to talk about laughable. The same can be said for the rock, taker or Lesnar. There is no way the WWE puts the title on a part timer again. The UT wrestlers like once a year, no way he would ever get the WWE title again unless it wins it as WM then retires the next night on Raw.

lesnar will never get the WWE title since he only shows up to like one Raw a month and just about every other PPV. That would not work. The Rock? really? We probably saw his last match in the WWE esp after he got injuried in his last match that almost screwed him over in his movie role.

DB makes way more sense of going into WM as WWE as any of those guys. And if the WWE wants a new top guy DB is the guy. Punk and Cena are already top guys. DB is the perfect choice and he is the most over guy in the WWE.

You could have said the same thing about HBK before Austin made HBK a top star in the WWE by putting him over.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bryan's Push*

It's got to have _something_ to do with it - too much of a coincidence, otherwise.


ecabney said:


> Bryan is kliq-ed up so he knows how to politic his way to the top. Plus he's getting *Austin Level pops every week*, so that doesn't hurt.


No he isn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Bryan's Push*



eflat2130 said:


> Has it crossed anyone's mind that Bryan is getting this push because of maybe, just maybe his new found relationship with John Cena and the Bella's and to help push the Total Diva's tv show. God I hope this isn't true but we all know what the WWE will do to promote. Just look at the commercials for the tv show and all you see is the Bella's and Cena and Bryan. Makes me wonder how much of Cena's politics went into Bryan's huge push.


Or maybe its because HHH is running things now and he is buddies with HBK since HBK helped train Daniel Bryan. If HBK told HHH hey this Bryan Danielson guy is really great, you should give him a shot, I am pretty sure HHH would back DB.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Bryan's Push*

I've started to point this own that the IWC's darling is kliqed up with the IWC's antichrist and is getting the biggest push of his career. I honestly think it does have something to do with it, but no body can really deny Daniel Bryan's talent. In many entertainment industries it's not WHAT you know, but WHO you know. People won't complain about it because it's Daniel Bryan... but next time a thread about HHH banging Stephanie or hanging with Shawn or anything remember that your favorite guy is spending X-Mas with John Cena.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Bryan's Push*

He was getting over anyway, but a connection with John Cena can only be beneficial.


----------



## KO Bossy

birthday_massacre said:


> You could have said the same thing about HBK before Austin made HBK a top star in the WWE by putting him over.


:vince4


----------



## jamal.

Short and simple....Punk vs Bryan for the WWE title at WM30 as the main event.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Its because they are hoping by using Bryan in a certain way as it pertains to the build up between him & Cena, that some of his popularity will rub off on Cena.

Thats really the only reason, cause of how over he is. His "push" will be short-lived (over when Orton wins at Summerslam) then who knows what he does.


----------



## VGooBUG

jamal. said:


> Short and simple....Punk vs Bryan for the WWE title at WM30 as the main event.


...and the buys drop tremendously if thats the main event. They better hope rock is back for them or the buys will drop pretty bad


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Bryan's Push*

They seem to do that a lot with Cena. Whenever they run out of ways to get Cena cheered by the live audience, they involve him in some angle with the hottest star on the roster, and let Cena acknowledge them or defend their honor or praise them to get some cheap cheers.

See CM Punk, Zack Ryder and now Daniel Bryan.


----------



## hardyorton

VGooBUG said:


> ...and the buys drop tremendously if thats the main event. They better hope rock is back for them or the buys will drop pretty bad


Have your Rock's big up the Buy rates and your Punk/Bryan steal the show cause I tell you something that match would steal the show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

After tonight's RAW, I'm not liking how where feud is going. At this point, Bryan HAS to win at Summerslam and win the title (CLEAN) from Cena or else this build up and him being the underdog doesn't mean SHIT if he is just going to be fed by Cena. Look at tonight's RAW. Vince and Maddox are discrediting his chances at Summerslam. Bryan asks Cena if he claimed that Bryan was "easy" but Cena bulked up to him as if he was accused as a liar and made Bryan look SMALL. Bryan beats Kane by a fluke roll up and STILL gets chokeslammed. Bryan holds the belt at the end doing the YES chant and yet Cena snatches it from him. Despite last week of Bryan looking like a badass, all those three opponents aren't Cena and the only way Bryan has been built up has been doing YES in front of him and being harshly criticized by all involved. Bryan has to win or he looks like a chump and all the doubts were legit. Cena will recover if he loses. I really can't say the same for Bryan.


----------



## Mr. I

VGooBUG said:


> ...and the buys drop tremendously if thats the main event. They better hope rock is back for them or the buys will drop pretty bad


Or...how about you stop with the band-aids and quick fixes and instead of bringing in a part-timer to have the spotlight over your regular talent, you make an actual mighty effort to build your regular talent into drawing stars?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Bryan's Push*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Daniel Bryan is getting a push because he deserves it.He is the best wrestler on the planet and is getting insane reactions from the crowd.


Correct answer


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Bryan's Push*



bruno lemat said:


> Sandow will lose is money in the bank contract againts cody rhodes and is a god on the mic but his match is very boring,*Daniel bryan has a good mic skill and in the ring his the third best wrestler(after stone cold and bret).*
> Sandow<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Bryan


Is that the only thing you can say?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Bryan's Push*



RebelArch86 said:


> I think I misunderstood this. Sandow has been around a long time.


This character has existed on WWE television for one year, it doesn't matter how long the actual guy behind him has been wrestling.


----------



## JoshVanDam

*D Bryan's Direction*

I don't know about you guys but I think it's a stroke of genius having Vince play the part of 'keeping Bryan down'. The best part of Bryan's character is his underdog story. I'm thinking Bryan is going to either win the title from Cena and have Orton immediately cash in or somehow get screwed out of it at Summerslam by Vince, setting up a HHH verse Vince right up until Wrestlemania. I'm getting the feeling that this wrestlemania will revolve around the 'changing of the guard' for the next generation of wrestlers. It would be amazing to see Bryan get the win cleanly at Wrestlemania for the WWE title against Cena a la Shawn Michaels boyhood dream style. 

What do you guys think? Where do you see Bryan heading towards Wrestlemania 30...


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

I predict they will do a screwjob finish at Summerslam with Triple H screwing over John Cena. Daniel Bryan will be the corporate champion for Triple H.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

John Cena=Turns heel and becomes Corporate Champion

HHH=The boss who aligns with Cena believing it's good for HIS company

Daniel Bryan=The biggest babyface


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Or...how about you stop with the band-aids and quick fixes and instead of bringing in a part-timer to have the spotlight over your regular talent, you make an actual mighty effort to build your regular talent into drawing stars?


Exactly. A lot of people on here don't understand business. Using guys like the Rock and having them only work with other part-timers or already made guys like Cena does nothing for the long-term growth of the company. It's exactly like borrowing huge loans from the bank just to help cover your short term costs and end with a big short-term profit, instead of using them to grow the company through expansion/target marketing/advertising/product development/etc.

You're bang on when you say it's a band aid fix, because none of the non-megastars are getting over from this, other than Cena and, recently, Punk.


----------



## TakeTwo

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> John Cena=*Turns heel* and becomes Corporate Champion
> 
> HHH=The boss who aligns with Cena believing it's good for HIS company
> 
> Daniel Bryan=The biggest babyface


:busta

No. Cena doesn't turn heel at Summerslam, there is no way. 

It'll be interesting to see if Bryan will be involved at Wrestlemania 30 for the WWE title. I think we'll definitely have Cena vs Orton, but maybe Bryan will be thrown in there as well. We'll have a much clearer picture once Summerslam is over.

Also, I'm fairly certain there is a Daniel Bryan discussion there. Probably best to take this there.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

HHH screws Cena out of the title and Cena gets more "Intense" 

Dude aint turning heel over nothing.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

How many friggin' Bryan threads do we need?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*



mblonde09 said:


> How many friggin' Bryan threads do we need?


Haven't you heard, he's the greatest thing to ever happen to anything anywhere.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*



mblonde09 said:


> How many friggin' Bryan threads do we need?





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Haven't you heard, he's the greatest thing to ever happen to anything anywhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

Have to admit, the McMahon involvement has definitely made this program alittle bit more interesting. Before the program started, I wouldn't of thought I would ever have said that.


----------



## RatedR10

The way the entire thing is being built, I can't see how Daniel Bryan DOESN'T win the WWE title at Summerslam. It'll mean that much more with the way he's being treated by the McMahons and all that.


----------



## HoHo

*Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*










It seems the McMahon does it again, as I heard last night Stephanie putting the idea of, why not give Daniel Bryan a Corporate make over? So next week, the McMahon/Helmsley will try to change one of their biggest stars like they tried in Austin so many years ago, and how did that turn out? Austin ripping up a nice suit, and punching Vince in his grapefruits, but seeing on how Daniel Bryan is being treated..as the ultimate underdog. It makes me wonder if this is a plan all along?Let me explain, next week I see Daniel Bryan being threatened to shave his beard, wear a suit, say more than one word than yes or no, to act like the Champion they want for their Company.Daniel Bryan rips up the suit and screams out no..no...no pissing off Vince even more going into Summerslam.Now I thought would WWE be willing for D-Bry to go heel, with him screwing over Cena out of no where, hugging Vince and getting in good spirits with Stephanie, but maybe not Triple H? Remember the Rock was soaring and soaring leading to his heel turn in the finals of the deadly games tournament for the WWE Championship, and no one saw that coming.With every second I see the McMahons on TV, makes me wonder will we see some shady business in that match? Now seeing Daniel Bryan as a heel, corporate like..would be interesting to see.Maybe the 5 count spot would come back, and D-Bry telling the fans, I suckered everyone..to hold this.This would make him a mega star, not only joining up with Stephanie and Vince, but turning heel on Cena, after he is sticking up for him on TV, you just raised the importance of the matches with the WWE Championship on the line.So what you guys think, Daniel Bryan suckering us in?​


----------



## Obese Turtle

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

Possible. But not probable. IF we get a "corporate champ", it'll be Randy Orton.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

I think he will be like Stone Cold. For me, it will be more like he accept but everytime they try to do something, he is angry because that's stupid, it's not him and in the end, things are going to be worse and worse between Vince who wants Daniel to do what he wants and I can see Daniel doing what he shouldn't, that means putting the chairman in his place with a nice kick


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

time to shave the beard.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*



Obese Turtle said:


> Possible. But not probable. IF we get a "corporate champ", it'll be Randy Orton.


A corporate champion for the ages, a man we can truly look up to and be proud of.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

I guess it's possible it could happen, but I would rather it didn't, I think a Daniel Bryan heel turn at this point would be a mistake.


----------



## ShadowCat

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

Daniel Bryan should NEVER shave his beard period!!


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

Yeah they want to move forward with Cena vs Bryan as a face vs face confrontation but I doubt the fans will play it that way.
Bryan will get cheered and cena will get booed 
Better to make Cena the corporate shill since it also reflects what he really is outside the WWE


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

I think it would be better for it to rebel against him, have Orton steal the title away from him at SummerSlam and make Orton the corporate champion since he is pretty much the perfect wresler looks wise for Vince.

Then at Survivor Series Bryan wins the title back from Orton and gets a nice title reign.

I would say a surprise return at the Rumnble and a win at Wrestlemania would be the best choice but I don't know if being off TV for so long wouldn't hurt him a lot.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

*Bryan is the new Foley*

After watching the rise D-Bry I'm convinced that creative has dusted off an old playbook from late 1998, "The Rise of Foley".

The Similarities are astounding...

-The fans get behind Bryan because he is charismatic, entertaining, an excellent storyteller/performer, an underdog, and an "every man". (Yes I know he is a better "wrestler", but WWE is no longer a wrestling company.)

-Vince can't stand the idea of someone like "him" representing HIS company, BUT wants the title off of Cena (Austin).

-Daniel Bryan to get a Corporate Makeover?

-Tags with Kane and wins Tag Titles (Okay, I know that's a stretch lol)

-If the reports are true I feel...

- Bryan will win the title from Cena, only to lose it to someone who is as Vince put it, "More like HHH" (Orton). Bryan will then chase Orton for the rest of the year, possibly winning it back at some point. By Royal Rumble Orton will be champion again and head towards WM to face Cena. Perhaps Bryan will be involved in a 3way Dance, like Foley was supposed to be in WM 15 until HBK put his 2 cents in.


----------



## sharp1398

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*

I'm with you so long as it doesn't lead to another "McMahon in every corner." Strangely enough, I didn't notice the parallels, but not it seems pretty apparent. I hope DB gets more of an opportunity to be a face of the company. Foley was a top guy, but never really above Austin, The Rock, or Triple H.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*

No. For one thing Bryan is not as charismatic or loveable as Foley, and Foley's ascension was a genuine feel-good story. Bryan's already been given a world championship, and WWE title shots, and his "rise" is certainly not as captivating as Foley's was. Foley also didn't have or need to rely on a crowd chant, that is annoying as fuck.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



mblonde09 said:


> No. For one thing Bryan is not as charismatic or loveable as Foley, and Foley's ascension was a genuine feel-good story. Bryan's already been given a world championship, and WWE title shots, and his "rise" is certainly not as captivating as Foley's was. Foley also didn't have or need to rely on a crowd chant, that is annoying as fuck.


Someone is mad that the streets have selected Bryan Based God over CM TRAP

Bryan isn't as lovable as Foley, yet the crowd and the 18-34 demographic feels otherwise.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*

You don't turn Bryan heel with the way the crowd is getting behind him, it would be a horrible decision.


----------



## sharp1398

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



mblonde09 said:


> No. For one thing Bryan is not as charismatic or loveable as Foley, and Foley's ascension was a genuine feel-good story. Bryan's already been given a world championship, and WWE title shots, and his "rise" is certainly not as captivating as Foley's was. Foley also didn't have or need to rely on a crowd chant, that is annoying as fuck.


Someone's not a Bryan fan. It's not to late to become one. :


----------



## tor187

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*

I agree with most of what you said but do you really think Bryan is capable of headlining a WrestleMania? I know Miz headlined but people only bought that show because of the Rock.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*

He can if he is in the ring with Cena and Orton.


----------



## GillbergReturns

I get what you're saying but Vince is old, Cena is no Austin, and Orton is no Rock. They need to create their own paths.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



sharp1398 said:


> *I'm with you so long as it doesn't lead to another "McMahon in every corner*." Strangely enough, I didn't notice the parallels, but not it seems pretty apparent. I hope DB gets more of an opportunity to be a face of the company. Foley was a top guy, but never really above Austin, The Rock, or Triple H.


If this storyline between Vince, Steph and Triple H is anything to go by, come Wrestlmania there may be a match with a McMahon in each corner. Maybe not a 4 way, but I wouldn't be surprised if Daniel Bryan is HHH/Steph's pick and his opponent is Vince's pick. 



mblonde09 said:


> No. For one thing Bryan is not as charismatic or loveable as Foley, and Foley's ascension was a genuine feel-good story. Bryan's already been given a world championship, and WWE title shots, and his "rise" is certainly not as captivating as Foley's was. *Foley also didn't have or need to rely on a crowd chant, that is annoying as fuck*.


As much as I like Foley he did have to rely on cheap pops in his promos an awful lot. So while he didn't have an annoying chant, he did rely on on a gimmick during his promos. But i'm not complaining, Foley is one of the best promo cutters of all time, and he connected with the crowd. But do does Bryan.

Anyway, I can see the similarities between them but Foley had it much worse then Bryan and it was a lot more happier moment when he won the WWE title, then it will when Bryan. Bryan can at least attest to the fact that he is wrestling during a time when it is not uncommon for a small guy to win a world title. Foley wrestled during a time when looks were a very big deal. Foley never had the look of a main event star and was looked down on most of his career. He came from rags to riches and finally achieved his ultimate goal when others at the time couldn't. Bryan's will be good though.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*



ShadowCat said:


> Daniel Bryan should NEVER shave his beard period!!


It's the glue that holds WWE together. If he shaves, WWE are fucked.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



EvenflowDDT82 said:


> After watching the rise D-Bry I'm convinced that creative has dusted off an old playbook from late 1998, "The Rise of Foley".
> 
> The Similarities are astounding...
> 
> -The fans get behind Bryan because he is charismatic, entertaining, an excellent storyteller/performer, an underdog, and an "every man". (Yes I know he is a better "wrestler", but WWE is no longer a wrestling company.)
> 
> -Vince can't stand the idea of someone like "him" representing HIS company, BUT wants the title off of Cena (Austin).
> 
> -Daniel Bryan to get a Corporate Makeover?
> 
> -Tags with Kane and wins Tag Titles (Okay, I know that's a stretch lol)
> 
> -If the reports are true I feel...
> 
> - Bryan will win the title from Cena, only to lose it to someone who is as Vince put it, "More like HHH" (Orton). Bryan will then chase Orton for the rest of the year, possibly winning it back at some point. By Royal Rumble Orton will be champion again and head towards WM to face Cena. Perhaps Bryan will be involved in a 3way Dance, like Foley was supposed to be in WM 15 until HBK put his 2 cents in.


 doesnt this tell you that daniel bryan is only going to win because vince screwed cena, then randy cashes in on daniel bryan for the proper champ? I dont want that to happen at all


----------



## Rock-Bottom

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



VGooBUG said:


> doesnt this tell you that daniel bryan is only going to win because vince screwed cena, then randy cashes in on daniel bryan for the proper champ? I dont want that to happen at all


this would be awesome


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



Rock-Bottom said:


> this would be awesome


so....you dont want daniel bryan to beat cena clean, and you dont want him to hold the title? Do you not like d bry enough to have him beat cena clean?


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Corporate Daniel Bryan?[Contains Spoilers]*



Dunmer said:


> It's the glue that holds WWE together. If he shaves, WWE are fucked.


I'm pretty sure there's something in the Bible about this too...


----------



## Medo

*I am starting to be a big Bryan fan*


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



sharp1398 said:


> Someone's not a Bryan fan. It's not to late to become one. :


Actually, I am a fan - just not a superfan.


----------



## Osize10

Just watched total divas episode 1. 

1/10...not enough Daniel Bryan. WTF


----------



## Rock-Bottom

*Re: Bryan is the new Foley*



VGooBUG said:


> so....you dont want daniel bryan to beat cena clean, and you dont want him to hold the title? Do you not like d bry enough to have him beat cena clean?


Nah, i don't dislike Bryan.

In fact i would love to see him beat Cena in any fashion.

... I just like heel Orton as champ better than Bryan.


----------



## Barry_O

I am a big Bryan fan and would be the happiest person in the world if he beat Cena at SS.

That said, couple of things to say.

1. *Daniel Bryan isn't as "over" as some people think he is*. Much of his "over-ness" has to do with the "Yes!" chants. That's like a guy relying on "how are you doing (name of city the promotion is in)?" to be over. It's more of a cheap pop type of thing than actually being over.

I don't want to sell Byran short. He may be one of the best actors in the company at this point. Which, sadly, isn't saying much. He's earned a lot of his positive heat. But a lot of his current crowd appeal seems to clearly be from "Yes!".

2. *Daniel Bryan in no way, shape or form is even close to the mic performer or actor CM Punk is*. There is no comparison, at all. I've been watching wrestling for over 30 years and Punk is on a totally different level than anyone in the company at this time as a mic worker and actor. The only person I can think of that's even close to him on the mic is Jericho, and Jericho is on the way out.

Bryan struggled a bit on RAW the other day with his mic time. I'm not saying he was bad (he wasn't), but you could tell he's a guy that's not used to being on the mic a lot. Punk OWNS the mic. He is so good it's amazing. Bryan isn't close to that level, at least not right now. I hope he can get to that point because I like him and would like to see him be able to do that, for himself and for the company.

Bryan is getting the same kind of "challenger" push now Mark Henry did last month. Of course, Bryan is much more over than Henry is. But he is not the "unbelievable 'super-over'" guy some people seem to think he is. Once Cena beats him -- unless the company is smart enough to extend the drama beyond SS -- there is likely to be a 'sudden' loss of heat for him. Because he's being pushed hard now, even if that isn't clear to some people.

Credit to Bryan, he's made the most of his push. And he earned it, with some great character work and legitimate momentum. 

Nothing would make me happier than seeing people like Bryan and Punk at the top of the company rather than people like Cena. As we all know, though, as long as Vince is running the show and the politics of the company are what they are, guys like Punk and Bryan aren't likely to see much time at the top.

Because of this, I expect The Champ Is Here to try to continue to drain Bryan's heat until Summer Slam, at which point Bryan will probably face the kind of fate Punk did when Rock came back and Rock needed to have the strap before WM 29.


----------



## Endors Toi

In case anyone literally has nothing better to do with their day, here's an article I wrote yesterday on Daniel Bryan. http://www.seatcapital.com/bryan-316/

Just started turning my hand to a bit of journalism and thought I'd give it a go!


----------



## Duke Silver

Barry_O said:


> 2. *Daniel Bryan in no way, shape or form is even close to the mic performer or actor CM Punk is*.


Only the most stubborn people will argue that point. I don't think it even needs to be said. It's clear as day, and nothing against Bryan. Very few wrestlers excel at every aspect of the game.


----------



## DOPA

Barry_O said:


> I am a big Bryan fan and would be the happiest person in the world if he beat Cena at SS.
> 
> That said, couple of things to say.
> 
> 1. *Daniel Bryan isn't as "over" as some people think he is*. Much of his "over-ness" has to do with the "Yes!" chants. That's like a guy relying on "how are you doing (name of city the promotion is in)?" to be over. It's more of a cheap pop type of thing than actually being over.
> 
> I don't want to sell Byran short. He may be one of the best actors in the company at this point. Which, sadly, isn't saying much. He's earned a lot of his positive heat. But a lot of his current crowd appeal seems to clearly be from "Yes!".
> 
> 2. *Daniel Bryan in no way, shape or form is even close to the mic performer or actor CM Punk is*. There is no comparison, at all. I've been watching wrestling for over 30 years and Punk is on a totally different level than anyone in the company at this time as a mic worker and actor. The only person I can think of that's even close to him on the mic is Jericho, and Jericho is on the way out.


That first argument has been made to death and has been disproven so many times. "Oh only the Yes chants are over!". If that were the case, any person who has tried to use the yes chants to get themselves over would have the same reaction right? Which is why it totally worked for Sheamus and Del Rio when they started doing it. Which is why AJ totally got the same reaction whilst using it as well right? Oh wait, that never happened. I'm sick of people selling Bryan short because of the Yes chant. Yes, its helped him get majorly over but people like you (who ironically claims to be a big bryan fan) use it as an anchor to sell Bryan short on just how much people love the guy. If it were just fun doing the Yes Chant then any wrestler who started doing it would get the same reaction and you know it.

It's because of the respect and admiration people have for Bryan as a talent, wrestler, performer and character that he and the yes chants are white hot and extremely over. I can't understand people like you who don't get this.

The second argument however I will agree with you on. Bryan is not the strongest promo guy in the world, Punk is arguably the best on the roster so obviously he is better and Punk is one of the better actors on the roster as well. Bryan can be very good on the mic at his best and a lot of the time these days he's solid and definitely passable. He's better than Benoit on the mic which is a wrestler Bryan gets compared to a lot, better than Bret except heel Bret in 1997 and is obviously comes up short against Angle. I'm using these examples because they are the wrestlers Bryan gets most compared to.

But again to be a top guy in WWE, you don't necessarily need the greatest mic skills in the world if you have the wrestling ability and the connection with the crowd that Bryan has right now.


----------



## World's Best

Hey. Bryan is competent on the mic. Making that comparison to him being on CM Punk's level is ludicrous. NOBODY in the WWE is, so what are you trying to say? Secondly, is it so hard to like both wrestlers instead of trying to pick one favorite? ...


----------



## Nuski

Barry_O said:


> I am a big Bryan fan and would be the happiest person in the world if he beat Cena at SS.
> 
> That said, couple of things to say.
> 
> *1. Daniel Bryan isn't as "over" as some people think he is. Much of his "over-ness" has to do with the "Yes!" chants. That's like a guy relying on "how are you doing (name of city the promotion is in)?" to be over. It's more of a cheap pop type of thing than actually being over.
> 
> I don't want to sell Byran short. He may be one of the best actors in the company at this point. Which, sadly, isn't saying much. He's earned a lot of his positive heat. But a lot of his current crowd appeal seems to clearly be from "Yes!".
> *
> 2. *Daniel Bryan in no way, shape or form is even close to the mic performer or actor CM Punk is*. There is no comparison, at all. I've been watching wrestling for over 30 years and Punk is on a totally different level than anyone in the company at this time as a mic worker and actor. The only person I can think of that's even close to him on the mic is Jericho, and Jericho is on the way out.
> 
> Bryan struggled a bit on RAW the other day with his mic time. I'm not saying he was bad (he wasn't), but you could tell he's a guy that's not used to being on the mic a lot. Punk OWNS the mic. He is so good it's amazing. Bryan isn't close to that level, at least not right now. I hope he can get to that point because I like him and would like to see him be able to do that, for himself and for the company.
> 
> Bryan is getting the same kind of "challenger" push now Mark Henry did last month. Of course, Bryan is much more over than Henry is. But he is not the "unbelievable 'super-over'" guy some people seem to think he is. Once Cena beats him -- unless the company is smart enough to extend the drama beyond SS -- there is likely to be a 'sudden' loss of heat for him. Because he's being pushed hard now, even if that isn't clear to some people.
> 
> Credit to Bryan, he's made the most of his push. And he earned it, with some great character work and legitimate momentum.
> 
> Nothing would make me happier than seeing people like Bryan and Punk at the top of the company rather than people like Cena. As we all know, though, as long as Vince is running the show and the politics of the company are what they are, guys like Punk and Bryan aren't likely to see much time at the top.
> 
> Because of this, I expect The Champ Is Here to try to continue to drain Bryan's heat until Summer Slam, at which point Bryan will probably face the kind of fate Punk did when Rock came back and Rock needed to have the strap before WM 29.


More like the Yes Chants are over because of Bryan. I mean, Sheamus and Alberto tried to use it, and it never gotten over with them, but when Bryan did it, everyone starting doing. And i'd agree with you if the chants were getting chanted just to random people like the "What" chants, but they only chant when Daniel Bryan is on the screen and when his name is Mentioned.


----------



## thaimasker

^ and thats not even mentioning the just as loud daniel bryan chants...but oh wait they just like chanting his name and they want yes! to be the wwe champion.


----------



## THANOS

Guwop said:


> More like the Yes Chants are over because of Bryan. I mean, Sheamus and Alberto tried to use it, and it never gotten over with them, but when Bryan did it, everyone starting doing. And i'd agree with you if the chants were getting chanted just to random people like the "What" chants, but they only chant when Daniel Bryan is on the screen and when his name is Mentioned.





thaimasker said:


> ^ and thats not even mentioning the just as loud daniel bryan chants...but oh wait they just like chanting his name and they want yes! to be the wwe champion.


Both of these. Thanks for typing it so I didn't have to .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like how people think it's the "Yes" chant that is over and not Bryan. As if any jobber can walk out to the ring and start screaming "yes" into the mic and get thousands of people to start chanting it. If it was that easy, it would have been done before.


----------



## Bushmaster

Medo said:


> *I am starting to be a big Bryan fan*


What took you so long :bryan


----------



## Bryan D.

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I like how people think it's the "Yes" chant that is over and not Bryan. As if any jobber can walk out to the ring and start screaming "yes" into the mic and get thousands of people to start chanting it. If it was that easy, it would have been done before.


That's totally true. Del Rio couldn't do it with the Si chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan D. said:


> That's totally true. Del Rio couldn't do it with the Si chants.


Yeah, that's totally the same thing. Not like he copied it after Bryan got it over to begin with. Nope. Not at all.


----------



## kiguel182

My best try at shaving Daniel Bryan like Wolverine...










I don't know if anyone posted anything similar but I saw the app on the WWE's official page and I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## kiguel182

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, that's totally the same thing. Not like he copied it after Bryan got it over to begin with. Nope. Not at all.


Del Rio tried to do it AFTER Bryan already had everybody doing it and he still couldn't get even half the reaction Bryan gets... Funny how people think getting a chant is easier just because it's one word...

The YES chants and Bryan are linked, Bryan created it and people loved it and him. It's simple.

And funny how the "Si" chants started as a way to mock Del Rio and call for Bryan and he tried to reverse it like they were about him.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



> - Though Vince McMahon's television character is portrayed as having a strong distaste for Daniel Bryan, in reality, the WWE Chairman and CEO thinks quite highly of the wrestler once known as the "American Dragon."
> In response to a rumor on the F4WOnline.com message board concerning McMahon's relationship with Bryan, Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer revealed how the organization head perceives the wrestling standout. According to Meltzer, McMahon legitimately believes he taught Bryan "how to be a star."
> 
> "Vince believes he took a guy who was very good technically but had no personality and taught him how to be a star," wrote Meltzer. "If anything, he believes he was more right than anyone on him."


*Source:* WrestlingInc


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Vince creates everything. He even taught people to chant ECW during WWE broadcasts


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

He might be right. Daniel Bryan didn't have great mic skills or a personality before coming to WWE.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Ok Vince, now prove it.

Make him the new face of the company.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

This is exactly why people who legitimately DO have personalities don't succeed in WWE. Vince thinks HE has to create everyone himself and if somebody is good enough already, he'll drop the metaphorical anvil on their head.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

In other news Vince also invented water, taught Baby Jesus how to walk and is able to divide by zero.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

if vince didn't believe in Bryan he would ended in Ryder place now


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He might be right. Daniel Bryan didn't have great mic skills or a personality before coming to WWE.


Daniel Bryan has ALWAYS been awesome on the mic and Bryan was made to be a star but Vince is right. After all, this is him who had the idea of the Yes


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is exactly why people who legitimately DO have personalities don't succeed in WWE. Vince thinks HE has to create everyone himself and if somebody is good enough already, he'll drop the metaphorical anvil on their head.


One day you believe the dirtsheets, and the next you don't. I know we're all constituted differently, but you seem to have a different constitution every single day.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Eclairal said:


> Daniel Bryan has ALWAYS been awesome on the mic and Bryan was made to be a star but Vince is right. After all, this is him who had the idea of the Yes


Daniel Bryan has NEVER been awesome on the mic. He's just average.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

If Vince believes that Vince made Daniel Bryan a star, then that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

He's deluded if he really thinks that.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

He obviously impacted Bryan. To say he didn't is being stubborn.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

How is being essentially a cartoon character and chanting YES YES NO NO a "star"? Vince McMahon didn't make him a star, Bryan Danielson made himself a star. It was his hard work and excellent matches in ROH that got him to WWE. All Vince and WWE are doing is giving him his deserved recognition and dues. 

Seriously, I love Bryan Danielson as much as anyone but its actually making me ill to see what they're doing with him in WWE. Yes, he's main eventing... thats excellent. But not like this. I don't like Bryan Danielson for his "yes'ing" or his beard, I like him for his awesome matches. I've been following the man since 2005 and the way he was in ROH is vastly superior to the way he is in WWE. 

Everything about him is superior- the entrance theme, the moveset, the look, the nickname, the aggressiveness... it just baffles me how they could take a guy so fucking ruthless and awesome and turn him into a stumpy looking troll who can't go beyond that YES bullshit. Thats not a star, thats just a poor character. Give me "The American Dragon" over this "Yes Man" bullshit any day. You want a star? Thats it. You want a new Steve Austin? Thats it. The fans will be raking in the money to see The American Dragon snap arms and legs. 

And the best part of it is? Even Bryan Danielson agrees with me.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

The best thing you can do if you join the wwe with good wrestling ability and a lot of charisma is to downsize on the latter.

Just prove your able to go in the ring and when you get your shot on the main roster let your personality ease out , little by little.
This will lead Vince to think that you picked this up from his lads in developmental and he will push your ass because your one of "his guys".


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

I think Bryan's mic skills have definitely gotten better in time...they're not great..but they sure as hell are better than his days in the past. He's more confident and translates better on the camera now compared to when he first started.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

So Vince Believes Daniel can be a star,...damn it now I dont know who will win at SS


----------



## Raw2003

CM Punk Is A God said:


> He might be right. Daniel Bryan didn't have great mic skills or a personality before coming to WWE.


Yeah I agree


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> How is being essentially a cartoon character and chanting YES YES NO NO a "star"? Vince McMahon didn't make him a star, Bryan Danielson made himself a star. It was his hard work and excellent matches in ROH that got him to WWE. All Vince and WWE are doing is giving him his deserved recognition and dues.
> 
> Seriously, I love Bryan Danielson as much as anyone but its actually making me ill to see what they're doing with him in WWE. Yes, he's main eventing... thats excellent. But not like this. I don't like Bryan Danielson for his "yes'ing" or his beard, I like him for his awesome matches. I've been following the man since 2005 and the way he was in ROH is vastly superior to the way he is in WWE.
> 
> Everything about him is superior- the entrance theme, the moveset, the look, the nickname, the aggressiveness... it just baffles me how they could take a guy so fucking ruthless and awesome and turn him into a stumpy looking troll who can't go beyond that YES bullshit. Thats not a star, thats just a poor character. Give me "The American Dragon" over this "Yes Man" bullshit any day. You want a star? Thats it. You want a new Steve Austin? Thats it. The fans will be raking in the money to see The American Dragon snap arms and legs.
> 
> And the best part of it is? Even Bryan Danielson agrees with me.


Agree completely but I have a feeling the YES! crap will start to fizzle out after he becomes a maineventer and the American Dragon will come out and play.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

"Made him a star " might be a little presumptious but I'd happily assume he taught him how to better control and use his innate star potential for WWE.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



THANOS said:


> Agree completely but I have a feeling the YES! crap will start to fizzle out after he becomes a maineventer and the American Dragon will come out and play.


This. Like how Punk has returned to an aggressive, no-BS face, I believe once Bryan establishes himself in the main event scene his character will be allowed the freedom to develop into a more credible persona, whether that be the American Dragon or something entirely new.


----------



## insanitydefined

Vince may be an absolute egomaniac, but in this case he might have somewhat of a point. Even though I still don't think Daniel Bryan has what you'd call great mic skills or an amazing personality, he's infinitely better than he was when he first came into the E.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Eclairal said:


> Daniel Bryan has ALWAYS been awesome on the mic and Bryan was made to be a star but Vince is right. After all, this is him who had the idea of the Yes


*Bryan has never been, and still isn't awesome on the mic*.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



hbkmickfan said:


> If Vince believes that Vince made Daniel Bryan a star, then that can only be a good thing.


:clap

Bryan was always going to be a star, he's been a star everywhere he's been. I'd be interested to know if Danielson feels like he's grown to become main event since he joined WWE or if he feels he could've been main event the way he was before he joined WWE

I certainly don't feel he's changed as dramatically as someone like Punk who i feel is much much better now than he ever was on the indies


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

You people should be happy it this it's true, if Vince really believes hes making him a star he gonna push him with all his might.


----------



## SmarkyKunt

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

B U L L S H I T. Typical Meltzer.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

a star? how about being a professional wrestler

stars, like all celebrities, are not worth living your life through


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> This. Like how Punk has returned to an aggressive, no-BS face, I believe once Bryan establishes himself in the main event scene his character will be allowed the freedom to develop into a more credible persona, whether that be the American Dragon or something entirely new.


the minute punk won the title, he became a bs generic face


----------



## philip3831

This is why I love Vince. I know the guy totally believes this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if it's been posted yet and apologize if it has.

From LordsofPain.net:



> - Though Vince McMahon's television character is portrayed as having a strong distaste for Daniel Bryan, in reality, the WWE Chairman and CEO thinks quite highly of the wrestler once known as the "American Dragon."
> 
> In response to a rumor on the F4WOnline.com message board concerning McMahon's relationship with Bryan, Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer revealed how the organization head perceives the wrestling standout. According to Meltzer, McMahon legitimately believes he taught Bryan "how to be a star."
> 
> "Vince believes he took a guy who was very good technically but had no personality and taught him how to be a star," wrote Meltzer. "If anything, he believes he was more right than anyone on him.


If true, it's interesting. I don't think anyone here knows enough to make a strong argument against it.


----------



## CyberFlair

The "Universe" is sold on Daniel Bryan?! Only a constant media machine could make that happen. I"m calling him "The Immortal Daniel Bryan". The new Hulk Hogan. When he's in trouble he "yeses up" with the help of all his even littler yesers and can't be beaten. He can beat Kane, Orton, and now finally we get to see Sheamus lose. He can beat Shield members. This stretches credible "entertainment" into the surreal. And it's lousy surreal.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> How is being essentially a cartoon character and chanting YES YES NO NO a "star"? Vince McMahon didn't make him a star, Bryan Danielson made himself a star. It was his hard work and excellent matches in ROH that got him to WWE. All Vince and WWE are doing is giving him his deserved recognition and dues.
> 
> Seriously, I love Bryan Danielson as much as anyone but its actually making me ill to see what they're doing with him in WWE. Yes, he's main eventing... thats excellent. But not like this. I don't like Bryan Danielson for his "yes'ing" or his beard, I like him for his awesome matches. I've been following the man since 2005 and the way he was in ROH is vastly superior to the way he is in WWE.
> 
> Everything about him is superior- the entrance theme, the moveset, the look, the nickname, the aggressiveness... it just baffles me how they could take a guy so fucking ruthless and awesome and turn him into a stumpy looking troll who can't go beyond that YES bullshit. Thats not a star, thats just a poor character. Give me "The American Dragon" over this "Yes Man" bullshit any day. You want a star? Thats it. You want a new Steve Austin? Thats it. The fans will be raking in the money to see The American Dragon snap arms and legs.
> 
> And the best part of it is? Even Bryan Danielson agrees with me.


AS Danielson said himself, Big difference is WWE is Sports Entertainment and Roh is Professional Wrestling. He wouldn't have got over with "American Dragon" gimmick in the WWE, it's nowhere near cartoony enough. I love Danielson since his early years in ROH but going into the cartoon world of WWE he needed an OTT character maybe when he becomes a main stay in WWE, he might go back to been that guy. For a guy like him to be Main eventing in a big man company is amazing. Even though his move set has been cut down he's still WWE best worker.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> This. Like how Punk has returned to an aggressive, no-BS face, I believe once Bryan establishes himself in the main event scene his character will be allowed the freedom to develop into a more credible persona, whether that be the American Dragon or something entirely new.


If a Vince/Orton and Bryan feud happen's, it be the time to start getting Bryan going down a serious route. Don't change it that the fan's get confused have him slowly change a few things just to make him a more serious character.


----------



## Nuski

THANOS said:


> Both of these. Thanks for typing it so I didn't have to .


I tell them it's because of his charisma, but they insist that Charisma = Mic Skills.


----------



## kiguel182

TD Stinger said:


> Don't know if it's been posted yet and apologize if it has.
> 
> From LordsofPain.net:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, it's interesting. I don't think anyone here knows enough to make a strong argument against it.


If that is true I love the fact that Vince thinks it's because of him that Bryan became a star when the direction they gave him (losing in 18 seconds, comedy gimmick etc) could have probably ruined any wrestler who wasn't as charismatic as Bryan is lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Well he did.

Bryans success is because he's a great wrestler and his character is working


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

In terms of Vince giving Daniel Bryan a push and a chance to develop a character in WWE, then yes he did teach him how to appeal to a broader audience. It's Vinces company after-all, so what he says goes, and he has given Daniel Bryan some opportunities here and there. Even in interviews Daniel Bryan has said that to get to the top in the business you need the personality and characters, and he gets it.


----------



## Barry_O

Crusade said:


> That first argument has been made to death and has been disproven so many times. "Oh only the Yes chants are over!". If that were the case, any person who has tried to use the yes chants to get themselves over would have the same reaction right? Which is why it totally worked for Sheamus and Del Rio when they started doing it. Which is why AJ totally got the same reaction whilst using it as well right? Oh wait, that never happened. *I'm sick of people selling Bryan short because of the Yes chant. Yes, its helped him get majorly over but people like you (who ironically claims to be a big bryan fan) use it as an anchor to sell Bryan short on just how much people love the guy.* If it were just fun doing the Yes Chant then any wrestler who started doing it would get the same reaction and you know it.
> 
> *It's because of the respect and admiration people have for Bryan as a talent, wrestler, performer and character that he and the yes chants are white hot and extremely over.* I can't understand people like you who don't get this.
> 
> The second argument however I will agree with you on. Bryan is not the strongest promo guy in the world, Punk is arguably the best on the roster so obviously he is better and Punk is one of the better actors on the roster as well. Bryan can be very good on the mic at his best and a lot of the time these days he's solid and definitely passable. He's better than Benoit on the mic which is a wrestler Bryan gets compared to a lot, better than Bret except heel Bret in 1997 and is obviously comes up short against Angle. I'm using these examples because they are the wrestlers Bryan gets most compared to.
> 
> But again to be a top guy in WWE, you don't necessarily need the greatest mic skills in the world if you have the wrestling ability and the connection with the crowd that Bryan has right now.


Bryan is great and I hope I'm wrong about the "Yes!" chants. You and others make a compelling case that others who have tried the same gimmick have failed. That's a good point.

Bryan has been slowly and steadily building up his character for months now. He definitely has legitimate momentum and "over-ness." I'm not questioning that at all.

On the other hand, I think it's important to point out that the company has been leading Bryan up to SS by giving him a challenger's push, as they did with Mark Henry last month. That's clear.

So, I guess what I'm saying is I hope Bryan can keep his heat after Cena likely beats him at SS. He probably will. 

My concern is that Bryan will end up like 1,000 other wrestlers who have been built up to have their heat taken by Cena, and that Bryan's heat will suffer if he's not handled properly.

I would LOVE to see Bryan go over at SS. If I were the company, I would probably do this and drag out the "feud" between him and Cena for awhile longer. I could see that happening, but I still doubt it will happen.

Bryan has real charisma, acting skills and he is compelling. One of the few in the company at this time. I like him a lot, and have no problem liking both him and Punk at the same time.


----------



## Barry_O

Duke Silver said:


> Only the most stubborn people will argue that point. I don't think it even needs to be said. It's clear as day, and nothing against Bryan. Very few wrestlers excel at every aspect of the game.


That's true, and honestly Bryan has charisma even if he lacks a bit in mic skills. So, he doesn't have to be great on the mic.


----------



## Barry_O

Guwop said:


> I tell them it's because of his charisma, but they insist that Charisma = Mic Skills.


It's a good point. 

Brock Lesnar isn't the best mic worker in world history, but he has insane levels of charisma. So, charisma not necessarily = mic skills.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> How is being essentially a cartoon character and chanting YES YES NO NO a "star"? Vince McMahon didn't make him a star, Bryan Danielson made himself a star. It was his hard work and excellent matches in ROH that got him to WWE. All Vince and WWE are doing is giving him his deserved recognition and dues.
> 
> Seriously, I love Bryan Danielson as much as anyone but its actually making me ill to see what they're doing with him in WWE. Yes, he's main eventing... thats excellent. But not like this. I don't like Bryan Danielson for his "yes'ing" or his beard, I like him for his awesome matches. I've been following the man since 2005 and the way he was in ROH is vastly superior to the way he is in WWE.
> 
> Everything about him is superior- the entrance theme, the moveset, the look, the nickname, the aggressiveness... it just baffles me how they could take a guy so fucking ruthless and awesome and turn him into a stumpy looking troll who can't go beyond that YES bullshit. Thats not a star, thats just a poor character. Give me "The American Dragon" over this "Yes Man" bullshit any day. You want a star? Thats it. You want a new Steve Austin? Thats it. The fans will be raking in the money to see The American Dragon snap arms and legs.
> 
> And the best part of it is? Even Bryan Danielson agrees with me.


Cool ass story bro.


----------



## cmcabana

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Translation Daniel Bryan is making Vince a lot of money. :vince5:yes:yes


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



hardyorton said:


> AS Danielson said himself, Big difference is WWE is Sports Entertainment and Roh is Professional Wrestling. He wouldn't have got over with "American Dragon" gimmick in the WWE, it's nowhere near cartoony enough. I love Danielson since his early years in ROH but going into the cartoon world of WWE he needed an OTT character maybe when he becomes a main stay in WWE, he might go back to been that guy. For a guy like him to be Main eventing in a big man company is amazing. Even though his move set has been cut down he's still WWE best worker.


Its all the same to me. WWE is wrestling, ROH is wrestling. Only difference is WWE tries so much harder to be accepted into pop culture and social media BS. ROH has gimmicks too. Btw, WWE don't generally do cartoon gimmicks anymore. Bryan would be more over with the American Dragon persona and he could go that extra bit further and become the new face of WWE.

I mean, can you honestly see THIS being the face of WWE?









For those who keep saying he doesn't have "the look", WWE sure aren't doing him any favors by having him look like that. Nothing about that look screams legit. It just looks goofy, like something you would see in Tom and Jerry or some shit. If Bryan wants to go further, he needs to serious up. Just like CM Punk did. Can you imagine Straight Edge Society Punk giving Cena a run for his money? Absolutely not. That look wasn't legit enough. Thats why he became what he is now. Cause he needed THE LOOK and the character of just being himself. Thats what Bryan needs, he needs to drop all the yesing and noing and become THIS-










This is the real Bryan Danielson. He's not role playing, he's just a wrestler you can cheer for. Just like Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels. I'm patient enough to wait it out but I still stand by my opinion. Bryan needs to be himself and drop all this comedic shit if they want him to be a serious threat.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Hohoho... I'm sure he does. 

Bryan became a star because he's damn talented. Vince (eventually) gave him the chance and time to get over but that's about it. But hey, whatever keeps him in the upper-card.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

*Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

Hear me out yet here. I think he's the type of wrestler who's better chasing the belt rather than having it. I know the marks wanna see him with the title but Orton cashing in on him is the best way to go. That would culptivate his overness to new heights. Lets say he wins at Summerslam and a heel Orton cashes in that same night and wins in a dirty fashion. Imagine how over Bryan will be the next night on Raw. People would be dying to see him get his hands on Orton and when he finally does the audience would go apeshit. So what I'm saying is him losing the title via a Orton cash in would do more for him than him holding on to the title.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

As a huge bryan fan I agree. He should win it later down the line.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Hear me out yet here. I think he's the type of wrestler who's better chasing the belt rather than having it. I know the marks wanna see him with the title but Orton cashing in on him is the best way to go. That would culptivate his overness to new heights. Lets say he wins at Summerslam and a heel Orton cashes in that same night and wins in a dirty fashion. Imagine how over Bryan will be the next night on Raw. People would be dying to see him get his hands on Orton and when he finally does the audience would go apeshit. So what I'm saying is him losing the title via a Orton cash in would do more for him than him holding on to the title.


Oh yeah, if he would actually overcome a heel Orton within the next year, that would definitely be worth it IMO - but I think a lot of people are nervous that if Orton cashed in on Bryan, Bryan wouldn't get that chance.

But I'd love it from your POV, that's how you build a face character that people get behind.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

If Orton cashes in and Bryan wins it back from him at Wrestlemania, as many people are suggesting, who is Orton going to feud with for all of that time? They're running low on challengers and Wrestlemania is about 8 months away...


----------



## RyanPelley

NO! said:


> If Orton cashes in and Bryan wins it back from him at Wrestlemania, as many people are suggesting, who is Orton going to feud with for all of that time? They're running low on challengers and Wrestlemania is about 8 months away...


Bryan rematch at September until someone throws themselves in to derail it. Then Cena for two months. Another two months of filler to set up the RTWM. Punk maybe? Jericho if he comes back? 

If McMahon is sided with Orton, it would build them up as unbeatable. Only question with this is can Bryan stay this hot til Mania without directly going after Orton?


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

What if he doesn't win it at Summerslam, and instead Randy Orton cashes in on Cena? When you think about neither of the two have wrestled each other or feuded with each other in years. Not since their major feud back in 2009. Taking that into account. Maybe WWE wants to start another Orton/Cena feud. 

Maybe at Summerslam Bryan fights really hard during the match but is ultimately defeated which sets in motion the next stage of his push. Kind've like Stone Cold after he wrestled Bret Hart at Wrestlmania. Bryan goes on a winning streak and picks up some major victories. Meanwhile Orton and Cena are feuding with Orton coming out of the feud on top. Eventually Orton and Bryan are back to where they left off prior to Money in the Bank. Bryan is chasing Orton, but Orton manages to foil his attempts, but in a rematch Bryan beats Orton for the title and does what he set out to do. Of course on the other hand that might not happen and maybe Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble and get his title victory at Wrestlmania.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

You put the belt on him while he's red hot. They waited on lex Luger and people stopped caring. They waited on ryback and people stopped caring. Fans are fickle and you never know what can happen.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

No. Orton ruined Christian's title run, he shouldn't do the same to Bryan.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

No he didn't. Vince's mindset of making a start these days is to throw as many world titles on the wrestler till they become stars (Sheamus, Del Rio) even though it doesn't work.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

Let's consider three things here:

1) Right now, Orton cashing in at Summerslam is too highly predictable. People would normally welcome a cash-in, but if Orton did it on Bryan at Summerslam, it might cause a bit of backlash due to predictability and fan hate.

2) Randy Orton would essentially bury every main event talent over the period of holding the title before the supposed match at Wrestlemania between him and DB. If we learned anything from Punk's title reign, having the belt for a really long time doesn't exactly bring title prestige. It starts to take away the belief of someone beating you and eventually loses the fans' interest.

3) Cena. Let's all remember that Cena is involved here. There's no better way to make your top face more hated than having him win the match at Summerslam, right? Wrong. If he loses, there's the obligatory rematch and some way to get him out of a feud with DB (like someone attacking him or something). If he wins, DB's momentum is ultimately halted. However if he does either of those and Randy cashes in . . . Triple Threat Match. Now, in a Triple Threat, it's almost a definite that Daniel Bryan will lose.

My point being, any option other than DB winning and holding for at least a day will easily be a risk compared to him winning a rematch or something on RAW and getting cashed in on.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

I just want to look at the, proposed by many, cash in scenario and would like to look at it from another point of view. 

I see the advantage of it building up Bryan even more with a win over Cena and then a cash in by Orton. But beating Cena clean is the biggest deal WWE has right now. Cena at WM beat the Rock. To beat Cena, Bryan will be seen as something special. I mean Rock, Lesnar and Punk have all fallen to him recently. For Cena to drop the title to Bryan and then for it to be taken away could back fire and maybe wasting Cena putting someone over. 

Besides didn't they already do this with the whole Punk beats Cena thanks to HHH's mistake and then Del Rio cashes in...


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

If that old relic needs to believe that bullshit to push him to the top, so be it. Whatever it takes.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Best thing that could happen to Byran. Doesn't matter if it's true or not. If Vince believes he's responsible for Byran's success, then he's fuckin' golden.


----------



## 777

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Fans labeled him 'best in the world' long before he set foot in a WWE ring.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> This is the real Bryan Danielson. He's not role playing, he's just a wrestler you can cheer for. Just like Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels. I'm patient enough to wait it out but I still stand by my opinion. Bryan needs to be himself and drop all this comedic shit if they want him to be a serious threat.


I dunno. Bryan strikes me as a pretty goofy guy. In a good way.


----------



## MarcioDX99

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*

the way i would like to see daniel bryan win the title is in the summerslam match have bryan lock the no lock and after a while have cena pass out during the reefere checking cena with arm 3 count have randy orton with vince and cash in on cena,randy wins starting a new coporate champion and cena gets his rematch clause,while daniel bryan demands vince puts together a match between daniel bryan and ryback dening the match he deserves so at night of champions have daniel bryan go over ryback and have randy orton dq himself and attack cena but bryan saves cena,and after all that happen triple h orders maddox to anounce the match for survivor series making it a triple threat match vince gets pissed at triple h which will lead to their fued,and at survivor series have randy orton rko cena after that tries to rko daniel but he reverses it into the no lock have vince the to interfere but his stopped by triple h and have randy tap out to bryan .


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Mister Hands said:


> I dunno. Bryan strikes me as a pretty goofy guy. In a good way.


Yeah. Bryan corpses more than anyone on the roster. He is NOT the super serious American Dragon. His current character is probably pretty close to his real personality.


----------



## mumbo230

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Yeah even just seeing a tiny bit of him on Total Divas, or looking at interviews, he seems like happy-go-lucky, goofy guy in general. I mean he went overboard with the Team Hell No thing, but it got that tag team over and made them very entertaining, and it's set him up for this major run he's on right now, and now he's showing the proper amount of seriousness.

My impression of him is he's a really smart guy who understands the business better than anyone here and knows what gets over and what doesn't. He's an amazing technical wrestler who actually knows how to entertain a crowd too. What a great combination.

I can see his current persona as a top face in WWE, easily. Not everything has to be SUPER ULTRA SERIOUSLY SERIOUS all the time.

Anyway Vince probably deserves a little credit, and I agree with everyone saying that if he thinks it was all his doing, that's only the better for Bryan.


----------



## Defei

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Why so much hate? If Vince feels that way its only good for Bryan right? I mean look how Edge's career skyrocket all of sudden in 2006, when vince endorsed him. Bryan could possibly have the same level of success. 

Besides, it is partly true, remember Money in the bank 2011? When Bryan was a no-name, no-personality, boring, unover geek? and yet he wins the MITB briefcase over barrett and sheamus who had far more momentum at the time. And by December, bryan has already cashed-in and walking into his first ever wrestlemania as the World heavyweight champion. The Yes/No gimmick was not Vince mcmahon however once it got hot, Vince did push it more and more helping bryan ultimately reach Main event status today. So yes vince mcmahon deserves his fair share of credit for Bryan's success, like it or not.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

There could be some truth behind it. He isn't lying. Daniel Bryan was very, very bland at the start.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Maybe he did teach him some things to elevate himself, but Bryans always had it in him. Not to mention the yes craze came about completely without Vince. We don't know how much influence he's had on Bryan anyway, so good job Vince if this is true


----------



## messi

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

It's true. The match that put him over was ironically his 18 second loss at WM. That was due to booking, whether it was good or bad it doesn't really matter. But give Bryan some credit, he is a hard talented guy who made use of every opportunity he got.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is exactly why people who legitimately DO have personalities don't succeed in WWE. Vince thinks HE has to create everyone himself and if somebody is good enough already, he'll drop the metaphorical anvil on their head.


Vince's mindset is right though. He may come up with some stupid sh** most of the time but wrestlers should never settle on their non mainstream bingo hall characters.

My example Steve Austin. The Ringmaster was a horrid idea but on the same hand if Austin settled on ECW Austin he's not 1/10th as over as he got. Guys like Punk just don't get how to be mainstream and just want to validate their indy careers. Austin was in WCW and he understood if I want to beat Hogan it requires a mainstream package.


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

The day he cut the NXT promo on Cole was the day I knew that he would eventually one day get to the top. Vince may have had some say in the creative direction with his character, such as pairing him Kane (which was the 2nd best thing to happen in his career IMO, as bad as it was at the time) and putting him originally with AJ, but Bryan is the one who has made everything work. It gave him that human element and the audience saw Bryan for what he was. His slow development and comedic segments helped turn the NOs! in the crowd into the euphoric YES that's heard every Monday!

I think Vince knew Bryan always had that potential to be his next Jericho, the guy at the top of the middle of the card who can Main Event whenever need be and make anybody look good in the ring. I personally don't think Vince anticipated him becoming like Shawn/Bret, that's for sure.


----------



## RKO 4life

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Bryan D. said:


> Daniel Bryan has NEVER been awesome on the mic. He's just average.



It would go a long way if he wasn't that bad on the mic.


----------



## weProtectUs

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

lol, just like he taught Hogan "how to be a star".


----------



## bacardimayne

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Let him believe that. It's probably at least somewhat true. Bryan at the start of his WWE run was bland as hell on the mic and outside of the ring. Now he's one of the most entertaining people on the roster in all facets.

And even if Bryan taught himself everything, Vince believing he made Bryan a star is a good thing, because it means he's more likely to get a big push, so don't piss in his cornflakes.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Vince should take credit for creating the worst and most hated face of the company in pro wrestling history.


----------



## #Mark

@ the people saying Bryan was bland at the start of his WWE run: Doesn't that apply to almost everyone? I'm pretty sure most top guys (Rock, Austin, HHH, and even guys today like Cena and Punk) started off bland. 

I guess Vince did reinvent Bryan but his current character seems to be similar to how he is in real life. He's always been described as funny and quirky by his peers and that shows when you watch any interview he's done. Not to mention the yes chants were something he started in ROH.

Bryan always had the ability to be a star, Vince just gave him the opportunity to showcase that ability.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

He might taught him that, but Jericho invented it...


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Everything King Bebe is saying in this thread is 100% on the money.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> Its all the same to me. WWE is wrestling, ROH is wrestling. Only difference is WWE tries so much harder to be accepted into pop culture and social media BS. ROH has gimmicks too. Btw, WWE don't generally do cartoon gimmicks anymore. Bryan would be more over with the American Dragon persona and he could go that extra bit further and become the new face of WWE.
> 
> I mean, can you honestly see THIS being the face of WWE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who keep saying he doesn't have "the look", WWE sure aren't doing him any favors by having him look like that. Nothing about that look screams legit. It just looks goofy, like something you would see in Tom and Jerry or some shit. If Bryan wants to go further, he needs to serious up. Just like CM Punk did. Can you imagine Straight Edge Society Punk giving Cena a run for his money? Absolutely not. That look wasn't legit enough. Thats why he became what he is now. Cause he needed THE LOOK and the character of just being himself. Thats what Bryan needs, he needs to drop all the yesing and noing and become THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the real Bryan Danielson.* He's not role playing, he's just a wrestler you can cheer for. Just like Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels. I'm patient enough to wait it out but I still stand by my opinion. *Bryan needs to be himself and drop all this comedic shit if they want him to be a serious threat.*


Lol, Bryan has always came off as a fun-loving goofball in non-wrestling appearances. That AmDrag stuff is a character. You say that this cartoonish character isn't the real Danielson even though it's the closest thing that resembles his actual personality. Way more authentic than the tough guy Amdrag stuff. And he was doing comedy stuff in indy feds too, but you were probably marking for that though, weren't ya? :jordan


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Ya'll a bunch of puppets


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



ecabney said:


> Lol, Bryan has always came off as a fun-loving goofball in non-wrestling appearances. That AmDrag stuff is a character. You say that this cartoonish character isn't the real Danielson even though it's the closest thing that resembles his actual personality. Way more authentic than the tough guy Amdrag stuff. And he was doing comedy stuff in indy feds too, but you were probably marking for that though, weren't ya? :jordan


Except that the American Dragon stuff was only about a million times better than the current Daniel Bryan character...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

The fact that people are getting bent over this is funny. Who gives a fuck if Vince thinks this? Fact is, Daniel Bryan is a star and for all of those for years who wanted him to be a star, you got it.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Dudechi said:


> Ya'll a bunch of puppets



:henry1


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



KO Bossy said:


> Except that the American Dragon stuff was only about a million times better than the current Daniel Bryan character...


Really? The American Dragon character was boring, at least now he's showing some personality which has gotten him over.


----------



## calilove

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

If Vince actually said this then he's right. There's a big difference between being able to entertain a couple hundred smarky scrubs at a bush-league indy show in a bingo hall and perfoming confidently in front of 10,000+ people in major arenas around the world on a regular basis. Clearly Vince would have mentored Bryan in this aspect, to claim otherwise would be the words of a moron.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> How is being essentially a cartoon character and chanting YES YES NO NO a "star"? Vince McMahon didn't make him a star, Bryan Danielson made himself a star. It was his hard work and excellent matches in ROH that got him to WWE. All Vince and WWE are doing is giving him his deserved recognition and dues.
> 
> Seriously, I love Bryan Danielson as much as anyone but its actually making me ill to see what they're doing with him in WWE. Yes, he's main eventing... thats excellent. But not like this. I don't like Bryan Danielson for his "yes'ing" or his beard, I like him for his awesome matches. I've been following the man since 2005 and the way he was in ROH is vastly superior to the way he is in WWE.
> 
> Everything about him is superior- the entrance theme, the moveset, the look, the nickname, the aggressiveness... it just baffles me how they could take a guy so fucking ruthless and awesome and turn him into a stumpy looking troll who can't go beyond that YES bullshit. Thats not a star, thats just a poor character. Give me "The American Dragon" over this "Yes Man" bullshit any day. You want a star? Thats it. You want a new Steve Austin? Thats it. The fans will be raking in the money to see The American Dragon snap arms and legs.
> 
> And the best part of it is? Even Bryan Danielson agrees with me.


Gonna be honest here all I got out of this post was "blah indies blah"


----------



## CheckMate1337

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

WrestlingINC. The Same website that month ago said there were "backstage reports from a source close to WWE that Vince doesn't see Daniel Bryan as a main even star." Which turned out to be plans for a storyline and not actual back stage heat.

I have no doubts Vince thinks he took water and made wine with Bryan but I wouldn't be surprised if this "report" was released intentionally to keep the internet marks solidly behind their guy. WWE works the internet fans all the time with the dirt sheets.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Yeah man, I've always felt like alot of these dirtsheets were just works and we're still eating out of the palm of Vince's hand. 

Even the one about The Rock leaving because of backstage heat. All it did was give everyone a justifiable reason to hate Cena even more on a night where they knew he would be immensely hated. 
(cuz the dirtsheet was basically saying that Rocky didn't respect him after he set up a 3 Wrestlemania program to put him over LOL)

not all dirsheets are works though. some of them have been right or close enough at least.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

I wouldn'y be 100% shocked by that tbh. Even since his MITB win last year he has came on leaps and bounds with regards to personality, charisma and mic skills wise. The guy is a star and i honestly don't know how anyone cannot like him. I will also hold my hands up and say i was one of the doubters on here ast year saying i don't get the hype until his WHC title reign.... then the guy just took off especially after WM.



YES YES YES!!!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Vinnie Mac can believe whatever he wants as long as Bryan keeps getting pushed.

WWE have certainly helped Bryan become more of a personality (which is tremendous), but Bryan 'fucking' Danielson has always had star quality. He's always had a connection with wrestling fans, whether it was 500 or 50k.


----------



## CyberFlair

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

McMahon can sell anything to his "Universe", even a pint-size geek who can wrestle very well but to true wrestling aficionados lacks as front line star just as The Miz did, when people thought he was the "Next Big Thing" and would dominate for years to come. This constant "Yes! Yes!" or "No! No!" from Bryan, the announcers and the fans is just as irritating as "I'm The Miz and I'm AWESOME!". We all know how long he lasted at center stage. He got a temporary boost from Flair when he borrowed his figure 4, but that's even worn thin. Bryan should go the same way. Whoever wins between the great yeser and *The champ is not here! *should lose to Orton when he cashes in that suitcase and we should return to some sanity and believability.

Right now my top 5 are:

Orton
Sandow
Ambrose
Other Shield Member (name I forget, long dark hair with blonde streaks)
Punk


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



CyberFlair said:


> McMahon can sell anything to his "Universe", even a pint-size geek who can wrestle very well but to true wrestling aficionados lacks as front line star just as The Miz did, when people thought he was the "Next Big Thing" and would dominate for years to come. This constant "Yes! Yes!" or "No! No!" from Bryan, the announcers and the fans is just as irritating as "I'm The Miz and I'm AWESOME!". We all know how long he lasted at center stage. He got a temporary boost from Flair when he borrowed his figure 4, but that's even worn thin. Bryan should go the same way. Whoever wins between the great yeser and *The champ is not here! *should lose to Orton when he cashes in that suitcase and we should return to some sanity and believability.
> 
> Right now my top 5 are:
> 
> Orton
> Sandow
> Ambrose
> Other Shield Member (name I forget, long dark hair with blonde streaks)
> Punk


Thing is though, The Miz was never bought as a credible thread by the casuals and smarks, whereas Bryan is. Bryan is cheered by everyone showing how much people wannt to see him. He gets "Daniel Bryan" chants just as much as he gets "YES!" chants and they will only get louder. The Miz is hated by most people and always has been, whether he's a face or heel, it makes no difference. Bryan, however is so damn good in the ring that the majority of people will never boo him no matter how corny his character may become. I'm sorry to disappoint you, but once Bryan becomes a maineventer he'll stay one until he retires, bank on that.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



CyberFlair said:


> McMahon can sell anything to his "Universe", even a pint-size geek who can wrestle very well but to true wrestling aficionados lacks as front line star just as The Miz did, when people thought he was the "Next Big Thing" and would dominate for years to come. This constant "Yes! Yes!" or "No! No!" from Bryan, the announcers and the fans is just as irritating as "I'm The Miz and I'm AWESOME!". We all know how long he lasted at center stage. He got a temporary boost from Flair when he borrowed his figure 4, but that's even worn thin. Bryan should go the same way. Whoever wins between the great yeser and *The champ is not here! *should lose to Orton when he cashes in that suitcase and we should return to some sanity and believability.
> 
> Right now my top 5 are:
> 
> Orton
> Sandow
> Ambrose
> Other Shield Member (name I forget, long dark hair with blonde streaks)
> Punk


You're not seriously trying to compare Daniel Bryan to the Miz?


----------



## adprokid

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Cena wins


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

Like it or not, but Bryan has improved a good amount since coming to WWE in 2009. Yeah he was an indy darling long before that, but he started out in WWE as a 'serious' guy with his submission wrestling, and like it or not, he wasn't really getting over, at least not to the levels he has now. So I don't doubt that there is truth in Vince getting the best out of him. He's always been a great wrestler, obviously, but he's even changed up his wrestling style a lot to appeal more to a wider audience. And I even think he had a good mind for the business when he was on the indies. He reminded me a lot of Bret Hart (and still does), in terms of getting the little things right, and having nice touches. It's like they were in full working mode from the moment they came from the curtain, right from their entrances, everything they do is for a reason and nothing is half-hearted. 

But where Bryan has really improved on from in the WWE is from an entertainment standpoint. He's not just a wrestling machine anymore but also an entertainment machine. Whether he's doing a backstage skit, doing an in ring promo, doing a youtube show (this, this), whether as a babyface or heel, he's delivering the goods on a very consistent basis, and that's not an easy thing to do. I'm not saying the guy is at Punk/Cena level on the mic or anything, but he's very comfortable on the mic, and seems to have a great knack of when to play things serious or campy, he's just getting it done, and getting over because of it. Back in 2009 I really wouldn't have invisioned him coming as far as he's come. I thought maybe he might have a Shelton Benjamin-esque ceiling on him in that he can do it in the ring, but just can't quite seem to connect with the crowd to take the next step, but he's proven me very wrong indeed. So given how well he's improved in the WWE, I don't think it's unfair to attribute a good part of that to Vince given his huge influence. Even if it is just Vince giving Bryan the platform and confidence to succeed, he still deserves credit for it. I also think Bryan in the past has given The Miz credit for helping him adjust the WWE style and showing him what WWE wants in a Superstar/Sports Entertainer as opposed to what is wanted on the independent scene. I also wonder personally if Derrick Bateman helped him on the comedic side. I am a huge mark for Bateman, so perhaps I'm guided somewhat by that. But before working with Bateman in NXT, I really couldn't see Bryan playing anything but the straight man in a comedic setting (which is exactly what he did when paired with Bateman), but since then he's played funny man very well to AJ and then Kane's straight man. So I wonder if he took a bit or two from Bateman when working with him.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Bryan D. said:


> Daniel Bryan has NEVER been awesome on the mic. He's *just average*.


:lmao

Anyways I believe Vince is half right...


----------



## JoshVanDam

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*



Deptford said:


> HHH screws Cena out of the title and Cena gets more "Intense"
> 
> Dude aint turning heel over nothing.



No way will Cena ever turn heel. At least anytime soon. But i think he has the ability to generate heat the way he did in his Punk fued in a sort of heelish way


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*

As has probably been mentioned here already, Vince is well known for "breaking down" people he sees as having the potential to be stars and rebuilding them in the WWE image. I seem to recall Chris Jericho, one such "broken down" star, comparing it to a drill sergeant creating a soldier.

There's no denying Daniel Bryan has become better and better as a personality while in WWE, which in the big league is undeniably a trait valued higher than sheer wrestling ability. Few people cared about Daniel Bryan as World Heavyweight Champion, because as a personality... he wasn't a personality. Few people _won't care_ about Daniel Bryan as WWE Champion, whenever that happens.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



KO Bossy said:


> Except that the American Dragon stuff was only about a million times better than the current Daniel Bryan character...


That's cool and all, but that's not gonna turn him into a star.


----------



## Klee

*Re: D Bryan's Direction*

Cena doesn't need a permenant heel turn just from Summerslam through till Mania will be sufficient.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :lmao
> 
> Anyways I believe Vince is half right...


Whatever dude. If you want to overrate the guy by saying he's the GOAT on the mic, be my guest. Just because I like Bryan I'm not going to say that. He's average on the mic. His promos are decent. Nothing great, nothing bad.


----------



## sbuch

Cena needs to tell Bryan not matter how good the WWE Universe, Triple H or Brie Bella think, he's better.

"Bryan, I don't care how good the WWE Universe thinks you are, I don't care how good Triple H thinks you are and I certainly don't give a damn about how good Brie Bella thinks you are, because Bryan, I'm better!!" 

SHOOT


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



ecabney said:


> That's cool and all, but that's not gonna turn him into a star.


Agreed, I think Bryan is fine the way he is right now. I also don't get why people still call him a comedy character when he really hasn't been that since early this year.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



King Bebe said:


> Bryan needs to be himself and drop all this comedic shit if they want him to be a serious threat.


Bryan's ROH persona was also a just a character. For the majority of his title run, he was a smug, douchebag heel that chirped about _best in the world_ whenever he had the opportunity; about as far as you can get from his actual personality. For as big a Bryan fan as you are, you don't have much of a grasp on him, really.

As far as I'm concerned, Bryan is already a serious threat. He's fighting John Cena in the main event of a major pay per view. They don't give that spot to _comedy characters_.


----------



## THANOS

sbuch said:


> Cena needs to tell Bryan not matter how good the WWE Universe, Triple H or Brie Bella think, he's better.
> 
> "Bryan, I don't care how good the WWE Universe thinks you are, I don't care how good Triple H thinks you are and I certainly don't give a damn about how good Brie Bella thinks you are, because Bryan, I'm better!!"
> 
> SHOOT


But that wouldn't be a shoot, it would still be kayfabe because the goal of shoots are to expose truths not lies unk2


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Vince McMahon Believes He Taught Daniel Bryan 'How To Be A Star'*



Stanford said:


> Bryan's ROH persona was also a just a character. For the majority of his title run, he was a smug, douchebag heel that chirped about _best in the world_ whenever he had the opportunity; about as far as you can get from his actual personality. For as big a Bryan fan as you are, you don't have much of a grasp on him, really.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Bryan is already a serious threat. He's fighting John Cena in the main event of a major pay per view. They don't give that spot to _comedy characters_.


Seriously. Bryan as this godly wrestler who also said breathtakingly stupid shit was a fantastic character.

"They call me MISTER SMALL PACKAGE!"


----------



## Silent KEEL

Maybe they will swerve and turn Bryan heel to join McMahon as the corporate champion!

He said on RAW that Vince McMahon has ALWAYS been honest with him, maybe he will ask Vince for help and be the center piece of the new Corporation!

I know people want him to stay face, but I love Bryan as a heel and it would be OUTTA NOWHERE!

Then Orton can try to cash in the briefcase, but Vince screws him and we have Orton and Cena vs. the New Corporation!


----------



## Happenstan

Silent KEEL said:


> I know people want him to stay face, but I love Bryan as a heel and it would be OUTTA NOWHERE!


And that is all it would be...aside from being completely fucktarded of course. It would be like turning SCSA back into a heel right after Austin 3:16 took off (No I'm not saying Bryan is as over as Austin was then. No one today is.). That would have been shocking and no one would have seen it coming. It also would have been terrible for business, just like turning Bryan right now would be.


----------



## Punkhead

First GOAT, now troll. WWE really wants online fans to start hating Daniel Bryan. They're trying to outsmart IWC using logic, only there's one problem - there's no logic behing IWC.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I think a heel turn at Summerslam is a good idea. Hell, they turned Rock when his popularity took off. And don't say he's no Rock because you don't have to be for this to work. The Yes chants will not last and I'd rather he go heel and get major heat for turning on the crowd then wait until he goes stale and be stuck with nothing.


----------



## thaimasker

I don't like bryan as a heel. He can go so much further as a top babyface....and wwe could use more good babyface underdogs like bryan. Plus at this point he would get cheered over pretty much any of the faces which doesn't look good for them

and Is it just me or have people been saying that the yes chant will not last for over a year now.


----------



## CripplerXFace

Let's just turn everyone heel. Bryan needs to be heel. Cena needs to be heel. Christian needs to be heel. Sheamus needs to be heel. You people do understand that wrestling needs faces too right?


----------



## AthenaMark

Silent KEEL said:


> Maybe they will swerve and turn Bryan heel to join McMahon as the corporate champion!
> 
> He said on RAW that Vince McMahon has ALWAYS been honest with him, maybe he will ask Vince for help and be the center piece of the new Corporation!
> 
> I know people want him to stay face, but I love Bryan as a heel and it would be OUTTA NOWHERE!
> 
> Then Orton can try to cash in the briefcase, but Vince screws him and we have Orton and Cena vs. the New Corporation!


I mean come on.....you heard the reaction when he was chosen for the WWE title and you heard the reaction when he and Punk were the last two standing in the beginning of the MITB match. Fans want to cheer him and they want to cheer him ALOT. It would be like trying to turn Eddie in 2004. It's just not gonna be accepted. Period. It should of been Rock vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at WM 29...that was the TRUE underdog vs Icon match that fans would of went nuts for but they fucked it all up like I knew they would.


----------



## AthenaMark

> I think a heel turn at Summerslam is a good idea. Hell, they turned Rock when his popularity took off. And don't say he's no Rock because you don't have to be for this to work. The Yes chants will not last and I'd rather he go heel and get major heat for turning on the crowd then wait until he goes stale and be stuck with nothing.


They turned the Rock but if you watched Survivor Series 98, the crowd went DEAD when they turned the Rock. They didn't want to boo that guy. It took Austin coming back out there to stun him for ANY of it to get any sort of desired reaction. He cut the promo of a lifetime the night after with the "Die Rocky Die" them and never wanting to kiss the fans' ass. But it was McMahon aligning with him that kept him over as heel. He got cheered every single month against Foley and at WM 15, he was treated like a upcoming super face...crowd was marking out during that promo and there were nothing pro Austin and Rock signs as if it was Face vs Face.


----------



## THANOS

AthenaMark said:


> They turned the Rock but if you watched Survivor Series 98, the crowd went DEAD when they turned the Rock. They didn't want to boo that guy. It took Austin coming back out there to stun him for ANY of it to get any sort of desired reaction. He cut the promo of a lifetime the night after with the "Die Rocky Die" them and never wanting to kiss the fans' ass. But it was McMahon aligning with him that kept him over as heel. He got cheered every single month against Foley and at WM 15, he was treated like a upcoming super face...crowd was marking out during that promo and there were nothing pro Austin and Rock signs as if it was Face vs Face.


It would be quite interesting, I have to admit, if Bryan did turn heel and became Vince's new Corporate Champion. Imagine if Bryan started calling himself "The Goat", and played it off like he's the Greatest Of All Time, and referred to himself in third person, changing his catchphrases into corporate versions lol. He could yell "I'm the Best" instead of "YES!" and cut his beard in a corporate way and call it the corporate beard. It could be entertaining!


----------



## TheMizfitWF

*Re: Daniel Bryan shouldn't win the title YET*



MarcioDX99 said:


> the way i would like to see daniel bryan win the title is in the summerslam match have bryan lock the no lock and after a while have cena pass out during the reefere checking cena with arm 3 count have randy orton with vince and cash in on cena,randy wins starting a new coporate champion and cena gets his rematch clause,while daniel bryan demands vince puts together a match between daniel bryan and ryback dening the match he deserves so at night of champions have daniel bryan go over ryback and have randy orton dq himself and attack cena but bryan saves cena,and after all that happen triple h orders maddox to anounce the match for survivor series making it a triple threat match vince gets pissed at triple h which will lead to their fued,and at survivor series have randy orton rko cena after that tries to rko daniel but he reverses it into the no lock have vince the to interfere but his stopped by triple h and have randy tap out to bryan .


I'll be honest. This is an awful idea. Too many run-ins, too many interference, makes everyone in the ring look like they can't do it on their own. Where did Ryback come from?


----------



## Barking_titus

Good lord there's alot of comments on this post. Bryan is just another dumb pg gimmick in my opinion. Il admit that he's a good wrestler, but I don't think he's wwe champion material 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mqwar

*How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

On a scale of 1 - 10, how would you rate DB's mic skills?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

3 at best. He has charisma but his promo skills leave much to be desired. He speaks clearly and he's not bad, but has yet to give a GREAT promo that I've heard.


----------



## Chancywancy

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

If Rocky is 10 and Khali is 1, then 6.5 seems fair enough.

For the record, let's say that 5 is average for most superstars then.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

6 because his promos are eloquent but he just doesn't cut good serious promos, he did in Roh but in WWE his character is just a comedic goofball who I can't take serious much like Jericho during his Undisputed title run as a heel


----------



## Joff

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

He doesn't have to be great on the mic imo. 

I'd say he is pretty average though. Maybe a 6.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

I'd say 5. He is right about average.


----------



## Tony

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

7/10

Fine delivery, sounds natural, and doesn't come off as awkward. Good enough for me.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

A 7. Given the right material he has the potential to cut a really good promo.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

I look at it differently. His comedy skills in the segments with Kane show he is a good actor, but in ring promos are poor. I say 4 for Promos, 8.5 for acting skills.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

5 is fair, I believe.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

5.5 inb4 some mark says 10 are 9


----------



## kazoo

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

7 he's not bad could be better but he does his character well
and has come along way since his freshman yr in the WWE.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*

his mic skills are 6 at best 2 at worst 
he's a talent that is pushed by how good his in ring work is


----------



## MarkyMark88

NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!


----------



## Da Silva

His mic work is average. It's not bad, but it's not good either.


----------



## vault21

*Re: How would you rate Daniel Bryan's mic skills on a scale of ten?*



Slowhand said:


> 3 at best. He has charisma but his promo skills leave much to be desired. He speaks clearly and he's not bad, but has yet to give a GREAT promo that I've heard.


----------



## PacoAwesome

About a 6 average for his mic skills. His segments are usually always great and has great facial expressions and acting skills. However, when it comes to in-ring promos, his delivery is almost the same in every promo and a bit bland. He also has a bad habit of ending most of his sentences with "okay" which makes me shake my head from time to time. So it is safe to say his promo work is his biggest weakness, but luckily Bryan's amazing ring work and unique charisma has him covered for being a main event star.


----------



## Bryan D.

6 is fair.


----------



## Stanford

6 is a fair score, I think.


----------



## Young Constanza

he's about a 7 in Mic skills. He's not spectacular but he's able express the approiate emotions for whatever the situation calls for. whether it be serious or comedic.


----------



## World's Best

I don't see where all the harsh ratings come from. I think DB is one of the best right now on this mic, because of the simple fact that the emotion he expresses feels genuine.


----------



## Nuski

I'll say a 7


----------



## LKRocks

I give him a 5. He seems far too nervous hen cutting an in ring promo. He should try to be more relaxed.


----------



## THANOS

He's in the 6 - 7 range imo, and sometimes can go a bit higher depending on the material and the passion. He's cut only 2 or 3 good promos thus far in his wwe career (NXT elimination, NXT Cole interview, Dumping AJ) but I'm waiting for him to minimize the catchphrases and cut another serious promo. Hopefully we see one soon.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Brother None said:


>


That's kinda my point. That was NXT, not Raw. Not to say he flat out sucks on the mic, but I don't care about his promos. I just love his matches.


----------



## THANOS

> _We’re told one of the original plans was to do an angle that brought Shawn Michaels back to television and included him in the program with Daniel Bryan/the McMahons. The premise here would be Shawn saying “I told you so” and that Bryan was “his guy.” At this point it doesn’t look as likely to happen but was still getting some talk backstage.
> 
> - Speaking of Daniel Bryan/the McMahons, *the “corporate makeover” bit is seen as a way to “finally get rid” of Bryan’s beard* but no one is holding their breath on it happening any time soon._


HBK potentially coming back is awesome and the bolded part is interesting!


----------



## Bryan D.

I think Bryan must keep the beard. It's like part of his character at the moment.


----------



## thaimasker

PacoAwesome said:


> *He also has a bad habit of ending most of his sentences with "okay"*


I thought he stopped doing that A while ago?


----------



## Vyer

7 is average where I'm from, so I'll give him that for mic work.. Bryan has the potential to go higher because I seen him be better on the mic than he is now. 
Regarding his makeover, I don't think they will cut his beard. They are selling "Respect the Beard" shirts!


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Bryan D. said:


> I think Bryan must keep the beard. It's like part of his character at the moment.


IMO, he should keep the beard but fix the hair. He looked like a legitimate asskicker when he had shorter hair and a beard.


----------



## THANOS

New Bryan interview.



> I'd like to introduce you to Bryan Danielson. He's a wrestler. A rather successful one. At the moment, his name is Daniel Bryan (see how they did that?) and he works for WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment - if you haven't heard of them, Google them later, they're kinda big). Anyway, we got to have a chat. It went a bit like this:
> *
> RM: Were you into wrestling at high school?*
> 
> BD: Yeah. I loved it … I was never particularly good at it. That required a certain mindset and competitiveness, which I didn't have until later in my life [laughs].
> 
> *RM: Your last name's Danielson.*
> 
> BD: I'm a Viking.
> *
> RM: Has anyone ever mentioned ''Daniel in the lion's den''?*
> 
> BD: No, but that's an accurate description of my career.
> 
> *RM: You spent a lot of time in Japan and Britain. How was it?*
> 
> BD: Japan was fascinating. But England! I spent a lot of time at Butlin's holiday camps. Literally, wrestling for kids. I'd get up there, wearing a mask, singing the American national anthem, and they'd be, ''Booooooo!''. I was the bad guy. See how many times I'd get tripped up, fall on my face [laughs]. Japan and England. Two totally different dynamics.
> 
> *RM: What's the difference between working for WWE and the independent circuit, apart from changing your name?*
> 
> BD: Wrestling-wise, there's a huge difference. You see me on the television, that can be under 10 minutes … on the independent circuit the longest match I ever did was, I think, 76 minutes.
> 
> *RM: Wow.*
> 
> BD: And the numbers in the crowd. I mean, I've wrestled in front of six people. One of the things you don't appreciate [if you've not been an independent] is, for example, we have trainers and doctors for every show, that's great, but we have SHOWERS. We have a bunch of perks, but SHOWERING is …
> 
> *RM: So is WWE more of a sprint than a marathon?*
> 
> BD: Exactly. In WWE, I sprint. I can be SO tired. I can get tired throwing my hands in the air and yelling, ''Yes!''. It's winded versus exhausted.
> *
> RM: What is it about music that inspires you?*
> 
> BD: It's interesting. Music is ultimately sounds that are appealing to you. People's voices aren't that important to me. I like lyrics that are socially and politically conscious. Know what I mean?
> 
> *RM: I'm of the same school. Most of my favourite singers aren't great singers per se.*
> 
> BD: I really like Frank Turner. He's on the road all the time. He's a travelling musician. I'm a travelling wrestler. His plight is often my plight. For me, it's about opening my eyes to new things. Or can state it in a new way. It's this - we should be fighting together. That's it.
> *
> RM: What's independent in your heart?*
> 
> BD: Think how you want. Create how you want. I love wrestling because it's an act of creativity, despite that you're on TV and work for this massive corporation. Nobody's telling me exactly how to wrestle … sometimes they'll tell me, ''You shouldn't do this'', then the fire inside me … I know wrestling isn't exactly changing the world, but it's a small act of defiance.
> 
> I have no interest in being rich. I have no interest in being famous. Everything in the media is telling you, ''Buy, buy, buy.'' I don't want to buy anything. Once your needs are met, then you don't need anything else.
> *
> RM: You were a vegan for a while. Was it hard being a vegan wrestler on the road? Keeping muscle mass?*
> 
> BD: It was hard being a vegan on the road, but that's not why I stopped being a vegan. I developed a soy intolerance. I have to bring a lot of food with me, and sometimes customs agents are not sympathetic to my plight [laughs from us both]. Being a vegan without soy is very, very difficult.
> 
> *RM: Has it been hard maintaining relationships?*
> 
> BD: Yes. It's not just romantic relationships. I haven't seen my best friend in eight months. I haven't seen my nieces. It's heartbreaking. She has TOYS of me, but can't see me. It's hard.
> 
> I'm going to leave it there. I hope you could hear Bryan's voice a little. It's a gentler, more thoughtful voice than you may have imagined. Decency just pours out of him. I liked him very much. I hope I didn't get in the way of you liking him too.
> 
> (If you notice your interviewer feeling love and respect, you're a wise and decent and insightful reader.)
> 
> Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/entertainment/tackling-a-wwe-star-20130801-2r03h.html#ixzz2aq18i42k


----------



## Neathe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcVL3DJ6GVs

He can work the mic when he is not playing a cartoon character. Despite that, he has gotten over. Kudos to him. But I want to see The American Dragon wrestle. If he can get over as a stupid billy goat, then he can get over as anything.


----------



## THANOS

Neathe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcVL3DJ6GVs
> 
> He can work the mic when he is not playing a cartoon character. Despite that, he has gotten over. Kudos to him. But I want to see The American Dragon wrestle. If he can get over as a stupid billy goat, then he can get over as anything.


Yes I added that promo actually lol. Glad more eyes are being drawn to it!

Here's that one and another I've posted before that show what he can do when not saddled with the silly catchphrases.










I would certainly like to see more of that going forward as he becomes a focal point in the main event.


----------



## World's Best

THANOS said:


> New Bryan interview.


I really wish I could hang out w/ Bryan. This dude is so cool. His interviews are always humble and personable, and the thing is, I get the feeling he's being 100% honest all of the time.


----------



## thaimasker

Bryan,cena, and bella chopping wood on total divas lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXJLxkuZ24w


----------



## AthenaMark

[email protected] these kid on this forum having an attitude with catchphrases. Get a fucking grip..did you see those horrible Ziggler promos over the last 4 weeks.


----------



## bjnelson19705

THANOS said:


> Yes I added that promo actually lol. Glad more eyes are being drawn to it!
> 
> Here's that one and another I've posted before that show what he can do when not saddled with the silly catchphrases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would certainly like to see more of that going forward as he becomes a focal point in the main event.


Awesome.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

THANOS said:


> Yes I added that promo actually lol. Glad more eyes are being drawn to it!
> 
> Here's that one and another I've posted before that show what he can do when not saddled with the silly catchphrases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would certainly like to see more of that going forward as he becomes a focal point in the main event.



Awesome find. Like me, many people people probably haven't seen much of Bryan before he joined WWE. Watching his old stuff heightens my belief that this guy is the real deal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't know why we're defending Daniel Bryan like it's 2011. The man is a bonafide star in the making. When I was in Brooklyn at the Raw in July 15 everyone lost their minds when Daniel Bryan came out. He's the next true face of the wwe. :bryan


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't know why we're defending Daniel Bryan like it's 2011. The man is a bonafide star in the making. When I was in Brooklyn at the Raw in July 15 everyone lost their minds when Daniel Bryan came out. He's the next true face of the wwe. :bryan


I feel like Bryan has gathered so much critical mass already that he IS going to explode into stardom no matter what. 

I agree with you that there is no need to get too defensive and retort every single naysayer out there - that is an exercise in futility.

Sit back, and let the dazzler do his dazzling.  :yes:


----------



## SUNDAY

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> Sit back, and let the dazzler do his dazzling.  :yes:


Smartest thing said in this thread. Most people on this thread don't dislike Bryan but rather how he is treated. The same thing happened to Punk in 2011. Whenever stars get pushed, people overrate them, people call on the overrating, people get defensive and start a flame war. Its best just to be relaxed, we're here on the forum to talk not to argue. Can't we all just be good guys? :cena5


----------



## THANOS

> Barber Shop Angle on Raw?
> 
> WWE apparently contacted some local businesses in Green Bay, Wisconsin where they were looking for a barber chair to use on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw, which emanates from the city. This would likely be part of the Daniel Bryan corporate makeover angle. The rumor started at this link.


Hmmm so they're actually going to go through with trimming his beard! I for one will be happy with this but I know most people on here won't be lol


----------



## Kratosx23

They're not gonna get rid of his beard. They're just going to try to get him to do it, and he won't. They just came out with a shirt that says "respect the beard" a few weeks ago, so unfortunately, this goofy character is long term. If anything, Vince might try to get him in the chair by force, and Bryan will turn the tables and shave Vince's head again, which will lead to Vince taking drastic measures against Bryan and siding with Randy Orton to keep the title away from Bryan.


----------



## Da Silva

Yeah, the beard is going nowhere.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna get rid of his beard. They're just going to try to get him to do it, and he won't. They just came out with a shirt that says "respect the beard" a few weeks ago, so unfortunately, this goofy character is long term. If anything, Vince might try to get him in the chair by force, and Bryan will turn the tables and shave Vince's head again, which will lead to Vince taking drastic measures against Bryan and siding with Randy Orton to keep the title away from Bryan.


Fuck that actually sounds quite probable . I really want to see that beard trimmed down to, at least, bryan's world champion size, so he can look a bit less goofy.


----------



## KO Bossy

If this ends up being the big surprise for the barber shop angle, I will be seriously pissed. Ed Leslie getting a pay day is bad news to me.


----------



## Osize10

thaimasker said:


> Bryan,cena, and bella chopping wood on total divas lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXJLxkuZ24w


I like how Bryan was the only one who laughed when Nikki said "vagina." What a GOAT


----------



## Happenstan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're not gonna get rid of his beard. They're just going to try to get him to do it, and he won't. They just came out with a shirt that says "respect the beard" a few weeks ago


True, but that doesn't mean they won't shorten it to look more normal/corporate. He'll still have a beard after Monday though.




KO Bossy said:


> If this ends up being the big surprise for the barber shop angle, I will be seriously pissed. Ed Leslie getting a pay day is bad news to me.


Only Hogan sucks THAT d*ck anymore.


----------



## STEVALD

*Its just a rehash of an angle from the Attitude Era in which McMahon wanted Austin to dress like a champion after winning the title. And the outcome of it is probably going to be the same as well. Vince will force Bryan into shaving his beard and Bryan would pretend to be sold to the idea, only to overrule his decision the very last moment and put Vince in the YES! lock, just like Austin hit McMahon in the crotch. And like Pyro said, it would give Vince just another reason to hate Bryan and side with Randy.*


----------



## thaimasker

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *Its just a rehash of an angle from the Attitude Era in which McMahon wanted Austin to dress like a champion after winning the title. And the outcome of it is probably going to be the same as well. Vince will force Bryan into shaving his beard and Bryan would pretend to be sold to the idea, only to overrule his decision the very last moment and put Vince in the YES! lock, just like Austin hit McMahon in the crotch. And like Pyro said, it would give Vince just another reason to hate Bryan and side with Randy.*


But Stephanie said that she will personally supervise it and vince just said "good luck with that"

Only rational thing is if bryan rages and shaves steph :bryan


----------



## D17

nobody hotter


----------



## Cobalt

I really can't see them cutting his beard, it's just apart of who he is and sets him apart.

Plus he has just released a shirt called "Respect the beard" just can't see it happening, but dumber and stranger things have happened.


----------



## STEVALD

thaimasker said:


> But Stephanie said that she will personally supervise it and vince just said "good luck with that"


*I don't remember her saying she would supervise it personally, she just pitched the idea. *


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

In case you guys missed it here's a great new Bryan interview :yes

http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/

He talks about the upcoming match at Summerslam, his relationship with CM Punk and how he used to live on 20 dollars a month for groceries!


----------



## sbuch

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> In case you guys missed it here's a great new Bryan interview :yes
> 
> http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/
> 
> He talks about the upcoming match at Summerslam, his relationship with CM Punk and how he used to live on 20 dollars a month for groceries!


After reading this it occurred to me Bryan has the personality of a superstar. Am I the only one who think's Bryan's humble approach to life can transcend throughout media? I mean the guy is very likable. He may not have the most charisma in the world, but if you put Bryan on The Today Show, Late Night With Jimmy Fallon, Jimmy Kimmel Live, even The View, his personality would shine through and connect with the fans.

John Cena's character is all about "hustle, loyalty and respect" and doing the right thing. Bryan literally lives that lifestyles outside of the ring. He worked hard, he hustled for 14 years before making it big, he's clearly a loyal person to his belief systems, family and friends and his respect for the business, for the environment and for his competitors is admirable.

Kinda sounds like a Bryan jerk-fest, but he is the real life John Cena. Give him the strap and throw him on a media tour and the people will eat it up. Turn Cena heel with a Queen B like Nikki Bella in his corner and you have a storyline that can last years, both in kayfabe and not.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

sbuch said:


> Am I the only one who think's Bryan's humble approach to life can transcend throughout media?





sbuch said:


> Bryan literally lives that lifestyles outside of the ring.


Agree on both counts. I've always felt that the IRL Bryan is in some ways the quintessence of Cena's gimmick.


He is the the one who never gave up despite how badly WWE buried him
the the one who truly "overcame" all the odds stacked against him
and finally the one whose IRL persona a vast majority of the audience loves, something Cena hasn't managed in recent years. 

I feel the audience doesn't just love "Bryan the weak link" or "Bryan the wrestler", but the passion of Bryan Danielson the individual.

Same time last year I wasn't even a big fan of Bryan but he has won me over big time.


----------



## Arthurgos

The one thing that Total Diva's has showed me (if it is actually real) is that Bryan is quite the lucky guy to have Brie who wants the same simple lifestyle.

I have no idea why i ended up watching .


----------



## Happenstan

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> In case you guys missed it here's a great new Bryan interview :yes
> 
> http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/
> 
> He talks about the upcoming match at Summerslam, his relationship with CM Punk and how he used to live on 20 dollars a month for groceries!



Remember a while back there were reports that HHH was trying to get HBK to do a brief return to work a program with Bryan. Well something in that interview really stood out for me.



> *Where did you start training?
> I ended up training with Shawn Michaels. He’s the best. I left the night I graduated from high school, drove to Texas and trained with Shawn for a year.*


Completely bogus. He trained with Michaels for about 2 weeks before HBK bailed. Bryan felt ripped off by it. Regal really trained Bryan. However, WWE could bring HBK in as the proud teacher after Bryan wins the belt only for HBK to turn on Bryan out of jealousy somewhere down the line would make for an excellent storyline.


----------



## Bryan D.

Happenstan said:


> *Remember a while back there were reports that HHH was trying to get HBK to do a brief return to work a program with Bryan.* Well something in that interview really stood out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely bogus. He trained with Michaels for about 2 weeks before HBK bailed. Bryan felt ripped off by it. Regal really trained Bryan. However, WWE could bring HBK in as the proud teacher after Bryan wins the belt only for HBK to turn on Bryan out of jealousy somewhere down the line would make for an excellent storyline.


That would explain the beard:


----------



## KO Bossy

OK, I'm just gonna say...the opening segment tonight on Raw was idiotic. I get that Bryan says he's a wrestler while Cena is just an entertainer, and I thought that part was alright (he kinda waffled on for a while and avoided getting to the point, and the delivery didn't fully really natural, but it was alright). But the rest of the segment...what purpose did it serve? Vince said himself that Bryan looks like a toothpick and is too short. Thus, even if he did shave, Vince still wouldn't endorse him. This didn't hype the rivalry between Cena and Bryan, or the match at Summerslam at all. A good portion of the segment was just shitting on Bryan. Again, they built up Bryan just to have him go back those stupid chants and look like a comedy character. And then, they had a random Barrett cameo to take a beating. What was gained out of this? They put Bryan in a suit, slicked his hair back and sent him out to do this throwaway skit. Some people are calling this the second best promo of the year, for god's sake!


----------



## TheRockfan7

The opening of RAW tonight reminded me exactly of this. 

DB taking notes from Stone Cold. 

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/stone-cold-steve-austin-clashes-with-authority-playlist


----------



## Therapy

That was the best opening segment of RAW I've seen in a long ass time. He's getting REALLY close to having full control of the crowd without resorting to lame pandering.. His mic skills are progressing at an unbelievable rate.


----------



## AthenaMark

[email protected]hat kid saying he was rambling on...after all the praised Heyman and Punk promos at this site and the hate for Rock doing VERY good promo work that went long, you expect me to buy that what Bryan was saying was boring and what I didn't want to hear? HAHAHAHA. Nah..Promo of the Year nominee. He's the *ONLY one *besides the Rock to bring up how much money Cena makes and that's why he does all of charities and his ass kissing shit.


----------



## Nuski

It was a good promo. Second best of the year? Nah, but it was awesome especially coming from someone who strong point isn't his mic skills. I was entertained.


----------



## Therapy

KO Bossy said:


> OK, I'm just gonna say...the opening segment tonight on Raw was idiotic. I get that Bryan says he's a wrestler while Cena is just an entertainer, and I thought that part was alright (he kinda waffled on for a while and avoided getting to the point, and the delivery didn't fully really natural, but it was alright). But the rest of the segment...what purpose did it serve? Vince said himself that Bryan looks like a toothpick and is too short. Thus, even if he did shave, Vince still wouldn't endorse him. This didn't hype the rivalry between Cena and Bryan, or the match at Summerslam at all. A good portion of the segment was just shitting on Bryan. Again, they built up Bryan just to have him go back those stupid chants and look like a comedy character. And then, they had a random Barrett cameo to take a beating. What was gained out of this? They put Bryan in a suit, slicked his hair back and sent him out to do this throwaway skit. Some people are calling this the second best promo of the year, for god's sake!


You're missing the big picture.. DB is getting the full on 100% McMahon rub.. I haven't seen Vince suck a wrestlers dick this hard since giving the keys to Cena.. 

CM Punk didn't even get this much attention when he was white hot w/ the pipe bomb promo.


----------



## KO Bossy

TheRockfan7 said:


> The opening of RAW tonight reminded me exactly of this.
> 
> DB taking notes from Stone Cold.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/stone-cold-steve-austin-clashes-with-authority-playlist


Yeah, they tried to recreate it and failed miserably. It worked well for Austin because he was anti-authority and was already champion, which is why Vince wanted to change him. Bryan isn't a rebel in the least.



Therapy said:


> That was the best opening segment of RAW I've seen in a long ass time. He's getting REALLY close to having full control of the crowd without resorting to lame pandering.. His mic skills are progressing at an unbelievable rate.


What do you call chanting YES and NO? (Hint-its pandering).



AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] kid saying he was rambling on...after all the praised Heyman and Punk promos at this site and the hate for Rock doing VERY good promo work that went long, you expect me to buy that what Bryan was saying was boring and what I didn't want to hear? HAHAHAHA. Nah..Promo of the Year nominee. He's the ONLY besides the Rock to bring up how much money Cena makes and that's why he does all of charities and his ass kissing shit.


Promo of the year nominee my ass. He took like...nearly 10 minutes to say one thing. "Cena is an entertainer, I'm a wrestler." That was his point, and he dragged it out needlessly. Lengthy promos are fine if the point they're making warrants the length. This didn't.

Oh and for the record, don't a lot of you complain that guys like Punk break kayfabe too often? Well, bringing up Cena's money, mansion and charities...that's breaking kayfabe. Even the great Daniel Bryan does it.

There was no point to that opening segment, I can't believe people are calling it one of the best this year. That's insulting to the actually great segments.


----------



## KO Bossy

Therapy said:


> You're missing the big picture.. DB is getting the full on 100% McMahon rub.. I haven't seen Vince suck a wrestlers dick this hard since giving the keys to Cena..
> 
> CM Punk didn't even get this much attention when he was white hot w/ the pipe bomb promo.


THIS is the McMahon rub? Being told every week that you're a joke, you look like crap and that you don't deserve any sort of success? Where's the rub exactly? The fact that he gets to be on screen at the same time as Vince?

Usually a rub is something positive. Hogan facing Sid at WM8 was giving Sid the rub because he was facing the face of the industry in a WM main event. This is just shitting on a guy to the point where its getting annoying. There are other ways to get a guy over besides making him look bad every week (and yeah, I know the fans still like him, that doesn't mean the attempt isn't there).


----------



## AthenaMark

Well...it was a good point and it got you amped up, as everyone can see. Bryan did his job perfectly.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan living up to being to the GOAT. I was about to cry cause I thought they were really gonna shave that majestic beard of his.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Was it the best promo ever or even of this year? No, but it was a great promo coming from a guy that people say can't cut a promo. He was passionate and concise with his ideas and feelings. What was the point of trying to cut his beard? To humiliate him... I think the whole segment was pretty good. I've been watching wrestling for 20 years and I say this was good. 

People give Bryan a lot of flack on how he can't be the face of the company. Why? Is Cena better than him? Are we using the same prejudices we hate McMahon for? I'm not saying he'll be the nest top babyface but he doesn't have to be. I enjoy watching and seeing him progress regardless of his spot on the roster. 

Now about him rehashing stuff, well that doesn't matter. I enjoyed Summer of Punk in ROH and in WWE and I enjoyed The New Dawn and Straight Edge Society just as much. 

CM Punk brought me back into watching WWE and Daniel Bryan has helped me stay watching. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Duke Silver

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and for the record, don't a lot of you complain that guys like Punk break kayfabe too often? Well, bringing up Cena's money, mansion and charities...that's breaking kayfabe. Even the great Daniel Bryan does it.


Wrestlers don't get paid, buy mansions, or give to charity in kayfabe-land?


----------



## KO Bossy

Bryan didn't do anything. I don't get this entire feud and I thought it was a bad segment.

Wait, that's not true. I get parts of the feud. Other parts are a complete WTF to me.


----------



## thaimasker

It was a good promo. Best of the year? No.
but it proves that with the right material bryan can cut a good promo.


----------



## KO Bossy

Duke Silver said:


> Wrestlers don't get paid, buy mansions, or give to charity in kayfabe-land?


Its the fact that they had to bring up outside circumstances that are true to life. People bitch that Punk does it so often, then when someone else does, its not a problem.

I saw people complaining that it broke kayfabe for Heyman to say he had kids. What, wrestlers can't have kids?


----------



## SpaceTraveller

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan didn't do anything. I don't get this entire feud and I thought it was a bad segment.
> 
> Wait, that's not true. I get parts of the feud. Other parts are a complete WTF to me.


That's the beauty about wrestling, you'll gravitate towards whomever you like. For instance my dad was the biggest Rock mark in the attitude era and I was the biggest Stone Cold mark. I still love him regardless. So everything is not for everyone.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Probably the best Daniel Bryan promo i've heard, he's proving to everyone hes the full package.


----------



## Therapy

DB Promo = Crowd fully engaged, marking out, chanting.

Cena promo = Pins heard dropping.. He couldn't even do his typical gimmick of stealing DB's gimmick and pander for Yes chants.. They aren't falling for it anymore.


----------



## KO Bossy

Therapy said:


> DB Promo = Crowd fully engaged, marking out, chanting.
> 
> Cena promo = Pins heard dropping.. He couldn't even do his typical gimmick of stealing DB's gimmick and pander for Yes chants.. They aren't falling for it anymore.


Yeah, but that doesn't make the promo itself good. They're more into Bryan, and less into Cena. Alright, so what? I thought Cena's promo was a lot more succinct, delivered better and had better content.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Who knew Damien Sandow had a long lost brother (Daniel Bryan).


----------



## ecabney

Man,that opening segment was one of the best babyface moments the WWE has had in about 5 years.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and for the record, don't a lot of you complain that guys like Punk break kayfabe too often? Well, bringing up Cena's money, mansion and charities...that's breaking kayfabe. Even the great Daniel Bryan does it.


Yes, he did. And if Bryan starts doing it in every other promo like Punk does I will dog Bryan's ass too. 1 time in your WWE main event career isn't bad, hell 5 times in your TOTAL WWE career isn't bad, but once every other month for the past 2 years is pathetic.


----------



## NO!

It's not like they haven't brought up Cena and charities numerous times on Raw already... not to mention footage of his mansion on a show that they constantly promote. It kind of made the feud seem more personal when Bryan said those things.


----------



## Mister Hands

Bringing up the fact that the 11 time WWE champion has a lot of money is not breaking kayfabe in any sense of the term. Fuck, guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Therapy said:


> DB Promo = Crowd fully engaged, marking out, chanting.
> 
> Cena promo = Pins heard dropping.. He couldn't even do his typical gimmick of stealing DB's gimmick and pander for Yes chants.. They aren't falling for it anymore.


Nevermind the silence, but DAT "BORING" chant. That's one chant a wrestler never wants, whether you're a heel or a face.


----------



## NexS.E.S

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't make the promo itself good. They're more into Bryan, and less into Cena. Alright, so what? I thought Cena's promo was a lot more succinct, delivered better and had better content.


You didn't like something about Bryan? Shocked


----------



## dreamchord

Cena's promo was far, far superior to Bryan's


----------



## Sarcasm1

Cena's promo was basically the same as the ones he had when he faced Punk and The Rock.


----------



## KO Bossy

NexS.E.S said:


> You didn't like something about Bryan? Shocked


I think the shocking part is that I praised something Cena did...

And people act like all I do is bitch about Bryan. I don't. I've praised him a lot recently. I just didn't like the segment. I saw no point to it, nothing ended up getting accomplished and all I see them doing is shitting on the guy, which is hurting my ability to take him seriously.

There's even someone claiming its one of the best babyface moments in 5 years. Seriously? All he did was claim Cena was an entertainer, and that he's a wrestler. Then he beat up Wade Barrett and wouldn't get a shave. This is a great moment? 

They've transformed Daniel Bryan from the goofball who chants YES into a guy with a big beard. That is literally his gimmick, and its sad. Nothing about the segment was spectacular, or even noteworthy. Its kinda like it just happened.


----------



## #Mark

Cena cuts that same promo once a month. The content wasn't that great either.. Bryan didn't even say half the shit he was complaining about. "The don't judge me" shtick really didn't make sense here.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The crowd was too drained after watching the first 4 days of the G1 climax.


----------



## Stanford

KO Bossy said:


> That is literally his gimmick, and its sad.


It's terribly sad. I feel awful for the Bryan. He must be struggling with everything right now. Bryan's _true fans_ know what he can do, and it's depressing to see him wasting away in the main event of Summerslam like this.* I'M SAD. * God I'm sad, guys.


----------



## KO Bossy

Do you just follow me around like some retard or something? You always post the dumbest garbage that has nothing to do with anything. Go troll somewhere else or perhaps contribute something useful to a conversation.

Were I in Bryan's shoes, with a character that shallow, stupid and that was aimed at appeasing the lowest common denominator, I'd be embarrassed. And the WWE should be embarrassed, as well, for putting out such a dumb character.


----------



## Smoogle

I actually agree with some people cena used the exact same content in his promo there was nothing really new and although I am not crazy about bryan promo i felt it was better and he did a pretty damn solid job in saying what he needed to say - Cena came off more heelish this time, more like the corporate champ.


----------



## Stanford

KO Bossy said:


> Do you just follow me around like some retard or something?


You and I congregate in the same general area. So, _or something_. 



> You always post the dumbest garbage that has nothing to do with anything. Go troll somewhere else or perhaps contribute something useful to a conversation.


Cheers for the rep, Gussie.


----------



## ecabney

Cena cut a good promo, but he basically accused Bryan of a bunch of things he didn't say. Bryan got him, brehs.


----------



## NO!

KO Bossy said:


> Do you just follow me around like some retard or something? You always post the dumbest garbage that has nothing to do with anything. Go troll somewhere else or perhaps contribute something useful to a conversation.
> 
> Were I in Bryan's shoes, with a character that shallow, stupid and that was aimed at appeasing the lowest common denominator, I'd be embarrassed. And the WWE should be embarrassed, as well, for putting out such a dumb character.


I think the whole point of the character is to illustrate that you can still accomplish something that you love while having customs of your own and not compromising them in order to fulfill certain expectations. In this case, it's the total opposite of "shallow". The only person who is really crapping on the guy is Vince and it's because he's the villain of this story. Bryan actually stated in some interview that he was the one who decided to grow the beard. I'm sure he isn't distraught over a beard that HE chose to have. It's not like the segment was really embarrassing either, seeing as he was the winner of the whole thing. I guess it's not everyone's cup of tea though. 

The only thing I'll admit that bugged me was him keeping the ponytail. He ripped the suit off, said "I won't change!", but kept the ponytail for the rest of the night. It made little sense.


----------



## SmarkyKunt

KO Bossy said:


> people act like all I do is bitch about Bryan.



Because you mostly do, lol. 
And you said the same exact thing last time I saw one of your posts bitching about Bryan, lol.
Such a cop out.

"I'm not a hater, I do think he's does ___ well, but now let me tell you why he's shit!
THIS
THIS
THIS
THIS
THIS 
and THIS

But I did say that one good thing about him, so it's not like I ONLY bitch about im!" :lol
I am not even a Bryan mark, and I find this hilarious. 

Anyway, I thought the segment was fine. It entertained me. Nothing too extraordinary, but not bad either. Some people need to relax, kick back and watch the show for what it is instead of finding every little thing to cry and whine about.


----------



## Powers of Pain

KO Bossy said:


> I think the shocking part is that I praised something Cena did...
> 
> And people act like all I do is bitch about Bryan. I don't. I've praised him a lot recently. I just didn't like the segment. I saw no point to it, nothing ended up getting accomplished and all I see them doing is shitting on the guy, which is hurting my ability to take him seriously.
> 
> There's even someone claiming its one of the best babyface moments in 5 years. Seriously? All he did was claim Cena was an entertainer, and that he's a wrestler. Then he beat up Wade Barrett and wouldn't get a shave. This is a great moment?
> 
> They've transformed Daniel Bryan from the goofball who chants YES into a guy with a big beard. That is literally his gimmick, and its sad. Nothing about the segment was spectacular, or even noteworthy. Its kinda like it just happened.


Totally agree with this: Bryan is an awesome wrestler and hugely over right now, but this segment on RAW shows why he will never be the next face of the company as some people on here seem to think. It was almost a comedy skit, and basically was Vince taking the piss out of DB.

Vince is simply riding the popularity of the bearded underdog for now but you can just tell by that segment what he really thinks of Bryan. 

Am still looking forward to the SS match though, simply because Bryan is such a great wrestler, I know the match will be a good one.


----------



## Mr. I

Powers of Pain said:


> Totally agree with this: Bryan is an awesome wrestler and hugely over right now, but this segment on RAW shows why he will never be the next face of the company as some people on here seem to think. It was almost a comedy skit, and basically was Vince taking the piss out of DB.
> 
> Vince is simply riding the popularity of the bearded underdog for now but you can just tell by that segment what he really thinks of Bryan.
> 
> Am still looking forward to the SS match though, simply because Bryan is such a great wrestler, I know the match will be a good one.


You can tell from a scripted segment where Bryan was a face and Vince a heel, what Vince thinks of Bryan exactly in real life?


----------



## Blommen

When the villain of a story doesn't take the hero seriously, what does that tell the crowd who hate the villain? It tells them that they should cheer the hero and take him seriously. This is not hard to understand guys, it's the premise of the entire fucking angle between Vince and DB that Vince doesn't take him seriously while the rest of the "Universe" does and and that creates the friction. If Vince was to come out and praise Bryan it would totalle deflate the entire point of the feud. jesus guys, I thought this was common sense?


----------



## AmazingTyler

Not gonna lie, I actually wanted Daniel Bryan to trim/shave his beard off (even if he shaved it all the way it would just take a week to get back to bein good)and a haircut.


----------



## Duke Silver

I don't know how a couple of people honestly consider what Bryan did last night "breaking kayfabe". Fleshing out someone's character isn't breaking kayfabe. 

Breaking kayfabe is saying that John Lauranitus hired divas because they sucked his dick. Breaking kayfabe is saying that Vince McMahon pushed Shawn Michaels because he had a crush on ole' HBK. Breaking kayfabe is suggesting that the only way to get to the top is to be Hunter's spotting buddy.

*Not* suggesting that Cena has money. That's just adding substance to a story. What do you think; these guys are fighting for peanuts, living in motels, and spending absolutely no time in the outside world? It's a story and Bryan is painting Cena as the made-man. If _that_ is breaking kayfabe, well, I guess we've got two very different definitions of the term.


----------



## duanculo

*Re: Bryan's Push*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...an-push-is-sad-effort-to-get-john-cena-cheers


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Bryan's Push*

That Total Divas show and his relationship with Cena might be the reason. The insane crowd support he has been getting for some while now might also have something to do with it. They pretty much had no other choice than to push him, he's just that over. Reminds me of Jeff Hardy in 2008/2009 another guy who was constantly getting huge pops so they just had to push him.


----------



## Quasar

*Re: Bryan's Push*

I don't think that his relationship with Cena has anything to do it, although it can't hurt either.

The truth is that Bryan is an excellent in-ring technician and the crowd love him. And he's more entertaining on the mic than people give him credit for. The truth is, Bryan is the hottest thing they have right now and they pulled the plug on his inpending push. Now, if he goes over Cena... that's another story.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Bryan's Push*

The most over wrestler on the roster, the best wrestler on the roster. Totally deserves the push to the main event.
Cena and the Bellas are irrelevant to the issue.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Bryan's Push*

And why would you cares if it's because of that ? An awesome wrestle and an awesome guy receive a push and you worry about that ? Is it that hard to just enjoy the push ?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bryan's Push*

^So true

The best wreslter on the planet
Gets insane reactions on the mic
The most popular babyface right now 

The reaction Daniel Bryan got when John Cena picked him as his opponent was amazing.No face in WWE can get reactions like him.

Give me one good reason why Daniel Bryan shouldn't be given a push?


----------



## hardyorton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig8McQjg-KE

Bryan at a Aussie Zoo.


----------



## THANOS

hardyorton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig8McQjg-KE
> 
> Bryan at a Aussie Zoo.


Here, I fixed it for you.






:lmao "John Cena at Summerslam I'm going to dropkick you in the face like a kangeroo" :mark: :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I never care to hear Bryan on the mic. Also never cared to hear guys like Benoit or even Bret (outside of 1997) on the mic either. I just wanna see him wrestle, it's what he's great at. So I fast forwarded through the whole segment Monday. The build to this feud is kinda lame anyways, not really that interested in seeing most face vs. face feuds but I have wanted to see this match for awhile now.


----------



## sesshomaru

Duke Silver said:


> I don't know how a couple of people honestly consider what Bryan did last night "breaking kayfabe". Fleshing out someone's character isn't breaking kayfabe.
> 
> Breaking kayfabe is saying that John Lauranitus hired divas because they sucked his dick. Breaking kayfabe is saying that Vince McMahon pushed Shawn Michaels because he had a crush on ole' HBK. Breaking kayfabe is suggesting that the only way to get to the top is to be Hunter's spotting buddy.
> 
> *Not* suggesting that Cena has money. That's just adding substance to a story. What do you think; these guys are fighting for peanuts, living in motels, and spending absolutely no time in the outside world? It's a story and Bryan is painting Cena as the made-man. If _that_ is breaking kayfabe, well, I guess we've got two very different definitions of the term.


I dunno, back in the 80's there were stories of fans acting hostile towards heels out in public. Although that should be mostly dispelled, don't forget that people forget that doctors, teachers, and wrestlers have a life outside of work.


----------



## Stanford

I watched a Macho Man promo from the 80s yesterday, during which Mean Gene brought up Mach's past as a professional baseball player. That filthy mother fucker was breaking fayfabe!


----------



## Onehitwonder

Did you guys like Daniel Bryans new hair? I kind of liked that. I dont think they needed that corporate makeover to do that, but anyways. They could trim his facial hair now little by little. Maybe 3-5 cm shorter would be okay.


----------



## Oliver-94

Stanford said:


> That filthy mother fucker was breaking fayfabe!


 I think you mean _kayfabe
_


----------



## Stanford

Onehitwonder said:


> Did you guys like Daniel Bryans new hair? I kind of liked that. I dont think they needed that corporate makeover to do that, but anyways. They could trim his facial hair now little by little. Maybe 3-5 cm shorter would be okay.


I thought he looked like mini-Triple H. Which is a good thing.



Oliver-94 said:


> I think you mean _kayfabe
> _


Nope. I meant _fayfabe_, clearly.


----------



## Oliver-94

Stanford said:


> Nope. I meant _fayfabe_, clearly.


----------



## Duke Silver

Bryan's fortunate that he can rock almost any look. 

The suit, unkempt beard, and ponytail was surprisingly slick though.


----------



## H Dazzlerfan

*Re: Bryan's Push*

Having followed Bryan's career since 2004, I am happy that he has achieved so much in the WWE. He is one of the best workers in the company and one of the most charismatic. His place at the top is justified through hard work and crowd reactions.
If his push is due to hard work, then fantastic. If it is due to his link to Cena, then so be it. Whatever keeps Daniel Bryan on my screen for longer is all good.


----------



## Chrome

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nevermind the silence, but DAT "BORING" chant. That's one chant a wrestler never wants, whether you're a heel or a face.


Loved that, seemed like it genuinely upset him, I hope it catches on.


----------



## hazuki

Bryans new look reminds me of a young HHH.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

KO Bossy said:


> They've transformed Daniel Bryan from the goofball who chants YES into a guy with a big beard. That is literally his gimmick, and its sad. Nothing about the segment was spectacular, or even noteworthy. Its kinda like it just happened.


Does seem cheap, but the good thing is that if his beard is why so many love him right now, then shaving if off is all it takes to get major heat.



Happenstan said:


> Yes, he did. And if Bryan starts doing it in every other promo like Punk does I will dog Bryan's ass too. 1 time in your WWE main event career isn't bad, hell 5 times in your TOTAL WWE career isn't bad, but once every other month for the past 2 years is pathetic.


Punk doesn't even break kayfabe that often, definitely not every other month. That's silly. And even if he did, then who cares? If that is his style, then so be it. I'll take breaking kayfabe over Cenas scripted corny crap any day of the week.


----------



## THANOS

> WWE Hall of Famer Stone Cold Steve Austin recently appeared on Afterbuzz TV to promote the new season of ******* Island, and the following are some interview highlights:
> 
> On Wrestling today:
> 
> "It's a different game out there right now. These kids aren't getting enough time to tell the whole story.... the product inside the ring is at a more accelerated pace, so what comes with that is not total selling of everything you can sell. You do something to elicit a response... It's a short attention span theater and guys are moving faster than I'd like them to be, they're overselling a lot of stuff in the wrong way and underselling stuff in the wrong way as well. Everybody seems to be coming from the same camp these days. That has its pros and its cons."
> 
> On ROH:
> 
> "I like Ring of Honor, but sometimes these guys overwork themselves and try to go too much into the nuances, the shoulder slapping and the pulling up of the trunks, you know the little time fillers... They almost go back to a caricature of what was real deal wrestling. I do like the product."
> 
> *On Daniel Bryan having the "it factor:"
> 
> "You've got to have it. You look at a cat like Daniel Brian, who is a hard worker, can wrestle, can tell a great story. The it factor was undiscovered. It has been discovered and now this kid is having great success with super strong talent."*
> 
> On Cena's in-ring ability:
> 
> "Cena can have a great match with anybody, but he needs somebody who can bring it out of him."


Austin knows his shit, can't disagree with him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THANOS said:


> Austin knows his shit, can't disagree with him.



The Stone Cold Steve Austin seal of approval. It doesn't get much better than that. 

:bryan


----------



## Happenstan

How weird would it be if Austin did want to come back for a match but wanted to wrestle Bryan instead of Punk? :lol


----------



## Soulrollins

Happenstan said:


> How weird would it be if Austin did want to come back for a match but wanted to wrestle Bryan instead of Punk? :lol


That will make no fucking sense...? :aries2


----------



## Happenstan

Soulrollins said:


> That will make no fucking sense...? :aries2


Story wise? It makes about as much sense as Austin coming back to feud with Punk. Spare me the drinker v. straight edge crap. Jericho and Punk did it already and it wasn't that entertaining then.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Happenstan said:


> Story wise? It makes about as much sense as Austin coming back to feud with Punk. Spare me the drinker v. straight edge crap. Jericho and Punk did it already and it wasn't that entertaining then.


But that was when Punk was face and Jericho the heel. 

Punk has proven he can do the "better than everyone" heel gimmick, like back in 2009 against Jeff Hardy, which was awesome.

I'm not sticking up for this feud at all though, i hope Austin stays away all together.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> How weird would it be if Austin did want to come back for a match but wanted to wrestle Bryan instead of Punk? :lol


I don't think he would want to, especially if he's only returning for one or two matches. Austin/Bryan would be a great match for sure, but Austin would be coming back more for the money, and a chance at creating a huge Mania payday. Bryan/Austin would be all about Yes!/What! chants and it would be intolerable making it not likely to draw a big Mania buyrate.

Punk/Austin would be an absolutely amazing fued with beautifully intense segments/promos, and a massive Wrestlemania pay day because of the contrasting styles and build. The same could be said for Austin/Lesnar or Austin/Rock once more.

Ideally I'd love to see:

1) Punk/Austin I - where they are both faces and the straight edge/beer stuff isn't even brought up, and the feud instead is about respect and booked as Austin's big return. Austin will win his return match clean and Punk will kick him in the nuts and give him a GTS turning back heel/tweaner.

2) Punk/Austin II - where Punk is a full on heel going in and the fued is heavily based on Punk seeing Austin as his alcoholic dad who objectified alcohol and drugs and made it seem cool in pop culture, affecting alcoholics and impressionable children all over the world. Punk would end up winning the match clean and post match, they'll shake hands and hug and Punk will forgive Austin.

3) Austin/Ambrose - This one is obvious. They are both so similar in attitude and I have a feeling Ambrose will be a tweaner by then and probably an austin-type character. This match would be intense up the asshole and would be insanely memorable.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Bryan is a safer worker than Punk, which could be another reason Austin picks Bryan.

Bryan's the safest worker in WWE, he rarely botches.


----------



## AthenaMark

[email protected]/Punk being a major payday..lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Stone Cold isn't as big of a draw as some make him seem to be(Obviously he used to be). Unless it's a match with Rock or Lesnar(two much bigger draws than him), the WM buyrate for the show he's on will fall well below expectations. Rock and Lesnar have been relevant in there time away from WWE, Austin has not.


----------



## THANOS

Silent KEEL said:


> Bryan is a safer worker than Punk, which could be another reason Austin picks Bryan.
> 
> Bryan's the safest worker in WWE, he rarely botches.


Punk would wrestle a safe style against Austin, and beside he barely has any moves that invole the neck other than the neckbreaker, but he take that out for the match.



AthenaMark said:


> [email protected]/Punk being a major payday..lol


Laugh all you like but with the right build and storyline, it certainly could. Austin was over the the AE primarily because he made storylines intense and have meaning no matter what. Punk is doing that right now vs Brock and Heyman, and I guarantee Summerslam will net a larger return than last years. Punk working with Austin in an intense feud WOULD create a big Mania match, and if you don't want to take my word for it, go look at the Austin/Punk with JR from WWE 13, where Austin called it "The biggest match of all time" and said it would be a big money match. I'll take Austin's word on the match over anyone on here's any day of the week. If the biggest money superstar of all time during the years he was on top says this then anyone would be a fool to argue.


----------



## hardyorton

From NME


"Frank Turner has said that wants to duet with WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan.

Turner was responding to a recent comment by the wrestler saying he'd like to work with him.

After hearing the news, Turner tweeted Bryan saying: "I'm game!"

In an interview with Digital Spy, the wrestler, who previously collaborated with The Moldy Peaches Kimya Dawson on 'Captain Lou', said: "I love Frank Turner, an English guy. I would like to do something with him. There's something about his music. I suppose there's a lot in common with independent musicians and wrestlers. How much he's on the road, all that kind of stuff.

"His music really speaks to me, I identify with it. If I could do something with him, that would be awesome. It's crazy to see how popular he's become. I was at the gym maybe a month ago and I heard a Frank Turner song. I was like, 'Whoah!' I'm so out of tune with pop culture, I didn't even realise that he had become big! It was like, this is my guy, and he's playing at the gym! This is strange."

Another wrestler, Wade Barrett said last year that he would talk to people in the music department of the WWE to see if he could take up Manic Street Preachers on their offer to write his new theme music."


http://www.digitalspy.ie/ustv/s216/...bryan-interview-i-want-a-bout-with-jesus.html

Good Bryan Interview


----------



## Soulrollins

Who really want to see Daniel Bryan vs Austin instead Punk vs Austin?
Cm Punk vs Austin is one of the biggest feuds 
that could take place in history, period.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Austin/Bryan would be a great match but there's really no story there. I just can't think of how they would build that. 

LOL @ Athenamark like always. Any Austin comeback match would be a nice payday, keep hating like always.


----------



## Marrakesh

LOL @ the guy who said Austin/Ambrose. While your at it why don't we book Rock/Rollins or tell you what bring back Hulk Hogan one more time and have him feud with Roman Reigns LOL. Ambrose is no different to any other member of the shield in the eyes of the public. They don't know anything about his past work nor would they care. He is nowhere near a big enough star to ever set foot in the ring with Austin. Don't be deluded. He's talented though as are Rollins/Reigns.


----------



## World's Best

THANOS said:


> 3) Austin/Ambrose - This one is obvious. They are both so similar in attitude and I have a feeling Ambrose will be a tweaner by then and probably an austin-type character. This match would be intense up the asshole and would be insanely memorable.



I really hope you're kidding. Seriously. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Happenstan

THANOS said:


> I don't think he would want to, especially if he's only returning for one or two matches.


Oh I know, that's why I said it would be weird. If Austin has 1 more match (He won't IMO), it will be against Cena, Taker, HHH, Rock or maybe Lesnar. No one else has a prayer at getting a shot.




THANOS said:


> Punk/Austin would be an absolutely amazing fued with beautifully intense segments/promos, and a massive Wrestlemania pay day because of the contrasting styles and build. The same could be said for Austin/Lesnar or Austin/Rock once more.


No, it really wouldn't. Punk just doesn't connect with enough people to bring this feud up from slightly above business as usual to epic.




THANOS said:


> 3) Austin/Ambrose - This one is obvious. They are both so similar in attitude and I have a feeling Ambrose will be a tweaner by then and probably an austin-type character. This match would be intense up the asshole and would be insanely memorable.


I love Ambrose but come on. Are you trolling?




THANOS said:


> Punk would wrestle a safe style against Austin, and beside he barely has any moves that invole the neck other than the neckbreaker, but he take that out for the match.


 Running knee in the corner into a bulldog, oh and *HIS FINISHER....THE GTS*. Punk is way to clumsy to be considered safe, not that I think that would bother Austin any. What will turn Austin off is Punk's lack of prestige compared to the guys above.




THANOS said:


> ... go look at the Austin/Punk with JR from WWE 13, where Austin called it "The biggest match of all time" and said it would be a big money match. I'll take Austin's word on the match over anyone on here's any day of the week. If the biggest money superstar of all time during the years he was on top says this then anyone would be a fool to argue.


Austin has since walked that back and said he didn't think Punk would be the best opponent for him to face should he return. Austin wanted Punk when Punk was at the top of his game, Punk isn't there anymore. Hell since Payback half the time I think he's phoning in his performance.


----------



## jamal.

Austin/Ambrose would be so amazing, why do y'all think he's trolling?


----------



## krai999

you people just don't know what moxley is capable of do you?


----------



## FreakyZo

Happenstan said:


> Oh I know, that's why I said it would be weird. If Austin has 1 more match (He won't IMO), it will be against Cena, Taker, HHH, Rock or maybe Lesnar. No one else has a prayer at getting a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it really wouldn't. Punk just doesn't connect with enough people to bring this feud up from slightly above business as usual to epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Ambrose but come on. Are you trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running knee in the corner into a bulldog, oh and *HIS FINISHER....THE GTS*. Punk is way to clumsy to be considered safe, not that I think that would bother Austin any. What will turn Austin off is Punk's lack of prestige compared to the guys above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin has since walked that back and said he didn't think Punk would be the best opponent for him to face should he return. Austin wanted Punk when Punk was at the top of his game, Punk isn't there anymore. Hell since Payback half the time I think he's phoning in his performance.


(Looking at the feud with Brock/Heyman)..... Yeah you're full of it when it comes to Punk man, he's fucking good and you don't want to admit because you don't like him so there is no point in taking your post about him seriously. Punk is the best performer on WWE television today, tell who else feuds feel as real as his or promos feel as real as his. He's captivating the audience every week and in turn they have been emotionally invested in him. He's a living legend just like Bryan( Punk more so) and by the end of his career will be one the all time greats in this business. This isn't an opinion either


----------



## Happenstan

FreakyZo said:


> (Looking at the feud with Brock/Heyman)..... Yeah you're full of it when it comes to Punk man, he's fucking good and you don't want to admit because you don't like him so there is no point in taking your post about him seriously. Punk is the best performer on WWE television today, tell who else feuds feel as real as his or promos feel as real as his. *He's captivating the audience every week and in turn they have been emotionally invested in him. He's a living legend* just like Bryan( Punk more so) and by the end of his career will be one the all time greats in this business. This isn't an opinion either




















Now if only he could get people to actually watch.


----------



## NO!

If you've seen Punk's promos during this feud with Heyman and you still refuse to give the man credit, I can only assume you're a stubborn individual.


----------



## Happenstan

NO! said:


> If you've seen Punk's promos during this feud with Heyman and you still refuse to give the man credit, I can only assume you're a stubborn individual.


I have. I've never said Punk cuts a bad promo (He relies on breaking the fourth wall too much however.), but being a good stick man is a far cry from 'living legend'. Road Dogg was a great stick man. He had 20,000 people chanting along with him word for word every Monday night...not a 'living legend'. Also, I think he has regressed some since he took time off earlier this year. His heart just isn't fully in this anymore. I dunno if it's the feud with Lesnar, the timing of the feud with Lesnar (Punk wanted it to happen at Mania), or if Punk has just checked out from the business but something is off about the guy IMO.


EDIT: And he STILL can't draw worth a damn.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Looking at wannabe's like Happenstan and TheRock Says makes me long for the days of Rock316AE. A true trailblazer for Punk haters and discussions about drawing.


----------



## Stanford

I bet you a lot of the fanbase Punk brings to the product watch their WWE on the internet, and don't affect TV ratings or Pay Per View buyrates. I've met quite a few.


----------



## THANOS

Marrakesh said:


> LOL @ the guy who said Austin/Ambrose. While your at it why don't we book Rock/Rollins or tell you what bring back Hulk Hogan one more time and have him feud with Roman Reigns LOL. Ambrose is no different to any other member of the shield in the eyes of the public. They don't know anything about his past work nor would they care. He is nowhere near a big enough star to ever set foot in the ring with Austin. Don't be deluded. He's talented though as are Rollins/Reigns.


Don't be stupid. You can't honestly believe with the backing Ambrose has had so far from WWE and the quality of work he's turned in in response, combined with over 2 more years of experience on the main roster, that he wouldn't be a big enough star to face Austin. 3 years of strong booking and character development can do a lot for someone in casual fans eyes, and at that time he should be fully fleshed out as a character, and using his intensity and passionate promos to make every feud he's in exceptional. If you don't see how an Ambrose/Austin feud could be amazing then I don't know what to tell you?


----------



## Sonnen Says

Happenstan said:


> Now if only he could get people to actually watch.


Your'e such a waste of time. Your'e so criminally biased about Bryan, because you think Bryan is such a good example of what Punk isn't.


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> I bet you a lot of the fanbase Punk brings to the product watch their WWE on the internet, and don't affect TV ratings or Pay Per View buyrates. I've met quite a few.


I'm one of them, although I will watch RAW live when I can, and if I have buddies over to watch it with.


----------



## Stanford

Sonnen Says said:


> Your'e such a waste of time.


This goes for anyone who communicates by spamming pictures and emoticons.


----------



## Soulrollins

Marrakesh said:


> LOL @ the guy who said *Austin/Ambrose*. While your at it why don't we book *Rock/Rollins *or tell you what bring back Hulk Hogan one more time and have him feud with Roman Reigns LOL. Ambrose is no different to any other member of the shield in the eyes of the public. They don't know anything about his past work nor would they care. He is nowhere near a big enough star to ever set foot in the ring with Austin. Don't be deluded. He's talented though as are Rollins/Reigns.



Why not book these matches? No matter how you see it, the three members of the shield are All future top stars, legends to discover,put them against legends is a great desicion.


----------



## Happenstan

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Looking at wannabe's like Happenstan and TheRock Says makes me long for the days of Rock316AE. A true trailblazer for Punk haters and discussions about drawing.


A Wannabe? That's cute. Keep making these cute comments on your knees while your boy Punk continues to fumble at getting people to watch him. *slurp* *slurp*




Sonnen Says said:


> Your'e such a waste of time. Your'e so criminally biased about Bryan, because you think Bryan is such a good example of what Punk isn't.


I see those reading comprehension classes are paying off. News flash dunce, I never mentioned Bryan in that post but thanks for playing.




Stanford said:


> This goes for anyone who communicates by spamming pictures and emoticons.


Since when is 2 spamming? Jesus the butthurt flows like wine in here.


----------



## Stanford

Happenstan said:


> Since when is 2 spamming?


1 is more than enough.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

As much as it pains me to say it, Steve Austin shouldn't be working with either Punk or Bryan. He should be working with the face of the company. Unfortunately that guy is John Cena, at least everyone will be booing Cena and cheering Austin... Hopefully.


----------



## mblonde09

He should work with the person who'll produce the best television... and that is Punk.


----------



## Beatles123

Heeeee can'y work with both?


----------



## Happenstan

SpaceTraveller said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, Steve Austin shouldn't be working with either Punk or Bryan. He should be working with the face of the company. Unfortunately that guy is John Cena


No.




mblonde09 said:


> He should work with the person who'll produce the best television... and that is Punk.


Wrong.

You guys need to think like Vince. Austin should work with the person who'll produce the most *MONEY!!!* This is a business after all. Given their rivalry, the best person to work with would probably be the Rock. Watch the below documentary. That's just a sample of what could be produced if Austin and Rock came back and did a slow build up to a Mania match.





Act 2






Edit: Why are we talking about Punk in a Bryan thread? Off-topic. Start a new thread for this Punk crap.


----------



## Beatles123

THE BEARD IS HERE!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Happenstan said:


> You guys need to think like Vince. Austin should work with the person who'll produce the most *MONEY!!!* This is a business after all. Given their rivalry, the best person to work with would probably be the Rock. Watch the below documentary. That's just a sample of what could be produced if Austin and Rock came back and did a slow build up to a Mania match.


Nobody wants to see Rock/Austin again. That's not thinking like Vince. That's living in the past. Wanna think like Vince, book him against a red hot superstar like Punk or someone else he has never faced like Cena or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Happenstan

Slowhand said:


> Nobody wants to see Rock/Austin again. That's not thinking like Vince. That's living in the past. Wanna think like Vince, book him against a red hot superstar like Punk or someone else he has never faced like Cena or Brock Lesnar.



If you think Austin/Punk would come close to drawing what Austin/Rock would you are out of your mind.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Austin/Rock in 2014? :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

Thinking how close Summerslam is now, I'm so glad that WWE didn't get a chance to incorporate the Bellas/Total Divas into this feud. That's something that I was really dreading, and much like with AJ last year, I feared that it would end up hurting the match as well. 

Having the McMahons and Orton involved is much more reasonable. It's actually been a fairly interesting WWE title feud that should become even better when Bryan wins the title, fends off Orton, and sticks it to Vince. :ex:

But really, any direction they take other than Cena retaining will be fairly intriguing. As long as Bryan is involved. The minute it boils down to Cena/Orton is the second I stop watching.



Happenstan said:


> Edit: Why are we talking about Punk in a Bryan thread? Off-topic. Start a new thread for this Punk crap.


:lmao You're the one that's antagonizing people into arguing about Punk.


----------



## Happenstan

Ever Wolf said:


> Austin/Rock in 2014? :lmao


Yeah, like Lesnar/HHH in 2013. Oh wait. 




Duke Silver said:


> You're the one that's antagonizing people into arguing about Punk.


I'm sorry. I didn't realize one flippant comment about Austin choosing Bryan over Punk (which was really commentary more on Bryan anyway) should Austin return would require all the Punktards to come out and defend their hero for 3 freaking pages. I underestimate their desperation once again. My error.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, like Lesnar/HHH in 2013. Oh wait.


You're seriously comparing these two? :lmao

Yeah because Austin/Rock (Two guys who don't wrestle anymore) is exactly the same as Triple H/Lesnar (HHH is a part timer but he's wrestled a match within the last 10 years, something Austin hasn't. As has Lesnar. You're deluded.

Anyways to get back to the topic of *Daniel Bryan*: i'm getting goosebumps waiting for his match with Cena, the atmosphere will be electric and the match if their match last year is anything to go by will be awesome.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Austin is fucking irrelevant in 2014, why don't people understand this? People don't magically stay relevant for doing NOTHING in 10 years. That's why Lesnar and Rock are draws, because they actually did something in there time away. 

Lesnar became the UFC champion and became the BIGGEST draw in UFC history, and Rock became a HUGE movie star, Austin Hosted ******* island. One of those 3 don't fit, can you guess which one?


----------



## Duke Silver

TakeMyGun said:


> Austin is fucking irrelevant in 2014, why don't people understand this? People don't magically stay relevant for doing NOTHING in 10 years. That's why Lesnar and Rock are draws, because they actually did something in there time away.
> 
> Lesnar became the UFC champion and became the BIGGEST draw in UFC history, and Rock became a HUGE movie star, Austin Hosted ******* island. One of those 3 don't fit, can you guess which one?


As wonderful as that assumption is, that's all it is. A wild assumption that you have no way of backing up.

You don't need to be an actor or a fighter to maintain relevance in the wacky world of pro wrestling. Austin is still beloved by wrestling fans, and that's all that really matters. He won't be at his peak anymore, and he probably won't be able to rival the drawing ability of Brock/Rock; but that's doesn't mean he's "fucking irrelevant". 

To sell Wrestlemania you only need 1/20th of the weekly viewing audience (worldwide) to buy the PPV. That responsibility wouldn't fall solely on the shoulders of Stone Cold... so what does it matter? 

There are enough fans interested in the return of SCSA to justify his involvement [also an assumption, but a less asinine one].


----------



## Happenstan

Ever Wolf said:


> You're seriously comparing these two? :lmao


Austin was the most popular name in wrestling since Hogan. No one has topped it. He doesn't have to be around to be remembered any more than Hogan does. Hogan/Rock was a big PPV event and Hogan wasn't on tv every night in the years prior. He hadn't been seen for a few years since before WCW closed.



Ever Wolf said:


> Yeah because Austin/Rock (Two guys who don't wrestle anymore) is exactly the same as Triple H/Lesnar (HHH is a part timer but he's wrestled a match within the last 10 years, something Austin hasn't. As has Lesnar. You're deluded.


Yeah, I'm deluded. You're the dipshit who is confusing match quality with PPV buys. Two clearly seperate things. Who cares when he last wrestled? What matters is if he can sell a match to people, and he can.



Ever Wolf said:


> Anyways to get back to the topic of Daniel Bryan: i'm getting goosebumps waiting for his match with Cena, the atmosphere will be electric and the match if their match last year is anything to go by will be awesome.


This is the only sensible thing you've said all thread.






TakeMyGun said:


> Austin is fucking irrelevant in 2014, why don't people understand this? People don't magically stay relevant for doing NOTHING in 10 years. That's why Lesnar and Rock are draws, because they actually did something in there time away.


Nothing but love for ya bro, but I disagree. Austin, like Hogan, is a name that will never be forgotten. That trumps everything. For lower guys being away would erode their fanbase but not those 2. Not when it comes to WWE anyway. If Hogan returned to WWE tomorrow he could headline a Mania against any top name and sell it out. Sad, but true.


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm starting to think that there's a very good chance Cena/Bryan will headline Summerslam over Punk/Lesnar. 

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Happenstan

Duke Silver said:


> I'm starting to think that there's a very good chance Cena/Bryan will headline Summerslam over Punk/Lesnar.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?



:yes Why are you just starting to feel this way though? This was evident the moment the matches were made a month ago. Cena just started not main eventing over the WWE champ after RAW 1000, now that he is the WWE champ there was no way he wasn't closing the show.


----------



## Duke Silver

Happenstan said:


> :yes Why are you just starting to feel this way though? This was evident the moment the matches were made a month ago. Cena just started not main eventing over the WWE champ after RAW 1000, now that he is the WWE champ there was no way he wasn't closing the show.


I couldn't see Bryan headlining over Lesnar. Certainly looks like it's happening though.


----------



## Bryan D.

Well, if Cena/Bryan headlines Summerslam, Cena can't walk out as the WWE Champion. That would be.. disgusting.


----------



## tabish.f16

Lesnar may be a huge draw and so will be Punk but NO ONE IS MORE OVER THAN D-BRY. PERIOD. Its Eid here and a random kid on the street was yelling YES!YES!YES! while recieving eid gifts!


----------



## Eulonzo

Duke Silver said:


> I'm starting to think that there's a very good chance Cena/Bryan will headline Summerslam over Punk/Lesnar.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


Me too.

I never thought Punk/Lesnar was gonna headline or main event Summerslam, to be honest. If they didn't pick Bryan then eh, probably lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Orton is gonna kill Bryan if he cashes in, think about it guys, do you honestly expect WWE to properly execute a heel turn and a baby face redemption storyline that is going to span 3-6 months? Their level of incompetence will not allow them to do so. Just look at the ADR/Ziggler storyline done two months ago, and look at ADR cashing in on Punk in 2011. The Punk thing pretty much killed all of his momentum.

The RIGHT way for them to do it is for Bryan to beat both Orton and Cena on the same night. You just MADE a guy in one night doing so, and you can still turn Orton heel, and he can feud with Bryan over the title during the fall.


----------



## Happenstan

TakeMyGun said:


> The RIGHT way for them to do it is for Bryan to beat both Orton and Cena on the same night. You just MADE a guy in one night doing so, and you can still turn Orton heel, and he can feud with Bryan over the title during the fall.


Totally agree, which is why this option won't even enter into WWE's collective brain.


----------



## Smoogle

well they set it up in that way - with bryan having multiple matches in one night so if he beat cena & orton (again) in the same night that would definitely be his greatest moment ever.


----------



## Eulonzo

I just want him to win without any bullshit post-wins like Orton cashing in.

Like several users have said on the forum: If Orton really wants to cash in out of no-where, he shouldn't do it at SummerSlam because that wouldn't be out of no-where if most of us would expect it. And if they're gonna do it at an obvious time, don't make it too obvious. Ziggler's cash in wasn't that obvious, 'cause they didn't announce Del Rio vs. Colter/Swagger a week before or some shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Eulonzo said:


> I just want him to win without any bullshit post-wins like Orton cashing in.
> 
> Like several users have said on the forum: If Orton really wants to cash in out of no-where, he shouldn't do it at SummerSlam because that wouldn't be out of no-where if most of us would expect it. And if they're gonna do it at an obvious time, don't make it too obvious. Ziggler's cash in wasn't that obvious, 'cause they didn't announce Del Rio vs. Colter/Swagger a week before or some shit.


No, Orton SHOULD cash in because Bryan needs to win and he needs a legit heel to feud with for a few months, and there are literally NONE on the roster right now. Have Vince bring out Orton after Bryan wins, Ortons going for the RKO, Bryan reverses, gets the YES lock, Orton Taps Right in front of Vince. BOOM, you just made a moment that's going to be remembered for YEARS, you turned Orton heel as he aligned with Vince, and Bryan just became a top guy. 

He's on fire NOW, they need to strike while it's at it's peak and NOW is the time.


----------



## Eulonzo

TakeMyGun said:


> No, Orton SHOULD cash in because Bryan needs to win and he needs a legit heel to feud with for a few months, and there are literally NONE on the roster right now. *Have Vince bring out Orton after Bryan wins, Ortons going for the RKO, Bryan reverses, gets the YES lock, Orton Taps Right in front of Vince. BOOM, you just made a moment that's going to be remembered of YEARS, you turned Orton heel as he aligned with Vince, and Bryan just became a top guy. *
> 
> He's on fire NOW, they need to strike while it's at it's peak and NOW is the time.


That I'm fine with, as long as Orton doesn't win because that would be complete bullshit to have Bryan finally win and lose it immediately.


----------



## HitMark

I like all the DB marks, because they are so enthusiastic, but what will all of u do if, Cena betas Bryan and Orton doesn't cash his contract in at Summerslam.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> In case you guys missed it here's a great new Bryan interview :yes
> 
> http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/
> 
> He talks about the upcoming match at Summerslam, his relationship with CM Punk and how he used to live on 20 dollars a month for groceries!


I know a lot of people bang on about how great Bryan is as a person but this interview sort of shows that he's just a normal fella. He's obviously been told to promote WWE which is why he mentions HBK and shoe horns Total Divas into the conversation at the first opportunity but the thing he talks about longest and most passionately is his fucking dog. Brilliant.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Arseache Kid said:


> I know a lot of people bang on about how great Bryan is as a person but this interview sort of shows that he's just a normal fella. He's obviously been told to promote WWE which is why he mentions HBK and shoe horns Total Divas into the conversation at the first opportunity but the thing he talks about longest and most passionately is his fucking dog. Brilliant.


This.


----------



## Londrick

The Arseache Kid said:


> I know a lot of people bang on about how great Bryan is as a person but this interview sort of shows that he's just a normal fella. He's obviously been told to promote WWE which is why he mentions HBK and shoe horns Total Divas into the conversation at the first opportunity but the thing he talks about longest and most passionately is his fucking dog. Brilliant.


It's cause he's a legend in the business. How many dogs are there that have the accolades he has: ROH World Champion, the GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion, the US Champion, and the World Heavyweight Champion. I wouldn't be surprised if his dog steals Orton's case and cashes in on Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## Happenstan

Dunmer said:


> It's cause he's a legend in the business. How many dogs are there that have the accolades he has: ROH World Champion, the GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion, the US Champion, and the World Heavyweight Champion. I wouldn't be surprised if his dog steals Orton's case and cashes in on Bryan at Summerslam.



Vince Mcmahon: "Rover goes over. Book it. I love it. No one will see it coming. Then Orton comes out and RKO's the pooch setting up NOTC. It's brilliant."


----------



## KO Bossy

Dunmer said:


> It's cause he's a legend in the business. How many dogs are there that have the accolades he has: ROH World Champion, the GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion, the US Champion, and the World Heavyweight Champion. I wouldn't be surprised if his dog steals Orton's case and cashes in on Bryan at Summerslam.


A legend? Look...Bryan might be famous on the Indie scene, and getting more and more notoriety on the main stage in WWE, but there is no way he's a wrestling legend.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

KO Bossy said:


> A legend? Look...Bryan might be famous on the Indie scene, and getting more and more notoriety on the main stage in WWE, but there is no way he's a wrestling legend.


I think he was talking about the dog (jokingly I might add).


----------



## rpaj

Surely WWE/Vince can't even screw this one up, he's getting his big push, finally. Doesn't he also have some backstage support from Shawn Michaels, not like that would be the only reason, but I'm sure his opinion counts for something.


----------



## Silent KEEL

KO Bossy said:


> A legend? Look...Bryan might be famous on the Indie scene, and getting more and more notoriety on the main stage in WWE, but there is no way he's a wrestling legend.


Wow, you're so fast to put down Bryan that you didn't even take the time to read the whole post, nice job!


----------



## KO Bossy

Was it supposed to be a joke? It wasn't funny.

And whatever, I jumped the gun. It happens. Not gonna act like it doesn't.


----------



## Eddie Ray

KO Bossy said:


> A legend? Look...Bryan might be famous on the Indie scene, and getting more and more notoriety on the main stage in WWE, but there is no way he's a wrestling legend.


he's most definitely a wrestling legend, not a WWE legend. there's a difference. the impact he has had on professional wrestling as a whole speaks for itself. he's had a lasting impact on the whole indie scene. you can't be called 'king of the independents' and not find yourself in the history books of professional wrestling. it may not register on the WWE or mainstream consciousness but for those who enjoy professional wrestling and who are full on fans understand who Bryan Danielson is.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Bryan is not a legend YET, but he will be in a few years. That much is certain.


----------



## Da Silva

Slowhand said:


> Bryan is not a legend YET, but he will be in a few years. That much is certain.


He really is a legend. As the poster above said, he might not have entered the mainstream consciousness yet, but he's certainly a legend. Daniel Bryan has been the de-facto best in the world for half a decade now. He's already ensured that even if he retired from professional wrestling tomorrow, he will leave behind a legacy and will be remembered.


----------



## Londrick

Slowhand said:


> Bryan is not a legend YET, but he will be in a few years. That much is certain.


Agreed. Once his career is done he'll be up there with guys like Hogan, Austin, HBK, etc.


----------



## Deptford

Dunmer said:


> Agreed. Once his career is done he'll be up there with guys like Hogan, Austin, HBK, etc.


He'll be more around Eddie's level of stardom realistically.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Deptford said:


> He'll be more around Eddie's level of stardom realistically.


We can only speculate because we have no idea what Vince (and Triple H) have is store for Bryan in the future.
But even as a huge DB-fan I gotta agree with you on this one. Daniel Bryan is at Eddie's level no doubt, but he's got a lot more left in the tank.

Daniel Bryan is 32 years old
Stone Cold was 39 when he faced The Rock at Wrestlemania XIX.
Hulk Hogan was 43 when he turned heel and changed the business.
Shawn Michaels was 44 when he faced Undertaker in an unbelievable 5-star match at Wrestlemania XXV.

Time is on Bryan's side. We just need to be patient.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Slowhand said:


> Bryan is not a legend YET, but he will be in a few years. That much is certain.


Disagree, he is already a legend. He has been the best techical wrestler for the past 8-10 years. He may not be a WWE legend yet but he is a wrestling legend. Just because you are not known by mainstream doesnt mean you are not a legend. Just take someone like Satchel Page for example. He is a legend in baseball even though back when he was playing no one outside of the ***** League knew who he was. Sure he played in MLB in his 40s but he was well past his prime.

But you get the point. He was still a legend before he stepped foot in MLB


----------



## World's Best

birthday_massacre said:


> Disagree, he is already a legend. He has been the best techical wrestler for the past 8-10 years. He may not be a WWE legend yet but he is a wrestling legend. Just because you are not known by mainstream doesnt mean you are not a legend. Just take someone like Satchel Page for example. He is a legend in baseball even though back when he was playing no one outside of the ***** League knew who he was. Sure he played in MLB in his 40s but he was well past his prime.
> 
> But you get the point. He was still a legend before he stepped foot in MLB


Yes, Bryan is a legend. He is up there with Aries and CM Punk when it comes to Indy legends of the last ten or so years. Actually there is a match Bryan and Aries that lasts 70+ minutes in ROH. The dude is sheer talent and he made his mark as a phenom in the Indy circuit before even entering the WWE. I'm not surprised at all the American Dragon chants I hear either.


----------



## AthenaMark

Daniel Bryan, what he is today, was not hard to see. He could work his ass off but those doubted his ability to be a character. Now look at him..dropping epic promos and not having an equal in the ring on the mainstream circuit. He made it and he did it the right way.


----------



## KO Bossy

Deptford said:


> He'll be more around Eddie's level of stardom realistically.


Wow, an actually fair assessment...hard to come by, these days.



Eddie Ray said:


> he's most definitely a wrestling legend, not a WWE legend. there's a difference. the impact he has had on professional wrestling as a whole speaks for itself. he's had a lasting impact on the whole indie scene. you can't be called 'king of the independents' and not find yourself in the history books of professional wrestling. it may not register on the WWE or mainstream consciousness but for those who enjoy professional wrestling and who are full on fans understand who Bryan Danielson is.


I'm pretty sure the casuals enjoy pro wrestling and are fans, and most probably are clueless to Bryan Danielson's Indy work and Indy legend status.

I also fail to see why being an Indy wrestling legend is so important. He was famous on such an incredibly small scale. I mean, its an accomplishment, yeah, but the way you guys are throwing it around, that equates him being on the same level as Hulk Hogan or something, in terms of wrestling accolades.



AthenaMark said:


> Daniel Bryan, what he is today, was not hard to see. He could work his ass off but those doubted his ability to be a character. Now look at him..dropping epic promos and not having an equal in the ring on the mainstream circuit. He made it and he did it the right way.


I'm still waiting to see these epic promos...no one has linked me any, nor, in the time since my return in 2011, have I seen any.

And yeah, he does have equals in the ring on the mainstream circuit. You act like wrestling only exists in the US.

I also kind of question how he "did it the right way". He came up through the Indies as a wrestling machine, only to have that stripped away from him and be made into a goofball with a huge beard that screams a word at the fans. Why is that the right way? Because he didn't get where he is by being friends with Triple H or something? He didn't get over with the fans because of his wrestling ability. It took a bad booking decision, a chant and him being made into a comedy character that was a shell of his former self to get over. You classify that as "did it the right way"? He's just like any other WWE superstar. Its not due to his god given abilities and talent, but by placing emphasis on regular, mundane qualities that anyone can have. Oh look, he's got a beard and it helped get him over. He's really made it...

And there's still reason to doubt his ability to play a character because he doesn't play one. The person he portrays is 1) chant YES 2) have a beard 3) look like a troll. That isn't a character, and so we haven't yet actually seen him play one.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Why is that the right way? Because he didn't get where he is by being friends with Triple H or something?


Yes. That is exactly it. You seem to enjoy the current promotional scheme of the WWE that has brought us the likes of Sheamus. Good for you. Personally I'll take talent over nepotism any day.




KO Bossy said:


> He didn't get over with the fans because of his wrestling ability. It took a bad booking decision, a chant and him being made into a comedy character that was a shell of his former self to get over.


And any credibility you had on the subject just went out the window. You're just trolling for fun and as such should be ignored. Good luck passing this bullshit off elsewhere.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

His promos during the whole "weak link"-angle were great when all he was talking about was how he was a force to be reckoned with and how he was gonna beat anyone who said otherwise. I liked that version of DB.


----------



## Eddie Ray

KO Bossy said:


> I'm pretty sure the casuals enjoy pro wrestling and are fans, and most probably are clueless to Bryan Danielson's Indy work and Indy legend status.
> 
> I also fail to see why being an Indy wrestling legend is so important. He was famous on such an incredibly small scale. I mean, its an accomplishment, yeah, but the way you guys are throwing it around, that equates him being on the same level as Hulk Hogan or something, in terms of wrestling accolades.


i'm not equating level of mainstream success. I'm talking about the impact on the core elements of the sport. he defined the indie scene. he was a seminal artist, the same way you see in the music business or the art and design business. its not always the most popular artists that have the most impact within a certain industry.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan #1 in this weeks WWE power rankings

http://www.wwe.com/inside/power-rankings/power-rankings-august-10-2013/page-9

#1 Daniel Bryan
Despite enduring a corporate makeover, a collision with The Shield and an unexpected battle with Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan didn't skip a beat. The beared grappler looks ready for the spotlight and his big WWE Title opportunity at the hottest event of the summer


----------



## WrestlingOracle

KO Bossy said:


> Wow, an actually fair assessment...hard to come by, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the casuals enjoy pro wrestling and are fans, and most probably are clueless to Bryan Danielson's Indy work and Indy legend status.
> 
> I also fail to see why being an Indy wrestling legend is so important. He was famous on such an incredibly small scale. I mean, its an accomplishment, yeah, but the way you guys are throwing it around, that equates him being on the same level as Hulk Hogan or something, in terms of wrestling accolades.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to see these epic promos...no one has linked me any, nor, in the time since my return in 2011, have I seen any.
> 
> And yeah, he does have equals in the ring on the mainstream circuit. You act like wrestling only exists in the US.
> 
> I also kind of question how he "did it the right way". He came up through the Indies as a wrestling machine, only to have that stripped away from him and be made into a goofball with a huge beard that screams a word at the fans. Why is that the right way? Because he didn't get where he is by being friends with Triple H or something? He didn't get over with the fans because of his wrestling ability. It took a bad booking decision, a chant and him being made into a comedy character that was a shell of his former self to get over. You classify that as "did it the right way"? He's just like any other WWE superstar. Its not due to his god given abilities and talent, but by placing emphasis on regular, mundane qualities that anyone can have. Oh look, he's got a beard and it helped get him over. He's really made it...
> 
> And there's still reason to doubt his ability to play a character because he doesn't play one. The person he portrays is 1) chant YES 2) have a beard 3) look like a troll. That isn't a character, and so we haven't yet actually seen him play one.



Wouldn't you say that it says something about Daniel Bryan's charisma though that he can pull off the character he does. Take Undertaker for example. The Undertaker is commonly mentioned on the short list of greatest gimmicks, yet if you look at the original premise, an tall huck finn looking guy in an westernish outfit coming out to creepy music who rolls his eyes and says rest in peace while no selling everything because we are supposed to believe the guy is dead. That is one lame as hell sounding character thatfans would never buy, but Taker did an hell oof an job getting it over very early on by acting it well, and as Taker and his character have evolved, the gimmick is now etche in greatness. 

Back to Bryan, he may not have gotten over on his wrestling ability, but that is what initially drew fans to him. The guy was given shit to start with including losing on the grandest stage in 18 seconds, but he got his comedy character, and got it to the explosive point of where bryan is right now. He sure as hell wasn't handed anything or force fed like Del Rio for instance, but through his machine like working consistancy as one of if not THE the best workers in wrestling today he stayed afloat from total obscurity; and his charisma, he got to where he is now. I don't see how even the most jaded Bryan hater cant appreciate his rise. 

is bryan ever gonna be the star of Hogan? no. Is he an crowd controller at Rock's level? probably not. Can he match Austin on the mike? No, Is he Foley when it comes to different gimmick portrayal? No one ever will be, but he should be appreciated as an truely great wrestler and budding star.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WrestlingOracle said:


> is bryan ever gonna be the star of Hogan? no. Is he an crowd controller at Rock's level? probably not. Can he match Austin on the mike? No, Is he Foley when it comes to different gimmick portrayal? No one ever will be, but he should be appreciated as an truely great wrestler and budding star.



I dont see why people need to try to compare Daniel Bryan to Hogan, Austin, or the Rock.

Why cant he be the first Daniel Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

Eddie Ray said:


> i'm not equating level of mainstream success. I'm talking about the impact on the core elements of the sport. he defined the indie scene. he was a seminal artist, the same way you see in the music business or the art and design business. its not always the most popular artists that have the most impact within a certain industry.


Uh professional wrestling isn't a sport. It has athletic elements in it, but at its core, its scripted fighting.

He was successful in the Indies and was regarded as a legend there. That's great. But he had an impact in an area where it didn't mean very much. The most impact you can have in pro wrestling is on a main stage, not in an armory in front of 30 people. I respect him for doing that, some of you are making this Indy legend thing out to be way more important than it actually is.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Wouldn't you say that it says something about Daniel Bryan's charisma though that he can pull off the character he does. Take Undertaker for example. The Undertaker is commonly mentioned on the short list of greatest gimmicks, yet if you look at the original premise, an tall huck finn looking guy in an westernish outfit coming out to creepy music who rolls his eyes and says rest in peace while no selling everything because we are supposed to believe the guy is dead. That is one lame as hell sounding character thatfans would never buy, but Taker did an hell oof an job getting it over very early on by acting it well, and as Taker and his character have evolved, the gimmick is now etche in greatness.
> 
> Back to Bryan, he may not have gotten over on his wrestling ability, but that is what initially drew fans to him. The guy was given shit to start with including losing on the grandest stage in 18 seconds, but he got his comedy character, and got it to the explosive point of where bryan is right now. He sure as hell wasn't handed anything or force fed like Del Rio for instance, but through his machine like working consistancy as one of if not THE the best workers in wrestling today he stayed afloat from total obscurity; and his charisma, he got to where he is now. I don't see how even the most jaded Bryan hater cant appreciate his rise.
> 
> is bryan ever gonna be the star of Hogan? no. Is he an crowd controller at Rock's level? probably not. Can he match Austin on the mike? No, Is he Foley when it comes to different gimmick portrayal? No one ever will be, but he should be appreciated as an truely great wrestler and budding star.


I don't really think pulling off this character speaks anything to Bryan's charisma. ANYONE can do it. There's nothing exceptional about the Bryan character. For example-you can't have the Rock without Dwayne Johnson. You can't have Steve Austin without Steve Williams. You can't have Hulk Hogan without Terry Bollea. You CAN have Daniel Bryan without Bryan Danielson. Look how easy those stupid catchphrases are. Maddox got heat with them, AJ got heat with them, Kane got heat with them...aside from that, the only other identifying trait to Bryan is that he's got a huge beard. So chant YES and have a beard. As I said, ANYONE can do that. What charisma does that require? What makes the performer so special when his character can be portrayed by almost anyone? Match quality? Not everyone can do that, but his in ring skills is probably his least identifiable feature to a casual fan.

His in ring drew fans into him on the Indy scene, yes. That I completely agree. But in the WWE? Yes chants and WM28. That made the guy. And its what has kept him alive ever since. To people like us on this site, workrate means a lot more than it does to Billy Johnson in the stands. He may be a wrestling machine, but he's never presented as such. He's always shown to the fans as a comedy guy, pure and simple.

I can appreciate the success the guy is having, and where he came from, but the Daniel Bryan character, to me, represents everything wrong with pro wrestling. Here they had a guy who was a great wrestler and got over by being a legit competitor. So when he shows up in the WWE and they want to push him, they are obliged to do a few things-first, change his look to be something completely comedic. Second, to give him a dumb catchphrase. Third, to cut out 99% of his moves. The Bryan character is what I find to be the equivalent of dangling keys in front of a toddler. They take any interesting qualities about the guy, throw them out the window and repackage him as a stupid character that will appeal to the cretins in he audience. "Look everyone, this man looks funny and chants hilarious words! Time to laugh." And sadly, they eat it up. But when you look past that condescending pandering that I find to be insulting, what is there to the Bryan character besides the shallow, face value trash? He chants, has a funny beard and looks like a troll. OK...what about the actual character of Bryan? What character? Beyond what you see on the surface, Daniel Bryan is a completely regular person. There's nothing to him beyond that. I have a real problem with that because outside of giving a figurative pacifier to the audience, there's no reason for this character to be in the WWE beyond existing. Does he wrestle extremely well? Yes. Is that ever highlighted? No. They take one important quality that could help this character so much by building around it and instead bury the fact and make him an empty, useless character.

Would it be so hard to try and get that fact about the guy over instead of pushing the fact that he's not meant to be taken seriously, and completely average besides that? I watch pro wrestling because I want to see something I don't get to see in something like MMA-characters and character development. I want to see what happens when an undead mortician and his scarred, masked brother duke it out in the ring. I want to see the Olympic Champion have a fight against a cussing, beer drinking red neck. I don't want to see a regular guy with a beard and stupid chant fight another regular guy without a beard and stupid chant. That, to me, is a waste of time. Were I watching purely for the athleticism and art of wrestling, I'd watch the Olympics or New Japan (which I do). But I watch wrestling also for the characters, which is what I want out of WWE. I can get the actual wrestling somewhere else (and get it better) and if its all I cared about, I probably wouldn't watch WWE anymore. WWE offers an aspect that other wrestling (like the Olympics and New Japan) doesn't really offer and that's theatrics. I don't see any sort of theatrics with Daniel Bryan beyond those YES chants (which I find to be insulting and stupid as there's no point to them except to give him something to chant), and so I don't care for him. I saw some character in American Dragon Bryan Danielson, which is why I've grown to like him. But Daniel Bryan? No thanks.

There's good theatrics in pro wrestling. Characters like Bray Wyatt, Punk and whatnot. There's a point to those characters. I don't see a point to the Daniel Bryan character, and the fact that they've given him all these bells and whistles like a chant and weird look tells me they're trying to compensate for something the character is missing. Its that that makes him the equivalent to shiny keys. We're supposed to be wowed by all of this external, pointless shit that makes no sense and isn't the least bit substantive as a way of being entertained and distracted from the fact that no thought went into the character and that he's mediocre beyond what's on the surface (aside from his wrestling ability which they never highlight). Some people are. I saw through the smoke and mirrors and realized the truth and am not fooled by it.


----------



## Beatles123

Wrestling isn't sports entertainment...it's an entertaining sport. Yes, there is a place for comedy, but Matches, booking and storytelling is the meat of it and that's what tends to be missed these days.


----------



## AthenaMark

Why is there whining in this thread over this guy? WTF...lol. Does his success make lesser members that angry?


----------



## KO Bossy

And sorry for the longish post but I know Oracle will read it.


----------



## Mister Hands

KO Bossy said:


> Uh professional wrestling isn't a sport. It has athletic elements in it, but at its core, its scripted fighting.
> 
> He was successful in the Indies and was regarded as a legend there. That's great. But he had an impact in an area where it didn't mean very much. The most impact you can have in pro wrestling is on a main stage, not in an armory in front of 30 people. I respect him for doing that, some of you are making this Indy legend thing out to be way more important than it actually is.


This is dumb. There are dozens of bands that never made it big that are considered legendary. Movies that tanked commercially that are considered legendary. All that's needed to be legendary is to become legendary. You don't need to do it on any particular stage.

And that's not commenting one way or the other on Bryan himself. Just in general.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

KO Bossy said:


> Uh professional wrestling isn't a sport. It has athletic elements in it, but at its core, its scripted fighting.
> 
> He was successful in the Indies and was regarded as a legend there. That's great. But he had an impact in an area where it didn't mean very much. The most impact you can have in pro wrestling is on a main stage, not in an armory in front of 30 people. I respect him for doing that, some of you are making this Indy legend thing out to be way more important than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think pulling off this character speaks anything to Bryan's charisma. ANYONE can do it. There's nothing exceptional about the Bryan character. For example-you can't have the Rock without Dwayne Johnson. You can't have Steve Austin without Steve Williams. You can't have Hulk Hogan without Terry Bollea. You CAN have Daniel Bryan without Bryan Danielson. Look how easy those stupid catchphrases are. Maddox got heat with them, AJ got heat with them, Kane got heat with them...aside from that, the only other identifying trait to Bryan is that he's got a huge beard. So chant YES and have a beard. As I said, ANYONE can do that. What charisma does that require? What makes the performer so special when his character can be portrayed by almost anyone? Match quality? Not everyone can do that, but his in ring skills is probably his least identifiable feature to a casual fan.
> 
> His in ring drew fans into him on the Indy scene, yes. That I completely agree. But in the WWE? Yes chants and WM28. That made the guy. And its what has kept him alive ever since. To people like us on this site, workrate means a lot more than it does to Billy Johnson in the stands. He may be a wrestling machine, but he's never presented as such. He's always shown to the fans as a comedy guy, pure and simple.
> 
> I can appreciate the success the guy is having, and where he came from, but the Daniel Bryan character, to me, represents everything wrong with pro wrestling. Here they had a guy who was a great wrestler and got over by being a legit competitor. So when he shows up in the WWE and they want to push him, they are obliged to do a few things-first, change his look to be something completely comedic. Second, to give him a dumb catchphrase. Third, to cut out 99% of his moves. The Bryan character is what I find to be the equivalent of dangling keys in front of a toddler. They take any interesting qualities about the guy, throw them out the window and repackage him as a stupid character that will appeal to the cretins in he audience. "Look everyone, this man looks funny and chants hilarious words! Time to laugh." And sadly, they eat it up. But when you look past that condescending pandering that I find to be insulting, what is there to the Bryan character besides the shallow, face value trash? He chants, has a funny beard and looks like a troll. OK...what about the actual character of Bryan? What character? Beyond what you see on the surface, Daniel Bryan is a completely regular person. There's nothing to him beyond that. I have a real problem with that because outside of giving a figurative pacifier to the audience, there's no reason for this character to be in the WWE beyond existing. Does he wrestle extremely well? Yes. Is that ever highlighted? No. They take one important quality that could help this character so much by building around it and instead bury the fact and make him an empty, useless character.
> 
> Would it be so hard to try and get that fact about the guy over instead of pushing the fact that he's not meant to be taken seriously, and completely average besides that? I watch pro wrestling because I want to see something I don't get to see in something like MMA-characters and character development. I want to see what happens when an undead mortician and his scarred, masked brother duke it out in the ring. I want to see the Olympic Champion have a fight against a cussing, beer drinking red neck. I don't want to see a regular guy with a beard and stupid chant fight another regular guy without a beard and stupid chant. That, to me, is a waste of time. Were I watching purely for the athleticism and art of wrestling, I'd watch the Olympics or New Japan (which I do). But I watch wrestling also for the characters, which is what I want out of WWE. I can get the actual wrestling somewhere else (and get it better) and if its all I cared about, I probably wouldn't watch WWE anymore. WWE offers an aspect that other wrestling (like the Olympics and New Japan) doesn't really offer and that's theatrics. I don't see any sort of theatrics with Daniel Bryan beyond those YES chants (which I find to be insulting and stupid as there's no point to them except to give him something to chant), and so I don't care for him. I saw some character in American Dragon Bryan Danielson, which is why I've grown to like him. But Daniel Bryan? No thanks.
> 
> There's good theatrics in pro wrestling. Characters like Bray Wyatt, Punk and whatnot. There's a point to those characters. I don't see a point to the Daniel Bryan character, and the fact that they've given him all these bells and whistles like a chant and weird look tells me they're trying to compensate for something the character is missing. Its that that makes him the equivalent to shiny keys. We're supposed to be wowed by all of this external, pointless shit that makes no sense and isn't the least bit substantive as a way of being entertained and distracted from the fact that no thought went into the character and that he's mediocre beyond what's on the surface (aside from his wrestling ability which they never highlight). Some people are. I saw through the smoke and mirrors and realized the truth and am not fooled by it.


That's very self centered to say that because YOU don't connect with the character others can't. Then, why must you always comment on a character you do not connect with? Let us fans enjoy what we enjoy and stop thinking you're the end all be all of what constitutes as a fan. You don't connect with Bryan, then move on and enjoy the product. I don't connect with Dolph Ziggler, guess what? No one cares. If people like Cena, Punk, Ziggler, Bryan, that doesn't take away from whomever you like. It has nothing to do with you. When I see the WWE, I'm not thinking about YOU, or who you approve or dislike to make my decision on who I connect with or don't. You're not that special, none of us are.


----------



## KO Bossy

SpaceTraveller said:


> That's very self centered to say that because YOU don't connect with the character others can't. Then, why must you always comment on a character you do not connect with? Let us fans enjoy what we enjoy and stop thinking you're the end all be all of what constitutes as a fan. You don't connect with Bryan, then move on and enjoy the product. I don't connect with Dolph Ziggler, guess what? No one cares. If people like Cena, Punk, Ziggler, Bryan, that doesn't take away from whomever you like. It has nothing to do with you. When I see the WWE, I'm not thinking about YOU, or who you approve or dislike to make my decision on who I connect with or don't. You're not that special, none of us are.


So...you commented to tell me that you don't care about my opinion and that I shouldn't care about yours. Thus...why would I listen to anything you say? 

Isn't it self centered for you to say that I should put up with a character that I don't connect with that others, like yourself, can simply based on the fact that you like him? Why are you acting like you're the be all, end all of what constitutes a fan by deciding what I should have to tolerate? 

Other people like him, they express it. I'm not a fan, so I express it. Besides, its a bit hard to move on when he's featured prominently on the show.

But you got one thing right. I don't care about your opinion. I care about mine. At this point I'm questioning why I responded to your post, but...its done now.


----------



## Stanford

KO Bossy said:


> As I said, ANYONE can do that.


Except Del Rio, evidently. 



> Daniel Bryan character, to me, represents everything wrong with pro wrestling.


Bloody hell. 



> Here they had a guy who was a great wrestler and got over by being a legit competitor. So when he shows up in the WWE and they want to push him, *they* are obliged to do a few things-first, change his look to be something completely comedic. Second, to give him a dumb catchphrase.


Who is _they_? As far as I know, Bryan alone is responsible for both the beard and the catch phrase. He got the latter from that MMA fighter. He's said so in interviews for a year now. I'm surprised you haven't watched/read/listened to any of them, considering you live to hate the man, and are good for a screed against him at least once a week. The beard is his as well, and it's not the first time he's grown it out.

Bryan is the one responsible for his ghastyputridgrotesqueinsultingatrocious character. Don't go blaming Senile Vince™. He just pushed a guy who was over. 


By the way, you watch pro-wreslting. Get off your extraordinarily tall steed, will ya? To an over-educated intellectual bore, what you consider high art _is _infantile key waggling.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

KO Bossy said:


> So...you commented to tell me that you don't care about my opinion and that I shouldn't care about yours. Thus...why would I listen to anything you say?
> 
> Isn't it self centered for you to say that I should put up with a character that I don't connect with that others, like yourself, can simply based on the fact that you like him? Why are you acting like you're the be all, end all of what constitutes a fan by deciding what I should have to tolerate?
> 
> Other people like him, they express it. I'm not a fan, so I express it. Besides, its a bit hard to move on when he's featured prominently on the show.
> 
> But you got one thing right. I don't care about your opinion. I care about mine. At this point I'm questioning why I responded to your post, but...its done now.


Difference is, I'm not going around and diminishing or insulting anyone and their accomplishments. Because unless you control the WWE (obviously you don't). You will have to put up with what they put out or stop watching. Right now, regardless of what you think. The Vanilla Midget with a beard is on the main event feud. A lot of people love him, so that's the point. You do not count, no one cares about you when they book or watch WWE. That's my point, you're wasting your time, no one ever wins a debate like that. Favorite wrestlers are so subjective. Anyways I like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk more than I like The Rock so to me they're better than The Rock... Again subjective opinions. The reason I type this is not to change your mind but just to show others that they don't have to change your mind. Because you're not that important.


----------



## KO Bossy

SpaceTraveller said:


> Difference is, I'm not going around and diminishing or insulting anyone and their accomplishments. Because unless you control the WWE (obviously you don't). You will have to put up with what they put out or stop watching. Right now, regardless of what you think. The Vanilla Midget with a beard is on the main event feud. A lot of people love him, so that's the point. You do not count, no one cares about you when they book or watch WWE. That's my point, you're wasting your time, no one ever wins a debate like that. Favorite wrestlers are so subjective. Anyways I like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk more than I like The Rock so to me they're better than The Rock... Again subjective opinions. The reason I type this is not to change your mind but just to show others that they don't have to change your mind. Because you're not that important.


Uh...thanks?

And you said Vanilla Midget, not me. I've never criticized Bryan because he's short.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

KO Bossy said:


> Uh professional wrestling isn't a sport. It has athletic elements in it, but at its core, its scripted fighting.
> 
> He was successful in the Indies and was regarded as a legend there. That's great. But he had an impact in an area where it didn't mean very much. The most impact you can have in pro wrestling is on a main stage, not in an armory in front of 30 people. I respect him for doing that, some of you are making this Indy legend thing out to be way more important than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think pulling off this character speaks anything to Bryan's charisma. ANYONE can do it. *There's nothing exceptional about the Bryan character.* For example-you can't have the Rock without Dwayne Johnson. You can't have Steve Austin without Steve Williams. You can't have Hulk Hogan without Terry Bollea. You CAN have Daniel Bryan without Bryan Danielson. Look how easy those stupid catchphrases are. Maddox got heat with them, AJ got heat with them, Kane got heat with them...aside from that, the only other identifying trait to Bryan is that he's got a huge beard. So chant YES and have a beard. As I said, ANYONE can do that. What charisma does that require? What makes the performer so special when his character can be portrayed by almost anyone? Match quality? Not everyone can do that, but his in ring skills is probably his least identifiable feature to a casual fan.
> 
> His in ring drew fans into him on the Indy scene, yes. That I completely agree. But in the WWE? Yes chants and WM28. That made the guy. And its what has kept him alive ever since. To people like us on this site, workrate means a lot more than it does to Billy Johnson in the stands. He may be a wrestling machine, but he's never presented as such. He's always shown to the fans as a comedy guy, pure and simple.
> 
> I can appreciate the success the guy is having, and where he came from, but the Daniel Bryan character, to me, represents everything wrong with pro wrestling. Here they had a guy who was a great wrestler and got over by being a legit competitor. So when he shows up in the WWE and they want to push him, they are obliged to do a few things-first, change his look to be something completely comedic. Second, to give him a dumb catchphrase. Third, to cut out 99% of his moves. The Bryan character is what I find to be the equivalent of dangling keys in front of a toddler. They take any interesting qualities about the guy, throw them out the window and repackage him as a stupid character that will appeal to the cretins in he audience. "Look everyone, this man looks funny and chants hilarious words! Time to laugh." And sadly, they eat it up. But when you look past that condescending pandering that I find to be insulting, what is there to the Bryan character besides the shallow, face value trash? He chants, has a funny beard and looks like a troll. OK...what about the actual character of Bryan? What character? Beyond what you see on the surface, Daniel Bryan is a completely regular person. There's nothing to him beyond that. I have a real problem with that because outside of giving a figurative pacifier to the audience, there's no reason for this character to be in the WWE beyond existing. Does he wrestle extremely well? Yes. Is that ever highlighted? No. They take one important quality that could help this character so much by building around it and instead bury the fact and make him an empty, useless character.
> 
> Would it be so hard to try and get that fact about the guy over instead of pushing the fact that he's not meant to be taken seriously, and completely average besides that? I watch pro wrestling because I want to see something I don't get to see in something like MMA-characters and character development. I want to see what happens when an undead mortician and his scarred, masked brother duke it out in the ring. I want to see the Olympic Champion have a fight against a cussing, beer drinking red neck. I don't want to see a regular guy with a beard and stupid chant fight another regular guy without a beard and stupid chant. That, to me, is a waste of time. Were I watching purely for the athleticism and art of wrestling, I'd watch the Olympics or New Japan (which I do). But I watch wrestling also for the characters, which is what I want out of WWE. I can get the actual wrestling somewhere else (and get it better) and if its all I cared about, I probably wouldn't watch WWE anymore. WWE offers an aspect that other wrestling (like the Olympics and New Japan) doesn't really offer and that's theatrics. I don't see any sort of theatrics with Daniel Bryan beyond those YES chants (which I find to be insulting and stupid as there's no point to them except to give him something to chant), and so I don't care for him. I saw some character in American Dragon Bryan Danielson, which is why I've grown to like him. But Daniel Bryan? No thanks.
> 
> There's good theatrics in pro wrestling. Characters like Bray Wyatt, Punk and whatnot. There's a point to those characters. I don't see a point to the Daniel Bryan character, and the fact that they've given him all these bells and whistles like a chant and weird look tells me they're trying to compensate for something the character is missing. Its that that makes him the equivalent to shiny keys. We're supposed to be wowed by all of this external, pointless shit that makes no sense and isn't the least bit substantive as a way of being entertained and distracted from the fact that no thought went into the character and that he's mediocre beyond what's on the surface (aside from his wrestling ability which they never highlight). Some people are. I saw through the smoke and mirrors and realized the truth and am not fooled by it.


I agree, unfortunately. Not because of you is it unfortunate, but WWE's lack of build for him. I can't speak for most of his career in the WWE because I started watching again in late 2012, but coming back and having no idea who he was frankly gave me the impression of him being a joke. That being said, I've grown to become a big fan of his, and as a fan his lack of character depth disturbs me.

As I understand it, he's had anger issues, almost got married and left at the altar and refuses to be seen as a weak link. If these things were tied together it would help out a bit. His promo on monday sort of outlined some of his past issues and the reasons for them, but it wasn't very organic. He's been the ultimate underdog and a great wrestler who screams yes and no, that's what his character seems to be. The question is, besides the underdog element, how can we tie his past into his character to make him more nuanced, instead of just having an unkempt look?

Also, with Bryan being as over as he is now getting main event level pops, I don't see how he can be viewed entirely as trash. Development is necessary in time, but you can't put him down for what so many people seem to like him for, regardless of its simplistic nature.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Mister Hands said:


> This is dumb. There are dozens of bands that never made it big that are considered legendary. Movies that tanked commercially that are considered legendary. All that's needed to be legendary is to become legendary. You don't need to do it on any particular stage.
> 
> And that's not commenting one way or the other on Bryan himself. Just in general.


That's also like saying Call of Duty is the greatest videogame ever, like really?


----------



## Lariatoh!

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I agree, unfortunately. Not because of you is it unfortunate, but WWE's lack of build for him. I can't speak for most of his career in the WWE because I started watching again in late 2012, but coming back and having no idea who he was frankly gave me the impression of him being a joke. That being said, I've grown to become a big fan of his, and as a fan his lack of character depth disturbs me.
> 
> As I understand it, he's had anger issues, almost got married and left at the altar and refuses to be seen as a weak link. If these things were tied together it would help out a bit. His promo on monday sort of outlined some of his past issues and the reasons for them, but it wasn't very organic. He's been the ultimate underdog and a great wrestler who screams yes and no, that's what his character seems to be. The question is, besides the underdog element, how can we tie his past into his character to make him more nuanced, instead of just having an unkempt look?
> 
> Also, with Bryan being as over as he is now getting main event level pops, I don't see how he can be viewed entirely as trash. Development is necessary in time, but you can't put him down for what so many people seem to like him for, regardless of its simplistic nature.


So the way I have seen Bryan develop since he started is that he was first viewed as a guy who travelled around the world for years perfecting his craft before he finally landed in the WWE and his goal is to main event Wrestlemania.

From there he fought tooth and nail for being known as legit due to a commentator constantly berating him. His vegan and "nerd" like background was brought up as he fought his way to the United States Championship overcoming his "mentor" the Miz from NXT. He continued to fight the good fight and show how good he was when he won the money in the bank contract. Throughout this journey it could be argued that he realised that he was in the land of the giants especially when he was in the middle of the WHC title scene that involved Henry and Big Show. So he had to be more devious, especially when his first cash in didn't work due to Henry not being cleared to compete. He started using any means he could (which included his girlfriend) to start getting what he wanted most in life, the WHC and to main event WM. 

When he became the Champion his ego took over, in the land of the giants he had become Champion, and he wasn't shy in telling anyone about it! I'm the World Heavyweight Champion and Yes! But when this all came crashing down due to his ego and not his wrestling skill, which he should have relied upon the whole time he had to once again go back to what brought him to the dance. But before this happened he refused to blame himself and blamed AJ and others, which made him go slightly crazy, and have anger issues.

The anger issues increased as his now ex-girlfriend starting seeing other guys and then left him at the alter and became his boss! His world was a mess, how had this happened to him when only a few weeks ago he was the Champion of the World, and he lost the title in 18 seconds! His then partnership with Kane forced on him by his vindictive ex-girlfriend drove him even more crazy and he got an interiority complex due to his size. But he knew he was a great wrestler he had taken the top guys in the company to the limit and had to build towards back to the top. He did so with a dominant tag title run with Kane and with that started gaining his confidence he had, but this time doesn't need the schemes due to his size, he is now going to win by his wrestling skill and maybe a bit of mind games by using the yes/no to get under his opponents' skins.

Bryan back on his path to the top defeated guys like Sheamus, Orton, Barrett, Cesaro, Swagger, and the Shield single handily. Now all is left is the WWE Championship and John Cena. The man that defeated the Rock at WM28... Can he do it? He believes he can... even if the management, who have never supported him and he had to fight against his whole time being in the company, and the possible reason behind his ego, then his inferiority and his anger issues. 

Bryan now has his chance. He has never been in a better position to make his dream a reality.

Isn't that a character? A constant evolving character that has gone through changes, ups and downs to get to where he is right now? I think so, and I can't wait for Summerslam.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

you ask what the big deal in catchphrases are. I wpuld guess you consider the Rock one of the best mike workers of all time. As a face, he may be the worst catchphrase abuser of all time and "shameless panderers" right there with 80s Hogan and Road Dogg. Strip the many catchphrases and face cliches, and really the Rock didnt have much when face except charisma. The Rock had some good witty lines like "HHH you better go back to the drawing board because your game absolutely sucks!", and he destroyed Cole and Mr Ass, but the majority of the time over and over rock would repeat the same damn catchphrases, yet his delivery and crowd control was superb, so fans ate it up. Delivery and personality makes promos and phrased. Dean Malenko would never get over with a beard and the yes chants because he is so damn dry. Danielson is extremely energetic and pasionate about his craft while being a goofball. Fans feed off this, so when the YES! begins, the arena errupts. Only Bryan can be Bryan.

And I would say that Bryan's in ring work is paramount to his character. We aren't supposed to take this goof seriously when we look on the surface. He is too small, crazy beard, barely 6 foot if that. Yet when the bell rings, Bryan is one of the best in the world if not THE best. That is the engine that runs Bryan: the underestimated, doubted little guy with huge heart who pulls it out by out wrestling guys. He may not be sold as the world's finest technitian like an William Regal, but it is understood the guy can go. An true dont judge an book by its cover, passionate character that is massively over and well played. Bryan's look and demeanur seems goofy, but his promos and especially in ring work is passionate and serious. 

Not every character in wrestling needs a ton of layers and dimensions like an Bray Wyatt or Cactus Jack; some gimmicks keep it simple, but they can be great too, because they are easy to relate with and get behind. 

Oh and another thing, on an main event level if an wrestler is gonna be anything more than "an hell of a hand"/solid workhorse who puts the other guys over, bells and whistles NEED to be added. Technical wrestling fans are outweighed by those who just want rasslin. A shame indeed, but that is the nature of the beast.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

KO Bossy said:


> Uh professional wrestling isn't a sport. It has athletic elements in it, but at its core, its scripted fighting.
> 
> He was successful in the Indies and was regarded as a legend there. That's great. But he had an impact in an area where it didn't mean very much. The most impact you can have in pro wrestling is on a main stage, not in an armory in front of 30 people. I respect him for doing that, some of you are making this Indy legend thing out to be way more important than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think pulling off this character speaks anything to Bryan's charisma. ANYONE can do it. There's nothing exceptional about the Bryan character. For example-you can't have the Rock without Dwayne Johnson. You can't have Steve Austin without Steve Williams. You can't have Hulk Hogan without Terry Bollea. You CAN have Daniel Bryan without Bryan Danielson. Look how easy those stupid catchphrases are. Maddox got heat with them, AJ got heat with them, Kane got heat with them...aside from that, the only other identifying trait to Bryan is that he's got a huge beard. So chant YES and have a beard. As I said, ANYONE can do that. What charisma does that require? What makes the performer so special when his character can be portrayed by almost anyone? Match quality? Not everyone can do that, but his in ring skills is probably his least identifiable feature to a casual fan.
> 
> His in ring drew fans into him on the Indy scene, yes. That I completely agree. But in the WWE? Yes chants and WM28. That made the guy. And its what has kept him alive ever since. To people like us on this site, workrate means a lot more than it does to Billy Johnson in the stands. He may be a wrestling machine, but he's never presented as such. He's always shown to the fans as a comedy guy, pure and simple.
> 
> I can appreciate the success the guy is having, and where he came from, but the Daniel Bryan character, to me, represents everything wrong with pro wrestling. Here they had a guy who was a great wrestler and got over by being a legit competitor. So when he shows up in the WWE and they want to push him, they are obliged to do a few things-first, change his look to be something completely comedic. Second, to give him a dumb catchphrase. Third, to cut out 99% of his moves. The Bryan character is what I find to be the equivalent of dangling keys in front of a toddler. They take any interesting qualities about the guy, throw them out the window and repackage him as a stupid character that will appeal to the cretins in he audience. "Look everyone, this man looks funny and chants hilarious words! Time to laugh." And sadly, they eat it up. But when you look past that condescending pandering that I find to be insulting, what is there to the Bryan character besides the shallow, face value trash? He chants, has a funny beard and looks like a troll. OK...what about the actual character of Bryan? What character? Beyond what you see on the surface, Daniel Bryan is a completely regular person. There's nothing to him beyond that. I have a real problem with that because outside of giving a figurative pacifier to the audience, there's no reason for this character to be in the WWE beyond existing. Does he wrestle extremely well? Yes. Is that ever highlighted? No. They take one important quality that could help this character so much by building around it and instead bury the fact and make him an empty, useless character.
> 
> Would it be so hard to try and get that fact about the guy over instead of pushing the fact that he's not meant to be taken seriously, and completely average besides that? I watch pro wrestling because I want to see something I don't get to see in something like MMA-characters and character development. I want to see what happens when an undead mortician and his scarred, masked brother duke it out in the ring. I want to see the Olympic Champion have a fight against a cussing, beer drinking red neck. I don't want to see a regular guy with a beard and stupid chant fight another regular guy without a beard and stupid chant. That, to me, is a waste of time. Were I watching purely for the athleticism and art of wrestling, I'd watch the Olympics or New Japan (which I do). But I watch wrestling also for the characters, which is what I want out of WWE. I can get the actual wrestling somewhere else (and get it better) and if its all I cared about, I probably wouldn't watch WWE anymore. WWE offers an aspect that other wrestling (like the Olympics and New Japan) doesn't really offer and that's theatrics. I don't see any sort of theatrics with Daniel Bryan beyond those YES chants (which I find to be insulting and stupid as there's no point to them except to give him something to chant), and so I don't care for him. I saw some character in American Dragon Bryan Danielson, which is why I've grown to like him. But Daniel Bryan? No thanks.
> 
> There's good theatrics in pro wrestling. Characters like Bray Wyatt, Punk and whatnot. There's a point to those characters. I don't see a point to the Daniel Bryan character, and the fact that they've given him all these bells and whistles like a chant and weird look tells me they're trying to compensate for something the character is missing. Its that that makes him the equivalent to shiny keys. We're supposed to be wowed by all of this external, pointless shit that makes no sense and isn't the least bit substantive as a way of being entertained and distracted from the fact that no thought went into the character and that he's mediocre beyond what's on the surface (aside from his wrestling ability which they never highlight). Some people are. I saw through the smoke and mirrors and realized the truth and am not fooled by it.


Mymost recent post is in response to this


----------



## ecabney

BITCH, WE'RE GOING TO PHOENIX!


----------



## hardyorton

ecabney said:


> BITCH, WE'RE GOING TO PHOENIX!


Made me laugh out so loud. Bryan just couldn't give to shits about Nikki's little rants, he's all cool just sitting there. He clearly loves Brie and is willing to accept she has a crazy as shit twin sister :clap


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

the other thread got locked but i just want to say that the posters who said hbk just took bryan's money and ran with it, that's not true. hbk did infact train daniel bryan.

look at these 2 great interviews

http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/

http://news.directv.com/2013/08/05/exclusive-interview-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan-part-2/



> Where did you start training?
> 
> I ended up training with Shawn Michaels. He’s the best. I left the night I graduated from high school, drove to Texas and trained with Shawn for a year. When I look back, I was so poor – I mean living on 20 dollars a month for groceries. I couldn’t fathom that now. It was tough but it was a lot of fun


----------



## Happenstan

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the other thread got locked but i just want to say that the posters who said hbk just took bryan's money and ran with it, that's not true. hbk did infact train daniel bryan.
> 
> look at these 2 great interviews
> 
> http://news.directv.com/2013/08/01/directv-exclusive-interview-with-daniel-bryan-part-1/
> 
> http://news.directv.com/2013/08/05/exclusive-interview-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan-part-2/


Dude, Michaels did not train Bryan, Regal did. They are obviously setting some angle up here. There were reports a few months ago that HHH was trying to woo HBK back for a program with Bryan. He was obviously successful.


----------



## Jimshine

Happenstan said:


> Dude, Michaels did not train Bryan, Regal did. They are obviously setting some angle up here. There were reports a few months ago that HHH was trying to woo HBK back for a program with Bryan. He was obviously successful.


HBK did train Bryan mate, he's said so himself.

Watch him on Wrestling with Rosenberg and in future get your facts right


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Happenstan said:


> Dude, Michaels did not train Bryan, Regal did. They are obviously setting some angle up here. There were reports a few months ago that HHH was trying to woo HBK back for a program with Bryan. He was obviously successful.


bryan wasn't in character for the interview

if you keep reading you can see how he also said regal trained him, but more importantly helped him get booked in japan/england


----------



## Happenstan

Jimshine said:


> HBK did train Bryan mate, he's said so himself.
> 
> Watch him on Wrestling with Rosenberg and in future get your facts right


fpalm No. He started at HBK's Texas Wrestling Academy. HBK helped train him for about a month before disappearing (this was during his time off from WWE due to back injury). Others at the academy taught him the basics, and other stuff before going over seas. He learned more in Japan. Then he was assigned to Memphis where Regal actually trained him more personally. Bryan himself credits Regal with being responsible for his career. At least he did before this re-write made HBK more involved in his training than HBK really was.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Triple H now gets half of Bryan's Summerslam payday.


----------



## AthenaMark

I wanted to buy this one but with Cripple H being added, that means somehow Bryan gets fucked over and Cena comes out it smelling like roses. They keep talking about Blandy..it's not that obvious with him...if Cripple H weren't involved, he would of cashed in and lost. Now...it's about the fucking McMahons and Cripple might turn heel at long last. Cena and Cripple H standing tall on Sunday..can't get much worse than that.


----------



## Happenstan

Is it too late for a full refund? Fucking HHH.


----------



## hardyorton

AthenaMark said:


> I wanted to buy this one but with Cripple H being added, that means somehow Bryan gets fucked over and Cena comes out it smelling like roses. They keep talking about Blandy..it's not that obvious with him...if Cripple H weren't involved, he would of cashed in and lost. Now...it's about the fucking McMahons and Cripple might turn heel at long last. Cena and Cripple H standing tall on Sunday..can't get much worse than that.


Relax just watch then complain later if it comes through.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Happenstan said:


> Dude, Michaels did not train Bryan, Regal did. They are obviously setting some angle up here. There were reports a few months ago that HHH was trying to woo HBK back for a program with Bryan. He was obviously successful.


HBK did train Daniel Bryan, and didnt Cole even mention this during DBs match>


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...s-discusses-training-daniel-bryan-with-wwecom


----------



## hardyorton

vanboxmeer said:


> Triple H now gets half of Bryan's Summerslam payday.


Any whiff of trouble for Bryan Vanboxmeer comes out from under the bridge.


----------



## AthenaMark

hardyorton said:


> Relax just watch then complain later if it comes through.


I'm to Cripple H and Cena...my complaints are always right. Sadly.


----------



## Happenstan

birthday_massacre said:


> HBK did train Daniel Bryan, and didnt Cole even mention this during DBs match>
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...s-discusses-training-daniel-bryan-with-wwecom


For a month. Bryan did an interview where he said he felt ripped off by HBK. And this interview took place before he entered WWE full time. HBK didn't train Bryan. Others at his academy did, and Regal taught him the most in Memphis Championship Wrestling. I know I'm not the only 1 to see that interview. I might look for it later tonight if I get some free time.


----------



## AthenaMark




----------



## Happenstan

AthenaMark said:


>


HHH needs to go down to botulism, bad meat in the can. :cool2


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I am hoping Bryan wins.


----------



## hardyorton

Happenstan said:


> For a month. Bryan did an interview where he said he felt ripped off by HBK. And this interview took place before he entered WWE full time. HBK didn't train Bryan. Others at his academy did, and Regal taught him the most in Memphis Championship Wrestling. I know I'm not the only 1 to see that interview. I might look for it later tonight if I get some free time.


You are thinking of Dean Melanko, he paid his tution but found out his wrestling school was closed. He was trained at Shawn Michaels school, here what it says on Wikipedia.

After Danielson graduated from Aberdeen-Weatherwax High School located in 1999, he decided to pursue wrestling professionally and initially attempted to train at Dean Malenko's wrestling school. Due to its subsequent closure, however, he instead trained under Shawn Michaels and Rudy Gonzalez at the Texas Wrestling Academy.[7][11] Danielson debuted in Michaels' promotion, the Texas Wrestling Alliance (TWA), and on March 21, 2000, he won his first professional wrestling championship, when he teamed with Spanky to win the TWA Tag Team Championship by defeating Jeromy Sage and Ruben Cruz


----------



## Gimpy

AthenaMark said:


> I wanted to buy this one but with Cripple H being added, that means somehow Bryan gets fucked over and Cena comes out it smelling like roses. They keep talking about Blandy..it's not that obvious with him...if Cripple H weren't involved, he would of cashed in and lost. Now...it's about the fucking McMahons and Cripple might turn heel at long last. Cena and Cripple H standing tall on Sunday..can't get much worse than that.


If Cena and Triple H turn heel together with Hunter being the corporate guy and Cena being the heel champion, that would be pretty awesome. Screwing over Bryan would get them heat from everyone in the crowd too. And it would elevate Bryan more because he'd be up against the biggest heel juggernaut the WWE has seen in a while. It would also sort of make Bryan top face by default since he'd be feuding with the top heel.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I think if Bryan wins and Orton cashes in the MITB-briefcase and wins the title from Bryan it will help both men.
Orton will become a full-fledged heel and Bryan will get another boost from being screwed (just like at WM28).
Bryan's underdog-angle will be greater, the fans will love him even more and he can immediately start a program with Orton if Cena has to take time off due to his injury.


----------



## AthenaMark

Get ready...*change is coming*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDTLZjpSTkg


----------



## THANOS

AthenaMark said:


> Get ready...*change is coming*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDTLZjpSTkg


Fixed.


----------



## Blommen

And people say this man can't talk. He just came off as sincere, confident, charismatic, humorous, down to earth and just plain likable in under 3 minutes, and made me believe that he is going to change WWE on sunday.


----------



## tonykegger

*Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

I would like to know what everyone thinks about Daniel Bryan's beard. 

My opinion: It's too long. The announcers keep calling him "goatface" every week and he will never get respected as the Top Guy in the company if his nickname is goatface. He doesn't need to completely shave the beard off, but it needs a lot of trimming. He doesn't need to make "Fear the beard" into a gimmick. His gimmick should be his in-ring ability like Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle and Bret Hart. Those guys didn't need a huge beard to get over and neither does Bryan.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

Yes I like the beard. I would still like Bryan if he didn't have the beard though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

I actually kind of like it. It makes him stand out more and makes him different from the other wrestlers. Well besides Wyatt family but you get my point. But I say he should trim it a little bit and get a haircut. I think he should go back to looking like this.


----------



## hag

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

I don't know. Bryan is so unique with his look. I liked him as a WHC, only because it seem to fit him much better than the WWE Championship would fit him. But, we haven't seen him with the WWE title, so what do I know.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

Yes. But I wouldn't mind if he trimmed it a bit. Like how it was in late '11-mid '12


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

I prefer his look from 2011, but whatever. The beard is very popular right now, but his head looks like a giant furball from the back and side.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

Yes. Beards are awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

I like it. I think it makes him look more fierce. But I think he may be stuck with it for a while whether HE likes it or not, as it has become quite a huge characteristic of him.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

No. It's not a good look and it detracts from him having an actual character. A beard is not a character trait, no matter how much they try to make it one. If this guy absolutely HAS to be in the main event, then at LEAST give him something that has some substance behind it. Ditch the beard, or trim it down, rather, to when it was respectable looking, ditch the yes chants, and get an actual, serious CHARACTER. I don't even care if it's the typical, boring, wrestling machine thing, just.....anything else.


----------



## FCP

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*

Yes, beards are awesome. Plus, the fact that he looks very generic without is also a big reason to keep it.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Do you like Daniel Bryan's beard?*



Dunmer said:


> Yes. Beards are awesome.


This is one of many facts in life.


----------



## AthenaMark

3 things are gonna remain true in 2013 no matter what

1. Beards rule

2. Bushes RULE even more

3. D Bry is the GOAT of the game


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Shave that ugly looking beard and get a haircut, he's just trying to look like a tough hillbilly..


----------



## Duke Silver

This is the look that's working right now. You'd have to be an idiot to change it. 

It would be like shaving off Stone Cold's goatee or Harley Race's handlebar.


----------



## etta411

*Is It Fair To Say Daniel Bryan Is The Kendrick Lamar Of The WWE*

Bryan is just killin everything right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Is It Fair To Say Daniel Bryan Is The Kendrick Lamar Of The WWE*

Unnecessary thread, but yeah he is.


----------



## DevilsFan

*Re: Is It Fair To Say Daniel Bryan Is The Kendrick Lamar Of The WWE*

Nah. He's the Lupe Fiasco of the WWE.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: Is It Fair To Say Daniel Bryan Is The Kendrick Lamar Of The WWE*

I'm sorry but Kendrick's recent work were nothing but a paper cut, used once and thrown away. No replay value what-so-ever.


----------



## Young Constanza

If Bryan is Kendrick Lamar, does that make CM Punk, Drake?


----------



## Da Silva

And Stone Cold Chris Brown?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Who is Kendrick Lamar?


----------



## Da Silva

Slowhand said:


> Who is Kendrick Lamar?


As far I can gather, he's a rapper and has a new album out. Can't say I listen to his music though, but based on the peopl who are talking about him on Facebook I feel quite safe in the assumption that his albums are as shit as their taste in music.


----------



## Stanford

Slowhand said:


> Who is Kendrick Lamar?


Some guy with a beard I guess. Ionno


----------



## hazuki

Da Silva said:


> As far I can gather, he's a rapper and has a new album out. Can't say I listen to his music though, but based on the peopl who are talking about him on Facebook I feel quite safe in the assumption that his albums are as shit as their taste in music.


What an assumption. His debut album is highly praised by critics (which doesnt really matter but tells you how his music is top quality , and has went platinum. But that's for a different topic.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

hazuki said:


> What an assumption. His debut album is highly praised by critics (which doesnt really matter but tells you how his music is top quality , and has went platinum. But that's for a different topic.


Not to dwaddle off-topic for too long, but.

As someone who's been listening to rap/hip-hop for well over 15 years now, I'm sorry, but there is simply no way in which I will ever acknowledge that Kendrick Lamar has anything else except a Chris Brown-sized ego.

Flash in the pan, just like Lil Wayne, 50 Cent, and basically any 'rapper' who's made it big the past 5 years.

It's sad, because I've been craving a new rap-sensation for way too long now.


----------



## Da Silva

hazuki said:


> What an assumption. His debut album is highly praised by critics (which doesnt really matter but tells you how his music is top quality , and has went platinum. But that's for a different topic.


Fair enough, went and listen to a couple of songs, now it's no longer an assumption. He's shit.

And yeah, critics really don't matter, most of them work for fucking music labels.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Duke Silver said:


> This is the look that's working right now. You'd have to be an idiot to change it.
> 
> It would be like shaving off Stone Cold's goatee or Harley Race's handlebar.


Exactly, what would all you Daniel Bryan sheep do if he shaved it and cut his hair? I like his ambition and hunger in wrestling but cena was right for once, HE IS NOT EVEN IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS THE OTHERS MENTIONED. Until he' champ and can dominate, prove himself and not loose the championship in less than a minute. He' just a fad right now until he holds and defends the belt as a true champ.


----------



## Duke Silver

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Exactly, what would all you Daniel Bryan sheep do if he shaved it and cut his hair?


Very little, and surely 'goatherd' would be more fitting.



latinoheat4life2 said:


> I like his ambition and hunger in wrestling but cena was right for once, HE IS NOT EVEN IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS THE OTHERS MENTIONED. Until he' champ and can dominate, prove himself and not loose the championship in less than a minute. He' just a fad right now until he holds and defends the belt as a true champ.


Wrestling fads last a minute, not two years. Think Fandangoing.

Your other point was that until Bryan is booked like a champion, he won't be?


----------



## Stanford

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Exactly, what would all you Daniel Bryan sheep do if he shaved it and cut his hair?


I'd shave my beard, obviously.


----------



## hazuki

Da Silva said:


> Fair enough, went and listen to a couple of songs, now it's no longer an assumption. He's shit.
> 
> And yeah, critics really don't matter, most of them work for fucking music labels.


You probably listened to his radio singles lol. Nm though I'm going off topic.


----------



## hardyorton

Americans and Rap music (N)

I say Bryan is more The Black Key's just fucking Awesome.


----------



## AthenaMark

Here's some info I don't remember coming out...Bryan says the second reason he got fired in 2010 was because of the spitting in Cena's face. Hmmm..


> You might have heard by now that Daniel Bryan is challenging John Cenafor the WWE Championship at SummerSlam on Sunday. It's kind of a big deal -- especially to Daniel Bryan.
> 
> "This really feels like the biggest opportunity that I've ever had," Bryan said last Friday.
> 
> That's saying something, considering that the native of Aberdeen, Washington, has already been World Heavyweight champion, a tag team champion, U.S. champ, and Money in the Bank winner -- and that's just in WWE. Adding in the rest of his accomplishments, from Ring of Honor to Japan, would take a long time.
> 
> He vows not to change from the wrestler that people have learned to love, whether as "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson or the bearded Daniel Bryan.
> 
> "For me, it's about staying focused and staying doing what I do," he said. "I love the wrestling part of it, and just going out there and being able to wrestle in front of all those people, and not change it to be, Ohh, this is the SummerSlam main event, and I have to be this, or I have to be that. No, I'm in the SummerSlam main event because of what I do, and I need to stay with what I do and not try to do stuff that I don't normally do. But there will be things outside of the box, obviously, at SummerSlam, but not try to change who I am as a wrestler, who I am as a performer just because of the situation."
> 
> 
> The situation is pretty unique in many ways.
> 
> He's the little wrestler who could, who kept getting over with the crowds even when put in situations that would have made the ROH World champion of 2005 cringe -- like the therapy sessions with Kane.
> 
> The momentum was there for WWE champ John Cena to choose him as an opponent, and that is leaving their history and their current intertwined personal relationships -- they are dating twinsBrie and Nikki Bella -- aside.
> 
> During the promo on Monday night from Sacramento, California, the main eventers delivered impassioned speeches about the bout, with Cena defending his record and Bryan touting his.
> 
> But during the lead-up, there has been next to no reference to their past.
> 
> Cena and Danielson actually faced off before on the Saturday night Velocity show, back in 2003.
> Looking back on the match, Bryan sees it as a defining moment, but not of his career.
> 
> "The match in 2003 from Velocity is interesting because that was the first night that he started going to the main event," said Bryan. "He did an interview with Brock Lesnar that night, that's when he started a feud with Brock for the World Heavyweight Championship. That's a very interesting part of the story that hasn't been talked about, really. When we wrestled in 2003, that was his ascension to where he is now. Now, here we are 10 years later."
> 
> Bryan's elevation to the main roster came after a stint in the WWE developmental territory, beginning in August 2009, and on the first season of NXT, where his mentor was The Miz -- a pairing that made wrestling purists cringe. In June 2010, Bryan was a part of the "NXT invasion," led by Wade Barrett, where the NXT rookies destroyed the WWE set.
> 
> However, Bryan erred in his overzealousness and was terminated.
> 
> * "Actually, one of the reasons that I got fired in 2010 was for spitting in John's face; it was two things that got me fired -- it was choking Justin Roberts with a tie and spitting in Cena's face right before I kicked him in the head. It was those two things."*
> 
> And later that summer, Daniel Bryan was back in the WWE, a surprise guest brought into SummerSlam by ... you guessed it, John Cena.
> 
> "But then he's the one that brought me back for SummerSlam of 2010. I think all of those things would have been interesting to bring up," lamented Bryan.
> As well, while the "real" life of the Brie-Bryan and John-Nikki relationships have been playing out on the Total Divas reality show, there has been scant mention of the couplings on Raw or Smackdown.
> So far on Total Divas, we've seen Cena and Bryan visit each other's houses, travel on a private jet, and chop wood together. Again, lots of fuel for storylines (perhaps down the road?).
> 
> What's it like being followed by cameras?
> 
> "It's not so hard, the hardest part of it is that we get so few days off, and then when they're filming Total Divas, we don't get any days off," laughed Bryan. "Because then it's like, 'Okay, I just wrestled Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and I fly home Wednesday, and the cameras are still there.' For example, my birthday was on a Wednesday this year, and I had just done the Friday through Tuesday loop. I fly home Wednesday, I'm exhausted, and Brie has this really good idea -- she hired a personal chef to cook us dinner and that sort of thing. The E! people are like, 'You did that? Oh, can we film this?' Then you're being filmed, and the cook's not being natural, of course, because she's like, 'Oh, man, there's cameras here.' We're not being natural, because then you're trying to be entertaining."
> For the last number of years, the most personal thing fans knew about Daniel Bryan was that he was a vegan. That's now in the past, in part because of a soy intolerance and also because of the difficulty finding quality food on the road. "Finding quinoa in Bowling Green, Kentucky, is nearly impossible," Bryan quipped.
> 
> But now we have seen his house and seen him cuddle with a Bella.
> 
> Is it hard having your personal life out there?
> 
> "No, it's not too hard for me, mostly because me and Brie have such a great relationship. They almost have to manufacture drama between us," he chuckled.
> 
> "It's just one of those things, that's not the hard part, the hard part is the scheduling of it."


----------



## thaimasker

Paul heyman on bryan
"I’m not done recruiting Daniel Bryan. I think Daniel Bryan is a fascinating performer who has put on arguably the most consistent string of best matches of the past year. The striking thing about Daniel Bryan is the best is yet to come with him. Daniel Bryan still has more to offer. And having seen footage of him dating back to when he was wrestling in VFW halls and very small arenas and high school gymnasiums, he still has so much more that the WWE Universe hasn’t seen. I’m admittedly, and I will confess to this, a huge fan of Daniel Bryan." 
http://nodq.com/wwe/378548712.shtml


----------



## ecabney

Slowhand said:


> Who is Kendrick Lamar?


Yeah, wrestling fans should just stick with Nickelback and Creed


----------



## THANOS

thaimasker said:


> Paul heyman on bryan
> "I’m not done recruiting Daniel Bryan. I think Daniel Bryan is a fascinating performer who has put on arguably the most consistent string of best matches of the past year. The striking thing about Daniel Bryan is the best is yet to come with him. Daniel Bryan still has more to offer. And having seen footage of him dating back to when he was wrestling in VFW halls and very small arenas and high school gymnasiums, he still has so much more that the WWE Universe hasn’t seen. I’m admittedly, and I will confess to this, a huge fan of Daniel Bryan."
> http://nodq.com/wwe/378548712.shtml


Was just about to post this! Great interview!


----------



## HusbandAJLee

I hope the GOAT Bryan won title on SS :bryan


----------



## Alo0oy

*Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

We all know Daniel Bryan has the potential to be the future face of WWE, but his current gimmick is too childish, after Vince screws him over at SS, he should start being more serious & give edge to his character...that means less Yes/No on the mic & more serious & passionate promos, I know he's not great on the mic but he's decent enough to get the point across without sounding robotic.

John Cena is too old & is starting to break down, CM Punk is retiring in a couple of years & Orton is much much better as a heel, so Daniel Bryan is the only logical choice to be the next face of WWE, my only hope is that they don't Cenafy him.


----------



## hag

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I happen to agree to this. Repackage him on air. If they want him to be the face of the company, they need to clean him up and he needs to mature. No doubt.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Daniel Bryan will never be the face of the company, move on already.

I agree he needs a repackage though, that's why I'd have him heel, cleanly shaven, slicked back hair & aligned with Hunter for a while.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

He is the antithesis of everything a WWE superstar should be and that's why he is so beloved. That is why he is over and why his character is working. Changing that pretty much changes everything about what makes Bryan a commodity right now. It would be the stupidest move to make at this time because this is what is making Bryan into a star.

Change it in the future? Sure. But right after SS? Absolutely not.

It would be the biggest mistake WWE could make. They need to ride the wave of success Bryan is having with his current look and gimmick right now until they need to change it up.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



theArtist said:


> Daniel Bryan will never be the face of the company, move on already.
> 
> I agree he needs a repackage though, that's why I'd have him heel, cleanly shaven, slicked back hair & aligned with Hunter for a while.


there is no other logical candidate, Punk is retiring soon & Orton is a better heel, who do you have in mind?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Crusade said:


> He is the antithesis of everything a WWE superstar should be and that's why he is so beloved. That is why he is over and why his character is working. Changing that pretty much changes everything about what makes Bryan a commodity right now. It would be the stupidest move to make at this time because this is what is making Bryan into a star.
> 
> Change it in the future? Sure. But right after SS? Absolutely not.
> 
> It would be the biggest mistake WWE could make. They need to ride the wave of success Bryan is having with his current look and gimmick right now until they need to change it up.


he's over because he's an insanely good worker, besides his match with Barrett on Raw, I can't remember his last boring match, people aren't going to stop cheering for him just because he started getting more serious after being screwed over by Vince, they might actually like him more, have you seen the reaction childish faces have been getting recently? the fans are already tired of smily happy faces.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> there is no other logical candidate, Punk is retiring soon & Orton is a better heel, who do you have in mind?


Since when has Punk been "retiring soon"?

I honestly don't know what they'll do when Cena retires because they haven't put enough time & effort into any one guy (arguably would have done with Orton if he hadn't fluffed it up)like they have with Cena. 

Also, people seem to be under the impression that once Cena has gone Bryan will automatically become the face of the company? It doesn't work like that, at all. Bryan doesn't have the right build, charisma, character or personality to be the face, he just doesn't. Not to mention he's far behind Punk & Orton on the pecking order.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

He needs to trim down the beard and get a haircut.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Why should WWE change something that is extremely popular?Daniel Bryan is the most popular babyface in WWE since Jeff Hardy and changing what made him popular would be a blunder


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



theArtist said:


> Since when has Punk been "retiring soon"?
> 
> I honestly don't know what they'll do when Cena retires because they haven't put enough time & effort into any one guy (arguably would have done with Orton if he hadn't fluffed it up)like they have with Cena.
> 
> Also, people seem to be under the impression that once Cena has gone Bryan will automatically become the face of the company? It doesn't work like that, at all. Bryan doesn't have the right build, charisma, character or personality to be the face, he just doesn't. Not to mention he's far behind Punk & Orton on the pecking order.


Punk has already said that he will retire once his contract expires, & it expires in 2015 if my memory serves me correctly.

as for Bryan, yeah he's not ahead of Punk & Orton yet, but that is all the more reason to give him a more serious adult-oriented gimmick, he's already the most over guy in the roster so it wouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Why should WWE change something that is extremely popular?Daniel Bryan is the most popular babyface in WWE since Jeff Hardy and changing what made him popular would be a blunder


Cena was just as over when he started his mega push, they made the mistake of making him even more childish, so people got tired of him, Orton was also on the same boat but they decided to make regular changes to his character & gave his character an edge, who gets bigger pops right now? & which one of them is hated by the majority of adults?

I'm not saying he should suddenly after SS start giving Stone Cold type promos, it should be gradual, with Vince screwing him over & over.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Because he was totally childish on RAW this week. And as we all know from the examples of Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock, main event talent must be serious and edgy without a hint of comedy.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> *We all know Daniel Bryan has the potential to be the future face of WWE, but his current gimmick is too childish, after Vince screws him over at SS, he should start being more serious & give edge to his character...*that means less Yes/No on the mic & more serious & passionate promos, I know he's not great on the mic but he's decent enough to get the point across without sounding robotic.
> 
> John Cena is too old & is starting to break down, CM Punk is retiring in a couple of years & Orton is much much better as a heel, so Daniel Bryan is the only logical choice to be the next face of WWE, my only hope is that they don't Cenafy him.


 But he must stand out, and the "padssionate & serious competitor" character doesn't.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> he's over because he's an insanely good worker, besides his match with Barrett on Raw, I can't remember his last boring match, people aren't going to stop cheering for him just because he started getting more serious after being screwed over by Vince, they might actually like him more, have you seen the reaction childish faces have been getting recently? the fans are already tired of smily happy faces.


But is Bryan a childish smiley face? No he isn't.

Why change something that is working? I don't understand logic of some of you people.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Change his gimmick so soon? That would be stupid.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Yeah let's change a gimmick that the crowd loves, that's a real smart idea. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

What about Bryans gimmick at this point in time is childish? he hasn't mentioned the yes/no thing in recent weeks and his beard is only part of his look. What bryans gimmick is now more than anything is a real wrestler, the anti john cena, an underdog who is fighting the system and refuses to compromise his own integrity to fit a certain mold and who truly believes that he is the best. I see nothinh childish about that what so ever.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I happen to agree with OP, to an extent. Bryan's current gimmick has a shelf life, I don't see it lasting the year at the same level it is now. A good screwing by the McMahons (  ) leading to him losing a bit of his childishness could be good for the long term. Not saying he should become Steve Austin, but maturing his character slightly would add longevity and hopefully prevent him from becoming stale.


----------



## World's Best

Daniel Bryan needs to be the champ. I'd love to see him in more 30+ minute, high profile bouts.


----------



## Macker

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

No the fans love him, he does annoy the hell out out of me though.


----------



## Stanford

ecabney said:


> Yeah, wrestling fans should just stick with Nickelback and Creed


Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Blommen said:


> What about Bryans gimmick at this point in time is childish? he hasn't mentioned the yes/no thing in recent weeks and his beard is only part of his look. What bryans gimmick is now more than anything is a real wrestler, the anti john cena, an underdog who is fighting the system and refuses to compromise his own integrity to fit a certain mold and who truly believes that he is the best. I see nothinh childish about that what so ever.


With the exception of last week, the majority of his promos have been Yes/No, last week was actually what made me think he should change and tone down his smiling a bit, his gimmick also lacks edginess, everything he says is child-safe, now I'm not saying he should flip the bird or use profanity, but it wouldn't hurt to tell Cena that he would break his neck instead of "I will beat you".

Last Raw was a good start, his feud with Vince & maybe heel Orton should give him plenty of material to modify his character into something more edgy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

His hair needs to be slicked back. He actually looked decent when he was given the corporate makeover.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

ecabney said:


> Yeah, wrestling fans should just stick with Nickelback and Creed


How naive. I hate both of those bands, my music collection is pretty vast and I doubt Lamar is that great, seeing as I have never heard of him.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I'm not sure how "edgy" Bryan needs to be or if that's the route they need to go down. Punk is the "edgy" guy, they don't need another top one. 

Corporate Bryan is what I want to see.


----------



## ShaunRicker

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

dont change the goat


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I want to just make something clear, that alot of people don't understand about things they dislike with Bryan. Everything about him right now, whether some people like it or not? Works. 

The gimmick? Is currently working when the crowd. When the pop goes down, then it's something to think about. But when he enters, he's matching nearly with Cena's pop. With less boos, that's the difference. It's fine right now. 

His look? Why change it? People like the beard. His hairstyle/beard stands him out from half the other wrestlers, and it's a great look for the guy. It's another thing that works. 

As for the "childish chants"? Some people really need to get the hell over that one. YES/No is fine. It's just as simple as the "WHAT" chants, or the "SUCK IT" chants. I don't know what people are expecting from that. 

Everything about D-Bry is working right now, and I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



ShaunRicker said:


> dont change the goat


Change the goat, he's annoying as hell. All he does is yell yes / no , how original.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> Change the goat, he's annoying as hell. All he does is yell yes / no , how original.


Well it kinds is if no one else in pro wrestling did it and so what if yells yes/no. It gets the crowd involved and gets great reactions which very few on the current roster has been able to do.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Hopefully Bryan walks out as champion, the time is now so Cena would say.


----------



## Stanford

Slowhand said:


> I doubt Lamar is that great, seeing as I have never heard of him.


Well of course, if _you've_ never heard of him, he can't be anything special. Get over yourself.


----------



## thaimasker

The inside cover for WWE2K 14 ...I have a reason to get this game now lol. NA gets his current look....Whatever country that uses pegi for ratings gets his old look.


----------



## PGSucks

Kendrick's pretty overrated in my area, but he's pretty damn good.

And :yes at the WWE 2K14 picture. The beard is more over in the U.S. I see :bryan


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sweet for Bryan being on the alternate cover of the Video Game.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



PacoAwesome said:


> Well it kinds is if no one else in pro wrestling did it and so what if yells yes/no. It gets the crowd involved and gets great reactions which very few on the current roster has been able to do.


But if Vince wants to keep the adult fans interested, he needs to give Bryan a chance to play an actual character, adults have longer memory spans, they'll remember that all they've been doing is chanting Yes/No for a year.


----------



## webb_dustin

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



theArtist said:


> Since when has Punk been "retiring soon"?
> 
> I honestly don't know what they'll do when Cena retires because they haven't put enough time & effort into any one guy (arguably would have done with Orton if he hadn't fluffed it up)like they have with Cena.
> 
> Also, people seem to be under the impression that once Cena has gone Bryan will automatically become the face of the company? It doesn't work like that, at all. Bryan doesn't have the right build, charisma, character or personality to be the face, he just doesn't. Not to mention he's far behind Punk & Orton on the pecking order.


Well look how fast they hitched their wagon to Cena's horse. If all else fails they'll push Sheamus to the moon


----------



## Chicago Warrior

:yes

for 2k14 cover.


----------



## wwe4universe

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

A change would be necessary but perhaps not at this point cause the fan is loving him and his overall persona. But in the long run he needs to cut stupid beard off and and a new hair cut to really look legitimate. It may sounds irrelevant but a simple hair changes does help the wrestler persona and character develop and it gives the fans a whole new perception of him.

I never thought cm punk would look appealing with short hair but i was wrong cause he look far more legitimate and a different individual with the short hair and the beard.

As far as being the *face* of wwe, thats a little bit more of a dream than reality. I can see him to be on the level of a kurt angle, chris jericho or eddie guerrero. At the end of the day D bryan is small like 5'10. I dont konw about vince's criteria of to be the face of wwe but i dont think vince will go all out with dbryan. Maybe im wrong hopefully.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> so Daniel Bryan is the only logical choice to be the next face of WWE


:fandango
:ambrose 
:rollins 
:reigns 
:graves
:langston 
?


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

The next face of the company will be none other then Roman Reigns bank on it. Daniel Bryan works best as an underdog and why change what got him over in the first place? But he def needs to change his looks. The hair and beard is starting to get real hard to look at. Just make him the way he was at mania 28.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



wwe4universe said:


> A change would be necessary but perhaps not at this point cause the fan is loving him and his overall persona. But in the long run he needs to cut stupid beard off and and a new hair cut to really look legitimate. It may sounds irrelevant but a simple hair changes does help the wrestler persona and character develop and it gives the fans a whole new perception of him.
> 
> 
> I never thought cm punk would look appealing with short hair but i was wrong cause he look far more legitimate and a different individual with the short hair and the beard.
> 
> As far as being the *face* of wwe, thats a little bit more of a dream than reality. I can see him to be on the level of a kurt angle, chris jericho or eddie guerrero. At the end of the day D bryan is small like 5'10. I dont konw about vince's criteria of to be the face of wwe but i dont think vince will go all out with dbryan. Maybe im wrong hopefully.



More like 5'7. John Cena is 5'11 I think. They always add 2 inches (5 cm) to a wrestlers height so Daniel Bryan is 173 cm.


----------



## ecabney

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9570635/summerslam-preview-daniel-bryan


----------



## DevinB333

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

As for "next face of the company", I wish, but I don't think that's going to happen. At 33, I feel he's just a bit too old to take over for Cena. He'd probably be THE face for about 5 years. Not worth it. I'd think WWE would want a new face of the company to be around for 10 or more years.

His character is working right now. Change it when the crowd is starting to lose interest. Not when all interest is gone, but when the yes/no and pop seem a bit forced. I saw a picture of him with the caption "Tap or Snap. You have 5 seconds". That kind of gimmick would be pretty sweet. Telling people if they don't tap out, he'll break their arm or something. It would actually work for the Cena match since Cena "never gives up". I would mark out if Bryan broke Cena's arm (kayfabe).


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I don't think he should change his gimmick completely, but he should make tweaks to it like getting a haircut and trimming the beard, I think he should also be more serious and aggressive.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> he's over because he's an insanely good worker, besides his match with Barrett on Raw, I can't remember his last boring match, people aren't going to stop cheering for him just because he started getting more serious after being screwed over by Vince, they might actually like him more, have you seen the reaction childish faces have been getting recently? the fans are already tired of smily happy faces.


No he's not. He was an awesome worker back in 2010 and no one gave a flying fuck about him. It was the YES chants and being booked badly at WM28 that really got the fans to support him. 

Not a secret that I'm not a fan of the Bryan character. Its not that its childish, its just stupid. I want to see it get axed at some point. Sooner the better, personally. However, the logical part of me knows that its not going anywhere just yet.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Next Face.. Xavier Woods


----------



## Stanford

ecabney said:


> http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9570635/summerslam-preview-daniel-bryan


Terrific article. Should be mandatory reading for anyone thinking about watching the pay per view on Sunday.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> But if Vince wants to keep the adult fans interested, he needs to give Bryan a chance to play an actual character, adults have longer memory spans, they'll remember that all they've been doing is chanting Yes/No for a year.


Totally agree, yelling yes/no can only go so far...I wish Stone Cold could meet face to face with the goat while he's yelling that, all the kids would cry right after he gives him the stunner and pour beer all over him and gives him the finger! Lol:flip:flip


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



DevinB333 said:


> *As for "next face of the company", I wish, but I don't think that's going to happen. At 33, I feel he's just a bit too old to take over for Cena. He'd probably be THE face for about 5 years. Not worth it. I'd think WWE would want a new face of the company to be around for 10 or more years.*
> 
> His character is working right now. Change it when the crowd is starting to lose interest. Not when all interest is gone, but when the yes/no and pop seem a bit forced. I saw a picture of him with the caption "Tap or Snap. You have 5 seconds". That kind of gimmick would be pretty sweet. Telling people if they don't tap out, he'll break their arm or something. It would actually work for the Cena match since Cena "never gives up". I would mark out if Bryan broke Cena's arm (kayfabe).


Stone Cold won his first title at 33.

Point invalid.

But no, no way is he becoming the top guy of the company. They aren't placing the company on his back, while it'd be a great story, I think if anything they are looking at a guy like Seth Rollins more than Bryan.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

It's already changing. From the night Cena picked him as his challenger to last Monday, Daniel Bryan has already been less childish and more serious.


----------



## Joff

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Could be a little bit less cartoonish. But they shouldn't completely change his character. Could have disastrous results.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Anyone who has followed Bryans career knows he will never be stagnant. He is always changing. Again he will probably start coming out in a mask soon or something speaking only spanish before he becomes stale. However, people who say he cant be the face of the company do not realize how much times have changed. Look at boxing. In the 80's and90's it was all about Tyson and Holyfield LL, Bowe etc...Or general entertainment, everyone watched million dollar produced music videos and shows with laugh tracks. Now, boxing is all about Floyd and Pacquiao and Donaire or Canelo etc...There still are HW's Wlad and Vit could come into WWE and probably make Vince cream himself at their look, but no one cares. They dont want to see the biggest, they want to see the best. Million dollar videos are now replaced by youtube, half of movies and tv are either found footage or reality shows. The culture has changed. People want talented wrestlers, and good storylines, they want Shymalan-esque plot twists and more reality. DB and Punk are fine as faces so long as the product is good. Wlad or Vitali KLitschko could KO FLoyd in one punch. Wlads last fight wasnt broadcasted in the US and Floyd was paid 35 million for his. DB is always evolving and has been since he came to the WWE. Its slow like it should be. He shouldnt just get hit by a coconut and become a different person. He is ever changing, he easily can be the face and should be because he unites the Smarks with the Casuals.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> *With the exception of last week, the majority of his promos have been Yes/No,* last week was actually what made me think he should change and tone down his smiling a bit, his gimmick also lacks edginess, everything he says is child-safe, now I'm not saying he should flip the bird or use profanity, but it wouldn't hurt to tell Cena that he would break his neck instead of "I will beat you".
> 
> Last Raw was a good start, his feud with Vince & maybe heel Orton should give him plenty of material to modify his character into something more edgy.












Sorry, but that first sentence was silly, and you didn't dispute my statement. I for one love the fact that he is telling Cena he is going to be beat him while he is smiling. It shows confidence, it shows cockiness, it shows that he is the one emotionally in control and not the one tearing his shit off and slapping his opponent. He's letting Cena act that way which makes him look much, much cooler and authoritative in contrast. He doesn't need to be edgy, because he's been acting like a fucking boss.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

such a conservative lot, surprising really. I mean he is not a huge built guy, but i hardly think his beard or long hair exclude him from being the top guy. It's professional wrestling, it should be over the top and ridiculous, if not here, where else?


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Well, he won't EVER be the face of the company... that's ridiculous. Doesn't mean he won't be a legend and/or hall of famer. His gimmick is fine and it's over. Let him run with it.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

without the yes and no Daniel Bryan is nothing.


----------



## Christian Miztake

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Its a perfect time for him to shave his head, trim the beard and start refering to himself as the American Dragon again! And if Vince or Triple H arent interested, just point out that there are limitless possibilities for T-Shirt ideas with Dragon designs etc. Hint at the possibilities of money and they'll give in.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

his gimmick gets the best reactions in the industry. getting rid of it would be a horrible idea


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

He should change his gimmick AT Summerslam.

Come out to the Final Countdown, American Dragon graphics, robe, shaved head and beard, plain maroon attire... it would be fucking epic. As soon as you see this badass look, you'll be thinking "Holy shit, he might actually have a chance."


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Oh phew, I thoguht it was one of those american dragon threads again.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. His "yes!" stuff is hugely over, there's no point in dropping it. And I don't think it's childish. 

Do you guys realize he "borrowed" it from UFC fighter Diego Sanchez? 

It's not like it was some lame WWE PG creation.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

The "Yes!" "No!" chants need to evolve like "What?" did, to the point where D Bry could never need to mention it again, but the crowd throw it in when needed.


----------



## sunnysidee

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I really don't understand the crowd that says keep it as it is. It needs to be changed. That type of gimmick doesn't have a lasting power. It just doesn't. I truely believe if he shaved and went more clean cut he would still be just as over. It's not the stupid facial hair and the hair cut that has him over. 

It's the charisma he has and the in ring ability he is showing. Stop being so narrow minded people, he can do just fine without the beard at the very minimum. The chants at some point need to be rerouted to something else but that would take awhlie. He'll be over no matter what. Beard or no Beard, but without it he can be seen more serious.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

the beard and chanting YES is why he's facing cena at summerslam, and you want him to look like everyone else?

he's going to shave the beard one day, it's not like wrestlers look the same forever when it comes to facial hair.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



KO Bossy said:


> *No he's not. He was an awesome worker back in 2010 and no one gave a flying fuck about him. It was the YES chants and being booked badly at WM28 that really got the fans to support him. *
> 
> Not a secret that I'm not a fan of the Bryan character. Its not that its childish, its just stupid. I want to see it get axed at some point. Sooner the better, personally. However, the logical part of me knows that its not going anywhere just yet.


sorry, but that's just stupid. First of all, Bryan Debuted in 2010, getting over like he is right now takes fucking time. Also, the climate in WWE regarding talent was way different back then. Punk hadn't had his pipebomb yet which, in my opinion anyways, was paramount in beginning to change WWE's attitude towards Indie wrestlers. For Bryan to get over he first needed to get a shot at getting over.

Again, what is it you find childish about Bryan's current gimmick? as I've stated previously, he hasn't mentioned the YES/NO thing in recent weeks and his beard hasn't been the focal point of his title run in any way either. In fact, even in the "barbershop" segment, the beardwasn't the point. It was just a metaphor for Bryan's overall gimmick: someone who doesn't feel the need to change to fit a certain mold, someone who won't try to be something he isn't because he knows that he doesn't need to. He knows that he is already the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



King Bebe said:


> He should change his gimmick AT Summerslam.
> 
> Come out to the Final Countdown, American Dragon graphics, robe, shaved head and beard, plain maroon attire... it would be fucking epic. As soon as you see this badass look, you'll be thinking "Holy shit, he might actually have a chance."


I would love this, especially with how over he currently is, I think his entrance pop may be a little smaller at SS if they do this, since the majority of fans won't know it's Bryan's new music, but I'd personally love to see it. I also think he should keep his current hair, because it looks badass when he's shaking his head in the ring pumped himself up, but trim the beard to length he had it during his world title run. Then it's much more presentable like Damien Sandow's beard. I think that look could be his GOAt look.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

IMO, abit early for that.
Let the goat shine as the goat :bryan


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

What about this, Bryan wins the title at SS and Orton goes to cash in, but then Barrett comes running in, beats Orton up either costing Orton his cash in or doing it prior to the match is announced, Barrett then pulls out a beard trimmer, and while Bryan is still down after the beat down Orton gave him Barrett shaves him. This gives Barrett MAJOR heat and propels him into a feud with the WWE champion Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Why change something that obviously work? Yes! chants is over as hell. Also the beard is over as hell and have em sell shirts. I don´t see why in the hell they should change it?
Change Bryan up when the beard and the yes chants doesnt work anymore. Change it when its hot as hell is fcking stupid.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Big Dog said:


> What about this, Bryan wins the title at SS and Orton goes to cash in, but then Barrett comes running in, beats Orton up either costing Orton his cash in or doing it prior to the match is announced, Barrett then pulls out a beard trimmer, and while Bryan is still down after the beat down Orton gave him Barrett shaves him. This gives Barrett MAJOR heat and propels him into a feud with the WWE champion Daniel Bryan.


... You're not serious.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Big Dog said:


> What about this, Bryan wins the title at SS and Orton goes to cash in, but then Barrett comes running in, beats Orton up either costing Orton his cash in or doing it prior to the match is announced, Barrett then pulls out a beard trimmer, and while Bryan is still down after the beat down Orton gave him Barrett shaves him. This gives Barrett MAJOR heat and propels him into a feud with the WWE champion Daniel Bryan.


Yeahhhhhh.... no.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Was just an idea, what's wrong with it specifically? It propels a new figure into the main event scene, one that should of been there still since Nexus and it progresses character development.


----------



## THANOS

Great post Ecabney. Here's another excellent Bryan article, with some great quotes in there.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hoot-kicks-how-daniel-bryan-conquered-the-wwe

I've never read a more true quote about Bryan's ability than this one by Gabe. Excellent metaphor.



> Gabe Sapolsky, then ROH's booker, was responsible for the creative direction of the company. Danielson, he says, could be counted on to come up with 30 minutes every night that were guaranteed to be special.
> 
> *"When I booked Bryan, he had almost complete freedom,"* Sapolsky, who now runs Dragon Gate USA, said. *"I really wouldn't question him, even on finishes of matches. Bryan made my life easier. Bryan is like that ace in baseball, a pitcher like Justin Verlander. When you're bullpen is tired and you're on a losing streak, you know you can put him out there and have a chance at a complete-game shutout. I wouldn't be where I am today without him."*


Here's some more epic quotables from that article.



> The difference between Danielson and other top workers, Rinaur said, is his attention to detail and his feel for the crowd. At his best, a Danielson match would play off of everything that had come before. Danielson, Rinaur said, paid close attention to when the DVDs came out and rewarded fans who watched his matches carefully. There was a progression of moves and countermoves, thoughtful callbacks to the action that preceded the current match. A Danielson match was complicated. It wasn't enough to tell one story. His entire career was an on-going narrative—the development of a wrestler.
> 
> *"I've always compared him to [Harry Potter author] J.K. Rowling. Story is everything. He's not just doing wrestling holds. Everything he does in the ring tells a story,"* Rinaur said. *"He understands a wrestling audience and knows exactly what to do to make them boo or cheer. It's a fascinating thing to study.
> 
> "He would take something he had done in Buffalo, some move, and six weeks later in Chicago, he would counter that. Everybody in the audience knew what he was doing. He was able to place it in the match where it made a lot of sense...He doesn't do anything extraordinary. None of his moves are big, flashy 450 splashes or a powerbomb off the top rope. He does kicks and he does submission holds. They're simple, but they're brilliant. Bryan understands a pro wrestling audience better than any person I've ever seen. He can anticipate what they want and when they will want it."*





> *"If you've been an independent wrestler, and you've been wrestling for years, you don't expect good things to happen,"* Danielson said. *"I've seen, for example, my friend Brian Kendrick, who is insanely talented, get very frustrated here. So I came here with the idea that I was going to work as hard as I possibly can."*
> 
> Kendrick admitted that his WWE run was a huge disappointment. But Danielson, he believed, was in a much better position to make the best of it. Kendrick had made the television roster at the tender age of 23 when he was just developing his style as a wrestler. Danielson, by contrast, was nearly 30 before taking the plunge, better suited emotionally and skill-wise to make the most of any opportunity that might come his way.
> *
> "He has more perspective,"* Kendrick said. *"He got the wiggles out. Bryan was able to do everything he wanted in wrestling. And get hurt from it. And tired. He's going at the right age with the right amount of experience. He's had all the classic matches in the indies. Now it's time to cash in on all that hard work."*
> 
> For Bryan, it was a new challenge, one that demanded a drastic change in his style of wrestling.
> 
> *"In the WWE, a lot of time you're out there for four minutes. It's important to, one, captivate the audience and, two, make it seem like you're trying to win,"* Danielson said, explaining his decision to remove some of the holds and moves fans were accustomed to seeing in his indy days. *"To me it doesn't feel like you're really trying to win when you have four minutes and you're sitting back in an armbar. The whole idea of wearing people down doesn't resonate with today's fanbase. So, to me, it's important to get across that sense of urgency. Any time you can get on offense, you're trying to win or trying to damage the other person. That's kind of what I go for, at least with the shorter matches."*
> 
> He quickly mastered the style. Fans were impressed. Converting the locker room, however, wasn't going to be so easy.
> 
> *"He was Captain Independent. He represented all the indy guys,"* Rinaur said, not necessarily a good position to hold down in a WWE locker room that often looks down its nose at anyone who hasn't made it in the big time yet. But Danielson did have his supporters. Michaels, still an influential force in the company, had trained him, and former WWE Superstar William Regal, his mentor while he was training in the developmental system, offered some sound advice that stuck.
> 
> *"He told me, 'No matter what you're doing, whether you like it or you don't like it, you go out there and try to make it as good as you possibly can.' If I'm out there, and I'm losing a two-minute match, I'm going to go out there and lose as well as I possibly can,"* Danielson said. *"If all I have is an entrance and 90 seconds a match, I'm going to go out there and do the very best that I can. Sometimes people get demoralized by that kind of stuff. It's a mindset. It's about doing your best.*
> 
> *"I lost I don't know how many matches when I first got into WWE before I ever won one. Until the last few months, I've probably lost 70 percent of the time I'm on TV. But I went out there and gave the best performance possible. And constantly tried to improve. If you do that, people are going to catch on to your passion. And people will catch on to the fact that what you're doing is good. Even if this guy loses, every time he's out there, they can be entertained by what he does."*
> 
> Bryan, despite his otherworldly skill, was floundering when a life boat appeared from nowhere. CM Punk, Bryan's peer on the independent scene, managed to build himself into a legitimate star. Suddenly, the idea of Bryan making it big didn't seem quite as impossible.
> *
> "Punk showed him the door,"* Rinaur said. *"Bryan kicked his way through."*


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

It's a stupid idea. Really no better way to describe it. It just seems incredibly random.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



King Bebe said:


> Yeahhhhhh.... no.


It was better than your idea of Bryan reverting to his ROH character.


----------



## Jammy

That Bleacher Report article is pretty great, for once something of substance from the BR archives.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

So what some of you are saying is that his beard & the random chants are the reason he's over & NOT his talent? why is it not the other way around where his beard & chants are over BECAUSE of his talent?

If Bryan cannot get over because he doesn't jump around like a man child with a beard & chant Yes/No, then he should not be a main eventer, now I'm not saying that he shouldn't be because I believe his chants & beard are over because of his talent, which means he can be over even if he starts acting like a normal adult, Cena can't be over with adults even if he changes his gimmick because he's just not good, but Bryan has all the talent in the world & he should be trusted into carrying a more serious role.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Blommen said:


> It's a stupid idea. Really no better way to describe it. It just seems incredibly random.


How is it random? It's already set up. Vince wants Bryan to be presentable but Bryan spurned him and embarrassed Barrett by shaving his beard, Vince doesn't want Cena to be champion any more and doesn't really want Orton in the picture either after their past. So Vince lets Bryan win the title, and allows Orton to work over Bryan afterwards, then when Orton is about to RKO or is about to do his DDT through the ropes, in runs Barrett and lays a bull hammer which knocks Orton out. 

Barrett then lays Bryan over the top of Orton and claims the win or the match is a DQ either way it don't matter as long as Orton doesn't cash in, Barrett then goes beneath the ring and pulls out the beard trimmer. All of a sudden Vince's music plays and he comes swaggering down to the ring, issues a bit of a promo, Barrett hits bryan with a bull hammer as he tries to get up to defend himself and then Barrett gets to work on his beard.

That's just an interpretation, anything different could happen but the result would still be the same, Bryan gets the title and Barrett shaves Bryan's beard.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Big Dog said:


> How is it random? It's already set up. Vince wants Bryan to be presentable but Bryan spurned him and embarrassed Barrett by shaving his beard, Vince doesn't want Cena to be champion any more and doesn't really want Orton in the picture either after their past. So Vince lets Bryan win the title, and allows Orton to work over Bryan afterwards, then when Orton is about to RKO or is about to do his DDT through the ropes, in runs Barrett and lays a bull hammer which knocks Orton out.
> 
> Barrett then lays Bryan over the top of Orton and claims the win or the match is a DQ either way it don't matter as long as Orton doesn't cash in, Barrett then goes beneath the ring and pulls out the beard trimmer. All of a sudden Vince's music plays and he comes swaggering down to the ring, issues a bit of a promo, Barrett hits bryan with a bull hammer as he tries to get up to defend himself and then Barrett gets to work on his beard.
> 
> That's just an interpretation, anything different could happen but the result would still be the same, Bryan gets the title and Barrett shaves Bryan's beard.


Look just because they had one single segment together, where Barrett didn't even utter a single word mind you, it doesn't mean they are going make an angle out of it. Do you really think they are going to propel a guy as low on the pecking order as Barrett into the main event because of a single feud where he didn't do anything except get his beard shaven? It doesn't make sense, nobody views him as a viable threat to Bryan... It just doesn't add up whatsoever.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

What do you mean single? They've had four, two Smackdowns and two RAWs. 

RAW 1 - Vince orders Barrett to shave Bryan's beard, you know the outcome.

Smackdown 1 - Barrett faces Bryan in revenge for the shaving and nearly shaves Bryan, Bryan wins by making him tap out though.

RAW 2 - Barrett faces Bryan in a match with Maddox as ref, Barrett wins with a quick count.

Smackdown 2 - I won't say as they are spoilers.

That's as much a feud as he has with Cena except with more wrestling and less promo time.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

fine I'll concede that point, but fact of the matter is that Wade is nowhere near a legit to Bryan right now, it seems silly that he would be pushed to a World title feud just because of the beard. Wade is just filler in this feud, I really don't think it would make for a very good feud at all.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

He has Vince behind him though, yeah Barrett alone may not be up there yet but with Vince pulling the strings then it's entirely plausible, heck Barrett has a win over Bryan, so technically it's 1 for 1 in this mini feud (not counting anything from before the shaving incident, although I think barrett did face bryan and lost however nothing was going on then).


----------



## Naman

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I sometimes think that one of the shield members will end up being the top face of the company before Bryan, specifically Reigns...maybe Ambrose. Maybe I was imagining things, but his promo on Raw seemed ton get a few cheers from a crowd that wasn't all that smarky. He might turn out to be one of those rare heels that have such a great, if not dark personality combined with phenomenal mic skills that the crowd has no choice but to get behind. And really...haven't all the top faces barring Hulk Hogan started out as heels so charismatic that the crowd naturally got behind? Just saying...


----------



## Stanford

Jammy said:


> That Bleacher Report article is pretty great, for once something of substance from the BR archives.


I was thinking the same thing. I was waiting for the _Top Ten Overrated John Cena Matches_ list to show up.

The author kept referring to Sal Rinauro as Sal Rinaur. I don't know why. 

And Rinauro couldn't think of a better creative writer than JK Rowling? Really?


----------



## Jammy

Anybody else think we could hear the final countdown this Sunday? Or is that extremely unlikely?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Naman said:


> I sometimes think that one of the shield members will end up being the top face of the company before Bryan, specifically Reigns...maybe Ambrose. Maybe I was imagining things, but his promo on Raw seemed ton get a few cheers from a crowd that wasn't all that smarky. He might turn out to be one of those rare heels that have such a great, if not dark personality combined with phenomenal mic skills that the crowd has no choice but to get behind. And really...haven't all the top faces barring Hulk Hogan started out as heels so charismatic that the crowd naturally got behind? Just saying...


Its possible, but he's not nearly ready enough to be the next face of WWE, the only legitimate replacements are Bryan, Punk, & Orton, Punk & Orton can be ruled out for reasons I've mentioned earlier, so that leaves Daniel Bryan, I guess Ziggler is a possibility but he's not nearly as over as the other three, it would take years to build up Ambrose or Reigns, so nobody else is ready yet.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Naman said:


> I sometimes think that one of the shield members will end up being the top face of the company before Bryan, specifically Reigns...maybe Ambrose. Maybe I was imagining things, but his promo on Raw seemed ton get a few cheers from a crowd that wasn't all that smarky. He might turn out to be one of those rare heels that have such a great, if not dark personality combined with phenomenal mic skills that the crowd has no choice but to get behind. And really...haven't all the top faces barring Hulk Hogan started out as heels so charismatic that the crowd naturally got behind? Just saying...


Booking Ambrose as a face for his first big run would be a catastrophic blunder. The man is a natural heel with the potential to be something very special going forward. making him a face would be a huge mistake IMO.

Don't sleep on Rollins either. He hasn't had a chance yet but he is an amazing in-ring performer and has the capacity to be a tremendous face. maybe not to face but definitely upper midcard to main event status.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Big Dog said:


> How is it random? It's already set up. Vince wants Bryan to be presentable but Bryan spurned him and embarrassed Barrett by shaving his beard, Vince doesn't want Cena to be champion any more and doesn't really want Orton in the picture either after their past. So Vince lets Bryan win the title, and allows Orton to work over Bryan afterwards, then when Orton is about to RKO or is about to do his DDT through the ropes, in runs Barrett and lays a bull hammer which knocks Orton out.
> 
> Barrett then lays Bryan over the top of Orton and claims the win or the match is a DQ either way it don't matter as long as Orton doesn't cash in, Barrett then goes beneath the ring and pulls out the beard trimmer. All of a sudden Vince's music plays and he comes swaggering down to the ring, issues a bit of a promo, Barrett hits bryan with a bull hammer as he tries to get up to defend himself and then Barrett gets to work on his beard.
> 
> That's just an interpretation, anything different could happen but the result would still be the same, Bryan gets the title and *Barrett shaves Bryan's beard.*


NO. 

God. DAMN. NO. Look, I'm fine with a Wade/Vince vs Bryan feud. Whatever. Can we please stop all the beard shaving shit though? This is getting old. 

Only reason I said as such, is because of the post I made before. Right now, everything is working for Bryan. His image is working, his chants are working, his mic skills are working to the crowd at least, everything is working. Can we not change anything up until the crowd starts to act a bit dead? 

Crowd likes the beard. D-Bry likes the beard. I like the beard. Let's not shave the beard.


----------



## THANOS

Jammy said:


> Anybody else think we could hear the final countdown this Sunday? Or is that *extremely unlikely?*


This unfortunately. I don't think he'll be able to negotiate for it until his contract in it's last year.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



SideburnGuru said:


> NO.
> 
> God. DAMN. NO. Look, I'm fine with a Wade/Vince vs Bryan feud. Whatever. Can we please stop all the beard shaving shit though? This is getting old.
> 
> Only reason I said as such, is because of the post I made before. Right now, everything is working for Bryan. His image is working, his chants are working, his mic skills are working to the crowd at least, everything is working. Can we not change anything up until the crowd starts to act a bit dead?
> 
> Crowd likes the beard. D-Bry likes the beard. I like the beard. Let's not shave the beard.


This shit makes sense. I dig it.


----------



## KramerDSP

I haven't been this excited for a match since Chris Benoit was scheduled to take on HHH and HBK at Wrestlemania XX. I have no doubt that millions of people around the world will be screaming "Tap!!! Tap!!! Tap!!!" when Bryan eventually gets Cena in the Yes Lock.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

So basically you'd prefer to flog the beard to death until the fans lose interest in it (like Fandangos dance) rather than use the beard to generate heat for a heel trying to get over as well as gaining more sympathy and overness for a face that's already gained loads of benefit from the beard already? I think they should quit while they're ahead and use the beard to benefit both wrestlers rather than letting it die without any benefit.


----------



## Osize10

I'm ordering my first ppv since wm 28. Thank you Bryan. Thank you


----------



## Osize10

One thing that is brilliant about that article is Bryan figured out how to adapt to the wwe and prevent himself from looking like a jobber. Oh, he jobbed, but he always looked like a threat.

He's light years ahead of Ziggler in this regard. For example, think of a Ziggler vs Ryback match. Laughable, and dolph would carry himself like a jobber.

Bryan vs ryback has a different feel. Heck, even when Bryan jobbed in 5 minutes to big show on SD, he looked a threat. He always does. He doesn't need to show off his entire move set bc he will always do what needs to be done. A Mexican jumping bean with spaghetti hair just can't get it done.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Changing his gimmick will not help him as the current one is one of the main reasons why he's successful. I hate his current look tho, he should trim his beard as it looks disgusting.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004

Daniel Bryan as face of the company? 

No thank you. Sorry but he doesn't have the appearance. 

Short and scrawny should not be the face of the company 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr.S

Happenstan said:


> For a month. Bryan did an interview where he said he felt ripped off by HBK. And this interview took place before he entered WWE full time. HBK didn't train Bryan. Others at his academy did, and Regal taught him the most in Memphis Championship Wrestling. I know I'm not the only 1 to see that interview. I might look for it later tonight if I get some free time.


If you are not aware Daniel Bryan is multiple interviews expresses his gratefulnes anf says he was fully trained by HBK.

He also tells he received little to no training from Regal. Regal was mostly a mentor. Bryan was mostly accomplished by the time Regal spend time in Developmental and when he was working out with Regal in mid 2000's he was a way better wrestler than what Regal ever was.

He actually helped Regal trained and get back in shape and did loads of new moves and Regal gave his tights to Bryan as a thank you present


----------



## truk83

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Alo0oy said:


> We all know Daniel Bryan has the potential to be the future face of WWE, but his current gimmick is too childish, after Vince screws him over at SS, he should start being more serious & give edge to his character...that means less Yes/No on the mic & more serious & passionate promos, I know he's not great on the mic but he's decent enough to get the point across without sounding robotic.
> 
> John Cena is too old & is starting to break down, CM Punk is retiring in a couple of years & Orton is much much better as a heel, so Daniel Bryan is the only logical choice to be the next face of WWE, my only hope is that they don't Cenafy him.


This is the precise reason I started a thread a week ago about "Gimmicks, and personality". You are exactly the type of fan that really confuses me. What I don't understand is how you don't understand that Daniel Bryan is not a gimmick. Doink The Clown was a gimmick, Kamala was a gimmick, or Earthquake even. Those are gimmicks. Daniel needs to change nothing about who he is on television because it's not that far from who he is in real life. This role isn't for everyone because not everyone has a strong personality. Those that don't have much of a personality, typically play gimmicks on television. Daniel Bryan has personality, and that's really all there is to really know about this topic.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

I'll probably get yet another neg rep (as usual) for calling out the D Bryan marks who think he's going to be a megastar face of the company. He can't and he won't. He's a fantastic athlete and wrestler, and i'd love to see him win the WWE Champonship on Sunday but be realistic, he won't go far past (if at all) Punk/Orton's current level.

As for his gimmick. Don't fix what's not broken, no need to repackage D Bry whilst he's a face at least.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

Hey guys, let's spend ages building a gimmick to get this guy over. BUT, we'll just change it up at one of its defining moments.

:draper2


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*

There is no top face look. There's too many fan boys in here insisting that the face match their fantasy. You're just one person out of millions of other fans, your opinion by itself is shit. Top faces are over. That's the only rule.

Flair, Hogan, Rhodes, Warrior, Hart, Austin, Rock, Lesnar, Cena all different builds and features, all got over. If WWE needed to replace Cena tomorrow, Bryan is the guy, if he stays the most over guy for the next 3-4 years and Cena has to be replaced, Bryan is the guy.

You can talk about the look or qualities of these younger guys you think are what a face should be like Reigns, but you have to get him over first. All you're saying now is he should be over enough to be face, but that =/= over enough to be face.


----------



## RebelArch86

I'm getting my first ppv in over 13 years, and the only thing I care about is Daniel "main fucking event" Bryan!


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



ofcccaddy2004 said:


> Daniel Bryan as face of the company?
> 
> No thank you. Sorry but he doesn't have the appearance.
> 
> Short and scrawny should not be the face of the company
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I could care less how he looks since I'm not gay & I have no interest in having sex with him.


----------



## Happenstan

Mr.S said:


> He also tells he received little to no training from Regal. Regal was mostly a mentor. Bryan was mostly accomplished by the time Regal spend time in Developmental and when he was working out with Regal in mid 2000's he was a way better wrestler than what Regal ever was.
> 
> He actually helped Regal trained and get back in shape and did loads of new moves and Regal gave his tights to Bryan as a thank you present


No I never heard that. From everything I've heard Danielson credits Regal as being the biggest influence on his career. But since you know all about how little Regal did for Danielson then I'm sure you will have no trouble posting links to interviews that back up your claim.


----------



## Stanford

Mr.S said:


> If you are not aware Daniel Bryan is multiple interviews expresses his gratefulnes anf says he was fully trained by HBK.


Yeah, I've read more interviews where he's stated this version than I have of the contrary position.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I'll probably get yet another neg rep (as usual) for calling out the D Bryan marks who think he's going to be a megastar face of the company. He can't and he won't. He's a fantastic athlete and wrestler, and i'd love to see him win the WWE Champonship on Sunday but be realistic, he won't go far past (if at all) Punk/Orton's current level.
> 
> As for his gimmick. Don't fix what's not broken, no need to repackage D Bry whilst he's a face at least.


Blandy has been a job guy for older acts(Kane and Mark Henry). Getting beat clean at WMs like it isn't nothing. LOL. His level is barely midcard right now. Bryan and Kane were treated MUCH more importantly than Blandy at last year's Summerslam and this year's Mania. 



Spoiler: Another People's Champ makes the cover


----------



## ecabney

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I'll probably get yet another neg rep (as usual) for calling out the D Bryan marks who think he's going to be a megastar face of the company. He can't and he won't. He's a fantastic athlete and wrestler, and i'd love to see him win the WWE Champonship on Sunday but be realistic, he won't go far past (if at all) Punk/*Orton's current level.*
> 
> As for his gimmick. Don't fix what's not broken, no need to repackage D Bry whilst he's a face at least.


Bryan been surpassed Orton :kobe

This is the first Orton has been booked in a relevant feud since his feud with HHH and the Mcmahon's a while back. Shit, the Team Hell No stuff had more airtime than Orton has had the past couple of years.


----------



## KramerDSP

This match is more than 48 hours away, and I'm already bouncing off the walls. I think the excitement and anticipation I am feeling for this match, the biggest of Bryan's career, is greater than anything I have experienced as a wrestling fan. The only things that come close are Benoit-HHH-HBK, Sting/Luger/Savage-Outsiders, and Cena-RVD.


----------



## thaimasker

*IGN: Having been in WWE for as long as you have, you’ve seen plenty of people take that next step, that boost to the next level with the fans, and now that’s happening with Daniel Bryan. What do you think it is about him that’s taken off with people?*

Triple H: I think Daniel has an “it” factor to him. Daniel’s an extremely exciting competitor in the ring. He’s very technically sound, but in addition to that he’s also got a huge personality and a charisma to him and just a quality that you must see. You want to see him. He intrigues people, and I think that’s what being a WWE Superstar is all about. Not to quote CM Punk’s music, but it’s that cult of personality, and he has it. He has it, John Cena has it, CM Punk has it, Brock Lesnar has it, the biggest stars of this industry always have it. Daniel has it, now how does he parlay that? How does he take that personality and that charisma and turn it into the biggest thing possible, which is being the WWE Champion? Is he that good, does he have that ability? And that’s where it goes because, like Cena said, it’s getting there, and then it’s staying there. Getting there is a moment, staying there is a full-time process. Let’s hope he can get it all done. I’m excited to see it, I’m anxious to see it. There are not a lot of times where you feel like you’re on the edge of a momentum shift or on the edge of a “Wow, this could change everything” moment. That’s where we’re at on Sunday. We’re at the edge of that cliff of “Wow, this could change everything.” It’s going to be interesting to see how that plays out.


Even if Daniel Bryan does pull it off on Sunday, then he is no longer the underdog. Some people will turn on him for that, because then he is exactly what he fought against. I think CM Punk’s struggled with that. CM Punk fought the system, and all of the sudden he was the Champion. “Now, wait a minute. You’re now what you said you didn’t like, in a way.” It’s a challenge, and that is a difficult thing. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/08...nd-his-thoughts-on-daniel-bryan-and-john-cena


----------



## Pauly3

*Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

I watched his matches. He gets lot of crowd support. However, every match he seems to do the same thing over and over. One is the one where he goes up to the rope and does a backward flip. The other thing is when the guy is outside the ring and then he just leaps right at him. He does both of these 2 moves every single match.


Can someone tell me whats the big deal about him?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*










God I love that gif.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Pauly3 said:


> I watched his matches. He gets lot of crowd support. However, every match he seems to do the same thing over and over. One is the one where he goes up to the rope and does a backward flip. The other thing is when the guy is outside the ring and then he just leaps right at him. He does both of these 2 moves every single match.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me whats the big deal about him?


Watch this man and all will be explained, I promise .


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

There isn't a single wrestler in WWE that doesn't have signature moves they use every match.

Orton, Cena, Bryan, Punk, Axel, HHH, Jericho, the list goes on and on


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

If you take the letters for "Daniel Brryan" and rearrange them, you will come up with this:

Lie Dry Ran Ban

The *Lie Dry* part means that it is a lie that Daniel Bryan is dry, when in fact he is quite juicy and decedent. He's so rich and flavourful that you will have to *Run* a lot to burn off all the calories from that D-Bry Cake, but it's so awesome that fate will *Ban* you to spare you the effort, you will literally die before you can run off the Daniel Bryan experience. All together, the literal meaning is, "It's a life worth living the Daniel Bryan way".

That is why Daniel Bryan is so awesome.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Pauly3 said:


> I watched his matches. He gets lot of crowd support. However, every match he seems to do the same thing over and over. One is the one where he goes up to the rope and does a backward flip. The other thing is when the guy is outside the ring and then he just leaps right at him. He does both of these 2 moves every single match.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me whats the big deal about him?


2 moves lol. Bryan has the widest variety of moves of any wrestler in the business. And executes them all flawlessly. He is GOAT level in the ring.
His move set is influenced from his time spent mastering his craft in Japan, UK, Europe etc.

There isn't a wrestler alive who has anything bad to say about working with the American Dragon.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

your thread... its making me feel like..... oh god... here it comes!!!!


----------



## FCP

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

The beard and the wrestling ability.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Seriously, the guy is one of the best workers in the company.


Now, 18 months ago, I wasn't a fan of Daniel Bryan at all. People used to ride his dick so hard on this forum (just like they did Ambrose a year ago and Wyatt a few months ago). But, he grew on me in WWE. I didn't let other people's perception of him dictate how I perceive him. Today, he's 1 of the highlights of the show for me.


I don't think anybody can tell you what's so great about him. You either like him or you don't. Your eyes work, so you shouldn't need a fellow fan to sell you on how good somebody is.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Everything :steebiej


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

unk2


----------



## Raw2003

If u were a WRESTLING Fan u would already know.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the world.If you watched his ROH work,you would realize he is as good if not better than guys like Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart.

His mic work isn't great but it isn't bad either.Plus,the thunderous reactions he gets makes it even better.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

This won't end well..


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

His wrestling ability is exceptional, but otherwise he sucks at everything from mic work to catchphrases to his character (his BEARD? REALLY?) to his look. The one thing he has on his side is the in ring ability, but even then, everything is so god damn formulaic in WWE that it's rare that you ever see anything out of the box from him anyway, so it might as well not even matter. Outside of the match with Cesaro, everything follows the same template, so all you get is the same good match over and over and over again.


----------



## LittleReyRey

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

I don't get it either. I mean he's good, but he's not GOAT, damn. People only like him because he says yes. I much prefer Christian and CM Punk's in ring work.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Troll thread is obvious


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



LittleReyRey said:


> I don't get it either. I mean he's good, but he's not GOAT, damn. People only like him because he says yes. I much prefer Christian and *CM Punk's* in ring work.


:ti

Yeah, ok. Punk is outstanding at many things but he's about as smooth in the ring as a train on a crooked track.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> His wrestling ability is exceptional, *but otherwise he sucks at everything from mic work to catchphrases to his character* (his BEARD? REALLY?) to his look. The one thing he has on his side is the in ring ability, but even then, everything is so god damn formulaic in WWE that it's rare that you ever see anything out of the box from him anyway, so it might as well not even matter. Outside of the match with Cesaro, everything follows the same template, so all you get is the same good match over and over and over again.


Tell that to Triple H.

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/08/...nd-his-thoughts-on-daniel-bryan-and-john-cena


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Triple H thinks Roman Reigns has more potential than Dean Ambrose, Curtis Axel was deserving of being linked with Paul Heyman and that Sheamus was good enough to win the WWE title in 5 months, what the fuck do I care about what he thinks?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Triple H thinks Roman Reigns has more potential than Dean Ambrose, Curtis Axel was deserving of being linked with Paul Heyman and that Sheamus was good enough to win the WWE title in 5 months, what the fuck do I care about what he thinks?


We've never heard him say any of that. We've only heard speculation. Here we are actually presented with quotes from Triple H himself that were taken during the press conference. Obviously there are shades of kayfabe in this interview, but they've haven't ran with a true changing of the guard storyline since back in 2005 with Cena, and the way HHH talks about Bryan here, it would seem that they are giving it some serious thought.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Charismatic
Brilliant versatile wrestler
Starting to get really good on the mic
Hugely popular with both smart fans and casuals.
The kids love him.
Can work great matches with various types of opponents, monsters, brawlers, technicians and high flyers
Marketable

Daniel Bryan HAS to win at Summerslam.


----------



## TheMizfitWF

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



Naman said:


> I sometimes think that one of the shield members will end up being the top face of the company before Bryan, specifically Reigns...maybe Ambrose. Maybe I was imagining things, but his promo on Raw seemed ton get a few cheers from a crowd that wasn't all that smarky. He might turn out to be one of those rare heels that have such a great, if not dark personality combined with phenomenal mic skills that the crowd has no choice but to get behind.* And really...haven't all the top faces barring Hulk Hogan started out as heels so charismatic that the crowd naturally got behind? Just saying...*


So basically....Daniel Bryan :cool2


----------



## DevilsFan

*Taker-Bryan*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mP4xB9qzhSE

Very serious promo by Bryan


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Daniel Bryan should change his gimmick after SS*



AthenaMark said:


> Blandy has been a job guy for older acts(Kane and Mark Henry). Getting beat clean at WMs like it isn't nothing. LOL. His level is barely midcard right now. Bryan and Kane were treated MUCH more importantly than Blandy at last year's Summerslam and this year's Mania.
> 
> Another People's Champ makes the cover


One of the GOAT wrestling game covers of all time.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Taker-Bryan*



DevilsFan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mP4xB9qzhSE
> 
> Very serious promo by Bryan


Daniel bryan is like such an excited kid, you can tell just by how he speaks he loves his job - lol always so into whatever he talks about.


----------



## Duke Silver

2K14 cover athletes: 

Lebron James
The Rock
Daniel Bryan

:bryan2

Really awesome cover as well. Glad it won.


----------



## obby

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> :ti
> 
> Yeah, ok. Punk is outstanding at many things but he's about as smooth in the ring as a train on a crooked track.


Eh. He really isn't that bad. He's had some fantastic matches over the years.


Anyways, Bryan needs a total gimmick overhaul before I can even begin to take him seriously. The beard needs to go.


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Not this kind of thread again! fpalm 

Every wrestler has signature moves. D-Bry doing the back flip is no different than orton doing the rope hung ddt or cena doing five knuckle shuffle or Punk doing running knee to the corner followed by an elbow drop. The reason for these moves it to hype the crowd since seeing this move will create a perception of the wrestler gaining momentum. That being said, D-Bry is one of the few wrestlers who has the widest set of moves and if WWE allowed it, he would show case it.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Triple H thinks Roman Reigns has more potential than Dean Ambrose, Curtis Axel was deserving of being linked with Paul Heyman and that Sheamus was good enough to win the WWE title in 5 months, what the fuck do I care about what he thinks?


Does he not? You guys seem to think Ambrose is already an all time great talent. So his potential is low compared to Reigns since the skies the limit and he can only get better.


----------



## JoeZany

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*



obby said:


> Eh. He really isn't that bad. He's had some fantastic matches over the years.
> 
> 
> Anyways, Bryan needs a total gimmick overhaul before I can even begin to take him seriously. The beard needs to go.


Why does it need to go?

It makes his character stand out and only the minority want him to lose beard.
And give him a gimmick overhaul when hes red hot? everyone I know likes Daniel Bryan. Only the smarkier people I know love Punk. Everyone else thinks he good but not great.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

His workrate.


----------



## Duke Silver

Trip down memory lane to Bryan's first night on WWE TV.






Amazing how far he's come in 3 years.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Definitely his in ring ability.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Great wrestler, is on Total Divas, has an epic beard, is the son of Zeus, decent mic skills, really likeable person, GOAT theme songs with The Final Countdown and Ride of the Valkyries (original and remix).


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: Can someone tell me what is so great about Daniel Bryan?*

Here is an guy who seemingly had the deck stacked against him; small size, an heavily japanese influenced in ring style that the detractors didnt think would translate well to wwe, an guy who people thought was too dry to get over and destined to be like Dean Malenko in WWE. The thing keeping Bryan alive was the fact that he was arguably the best in ring worker in america and he was bryan fucking Danielsohn. He had already been fired from WWE before, and who knew how long the submission specialist would last.

Enter the comedy gimmick. On the surface, the guy looks like an Duck Dynasty reject, he has occasional anger issues and the guy cheers yes and no. While this sounds pretty damn lame, Bryan has embraced this role and using passion, charisma and excellent crowd control, Bryan has become the most over guy on the roster while still having top notch matches every week like he did before despit the vastly decreased moveset. Oh and he has proven to be not that bad on the mike as well.

No politics (in fact VKM wasnt high on him initially), doesnt have to bury anyone or bench press 500 lbs or mention make a wish kids or get force fed to get an proper reaction, the guy just builds his audience connection and is damn good in the ring and now is slated to be wwe champ until orton cashes in. It's an cool story of a guy honing his craft as an great technitian in the indies and Japan to now being on such a roll.


----------



## FITZ

I really can't wait until the match on Sunday. Daniel Bryan suppossedly has no chance at walking at with the title. He's facing the very best in the WWE in Cena, McMahon doesn't want him to win the belt, Orton has the briefcase, and part me is thinking Triple H might be acting _way too nice_ towards Bryan. I'm expecting something amazing to happen in Sunday because Cena is great in this kind of role. He thinks he's the heel but in reality he's the bad guy coming into the match, very similar to the match he had with Punk at MITB. I know that this annoys a lot of people when they read it but I've been watching wrestling my entire life and I've probably been to at least 50 live wrestling shows (maybe more actually). Bryan is the best wrestler I've ever seen live. I've been to all the big indy companies, TNA, WWE, and a bunch of no name companies. Basically everyone that's been active in the last decade I've seen wrestle in person and Bryan is the best. 

So you have the best dominant "Fake Babyface" and the best wrestler in the world today on a major stage. There's a ton of mystery and intrigue about what's going to happen with a MITB, the feeling that there could be something really big happening, and heavy involvement from Triple H and the McMahons. If you aren't looking forward to this match then you should just give up. It seems impossible but I will be rooting for Bryan like I've never rooted for anyone before.


----------



## thaimasker

at 9:45PM EST 2nite bryan is gonna be on 2K's twitch stream in a symposium talking About their fav mania moments with austin,mick,flair,JR,Dolph,Rey and Heyman


----------



## AthenaMark

How do we get to see that? Is it gonna be on Youtube or WWE.com?


----------



## Big_Van_Vader

Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in any of the the major companies, hands down. If anyone watched the Dragon link that was posted, you'll see moves there that no other WWE superstar should even try. 

Problem is, he's tiny. It'll never work long term because to me as Vince likes them beefy. Who knows maybe change is coming, but looking at Vince's track record, it's very unlikely.

I personally like watching his matches, but he really doesn't get to go all out, because most of the hacks n WWE couldn't sell the moves he's capable of.


----------



## thaimasker

AthenaMark said:


> How do we get to see that? Is it gonna be on Youtube or WWE.com?


if u wanna watch it live http://www.twitch.tv/2k

it will most likely be uploaded here http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEGames/videos or mabye WWE's youtube hours after it ends


----------



## FITZ

Big_Van_Vader said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in any of the the major companies, hands down. If anyone watched the Dragon link that was posted, you'll see moves there that no other WWE superstar should even try.
> 
> Problem is, he's tiny. It'll never work long term because to me as Vince likes them beefy. Who knows maybe change is coming, but looking at Vince's track record, it's very unlikely.
> 
> I personally like watching his matches, but he really doesn't get to go all out, because most of the hacks n WWE couldn't sell the moves he's capable of.


Yeah he did a lot more cool moves before WWE but I think he might actually be better now. He tells more stories in the ring now then he did pre-WWE. Don't get me wrong he had great indy matches but there were some that I thought were overly technical. He would do things just for the sake of showing he could do things and some of his matches felt like exhibitions. Not all of them, give the guy a story and he had some amazing matches, but there were enough of them. That's not a knock on the guy at all. A lot of those matches were just him wrestling someone with no story or build behind it and there's only so much he can in that kind of situation. 

As far as what Vince likes, he likes guys that make him money. Bryan is on fire right now and appears to be on the path to turning into a true main event guy. There are a ton of big guys out there and none of the are main eventing Summerslam. Bryan is.


----------



## joeycalz

Duke Silver said:


> Trip down memory lane to Bryan's first night on WWE TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how far he's come in 3 years.


The Miz was his pro... Wrap your head around that people.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

It will be crazy and surreal to see Daniel Bryan win the WWE Championship.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Warrior said:


> It will be crazy and surreal to see Daniel Bryan win the WWE Championship.


It would be a huge moment and elicit one of the bigger pops in recent history. I can't wait for this match tomorrow! Bryan deserves the WWE Title.

:yes


----------



## Osize10

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It would be a huge moment and elicit one of the bigger pops in recent history. I can't wait for this match tomorrow! Bryan deserves the WWE Title.
> 
> :yes



This is it showstopper. All the times I doubted you, other Bryan fans, and Bryan himself...he's wrestling John Cena for the wwe championship in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Osize10 said:


> This is it showstopper. All the times I doubted you, other Bryan fans, and Bryan himself...he's wrestling John Cena for the wwe championship in less than 24 hours.


I'm showing my age here, but this match is giving off a Sting vs. Flair vibe where the Stinger was going into his first title match against the standard bearer of the NWA. 

Bryan vs. Cena I'm really excited, especially after Bryan's Japan story and how he refused to slap Cena. Can't wait!


----------



## AthenaMark

Can't wait.....14 hours until the countdown officially starts


----------



## PacoAwesome

I'm getting goosebumps and chills for this match. There are so many possibilities and the only thing I want is Bryan to win and keep the championship. The problem is how unlikely that is and that is what makes this match so exciting.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

joeycalz said:


> The Miz was his pro... Wrap your head around that people.


In a strange way, they were the perfect match. Obviously, Bryan is a much better wrestler but when he first came to WWE, he wasn't a great talker which is the one thing The Miz is good at.


----------



## AthenaMark

I think it's pretty clear after the feedback on the Rock and Bryan promos this year, especially with some acting like Cena's portion was something decent though he didn't make a lick of sense, that people at this site have no idea what a good promo is..the shit they praise get no ratings an dis unwatched and never is spoken of again. Punk is quoting rappers and TV characters and he's supposed to be the best thing going in some alternate universe..even though he's killed crowds with his lame rambling and off tangent ways.


----------



## Smoogle

God this place is going to be a disaster if bryan loses isn't it?


----------



## Osize10

Smoogle said:


> God this place is going to be a disaster if bryan loses isn't it?


As it should. Bryan deserves it


----------



## thaimasker

If bryan loses this whole thread will be put on suicide watch


----------



## Osize10

thaimasker said:


> If bryan loses this whole thread will be put on suicide watch


That's reserved for punk marks if Lesnar/punk isn't the main event or Bryan actually wins

You might be too short sighted to understand of Bryan loses in a logical way, this forum will be alright


----------



## Beatles123

DA DA DAAAAAA DUH!

DA DA DA DUH DUH!

IT'S THE FIIIIINAL COU---wait. No!



Daniel Bryyyyyan, Daniel Bryyyyan!

There we go!


----------



## hardyorton

thaimasker said:


> If bryan loses this whole thread will be put on suicide watch


Depends on how he loses. If he's beaten clean by Cena then yeah I expect riots. If it's Vince and Orton screwing him out of the title by cheating then not too much, if it leads to him winning it back. But I expect a appearance from Vanoxembeer coming on saying Bryan is finished .


----------



## hardyorton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3aCAHg_IBM

From NXT rookie to headlining Summerslam in three years. Amazing.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

hardyorton said:


> Depends on how he loses. If he's beaten clean by Cena then yeah I expect riots. If it's Vince and Orton screwing him out of the title by cheating then not too much, if it leads to him winning it back. But I expect a appearance from Vanoxembeer coming on saying Bryan is finished .


Never been this excited/anxious about any match in recent memory. Hoping that the result is intriguing at the very least, if not the result that many in this thread want - one that will have us going :yes :yes :yes


----------



## joeycalz

If Bryan ends up winning the title and then getting screwed, in the moment, this forum will go batsh*t crazy in the bad way and crash. 100%. In the end though, as predictable as it is, it may be the best route for all parties involved.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Detractors call Bryan "this generation's Benoit but i disagree. Both men are widely considered the finest technitian of their time and one of the finest workers (some even have Benoit top 5). However outside of that along with Bryan tributing some spots and passion the comparisons end. In the ring Benoit displayed an very agressive style with an moveset that especially in Japan was suplex heavy minus his WWE signatures in WWE with submissions on the side and in america to end the match. Bryan has kind of an mix in demeanur and has always been a primary submission wrestler with suplexes being secondary mixed with mma. While Bryan is clean, Benoit may be the crispest wrestler ever. 

You look at the two, and Benoit purely got over on being the best wrestler in the world who always gave his all. while Bryan's reputation kept him afloat in WWE, but he never exploded until he made the comedy gimmick work. In look, both were small but Benoit was chizzled and legitamately looked like he could kick your butt. bryan is fit, but with an an totally different look that he has parlayed into huge success. Bryan cuts pretty good weekly promos nowadays while Benoit never needed to. The charisma levels are vastly different. Even in position with WWE, Bryan seems primed to be in the top 3 behind Cena/Punk while Benoit even in his title run seemed second tier in billing. Benoit so straightlaced and Bryan is very different in character and hence their audience connection is so different. 

I just think people calling bryan Chris Benoit v2 even a poor man's Benoit just look at their workrates and similar spots and end their comparisons there in a lazy manner. They are certainly debatable as to who the better wrestler is, but i dont find them comparable. Heck to me its really hard to find a good comparison to Bryan and Benoit's best comparison is probably his idol Dynamite Kid. However to me Bryan is the first Bryan and Benoit was Benoit.


----------



## nevereveragainu

nuff said


----------



## Beatles123

This is a glorious night for independent wrestling....right now. We'll see if it turns into a glorious night for ALL WRESTLING by he end of the night.

Here's hoping...nervous as hell.


----------



## AthenaMark

Can't fucking wait...as a matter of fact, since I can't wait, I might as well create a thread in the Summerslam forum!


----------



## Beatles123

LA better be pro Bryan!


----------



## thaimasker

Beatles123 said:


> LA better be pro Bryan!


Don't worry they were very pro bryan last year despite him being heel and anti cena aswell.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Can you imagine how huge the pop will be if Bryan taps Cena out tonight?


----------



## KramerDSP

WrestlingOracle said:


> I just think people calling bryan Chris Benoit v2 even a poor man's Benoit just look at their workrates and similar spots and end their comparisons there in a lazy manner. They are certainly debatable as to who the better wrestler is, but i dont find them comparable. Heck to me its really hard to find a good comparison to Bryan and Benoit's best comparison is probably his idol Dynamite Kid. However to me Bryan is the first Bryan and Benoit was Benoit.


To me, Bryan reminds me most of some combination of Owen Hart and Toshiaki Kawada.


----------



## Kratosx23

hbkmickfan said:


> Can you imagine how huge the pop will be if Bryan taps Cena out tonight?


Yeah.....good luck with that.


----------



## aggro_T

hbkmickfan said:


> Can you imagine how huge the pop will be if Bryan taps Cena out tonight?


that's more of a WM moment if it were to happen, but i don't believe we will be seeing Cena tap out anytime soon if not never

but if that did happen oh boy the pop would be incredible


----------



## TheGreatBanana

If Bryan could beat Cena and Orton; who tries to cash in, in the same night, it would be a epic achievement. 

I would love to see that happen.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Well, he won it with the Boma Ye!


----------



## dan the marino

I'm actually glad it went down that way. Now when Bryan gets the title for real, it will be a really spectacular moment.

Heel Triple H and Orton should be great. I'm interested in hearing the explanation behind it. I just hope they aren't turning Vince face again for this storyline.


----------



## Bryan D.

After what happened today, Bryan is a made man. People will get even more behind him after what happened with HHH and Orton.


----------



## The Absolute

Get ready for Triple H to make a preachy, 10-minute speech tomorrow on how Bryan screwed Bryan.


----------



## ecabney

Bryan beating Cena clean, something that even Punk couldn't do is a bigger deal than leaving with the title. Plus this angle pretty much sets up D-Bry is the temporary number one face while Cena's out.


----------



## the fox

actually this how you make a new face for the company
Bryan is just booked his place as the next wwe top face
they need a new top face atleast for the next few years and this is bryan and to actually put him in this place you need him to go against the system and much stronger villains


----------



## vanboxmeer

I'm happy that he can say he won the WWE title and better yet won it with Swagsuke's finisher. I knew that no matter what happened his momentum just going to be parlayed to the HHH angle, but at least he gets paid some well-deserved money.

Hell, he clearly was tributing the whole New Japan G-1 climax with Makabe's spider German, NJPW slap fest/strong style fighting spirit, and the Davey Boy Powerbomb.


----------



## thaimasker

Welp it was fun celebrating while it lasted...Wish the streamers went into the ring on bryan tho...

Considering that Bryan beat Cena CLEAN and then got screwed pretty much confirms that bryan will have a real WWE title reign when this fued is all said and done.

I think everyone wins tonight(beside orton and bryan haters lol)


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I can't believe Bryan beat Cena the cleanest I ever seen, with a the hardest knee or kick to the heart I ever saw. I'm mad Orton cashed in, but Bryan defeated Cena squeaky clean today for the WWE title. That was some serious history


----------



## Domenico

I know that Bryan will get a lot of sympathy now, and well, even more fans will root for him now, but knowing this company I wouldn't really be surprised if he's never given the title again.


----------



## RKO696

That finish looked BRUTAL

Great sell by Felix

Not a fan of the guy, but got to give the man credit when he does something right


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

It's all about Raw now. Raw's gonna do good ratings, Bryan's gonna be molten over.


----------



## Bushmaster

Great ending to a fantastic PPV. DB beat Cena clean which was shocking as hell. Can't wait to see what happens on Raw tomorrow.


----------



## Happenstan

Doesn't matter what we think, it matters what WWE thinks, and they think Bryan is the new #2 guy. A clean win over Superman? My mouth is still on the floor.


----------



## AthenaMark

We were so close...I SAID WE WERE...SO....FUCKING...CLOSE. DAMMIT! I know this leads to a path to WM XXX but damn..the wait and the whole scenario. Shit. Bryan is gonna be a good spot here though..he was the better man between him and Cena, he was READY to fight the fresh Blandy, and then he got fucked over. That puts him over. It's kind of sickening to see but it will work..the thing is..who's gonna help him with the whole McMahon family being against him in kayfabe booking? That's the logical part that has to be dissected.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan is the Number 2 guy now. You can't really say anything else.


----------



## THANOS

Well, I'm convinced now. After that match and Bryan winning COMPLETELY clean in dominating fashion by taunting while Cena was getting up before nailing him with KENTA's busaku Knee kick, I now can say that WWE is actually going to go through with it and make him the new face of the company. Even the Rock's victory over Cena at Mania was an "out of nowhere" win, but Bryan is the first wrestler to ever beat Cena in as dominating a fashion as that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Allow me to reiterate what I said in the Summerslam thread:



> _I don't know why people are bitching. He went over Cena clean! Sure, Orton and HHH stole the spotlight, but that clean win was a pretty big hint that WWE has faith in Daniel Bryan. Not even CM Punk has had a clean win over Cena and look at the shit he's accomplished since their feud in 2011.
> 
> Bryan is definitely headed towards big things in the near future. Just wait and see how it plays out for fucks sake. _


Now read those words until they sink the fuck in!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Domenico said:


> I know that Bryan will get a lot of sympathy now, and well, even more fans will root for him now, but knowing this company I wouldn't really be surprised if he's never given the title again.


I think he will. He pinned Cena clean. Not even Punk pinned Cena clean. That means that company actually sees Bryan as a top guy and him being cashed in on was necessary. Raw has been lacking a top heel and one had to be made. What better way than to cash in on a new extremely over champion?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The only thing I'm worried about is if they handle this the same way they handled Ziggler. I hope fucking not.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well I called it a few weeks ago that Orton was gonna cash in on Bryan but I know Bryan is gonna get to a real title reign somewhere down the line!!!!! :bryan


----------



## Osize10

The Bryan Cena mach was surreal...thoroughly enjoyed every second of it


----------



## Arya Dark

*Yeah to get from Point A *cena as champ* to Point B *Bryan as champ* to Point C *Orton as champ* I really don't see how they could have done a better job. I can't wait for Raw tomorrow night. :mark:*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I think Cena really is taking some time off and honestly good for him, he really busted his ass out there. He may be so cringe almost all the time but this last week he did it again. Happy to say I'll give him a nod when he returns (IF he leaves) but he has my respect regardless

It's so sad to see Orton cash in, but we all should see the story coming. The corporates want a guy like Orton as the champion. My problem is... I fear alot of the crowd will cheer Orton over Bryan still. God I hope not, the Bryan era has begun. Hope he gets his big win back, this looks like a corporation revival


----------



## camaster2004

now if people dont realize that wwe believes in daniel bryan then they never will, he just dominated and pinned their top star, john cena. It has been a long time since i have seen cena dominated like that, plus the crowd was absolutely on fire for bryan even to the point where(i assume he was talking to hhh) cena said that the crowd is hot for him. i cannot wait for the fued now to see what happens, its better to keep him as a underdog as it keeps them building up to the moment when he finally wins it


----------



## AthenaMark




----------



## Mr.Cricket

Bryan will win the title back from Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daniel Bryan is now in a storyline with the McMahons, Triple H, and the WWE Champion (Orton). This is going to be epic or Bryan himself, and for us fans to watch. It's going to be awesome. 

With that clean win over Cena, Bryan is now a bonafide main eventer going forward, and like I said, in a feud with the McMahon's and Triple H and WWE Champion. This is huge.


----------



## SpaceTraveller

Great PPV, Punk and Brock and Bryan beat Cena clean. That was awesome. ADR vs Christian was great too. RAW tomorrow will be interesting. I see Vince having to work with Bryan unwillingly to save his company from HHH. Hopefully I'm wrong and Vince takes his son in law's side.


----------



## camaster2004

AthenaMark said:


>


either cena has brilliant reactions to miss that, or he got hit HARD with that move


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Man that knee was just brutal, hopefully it becomes a new finisher. 

What a epic match that was, they really gave it their all. You know its a big match when Cena pulls off that flying legdrop. The fact that Bryan beat Cena *CLEAN* has to be the best part of Summerslam. It was so surreal to see it happen, especially when it hit 3, but then the heel turn by Orton just topped it. 

It's moments like these that create a big buzz and I'll be looking forward for Raw. Great job WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK

AthenaMark said:


>


Holy fuck that looked brutal. Btw, isn't Bryan a triple crown champion?


----------



## 2K JAY

Former WWE Champion! :bryan


----------



## AthenaMark

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Daniel Bryan is now in a storyline with the McMahons, Triple H, and the WWE Champion (Orton). This is going to be epic or Bryan himself, and for us fans to watch. It's going to be awesome.
> 
> With that clean win over Cena, Bryan is now a bonafide main eventer going forward, and like I said, in a feud with the McMahon's and Triple H and WWE Champion. This is huge.


There's ONE LITTLE problem..with all the McMahons against him and backing Blandy, what's gonna be like? 4 on 1 matches? 3 on 1 matches every week? Who is gonna support the underdog face in the authority position unless you have him rogue out like Austin to a degree? Rumors are they might bring in Michaels to even the odds in that fashion a little later. We shall see. He was 100% pro Bryan in that commentary chair..as was Booker and Vickie but they they already showed the McMahons having power of Vickie and Booker.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

*My take on Daniel Bryan losing the title*

This loss helps Bryan way more than him holding on to the title would. He is now in the Austin position going up against Orton/HHH/Vince and company seeking revenge. Expect Bryan's pop to be 5 times louder than it was. He'll be alot more over now than he already was and that's saying alot.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

He's so over right now and to be involved with triple h orton and the mcmahons is only a good thing. Can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## God Movement

*Re: My take on Daniel Bryan losing the title*

And the new WWE Champion...


----------



## Duke Silver

Bryan exploded tonight. That situation, moment, and execution was perfection.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: My take on Daniel Bryan losing the title*

Yip. A lot of people are butthurt and quick to react negatively without realising that this is the perfect arc in Bryan's rise to the WWE title.

People love to see a face chase for the belt against the corrupt group who run the show. Once they have it it's sometimes like "well what now?"

Bryan will win it back eventually and get a huge reaction for it, then they'll have to find a way to give him a decent title run without losing all his steam.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: My take on Daniel Bryan losing the title*

anyone who crying and bitching on bryan got screwed need to quit wresting...


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: My take on Daniel Bryan losing the title*

As long as he gets the Championship back down the line, I don't have a problem with it. Regardless if the plans are to give him the title back in 4-5 months, things change and I hope to see the championship around his waist before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Bryan now has CLEAN wins over 3 of WWE's Golden Boys.


----------



## Happenstan

Just thinking back to all those times I was laughed at for saying WWE was gonna make Bryan the # 2 guy...

It's never too early for


----------



## Osize10

man that match was awesome. Bryan take my money any day


----------



## 2K JAY

I just hope in the conclusion of all this, Bryan doesn't get RVD'd/Booker T'd cause we all know what happens when super popular guys go up against HHH.


:buried :HHH2


----------



## RebelArch86

The paradigm shifted! That was an amazingly brilliant match, that did not have the look or feel of WWE. I can't believe D Bry went over Cena clean w/o his finisher using a Japanese move after taunting! What! WWE just grew the fuck up!

So many awe striking moments in this match, but how bout that slap fest! Man, I usually hate brawling but that was great. 

We just saw the torch passed, everything about that match, the crowd, Cena's role, Bryan's dominance, the pomp and circumstance was the branding of a new face!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Think about it this way, Bryan did something Orton, Punk and Lesnar couldn't even do. Beat Cena 100% clean.

:bryan


----------



## FITZ

Bryan Danielson was the WWE Champion and nobody can take that away from him. 

This is the start of something big and I think this story has the potential to last a long time. Brilliant booking by WWE.


----------



## Headliner

When Vince finally turns face he's going to choose Daniel Bryan to face HHH at Mania for control of the company.


----------



## Beatles123

Best possible thing that could have happened for Bryan. BEST, POSSIBLE, THING!


----------



## hbkmickfan

The chase is always better than the reign. I have no problem with anything that happened concerning Bryan tonight, including the Orton cash in. The conversion of Bryan from talented nobody, to mega star was completed tonight.


----------



## Death Rider

He beat Cena clean! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Osize10

that match was easily 4.5. Brilliant.


----------



## JCrusher

Im gonna try to be objective about bryan even though i admit im not a huge fan. I think he is very talented and its obvious he has support. I have no problem with him being a top face since i ahte cena and i am a bigger fan of heels anyway. I dont like he mic skills to be honest. the YES chants dont really cut it IMO. I just think that there so many good wrestlers along with hims. Guys like punk orton ziggler jericho and rvd can put on just as good of matches too


----------



## Chrome

Gambit said:


> He beat Cena clean!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'm actually more amazed by that then Triple H turning heel for the first time in 7 years. I'm looking forward to this Bryan/HHH/Orton feud.


----------



## Happenstan

JCrusher said:


> Im gonna try to be objective about bryan even though i admit im not a huge fan. I think he is very talented and its obvious he has support. I have no problem with him being a top face since i ahte cena and i am a bigger fan of heels anyway. I dont like he mic skills to be honest. the YES chants dont really cut it IMO. I just think that there so many good wrestlers along with hims. Guys like punk orton ziggler jericho and rvd can put on just as good of matches too


Jericho and RVD are part time, and Punk has been pushed harder the past 2 years than the ENTIRE mid-card combined. Give it up. You're a Punk fan who finally sees the writing on the wall. It hurts.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

So Daniel Bryan is a former WWE Champion. I'll take It even if it was for 5 minutes. Since he broke that barrier, he can win it again and hold it for longer another time. Well done Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JCrusher

Happenstan said:


> Jericho and RVD are part time, and Punk has been pushed harder the past 2 years than the ENTIRE mid-card combined. Give it up. You're a Punk fan who finally sees the writing on the wall. It hurts.


 First of all im not a Punk fan. I dont have any favorites. I used to like edge and orton wuld probably be second. Im sorry im not in love with bryan. i think eh is talented but i dont see the big deal, This is kind of the reason i dislike bryan fans so much


----------



## Happenstan

JCrusher said:


> First of all im not a Punk fan. I dont have any favorites. I used to like edge and orton wuld probably be second. Im sorry im not in love with bryan. i think eh is talented but i dont see the big deal, This is kind of the reason i dislike bryan fans so much


Fair enough, but you can see how ridiculous it sounds when you complain about his current (only) push, right? If this were year 2 of said push I could agree but it has been 1 month. Just 1 month.


----------



## dan the marino

Gambit said:


> He beat Cena clean!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Cena did still have an "injury"... :cena5

Even so that was about as clean as I could expect. And with a non-established finisher no less (though I imagine that running knee/kick thing will become his non-submission finishing move).


----------



## TheGreatBanana

There is more money in having a red hot babyface, like Bryan, chase the title than it is for him to hold the title. Sure you draw in the crowds as a face champion, but you are better off having a face chase it and build up his support to a level where when he does manage to hold the title, people will pay to see him. Bryan is just that, his exciting to watch, but needs a little more time to flourish.

Having a heel Orton become champ achieves more. It builds Bryan's chase. We know Bryan can beat Orton, we seen it happen, but other factors like the McMahon and HHH will dent his efforts, which builds more support for Bryan. You also have the ability to have matches like Orton v Lesnar and Orton v Punk if they decide to chase the title as well.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Happenstan said:


> Jericho and RVD are part time, and Punk has been pushed harder the past 2 years than the ENTIRE mid-card combined. Give it up. You're a Punk fan who finally sees the writing on the wall. It hurts.


Did CM Punk bang your wife or something? You and that Billionaire Ted guy are stalker-vibe type obsessed with bringing him up in every single goddamn thread.

inb4 I get called a blind punk mark.


----------



## Kratosx23

TakeMyGun said:


> Think about it this way, Bryan did something Orton, Punk and Lesnar couldn't even do. Beat Cena 100% clean.
> 
> :bryan


It's truly sickening, isn't it?


----------



## God Movement

i like how the wwe are giving new talent space to shine

i like this new kid randal he's showing a lot of promise










here he is with snoop dawgy dawg


----------



## JCrusher

Happenstan said:


> Fair enough, but you can see how ridiculous it sounds when you complain about his current (only) push, right? If this were year 2 of said push I could agree but it has been 1 month. Just 1 month.


 Once again you misinterpret. I am not complaining about Bryan. In fact i argued earlier that it would be better for bryan to get screwed tonight and chase the title until mania. It would make him a top face for a long time. Just because im not a fan doesnt mean im shitting on the guy


----------



## Happenstan

AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> Did CM Punk bang your wife or something? You and that Billionaire Ted guy are stalker-vibe type obsessed with bringing him up in every single goddamn thread.
> 
> inb4 "lol stupid punk mark u mad :ex::ex:"


Insults. The last bastion for desperate Punk fans. Sorry if you don't like me bringing up the fact that your hero has had a 2 year push and is currently 3rd best.


----------



## JCrusher

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's truly sickening, isn't it?


 didnt orton beat cena clean in hell in a cell


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> didnt orton beat cena clean in hell in a cell


No the ref got knocked out and Cena made Orton tap but the ref didn't see it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's truly sickening, isn't it?


:lmao


----------



## JCrusher

TakeMyGun said:


> No the ref got knocked out and Cena made Orton tap but the ref didn't see it.


 Wasnt cena nursing an injury in this match too


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> Wasnt cena nursing an injury in this match too


Yeah, but there was no fuckery, interference, ref bumps etc.


----------



## Cyon

So is it the Busaiku Knee Kick or Boma Ye? Or are they the same?


----------



## The_Jiz

Considering Cena's padded elbow target and Bryans triangle armbar finisher they could have easily went down that route to protect Cena but they didn't. 

In fact Bryan beat him with a random knee making it look like he didn't even need to take advantage of Cena's elbow. Bryan truly beat Cena clean.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Cyon said:


> So is it the Busaiku Knee Kick or Boma Ye? Or are they the same?


It's a Busaiku Knee since Bryan had a running start and jumped up to hit a standing Cena. A Boma Ye is a running knee strike to the face of a kneeling opponent.


----------



## JCrusher

TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah, but there was no fuckery, interference, ref bumps etc.


 Eh i still consider that hell in a cell pretty clean


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> Eh i still consider that hell in a cell pretty clean


What? How is it clean if Orton tapped out in the middle of the ring lol.


----------



## Mister Hands

Happenstan said:


> Insults. The last bastion for desperate Punk fans. Sorry if you don't like me bringing up the fact that your hero has had a 2 year push and is currently 3rd best.


Can't we all just be happy we've got two genuine alternatives to Cena at the top? Christ, do we forget what that gap was like pre-Summer of Punk?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk should team up and take over WWE.


----------



## JCrusher

TakeMyGun said:


> What? How is it clean if Orton tapped out in the middle of the ring lol.


 Jesus Christ who cares.


----------



## sillymunkee

OMG someone needs to make a gif of DAT KNEE! I thought Cenas face exploded. Amazing work tonight!


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Happenstan said:


> Insults. The last bastion for desperate Punk fans. Sorry if you don't like me bringing up the fact that your hero has had a 2 year push and is currently 3rd best.


You didn't disappoint, well done.

I'm a big time Bryan fan, and you seriously come off like a Fatal Attraction type jilted lover in regards to Punk.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JCrusher said:


> Jesus Christ who cares.


Obviously you if you keep replying lol.


----------



## Deebow

For as much as I would like to see Bryan as WWE champion, I think they went with the best possible scenario. This could potentially lead to his big Wrestlemania moment. I would rather see that, than a meaningless title reign where he loses at Royal Rumble then he has a match with somebody like Triple H at Wrestlemania. Pending injury or some stupid political bullcrap, this will more than likely work out in Bryan's favor.


----------



## AthenaMark

Bullshit chants after Summerslam 2013


----------



## Chicago Warrior

sillymunkee said:


> OMG someone needs to make a gif of DAT KNEE! I thought Cenas face exploded. Amazing work tonight!


----------



## JCrusher

TakeMyGun said:


> Obviously you if you keep replying lol.


 Actually i was just messing with you lol


----------



## Apex Predator

sillymunkee said:


> OMG someone needs to make a gif of DAT KNEE! I thought Cenas face exploded. Amazing work tonight!


Definitely needs a GIF :lol


----------



## Happenstan

AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> You didn't disappoint, well done.
> 
> I'm a big time Bryan fan, and you seriously come off like a Fatal Attraction type jilted lover in regards to Punk.


And you went out of your way butting in to someone else's conversation to defend him. You call me the jilted lover as you have Punk's c**k in your mouth as you type.


----------



## Happenstan

Apex Predator said:


> Definitely needs a GIF :lol


Too bad we can't get a slo-mo face shot of Cena as Bryan's knee connects. I'd love to see Cena's expression at that knee flying towards his face. "Maybe this was a bad idea."


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Happenstan said:


> And you went out of your way butting in to someone else's conversation to defend him. You call me the jilted lover as you have Punk's c**k in your mouth as you type.


Dem Punk marks mad cause Bryan got the win Punk never got.

:bryan

I don't even dislike Punk, but it's funny as shit to see these guys reactions that said Bryan would never get on the level of Punk.


----------



## Chicago Warrior




----------



## Therapy

Edit: Beat me to it


----------



## hardyorton

Awesome match between Cena/Bryan tonight. He pinned Cena clean. Has a WWE title under his belt (even though it last 5 minutes). Gets to feud with Orton/HHH. Is going to be a made man now. All good.


----------



## hardyorton

Warrior said:


>


Look at the guy in the white coat, on the left :lmao. He was shocked lol


----------



## AthenaMark

Apex Predator said:


> Definitely needs a GIF :lol


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

Warrior said:


>


Mutoh would be proud :mark:


----------



## Robb Stark

That was shot so damn perfectly. From Orton slowly looking back, to seeing HHH walk up to and stab Bryan in the back then back to Orton marching down to the ring.
So perfectly done. The double cross. The sense of impending doom when Orton looked back. It was Game of Thrones-esque.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I really hope he uses that Knee more in the future.


----------



## Beatles123

I beg someone...upload this match!


----------



## Happenstan

Beatles123 said:


> I beg someone...upload this match!


last 17 minutes of it is up at dailymotion




TakeMyGun said:


> Dem Punk marks mad cause Bryan got the win Punk never got.
> 
> :bryan
> 
> I don't even dislike Punk, but it's funny as shit to see these guys reactions that said Bryan would never get on the level of Punk.


Dreams die hard, don't they? :lmao




TakeMyGun said:


> I really hope he uses that Knee more in the future.


I bet it becomes his new high impact finisher. He kinda needed one and that is a great one.


----------



## TheRockfan7

JR voice: DAMMIT, TRIPLE H, WHY!? WE DESERVE TO KNOW WHY! YOU NO GOOD SON OF A BITCH JUST COST DANIEL BRYAN HIS DREAM, FOR WHAT REASON!? TELL US WHY!


----------



## Brye

UNREAL. Everything about that main event was awesome. Bryan winning with the knee was fucking epic. The turn and everything is setting up for a huge angle that I honestly believe Bryan will play a big part in.


----------



## KO Bossy

Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan? He's an idiot, just ignore him. When Bryan gets a title reign longer than 5 minutes, then we can start having this conversation again. In the meantime, Bryan is currently in the WWE title picture and now has a reign, albeit a short one. This doesn't equate to being the top guy in the company, or even the second top guy in the company. It makes him A top guy, sure. He's clearly just thumbing his nose at Punk marks/fans to get a reaction out of you. Anyone who truly believes a single 5 minute title reign establishes you as the #2 guy is a moron and not worth your time.

As for the match itself, I thought it was good. Cena was sloppy and nearly killed Bryan. I still get annoyed with that AA out of nowhere/no sell combo he does. Aside from that, while the running knee was executed quite well, I thought it was an anticlimactic finish. Overall, well done, but I don't think its quite as good as others have said. My 2 cents.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan? He's an idiot, just ignore him. When Bryan gets a title reign longer than 5 minutes, then we can start having this conversation again. In the meantime, Bryan is currently in the WWE title picture and now has a reign, albeit a short one. This doesn't equate to being the top guy in the company, or even the second top guy in the company. It makes him A top guy, sure. He's clearly just thumbing his nose at Punk marks/fans to get a reaction out of you. Anyone who truly believes a single 5 minute title reign establishes you as the #2 guy is a moron and not worth your time.


Beating Cena CLEAN does tho. They had alternatives to do outside of Cena losing. They could've had HHH beat the crap out of both of them prompting Orton to cash in. But they went the route of Bryan beating Cena clean. That means he's AT THE VERY LEAST, on level with Punk.


----------



## Kratosx23

KO Bossy said:


> Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan? He's an idiot, just ignore him. When Bryan gets a title reign longer than 5 minutes, then we can start having this conversation again. In the meantime, Bryan is currently in the WWE title picture and now has a reign, albeit a short one. This doesn't equate to being the top guy in the company, or even the second top guy in the company. It makes him A top guy, sure. He's clearly just thumbing his nose at Punk marks/fans to get a reaction out of you. Anyone who truly believes a single 5 minute title reign establishes you as the #2 guy is a moron and not worth your time.


He beat Cena CLEAN. He's the second top guy in the company. Has CM Punk ever done that? No. Not a single time. Ever. Because he's not TRULY valued, unlike Bryan, which they've unequivocally proven now. Nobody gives a damn how long his title reign was. Like Foley said a year ago, it's about moments, not statistics. I don't like it any more than you do but a fact is a fact. Not even Brock Lesnar could beat Cena and that little dwarf did it 100% clean. Besides, this is leading to Bryan winning the title back and he'll probably hold it until WrestleMania or beyond.


----------



## PacoAwesome

KO Bossy said:


> Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan? He's an idiot, just ignore him. When Bryan gets a title reign longer than 5 minutes, then we can start having this conversation again. In the meantime, Bryan is currently in the WWE title picture and now has a reign, albeit a short one. This doesn't equate to being the top guy in the company, or even the second top guy in the company. It makes him A top guy, sure. He's clearly just thumbing his nose at Punk marks/fans to get a reaction out of you. Anyone who truly believes a single 5 minute title reign establishes you as the #2 guy is a moron and not worth your time.


I think it's due to Bryan beating Cena clean that they are saying he is number 2 than him having a 5 minute reign. Just clearing it up for ya Bossy.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan? He's an idiot, just ignore him. When Bryan gets a title reign longer than 5 minutes, then we can start having this conversation again. In the meantime, Bryan is currently in the WWE title picture and now has a reign, albeit a short one. This doesn't equate to being the top guy in the company, or even the second top guy in the company. It makes him A top guy, sure. He's clearly just thumbing his nose at Punk marks/fans to get a reaction out of you. Anyone who truly believes a single 5 minute title reign establishes you as the #2 guy is a moron and not worth your time.
> 
> As for the match itself, I thought it was good. Cena was sloppy and nearly killed Bryan. I still get annoyed with that AA out of nowhere/no sell combo he does. Aside from that, while the running knee was executed quite well, I thought it was an anticlimactic finish. Overall, well done, but I don't think its quite as good as others have said. My 2 cents.


Bossy I know you just like to take a piss on the parade at times. Classic match and Tonight made Bryan a star, end of.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Why the fuck are people arguing with Happenstan?


:lmao This coming from your pathetic ass. Bitch please.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> He beat Cena CLEAN. He's the second top guy in the company. Has CM Punk ever done that? No. Not a single time. Ever. Because he's not TRULY valued, unlike Bryan, which they've unequivocally proven now. Nobody gives a damn how long his title reign was. Like Foley said a year ago, it's about moments, not statistics. I don't like it any more than you do but a fact is a fact. Not even Brock Lesnar could beat Cena and that little dwarf did it 100% clean. Besides, this is leading to Bryan winning the title back and he'll probably hold it until WrestleMania or beyond.


Thanks for the defense, I know a part of your soul probably died doing it...


----------



## Brye

Cool it with the name calling or feel the wrath.


----------



## Osize10

Brye said:


> Cool it with the name calling or feel the wrath.


yessssssssssssss


----------



## hardyorton

Brye said:


> Cool it with the name calling or feel the wrath.


Why can't we just enjoy that we saw. A new star been born, A few heel turns, Two awesome matches, Cena been pinned clean. 

We should be proud tonight instead of slagging one another off. Our Boy Bryan is going to be a star.


----------



## Brye

hardyorton said:


> Why can't we just enjoy that we saw. A new star been born, A few heel turns, Two awesome matches, Cena been pinned clean.
> 
> We should be proud tonight instead of slagging one another off. Our Boy Bryan is going to be a star.


There's a certain quota of miserable that the users of this forum aren't allowed to cross.

I'm honestly pumped to see where this goes because I think the outcome is gonna be huge for Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

Enh, I don't see it that way. Rock beat Cena clean, was that a big deal? Nope. Orton has beaten Cena clean, too. Why isn't there a case being made for him being #2?

Just because a company positions someone in a certain way doesn't mean that's how it is. Cena is positioned as the top babyface. No one seems to accept that because they don't like Cena. Big Show is almost always booked as a monster heel at least once a year. No one seems to accept that because Big Show has been turned so often that they don't buy it anymore. Punk is positioned as BITW, and all I seem to hear is how he ripped off Bryan, and so not many people seem to accept that either. But they do like Bryan, so now suddenly a clean win over Cena makes him the #2 guy in the company? Sorry, no dice. This is salad bar logic at its best. Pick what you want to believe, ignore what you don't. 

Beating Cena clean is a great moment, for sure, but one single great moment doesn't make a guy the second best in the company, unless your roster is thin as paper. Fuck, back in 2002, Brock beat Rock at Summerslam for the WWE title clean. Did that make him the second best in the company? Keep in mind that this included a roster with Angle, Rock, Triple H, Hogan, Undertaker, etc. No, he was WWE champion, but NOT the second best in the company. He had a ways to go before he got to that level. Same case with Bryan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> Enh, I don't see it that way. Rock beat Cena clean, was that a big deal? Nope. *Orton has beaten Cena clean, too*. Why isn't there a case being made for him being #2?
> 
> Just because a company positions someone in a certain way doesn't mean that's how it is. Cena is positioned as the top babyface. No one seems to accept that because they don't like Cena. Big Show is almost always booked as a monster heel at least once a year. No one seems to accept that because Big Show has been turned so often that they don't buy it anymore. Punk is positioned as BITW, and all I seem to hear is how he ripped off Bryan, and so not many people seem to accept that either. But they do like Bryan, so now suddenly a clean win over Cena makes him the #2 guy in the company? Sorry, no dice. This is salad bar logic at its best. Pick what you want to believe, ignore what you don't.
> 
> Beating Cena clean is a great moment, for sure, but one single great moment doesn't make a guy the second best in the company, unless your roster is thin as paper. Fuck, back in 2002, Brock beat Rock at Summerslam for the WWE title clean. Did that make him the second best in the company? Keep in mind that this included a roster with Angle, Rock, Triple H, Hogan, Undertaker, etc. No, he was WWE champion, but NOT the second best in the company. He had a ways to go before he got to that level. Same case with Bryan.


When? One on One I don't believe Orton ever beat Cena clean.


----------



## Brye

Not to discredit Bryan, because beating Cena clean is still huge for him, imo, but Ryback technically pinned Cena clean at Payback in 1st fall, if I recall.

Edit: HIAC '09, perhaps? I don't remember the ending of that horrid match though.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Bossy I know you just like to take a piss on the parade at times. Classic match and Tonight made Bryan a star, end of.


Yeah, exactly. A star. I admit that freely. I dispute that it made him the #2 guy in the company because I think it takes more than a clean win over the top guy to do that. I wish that people would think before saying stupid things. #2 guy in the company. That means that of anyone else on the roster, there's only one person better in terms of ability and accomplishments. And I'm sorry, but that's completely untrue.

Hate away on me if you wish, but that's how I see it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Brye said:


> Not to discredit Bryan, because beating Cena clean is still huge for him, imo, but Ryback technically pinned Cena clean at Payback in 1st fall, if I recall.
> 
> Edit: HIAC '09, perhaps? I don't remember the ending of that horrid match though.


In HIAC 09 the Ref took a bump, Cena put Randy in the STF and Randy Tapped out but the Ref didn't see it.


----------



## KO Bossy

TakeMyGun said:


> When? One on One I don't believe Orton ever beat Cena clean.


HIAC 2009, Brye is correct.

Looking back...I'm glad Orton grew his hair out because shaved bald, he looks awful.


EDIT-Huh, you're right. I know I've seen Orton beat Cena clean, before. I'll have to find it again.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, exactly. A star. I admit that freely. I dispute that it made him the #2 guy in the company because I think it takes more than a clean win over the top guy to do that. I wish that people would think before saying stupid things. #2 guy in the company. That means that of anyone else on the roster, there's only one person better in terms of ability and accomplishments. And I'm sorry, but that's completely untrue.
> 
> Hate away on me if you wish, but that's how I see it.


I think you're been a bit of spoil sport, I agree not yet number 2 guy but if this feud with Orton turns out well, he be up there. I won't hate on you cause you are a good lad at times.


----------



## Happenstan

Brye said:


> Not to discredit Bryan, because beating Cena clean is still huge for him, imo, but Ryback technically pinned Cena clean at Payback in 1st fall, if I recall.


Doesn't count. Winner of the 3 matches counts as 1 win, otherwise an iron man match could mean 1 guy got 5 wins over the other. WWE don't count it like that. It's 1 total win. Or in Ryback's case 1 match separated into 3 falls.


----------



## KO Bossy

OK here we go. I knew it was somewhere. A list of the clean losses by Cena as WWE champion.

-TLC 2009 against Sheamus (he's another contender for being #2, seeing as a clean win over Cena apparently is all you need)
-WM28 against Rock
-Summerslam 2005 against Batista (not applicable since Batista doesn't wrestle anymore)
-GAB 2008 against JBL
-NoC 2008 against Triple H
-Backlash 2008 against Randy Orton (it was a 4 way elimination match and Cena got pinned clean by Orton)
-WM24 against Randy Orton (it was a 3 way with Triple H, but after Trips hit a Pedigree on Cena, Orton punted Trips and pinned Cena)

So Orton has pinned Cena clean twice.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> OK here we go. I knew it was somewhere. A list of the clean losses by Cena as WWE champion.
> 
> -TLC 2009 against Sheamus (he's another contender for being #2, seeing as a clean win over Cena apparently is all you need)
> -WM28 against Rock
> -Summerslam 2005 against Batista (not applicable since Batista doesn't wrestle anymore)
> -GAB 2008 against JBL
> -NoC 2008 against Triple H
> -Backlash 2008 against Randy Orton (it was a 4 way elimination match and Cena got pinned clean by Orton)
> -WM24 against Randy Orton (it was a 3 way with Triple H, but after Trips hit a Pedigree on Cena, Orton punted Trips and pinned Cena)
> 
> So Orton has pinned Cena clean twice.


Well it's been a long time since he's been pinned clean.


----------



## Brye

Heh, when I think of that Trips/Cena/Orton match I always remember it as Orton pinning Trips but, it's Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> OK here we go. I knew it was somewhere. A list of the clean losses by Cena as WWE champion.
> 
> -TLC 2009 against Sheamus (he's another contender for being #2, seeing as a clean win over Cena apparently is all you need)
> -WM28 against Rock
> -Summerslam 2005 against Batista (not applicable since Batista doesn't wrestle anymore)
> -GAB 2008 against JBL
> -NoC 2008 against Triple H
> -Backlash 2008 against Randy Orton (it was a 4 way elimination match and Cena got pinned clean by Orton)
> -WM24 against Randy Orton (it was a 3 way with Triple H, but after Trips hit a Pedigree on Cena, Orton punted Trips and pinned Cena)
> 
> So Orton has pinned Cena clean twice.


Yes but we are talking 2013 Cena, he's the be all end all. Also going through a table is not the same as being kneed in the face and getting the clean pin. 

And the Orton stuff, again show me a clean one on one win, that's what I said in my original post. Because in 2008, Cena wasn't the clear top guy, there were others like HHH and Batista you could rely on. Now, it's ONLY Cena, he is your guy and don't even say like Punk is on the level of HHH and Batista in 2008.

A win over a guy like Cena in 2013 is HUGE. Especially in the one on one atmosphere, and at a stage like this.

And the only thing I'm saying is this match made Bryan, and at the least, he is on level with the Ortons and Punks.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> I think you're been a bit of spoil sport, I agree not yet number 2 guy but if this feud with Orton turns out well, he be up there. I won't hate on you cause you are a good lad at times.


That's perfect. I've never said Bryan couldn't at some point become the #2 guy. Of course he can. He's well on his way to as we speak. Tonight's win was huge, easily the biggest of his career. And this pending feud with Orton and by proxy, Hunter will do wonders as well. But I just think its a bit strange to say this one single win has made him the #2 guy ahead of everyone else who has accomplished a lot more. Frankly, I think anyone trying to make a case for it is wrong. Compare the accomplishments of everyone else on the roster-like Orton, Punk, and hell, maybe even Sheamus (though that's a stretch). Then look at Bryan's one clean win. I find it rather unfair to put Bryan ahead just because of that.

Speaking of which, I wasn't on this site in 2009. Did anyone try to claim that Sheamus was the #2 guy in the company because he beat Cena clean?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> That's perfect. I've never said Bryan couldn't at some point become the #2 guy. Of course he can. He's well on his way to as we speak. Tonight's win was huge, easily the biggest of his career. And this pending feud with Orton and by proxy, Hunter will do wonders as well. But I just think its a bit strange to say this one single win has made him the #2 guy ahead of everyone else who has accomplished a lot more. Frankly, I think anyone trying to make a case for it is wrong. Compare the accomplishments of everyone else on the roster-like Orton, Punk, and hell, maybe even Sheamus (though that's a stretch). Then look at Bryan's one clean win. I find it rather unfair to put Bryan ahead just because of that.
> 
> *Speaking of which, I wasn't on this site in 2009. Did anyone try to claim that Sheamus was the #2 guy in the company because he beat Cena clean?*


Did you see the match? In all honesty? Sheamus literally pushed Cena off the top rope and Cena fell awkwardly through a Table.

If you are really trying to say this is as big as the Bryan win tonight, well then shit, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Mister Hands

KO Bossy said:


> That's perfect. I've never said Bryan couldn't at some point become the #2 guy. Of course he can. He's well on his way to as we speak. Tonight's win was huge, easily the biggest of his career. And this pending feud with Orton and by proxy, Hunter will do wonders as well. But I just think its a bit strange to say this one single win has made him the #2 guy ahead of everyone else who has accomplished a lot more. Frankly, I think anyone trying to make a case for it is wrong. Compare the accomplishments of everyone else on the roster-like Orton, Punk, and hell, maybe even Sheamus (though that's a stretch). Then look at Bryan's one clean win. I find it rather unfair to put Bryan ahead just because of that.
> 
> Speaking of which, I wasn't on this site in 2009. Did anyone try to claim that Sheamus was the #2 guy in the company because he beat Cena clean?


To be fair, the argument isn't that he's number 2 in terms of accomplishments, just in terms of positioning. I don't think it really matters, in the long run. Bryan's cemented himself as a player.


----------



## #Mark

Stop clutching. Bryan and Rock are the only guys to convincingly beat Cena clean in the past 7 years.


----------



## Brye

I've always wondered, was Sheamus supposed to fall through the table on the outside of the ring? I just re-watched the ending and I can't tell if it was on it's side the whole time or set up, but Sheamus seems real close to it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Brye said:


> I've always wondered, was Sheamus supposed to fall through the table on the outside of the ring? I just re-watched the ending and I can't tell if it was on it's side the whole time or set up, but Sheamus seems real close to it.


I thought that too when I was watching the match. But no reports came out saying Cena was supposed to win.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Well it's been a long time since he's been pinned clean.


Last one was Rock at WM28...so, a year and a half ago, thereabouts.



Brye said:


> Heh, when I think of that Trips/Cena/Orton match I always remember it as Orton pinning Trips but, it's Cena.


Yeah, looking back, those were good times.



TakeMyGun said:


> Yes but we are talking 2013 Cena, he's the be all end all. Also going through a table is not the same as being kneed in the face and getting the clean pin.
> 
> And the Orton stuff, again show me a clean one on one win, that's what I said in my original post. Because in 2008, Cena wasn't the clear top guy, there were others like HHH and Batista you could rely on. Now, it's ONLY Cena, he is your guy and don't even say like Punk is on the level of HHH and Batista in 2008.
> 
> A win over a guy like Cena in 2013 is HUGE. Especially in the one on one atmosphere, and at a stage like this.
> 
> And the only thing I'm saying is this match made Bryan, and at the least, he is on level with the Ortons and Punks.


A clean win is a clean win, to me. I don't care if its a table or pin.

And I wasn't saying Punk is on the same level as Triple H. That'd be stupid.

I agree that he's in the same ballpark as Orton and Punk, but...I dunno, I just don't feel I can justify saying he's the #2 guy when you look at all the other things they've done.

Punk

2 time WWE champion
2 time WHC champion
2 time MiTB winner
Pipebomb in Las Vegas
MiTB first 5 star rated match in the WWE in a decade and a half
Walks out of the WWE with the title, in a gesture of rebellion that stretches out and touches the mainstream and ignites a mini flame in pro wrestling for the first time in a while
Undertaker WM match (when the Streak meant something, that's a big deal)

Orton

7 time WWE champion
3 time WHC champion
Royal Rumble winner
Raw MiTB winner
Undertaker WM match (same as Punk)
Headlined WM25 (yeah, bad call, but hey, it was still the main event, an that's something)
Member of Evolution, one of the best stables in the past 15 years


Bryan

1 time WWE champion
1 time WHC champion
Smackdown MiTB winner


Upon comparison...it doesn't really feel like a comparion. Bryan has great things ahead, but he's not at the #2 spot just yet.


----------



## KO Bossy

TakeMyGun said:


> Did you see the match? In all honesty? Sheamus literally pushed Cena off the top rope and Cena fell awkwardly through a Table.
> 
> If you are really trying to say this is as big as the Bryan win tonight, well then shit, I don't know what to say.


Well apparently a clean win over Cena is supposed to make you the #2 guy...That's the logic some people are trying to push in this thread. I think that's ridiculous logic.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

#Mark said:


> Stop clutching. Bryan and Rock are the only guys to convincingly beat Cena clean in the past 7 years.


HHH? Batista? CM Punk? Randy Orton too, if we're counting triple threats.


----------



## Death Rider

No one is basing it on what he has achieved. They are basing it on booking and a clean win over cena is a massive moment. Plus is about to enter a feud with a heel HHH and Orton. If he is not the number 2 face now he will most likely be soon or at least on the same level as punk. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KO Bossy

Anyway, I've said my piece. If people don't agree, whatever. I think its foolish to say a clean win over Cena suddenly makes a guy #2 in terms of positioning. If anything, I'd argue that'd go to Orton right now since he's currently the WWE champion and has now aligned with Triple H to seemingly become a corporate champion. But in the end people will believe what they want to believe, regardless of what I say.


----------



## Kratosx23

KO Bossy said:


> Well apparently a clean win over Cena is supposed to make you the #2 guy...That's the logic some people are trying to push in this thread. I think that's ridiculous logic.


Nobody beats Cena the way Bryan did. NO ONE, EVER. That win over Cena puts Bryan ahead of where Punk was ever at, because every time he beat Cena it was always some bullshit, "you're not good enough to REALLY win" way. He was always undervalued in terms of how he was booked in matches. Not Bryan. They made him look like the most credible wrestler in the world.

Suggesting that beating Cena like this is equivalent to Cena being pushed through a table through lucky positioning is absurd. He beat Cena clean without even using his finisher. Try to digest that fact again. NO FINISHER. That level of booking is unprecedented. There hasn't been a single wrestler booked this strong since Batista, other than Cena himself. Rock and part timers excluded.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Well apparently a clean win over Cena is supposed to make you the #2 guy...That's the logic some people are trying to push in this thread. I think that's ridiculous logic.


Well it pushes him in the right direction to be that second guy, that's not a ridiculous logic man.


----------



## hardyorton

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody beats Cena the way Bryan did. NO ONE, EVER. That win over Cena puts Bryan ahead of where Punk was ever at, because every time he beat Cena it was always some bullshit, "you're not good enough to REALLY win" way. He was always undervalued in terms of how he was booked in matches. Not Bryan. They made him look like the most credible wrestler in the world.
> 
> Suggesting that beating Cena like this is equivalent to Cena being pushed through a table through lucky positioning is absurd. He beat Cena clean without even using his finisher. Try to digest that fact again. NO FINISHER. That level of booking is unprecedented. There hasn't been a single wrestler booked this strong since Batista, other than Cena himself. Rock and part timers excluded.


Punk had a year WWE reign. faced Taker, Rock and Lesnar. Beat Cena a few times not clean but he did beat him. Made millions. Fuck me that's been a star. Stop complaining cause a talented and over wrestler for to pin Cena. He lost the title 5 minutes later. You making it sound like Punk was screwed,


----------



## Mr Talley

I hope Daniel Bryan uses that running knee as a new finisher. That looked brutal. Sort of a Sweet Chin Music vibe, especially with him shouting YES in the corner.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

KO Bossy said:


> Well apparently a clean win over Cena is supposed to make you the #2 guy...That's the logic some people are trying to push in this thread. I think that's ridiculous logic.


No, the thought process is that this is the first time Cena has been beaten Clean in a dominant fashion in a LONG time. You'll bring up Rock at WM28, but that's the POINT, they trusted Bryan with a clean win over Cena, in a scenario like that, something they haven't done for a year and 1/2, and the last time it was to the FUCKING ROCK.



Mr Talley said:


> I hope Daniel Bryan uses that running knee as a new finisher. That looked brutal. Sort of a Sweet Chin Music vibe, especially with him shouting YES in the corner.


Not Sure how many people would be willing to take a finisher like that though. That shit looked BRUTAL. This is the WWE after all, not the G1 lol


----------



## Kratosx23

hardyorton said:


> Punk had a year WWE reign. faced Taker, Rock and Lesnar. Beat Cena a few times not clean but he did beat him. Made millions. Fuck me that's been a star. Stop complaining cause a talented and over wrestler for to pin Cena. He lost the title 5 minutes later. You making it sound like Punk was screwed,


Big deal. He only held the title that long because there was a deal in place to drop it to Rock, and so what if he faced all of them? He lost to all of them. Beating Cena dirty doesn't matter. Wade Barrett has a dirty win over John Cena on PPV. Miz has a dirty win over Cena on PPV. Hell, fucking CARLITO has a dirty win over John Cena, in fact I think he might have several. Daniel Bryan has an absolutely legit, clear cut, definitive win over Cena, and worse, he didn't even have to resort to his finisher to do it. Not even The Rock went over Cena that strongly. 

Punk needs to have his moment. I don't care if they're not gonna build the company around him, he's earned a clean win over Cena at the very least. I'm tired of this backhanded, only HALF serious booking of him. Ok, he can beat anybody but only through bitch means. Well then who gives a FUCK?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

At the end of the day I'm happy that WWE actually grew a fucking set and went all the way with a guy. Not a pussy half ass push like they did with Ryback, and Wade Barrett.


----------



## hardyorton

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Big deal. He only held the title that long because there was a deal in place to drop it to Rock, and so what if he faced all of them? He lost to all of them. Beating Cena dirty doesn't matter. Wade Barrett has a dirty win over John Cena on PPV. Miz has a dirty win over Cena on PPV. Hell, fucking CARLITO has a dirty win over John Cena, in fact I think he might have several. Daniel Bryan has an absolutely legit, clear cut, definitive win over Cena, and worse, he didn't even have to resort to his finisher to do it. Not even The Rock went over Cena that strongly.
> 
> Punk needs to have his moment. I don't care if they're not gonna build the company around him, he's earned a clean win over Cena at the very least. I'm tired of this backhanded, only HALF serious booking of him. Ok, he can beat anybody but only through bitch means. Well then who gives a FUCK?


Some fans are never happy.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'll be happy when they start valuing him like they do with Bryan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

hardyorton said:


> Some fans are never happy.


To be fair, Punk really never got his just during his time at the top.

He jobbed to all the top names. I mean his clean wins were over Chris Jobber Jericho, and Mid Card Daniel Bryan(at the time).

I understand his frustrations.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll be happy when they start valuing him like they do with Bryan.


First Punk will have to be "that damn good" like Bryan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Any one got a gif of the best knee in the world?

By that I mean the wicked finish.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

TakeMyGun said:


> Any one got a gif of the best knee in the world?
> 
> By that I mean the wicked finish.


It was posted a few pages back.


----------



## hardyorton

The crowd were even shocked at that finish.


----------



## Osize10

Man that match was awesome...They booked it in a way that Cena clearly sold (or legit maybe) being pushed to depths of wrestling he's hardly ever encountered. Bryan was in command, to the point where Bryan was almost mocking him at times. Love the way Bryan focused on Cena's head instead of just his elbow. 

Man that was great...I don't think Cena has been involved in such a unique match since maybe Lesnar - Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Warrior said:


> It was posted a few pages back.


Thanks, New Sig FTW.

Here's the last 17 minutes of the show.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1...john-cena-summerslam-2013_sport?search_algo=2


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Last one was Rock at WM28...so, a year and a half ago, thereabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looking back, those were good times.
> 
> 
> 
> A clean win is a clean win, to me. I don't care if its a table or pin.
> 
> And I wasn't saying Punk is on the same level as Triple H. That'd be stupid.
> 
> I agree that he's in the same ballpark as Orton and Punk, but...I dunno, I just don't feel I can justify saying he's the #2 guy when you look at all the other things they've done.
> 
> Punk
> 
> 2 time WWE champion
> 2 time WHC champion
> 2 time MiTB winner
> Pipebomb in Las Vegas
> MiTB first 5 star rated match in the WWE in a decade and a half
> Walks out of the WWE with the title, in a gesture of rebellion that stretches out and touches the mainstream and ignites a mini flame in pro wrestling for the first time in a while
> Undertaker WM match (when the Streak meant something, that's a big deal)
> 
> Orton
> 
> 7 time WWE champion
> 3 time WHC champion
> Royal Rumble winner
> Raw MiTB winner
> Undertaker WM match (same as Punk)
> Headlined WM25 (yeah, bad call, but hey, it was still the main event, an that's something)
> Member of Evolution, one of the best stables in the past 15 years
> 
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 1 time WWE champion
> 1 time WHC champion
> Smackdown MiTB winner
> 
> 
> Upon comparison...it doesn't really feel like a comparion. Bryan has great things ahead, but he's not at the #2 spot just yet.



You're talking the past, we're talking about from this point onward. Past accolades mean shit. Orton and Punk have been pushed for years, Bryan 1 month.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll be happy when they start valuing him like they do with Bryan.


Because holding the top title for 434 days and going over the entire roster (clean or otherwise) is not valuing someone.


----------



## Kratosx23

Happenstan said:


> Because holding the top title for 434 days and going over the entire roster (clean or otherwise) is not valuing someone.


Not as much as beating the face of the company for the title in the cleanest manner that's ever been done. That 434 day thing was all bullshit anyway, half of it was in the midcard when he was a complete afterthought and Cena was headlining every show, and he only got the second part because he lucked into The Rock agreeing to take it off him mid year. As for the wins, he's never had a win the way Bryan just did, that solidifies him as being able to beat anyone. Never.

Everything they've done with Punk was because they had no choice, because he was hot when they had nobody left to carry the ball. The reason they're pushing Bryan is just because they want to. He's "their guy", Punk is not. They view him as a complete outsider.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan Beat Sheamus, Orton and Cena clean.

Punk is next.


----------



## Hurricane24

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not as much as beating the face of the company for the title in the cleanest manner that's ever been done. That 434 day thing was all bullshit anyway, *half of it was in the midcard when he was a complete afterthought and Cena was headlining every show*, and he only got the second part because he lucked into The Rock agreeing to take it off him mid year. As for the wins, he's never had a win the way Bryan just did, that solidifies him as being able to beat anyone. Never.
> 
> Everything they've done with Punk was because they had no choice, because he was hot when they had nobody left to carry the ball. The reason they're pushing Bryan is just because they want to. He's "their guy", Punk is not. They view him as a complete outsider.


They put his feuds in the midcard because they can't trust him to close out shows. Punk's programs' though was still given the largest attention and was always considered the most important coming to every PPVs in 2012 while Cena was plowing through nobodies after nobodies. And what we got with that set up? Yeah, 2.6 ratings after 2.6 ratings.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Now that I think about, shouldn't Bryan have some sort of back up? It's gonna be him against Orton, HHH, Vince and Steph and possibly The SHIELD? They need someone with him. Maybe a legend like Flair?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TakeMyGun said:


> Now that I think about, shouldn't Bryan have some sort of back up? It's gonna be him against Orton, HHH, Vince and Steph and possibly The SHIELD? They need someone with him. Maybe a legend like Flair?


No, let him go at it alone. Makes him look tougher and it'll be much sweeter when he finally conquers them and does it all by himself.


----------



## Happenstan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not as much as beating the face of the company for the title in the cleanest manner that's ever been done. That 434 day thing was all bullshit anyway, half of it was in the midcard when he was a complete afterthought and Cena was headlining every show, and he only got the second part because he lucked into The Rock agreeing to take it off him mid year. As for the wins, he's never had a win the way Bryan just did, that solidifies him as being able to beat anyone. Never.
> 
> Everything they've done with Punk was because they had no choice, because he was hot when they had nobody left to carry the ball. The reason they're pushing Bryan is just because they want to. He's "their guy", Punk is not. They view him as a complete outsider.


If that were true (and I'm not saying it is), wouldn't it be Punk's fault? The guy bitches and moans all the time; Punk makes himself an outsider with his attitude. But then along comes care free Bryan who doesn't fuck with management and is just happy to do his job. I wonder who corporate prefers to deal with. Say what you will about Cena but the reason he stayed on top so long is because he works with management and doesn't give them unneeded headaches. Bucking the system and pissing off your bosses may sound fun, you may even be right and win a battle here or there, but it doesn't really get you ahead and in the end you lose the war.


----------



## Powers of Pain

KO Bossy said:


> Last one was Rock at WM28...so, a year and a half ago, thereabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looking back, those were good times.
> 
> 
> 
> A clean win is a clean win, to me. I don't care if its a table or pin.
> 
> And I wasn't saying Punk is on the same level as Triple H. That'd be stupid.
> 
> I agree that he's in the same ballpark as Orton and Punk, but...I dunno, I just don't feel I can justify saying he's the #2 guy when you look at all the other things they've done.
> 
> Punk
> 
> 2 time WWE champion
> 2 time WHC champion
> 2 time MiTB winner
> Pipebomb in Las Vegas
> MiTB first 5 star rated match in the WWE in a decade and a half
> Walks out of the WWE with the title, in a gesture of rebellion that stretches out and touches the mainstream and ignites a mini flame in pro wrestling for the first time in a while
> Undertaker WM match (when the Streak meant something, that's a big deal)
> 
> Orton
> 
> 7 time WWE champion
> 3 time WHC champion
> Royal Rumble winner
> Raw MiTB winner
> Undertaker WM match (same as Punk)
> Headlined WM25 (yeah, bad call, but hey, it was still the main event, an that's something)
> Member of Evolution, one of the best stables in the past 15 years
> 
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 1 time WWE champion
> 1 time WHC champion
> Smackdown MiTB winner
> 
> 
> Upon comparison...it doesn't really feel like a comparion. Bryan has great things ahead, but he's not at the #2 spot just yet.



Great post and couldn't agree more. Bryan is on the way up, no doubt, but to me he needs more longevity and lengthy title reigns to surpass Punk and Orton


----------



## hardyorton

Powers of Pain said:


> Great post and couldn't agree more. Bryan is on the way up, no doubt, but to me he needs more longevity and lengthy title reigns to surpass Punk and Orton


Wait until he gets the kind of push those guys got. GEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kratosx23

Hurricane24 said:


> They put his feuds in the midcard because they can't trust him to close out shows. Punk's programs' though was still given the largest attention and was always considered the most important coming to every PPVs in 2012 while Cena was plowing through nobodies after nobodies. And what we got with that set up? Yeah, 2.6 ratings after 2.6 ratings.


Oh, right, that makes sense. Blame the ratings on the guy in the midcard and not the face of the company who's the one who's RESPONSIBILITY IT IS TO DRAW THE RATINGS. Nice logic, junior. Calling his programs the most important is also a huge lie, UNLESS the program ALSO involved John Cena.

Furthermore, you're not even making sense. They can't trust him to close shows, even though they CAN trust him to have the most important programs? Whatever you say.....

Plus, what the fuck do you even mean "they can't trust him to close out shows"? By the time the show goes live, everybody who's buying the PPV ALREADY HAS. You could put anything in the main event then, the buys are accounted for. 

And yeah, 3 hours has NOTHING to do with the rating. unk2 Raw's ratings are PERMANENTLY lower until that problem is dealt with, whether Punk is even employed by WWE or not.


----------



## McNugget

TakeMyGun said:


> Now that I think about, shouldn't Bryan have some sort of back up? It's gonna be him against Orton, HHH, Vince and Steph and possibly The SHIELD? They need someone with him. Maybe a legend like Flair?


The much more fitting option here would be HBK.

Orton (with HHH) vs Bryan (with HBK). Protege vs protege.

That's a license to print money.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

McNugget said:


> The much more fitting option here would be HBK.
> 
> Orton (with HHH) vs Bryan (with HBK). Protege vs protege.
> 
> That's a license to print money.


I'm fucking retarded for not thinking of that, that's money right there.


----------



## McNugget

The only issue with involving HBK is that eventually, people are going to want to see HBK vs HHH. Which I don't think is entirely impossible, but it's pretty unlikely. I don't think anybody would take offense to HBK retiring HHH.

Honestly, there's a lot of ways this whole thing could go. Bryan could just fly solo, being the underdog face. Bryan could form a stable a la the TNA Frontline comprised of other indy guys, and... no, I'm not going down that road. Gotta stuff my inner indy mark back down.

I don't care what they do. We got this far. I'm just happy to be along for the ride. Dude could never win the title again and he'll still have done more than nearly the entire roster.

But HBK in his corner? Yeah, that'd be rad.


----------



## Kismetdubz

McNugget said:


> The much more fitting option here would be HBK.
> 
> Orton (with HHH) vs Bryan (with HBK). Protege vs protege.
> 
> That's a license to print money.


this would be cool to see


----------



## s i Ç

McNugget said:


> The only issue with involving HBK is that eventually, people are going to want to see HBK vs HHH. Which I don't think is entirely impossible, but it's pretty unlikely. I don't think anybody would take offense to HBK retiring HHH.
> 
> Honestly, there's a lot of ways this whole thing could go. Bryan could just fly solo, being the underdog face. Bryan could form a stable a la the TNA Frontline comprised of other indy guys, and... no, I'm not going down that road. Gotta stuff my inner indy mark back down.
> 
> I don't care what they do. We got this far. I'm just happy to be along for the ride. Dude could never win the title again and he'll still have done more than nearly the entire roster.
> 
> But HBK in his corner? Yeah, that'd be rad.


_Just sitting here after SummerSlam being over for a few hours and it came to my mind also that HBK was there at the PPV doing commentary and someone correct me if I'm wrong didn't just recently either WWE or their website mention past guys that weren't 'as big' to be Champions like Eddie, HBK, Rey etc? If so it could just factor in with the WWE.com videos posted earlier tonight like Ziggler and Big Show mention 'Bryan not being a big guy and 'The Machine' going with want they want and what they see as a big guy like Orton. You could have HBK come in and mention he wasn't a 'big guy' either and he came out to be one of the best wrestlers WWE has had and make mention to it to Vince/HHH or whomever is behind the 'Machine' 'Big Guys' factor. I know Vince loves it, but since he wasn't the one who turned on Bryan I guess it's HHH loving it or agreeing with Vince.

But like you mentioned McNugget going back to what I wanted to say is having HBK being in Bryan's corner would make the best sense, he helped train him and also with HHH siding with Orton it sets up for HBK watching Bryan's back for the time being at least. Of course like you mentioned people would want to see HBK v HHH but I think HBK could just point out during a promo he's retired but is around to help Bryan if need be or something of that nature. Either way having HBK involved would be money, as long as he doesn't overshadow Bryan in the long run and it becomes HBK/HHH but rather Orton/Bryan for the gold while the other two stand in the background watching one another while the two top guys do battle.

Last but not least, they could always joke about HBK having a beard too along with Bryan lol_


----------



## Hurricane24

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, right, that makes sense. Blame the ratings on the guy in the midcard and not the face of the company who's the one who's RESPONSIBILITY IT IS TO DRAW THE RATINGS. Nice logic, junior. Calling his programs the most important is also a huge lie, UNLESS the program ALSO involved John Cena.
> 
> Furthermore, you're not even making sense. They can't trust him to close shows, even though they CAN trust him to have the most important programs? Whatever you say.....
> 
> Plus, what the fuck do you even mean "they can't trust him to close out shows"? By the time the show goes live, everybody who's buying the PPV ALREADY HAS. You could put anything in the main event then, the buys are accounted for.
> 
> And yeah, 3 hours has NOTHING to do with the rating. unk2 Raw's ratings are PERMANENTLY lower until that problem is dealt with, whether Punk is even employed by WWE or not.


What part of.....


> Punk's programs' though was still given the largest attention and was always considered the most important coming to every PPVs in 2012 while Cena was plowing through nobodies after nobodies.


....didn't you understand?

It doesn't matter where they put Punk in a card. He was still considered as the ship's captain in a very rocky period. And thus, it was PUNK'S JOB to attract the passengers to his leaky cruise liner.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

This was the best possible outcome. Orton and HHH are heels and Bryan is an even greater lovable underdog.

People seriously need to stop "you can't wrestle" at Cena, he's proven himself A BUNCH of times.
And that running knee...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I still think Bryan should have a cavalry of his own. It'd be fucking retarded for Bryan to take out the Mcmahon's, HHH, Orton and possibly the Shield.


----------



## McNugget

TakeMyGun said:


> I still think Bryan should have a cavalry of his own. It'd be fucking retarded for Bryan to take out the Mcmahon's, HHH, Orton and possibly the Shield.


That could've been what those videos on wwe.com are alluding to, though. Big Show, Kofi, Miz all talking about how crappy the situation is. Who knows.

Maybe Steph will be in D-Bry's corner. Maybe the Hounds of Justice see what HHH did and turn face, deciding that it was the ultimate act of injustice. Really, there are a LOT of avenues open for the story to travel down.

Side note: why are people arguing about CM Punk in a Daniel Bryan discussion thread? Reading comprehension, how do it work?


----------



## thaimasker

Only 3 raws till the next PPV...Damn Same with Battleground too and you know HITC is gonna be in the same month as BG.

I'm sure he'll get some sort of help by battleground since I think it'll be some multi-man type show...or atleast in SS


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

McNugget said:


> *That could've been what those videos on wwe.com are alluding to, though. Big Show, Kofi, Miz all talking about how crappy the situation is. Who knows.*
> 
> Maybe Steph will be in D-Bry's corner. Maybe the Hounds of Justice see what HHH did and turn face, deciding that it was the ultimate act of injustice. Really, there are a LOT of avenues open for the story to travel down.
> 
> Side note: why are people arguing about CM Punk in a Daniel Bryan discussion thread? Reading comprehension, how do it work?


That's what I was thinking, it'd actually be pretty sick to see Bryan get some muscle on his side with Henry and Big Show.



thaimasker said:


> Only 3 raws till the next PPV...Damn Same with Battleground too and you know HITC is gonna be in the same month as BG.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get some sort of help by battleground since I think it'll be some multi-man type show...or atleast in SS


Nah, it's 4 till NOC.


----------



## AthenaMark

I can see Ziggler and Punk coming to his hand if it gets TOO out of hand during some set ups but in the end, it's gonna be him having to get it done on his own. Just how it has to be on the rise to the top unless you get to have it easy like Blandy and Cena did when they won their belts.


----------



## King BOOKAH

AthenaMark said:


> I can see Ziggler and Punk coming to his hand if it gets TOO out of hand during some set ups but in the end, it's gonna be him having to get it done on his own. Just how it has to be on the rise to the top unless you get to have it easy like Blandy and Cena did when they won their belts.


Ziggler?? You mean the guy running doubles matches that just openly dissed Cena? The guy that will be jobbing for a few more months?


----------



## nevereveragainu

its almost genius, now if the same thing were to happen at a Mania with the MITB match on the same night that would be perfect


----------



## celticjobber

TakeMyGun said:


> I still think Bryan should have a cavalry of his own. It'd be fucking retarded for Bryan to take out the Mcmahon's, HHH, Orton and possibly the Shield.


I don't think it would help DB much to have a posse of jobbers like Zack Ryder, Kofi, etc. DB going alone against the Corporation alone until Cena comes back and helps next month (or whenever he can), is the best way to go IMO.

Supposedly, the plan is for the Corporation to split, with Vince turning face eventually around Survivor Series. 

And they want Stone Cold to come back and represent Vince in a match vs. Triple H at Wrestlemania.


----------

